# ROYAL PACIFIC RESORT Information



## Robinrs

*BY POPULAR REQUEST!


This will be  a thread dedicated to information for the UNIVERSAL ROYAL PACIFIC RESORT!

Add all of your information about rates, discounts, room types etc. here!*


----------



## Robinrs

*Me first! After weeks of hearing $160 to $180 a night for my annual Birthday trip in January for my son and me that I was THRILLED to learn from THIS board (thanks guys!) that the Entertainment rates had been released! I called and booked the RPH for $110 a night from January 2nd to 6th. This is for a Standard Room, the Waterview goes for $125. I don't need the view, I just need the cardkey, thank you! 

Next???*


----------



## grumbada

Hubby and I will be going to RPR end of this month for 2nd anniversary for 3 nights.  I've read so much in the past few months about positives vs negatives about the resort and I'm still wondering if I picked the right resort to stay at (on a budget).  I got the entertainment rate of $99 per night for standard room.  

Since there are a few other things we'd like to do and see off property too, we're going to have to rent a car, it seems.

I'm sure I have plenty of questions, but here's a few to start:

For anyone that's stayed in a standard view room at RPR, given your past experience would you stay there again or would you chose a different place to stay?

Is there a standard view room, wing, side, etc. that you would recommend?

What is the official cost per night for parking at RPR?  What do you think are the "best" times for finding a parking space? ...Or is the parking situation better now?

Ok, back to my lurking now...


----------



## pathubia

We are staying at the RPR Oct 19-24.  We are renting a car at the airport just in case we decide to wander off property.  The last 2 times we have been to USF we have used Yourride, but this time my DD, 18, is coming with us.  We have a pool view room booked at $109 per night.  

Hope we wont be disappointed, we love the HRH.  

Patty


----------



## goofy4mickey48

For any one who has been to both RPH and PBH, we've booked the PBH, but I love the south pacific themeing  at the RP. It seems that the PB is a more elegant hotel and gets rave rewiews, {I've never heard a negative comment} I've been tossing this around awhile. Any comments or comparisions? Thanks much!......goof


----------



## Christina78

I just wanted to add that I had a fantastic stay at the RPR 9/12-9/16. After reading some reports I was quite worried about rude staff members (the infamous Brian) and poor service but I found the resort to be absolutely wonderful! I can see where some of the complaints were coming from. The check-in seemed to take a lot longer than the check-in at the HRH (9/11 - 9/12) although they were very nice. The staff seemed a little disorganized, and I think they gave us the wrong room. We had 2 rooms and requested high floor pool view and got rooms on the 2nd floor, 1 pool view and one that wasn't ready when we checked in (around 11:00) which was on the other side of the hallway, facing the river/moat area. At 4:00 the 2nd room still wasn't ready, so we went to the front desk and they very quickly gave us the room next door to our other room (which I think was supposed to be our room in the 1st place). We couldn't really see the main pool from our rooms, there was a lot of vegetation but we could see the kid's pool. Also, when we checked the bill on the TV on our last night there was a minibar charge for $30+ that we didn't make. We called the front desk and they took it right off, so hold onto your receipts and check your bill. On my credit card statement, they also charged us for 6 days of parking, and we were only there 4 nights. Our 1st room got milk & cookies the first night, even though we used the Entertainment rate. We called from the 2nd room about the milk & cookies and they said they'd bring it the next night, and we did get it in the 2nd room on the 2nd night.

But anyway, that was the worst thing I can say about my stay and I think that's great when you consider we paid $109/night with the Entertainment rate! If you're the kind of person that flips out at every little thing I would recommend that you stay with PBH or HRH. If you want a great value and you don't mind a few small inconveniences, try the RPR! Not to mention the grounds and pool are absolutely amazing! Sometimes at the pool there were only maybe 10 or 12 other people there and the pool is huge so it felt like we had it all to ourselves! Also, staff comes around and takes drink orders while you swim and sunbathe, which is a nice plus. I'm sorry this is so long, it's way overdue, I just wanted to tell people not to worry about bad service, I would go there again in a heartbeat. In fact, if HRH and RPR were going at the same rate I would pick RPR because I just loved the South Pacific theme and the sculptures all over.


----------



## dan4747

Can you walk from RPR to the parks? How far or long a walk is it?


----------



## Aisling

I just changed my ressie from RPH club to standard for July, down from $209 to $110/night with Entertainment rate.  I decided I'd rathe spend that extra money on real food at the restaurants and just bring our own snacks.  Also, I thought the club rooms were larger, which is what attracted me, but they're not.
I'd been waiting for Ent rates for club to come out, and the Loew's agent said she doesn't think they'll have any for next summer.
She also said that she thinks RPH will be the most crowded hotel at Universal next summer, since it's new and everyone seems to want to stay there, and that PB will be the least crowded.  She said I may want to take that into consideration.


----------



## Captbligh

The walk is about 7 - 10 minutes and brings you out by Margaritaville at citywalk (closer to IOA).  It is rather meandering and would have only been about 4 minutes if they had planned it a little better, but still not bad.  If your at or going to IOA it is much quicker than waiting for the boat.


----------



## grumbada

Does anyone know a link to a fairly detailed map of the RP so that you can see the lay-out?


Also, it it my imagination or does this picture of a standard room at RP have a view of a VERY close PB??
http://themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/website/resort_hotels/_images/popup/rp/5.jpg

Ever notice that it seems that all three on-site resorts, while very differently themed, have pretty much the same furniture lay-out in the rooms?

One of these days I'll have to rearrange the furniture just to mess with housekeeping...


----------



## Aisling

That can't be PB right next to RPH in that photo because isn't PB on the Studios side, not on the IOA side where RPH is?  Even so, what IS that building so close to RPH?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Looks to me like its just another section of the Royal Pacific that you see out that window. Look at the pictures listed on Universals website under hotels (there are 10).


----------



## grumbada

Whoops! I must have had a moment of "duh" this morning...   

You are correct Aisling and Fan2CSkr, for some reason I was thinking that color yellow was used on a PB building and that the RP was more of a beige color...

As far as the map goes, I guess I'm hoping for something similar to this, but without the glass... and easier to read...  

http://www.ioacentral.com/pictures/...esort_photo_tour/royal_pacific_resort_one.jpg



I'll just be over here in the corner cowering behind the potted plant...


----------



## Fan2CSkr

grumbada,

Hey it did look like another building! I had to look it up

I found that same exact map and figured you couldnt see it to clearly either. Maybe someone can scan one that has been there and post it here!

I'm thinking the reorst map for this hotel just hasnt made it to the internet yet 

You could also call RPR and have them mail you one


----------



## Saffron

We decided last night to change our vacation plans.  So - we are now tossing up the idea of staying at the RPR.     Can someone answer some questions for me please?  

Is the resort romantic?  What is the atmosphere like?  Do you have to pay for parking?  Is there not enough parking space alotted for guests?     How were the lounges/restaurants?  

Any information would be appreciated!  Thank you very much!

Maggie


----------



## Robinrs

*uh... roMANtic, Maggie??? Why would you be asking????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Saffron

LOL!  

I Will never tell.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  

Whoops sorry.  Back to parking questions.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Saffron,

Someone posted this link here and I wanted to share it with you. It really showedmany pictures with wonderful details all about the Royal Pacific. It sold me! Looks very romantic

ThemePark Adventure


----------



## Saffron

Thank you Fan2CSkr!  

I browsed through the pictures very quickly.  Hopefully this afternoon I'll find the time to relax and read the review!  Thank you very much!


----------



## grumbada

My thanks to you Fan2CSkr (as well as to whoever had posted the link initially) !

Great pics and great reading!... I made sure to share this with my husband as well, so he can see it too!  I can't believe we'll be there 2 weeks from today! I'm not ready!!

Thanks again, everybody!


----------



## grumbada

Since hubby and I will be staying at the RP for 3 nights next week (standard room) 10/30 - 11-2 ... Does anyone have any specific questions you'd like me to get answers for, pictures you'd like me to take, maps you'd like me to scan, etc...?  I can give it a shot, if I know what to look for... 

Perhaps this will inspire us to finally put together that website we've been meaning to start...


----------



## Aisling

grumbada,
I'll be at RP this summer.  Please remember all the fine details, like how soft the bed is, if the furniture looks "cheap/tacky" (which I find hard to believe but read on another board), if the CMs are of Pacific Islander descent (like they have Africans at AKL), any extra-special-must-have food items at the hotel restaurants, etc.  Thanks!
Have a lovely trip!


----------



## Saffron

Wow grumbada!  That is very nice of you!  Thank you for thinking of us all!

We were wondering if you could fill us in on the parking situation when you get back.  Like, how much of a hassle is it?

Also we were wondering if you could tell us what the view is like from your room?  We booked a standard room, but we are thinking about upgrading to a water view room.  

I hope you have a wonderful, safe, fun filled trip!


----------



## SnowWitch

I would love to have the e-mail address of the manager.


----------



## grumbada

Duly noted, Aisling, Saffron and SnowWitch!

Keep the requests coming folks, I will write 'em down and take 'em with me... 
My own personal "to-do" scavenger list...


----------



## grumbada

Sorry this is taking me so long... I'm still in the midst of balancing happily aching muscles, going back to work, and finishing celebrating a birthday... A longer report will be coming soon, hopefully with links to pictures of the RP we'd taken!

Aisling:
The bed was very firm, but not hard... Probably the best sleep we've had in a long time.  My morning ritual of waking up with a really bad lower-back ache magically disappeared after the first night's sleep... (and unfortunately returned after sleeping in my own bed at home). Beds are triple sheeted (fitted underneath you, one over you, and one between the woven blanket and the comforter.  The comforter is not the down one like at the Hard Rock Hotel, but it is not a cheap one either.  The pillows are feather-down and oh-so-cushy!

I have no idea why anyone would think the furniture would be cheap or tacky. Perhaps that can be chalked up to personal preference. This furniture was heavy, dark wood, and looked to be mostly hand-carved or otherwise hand-laithed.  I don't think the light-colored weave in the head board and chest-of-drawers is real reed, but on closer inspection, it did not appear to be plastic either...  I can guarantee you this is not cheap stuff... The bed frame is bolted to the wall and does not bang against the wall when you sit on the bed (weirdo that I am, I tested this).  If you grab a top ends of it and wiggle it, it will though.

As far as  whether or not "if the CMs are of Pacific Islander descent (like they have
Africans at AKL)"... That's a tough call... I didn't ask anyone where they where from... none of the girls at the front desk appeared to be of any other descent than Floridian.   The ladies that worked the concierge desk each time I visited, physically appeared to be of Asian or Pacific Island decent, but I think that could be just be coincidence... (In answer to your question, I don't know if that's something they'd done on perpose or not)

Must-have food items?  Honestly, I'm the wrong person to ask.  The food prices were a bit too rich for my blood and we ended up at at CityWalk, but I can tell you that the frozen drinks are REALLY tasty.  I had a nacho plate at Jake's (LOVE the story line and the decor!), not as meaty as I'd expected it to be from the menu description, but included a 50% or so portion of length-wise banana chips! Great dipping sauce to go with it too, served in a wooden hand-carved bowl shaped like a pineapple.  Hubby tells me that he's going to write a trip report too and he has a better memory for food details than me.   There was this one drink at Jake's... I think it was almost $20... a 32oz drink.... I think it was called the Komonyouknowyouwannadrinkme (?)... I was dying to see what one of those looked like!  

Saffron:
Parking was not a problem and is $6 a day (although I'm still waiting for that charge to show up). If you don't see a spot in the lot as you wind around the first few aisles, there is another group of aisles just to the left of it which always seemed to have plenty of spaces.  We never had to drive back that far to find one though. The walk to the front desk is not really that far, and you can get there in a few minutes... Soon I will post a picture of the view from our room that will give a really good idea of the distance from lot to front entrance. (Interesting story that goes with it, I'll have to tell you later). 

And btw.... I found this resort to be extremely romantic!
I LOVED this Resort, and I can't say enough good things about it...

(And I'll tell you more very soon)


----------



## Saffron

grumbada!  Welcome home!    

Thank you so much for the information.  It sounds like you really enjoyed your stay!  I can't wait to read both of your reports.  
    The rooms sound devine!!  I can't wait to see any pictures you post!  Thank you for the information about parking.  That eased my mind a lot.   

This is great!  I can't wait to read more!  Thank you again!


----------



## laf0165

Thanks for the report, grumbada.  We will be there in January and I am definately going to try that $20 drink at Jake's!!!  Just once as a special Birthday thing.  I'll probably need only one.  My husband better start working out because I am sure that drink packs a punch and he'll have to carry me back to the room!  lol


----------



## Aisling

grumbada,
wow, you sure do have a talent for details!   Thank you!


----------



## PartyofSix

Aisling i hope you don't mind but I could'nt PM you. You would'nt happen to be over here from the UK would you? I meet a Aisling once a few years ago on another board and I could resist asking you hope you don't mind.


----------



## grumbada

(SnowWitch, Just want you to know I haven't forgotten you.  I didn't ask for the manager's e-mail address, but I will try to find out for you this week, and will email you when I find it).



I didn't want you guys to have to wait for me to write a trip report to see the photo's, so...

I scanned and uploaded the pics to an ofoto album but unfortunately, after testing the link, I found that Ofoto now has visitors put in their email address now to access it. No biggee I suppose, they've never sent me spam, or given out my e-mail address as far as I can tell... Heck, I think signing up with a fake one might work too (winkwink-nudgenudge).

http://www.ofoto.com/ShareLandingSi...e=true&Un=802450631&Um=6280130303.73808236603


There are 14 pics here of:
The Resort Map! (I can send you a bigger, more detailed one if you email or PM me)
View from the guest room
Furniture in the guest room
Construction in the new Emeril's
View from boat dock
RPR Pool
Portofino Pool (we snuck over to look)

I apologize that there are not more.  If anyone has any suggestions on how I can go about getting still shots from 8mm footage, or even how to do a streamed video from it, let me know.

More later,


----------



## pathubia

MY parking charge was added to my room bill every day.  One day I used valet (lots of pkgs to carry).  I was even carrying a case of beer.  I asked the "valet guy" if the hotel minded us bringing in our own beer, he laughed and said they didnt mind at all.  The next day the valet charge was added in again.  I called and told the front desk it was wrong, we only used valet and they credited the room and added on the $6 daily charge.

Patty


----------



## grumbada

Patty, 
I'm glad you caught that... I shudder to think how many might not bother to check. 

As an addendum, the parking charge did show up on my card yesterday, seperate from the room balance... Which is odd, because when I checked the bill that was hung on my door the morning of departure, it was already added per day on the bill, just as yours probably was.

Nope, I don't think the staff mind at all that you bring in beer/soda/food/whathave you.  In fact they seem to nod and smile knowingly.  The employees that I encountered there were very friendly and very genuine in their interest in you and your experience there.

In fact, if I had to do it all again, I would have gone to Walgreens around the corner first thing, bought soda, snacks, mornin' pastries, and perhaps a small disposable cooler... To use for most of the duration.


----------



## Aisling

Patty, I sent you a PM.


----------



## pathubia

Almost forgot, watch out for the In Room Movies, we tried to watch Goldmember and Big Fat Greek Wedding, both times the movies stopped and we called to have it credited and we restarted the movies, both times it stopped before the ending again, so we called to have them credited, the first time the movies were automatically credited, the second we had to make a couple of calls........I love being able to check the bill on the t.v.  My older daughter loved to use the playstation, but keep track of the time!!!  I think it was 6.99 an hour.

Aisling, havent checked your PM yet.

Patty


----------



## Saffron

I can't use the link to view your pictures, Grumbada.  Everytime I try, there is a different email address in the sign in spot, then it won't let me put in my email and my password.  

Is anyone else having a problem?   

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## uotomorrow

The hotel staff understand that most people will have food/drink in the room with you.  In fact, mini-refridgerators and microwaves can be requested for your room. Charges for these are $15/nt per item requested.

HRH Dec '01
PBH Dec '01


----------



## grumbada

Saffron, 
I just PM'd you...


----------



## lburns

I would love to have a larger image of the map of the Royal Pacific Resort.  Would you email it to me?  Thanks a lot!  We will be staying there at the end of June.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Thanks for the opt. to see the photo's! 
Wondering if anyone had the correct address and a direct phone # for the Royal P???


----------



## Dano1182

What is the Pool like?We are staying at RPH in april.
We stayed at HRH last year and were dissapointed in the pool.

It was 95 degrees and the pool looked great.When we got in it was like bath water.The entire pool wasonly about 3 feet deep.

It was hard to be refreshed in sucj=h shallow water.

Does ony one have photos of the Pool?


----------



## JessicaR

Here are some pool photos.

http://www.usoinfo.com/PhotoGallery/RoyalPacific/RoyalPacificResort/index.html

http://www.themeparkadventure.com/royal.htm

http://www.ioacentral.com/news/feat...royal_pacific_resort_photo_tour_page_four.htm


----------



## cjc

Does anyone have the e:mail address for the hotel?
Plus can anyone recommend the best areas of the hotel to stay in please?
I am hoping to stay at the hotel next year, booked as part of a package and thought about contacting the hotel direct to ask for a specific view/room.  Has anyone else done this or have any recommendations?

Also I understand if you obtain a Loews card you can receive free wine and upgrade - has anyone done this?


Thanks
CJ


----------



## grumbada

Hi Folks,
I just received the PM's from a few of you and I apologize for taking so long to reply.  I just had a death in my family and am just getting back to checking e-mail.

If you give me just a day or two, I'll e-mail that RPR map out to however asks for it... Make sure to include your email address in your message.


----------



## retro girl

Hi. Does any one know where I can get a good rate for the Royal Pacific Hotel from April 12-April 17


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I just checked on this today.  The best rate is the Entertainment Rate $110 and next is the AP rate of $129 with an automatic upgrade to water view.  The $99 rate ends on the 10th!

You may also want to try the internet web site for universal studios.   I think they are running a special also.


----------



## Dano1182

What is the pool like?It it all shallow water?

Is there a place poolside to get drink and a bite to eat?


----------



## tiggerguy2000

DANO1182,It's yes to all your questions.Resort pools are around 4 feet- 5 feet at the deep end. They do have outside bars and eating.When im at the hard rock i lay in the water with my drink.They are loose in what you do.Remember they are trying not to be like disney.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Does anyone have a wonderful staff contact to ask for?


----------



## spiceycat

We just stayed there on Friday night. It was wonderful - much better than the WDW resorts. All the staff were very helpful to us. Of course it might have helped to be two old ladies. Everyone was very friendly - Spicey (my cat) got to stay in the room and he LOVED it. We had a wonderful view of the main pool room 1624 - it was GREAT!

he liked walking around (I carried him through the pool area - I don't know what people who have big pets do). He could walk along the path to IOA behind the resort. and he almost did -

We did not go to the parks (raining) - so I don't know if I would have to drive him to their kennel or what? Some people actually left their pets in their rooms. at the front desk they give you a pager to contact you if they need to get in your room or if your pet is causing problems.

Anyway it was GREAT!!!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

That's great.  We used to travel with our cat before we had kids and did not have any family around to babysit him.  He stayed in Chicago at the Omni and other places.  He was not too fond of it.  I love Loews and had no idea they accepted pets.  They are great.  I am glad you enjoyed it and I can't wait.


----------



## spiceycat

they are great hotels for pets - no extra charge (sometimes I have paid more for his stay than ours) - and they encourage you to bring your animals - he had a blast - he really enjoyed looking out of the window - we were on the 6th floor - so he got  a great view of the pool and the birds flying over head.

Since we had come from WDW - where he stayed in the FW kennel - this was quite a change for him - but he really like people (I know strange cat) and unless they don't like him (you know I am sure that some people are afraid of cats) - he will go up to them. So he got alot of petting from strangers (well they were strangers to me). He is on a leash - but he is a very friendly cat.


----------



## stephaniebatesjones

I have a ressie for last week in june at rph with entertainment card discount.  Can anyone tell me specifics about reasturants at the universal properties.  Would it be better to eat off property, bring food from home, or eat at resorts? 

Also what's the deal with parking.. Am I correct in the understanding that you pay to park at the HOTEL. 

 Last question, how was security at the park entrance.  Do they check you for snack( chips, crackers, juice, etc.)?  

Thanks for the help

steph


----------



## Terriann

Two questions:

Does the RPH van pick up at the Amtrak station in Orlando or just from the airport?

After staying at Universal for three days we will be moving over to a Disney hotel for the remaindr of our vacation, will the RPH transfer us over there?
Thanks, Terriann


----------



## spiceycat

I don't think RPH will transfer you to Disney - I would call the hotel and check.

the restuarant were similar to WDW restuarants - a little less expensive - but the wait was horrible - if it was not raining we would have definitely left - I will try to remember to post the menus on my yahoo and then link here.


----------



## Muffy

Is there a club level at this resort?  Thanks!


----------



## Dano1182

We stayed at PP for easter weekend.Overall We loved the hotel.
It was very nice and the staff was very helpful.
The kids loved the necklaces and pails and shovels given at check in.
I will opt for something other than fruit platter as welcome gift next time.

The kids loved the pool and boat .(I like a little deeper water).
The priority passes for the attractions was Great.The only way to go.
Tchop Tchop was one of the best meals we have ever had.Excellent.

The room was a bit tight for us but not unbearable we will get 2 rooms next time.

The only bad experiece was the sevice poolside.It was Terrible.We were informed by our waiter that he "Just put our order in "at least a half hour after we first placed it.The food and drinks came about 30-45 minutes later and you guesssed it the order was incomplete.The rest of the order came in another half hour.This was for burgers ,cokes and a couple of beers.
To make matters worse I waiter was not happy that I went to the bar poolside and got drinks myself during the wait.
The staff at the bar were very good.

We will stay here again next time.

P.S.Best rate was entertainment rate 125 easter weekend not bad


----------



## laf0165

Yes, Muffy.  RPR does have Club Level rooms.  I haven't stayed, but we did have a Club room booked.  We cancelled and rebooked at the HRH Club Level.


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

I got a brochure from getawaytoday.com that has the RP listed for $569 for 2 nights including tickets!! Up to 3 kids stay free, as do other adults in the room...They say the price is per room, not per person...has anyone used them before? We're thinking of trying this in Sept. I would love to hear from anyone who has used them.


----------



## MickeyMagic

I used getawaytoday for tickets for Disneyland, Sea World San Diego and the San Diego Zoo.  Ordered online, received tix promptly and everything was in order and worked fine. 

I belong to a social club through my employer and they have advertised specials from getawaytoday.  I am certain they are a reputable company.


----------



## tonton

What is an entertainment rate and how do you get it  thanks


----------



## workin4vacation

tonton:
The "entertainment rate" is a rate you can use when you purchase the "Entertainment book".
We purchase an entertainment book each year to use in the area where we live.  It is filled w/discounts for restaurants, car wash coupons, and  a list of discounted hotels throughout the U.S.  The Loew's hotels are included.  When you check into your hotel, you present your entertainment card, and often the rate is up to 1/2 off.
As for when hotel entertainment rates become available , I was told sometime in October for the following year.  This is when the new entertainment books become available for puchase.  There is a website: www.entertainment.com.  The books are now on sale for the remainder of this year.  I think I remember paying $25.00 for mine, full price for 2003.
The entertainment book ends up paying for itself in no time at all!


----------



## Wolfelaw

I'll be at RPR in July for three days -- before that we're spending several days in DisneyWorld and southern Florida.  If I've got any money left,  I'm thinking of upgrading to Club level at check in -- but I'm wondering if there will be any rooms left.  

Does anyone know how many club level rooms are available at RPR, and does anyone have any educated opinion as to how full they usually are?  We'll be there on a weekend, during a busy time of year, so -- wait, I think I know the answer -- upgrade now if I really want club level, or risk finding no room at the inn.


----------



## noseybuddy

I will be at RPR July 2 to July 7.  I booked a waterview room and tried to upgrade it to anything even a suite and they had nothing.  This was a couple of weeks ago.  I tried about three days in a row and nothing.  Hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## lgaston

Thanks for this link!! It's very helpful.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

What kind of views does Tower 3 offer?  They said that my type of room would be in Tower 3.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## JessicaR

What is the room type? Just curious whats offered in that tower that isnt in the other two. I stayed in Tower 1 so cant help with the view from Tower 3.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Hospitality Suites  Thanks


----------



## Patch'sD

Tower III is in the back of the Hotel if you want to call it that.   Each Tower has three wings.   The first wing is where the Elevator is.   This where you enter the tower,  down the hallway there is a fork, this is where wings 2 and 3 start.   Wing One Closest to the Elevators would have a nice pool view and maybe a parkview from the north side of the building.  The second wing which is on the north  side again would have a pool view and maybe some view of the park. The third wing points outward towards I4.   This view would be garden view.      I am not sure on this but  the way the rooms are laid out  the first 14 or 16 rooms would be  in the first roomsand would be in the first Wing the next 16 or so in Wing 2, and the last batch in Wing 3,  I think Even numbers would face North having the View and Odd would face I4.    Does anyone know this for sure.   Rooms would have to be above the Fourth Floor to have view,  there might be some Palm trees in the way otherwise.  Lobby is on Floor 3.  Floors 1 and 2 also have some rooms facing I4.   Floor 1 on North Side is Mariners Club,  Treasures of Bali, Gym, and Arcade.


----------



## alaskantwinks

Patchs'D, we will be on the Club Level, which I understand is in Tower III, you said it is in the back of the property?  Is it a walk to the lobby and the pool, Mariner's Club, restaurants/lounges?  Just curious.  I hope we get a good view, is it on the 7th floor of the building?  Thanks!  Kelly


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Patch'sD Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Patch'sD

Tower III is closest to the pool,  In fact when you come out on the first floor  if you walk to far you may fall in.   Access to all Towers can be obtained from the Lobby.   Tower III is closest to the Water Taxi, Emerlls, the Gym, Arcade, Pool.  It is not far from Jakes or the other resturant.  Tower II is the furthest from everything.  Tower I is close to the pool and other restuarants.  I have no idea of the floor.  We were in a regular room in Tower II on the seventh floor, best view of the park and citywalk by far.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I visited RP this spring and ate at Tchoup, so that info really helped me understand which one is three.  Thanks again.


----------



## alaskantwinks

Hi Patchs'd I found out that the floor we will be on in Tower III will be the 6th, because that is the non-smoking concierge floor.  I'm so excited!!  It sounds like we will be right where the action is...it should be great.  WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!  RPR, here we come!  Kelly


----------



## Patch'sD

Have fun and enjoy.  It is a very nice Hotel.


----------



## JessicaR

I was always curious about the specific views in each Tower. Thanks Patch's, great info!


----------



## BUMPKEN

HAVE STAYED AT THE HARD ROCK AND NOW I STAYED WITH THE ROYAL PACICIC AND WOULD NOT STAY AT ANOTHER, THE SERVICE WAS GREAT WE HAD A LATES START AND DIDN'T ARRIVE TIL 12:30 AM AND WE WERE GREETED WITH A SMILE AND OUR ICE BUCKET WAS FILLED WHEN OUR LUGGAGE WAS BROUGHT TO OUR ROOM THE VALET WAS VERY NICE ALSO. QUITE AND RELAXING. CAN'T WAIT TIL WE GO BACK ARE LOOKING INTO HAVING A REUNION THERE IN 2 ,MONTHS. YOU WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME WE WERE THERE ON LABOR DAY WEEKEND AND IT COULDN'T HAVE BEEN BETTER COULD HAVE BEEN LONGER WANTED TO STAY FOR THE 4TH NIGHT. BUT NEXT TIME IT WILL BE FOR 10 DAYS AND CAN'T WAIT. IT WILL BE IN NOVEMBER.


----------



## rccruiser

Now that Vendi/(French owned) no longer owns Universal and NBC (U.S.A. Owned) is now the new owner I decited to  book a vacation to see Universal Studios Florida.

We stayed at the Royal Pacific Resort and had a wonderful time.  Since we were Lowes 1st members they upgraded our room to a 7th floor concierge level room for no additional charge.  We enjoyed the convienence of the Universal Resort.  The one thing I don't like about Walt Disney World is how difficult it can be to get around without a rental car.  Especially if you need to go from one resort to another.  Universal is SO convient and well laid out that it made for a commute hassle free vacation.  It reminded me of how convient Disneyland California is and how easy it is to get from one park to the other.

The Resort 15 minute boat transport service was wonderful. One suggestion If your visiting on a crowded holiday weekend like we were, make sure that you walk the 1/4 mile (or less) distance to the RPR instead of waiting 1/2 an hour for a second boat to pick up at Citywalk for the RPR.  The well lit sidewalk  to the Royal Pacific Resort is between Margaritaville and the Canal just before the bridge cross over to  Islands of Adventure.  It can save alot of time standing in line in the heat if the wait is more than 15 minutes.   It's a beautiful walk too.  

What can I say after staying at a Walt Disney World resort (Beach Club) in May and a Universal (RPR) in Aug/September?  Well Universal in my opinion is far better entertainment value than Disney.  The food was better, the entertainment was better and the theme park IOA was 21st century.  We LOVED Islands of Adventure. Seuse Landing, etc.  What a remarkable theme park.  I would agree with Arnold the Terminator and say.... I'll be back!


----------



## tazz

rccruiser
How was the conceirge service & offerings?  We're staying at HRH conceirge and have heard nothing good from these boards.  I'd like to change to just a regular room but DH wants to keep the conceirge.  We are now staying 2 nights prior to HRH to RPH and can't wait.  And, was wondering (if offered at upgrade $) if RPH conceirge is worth it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BUMPKEN

we stayed in one of their normal rooms and the service was the best. have stayed at HR and this was so much nicer. the rooms were nice and comfortable. the view was great. can't say enough.


----------



## thedisneymom

we are thinking of staying next summer at royal or Portifino. where do I begin? Room types, views, concierge, and whats an entertainment card. I need all of this info because I am a picky planner. Please advise me what sites etc. I appreciate your help.


----------



## rccruiser

One thing I might mention about the concierge level hotel rooms is that they are the same
size as the other rooms.  Unless you book a suite you will have a standard Holiday Inn
sized room with either a King or 2 queen sized beds.    

I wish they had a cabinet for the Television because it sits on top of the dresser but my
wife said that she can see it better that way and likes it better.  

The Table and 2 chairs can not seat more than 2 people unless you have the 3rd or maybe
the 4 person sit on the foot of the bed.  

What Concierge will give you:
1. Turn down service at night
2. Key activated 7th floor access for extra security
3. Extra Club/dining area with two televisions at either side of the room and comfy
couches and chairs to sit and watch either the news etc. or on the childrens side,
cartoons.  A few childrens books to read, and several daily news papers and magazines
in a separate sitting area. The club/dining area has a nice view of the hotel landscaped front pond International drive hotels and the hotel parkinglot. 

September 2003 Continental Breakfast consists of:
 a-plain, sesame seed, poppy seed and other types of bagels, bread/toast, cheese and fruit
pastries, very very sweet and soft cinnamon rolls with tons of sweet cream cheese icing 
 b-Fruit Pineapple, Honey dew melon, Cantaloupe, whole strawberries, papaya etc.,
Dannon Yogurt
 c-cold cereal for adults and kids with 2 percent and skim milk
 d-coke, sprite, and diet coke in cute little glass bottles.  They also have bottled water.  In
Containers they have juice-Orange and Apple. 

Afternoon reception:
 a-Several types of cheese slices:  American, Swiss, and some others.  
 b- several different types of crackers
 c-same fruit as breakfast
 d-white chocolate chip (Macadamia nut?), chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies.  I'm
sure they had sugar cookies and others too.
 e- They also had some cooked foods there too like sweet potatoes, beef, and noodle
dishes.  I'm sure this changes daily.
 f-some beers and wines etc.  We don't drink so we can't say what they had.
Evening had several types of cookies and milk and soda pop
 beers and wines.
4. Consierge desk with a staff of 2  to book entertainment, rental cars, tickets, events and reservations for you.


Concierge desk helped us book our rental car with Hertz desk located in the lobby of the
RPR.  We paid 49.95 for 1 day rental for a full sized Chevy car with Hertz.  One importaint note for those that are late returning back to the airport to catch
their flight home; Hertz does not have a MCO Airport Terminal Drop off but is shuttled
from their lot 1-2 miles towards downtown.  We would have preferred Avis and 6 other
rental car companies which have a drop off at the terminal/parking garage directly across
from the airport.

On our day of arrival the Concierge staff left a message on our Phone in our room that
offered their services in any way. We did not book any reservation for restaurants or
shows etc. from concierge. 

One thing I might mention about those cordless telephones in the rooms... I could NOT
get my handset to work.. The whole time we were at the RPR we had to use the speaker
phone to answer/call out.  This was the second time have stayed at RPR and I still cant
work the phone in the room!  I need a manual to figure out how to use that cordless
phone!


----------



## dorisdvu

> _Originally posted by workin4vacation _
> *tonton:
> The "entertainment rate" is a rate you can use when you purchase the "Entertainment book".
> We purchase an entertainment book each year to use in the area where we live.  It is filled w/discounts for restaurants, car wash coupons, and  a list of discounted hotels throughout the U.S.  The Loew's hotels are included.  When you check into your hotel, you present your entertainment card, and often the rate is up to 1/2 off.
> As for when hotel entertainment rates become available , I was told sometime in October for the following year.  This is when the new entertainment books become available for puchase.  There is a website: www.entertainment.com.  The books are now on sale for the remainder of this year.  I think I remember paying $25.00 for mine, full price for 2003.
> The entertainment book ends up paying for itself in no time at all! *



Can you book on line using the entertainment rate?  Can you find out the entertainment rate before you check in?


----------



## rccruiser

If you are staying at Royal Pacific Resort and want to take your chances about what kind of upgrade you might or might not get, I would book the Entertainment Book rate of 50% off rack rate.  We paid 110.00 a night for RPR over Labor Day Weekend.  I then went online and signed up for Loews First club online at:

www.loewshotels.com 

Because I was a Lowes First memeber they upgraded me for no additional charge to a 7th floor consierge room!  It was a great getting an upgrade for paying such a cheep rate.  That Entertainment card just paid for itself 3 times over.

Even if you don't get the upgrade they have a FREE continental breakfast in the lobby of the RPR.  The view from the Lobby is beautiful since it is on the 3rd floor and has a view of it's own.  They also have a Consierge desk is down in the Lobby too.

Good Luck!


----------



## dorisdvu

> _Originally posted by rccruiser _
> *If you are staying at Royal Pacific Resort and want to take your chances about what kind of upgrade you might or might not get, I would book the Entertainment Book rate of 50% off rack rate.  We paid 110.00 a night for RPR over Labor Day Weekend.  I then went online and signed up for Loews First club online at:
> 
> www.loewshotels.com
> 
> Because I was a Lowes First memeber they upgraded me for no additional charge to a 7th floor consierge room!  It was a great getting an upgrade for paying such a cheep rate.  That Entertainment card just paid for itself 3 times over.
> 
> Even if you don't get the upgrade they have a FREE continental breakfast in the lobby of the RPR.  The view from the Lobby is beautiful since it is on the 3rd floor and has a view of it's own.  They also have a Consierge desk is down in the Lobby too.
> 
> Good Luck! *



I signed up for the Loews card a few days ago.  Did you have any points on your card when you received your upgrade?  Since the entertainment rates aren't out yet, should I go ahead and book the room now and change it when the rates come out?


----------



## JessicaR

The Orchid Court Lounge at RPR serves a continental breakfast but it is NOT free.


----------



## rccruiser

To answer how we got Entertainment rate:
We first booked the Anual Passholder rate of 145.00, then called 10 days before our stay we called the toll free Universal Reservations number and asked if we could change to the Entertainment rate of 110.00.

Contintnetal Breakfast in the Lobby:
About the Continental breakfast in the lobby, there are no signs stating that it is not for free.  I'm not sure how strict they are about hotel guests using it because when we stayed in May 2003, we used it every morning and nothing was mentioned by any hotel staff.  Over Labor Day on our second visit, we were upgraded to concierge and breakfast was provided on the 7th floor.  It would never hurt to ask the front desk first.


----------



## rccruiser

I had no points on my Lowes account when they gave me the upgrage.  I opened the account only days before our second visit on Labor Day 2003.


----------



## thedisneymom

many thanks for the info. I just got my Loews number and will get the E book in October. Can I book now and then call before arriving and adjust my rate or will the higher rate apply?


----------



## likensbug

I just booked our Palm Sunday weekend through Hotel Kingdom and got rates of $169+taxfor a standard, non-smoking room.  When I called 1-800-be-a-star they stated that many of the rooms have been booked and they might not have Entertainment rates because it is high season.  I was charged $37.56 + $167.50 and the remaining $167.50 is due upon checkout!!!  Better Safe than sorry 


Anyone have an especially nice room - this is our first trip with our 10 yr old son - 
Does anyone


----------



## Robinette

> _Originally posted by rccruiser _
> *Even if you don't get the upgrade they have a FREE continental breakfast in the lobby of the RPR.*



The continental breakfast in the lobby is definitely not free.  You are right about there being no signs, I looked and couldn't find any either.  I ask how much the breakfast was and she said everything is priced individually. Everything is laid out for you to get yourself and then you just pay at the register. At least that's how it was this past May.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

We stayed in a Hospitality Suite w/Club, but I had to check this free cont. lobby breakfast out.  It is not free.  My DH wanted a hot breakfast one morning so I went to check out our options.  There are a few staff behind the bar area and then at the end a cash register where people are paying.  So it was clearly not free.  This was this month.  

FYI - The Islands Dining Room had a wonderful breakfast with made in front of you to order omelets.  The service was great and the kids loved it.  It also had french toast.  All the ususally items were there inlcluding that wonderful mango cream cheese.


----------



## pmnurse64

When you booked for the 2004 ent rates did you call the 800# or call the hotel directly? I called the 800# and tried to book for feb 5-7 and they said the ent rates were not out yet???



                                                                   Thanks,
                                                                        Patti


----------



## JessicaR

Patti, The 2004 ER's are not out yet. When/if they become available you will be able to book them at 1 800 BE A STAR. Good Luck! Welcome to the Universal Boards!


----------



## Myrtle

Hey all!  I bought a 2004 Ent. Book about 3 weeks ago.  Just thought you might like to know they're  out there.

Myrtle.


----------



## Motherfletcher

We stayed at RPR Sat.10/4.  I just got off the phone with the DW who is letting me take my DD9 back on the 12th for her birthday!!  I love these father/daughter outings!  Now I have to figure out the countdown timer again. 

Mon. Night Football GO !!!


----------



## Kat

I undestand that there are no pool slides at RPR but do they have any Hot Tubs outside by the pool?


----------



## JessicaR

Hi Kat,

Yes, they have 2 of them.


----------



## DaddyDon

Was wondering????? Do they have the dive inn movie at RPR???Does any one know the price of the t-giving buffett.Can anyone tell im so EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Jess-
Do they have 2 by the pool?  Or is one of them the one shared by the men's and ladie's gym locker room?  That one is nice!


----------



## Turtlegirl

speaking of jacuzzis-does anyone know what time they're open til at night, also can't seem to get an answer from US phone #s as to whether there will be fireworks the week of 11/8-11/13-does anyone know & what time is the dive-in movie usually shown?  Any help would be much appreciated  so we know what time to make dinner ressies-  thanks a lot


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

Did you hear somewhere that there would be fireworks?  I don't think they usually have fireworks during this time - I believe they have them in the Summer and around Holiday time.  

It would be great if they did though, We will be there Nov. 7 - 10 and I was not expecting fireworks!


----------



## JessicaR

> _Originally posted by Motherfletcher _
> *Jess-
> Do they have 2 by the pool?  Or is one of them the one shared by the men's and ladie's gym locker room?  That one is nice! *



They have 2 by the pool. I didnt know they had a coed hot tub in the gym! Thanks! Will have to check that one out.


The hot tubs are open till pool closing usually 10-11P. I'm not sure what time the dive-in is it changes with the seasons. It should be around 7P now but call first to be sure. I dont think there will be any fireworks for your dates. The next ones are usually christmas week till NYE.


----------



## Turtlegirl

Thanks a lot, JessicaR for your help as usual!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I'm wondering about the Thanksgiving Buffet?  Do they have a Christmas Buffet as well?
I didn't know they did fireworks during the Christmas week.  RPR might be better than HRH for viewing?
The indoor whirlpool has an adjacent room and with the furnishings  it looks like a good spot to meditate.  It opens at 6.  I haven't used it at night so i don't know when it closes.
i


----------



## Motherfletcher

Daddy-
I was looking at my Hours of Operation sheet from early this month and I saw no mention of Dive-in.  The Lagoon Pool hours are Sun-Thur 8a-9p  Fri&Sat 8a-10p.  They have a Hawaiian-style Themed Buffet at The Islands Dining Room Fri 6-9.   The Wantilan Luau is Saturday night at 6 and costs $49.50 Adults and $29 for 12 and under.  I would imagine if they did something special on Thanksgiving that the costs would be similar or a little higher.  This info sheet is subject to change and was updated 10/3/03.
I'm excited for you!  Have fun.


----------



## DaddyDon

Mother,The thanksgiving buffett will cost 38.0 for adults and 17 for children if i heard my voice mail correctly,need i say more..... I was hopeing for the dive in in nov when we go at thanksgiving.Looking foward to my trip!!! My family is laughing at me as i make all the plans...lol my dw usually does all this..I told her this time just to have her hiney  in a secure up rite position with her seat bealt securly fastnen ,when i blast off to orlando for 5 days.


----------



## music

Is it really possible that there are No rooms available at RPR for the week of Aug 16,2004?? I checked with expedia, and the actual Lowes hotel site!! I did not think I had to make ressies so soon!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I just did Loews and got 8/16-823 at $219 using APH.
Hotelkingdom.com was $169.


----------



## MelindaKiah

I'm not sure how far in advance you should make reservations.  We won our trip, so the second I was able to book my trip (couldn't be more than a year in advance, so the day AFTER it was a year, I made them!LOL), I did.  I asked the girl taking my reservations if she thought I was crazy and she said no, that rooms tend to go quite quickly for the summer months.  BUT, she also said rooms can open up just as quickly as people's plans change.  
I'd say if you're willing to pay rack rate, go ahead and book as soon as possible, but if you're waiting for possible discounts, don't book it as the general consensus is that if the rooms get booked, why should the hotels offer discounts??

Sorry I wasn't much help!


----------



## micksterlee

We stayed at rp in June of 2003 and had a great time. I had only one bad encounter and that was with a waitress at the main restaurant but nothing major. We found the best place to eat was Jakes the bar across from restaurant. Staff was great and friendly. If you can eat at Chop Choups it was great little pricey but heck it is Emeril s place. The pool was terrific the waitress kept the witch doctor s coming. I found the walk to the parks really enjoyable and the boat rides were great too.


----------



## tazz

We just got back from Orlando.  2 nights were spent at the RPR and we loved it...so beautiful.  We had a pool view room on the 7th floor in Tower 1 (thanks for the tips on requesting a room on the 7th floor) and the view was awesome.  Our 4 yr old ds loved the water park area at the pool.  We ordered food to go from Jakes and took it to the pool.  Food was really good and we had no problem ordering kids meals for our teens also and they loved the cheeseburgers.  Poolside drinks were $8-9 each.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I've lost the name of a very wonderful CM on the Club Floor at the RP.  I really want to sent her a note and also one to her manager.  I can not remember her name, but I am sure if I heard it I would know.  It was a little different.  She had dark hair and a young child.  Any ideas?  Thank you.  I am way over due on the note.


----------



## Ramie

I started reading everything a couple of days ago, and have found some very useful information regarding RPR.  Thank you to the many who have taken the time to write so much!!  I'm staying at the RPR from 12/20 through 12/25, Club Level, and my parents also have a room, Club Level.  I too am a blue card holder, but was afraid not to book the Club Level, figured with the timing would not get upgraded.  Should I have gone with the cheaper rate??  Is the Club Level any better then a standard room?  Any thoughts and/or suggestions on dining would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks again to all who have written, and I will write when I get back.


----------



## Eclpz314

The rooms themselves are not any different size-wise, but you do get the automatic turn-down service w/free trinket gifts daily.  You also have to use your roomkey in the elevator to access the 7th floor club level.  They advertise robes in the room, but I was not impressed with the quality of them.  The big benefit of club level is the club room that has light breakfast foods such as cereals, lots of sliced fruits, bagels/cream cheese--including hot, iced cinnamon rolls everyday, pre-dinner type food--plus one light entre,  and then every evening there are a few kinds of dessert things put out.  PLUS, all day long you have access to little bottles of Coke and Sprite, as well as bottled water (they encourage you to grab some to take to the parks with you!)  coffee and tea (about 8 Earl Gray varieties).  There is also beer, Coronas, and wine available each afternoon for free----you could get mixed drinks for a price. We found that by grabbing something quick to eat in the morning in the club room , we actually saved $$ by not having to buy more than one big meal a day at the parks.   There was usually a thunderstorm in the afternoon so we went back to RPR to wait it out and took advantage of their afternoon offerings such as cheese/crackers, sliced veggies/dips, nachos/cheese, and some type of main dish (pork/rice one night) then went back to the parks.    You will also get a big discount if you decide to rent a cabana.   My 14 and 17 yr old boys were quite pleased with the amount/variety of foods offered daily.  We're planning to do it all again next July.


----------



## alaskantwinks

To whomever is considering whether to stay on the club level or not, we just returned from staying there (Oct. 19-22) and we loved it!!  The staff was so friendly and went out of their way to help.  In fact, I also would like to write a note to the manager regarding the service.  We loved having the large lounge as our "extended space" aside from our room.  It was not crowded at all, in fact, a lot of times we were the only ones in there!!  I did wander over to the Hard Rock and checked out their kid suite (very nice, but expensive!) and their lounge.  The lounge doesn't compare to the RPR's lounge.  Its much bigger and nicer at RPR.  I loved the atmosphere at RPR, loved the 30's and 40's music that was all over the resort, and the boats that brought us back and forth to the parks.  We LOVED Tchoup Choup too!  Our kids wanted to try the Mariner's Club that night, which was right down the walkway from Emeril's.  We enjoyed every course that we had!  We tried the manager's special, I think it had 4 courses.  The Ipu-ipu drink was FANTASTIC!!  Try it, you won't be sorry.  Well anyway, I just thought I'd give my two cents.  How can I get the address of the club level to write about the staff?  I wish I could remember all their names, the girl that was really helpful had dark hair, she worked at night with another guy.  They were all great though.  They helped with reservations, directions, tips, hints, etc.  They also gave our kids stickers and postcards.  They did their homework in the lounge, it was nice to have the extra room.  I can't wait to go back!!!   Too bad we live thousands of miles away!!  Kelly


----------



## Eclpz314

Wow!  You're making me want to go back there NOW!!!   The only name I remember from club level is Kawelo.  He was the manager when we were there in July.  I do have his business card and their email.......somewhere.   I will search my stuff for you.  I know what you mean about the lounge being big!  Plenty of room, even if there were several families in there at once.  And the full wall of windows was just great!


----------



## alaskantwinks

Hi Eclpz314!   I know what you mean, it is just so appealing there!  I see you are already planning another escape to the islands?  How lucky you are!!  We haven't thought that far ahead yet.  I would probably take the kids out of school again just to avoid the crowds and heat!  We had great luck with no crowds at Universal.  WDW was a lot more crowded, in fact, we skipped out on MGM because the heat and crowds were unbearable that day.  The lay out of the park isn't that great compared to Universal's either.  Express pass is the #1 reason to stay onsite at Universal, besides the great service and wonderful resorts.  I can't say enough about it.  Standing in line at WDW afterwards was the pits.  The fast pass doesn't compare.  I've got to start looking out for good airfares for next year!  ha ha!!  Kelly


----------



## Ramie

RPR Club Level

Where are the Club Level Rooms at RPR, and is there a better room with a view, or do they have balconies?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Leaving 12/20 - 12/25 - Has anyone been to RPR during this time - Crowds????  Thanks in advance.


----------



## RyGuy

Ramie,

The club rooms at RPR are located on the 7th floor of the royal tower.  Some of  the rooms have very nice pool views while others have not so good views of the convention center and I-4. None of the rooms at RPR have balconies.  I have never been in late December so I can't help you with crowds but your room key is your express pass so you don't have to worry about waiting in any long lines.


----------



## Ramie

RyGuy - Thanks for your reply.  I too have stayed at the PBH, and I hope I will not be disappointed with the RPH.  What is your take on this?


----------



## hmontgomry

Do they always automatically upgrade you to concierge if there is something available being a loews blue card member or do you ask?  I wonder what the chances are during X-Mas-probably slim to none!!


----------



## debden

Hi,We just got back today.We stayed at the Royal Pacific Resort for a couple of nights and its soooooooo nice!We were at the Hard Rock a couple of years ago and loved it! Now we have two favorite resorts.Wow,the Royal Pacific is a really nice hotel.We checked in at 8:30 am and our room was ready! Woo-hoo....
We were in Tower 1 in Room#1548.It was a nice room with two queen beds and a view of Dr Dooms and the Hulk.That was a suprise! The room is nice just right for the three of us. Service at the desk was fast.No one else was checking in.The pool was great.Not deep but that's OK.It was fun.I also enjoyed the drinks at the pool bar.I remember my favorite was called the 'Big Bula'.
MMM-MMMM good! Can't wait to get back!
Debbie


----------



## Motherfletcher

debden-  Welcome back, sounds like you had a great room!  You got me excited.  I have read alot of good things about Tower 1.  I just made ressies last night and I requested Tower 1.  We have stayed in Tower 2 and had a very similar view of the Hulk and IOA from the 6th floor.
We have stayed in Tower 3 on the 3rd with a view of 

Ramie-  I think you was wise in getting club level when you did.  I just got 12/21 ressies last night for me and the kids, DD10 and DS15, and I just wanted standard for 109.  They were out of 2 queens standard and only had 4 pool view queens ($129) left.  So it sounds like they might run out of rooms for your time.  Let me know if you want to meet and show off the Club Level!  We have stayed at both HRH and PBH bayview w/balcony & deluxe and RPR club should not disappoint.  We will be in Orlando 12/19-12/24, home for Christmas and back again if all works out today.  The crowds won't be a problem for you with FOTL.  The only attraction that might be affected is Mt. Crumpit and you can do it early.

hmontgomery-  I might have answered your upgrade question already.  I don't think that upgrades over Christmas will be easy let alone automatic.  I'm Loews Gold and from what I have learned on the hotel threads is it might be possible to upgrade but to Club but it will cost you.  RyGuy can tell you more.  Of course RyGuy is lucky, too.  He got 10/31 ressies a week in advance!

RyGuy-  Just talking about you.  I have pool view and requested Tower 1 for 12/21.  I was thinking of faxing my request again with a 7th floor request as well about 12/18?  What do you think it would cost to upgrade to Club?  Is there a room specific that I should ask for?


----------



## Eclpz314

Hi Debden.  You mentioned the pool not being very deep.  I remember reading some info back in the summer that all newer pools would be shallower with no diving boards, etc. because of insurance problems.   Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Ramie

Motherfletcher

Would love to meet.  I will be there with my DH, DD15, and my parents who I also got a club level room.  We will be there 12/20 and leaving on 12/25.  Don't know what room, so maybe we can schedule sometime to meet, or can you find me????  I hope the weather is nice - not sure if I should bring my winter coat with me or leave it in the car at the Pennsylvania airport!!  Any suggestions?  Can't wait, and glad to know I won't be disappointed with RPR.   Hope to see you there.  By the way, won't be getting to RPR until afternoon, probably @ 3:00 or so.


----------



## RyGuy

MotherFletcher,

I think faxing your request in on the 18th is a good idea. I thought I remembered you saying that you wanted a room with a view of the fireworks?  If that is still so, then a pool view in tower 1 will not be what you want. If pool view is your only option then you would need a room in tower 3 that is on the far end of that tower. (right side when the hallway forks and as far down as possible on the right) The higher the better to avoide obstructions. I toured the 7th floor Presidential Suite, which is all the way at the end of the hall and it had a great view of the pool as well as IOA. Your best bet will probably be the 5th floor because at the end of the hallway on the 6th floor is the second Presidential Suite. Sorry I can't help you out with specific room numbers.  As for upgrading to club, I booked with the ENT rate back in October ($109 - very lucky!) and was quoted $80 to upgrade to club. You never know what they can and will do but I have been told at all three hotels that upgrading to club will cost money. I think it has a lot to do with the rate your paying.  Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Motherfletcher

They aren't going to start the fireworks until after the 21st.  All I could get was waterview.  Should I still request Tower 1?


----------



## RyGuy

If the fireworks aren't an issue then tower 1 is fine. Unless of course you would like a view of IOA as well. If thats the case go for tower 3. Try for the highest floor possible in either tower to avoid any obstructions.  Let me know how things go. Have an awesome trip!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Ramie-  The weather is a concern of mine as well.  I've been monitoring the weather sites and local tv.  Today it says:

Sat. 12/20  Hi 59 Lo 36 Partly cloudy
Sun. 12/21 Hi 66 Lo 41 Partly cloudy
Mon. 12/22 Hi 71 Lo 51 Partly cloudy
Tue.  12/23 Hi 73 Lo 56 Partly cloudy

I don't think you need a parka but I wouldn't leave without a coat.
 

RyGuy-  My daughter, 10, did a drawing of Bullwinkle with a Santa hat, grass skirt, RPR letter sweater and waving a "Bula Bula" penant.  I wrote my request for Tower 1, 7th floor under the drawing and I'm going to fax it tomorrow.  It is too damn cute not to get the room I asked for.  If you can think of anything to add please let me know before tomorrow.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

We were in Tower 3 on the 6th Floor with the suite with the pool view.  It is a wonderful dead center view from every window.  I think we had around 8 windows and each view was wonderful.   You could see the top of the Hulk and we would just stare and also you had a view of the pool side movie (alas without sound), but we enjoyed it anyway.   I do not believe you could go wrong with any upper floor in Tower 3 with a pool view.


----------



## RyGuy

Motherfletcher,

I think you are good to go. I would have loved to have seen your daughters drawing. I'm sure it was great. Enjoy RPR!


----------



## RyGuy

FeeFeeWhite,

Was it the 6th floor Presidential that you stayed in?  I would love to see pictures if you have any.


----------



## Motherfletcher

RyGuy-  
The fax and sketches worked like a charm.  The Manager put a note on our ressies for a specific room(1712).  The only problem we had was the room wasn't ready until after 5.  The next visit I am going to request a standard on the top floor of Tower 1.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

please tell us more about your trip motherfletcher


----------



## jama

Does Royal Pacific have a gift shop? Are milk and snacks available at hotel gift shop or anywhere onsite?   thanks,jama


----------



## Robinette

> _Originally posted by jama _
> *Does Royal Pacific have a gift shop?*



jama, RPR does have a gift shop.  They do have snacks and drinks, I'm not sure about milk.  The manager of that place used to post on this board, if he is still around maybe he can tell you for sure.


----------



## Eclpz314

The RPR gift shops carried plenty of snacks, drinks, meds., etc. when we were there in July.......but no milk.  We solved the problem by buying individual bottles of milk at the many cafeteria-style restaurants throughout both parks.  We just took one of those little soft lunch packs and the milk stayed cold enough to bring back to the hotel and put on ice in the room for later.  If I remember correctly, white, choc., and strawberry were available in the parks.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I want the suitcase bag with the RPR logo from the gift shop.  I was too scared to even look at the price.


----------



## DaddyDon

Yea i know what you mean my baseball hat with the rpr logo 18.00 OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## drewc

I booked two days in December (3rd and 4th) this past Saturday (2/7) and got an Entertainment rate of $152. I was disappointed that it was this high - I had been hoping for something in the $110 - $120 range based upon posts on this board.

Do these rates fluctuate throughout the year? The reservationist let me know that I could call in and get the lower rate if it was available. Any idea on when rates may change?

TIA.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Is the RP pool heated?  I was there when it was warm, so I do not know.  Also are there any fireworks this weekend?


----------



## Hckynut56

Set to go in June 2004 (7th to 11th) at the RPR. This is our first time there. (Stayed HR last year)
Looking for comments on what tower you stayed in, and any other comments that might be of use to a first-timer.
I also have a Lowe's card (from last years stay). Has anyone received a "free" upgrade if rooms were plentyful ??

Thanks !!

p.s. Need to spread the word on this thread. No postings for weeks (between Dec and Feb) ??


----------



## themepark

Hopefully I can answer some questions I see posted here:

If you reserved a garden view room at RPR and would like a theme park view, request Tower 1.   You aren't guaranteed to get the view but your view from Tower 1 will be better than some of the views (I-4, parking lots,etc...) from the other 2 towers.  One drawback to Tower 1 is that it is the farthest away from the Water Taxi.  Tower 3 is closest to the dock.  

On our last stay, we requested a room upgrade and were offered one for part of our stay but the hotel was booked for our last night so we would have had to change rooms, therefore we declined.  Do ask if there are upgrades available.   It can't hurt.  We are Loews Blue by the way.

The pool was nice and warm in January!  The temps were in the upper 60's- mid 70's during our stay and the kids and hubby really enjoyed the pool. 

Hope that helps ya'll!


----------



## Hckynut56

Thanks to "themepark" for the info. We'll put it to good use.


----------



## SHarrison

Hi posters!

I've been trying to organize a trip to Universal for my husband and I for our 5th anniversary.  The Universal hotels looked beautfiul but were a little out of our price range for the trip.  I thought for sure that we would stay offsite, but the buzz about the front of the line access made the Loews hotels look pretty good!  

Thanks to all of your tips, we were able to book a great room at the Royal Pacific for only $119/night under the entertainment rate - and the card only cost me $15!!  So thanks again for saving me $70 a night!  

Stephanie


----------



## mapmakerj

> _Originally posted by drewc _
> *I booked two days in December (3rd and 4th) this past Saturday (2/7) and got an Entertainment rate of $152. I was disappointed that it was this high - I had been hoping for something in the $110 - $120 range based upon posts on this board.
> 
> Do these rates fluctuate throughout the year? The reservationist let me know that I could call in and get the lower rate if it was available. Any idea on when rates may change?
> 
> TIA. *



Just booked for Dec 12-15 using Ent. rate and got it for 119.00 per night. I would call reservations back


----------



## Ripsaw

We will be staying at RPR for the first time July 1-3, at club level. I was just wondering if there is a club room in each tower or just one, and if so which tower? Thanks.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Club is in the Royal Tower or Tower 3 closest to the water taxi and close to the pool.  The rooms are on the top floor with various views.  They have std, king suite and Presidential type suites.  The lounge in at end of the hall where it splits and is wonderful.


----------



## mtcuz

We are wanting to stay at the royal pacific. How do we get an entertainment rate? Thanks!


----------



## mapmakerj

To get entertainment rates just call the hotel directly (the # is on the US web site) and ask if ent. rates are available for your stay.  You don't need the card to book but you must have one at check-in.  It can be any ent. card from any ent. book not just orlando.  Just be sure it isn't expired.  Our stay is for Dec 12-15.  My current card expires Oct 31 so I will need to buy a new book before my trip


----------



## MelindaKiah

Hey mapmakerj!

We're checking in on the 15th of December!!  Wish we could have maybe met up.  I'm so excited and really hope to meet up with some fellow DISers!


----------



## lstokes

5 night stay at Club level:
Was a great stay- wonderful way to enjoy your stay at Universal.  My family of 5 stayed in a 2 queen room on Club level-4 year old sleeps with DH and I so no roll away was needed.
17 and 13 yr old sons took advantage of all the sodas and snacks in the club room.  breakfast selection were always fresh. evening snacks always included:  wonderful vegies/dips, huge assorted cheeses/cracker selections, salad of some sort-pasta, red potato,  tortilla chips, guacamole, salsa, sour cream, melons, -sliced meat, quesadillas etc....
sodas-cokes, sprite bottle water also-to grab to take to parks.  
My DH estimates we saved over $200/day in just breakfasts/drinks/snacks alone by going the Club level for all 5 of us.
Any ???'s


----------



## alaskantwinks

Hi lstokes, I totally agree with your depiction of club level.  It is so nice to have those amenities provided to you when you are on vacation, isn't it?   We really took advantage of the snacks, water, drinks...it helped not to have to go downstairs and be with the rest of the crowd and have to pay a separate amount for breakfast.  I really thought they did a nice job on the evening offerings too, with the assortment/wide variety of crackers and cheeses, meats, etc.  Normally you'd expect just club crackers and cheddar cheese, but they had an excellent selection.  In addition to that, the hot item made up a meal!  It saved us a lot in $$ too.  Only problem is, we are spoiled now, and won't want to stay any other way!  Not to mention the service was great!  Just curious, what did you pay per night?  We got the Fan club rate and paid $209 + tax.  It was well worth it.  Kelly


----------



## damo

Which hotel was that?


----------



## alaskantwinks

I was talking about RPR, and I guess I was assuming that the other person was too...all I know is that I went to the Hard Rock to check out their club lounge, it is 1/2 the size of the RPR's.  I really liked the one we stayed at, not just for the size, but the friendliness and helpfulness of the staff.  It was great.  Not to mention, we had the place to ourselves most of the time!


----------



## lstokes

Yes, we stayed at the RP during the week of March 6-11.
Our rate was not as good as yours,alaskantwinks, but considering Spring Break time, was definitely worth all the perks.
Also used the fitness club with no charge since on Club level.  Enjoyed the sauna/steam room and the great equipment.
I agree with you also on now being spoiled by the Club level.
We did go on a Disney 3 day cruise after our RP stay though and felt just as pampered of course...
I had heard also that the Hard Rock Club was not as nice as the RP.
Wasn't the pool area fantastic!!!
Enjoyed the hot tubs there also!!!


----------



## alaskantwinks

We never made it to the fitness club, although we passed it on the way to Tchoup Chops!  That was the best food we had on our trip, btw!  The pool area was great, and there weren't that many people in it!  We also went on a 3 day Disney cruise after our Universal and WDW stay!  We loved it too.  When I got home, I wondered what happened to my bed being made, napking being put in my lap, someone calling me "ma'am", etc.!!!  I want to do a 7 day now.  It was too short!


----------



## pigby

Anyone booked and received a good rate for this October using their Entertainment card - I'd be interested in knowing how much you paid - we're looking at oct 21st -25th

Sue


----------



## Robinette

Sue, I just booked w/ the fan club rate of $157 a night for RPR.  (October 20th - 23rd)

Entertainment rate of $144 was available but only on the 21st.


----------



## earthless

I am definitely interested in booking a couple of nights here.  How does one get/apply Entertainment rates or any other form of discounts?


----------



## earthless

> _Originally posted by mapmakerj _
> *To get entertainment rates just call the hotel directly (the # is on the US web site) and ask if ent. rates are available for your stay.  You don't need the card to book but you must have one at check-in.  It can be any ent. card from any ent. book not just orlando.  Just be sure it isn't expired.  Our stay is for Dec 12-15.  My current card expires Oct 31 so I will need to buy a new book before my trip *



Where do you get these?  How does it work?

Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## AllieKat

Hi Earthless!

You can get an Entertainment book & card at www.entertainment.com.  Call 1-800-BeAStar and ask if they have Entertainment rates available for your dates & hotel.  If they do, go ahead and book your room then purchase your book & card.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Just booked RPR Club for October/November.  I know the HRH has 95 club rooms, and people report lines out the club lounge for afternoon snacks.  I'm just wondering if the same type of thing happens on RPR Club.  Are there so many people during the afternoon reception that you have to wait, or there's nothing left?


----------



## lstokes

We were there at RPR CLub 3-6 thru3-11,2004.

There was no lines at all.  My party of 5 total were able to eat at breakfast, afternoon and evening with no crowds.  Plenty of tables, 2 TV's for DVD watching for the kids. 
Great selections of food.  
We were really spoiled by the good treatment of this level.  That along with the Front of the LIne pass at the parks makes for a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Familyof14

lstokes - I recently was quoted a price of $219 plus tax to stay at this resort.  We also have 5 in our family.  Were you charged an extra per person charge to stay at the Royal?  I have been told by members on this board that my quote from the Royal is only for two people and that we would be charged extra for each occupant over the two.


----------



## earthless

> _Originally posted by AllieKat _
> *Hi Earthless!
> 
> You can get an Entertainment book & card at www.entertainment.com.  Call 1-800-BeAStar and ask if they have Entertainment rates available for your dates & hotel.  If they do, go ahead and book your room then purchase your book & card.   *



Thank you, I just bought one.

I hope I didn't have to buy one for the Orlando area, to get discounts for the Orlando stuff.  

When can I apply my membership to this for a discount on a room at the RPR?

I am also now a Loews First member.


----------



## lstokes

familyof14:
We were a party of 2 adults and 3 children-
I do know there is a charge of $25 IF you require a fold away bed for the 5th person.
My 4 yr old DD slept with my DH and I, so we did not require this.  Several disboard users have brought an inflatable mattress for the 5th person to use.
In my experience, the charge is for the room, unless you need the extra fold away as mentioned above.


----------



## AllieKat

> _Originally posted by earthless _
> *Thank you, I just bought one.
> 
> I hope I didn't have to buy one for the Orlando area, to get discounts for the Orlando stuff.
> 
> When can I apply my membership to this for a discount on a room at the RPR?
> 
> I am also now a Loews First member. *



Your card will be good for hotel discounts at any hotel that has Entertainment rates available.  I have an Atlanta book/card but am using it for my RPR reservations.  

Call 1-800-BeAStar and ask if they have Entertainment rates available at RPR for the dates you're planning on going.  If they do, go ahead and book, even though you don't have your book/card yet.  While you have them on the phone, go ahead and give them your Loews First Membership number.  Remember to bring your Entertainment card with you when you check into the hotel as they may ask to see it for verification. 

Hope this helps!  Happy trip planning!


----------



## earthless

Thank you, Allie!!  It does help tremendously.

Is that 800 number part of the RPR/Loews chain of hotels?  Their official number for reservations?


----------



## AllieKat

> _Originally posted by earthless _
> *Thank you, Allie!!  It does help tremendously.
> 
> Is that 800 number part of the RPR/Loews chain of hotels?  Their official number for reservations? *



You're welcome!  

That 800 # is for Universal Orlando Resort, you can make reservations at any of the 3 hotels by calling that number.  You can also call Loews direct at 1-800-23LOEWS.  You can check for Entertainment rates at both numbers.  The staff at Universal is well aware of the Loews First program so they'll know what you're talking about when you give them your Loew's membership #.


----------



## earthless

Ok, I just booked the two nights we need at the RPR at a decent rate.  We got the Loews First and Entertainment discount.

Thanks everyone for all of your help!!


----------



## Familyof14

Do you mind sharing your price?  I called also and was given a AAA rate, but no Entertainment rate when asked.


----------



## earthless

> _Originally posted by Familyof14 _
> *Do you mind sharing your price?  I called also and was given a AAA rate, but no Entertainment rate when asked. *



Sure, I will just be embarrassed if the rate I was given happens to not be a discount at all!  

For a king room, two adults - waterview - $199.00 + tax, per night, for two nights.


----------



## johnvree

Can someone tell me whether the RPR has a fitness center?  If so, has anyone used it?  What's it like?


----------



## highlander447

Yes they do all the hotels have a fitness room available $10 per day or free to Lowes members my DD and DW used it a few weeks ago and loved it to energetic for me


----------



## mhely

Hi All,

What are the benfits of belonging to the Loews First program beside earning points in the program?  Are there additional discounts?  Beyond the ENT or AP rates?

I just made reservations for December getting Annaul Pass rates at the RPR.  I'm planning on calling back and checking ENT rates.

Thanks!


----------



## Lqqieee

We stayed at RPR in June 2003.  We had such a great time!  Tchoup choup was amazing, left me speechless!  The restaurant downstairs had this yummy asiago bbq chicken pizza to die for!  The hotel was just beautiful, the pool was gorgeous.  We'll definitely go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## d4est

We will be visiting UFA in Feb 2005, and am thinking about RPR.  Can anyone tell me about the rooms?  Specifically, bedding and is there a sofa (pullout)?  Also, I am a Loewsfirst member....what would you recommend for the welcome gift?  I am waiting for 2005 entertainment prices to come out, was told try the end of May.  I hope to get a decent rate on a standard room and then go for Club level as free upgrade.

Any info appreciated!


----------



## ValDisney

I was planning on going to universal dec 22-26. but the RPR will only give ent rated of 119 for the 22 or b4. I have 2 questions. should I go earlier (even if it means taking the kids out of school, one will be in 3rd the other K), so we can enjoy Univeral (our 1st time)?
or should I go and hope to do everything for 2 days and then move to a diff hotel and relax b4 our cruise (the 26th)/
AS it gets closer or maybe when I'm there, do you think they will lower the prices if there is room?
Sorry, this post is so long, but I am so confused. I can't afford the rack rate for the 3 days since we r going on the disney cruise also. Thanks for your help.
             Valerie


----------



## crazyme5kids

If it were me, I would take the kids out a couple of days early. Universal is so much fun you'll want to spend more than 2 days there!


----------



## KittyCat

I vote for taking the kids out early too. It sounds like a great vacation and our children grow-up so fast.  Make memories now!!


----------



## earthless

I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerlynne

I agree with taking the kids out early. Your kids are still young enough that they shouldn't miss a whole lot. We took our 10 year out, week before Christmas to go to Universal. It was so worth it! The lines were not heavy yet, but we enjoyed all the holiday fun. Also, what you can do is tell the child's teacher ahead of time, and they can send some work for them to work on.    But remember this is a vacation, so don't work them to death.  It just helps so they wouldn't get too behind. The teacher should have to give the your child allotted time after vacation to finish his/her work. My sons teacher let him stay after school for an extra 30 minutes, so she could teach him some stuff, so he would know how to do his homework, while we were gone. 
Have fun, and like the above post said, they are only small for a short time, so make some fun memories!!


----------



## Eclpz314

We used to go to WDW the Sat before Thanks. through the following Sunday when the kids were young.  Only one time when my daughter was in 2nd grade did the teacher assign any work.....and that was to keep a journal of the weather and our daily activities.   Usually, the week before any holiday has the kids so wound up that it seems not a lot of teaching gets accomplished anyway.  Plus, going before and actual holiday, you get to enjoy the semi-quiet parks for a few days and then enjoy the holiday festivities (crowds)     Go ahead and take them out while they're younger.  It was actually me who was  the one most disappointed the year my kids said "no, we can't miss school"  Enjoy!


----------



## ValDisney

I decided to take them out. You are all right. They are only young once. Its funny. Universal was sopossed to be a side trip before the cruise and now bc I am going sun-sat, its going to be longer then the cruise itself. 
I will atay at the RPR until thur (use the FOTL that day) and then move to maybe the holiday inn for 2 days. Maybe we'll even do sea world. Is the holiday inn a decent hotel?
Thanks again everyone.
           Valerie


----------



## KittyCat

Valerie, I am SO GLAD you decieded to take the children out of school early. You all will have such a good time. We stayed at the Holiday Inn (the one across from Universal) about 7 years ago, it was fine. Also just to let you know...you can use your Front Of The Line passes from Royal Pacific all day(even after you check out) on the last day .


----------



## ValDisney

That makes it so convenient to go to the holiday inn. Maybe I can check in early and go back to the parks and use FOTL. If not, the hotel said they secure them. I'm sure the holiday inn will be fine.. I don't need much at that point, as long as the pool is heated. Thanks again
      Valerie


----------



## d4est

I already asked, but it got burried so I am asking again.

we are going to USO in Feb, 2005 and I am thinking about RPR.  What can you tell me about the rooms/beds?  Are they comfy?  If I get a king room, is there a pull-out sofa?  And the pool?  Will a 7 year old like it or be happier at the HRH?

Also, I signed up for loewsfirst.  What would anyone recommend for the welcome gift?  I picked the cookies & milk with my son in mind, but also think my husband would appreciate the beer.  Do you get to choose which brand of beer?

For now, it is too early to get ressies.  I was told ent rates for 2005 wouldn't be out until the end of May or later.  I have AAA and the fan card (Ihope), and may look into hotelkingdom for the cheapest rates possible.  Hoping to book standard room and get upgraded to club (wishful thinking???)  Anyone ever been successfully upgraded from standard to club?

Thanks so much, Laurie


----------



## GeminiMom

d4est,
You might want to check out this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=545370
concerning beds/room @ RP.  I think it'll answer some of your questions.  There's even a link posted on the thread to show you pics of the resort.

About the Loews 1st gift, I would probably have chosen the milk/cookies for my kids also.....besides, there are *better* ways to surprise the hubby 

From all the comments I've read on the boards here, the RP pool sounds like it'll be great fun for my 10 yr. old twins.  It has the play area (the ship) and most have said that it wasn't very crowded when they were there.  The HRH seems to get more of a crowd (probably because of the music & slide).  I personally will feel more at ease with them swimming @ RP pool knowing I won't have to keep such a viligant eye on them (trying to follow them through the throngs of people).  I think you can't go wrong with either pool & staying onsite allows you the great option of pool hopping!  Hope you have a great stay!


----------



## d4est

Thank you very much for the info--very helpful!!


----------



## earthless

> _Originally posted by ValDisney _
> *I decided to take them out. You are all right. They are only young once. Its funny. Universal was sopossed to be a side trip before the cruise and now bc I am going sun-sat, its going to be longer then the cruise itself.
> I will atay at the RPR until thur (use the FOTL that day) and then move to maybe the holiday inn for 2 days. Maybe we'll even do sea world. Is the holiday inn a decent hotel?
> Thanks again everyone.
> Valerie *



Your kids will love you!!!


----------



## GOOFY ROCKS

Please, will someone review or comment about the Luau!?  I am considering it for our trip in May, but it seems expensive.  Is it worth it?  How is the food and entertainment?  Will my 10 & 14 yr. old kids enjoy?  Thanks!!


----------



## ajksmom

GOOFY ROCKS,

I am sorry that I have no info. on the actual luau, however I read that you might be interested in going and that it was expensive. If you look for the 1/2 price gift certificate thread you will see that on this friday the luau will be the featured "resteraunt" this week. I read that they will be selling $100 GC for $50 for the luau. Perhaps if you find info that makes it a go for your family this deal will make it more affordable.


----------



## GOOFY ROCKS

Thanks for answering!  I definately will get the 1/2 off GC's if I can only find out something about the LUAU.  There is another thread regarding the luau but noone seems to have any info.  Seems really strange that NOONE out there on these DIS boards has ever been.  Wierd!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have a few questions? I booked 2 rooms for 2 nights in August at RPH, one club (paying $319/255), one regular (paying $219/175).  I tried all discounts, Fan Club, AAA, Entertainment book, etc. I managed to get AAA for the Sat night, but I am paying the seasonal rate for Friday (rack).  I am a gold card Loews member, so the regular room gets upgraded to pool view free.  This is for August, and I booked a little late, so I will live with it, I know the rates are high.  

Questions:  The 2 people in the regular room, can we have them up to the club level as our guests?  Also, what exactly do they put out for breakfast at club level?

I will live with the cost, as I know the value of FOTL access on a weeeknd in August.  (Did HRH last summer, and saw lines 2 hours long at times)


----------



## Eclpz314

I am in the same boat as you, only in July.  We invited my mother to come down for 2 nights out of our 10.  We will be on  club and she will be reg. (I think)  You mentioned using AAA?  Were you able to get that rate for both rooms?  We've already got the AAA discount for our room and I didn't know if I could use that for the other room also.  I haven't made her ressie yet as it was not decided until yesterday.                                                                   As for breakfast offerings, there's there's dry cereal in those little bowl/boxes, bagels w/several kinds of crm ch., fresh sliced fruits, juices, coffee & tea (all day), hot cinnamon buns (really delicious!) and I wish my boys were here so they could remind me of all the other good stuff!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I got AAA for both rooms, club and regular for Sat only.  Friday was unavailable.

I have been reading that the HRP rooms are smaller than HRH (where we were last year).  That is ok, but we need to place Aerobeds on the floor, that might be tough.  (We only have 3 or 4 per room, but teens won't sleep together).  Maybe we only need to do that in one of the rooms, if my daughter shares with me.

The club area looks nicer in HRP than it was in HRH.  Bigger I mean.

The breakfast you mentioned is perfect, all we really need.  Glad we booked club.


----------



## Eclpz314

Your  twin airbed will work just fine over by the window.  We were/will be doing the same thing with our 15/18 yr old sons.  A queen bed is just not big enough for both of them! lol    Our 15 yr old continued using the airbed even after we returned home.  He found it really comfy.    We had plenty of room at RPR.....as long as they kept their stuff picked up!        Also, you might want to take advantage of the late afternoon offerings in the club lounge. Veggies, dips, fruit, and always some type of hot casserole stuff. It helped tide us over and kept us from having to buy big meals a lot.   It was also a very convenient way to spend time during those afternoon thunderstorms.  They also offer desserts from about 8-10pm.......never got back in time to see that selection.


----------



## TraceyL

Hi 
I'm considering breaking up our December vacation with a night at RPR.  We have APs and I've joined Loews First.  What are my chances of a free upgrade to Club or should I just book Club anyway ?  Is it worth the extra $60+ (there're 4 of us)

Thanks


----------



## Eclpz314

I don't think you would get a free upgrade to club.  You could go from standard to waterview.  We paid $35 extra per night to get club level last year.  This year I used AAA to get a halfway decent rate--$255 per night instead of $319 rack for club.  I really don't think it would be worth getting a club level room for just one night.


----------



## ruthshobby

We stayed at the RPR from 4/27-5/2.  We checked in at 11 am and were upgraded to a pool view room.  I asked about club and it was avaialable, but the upgrade cost was $100.  We we staying on an annual pass rate of $119 a night, had our rate been higher, the upgrade cost would have been lower (according to check-in clerk).

Overall, the hotel was lovely.  I would definately stay again at that rate.  We were given a very nice bottle or red wine and mixed nuts as a welcome ammenity.  The staff were all exceptionally polite.  
I did have a very difficult time getting the  minibar emptied.  I requested this shortly after checkin and was told it would cost $50.  I said I would just empty it myself, but was told that the hotel staff would throw out whatever I put in the mini-bar and replace the items I removed.  When I inquired again, I was quoted $25 to have it emptied.   Not happy, but not feeling like I had good options (we have a baby and needed refrigerator space), I agreed.  When I returned several hours later, the minibar had not been emptied.  I called and was told that the earlier quotes were mistaken and that emptying the minibar would cost $75.  At that point I did get a bit huffy and ask to speak to a manager.  Eventually, the minibar manager agreed to let me empty the minibar myself and not have the daily service check.  I emptied the bar into the top shelf of the closet and replaced all the morning we checked out.  Strangely enough, when I opened the minibar for the first time, there was a plastic box of rotted and molded rasberrries inside.


----------



## Motherfletcher

My son emptied the minibar at PBH and it cost a lot more than that!  He will be mowing my lawn for several decades.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just a quick post, we are going to RPR in August for a Fri/Sat night stay.  When I booked (late, just last week) the only disocunt I could get was AAA for the Sat night only.  They charged me the regualr "seasonal" rate for Friday.  (I asked for Entertainment book, Fan Club, Annual passholder, AAA).  Yesterday I called about something else, and after that was done, I asked to see if rates had dropped any.......and they screwed up the reservation, only had one night on it, or something.  Well, as it turns out, AAA is now available for BOTH nights, so I saved another $100.  

So all well that ends well.  AAA is not the best room discount, but it is better than nothing.  Last week they said AAA WAS eligible for the guarenteed room upgrade (Loews First gold card), and they gave it to me.  Now they say it is not....... (I knew Ent book and Fan Club was ineligible).  I will call Loews First to check on that soon.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

AAA is ok for upgrade.


----------



## Eclpz314

FeeFee, I was also told the AAA discount was the only one that was eligible and would count for Loew's "qualified" stay.  They said I couldn't use AAA for the 2nd room (although someone else on these boards was able to do so) The person I talked to was nice and asked if there were any other discounts I'd like to try. I did have to use AP discount just yesterday to book a 2nd room for 2 nights for my mom to join us in July.  The AP rate originally quoted me back in Feb. was $222 for club, but I opted for the AAA $254 rate even though it was higher in order to keep it counting towards platinum.  When I booked my mom's room yesterday, the AP rate for club was quoted as $288...ouch! That is a little over $30 extra each night from what I booked our room!!!  But, since we already had  convinced mom to come down.......well, I bit the bullet and reserved it for her.   It really seems like the answers people get depend on who answers the phone....really gets confusing!


----------



## Familyof14

Just how big are the closets in a standard RPR room?  Is the closet in the entry hall or inside the bedroom area?  Enough room to hold 10 suitcases?   
What about sinks.  Are there two sinks in a room?
Can a rollaway be put in the entrance hall?  Looks from pics that the hall is wide enough without disruption to the bathroom and entrance door.  If not, just where is the rollaway placed?


----------



## Eclpz314

We had a softside luggage set that store inside each other plus the kids each had their own sports bags for cd players, etc.  I was able to put all of our clothes in the dresser and hang what was left in the entryway closet.  Not sure where they put a rollaway.  We used a twin airbed and put it over between the window and bed.  There's only one sink in the bathroom area. It's actually outside of the actual bathroom which makes it easier for a couple of people to be getting ready at the same time.  There's a carved dividing wall between the sink area and the rest of the room.


----------



## Motherfletcher

The secret to getting ready at the same time is to go to the fitness center and shower/shave in the locker room.


----------



## Familyof14

Oh boy!  i just made my reservations thinking that there was a sink in the outer area of the bath and one inside  the bathroom.  One sink for 5 people!  

My DH is going to kill me!

We will not be unpacking for the two nights.  We are on our way to a cruise and will more than likely have two bags a piece of all sorts of sizes and shapes.  Just wanted to know if we will be able to fit them all in the closet to get them out of the way.


----------



## Motherfletcher

This is how you do it:
Join Loews 1st so you can get in the fitness center free and send all of the guys down there to get ready.  They have enough showers and sinks to accomodate.


----------



## Familyof14

We are members, but I can't see my husband and son going down to the fitness center to shower when we paid $215 a night for a room.


----------



## ruthshobby

The sink in our room was inside the bathroom, not outside.  The bathroom was of good size -large enough for me to comfortably put the armchair in there to read the paper (so as not to wake everyone else) in the early morning.<br>
There is no way 10 suitcases would have fit in our closet!  Our bags were pretty small and it was still a challenge to find places for them.


----------



## Familyof14

Your chair in the bathroom story reminds me of a story.  When we stayed at the Polynesian Resort, I had walking pneumonia.  So that I didn't disturb the others from my coughing, I slept in the bathtub a couple of nights.    That was when I was a bit smaller (and I was even pregnant with my third child then).

The luggage thing has me worried now.  Could it possibly fit under the bed?  Because of your set up, I wonder if you had an unusual room?


----------



## ajksmom

Family of 14, 

Am I correct that you are visiting UO/IOA before your cruise? If that is so perhaps you can pack suitcases accordingly- pack one that is strictly for your "cruisewear" and have the other one with clothes for universal, toiletries,etc. That way 5 could be shoved,stacked, or hidden and won't need to come out at all at RPR. You sound as though you are stressing because of the change in resorts and I don't want to see it ruin your vacation.


----------



## Familyof14

ajksmom - Since we will be flying in late the night before we go to IOA,  I do plan on having everyone put their 2 outfits (one for IOA and one for cruise) along with toiletries on the top of their other things in the suitcases.    That's a great idea!  I was just worried about having suitcases piled everywhere that we would end up tripping over. 

As for the room - A Garden View room in Portofino finally opened up and I got a AAA rate of $255 for *4* adults and one adult sized child..

I am keeping my other reservation at Royal Pacific ($215) and I will keep checking back with rates to see if I can get a better rate at Portofino.  

So far, that's the best rate I have seen for a Garden View at Portofino since I missed getting the FAN Club rate of $242. 

Knowing the above rates and that we will have 5 adult sized people sharing the room, which resort would you pick?

BTW - My RPH AAA rate went up today to $269.00.  I do wish that Loew's would just keep rate at their very lowest and quit playing games.


----------



## ruthshobby

I don't know if our room was different than the usual-- It did have a fabulous view of the pool.  Re you suitcases-- I am sure the bellhop can store your excess luggage until you checkout.


----------



## threeboysmom

ruthshobby - are you sure you're talking about the Royal Pacific and not the Portofino?  The sinks are all on the outside of the bathrooms (unless maybe you stayed in a suite?).  Also, I thought the bathroom was very tiny - how did you fit an armchair in there?


----------



## Familyof14

Makes no difference now, as I cancelled our reservation for Royal today.  Two sinks are better than one. 

ruthshobby - Good idea about having luggage stored!


----------



## ruthshobby

Um, yes-- I am sure that the hotel was the RPR.  We stayed in room 3412 (fourth floor, tower three overlooking pool) for 5 days. I had read here that the bathrooms were tiny and that the sinks were outside the main bath, but clearly not all the rooms are set up that way.  

Next time, we probably will move to the Portafino Bay because the rooms there are so much larger and we were very cramped (as a family of 5) at the RPR.


----------



## Familyof14

I made the right decision then. Thanks again for everyones' help!


----------



## RN007pk

The Annual Pass will run you $169.00 and you only have to buy one to get the discounts on room, meals, etc.  If you keep checking www.loews-first.com you will more than likely get a rate of $119.00/nite for RPR.  That will more than pay for the one AP.  Also, I just booked 3 nights at the Portofino at a rate of $188.00 with the APH discount.  Just go to the website, make sure you join, if you're not a member, because it is free and you could get an upgrade.  Anyway, when you check rates use the code APH and you'll be surprised at the rates you will get.  Good luck and I hope it all works out!


----------



## earthless

I can't wait!!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

The code of APH is for annual passholders only correct?


----------



## Motherfletcher

yes


----------



## earthless

Can I buy our Universal Studio passes when we arrive at the RPH?


----------



## RyGuy

Yes, I belive they sell most passes at the conceirge desk in the lobby.


----------



## earthless

> _Originally posted by RyGuy _
> *Yes, I belive they sell most passes at the conceirge desk in the lobby. *



Great to hear, thank you!


----------



## sn00zn

I have booked a standard room at the RPR for the week of Thanksgiving for $129 using the AP rate. It turned out to be cheaper to get an AP and discount hotel then to do the "Stay and Play" rate that I had originally intended. I also got the 2 years for the price of one deal (which ended May 31), so this should save us even more on the next vacation.

I am a little confused about parking though. My RPR ressie says that parking is $6 a night, but I'm pretty sure one of the AP benefits is free parking. Does anyone know what the deal is?

snoozn


----------



## KittyCat

snOOzn,
       First of all Congratulations!!!! That is a great rate for
       that time of year!! You will love the Royal Pacific.
       Parking at any of the resorts is $6.00 per day.
       You may come and go with your car as many
       times as you like and it's still $6.00
       The free parking for APH is for the theme park
       parking lots.
       Hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## sn00zn

KittyCat,
I'm glad it's a great rate, as I sure did a lot of "homework" to find great rates on hotel, tickets and airfare. I ended up spending $1400 less than the first total price I got if I just bought what came up first.

Thanks for explaining the parking to me. We are really only planning on using the car to drive to and from the airport and to visit SeaWorld one day. I wonder if we can leave the car in the theme park lot instead of the hotel lot to save the $6. I always have to try to save more after all!

If you or anyone else knows if this is possible, please let me know. Thanks!
snoozn


----------



## earthless

We just came back (last night) from a few days at the RPR.  We LOVED IT!

We had a room with a water view.  Tower 1, third floor.  It was so nice, cozy and the service was incredible.

We will most definitely return for a few more days.  We had done 5 days prior at Disney's CSR and had a great time at both.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

That's it.  I know the rooms are kinda small, but they are so cozy!


----------



## 2tinksmom

Okeydokey, I read the entire thread and still have a question.  Please forgive me if it was already answered!  We are going to Universal for the first time May, 2005.  From what I've read, it's not a bad walk to the parks and is faster than the water taxis.  Which tower is the closest to the walkway?  I would rather not have to walk forever in the hotel just to get to the walkway!!  Thanks in advance!
Michele


----------



## Motherfletcher

The walkway to IOA is within 10' of Tower 1.  Tower 1 also has a stairway exit directly onto the walkway.  That said, most people take the elevators which are located at the foot of the "Y" of all towers.  If you are going the elevator route to the walkway through the pool area then Tower 3 is the closest.  
To get to US with the least amount of walking would be Tower 3 to the bus.  The bus takes you to a gate near the ticket sales booths.  The bus driver says that it is closer to IOA too, but I think the boat dock is closer.  The bus is faster because my son took the boat and us the bus and told both that we were racing.
You can walk forever at PBH but RPR isn't bad.


----------



## 2tinksmom

Thank you, thank you, Motherfletcher!!  That makes choosing a tower a lot easier!
Michele


----------



## Leafy

Hello,

I have a question about club level.  What hours are the breakfast and evening snacks available?

We usually close down the parks.  So, if we don't get back to our room until 9:00pm, will the food be gone?  

Then, of course, we're up a little late, perhaps around 9 - 10am for breakfast.

Thank you!


----------



## Ishy

and is it only in certain entertainment books?


----------



## GeminiMom

> _Originally posted by Ishy _
> *and is it only in certain entertainment books? *



Ishy,
You can get the entertainment rates quoted to you by calling 1-800-BEASTAR or 1-800-23LOEWS.  There are limited rooms offered under the ENT rate so it's possible they may not have any for that rate for your dates. If that's the case, don't give up!  Keep calling as rooms can become available again when cancellations are made.  You can purchase any Entertainment book & use the card that comes with it.  We always purchase the one for our area & use other coupons, it more than pays for itself.  Hope this helps!


----------



## penny28380

How do you purchase the entertainment book and how much does it cost?  Is that all you need to do to get the entertainment discount?  Thanks!


----------



## sherries

Entertainment book can be purchased online at Entertainment.com.


----------



## ihave4kids

I already have a reservation for July 21-23 at the FAN club rate,but now the APH is cheaper,but only available on Friday night.Do I need to chane my reservation and make 2 different ones to apply that rate for the one night or will they let me do that?????


----------



## dmillerdmd

Just got back from 8 days @ RPR, it was awesome. We stayed on club level and I assure you it was worth it ( $ as well as emotionally) DH could get up as early as he pleased & let us sleep. We all wandered as we woke up, lots of rest and no pressure! Good breakfast, load up for the park, and off we go. What a wonderful trip. Don't tell anyone, but I think I may have enjoyed it more than DISNEY. Oh no, don't be silly , it was almost as good???


----------



## Motherfletcher

dmillerdmd-
Welcome to the boards!  Glad you had a good time at RPR.  The "might be better than Disney" secret is safe with us.


----------



## Pongo69




----------



## unfreshdiva1

Just booked APH rate of $139 for 8/9-8/10! Excited as it will be first time staying on-site at Universal. What time can you check in and receive FOTL pass? I was hoping you can check in at 8 a.m. (realize room would not be ready, but hoping you can get key). Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by unfreshdiva1 _
> *Just booked APH rate of $139 for 8/9-8/10! Excited as it will be first time staying on-site at Universal. What time can you check in and receive FOTL pass? I was hoping you can check in at 8 a.m. (realize room would not be ready, but hoping you can get key). Anyone know if this is possible? *


  YES. You can check in early and get your room key for FOTL even if your room is not ready.


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by unfreshdiva1 _
> *Just booked APH rate of $139 for 8/9-8/10! Excited as it will be first time staying on-site at Universal. What time can you check in and receive FOTL pass? I was hoping you can check in at 8 a.m. (realize room would not be ready, but hoping you can get key). Anyone know if this is possible? *


  YES. You can check in early and get your room key for FOTL even if your room is not ready.


----------



## Pongo69

Hello Again
 I just split my stay between Disney and RPR. This will be our first time staying on Universal property, and from what I read it seems to be worth it. 

I was offered the annual pass rate of 139.00 for those nights and was wondering what the perks are for having an annual pass and staying onsite. I know the discount with the hotel is better with the annual pass but are the dining and merchandise discounts somewhat the same percentage wise as AAA.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## QuaidMom

One June 3 we checked in at 9:00 and went straight to our room. My husband was simply amazed. We had the option to let the bellman deliver our bags to our room or follow him up.


----------



## mickman1962

NO more FOTL (heavily modified) check here

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=601420&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by mickman1962 _
> *NO more FOTL (heavily modified) check here
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=601420&perpage=15&pagenumber=1 *


  The perk is still there. It's only five rides in each park that are restricted to one FOTL with your room key before 3:00 and then unlimited FOTL after 3:00.


----------



## decaff38

I just booked my reservations on line for jan. (MLK weekend).  I put in 4 adults and got a rate of 269.00, 3 adults at 249.00, 2 adults at 229.00 and 1 adult at 199.00. Why would it matter how many are in the room if there are 2 queen beds?  This was a Fan club rate at Royal Pacific.  I wanted to book to be sure I got  a room but will watch for the discounts as they come out but was a bit confused about this.  Any one have any explanations??  Thanks!!!!


----------



## dmillerdmd

Call & ask- they could not have been nicer every time I called (to ask dumb questions!)


----------



## Eclpz314

You can have 2 adults per room and then they charge $25 extra for each additional adult.   That still doesn't work out with the prices you were quoted, but might be part of the explanation.


----------



## lkc0538

My family of 4 just got back from a 2 night stay at RPR.  WE LOVED IT!  It was our first time in the Orlando area, and chose Universal specifically b/c of the FOTL.  It couldn't have worked out smoother or nicer.  We have 2 small kids and it was great to just walk on to rides.  We found everyone very helpful and nice.  We stayed club level and thought the food was great.  One word of warning-we checked in at 3 pm- it's obvious most people check in before this.  We had a reservation for 2 queens, but by the time we got there, they were all gone.  We ended up with a king and pull out sofa-it was OK since the kids are small-but the pull out sofa was not comfortable, and I can't imagine it with larger children.  So, if you definitely want club level, and insist on 2 queens, get there early!  The person at the front desk plainly told us they overbook the queens.  Other than that, the rest of the time there made up for the inconvenience.  When we got there Friday night, they even had a dive-in movie for the kids.  

We are going back to Orlando in Oct. and really wish we were staying here again!!


----------



## MHWhite

We are expecting to stay at the RP in early August using a FL resident special of $159 a night.  But we will be leaving after work so we won't arrive until around 7-8 PM.  I called to request late check-in but I don't want to arrive and find out they have given away our room/beds!!

We are 2 adults and 2 teenage boys, so we do need that extra queen bed.

Has anyone else had problems with late check-in?

Thanks!

I learn so very much from all these posts - you are all terrific


----------



## disneyisfun

> lkc0538 My family of 4 just got back from a 2 night stay at RPR. WE LOVED IT! It was our first time in the Orlando area, and chose Universal specifically b/c of the FOTL. It couldn't have worked out smoother or nicer. We have 2 small kids and it was great to just walk on to rides. We found everyone very helpful and nice. We stayed club level and thought the food was great. One word of warning-we checked in at 3 pm- it's obvious most people check in before this. We had a reservation for 2 queens, but by the time we got there, they were all gone. We ended up with a king and pull out sofa-it was OK since the kids are small-but the pull out sofa was not comfortable, and I can't imagine it with larger children. So, if you definitely want club level, and insist on 2 queens, get there early! The person at the front desk plainly told us they overbook the queens. Other than that, the rest of the time there made up for the inconvenience. When we got there Friday night, they even had a dive-in movie for the kids.



We might have this same problem next week at the PB...we have two small children as well...does the pullout bed sleep one or two?


----------



## lkc0538

The pullout sofa slept our 2 boys- age 5 and 7 very comfortably, however, the mattress was thin, and I wouldn't have wanted to sleep there for the price we paid for the room.  It's about the size of a double bed??  Much smaller than a queen.

I did call to confirm our room about 2-3 weeks before we went, but maybe if I had called the day before or even that day, we would have had better luck. 

They were very apologetic, and did just flat out say "we overbook our queen club rooms".  I'm thinking if you aren't staying club level you'll have much better luck since there are just fewer club rooms.  

Oh, also another tip.  I asked if we could check out later than the 11 am checkout.  They offered us a 12:30 check out for no additional charge-you just call the front desk on the morning you are leaving and they'll let you know what they can do.  It's not a terrific difference in time, but it helped us out.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

We really enjoy the Islands Dining downstairs.  Do not hesitate to sit in the kids room.  The children can move around and lay on the large futton island couch and watch cartoons without anyone rolling their eyes.  I have not heard anyone mention this.  The room is off of the main dining area.


----------



## Tluvs2talk

I am so bummed! I called to make a reservation with my entertainment card for Labor day weekend and was told it was $189.00. I also checked on the 2nd week in October and was quoted $209. WHY SO HIGH??? I stayed a few times last year for $99.00. HELP!!!!!! 



                                                Teri


----------



## Tluvs2talk

I am so bummed! I called to make a reservation with my entertainment card for Labor day weekend and was told it was $189.00. I also checked on the 2nd week in October and was quoted $209. WHY SO HIGH??? I stayed a few times last year for $99.00. HELP!!!!!! 



                                                Teri


----------



## Tluvs2talk

I am so bummed! I called to make a reservation with my entertainment card for Labor day weekend and was told it was $189.00. I also checked on the 2nd week in October and was quoted $209. WHY SO HIGH??? I stayed a few times last year for $99.00. HELP!!!!!! 



                                                Teri


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Rates are sometimes lowered as the date gets closer, but I doubt we will see any $99 again.


----------



## ncordova

To anyone that has stayed at the Royal Pacific, we always stay at the Portofino Bay, and I was wondering if the Royal Pacific has rooms that have Balconies?


----------



## ncordova

I keep reading about the Entertainment Rate and other discount rates, my question is, can I get these rates if I book a package or is it only available for room only?  Also, how do you get the codes for these rates or do you just ask for the Entertainment, etc. rate when booking?

HELP!!


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by ncordova _
> *
> 
> To anyone that has stayed at the Royal Pacific, we always stay at the Portofino Bay, and I was wondering if the Royal Pacific has rooms that have Balconies? *


    Sadly, no balconies at the RPR. I thing the Portofino is the only Universal hotel with some balconies.


----------



## d4est

> _Originally posted by ncordova _
> *I keep reading about the Entertainment Rate and other discount rates, my question is, can I get these rates if I book a package or is it only available for room only?  Also, how do you get the codes for these rates or do you just ask for the Entertainment, etc. rate when booking?
> 
> HELP!! *



I don't think the discounts apply to packages.  To get the discounts you can call and what discounts (that you qualify for) are available for your dates.  To get the entertainment rate you have to  have an entertainment card that comes with the entertainment book, available at entertainment.com, or buy from charities that sell them (often local schools).  Other discounts are APH (annual passholder), Florida resident, AAA, and FAN (something available thru your job, if they participate).  

You can also check online by entering the codes: ENT, APH, FAN etc...HTH


----------



## gschmerl

WE used the FAN Club rate on a package we booked for last July. We booked through the BeAStar number (Universal Vacations). The package in lncluded, airfare, hotel, park tickets, and transportation to and from the airport. The FAN Club discount applied to only the hotel portion.


----------



## ncordova

> _Originally posted by gschmerl _
> *WE used the FAN Club rate on a package we booked for last July. We booked through the BeAStar number (Universal Vacations). The package in lncluded, airfare, hotel, park tickets, and transportation to and from the airport. The FAN Club discount applied to only the hotel portion. *




Thanks for the info. gschmerl, any discount will be helpful!!!!!


----------



## deelam

I just booked the AAA rate for my stay 4/30-5/4/05. The first night was at $210, the other nights had a rate drop to $189.  This is for a standard room. I have an AP and am hoping that those rates are better. I have some questions about the RP. What night is the dive in movie. We are arriving on a Saturday and departing on a Wednesday. I really hope we can catch the dive in movie. Also, does anyone know what times the parks stay open until this time of year. I'm arriving about 6PM on Saturday, and am wondering if I'll be able to go to the parks at all the first day.

Deneen


----------



## mom23guys2

My friend is Loews Plat. We understand you can upgrade to a Suite when you make a reservation if it's available. What are these suites like? Do they Have access to the Club level? Can three adults sleep comfortably, 2 in the bedroom, 1 in the other room? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

A King Suite is the one you get at the RP.  It is almost twice as big as a reg. room.  It is still a little cozy.  A sofa bed is in the first room along with the BR. This room also has a desk with chair and another table.  It has a big TV and stereo system with a window.  The next room has a king bed with table chairs and lounge.  We were very happy in it with our 2 kids.  We have also stayed in the VP suite with a connecting  queen room.  It is almost as long as the hallway!  What a view of the pool and park we had.

The king suites are located just off the elevators in each tower.


----------



## themepark

I just booked a standard room at RPR and have been upgraded to a King Suite due to my Loews Platinum status.  Thanks for the info on the location and layout!  My question is..are there king suites with pool views?  We have always stayed in a standard room and when making the reservation I have requested Tower 1 room with a view of IOA.  This has worked well for us.  So I am wondering what room (specific number or Tower) I would want to try to request.  Any suggestions?

I am excited about the King Suite.  It sounds great!  This trip will be a Christmas surprise for the kids!!


----------



## CrazyaboutMickey

Have been trying to get entertainment rate for stay already booked 3/16 - 3/19/05 at RPR.  We continue to be told to check back later.  Does anyone know of rate release for that time yet?  We stayed at HRH 10/02 and got great rate 1st time using entertainment rate.  Loved HR but decided South Pacific theme might be fun this time.  Hope rooms are nice.


----------



## gschmerl

Entertainment rates for 2005 probably won't be out until at least November. Just keep trying. We loved the Royal Pacific.


----------



## CrazyaboutMickey

Thanks for the reply.  I booked w/AAA but that doesn't save much.  We went from $234. to 210.00 for standard.  Still hoping for discount like we got at HR in 02 via Entertainment.  That time we got pool view for like 169.00. After the discount code rush today for our AKL ressie at WDW, I was ready to move on to phase II of our week in Orlando!


----------



## Callie Harper

Can ANYONE TELL ME WHEN A ENTERTAINMENT BOOK DISCOUNT WILL :
    COME OUT FOR THE ROYAL PACIFIC IN JUNE


----------



## drumflower

nobody knows Callie!  We are still waiting for the entertainment rates to come out for Jan and Feb.! lol


----------



## KimKamMom

Wow, we just returned for RP. 
NEVER AGAIN.
They just kept making mistakes.
From wrong room to lost souvenirs. Too many to mention. I am shocked.  I was keeping an open mind, but will never stay at a Universal resort again.  
Disney fan, now and always.


----------



## Eclpz314

Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience at RPR.  Did you speak with the management?  I found them to be very helpful after they knew about a problem.  We're headed back there again this July for our 3rd yearly stay.


----------



## kit

hi 
i am new to forum. we are going to rph in february. what is the entertainment rate>> thanks


----------



## tycon07

kit said:
			
		

> hi
> i am new to forum. we are going to rph in february. what is the entertainment rate>> thanks



I called UO about an ENt. Rate and they said they were having problems with negotiations.  It sounds like it is true, but you might want to call 1800BEASTAR and ask for it.  If they say they have it let me know.  Thanks, Tyler


----------



## tycon07

When I called UO they said that they were having problems with the negotiations with Entertainment INc.   I think it is probably true, but I really can't see everyone paying $300 a night (RPR) like they quoted me for July 11-14th.


----------



## suzkq

My family of 4 will be staying at RPR for first time - our stay will be 3 nights (Feb 24 thru Feb 26) and I had a few questions for the experienced and initiated out there, namely:

1.  Is there a hot tub at the pool area (nothing says vacation to me like a cold drink & a hot tub!)

2.  RPR brochure says pool is heated - how warm is it really?  Enough so that I shouldn't worry about swimming end of Feb?

3.  How long is walk to City Walk?

4.  How 'bout the walk to the parks - approx. travel times via boat, walking (are there other ways to get there?)

5.  We'll have a rental car...I read somewhere you need to PAY to park - is this true?  How much per day?

That's it for now...thanks in advance!


----------



## gschmerl

1. Yes there is a hot tub.
2. Yes, the pool is heated. Don't know about swimming in Feb. After all, you do have to get out of the pool into the cool air.
3 & 4. With no children, I made it to City Walk in about 8 minutes from Tower One. Just a few minutes more to IOA. US is a bit longer. We rarely took the water taxi. It seemed quicker to walk. We did take the water taxi back several times. They also have a bus to the parks.
5. Yes, they charge to park your car. The price went up recently, so I'm not sure what it is. It used to be about $6 a day.


----------



## gigi1313

*whew* i made it thru most of this thread... being a disney vet and a universal newbie i am doing as much "homework" as i possibly can...  we've pretty much decided we're staying at RPR as i like the location, theming and unless i mis-read the website, it is the least expensive of the three?

now... does anyone have any idea of what rates to expect the week before labor day and/or labor day weekend?  is it advisable to buy each component of the vacation individually (i.e. hotel, tickets, dining) or go w/a package?  any clues what packages were offered that time last year?

i am our company's FAN club director, so i am guessing that might help...  this is all so new to me, just when i figure out disney, dh decides he wants to give universal a whirl! LOL!

also, i would love to read more about club level... what it includes and how much more expensive it is...

i saw the "dive in movie" mentioned, but have not completely grasped exactly what it is... anyone?

let's see... anything else anyone wants to share, i am "all ears"  (LOL)
thanks in advance!


----------



## gigi1313

oh, also, is there a car rental location on-site at universal?  we typically do not rent a car at disney 'cept for the first day when we visit relatives about an hour away...  if so, which company?


----------



## gschmerl

Call Loews or 1-800-BeAStar and ask what discount rates they have available for your dates. Tell them you are eligible for FAN club discounts. If you have AAA, ask about that also. We did better last year getting the "Stay and Play" package, but most of the time you do better pricing things out separately. We did have the FAN club discount applied to our package.


----------



## *Fantasia*

> i saw the "dive in movie" mentioned, but have not completely grasped exactly what it is... anyone?


 They show a movie at the pool.  I believe it's every Friday about 8pm.  They also have this at HRH and PBH.


> is there a car rental location on-site at universal?


 Yes, RPR has a rental place right across the guest service (where you can purchase your tickets/reserve for dining).  If I remember correctly, the rental company is Avis.  We rented one before to go to WDW.


----------



## JessicaR

> now... does anyone have any idea of what rates to expect the week before labor day and/or labor day weekend? is it advisable to buy each component of the vacation individually (i.e. hotel, tickets, dining) or go w/a package? any clues what packages were offered that time last year?



Hi gigi, were also from LI  
We have gone to Universal quite a few times at the end of August, just before and even including Labor Day. Its a GREAT time to go! Almost all areas are back to school and we arent. Its quiet and hot. Universal has offered great deals as the time gets closer and I am hoping they do so again this year. We plan to be there so I am waiting and watching. Southwest has always run a sale for those dates as well out of Islip. IF they would just release dates past June I would be happy! Good Luck and happy planning...Universal is awesome!


----------



## gigi1313

all those reasons that you mentioned (low crowds, low rates, etc) are the very reasons we choose that time (you can see from my sig that we're late aug/early sept visitors)... it is great! i am also desperately waiting for more dates from swa!

so, any suggestions of when to start seriously comparing rates and booking?  last year for disney i waited for the 5+2 dreammaker... right now universals play 4 (stay 4 nights, free theme park tix) looks good... does it get better than that?   

also, where on long island are you jessica?  i'm out east of riverhead!


----------



## JessicaR

Last year we booked August in May/June they did drop AP rates for end of august. The stay and play is okay right now but I think if anything follows suit you could do better. The hotels will be available as it is slow so hoping something good happens. Continue to look at www.loewshotels.com for summer rates (wont be for a while) and www.universalorlando.com also If you have AAA or Fan Club or an AP you can keep checking those.

See we always go to Universal those dates and looking at your signature you do disney! I *think* we may do Disney as well as Universal this August. So you can let me know when/if codes or something good comes out for Disney! I will do the same with Universal

I am East as well just not as East as you! Are you in the Hamptons? I'm in Saint James.


*SORRY* went off topic for RPR!


----------



## gigi1313

sounds like a deal!  since we'll be doing both (universal and disney) my eyes will be on disney anyway, so i will be happy to alert you and will be thankful for any suggestions on how to enjoy universal w/out taking out a second mortgage!  LOL!

as far as hotels go... i'm pretty decided on RPR, although i've heard that the HRH's location is "better?"  does RPR offer any kids' clubs or activities?  besides the dive-in movie are there any "special events" at the resort?  how are the restaurants?  is there a food court?  it's sooo hard to switch gears when i know so much about wdw, this is like alien territory!  LOL!

thanks again, i'm sure i will have more questions as i get closer to actually booking it... and yes, i am our company's fan club administrator plus we have aaa... hoping that will help keep it affordable  

oh, and i'm on the north fork... in wine country


----------



## JessicaR

gigi, I just checked RPR for end of August and got $159.20 for a standard room using AAA. Thats about as good as its gonna get. The dates I checked were 8/25-8/29 The APH rate was higher. Cant hurt to book that and if anything else comes out lower you could change it. Did you join Loews First? www.loewshotels.com If not do so! Some nice perks using a qualifying rate (AAA is one). Fan Club is not.

Yes. RPR does have a kids club called The Mariner's Club. They have a 3 hour minimum usually. I wont quote prices since its been a while since my kids have used it. They have quite a selection for the kids and they always enjoyed a few hours there. They also have a game room. 

Depending on the time of year they do have different events at the hotels its best to check just prior. Sometimes in the lobby they have little crafts for the kids. They also have a game room. The pool alone will keep them thrilled for hours.

The restaurants are terrific at RPR! We love each and every one. Jakes has the BEST burgers and drinks. We love Tchoup Chop and always eat there each trip. The breakfast is available at the Islands dining room and a continental one at the Orchid Lounge. Great options! They do not have a food court but between the parks and other hotels and City Walk, restaurants and delis bakeries pizza, actually everything and anything you desire is close by!


----------



## gigi1313

i did join the lowes club as i am going to a conference in nashville this summer and staying at a lowes hotel, so i figured it was worth the five minutes it took to sign up... we have AAA... $160/night is a little more than i was hoping to spend... although it could be cheaper to stay at disney (two value resort rooms at $55 each) and commute over, i sooo want another experience... it will be worth it for two nights... right?

how big is the hotel?  is there a certain section or area or wing or view or something i should request when reserving?

thanks again for walking me thru this whole thing!


----------



## Briarprincess

Haven't read any of the other posts, but just a warning for all on parking-- As of  the end of last summer, there was no one regulating the general parking area of the hotel.  We paid, were told "where" to park and then there were no spots.  There were TONS of cars without the tag thing and saw a lot of people coming back from parks and leaving.  We were forced to park under a tree, and at the end of the trip, our car was infested with thousands of ants.  They had fallen from the tree and gotten into the car.  We had moved the car to a better area to load luggage to leave (and go to Disney   ) before we noticed.  It wasn't until half the luggage was loaded we actually saw how many.  The parking attendents told us there was nothing they could do to help us.  Ended up going to find a Windixie and buying spray/traps.  

So just watch out that you don't park under any trees... just to be on the safe side


----------



## v1rok

What are breakfast options and prices at RPR? I think I saw a post where somebody said RPR puts out cereals and milk in the lobby in the morning. Is that true?


----------



## gigi1313

ooh, i would love to know the answer to that question too!

i also posted the following questions, but thought i'd repost since i did not get an answer (if that's okay)...
_how big is the hotel? is there a certain section or area or wing or view or something i should request when reserving?_


----------



## gschmerl

v1rok said:
			
		

> What are breakfast options and prices at RPR? I think I saw a post where somebody said RPR puts out cereals and milk in the lobby in the morning. Is that true?


   The only place they "put out cereal" etc., is if you are staying at the Club Level. In the lobby is the Orchid Court where they SELL breakfast food.


----------



## gschmerl

gigi1313 said:
			
		

> _ is there a certain section or area or wing or view or something i should request when reserving?_


  Go to this link for loads of info on room selection at the RPR
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=616763


----------



## v1rok

One more question. Actually two. What options (besides taxi cabs) are available for resort guests to get to/from Orlando airport? Any shuttles? Any shuttles to other attractions in the area?


----------



## gschmerl

There is no free shuttle from the airports. There are shuttle vans and town cars you can hire. Mears Transportation runs shuttles from the airport. There are several town car companies. You might want to check out the "transportation" thread on the disboard. The Universal hotels offer a free shuttle to Sea World and Wet N Wild.


----------



## gigi1313

thank you for the room selection thread!  it is very helpful!  

yet another of my endless questions   any idea where i could find a map of the resort property, maybe w/towers and such labeled?  please and thank you


----------



## gschmerl

gigi1313 said:
			
		

> thank you for the room selection thread!  it is very helpful!
> 
> yet another of my endless questions   any idea where i could find a map of the resort property, maybe w/towers and such labeled?  please and thank you


   You might want to try www.loewshotels.com   I'm not sure they have a map of the properties, but it's worth a try.


----------



## JessicaR

Royal Pacific Resort Map

http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html


----------



## gigi1313

thank you! thank you! thank you!


----------



## mic4ever

Are there refrigerators in the room to keep water, milk, etc.. or can you rent one?  Also where are good, inexpensive breakfast places to go before the parks?

Cherie


----------



## AllieKat

Cherie,

Yes, there are fridges in the room.  However, they're stocked w/mini-bar stuff (soda, little bottles of liquor, etc.).  There is a little room in it though to fit a few of your own things.  I put my Frappacinos in it.  If you need a lot of fridge space, then you can rent one from them.  I think it's $15 a day (I could be wrong on that).  My sis needed more room but instead of renting a fridge, she just used a mini ice chest.  Worked just fine.

There's a Starbuck's & Cinnabon at City Walk.  They're both very convenient to grab a bite at before heading to the parks.  We've also grabbed breakfast at the Orchid Court Lounge inside RPR.  They have bagels, cinnamon buns, danishes, etc.  It's pretty good, but not really that cheap.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## dinnysuw

; Hello, I am new to the UO and IOA boards. I have beeen lurking and have found some great helpful hints! We are going 8/13-8/19/05 doing a day at seaworld and a day at DC. We did the stay and play and got a standard room + tickets for the length of our stay for 1791.00 for 4 people. I calculated the total for the room and it was 130.45/night. Is that an OK price or can I do better?
Does anyone have the fax number for RPR? I have seen it mentioned to fax your request for room and tower prior to arriving.  We would like this to go off without too much chaos-seeing as our last vacation was last year 9/25/04 for a cruise on the DCL Magic-which got all switched around due to Hurricane Jeanne and we spent three days outrunning the Hurricane and trying to find anywhere to stay! it was definitely a learning experience. Thanks in advance for the help!
Darcy


----------



## hannahouse

That's a good rate!  If something cheaper does come out, you can call them and change it, but it sounds like a keeper.


----------



## amyke

v1rok said:
			
		

> One more question. Actually two. What options (besides taxi cabs) are available for resort guests to get to/from Orlando airport? Any shuttles? Any shuttles to other attractions in the area?




Check out this website for transportation options other than Mears Shuttle Service.

http://taxi-mco.com/Pages/comparison.htm

My family took a Mears Shuttle when we went to Disney 2 years ago. It was ok but after reading over this website I thought it sounded much better to hire a taxi driver ahead of time to meet us in the airport as we get our luggage, pay him the same fare or less than for a shuttle (which BTW includes a stop at the grocery store so we can get cheap snacks, drinks, etc. for our week stay), and not have to wait for anyone else to get there or be dropped off in various locations. So for our trip to Universal I looked through the drivers and selected one, then emailed him. He responded right away and actually called me to confirm all the details. I know what he looks like from his website and have his cell phone number. He said anytime during our stay if we need to go anywhere offsite just to call him and he'd be happy to help us. He sounds very nice. I'm really looking forward to not having to deal with the shuttles. We go to Universal next week so I'll let you know how it all works out.


----------



## Jenny

My search function is taking forever so i'm sorry if this has been addressed already.  What do recommend in the a.m. - water taxi or walkway - from Tower 3?  I know that Tower 3 is closest to the taxi but i'm wondering about the lines.  What time should we be there to avoid long lines this wed & thurs.?  How long is the walk & how long is the ride?  Is leaving the room at 8 a.m. early enough? - thanks.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I don't remember which Tower we stayed in, but it seemed close to the Taxi.  I really enjoyed the water Taxi ride and it didn't take long at all, very nice ride, can't remember the exact amount of minutes.  Also, the wait didn't seem longer either or the lines for that matter, at least we all got on.  Try the Taxi is very enjoyable!  Have fun, I'm jealous, we haven't been since last year, I'm getting the itch again.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

We always walk when we are going to IOA and boat for Universal.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Jenny said:
			
		

> What time should we be there to avoid long lines this wed & thurs.?  How long is the walk & how long is the ride?  Is leaving the room at 8 a.m. early enough? - thanks.


If you are staying at RPR you don't have much to worry about as far as lines go.  Your room key will get you into the express lines.  I like to get there early even when I stay on site though.  The walk is about 10 minutes.  Walking will get you there the earliest.  The water taxi might not start as early as 8.  There usually isn't too much of a line for the first water taxi.


----------



## VacationGuy

If I am a LoewsFirst Blue member (the bottom!), can I expect an upgraded room in mid-June. I have booked a waterview room. If so, what kind of upgrade?


----------



## Turtlegirl

I am same- Loew's First and booked water view- did not get an upgrade-the only upgrade from water is to suite.  The front desk told me that if i had booked a standard, I would have been upgraded to water...


----------



## ahartchic

I am a Loews First memeber as well and just got off the phone with RPR and was told since I booked under the annual pass holder rate that I would not be allowed any of the amenities of a Loews First member. that sounds like a lot of crap to me but that is what i was told....no free upgrade, no gift basket, no points towards the stay, NOTHING!!!!


----------



## JessicaR

ahartchic said:
			
		

> I am a Loews First memeber as well and just got off the phone with RPR and was told since I booked under the annual pass holder rate that I would not be allowed any of the amenities of a Loews First member. that sounds like a lot of crap to me but that is what i was told....no free upgrade, no gift basket, no points towards the stay, NOTHING!!!!



These are the rules as they appear on the Loews website and any other written rules sent with the card. It seems disappointing but usually the bottom line is a much lesser rate ($$) in exchange for no cookies and milk. If the rate you are paying isnt that much lesser than what Loews advertises switch it back and it will qualify. AAA rates qualify as well. It's nothing new, has always been this way. Some lucky ones still get the perks at check in regardless of rate booked but lately they are cracking down.

 "A qualified stay or qualified night is at any published rate. Group, negotiated, third party and advanced purchase rates do not apply. Not valid with any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer."


----------



## ahartchic

and that is fine...not meaning to complain...just found it odd that you couldnt' get those added bonuses if you were an aph. I do NOT have an AP at this point but was planning on upgrading one of my tickets when we get to the park in order to get the aph rates on the room....otherwise the rate goes up quite a bit, about $1000 for the two rooms I will need for my family. guess i will need to figure if it would be cheaper to change to AAA and NOT upgrade the ticket....I am looking for the least inexpensive, of course. I obviously did not read the fine print on the loews card information. thanks.


----------



## gschmerl

I booked under the FAN club discount last year which "technically" doesn't qualify for Loew's first points. However, shortly after our stay, I got my Loew's Gold card in the mail!! Just go for the lowest rate. Who cares if they don't give the welcome gift--with the money you save you can buy your own milk and cookies or wine! They gave us our late check out too.


----------



## ahartchic

the money is the  bigger factor for me as i could care less about the milk and cookies. I was just excited about the possibility of getting a free room upgrade and was just surprised when I found out my stay wouldn't qualify, that's all.


----------



## ode2joy

I tried to book a stay at RPR for 11/10 - 11/12 and was told they were only accepting ressies with a 4-night stay minimum - what gives?


----------



## JessicaR

Maybe cause its Veteran's Day?


----------



## shirleyb

OK, I'm totally new to looking at Universal hotels, so bear with me.  I'm thinking of two or three days next Jan (2006).  What would be a good rate for RPR, and does RPR or any of the Universal hotels sleep 5?


----------



## JessicaR

I couldnt guess a rate for those dates but it is a slow time to visit. A decent rate should be available. But not until closer to the date. All 3 on-sites allow 5 to a room. They have 2 queens and depending on room type and resort offer a roll away for $25 or have a puul out couch as well in the room.

Any questions...just ask!


----------



## 3Mousketeers

Hi all - we're planning our first trip to Universal end of June so I just read as much of this thread as I could.  I haven't found much info about the kids club (Mariner's Club).  I tried to post a new thread on the resorts board but some technical problems right now I guess.  Anyway, does anyone have any experience with the Club?  My 7 and 5 yr old boys have loved the clubs at the Disney Resorts we stayed at and we would love to hear about Universal's clubs (at RPR or either of other 2 if you've been there).  Thanks!


----------



## gschmerl

My nephew used the Kids club at the Royal Pacific. The children were five and six at the time and they loved it.


----------



## 3Mousketeers

gschmerl said:
			
		

> My nephew used the Kids club at the Royal Pacific. The children were five and six at the time and they loved it.




Thanks! I think I'll try to post a thread on it to see if I get any more input.


----------



## Way2Go

3Mousketeers said:
			
		

> Hi all - we're planning our first trip to Universal end of June so I just read as much of this thread as I could.  I haven't found much info about the kids club (Mariner's Club).  I tried to post a new thread on the resorts board but some technical problems right now I guess.  Anyway, does anyone have any experience with the Club?  My 7 and 5 yr old boys have loved the clubs at the Disney Resorts we stayed at and we would love to hear about Universal's clubs (at RPR or either of other 2 if you've been there).  Thanks!


We used them last week.  DD (9) DS (6) and niece (5).  Dropped them off at 5 and picked them up at 11:00.  Kids had a blast!  We were a little worried that they may have been bored. No way.  Arts and crafts, games, movies, dinner.  They actually said they would go back! They no longer use beepers.  They ask for your cell phone number, this way your kids can talk to you directly if they get lonely.  
We had reservations for Tchoup Chop so it wasn't like we were too far away. We did have a long conversation about the pro's and con's of using the club and we spoke to the staff and to the hotel manager prior to deciding.  
Of course every child and every parent has different needs and concerns and the Mariner's Club may not be for you.


----------



## Motherfletcher

VacationGuy said:
			
		

> If I am a LoewsFirst Blue member (the bottom!), can I expect an upgraded room in mid-June. I have booked a waterview room. If so, what kind of upgrade?



Just noticed that no one responded.  Welcome to the Dis!  Loews 1st upgrades are kind of hard at RPR.  If you have water the upgrade would be to a King Suite.  If you have garden view the pool view upgrade is a little easier.  We are Platinum and received an upgrade to a King Suite last week.


----------



## 3Mousketeers

Way2Go said:
			
		

> We used them last week.  DD (9) DS (6) and niece (5).  Dropped them off at 5 and picked them up at 11:00.  Kids had a blast!  We were a little worried that they may have been bored. No way.  Arts and crafts, games, movies, dinner.  They actually said they would go back! They no longer use beepers.  They ask for your cell phone number, this way your kids can talk to you directly if they get lonely.
> We had reservations for Tchoup Chop so it wasn't like we were too far away. We did have a long conversation about the pro's and con's of using the club and we spoke to the staff and to the hotel manager prior to deciding.
> Of course every child and every parent has different needs and concerns and the Mariner's Club may not be for you.



Thanks!  I think my kids will love it!


----------



## Motherfletcher

We stayed at RPR over Memorial Day.  Even with a king suite I found the fitness centers locker room to be the place to get ready in the morning.  They open at 6 and its free to Loews 1st members.  The sign on the wall in the co-ed whirlpool says they open at 8 but its always open and ready at 6.  The best underwater jets are located under the carved stone fishes facing the stone elephant playing cymbols.  The steam room controls are on the wall opposite the door handle and they seem to keep it supplied with eucalyptus oil.  They have 3 large showers one of which is handicap accessible.  The showers have bath gel, shampoo and conditioner.  The showers (unlike HRH) get hot water right away.  There is an alcove with toileteries next to a bank of sinks.  They have disposable razors  (cheap), shaving cream, talcum powder, moisturizing lotion, Q-tips, mouthwash, hair drier and combs submerged in a blue liquid.  About all you need to take is a toothbrush and toothpaste.
When I got out of the whirlpool I used the house phone and called my daughter in the room to wake up and get ready.  By the time I got to the room we were both ready and didn't have to fight over bathroom time.


----------



## dinnysuw

motherfletcher-thanks for the great tips! we are doing are first Universal trip this august-i am excited and nervouus as well-we have always done WDW but needed a change-the RPR looks beautiful. i was wondering if we had access to the fitness room, that's great! i applied for my lowes first right away-thanks to the info from these boards! any other tips for the RPR?
thanks
Darcy


----------



## Motherfletcher

Get a standard room on a upper floor of Tower 1 with a park view.  No need to be nervous RPR is equivalent to Poly at less than half the cost.  APH rates for the end of Aug. are $129/night.


----------



## tclowe

Will be staying first time at RPR.  Went all out and booked Club level for December.  Are there club level staff to help with reservations like to Tchoup Chop or Emeril's?  Do we get some sort of letter or phone call or e-mail weeks before our arrival from Club level staff to ask if we need help with reservations?  Or is this really not like Disney, and Club means only access to the food lounge.

Thanks.


----------



## Eclpz314

The club staff was helpful as far as printing out our boarding passes for our return flight home.  They also called to confirm our transport back to airport. The only ressie we asked them to make was for Margaritaville but were told only that we could get priority seating by showing our room key.  They didn't seem to be jumping to do things for us, but when asked, were glad to accomodate our requests.  We thought club was worth the extra just because of the food and beverages......of course, w/ 2 teen boys those things are always a welcome sight!


----------



## gschmerl

tclowe said:
			
		

> Will be staying first time at RPR.  Went all out and booked Club level for December.  Are there club level staff to help with reservations like to Tchoup Chop or Emeril's?  Do we get some sort of letter or phone call or e-mail weeks before our arrival from Club level staff to ask if we need help with reservations?  Or is this really not like Disney, and Club means only access to the food lounge.
> Thanks.


  Emeril's and Tchoup Chop book up quickly. I don't know when you are going. We were there in July which is a busy time. We booked Tchoup Chop a month in advance and there were not too many time slots open at that time. You can book ahead on line at www.opentable.com


----------



## tclowe

Thanks for the advice.  Guess I better calendar in the date to book online at opentable for our ressies at Tchoup Chop.


----------



## Bruce in PA

Has anyone ever requested an extra room key at check-in? We will have a party of five, but will be touring the parks with a sixth person (who won't be staying in our room). 

Can the front desk -- if we ask nicely -- manage to get a sixth key for us? Or are the room keys tightly controlled because of their FOTL value?

thanks,
Bruce


----------



## tricky1

I would think not,unless you added the person as staying with you wheather or not they did, of course I'm sure  it would be extra.


----------



## Bruce in PA

Well, adding them to the room is not an option, since the max occupancy is 5. We'd gladly do that if it was possible but...no can do.

I was just wondering if anyone here has ever asked the question or knows from experience what the policy is.  I'm also guessing that the room keys are tightly controlled, but it would be better to know than to just guess.

thanks,
Bruce


----------



## tif25

I have stayed there 3 times already and never new about the locker rooms. Now I have to go back and stay there again!

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Lagoongirl563

Each room card has the individuals name imbossed on it. It would be difficult to get an extra card. But.....you can purchase "front of the line" access on your admission ticket at the ticket booth, it isn't clearly advertised. We went in May and I believe the price was $25.00 for one day/both parks.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Welcome to the Dis, Lagoongirl563!  Three years ago we checked into PBH and the guy next to me asked and was given 6 keys.  I think they monitor that more closely today.  You could tell by the way he and the check in clerk were acting that it was not above board.


----------



## LisaUK

Hi,

I have read a couple of threads which have mentioned that you can keep pets in the rooms at RPH.  

My question is ... has anyone ever noticed that a room has evidence of a previous pet guest ... how do they clean up afterwards?  My DH is allergic to cats and now I am worrying that he might be affected if we stay there.

Any info would be much appreciated!

thanks
Lisa


----------



## Muffy

LisaUK said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have read a couple of threads which have mentioned that you can keep pets in the rooms at RPH.
> 
> My question is ... has anyone ever noticed that a room has evidence of a previous pet guest ... how do they clean up afterwards?  My DH is allergic to cats and now I am worrying that he might be affected if we stay there.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated!
> 
> thanks
> Lisa



All pets are kept in a designated area.  I'm quite certain that those rooms are held for pets only (and their people).  As many times as I have been to these resorts I have never found evidence of a pet anywhere in the rooms that we have booked.  Although you do see pets being walked here and there around the resort common areas.  Have a great time!


----------



## LisaUK

thanks very much for your help ... cant wait to get there 9 days and counting !!!!


----------



## tinkerrn

What would be the best room for a couple on their honeymoon?  We really don't care if it is quiet, we love the noise and action?  I was wondering if a club level room is worth the money for 2 people?


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I say yes for your Honeymoom.  Just get the best rate you can for a King Club Room.  Then note on your ressie that it is your HM and you may get the King Suite on Club.


----------



## JackieJ

Hi everyone,

This is my first post.  I will be going to RPR in September and am looking for suggestions for standard rooms with a decent view.  I am (unfortuneatley) a smoker, so I will be in Tower II- any suggestions from people who have stayed there before?

Thanks!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Welcome to the Dis, Jackie!  This thread has it all but one room nice we had in Tower 2 was 2704.  I think I still smoked back then.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=616763


----------



## JackieJ

Thanks MotherFletcher,  Was that a club room or a standard room?  Do you remember what the view was?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Standard.  Club is in Tower 3.  View was Hulk, CityWalk and parking garage.


----------



## Domsmom

Hi,

I'm staying at Royal Pacific at Universal in October and was wondering if anyone knows where the nearest grocery store is.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bskmom1323

We haven't been to Universal in about 4 years, but back then we stayed at the Portofino twice.  I used those boards back then too.  We are trying to plan a trip for November.  I just called and the cheapest rate I can get is the RP for 179.20 AAA.  I asked for Entertainment and all the usuals.  She said they don't accept Ent. anymore.  How are you guys getting Ent. rates.  My kids really wanted HRH this time, but they were even more expensive.  Any tips would be appreciated.  I am also a Loews gold but they said they have no upgrades available.  Am I not being pushy enough?  Thanks again
Patti


----------



## ClanHarrison

Domsmom said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm staying at Royal Pacific at Universal in October and was wondering if anyone knows where the nearest grocery store is.
> 
> Thanks for your help.




Hi Domsmom!  The closest grocery store that I have in my notes is Publix located at 4606 S. Kirkman Rd. (about 1.5 miles away).  Here's a great site done by Robvia with great pictures and all:   http://www.nogodforme.com/directionstopublix.htm

Here's another thread I found in my notes too:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=651038


----------



## Domsmom

Thanks for the help. I can't wait to go.


----------



## rpbert1

Hi , some great info on this site and looking some for myself.
i have booked a package from Ireland , and will be staying in a standard room at RPR. 06/28 to 07/05/2006. i have a lowes first ,while i wont get the stay added to my card i can use the card to checkin, anyone confirm this.
also what is the standard room like ,there are 2 adults and 1 child aged 10, are there 2 queen beds or will it be 1 queen and 1 pullout bed as i have read on some boards.
also with it being a package we will not be arriving till about 6.00pm so would i be able to ring the resort before i leave to confirm my room ,and what tower would be the best ,we are non smokers. i have requested a non smoking with the tour operator but was told they could not guarantee it
first time in Orlando and have got invaluable information from this site


----------



## gschmerl

Standard rooms have two queen beds in them. Yes, there is a separate check in line for Loews First card holders. Credit for your stay just might be added to your Loews First account. I booked a package (not through Loews) last summer and shortly after received my Gold card!
  We faxed the RPR requesting a room on an upper floor with a park view.


----------



## rpbert1

thanks gschmerl,
could you tell me how long before you left did you fax them.


----------



## gschmerl

rpbert1 said:
			
		

> thanks gschmerl,
> could you tell me how long before you left did you fax them.


  I faxed them about five days before we went.


----------



## JackieJ

Do you know the fax # at RPH to fax room requests to?

Thanks!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Royal Pacific Resort
6300 Hollywood Way 
Orlando, FL 32819
Phone: 407-503-3000
Fax: 407-503-3010


----------



## JackieJ

Thanks Motherfletcher- you're the best!


----------



## mamact

Just got back from a most wonderful stay at the RPR 8/16/05 - 8/19/05.  Showed my Loews First card and was upgraded to a king size bed room with a water view (Room 1314).  Room size was fine for 3 people.  My 8 yrs old son enjoyed sleeping on the big chair and ottoman as it comfortably sits 2 adults.  Room was clean, nice view of the pool, close to the elevators.    Found the staff to be exceptional and accomodating.  Everyone walking by always greeted you and would address you by name when you called on the phone.  Our flight was leaving later on in the afternoon on Friday, so I called and asked if we could check out a little after the regular 11am check-out.  They very nicely extended it to 12:30pm which gave us lots of time to go to the pool and get ready for our flight home.
The Islands restaurant on the ground floor of the hotel was great!  Try the Panko chicken - truly awesome and tasty!
Our best experience though was at Tchoup Chop (Emeril's restaurant).  Made reservations a day ahead without any problems.  Talk about superior service!!  Ask for Stefan, Tom and Matt.  Food was great but the attentiveness of these 3 waiters made our dinner even better!
Guess you can tell we really enjoyed our stay.  This was our first time staying at RPR, but it will not be our last.


----------



## christophfam

I've read about so many great rates on this thread and I haven't had much luck.  I'm trying to book a stay over Columbus Day Weekend (Oct. 10) and the best I could do is $229 with a free breakfast.  I don't have AAA or an AP.  Any other ideas?  Could something else come out this close to the date?  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lenny l

deleted


----------



## stitchesmom

I thought i was getting a deal for $341.10 AAA rate for RPH Conceirge.  But now I see your prices and I'm thinking I'm crazy.  How do you get  the Entertainment Rate? Is that the travel book they sell and are the prices always that low??

Thanks for all that can reply.

Stitchesmom


----------



## gschmerl

The Entertainment Rate hasn't been available this year at all. I think they're doing so well with booking rooms, that they don't have to give that rate.


----------



## Ruth B

Hi
i have just booked a 2 night stay (fri and sat night) through Lowes for next Aug.(used my blue card) for $229 per night. 
When i was looking at other site there was a loit of tax added to this base price- does anyoen know how much the hotel is likely to add on. Also, if i see a better deal before then( the reservation can be canceled upto 5 day before)i was planning to cancel and re-book the better deal. Has anyone done this at RPR?. thanks for your help and all the info. Best wishes, Ruth


----------



## Motherfletcher

I think taxes are 11%.  I've booked, canceled and re-booked at RPR without any problems. August rates should be less than $229.  I'm getting $159 for an Oct. (HHN) stay.


----------



## lkohawaii

If I plan to tour the parks the day I check in can I check in early...even if my room isn't ready and get a front of the line pass for that day.  In other words I'll be visiting the parks for 2 days can I stay at the hotel only one night or do I have to stay 2.  I think check in isn't until 3 but I would like to visit the parks that day.  My TA doesn't seem to be able to answer this question for me.


----------



## Ruth B

HI, you can use your door key as the front of line pass on day of arrival and departure. If your room is not ready, they do the same as disney(store bag etc). i am staying 2 night next summer and plan to sepnd 3 days in the park. Best wishes, Ruth


----------



## reddfrogg

U get your room keys even if the room isn't ready!!! Yes U can use it the day U leave!!!!!

U should think about getting a premium annual pass!!! it costs $179 and your hotel room should be anywhere from about $99-179 depending on the time of year!!  U get 10-15 % off other tickets for the theme park up to 6 people!!

20% off most stores at US/IOA, and 10-15% off most of the restaraunts!!

Although U might have 2 wait until about a month or 2 before 2 book it, 2 get the better rate!!  The blue card doesn't give u a discount, think of it more as a mileage card the more U use it the better the perks!!!!


----------



## lkohawaii

reddfrogg said:
			
		

> U get your room keys even if the room isn't ready!!! Yes U can use it the day U leave!!!!!
> 
> U should think about getting a premium annual pass!!! it costs $179 and your hotel room should be anywhere from about $99-179 depending on the time of year!!  U get 10-15 % off other tickets for the theme park up to 6 people!!
> 
> 20% off most stores at US/IOA, and 10-15% off most of the restaraunts!!
> 
> Although U might have 2 wait until about a month or 2 before 2 book it, 2 get the better rate!!  The blue card doesn't give u a discount, think of it more as a mileage card the more U use it the better the perks!!!!



I was thinking about that AP.  Do I go online to get it at the Universal site?  Also I was thinking I'm taking my 2 children (9, 3) will they need room keys to get to the front of the line with me or is it o.k. for only the adults to have this key.  Don't want to have to worry about 2 extra room keys and losing them if I don't have too. 

    Anyone know what kind of rate I would get at Royal Pacific hotel in Dec. 06 if I got that AP?  I know it's too early to book...just wanted an idea of it's a worthwhile thing to buy.

Thanks for the answers. The Dis can give me answers my own TA can't....hmmmmm.  Anyone know if there's a DIS TA out there that can also do my AAA discounts and packages.  That's why I've been staying with my TA who has to call WDW travel or Universal everytime I have a question. Poor lady she spends more time on the phone finding answers for me than anything else.


----------



## LauraAnn630

On check out day we plan to goto the parks.  Is there a place we can go back to and shower?   The All Star Music has showers by the pool.
TIA


----------



## Ruth B

LauraAnn630 said:
			
		

> On check out day we plan to goto the parks.  Is there a place we can go back to and shower?   The All Star Music has showers by the pool.
> TIA



Hi, RP has toilet by the pool that you can get changed in( fairly big room for a toilet) can't remember if there was a shower.


----------



## CdnMom2

The hotel loyalty card is free and it lets you use the fitness facilities there. The changing rooms & showers were very nice for changing after swimming on the last day. Some dispensers there with lotions & I think there were hair dryers too --- someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## LauraAnn630

Thanks for the responses!  A shower is a must before a long drive home!
We are going to stay 14 days already so I dont want to add another day.
Well start driving home that night and get a room when we get tired.
I want to give the kids a quick shower and put there pjs on them for the car ride.


----------



## Motherfletcher

The locker rooms for the fitness center also has a sauna, steam room and they share a co-ed jacuzzi and adjoining meditation type room.  The showers (4, I think) have all you need in the way of soap, shampoo and conditioner.  The sink area has an alcove with talcom powder, combs in blue goop, deodorant, hair spray, mouthwash, Q-tips and a hairdryer.  This is one of the most overlooked RPR amenity.


----------



## LauraAnn630

What is this Entertainment rate Ive been hearing about?  How do you get a room for 99 or 110????
All I have seen is 200. to 370!  At RP.


If you stay off site is there a fotl pass you can buy?

What is the closest hotel off proprety?

TIA


----------



## bstnsprts

I just booked for early December with an AP rate of $119.00 per night at RPR.  HR. was $139.00, PB. was $149.00.  Standard rooms, booked through Lowes.com.


----------



## kbale

If you just do the self park do they still take your luggage to your room? 
What is the charge or expected tip?  If I stay for a few days and use 
valet parking when I arrive and I'm not leaving the motel until I check out, then would I get charged $15.00 per day valet parking anyway? 

On the day of check out, if you plan to go back to the parks for the day and leave later in the day, will they hold your luggage and then bring you car up and help load it(with the valet parking) when you leave or will they load it and
and re park it for you until you are ready to leave? 


 If you wanted to just park at the motel to eat at one of the restaurants
and then go over to the parks on  the water taxi , and  come back later and leave the same day can you park in the self parking and pay the $7.00 or can
 you only park on motel property if you are staying at the motel? 

      Thanks :confused


----------



## rie'smom

Kbale, we do this every trip. The RPR holds our luggage then helps us to load up after we spend our "check-out" day in the parks.
You can only park there if you are a guest.


----------



## agbyrom

This will be our first trip to US and IOA and we are thrilled!  We will staying in a standard room at the RPR, should we request an upgrade and what can I expect it to cost?  

Do all guests have access to the fitness center or is it just for Club level guests?

Does the RPR have a Luau dinner?  I think I may have read about this?

Any tips and info will be appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## rie'smom

agbyrom said:
			
		

> This will be our first trip to US and IOA and we are thrilled!  We will staying in a standard room at the RPR, should we request an upgrade and what can I expect it to cost?
> 
> Do all guests have access to the fitness center or is it just for Club level guests?
> 
> Does the RPR have a Luau dinner?  I think I may have read about this?
> 
> Any tips and info will be appreciated!  Thanks



1.Go to www.loewshotels.com and join Loews first-it's free. Any member of Loews First can use the gym free of charge.

2.The luau is the Wantiluan(sp). It's lots of fun.

3.We have never requested an upgrade. If you book through Loews or RPR
ask if your rate is a qualifying rate with Loews first.I know AAA rate qualifies but annual passholder rates do not,nor do expedia,travelocity,etc..If your rate qualifies,book it, and when you arrive ask if there are any available room upgrades and you will automatically be upgraded. The reason I never asked was because I hadn't paid close enough attenntion when I read through the Loews first benefits. You better believe I will this time though  
Have fun the RPR is great!!!
                                       Julie


----------



## twin43

Hi, this forum is great. I have a few questions.  Our friends have annual passes to Universal, can they get a special deal on a room?  What is the entertainment rate I read about in earlier forums?  We're going on Feb. vacation for 4 nights.  I have 4 children (3 teens). We're driving from a relatives and will have a cooler and grocery store/ package store access.  Is it worth it to have club access?  It would be $379/noc.  Right now I have a standard room for 279 inc. 2 adult and 2 children free length of stay passes.  Any better deals?  The teens will be walking to the park often.  Which tower and rooms would be best?  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## rie'smom

I've read that the RPR club level has a nice selection of goodies.We chose not to do club level as we didn't think that it suited our needs but there are many people on this board who love it.

There are no more deeply discounted Entertainment rooms.That ended about a year ago. The rate there is the rack rate.

I did a search for Feb 15-20 because I don't know your dates. There are no discounts:AAA or Annual pass. 

On Feb 4 for 4 nights the club level is     259.00/night   Annual pass rate   
                                                       299.00/night   AAA rate
Basically it depends on your dates.


----------



## twin43

Thanks for the answer about the room discounts.  We're going the 20th- 24th of Feb.  I think I probably have the best deal.


----------



## stitchesmom

Hi

We are going to staying at RPH 3/14-3/16 club level.  Does anyone know what Tower these rooms are located?

Thanks


----------



## lindalinda

Club rooms are in tower 3 on the 7th floor.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

lkohawaii said:
			
		

> I was thinking I'm taking my 2 children (9, 3) will they need room keys to get to the front of the line with me or is it o.k. for only the adults to have this key.  Don't want to have to worry about 2 extra room keys and losing them if I don't have too.



Was wandering the same thing?????


----------



## macraven

well, if the kids don't get a key, how are they going to use fotl???

i'm referring to the 9 year old..........
when i registered at the hotel, all my kids got a key card for fotl.
maybe they didn't have the room lock on it, but for identification, their name was on the hotel card


very good question


----------



## Motherfletcher

Everyone needs a room key (card) to get FOTL.  We only had to lose them once before I became the keeper of all room keys and annual passes.  Now that the kids are 12 and 17 I let them "borrow" the keys at the park if they are going off by themselves but otherwise the keys stay in my lanyard and I present them to the ride attendants for FOTL.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Does this include the 3 yr. old?????


----------



## macraven

i think motherfletcher said yes on that one.
even the 3 year old.


----------



## dtheboys

Hi,

I just made reservations for 4 nights at Royal Pacific.

Does any one have a site for pictures of the resort and pool....The universal site is poor for photo's, and the DIS site won't let me right click on the photo...I want to use it as my desktop wallpaper......

Thanks for your help in advance!!!


----------



## DBC

dtheboys said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just made reservations for 4 nights at Royal Pacific.
> 
> Does any one have a site for pictures of the resort and pool....The universal site is poor for photo's, and the DIS site won't let me right click on the photo...I want to use it as my desktop wallpaper......
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!!!


Try this one:

http://www.vacationidea.com/articles/gallery/royal_pacific_resort_Gallery2.html

It's not big enough to cover the whole screen but it looks pretty good


----------



## RMARZOLF72

What is an "Entertainment" rate and how do you get it?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gschmerl

The Entertainment rate is the rate people USED to get from the Entertainment Book. The Universal Hotels are no longer offering the entertainment rate.


----------



## missmolly

Ok this might be a dumb question but I have not stayed at a whole lot of motels in the past 20 years.    Does the hotel have thoes nice carts you can load up with your luggage and coolers to bring up to your room? If I do not want to pay for VP can I just pull up to the crub put my stuff on the cart and wait while hubby parks the car and just roll my stuff to my room on my own? Thanks


----------



## macraven

i stay at hrh and the employees will load up the cart for you.

if you pay them give them $1/bag.
if you don't want to pay them, ok.

their hand is not out expecting money when i have used them.
one employee refused the money last october.

if your room is not ready your belongings will be stored for you and you will be given a claim check.  if that is the case, your stuff will be put on a cart in order to put it in a secure locked room.  you retrieve your stuff once your room is assigned.  many people check in and if the room is not ready, just go to the park.  their stuff is stored and you don't want to waste time hanging out at the hotel and miss park time.

how many bags are you talking about?  if it is more than 5-6, why not let the valet handle it.


----------



## missmolly

I was mostly worried about the cooler, they are always so heavy, the bags have wheels anyway. As for the valet - I was just trying to save money, I know it's not much but those little things seem to add up so quickly and I have allready overspent on this vaca. Also it's weird but I hate people to do things for me. Last year DH got me a facial, ped. and manacure for our ann and I was just very uncormfortable with people pampering me. I couldn't hardly stand the ped. I felt stupid sitting there while someone rubbed my feet.  I know I'm a weirdo. The facial was wonderful though.


----------



## Melanie230

Ok so I am sort of nuts when it comes to spending a ton of cash.  Well I decided to look into the whole KIDS GO FREE deal.  Well once I started searching and I found Mousesavers I decided to buy the Entertainment book for Orlando.  If you purchase the book through Mousesavers it is only $20 and you will get a $25 dinner GC.  When I completed my order it let me search through their website.  I typed in hotel in Orlando.  I got a great rate for the RPR.  We got the Royal Club Room for $261 per night.  That includes breakfast, cocktail hour, and snacks throughout the day.  Plus the fitness center is open to the guest on this level.  We also do get the Party Pass.  Our kids are 4 and 6 so convience and ease was our goal.  When our stay is complete we will also get a $40 rebate for staying 4 nights.  I also got my book which contains a coupon when I pick up our park tickets to get $14 in Universal Scrips, and also a free dinner and movie at CityWalk.  All in all that book saved us over $500 when you add it all up.  I highly recommend purchasing the book.


----------



## missmolly

how does the rebate work? Do you have to book through them? I had been thinking of getting the book but bought an AP instead because I felt the savings was better for our situation but would be interested in the rebate and the free meal. And I guess the free scrips!


----------



## macraven

don't worry, you did good by buying the ap.

to use the coupons for the free scripts: 

you have to buy the 2 day 2 park ticket at the gate and give the coupon for free universal scrip at that time of purchase in order to get the $7 of scripts.
if you buy the 3 day 2park tickets, you get $10 of script.


to get the universal script, it has to be done when you buy the tickets at the park, not buy them on line in advance.
there is not discount on the tickets when you use the ent coupon for scripts.

the op has not bought her tickets yet and she is going to use the coupons in the ent book.  she is not getting the 5 day passes or free kids tickets the way she is booking.  you can not combine 2 specials for tickets.
she states she is staying for 4 days.  don't know if she is buying the 3 day pass and spending one day at the hotel or what.  i got a tad confuse with what she stated on the tickets until i looked it up in the ent book.


----------



## Melanie230

missmolly said:
			
		

> how does the rebate work? Do you have to book through them? I had been thinking of getting the book but bought an AP instead because I felt the savings was better for our situation but would be interested in the rebate and the free meal. And I guess the free scrips!




If you purchase the book the rebate page is inside the book, and on the website.  You have to buy the book to access the website.  I don't know what the AP is.  The rebate is submitted when you complete your stay at the hotel.  You fill out a few blanks and mail it in.  The money is creditted to the credit card that you used to book the hotel.  I figured out it is just enough to cover the parking fee at RPR.  I hope this helps!  I bought our park tickets online.  We got the 2 day passes with children free + 3 days.  For a total of 5 days for all 4 of us.  This coupon in the book says to present this when I pick up our tickets and get $7 per adult ticket purchased in Universal Scripts.  The park tickets were $8 cheaper online.


----------



## missmolly

Do you know if you have to book thru them to get the rebate or is it just some kind of general rebate?  AP is an annual Pass. You get some really great discounts with that. I did but the book thru mouse savers because it was only 23.49 with shipping and I am soposed to get a $25 restaurant gift certificate. So that will make the book free and I figured the movie and meal deal will just be a bonus free meal for us all if I understand how things are working correctly. I will look into that rebate too but I have a feeling that won't work for be because I already booked my room thru lows with the AP discount. We got just the basic room for $149 a night last week in March. Thanks for you info.


----------



## Melanie230

Yes you have to book the room through Entertainment.  The rebate offer is when you book through them.  You did get a better deal with your AP pass.  I just checked and the standard rooms at RPR are now $187 a night.  I don't know what they were when I booked our Royal Club room.  I know the rates have gone up a bit, and availability is almost gone.  Also if you want check out Hard Rock Cafe website.  They have a PX ticket.  You can reserve yourself a table on a set night and you won't have to wait that night for a seating!  We are going to figure out which night to go and book a PX!


----------



## missmolly

Wow - cool thanks for the info! Only three and a half weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimberh

Is there a room coupon from the entertainment book for the Royal Pacific Resort? I have two rooms booked right now without a discount because of the Holiday rate. 04/09 -04/14. I have not had time to read all of these post. I did type in the AAA and the APH and nothing came up.


----------



## Melanie230

No coupon.  But if you buy the book you can browse their website for a discount.


----------



## macraven

missmolly said:
			
		

> Do you know if you have to book thru them to get the rebate or is it just some kind of general rebate?  AP is an annual Pass. You get some really great discounts with that. I did but the book thru mouse savers because it was only 23.49 with shipping and I am soposed to get a $25 restaurant gift certificate. So that will make the book free and I figured the movie and meal deal will just be a bonus free meal for us all if I understand how things are working correctly. I will look into that rebate too but I have a feeling that won't work for be because I already booked my room thru lows with the AP discount. We got just the basic room for $149 a night last week in March. Thanks for you info.




you can only get the rebate if you book thru entertainment book.
i listed the breakdown per day on one of the other threads.


----------



## DadtheKid

Can you use the frig in the room to store milk to use for cereal and breakfast each morning?


----------



## Melanie230

Ours was one of those frig's full of candy and soda.  We didn't even have a key.  So I don't think you can.


----------



## macraven

DadtheKid said:
			
		

> Can you use the frig in the room to store milk to use for cereal and breakfast each morning?




when i was at the hard rock you could use the fridge for a charge of $15 per day.
probably a charge at rph also then

when i checked in at hrh, i was asked if i wanted the bar key for the fridge.
i declined as i would have to take all their stuff out and put mine in and then reverse it.  my soda would be warm by the time i could use it again.

the maids check the fridge everytime they clean the room and sign off on it.
if somethings are missing in there, you are then charged for it.

its not worth it in order to save $15


----------



## chrome64

Can someone explain what the partypass is? This will be our first time to US in years and I'm afraid I'm out of the loop!!

Help Please!


----------



## Zandy595

Is $129/night the best (FL resident) rate for early June?

I wish Universal had value resorts like Disney.  We probably won't be able to stay on property, but I'm checking out the best rates to see if we can swing it.  I don't think DH will agree to $129.

Do you really have to pay to park at RPR when you stay there?


----------



## kimberh

I think if you have a annual pass you don't have to pay to park.


----------



## gschmerl

kimberh said:
			
		

> I think if you have a annual pass you don't have to pay to park.


  The annual pass gives you free parking at the garage for City Walk and the parks, not at the resorts. You still have to pay to park at the hotels.


----------



## Motherfletcher

RyGuy offered some great info on hospitality suites that should be in the sticky thread:


			
				RyGuy said:
			
		

> The hospitality suites are located in tower 3.  There are two on every floor and three on the club level known as royal suites and one with a circular layout called the First Officer's suite.  The suites are located across the hall from eachother so one has a pool/parks view and the other has a wantilian courtyard and I-4 view.  If you get one on the left side on a lower floor you miss the view of I-4 which is nice.  On the right side it's better to be higher up or your pool/parks views will be obstructed by landscaping.


Other frequently asked questions are pool hours:
Sunday - Thursday 8am-9pm
Friday - Saturday 8am-10pm
These may vary during peak summer times.

Dive In Movies are Friday at dusk.

Game Room 8am-Midnight

Mariner's Club (babysitting) 4-14 years old 5pm-Midnight

The Gymnasium 6am-9pm

Islands Dining Room
Dinner 5-11
Buffet Fri&Sat
Nightly entertainment 6:30-9
Mon. characters
Tues. characters
Weds. witch doctor
Thurs. face painter/balloons
Fri. hula dancer  
Sat. characters
Sun. Hula


----------



## iluvwdw_2002

Anyone have maps of the Royal Pacific Resort??  I could not find any online.  We have 13 days until vacation time!!!     

Just trying to get a 'feel' for the resort.    

Would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Dislifer

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> RyGuy offered some great info on hospitality suites that should be in the sticky thread:
> 
> Other frequently asked questions are pool hours:
> Sunday - Thursday 8am-9pm
> Friday - Saturday 8am-10pm
> These may vary during peak summer times.
> 
> Dive In Movies are Friday at dusk.
> 
> Game Room 8am-Midnight
> 
> Mariner's Club (babysitting) 4-14 years old 5pm-Midnight
> 
> The Gymnasium 6am-9pm
> 
> Islands Dining Room
> Dinner 5-11
> Buffet Fri&Sat
> Nightly entertainment 6:30-9
> Mon. characters
> Tues. characters
> Weds. witch doctor
> Thurs. face painter/balloons
> Fri. hula dancer
> Sat. characters
> Sun. Hula



now I'm curious...what's the witch doctor??????????????????


----------



## lindalinda

Mariner's Club (babysitting) 4-14 years old 5pm-Midnight

 I am trying to imagine sending my 14 year old to the mariners club!  OMG I almost want to try it just for fun!


----------



## rie'smom

iluvwdw_2002 said:
			
		

> Anyone have maps of the Royal Pacific Resort??  I could not find any online.  We have 13 days until vacation time!!!
> 
> Just trying to get a 'feel' for the resort.
> 
> Would be greatly appreciated!!!



http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html
We're going @the end of May-can't wait!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw_2002

rie'smom said:
			
		

> http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html
> We're going @the end of May-can't wait!!!!


 Rie's Mom,

Thank you much for the info!!!  Might see you there toward the end of May!!  We leave in 12 days and counting!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Dislifer said:
			
		

> now I'm curious...what's the witch doctor??????????????????


Dr. Cardoo,their local Witch Doctor.  oooo eeee ooo aaah aah ting tang walla walla bing bang


----------



## sch5916

I am now down to low dose chemo and have some hair back, planning a trip to RPH  second week of August (I hope) w/1 adult and 3 kids).  Went last summer and was able to really rest and relax due to express pass and want to do it again.  How can I get cheapest rate (not able to work since DEC), join Fan club, Entertainment rate, don't know anything about either.  Any help greatly appreciated, go thru hotel for rate etc.  Best room for 5.  I have been reading posts and know you guys can help.  Played the cancer card to get sympathy.  Before checking into RPH would like to do Blizzard Beach and would like recommendation for 1 night cheapest hotel, outside all parks.  Thank you , thank you.  Susan (chemo girl)


----------



## kimberh

We bought an Annual Pass and got the rate of $129.00. There might be a AAA rate too. there's people with a whole lot more knowledge than me. We really loved the RPH. It was Great!!!


----------



## buzz2400

sch5916 said:
			
		

> I am now down to low dose chemo and have some hair back, planning a trip to RPH  second week of August (I hope) w/1 adult and 3 kids).  Went last summer and was able to really rest and relax due to express pass and want to do it again.  How can I get cheapest rate (not able to work since DEC), join Fan club, Entertainment rate, don't know anything about either.  Any help greatly appreciated, go thru hotel for rate etc.  Best room for 5.  I have been reading posts and know you guys can help.  Played the cancer card to get sympathy.  Before checking into RPH would like to do Blizzard Beach and would like recommendation for 1 night cheapest hotel, outside all parks.  Thank you , thank you.  Susan (chemo girl)



You can get the lowest rate with annual pass and AAA.  To get more bang for your buck stay one night and visit the parks on the day of check in and check out.  

For a cheap hotel, I am going to be staying at the comfort inn lake buena vista.  I got a room rate of around $55.  they have a microwave and frig at no extra cost and a free continental breakfast.  Many people have stated that this hotel is decent.  Also the location is terrific.  It is down the street from disney marketplace.

Hope everything is going well with you.


----------



## Maria395712

how can you get upgraded to a suite can you get one with a platinum card and what room do you have to book 1st
maria


----------



## juliebill

Signed up for this long ago, mostly I lurk on the side, sorry! I would like info on RPH. I'm going end of Nov, to Dec5th. On a budget, but it our Christmas gift to the family. So, trying to have a nice trip, but still on a budget!! I would like to find out how to get the best price on the room. AAA, entertainment book, which I don't have! I do have my Loews First Blue card. But I have never stayed at a Loews before. How do I contact to get pricing?? And I think I read somewhere in the thousands of posts I've read, that there is trasportation to Sea World? And is there a way of Transportation from the airport to the hotel? Is there a fee?? I thought someone had mentioned RPR had a bus? Is there late check out for card holders, and what time would it be?? Thanks for the info!! I'm sooooo confused!!


----------



## Dislifer

juliebill:  We just got back from RPR yesterday and this is what I can tell you....

We booked through AAA and I think we got a good price.  We stayed at Club Level and I think that was a very good decision as well.  Club Level means you pay a little less than $100 more per night but, they have breakfast for you every morning consisting of:  all kinds of danish, bagels, breads for toasting, cereal, oj, coffee, teas, oatmeal, croissants, etc. etc.
A big thing for us is that they have WATER BOTTLES all day.  We drink a lot of water bottles so that was nice for us.  Also, Club Level allows you free use of the gym, a discount on the cabanas, snacks, soda, water most of the day, a nice hors'duevre (sp?) around 5:00 along with crackers, cheese, wine, beer and then around 8:00 yummy desserts.
I know you said that you were on a budget...us too, but I still think that Club Level works out well for us.  

Use your AAA card whenever you take your wallet out, any purchase in Universal and just about all the restaurants you will get a 10% discount.  

We booked through AAA and transportation to and from the hotel/airport was provided and it was perfect!
RPR does have a free shuttle to SeaWorld but we went to the Conceirge and they took care of arranging our own car for us.  This cost $30 plus a tip.  Round trip.  Like I said, we are on a budget too, so you are probably wondering why we didn't use the free shuttle provided by RPR.  The free shuttle left the hotel at 10:00 (SeaWorld opens at 9:00...we like to be there before any parks open) and the shuttle left at...well....one person told us 6:30 pm and another said 8:45 pm.....both times too late for us!!!!  We wanted to leave when we wanted to leave.  So we used a companycalled CBC arranged through the concierge at RPR.  All you had to do is call them 20 minutes before you wanted to leave the park and they were there.  This worked out really good for us because although we  liked SeaWorld, it was hot and crowded and I was in a bad mood!!!  So, by4:30, I really wanted to leave!!!

I also have a Loews First Blue card and I think I did read that you can get a late check out with this, but we didn't need it so I don't know the deal!

Have fun!!!  Planning is so much fun!


----------



## juliebill

Thanks for the info!! Time is money at the parks is'nt it!! Did you use the meal plan? I have two teenager garbage cans, I mean boys. Thought it might work well for one of them!! I prefer to be at the parks early also. So I guess the ride would be worth the $. Do you know if the parks really close at 6pm in Dec? That might make the club room worth the price. I've NEVER spent so much on a room before. I was quoted 184$ for the time I'm going to be there. With the AAA discount. We are not fussy, just a place to put our head!! But I like the perks! Trying to justify the price!! ugh


----------



## Dislifer

juliebill:  The perks of staying on property are priceless!  I cannot imagine why anyone wouldn't do it!!!  Ok money...but then if you didn't stay on property and you get to Universal see the wait times and see all the people walking right by you because they have FOTL (front of the line passes), so then you would buy an Express Card which costs $50 per person per day in order to have the same benefit as a FOTL so you would be ultimately paying the same amount by staying on property in the first place, do you know what I mean?????  Also, I think with the Express Card (I think that's what it's called, you only get to do FOTL once per ride where as if you stay on property you can use your FOTL passes countless times per ride per day.
So worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did not do the dining at Universal, it seemed to limited.  I did do the dining in Disney and LOVED IT!!!!!  I heard conflicting things about the dining plan at Universal.  Some people said the menu was limited.  Personally, I would not do the dining at Universal.
How old are your teenage boys?  They are going to love the pool at the RPR!!!


----------



## rpbert1

I think if you are Lowes first Blue card you can ask for a late checkout but not guaranteed, whereas if you are Gold or Platinium you are guaranteed it.


----------



## juliebill

I started a reply, and my cat sent it to cyber space! My DH asked to stay onsite, so I ordered entertainment books for coupons. Then he says, well I don't really ride to many rides at Universal. (He gets motion sickness). So now I'm thinking, he would probably rather go to Disney. He loves it there! So do the rest of us! The kids don't know that this trip is being planned. It's for Christmas. The planning is up to me mostly. So now I'm up in the air! I thought only women could change their minds! Thanks for all your input!! We will stay onsite if thats where we end up!! Oh, the boys are 13, and 15. And they will be thrilled wherever we land!!


----------



## Dislifer

juliebill:  Don't give up on Universal!  Yes, Universal has _some _ wild rides-The Hulk, Dueling Dragons BUT they have sooooo many other great ones too!  My entire family does not do roller coasters or any other wild ride, but there are still so many great rides and attractions that your family would enjoy.  Especially since you don't have really young kids anymore, you should really give Universal a try, I think you and your family would LOVE it!


----------



## juliebill

Dislifer, would you mind telling us what was on the evening menu for the club level?? Leaning that way for the room! Thanks


----------



## Dislifer

We only made it there for the appetizers some night; but we made it there for the desserts almost every night!!!  

Let see, one night they had spring rolls, one night they had pasta with tomatoes, tomatoe sauce, chunks of chicken, olives
another night they had chicken, rice, vegetables
That's all I think we ever were there for BUT besides the main appetizer, every night they had veggies & dip, another small Pasta salad type thing, tortilla chips, salsa, guacamole, sour cream, crackers and cheese, fruit, etc. and what my son LOVED:  those Smuckers Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches.

If I can answer any other questions for you; ask away!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed

We want to go to Universal the end of October.  We have a Florida resident
 rate of $205 for RPR.  This doesn't seem like a great rate to me.  Will they
go down, and when do you think?

Thank you in advance for any and all advice!


----------



## PrincessAli

We will be staying on the Club Level on August 30th for three nights then we will be at WDW for the next two weeks.  Since we will be celebrating a Anniversary I was told to call Concierge and let them know. Any one have that #?

Thanks


----------



## Fan2CSkr

PrincessAli said:
			
		

> We will be staying on the Club Level on August 30th for three nights then we will be at WDW for the next two weeks.  Since we will be celebrating a Anniversary I was told to call Concierge and let them know. Any one have that #?
> 
> Thanks



 (407) 503-3463  or you can call the front desk at (407) 503-3000


----------



## nibby

Big thumbs up for Ernie on the check in desk at RPR   We told him it was our son's 13th birthday on check-in and when we got back to the room later in the day he'd send up a big jug of milk and a plate of cookies, along with a personalised card. That's what I call service


----------



## Motherfletcher

Kudos to Pia as well.  She is legendary and I'm proud to have her call me a friend.  She started 2 weeks after RPR opened.  Anyone remember when they were calling the hotel Bali?


----------



## keishashadow

Can't bring myself to scroll thru the whole thread -help, lots of questions:

1)  Water View Rooms (indicates pool or waterway)...I'm told the pool view is great, haven't stayed @ RPR - does the waterway face the pool too or a canal?

2)  Can I assume standard faces a street view?

3)  have only stayed @ HRH, last visit 2/05, 
 we got an upgrade to pool view even with PAP rate with loews member #...do they still offer this perc?

4)  As for rennovation in '07, any time frame yet?

Hope you can help me out


----------



## aztecgoods

The view I always get at the RPR has both IOA, the pool and the canal in sight, very cool view there, I"m pretty sure it was just a standard room too. Not sure when the renovations are going to be complete, you may scroll through here I know I've seen stuff about that on here somewhere.


----------



## keishashadow

thanks...any more info , wondering about the "convention" factor too.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Can't bring myself to scroll thru the whole thread -help, lots of questions:
> 
> 1)  Water View Rooms (indicates pool or waterway)...I'm told the pool view is great, haven't stayed @ RPR - does the waterway face the pool too or a canal?
> 
> 2)  Can I assume standard faces a street view?
> 
> 3)  have only stayed @ HRH, last visit 2/05,
> we got an upgrade to pool view even with PAP rate with loews member #...do they still offer this perc?
> 
> 4)  As for rennovation in '07, any time frame yet?
> 
> Hope you can help me out





I TOLD YOU SO......keisha..........doesn't that sound familiar???
 

i made some notes from the beginning of this thread on rooms.
i also went thru another thread that some of the hotel experts of rph posted on.
give me some time and i will check them and get back to you on the home thread.

we are missing each other again.
we are in opposite patterns........i leave disney the day you get there.
but, i am going to universal that date as you are coming from universal.

 

are you wishing for a highway view, pool or park view?
i assume, park view.

i'll get back to you but it has to be soon as i leave next week.


----------



## keishashadow

tee-hee mac; should have thought to just ask you to begin with - duh.

we're not doing Universal this year (too cheap, squeezing the WDW AP's for all they're worth).

all my yearly travel is done on a set budget, therefore cost is usually the tipper for my view, not a big difference in price for our dates, next Aug. between standard & water view might consider the concierge level, around the price for a pool view @ HRH.  Reading the Luxury Guide to WDW, who gives their service a big thumbs up for value (real food, unlimited water bottles, etc.)

I've been away from the dark-side for awhile but, cannot grasp why rates @ the HRH are so high. 

Will probably book a AAA rate & hope for AP or promo - assume they're far & few beginning of Aug.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:
			
		

> tee-hee mac; should have thought to just ask you to begin with - duh.
> 
> we're not doing Universal this year (too cheap, squeezing the WDW AP's for all they're worth).
> 
> all my yearly travel is done on a set budget, therefore cost is usually the tipper for my view, not a big difference in price for our dates, next Aug. between standard & water view might consider the concierge level, around the price for a pool view @ HRH.  Reading the Luxury Guide to WDW, who gives their service a big thumbs up for value (real food, unlimited water bottles, etc.)
> 
> I've been away from the dark-side for awhile but, cannot grasp why rates @ the HRH are so high.
> 
> Will probably book a AAA rate & hope for AP or promo - assume they're far & few beginning of Aug.




keisha, rates have dropped on some night for the aph holders 2 days ago.
sunday is down to $159. night i think that's the amount.  friday and saturday is still the same with aaa, which is still cheaper than the aph rate.

that's the rate for rph that i checked out.
check out the hrh now for the changes.


----------



## keishashadow

thanks mac, was on Univ. site yesterday, can book AAA rate for '07 but not AP...assume those rates aren't released until a few months ahead of time?

Are there different deals on Univ. site vis Loews/


----------



## rpbert1

i am staying at RPR next JUly for 3 weeks , is it possible to get the stay 4 play free tickets for the 3 weeks


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:
			
		

> thanks mac, was on Univ. site yesterday, can book AAA rate for '07 but not AP...assume those rates aren't released until a few months ahead of time?
> 
> Are there different deals on Univ. site vis Loews/





i receive maybe 3 emails a year from loews on specials they are running.
i have used both of those sites to book .


----------



## LOLA2

What time does pool close?  We will be getting in around 9:00pm. on saturday and I know my kids will want to take a dip if possible.


----------



## faindrops27

I have a family of 5. i got a quote for 1347, @hrh, and 1212, at rph. My question is where does the fifth person fit in the room. This will be my first time onsite @ universal, debating which room is roomier for 5.Oh,  our stay is for 4 nights in sept 2007. Thanks in advance


----------



## jillybeene71

You can get a rollaway...i think for 25.00 per night...we stayed 5 in a standard room at the hrh but the 5th person was only 5 so we slept 3 in one bed. 
It would have been an extra 100.00 for me...i rathered spending it at the parks than on a extra bed.
to each his/her own though...


----------



## gschmerl

Rooms at the HRH are bigger than the RPR. YOu can also bring a blow up bed with you and then you won't be charged the $25 for a roll away.


----------



## Melanie230

We are going back this year and my teenager has decided to go along with us.  We will be bringing my 4 yr old's blow up bed.  Buy yourself one of those blow up sleeping bags and let the smallest one in the group sleep on that.  You spend next to no time in your room.  YOu will be cramped but just when you are getting ready to go out and when you are getting ready for bed.


----------



## macraven

faindrops27 said:
			
		

> I have a family of 5. i got a quote for 1347, @hrh, and 1212, at rph. My question is where does the fifth person fit in the room. This will be my first time onsite @ universal, debating which room is roomier for 5.Oh,  our stay is for 4 nights in sept 2007. Thanks in advance





i have stayed at all 3 hotels.

i looked up the rates for sept.
hrh will cost more than pbh 
rph will cost the least.

you will have more room at pbh
it is cheaper than hrh.

hrh is larger than rph

you can have sufficient room at pbh or hrh with 5 in the room with a blow up bed.

i love hrh so i say go with them.
if you want to save money and want a room larger than hrh, stay at pbh.
its bathroom is largest of the 3 hotels.

hrh bathroom has a sink, mirror outside of the bathroom.
sink, loo, tub in the bathroom.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Evening Universal DISer's. I am in the process of recuiting Cheerleaders for the WPASADI Contest to begin sometime tommorrow!! Our Team is representing the Orlando Hotels, Universal (THE BIG U) and SeaWorld Boards!!! Please consider being an Audience Member and Cheerleader! Our Team is the Best and can use our support!!!! Other Boards have Had a Huge Turn Out for Cheerleaders and I know that we can scrap up a few more of you!!! We are going to Have a BLAST and hope you will Join us for the Ride!!! Just Click on the Link in my Signature and Stop in to Say Hello!!!!! Hope to See You There!!!!!


----------



## JMLBrats

Any chance of getting RPR for less than $319 a night in early April.  Have checked lots of sites and they are all that rate or higher.  No AAA rate is available.  
thanks all!


----------



## kimberh

JMLBrats said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting RPR for less than $319 a night in early April.  Have checked lots of sites and they are all that rate or higher.  No AAA rate is available.
> thanks all!


Is there a APH rate? You will have to purchase a Universal Annual pass to show at check in but you can call loews and ask the operator or put the code APH in and see if one comes up. This is Springbreak but they may have some rooms for the annual pass.


----------



## disneymom727

do the standard rooms at the RPH have refrigerators in them?  This may have been addressed before but I am too ADD to go through all the pages to look.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

disneymom727 said:


> do the standard rooms at the RPH have refrigerators in them?  This may have been addressed before but I am too ADD to go through all the pages to look.  Thanks!





all rooms have the bar fridge.
you need to pay $ so much a day for the key.

anything you use out of it and you will be charged.

if you take out the items in it and put them out on the counter and replace with your items, beware, you could be charged.

the maid does a check list count when she cleans for any items not in the fridge.  they don't necessarily "look" on a shelf or counter for them.


best way around this is stop at publix, buy one of those white styrofoam ice chests for under $5 and fill it with ice to use in your room.


----------



## Northern Mom

I keep reading about the Entertainment rate at the RPR Universal?  where do I find out about this.
thanks


----------



## Melanie230

I LOVE your Hurricanes picture.  Are you in North Carolina?  We are in Raleigh.  Too funny!


----------



## Melanie230

Northern Mom said:


> I keep reading about the Entertainment rate at the RPR Universal?  where do I find out about this.
> thanks



Go to entertainment.com.  You can look it up there.


----------



## disneymom727

Melanie230 said:


> I LOVE your Hurricanes picture.  Are you in North Carolina?  We are in Raleigh.  Too funny!




Thanks.  That was taken by a friend of ours at the RBC center right after they won the cup.  We are also in Raleigh.  Small world!!


----------



## Melanie230

At the parade at he RBC Center right?  We went to the parade downtown the next day.


----------



## disneymom727

Yes at the parade.  We didn't make it to either one. We did make it to a couple of playoff games though.


----------



## travelsandi

I can't figure out how to post a new subject. 

Anyway. I'm traveling to RPH 5/5/ to 5/9 with daughter-in-law and grandkids ages 6 and 8. Can't wait . Nothing better than going to the parks with the kids. I have a few questions.
1. How do I upgrade? I just got Loews preferred card. If I already booked our trip to a standard room? Will I be upgraded to water view or Club?
2. We were thinking of getting the meal deal. Is it worth it? I always get the dining option at disney. How does it compaie?
3. We were thinking of using the ridge in room to keep milk for kids. Will that work?


----------



## damo

travelsandi said:


> I can't figure out how to post a new subject.
> 
> Anyway. I'm traveling to RPH 5/5/ to 5/9 with daughter-in-law and grandkids ages 6 and 8. Can't wait . Nothing better than going to the parks with the kids. I have a few questions.
> 1. How do I upgrade? I just got Loews preferred card. If I already booked our trip to a standard room? Will I be upgraded to water view or Club?
> 2. We were thinking of getting the meal deal. Is it worth it? I always get the dining option at disney. How does it compaie?
> 3. We were thinking of using the ridge in room to keep milk for kids. Will that work?



1.  You will only be upgraded if there is availability when you check in since you are just a brand new member.  You would be upgraded to a pool view room.  Once you have accumulated more stays you can become a gold member and then a platinum member.
2.  Meal deal only allows you to eat at certain restaurants.  If that is okay with you, then go for it.
3.  If you are going to use the fridge, make sure you don't move anything or you will be charged for using the mini bar.


----------



## SharonLowe

travelsandi said:


> I can't figure out how to post a new subject.
> 
> Anyway. I'm traveling to RPH 5/5/ to 5/9 with daughter-in-law and grandkids ages 6 and 8. Can't wait . Nothing better than going to the parks with the kids. I have a few questions.
> 1. How do I upgrade? I just got Loews preferred card. If I already booked our trip to a standard room? Will I be upgraded to water view or Club?
> 2. We were thinking of getting the meal deal. Is it worth it? I always get the dining option at disney. How does it compaie?
> 3. We were thinking of using the ridge in room to keep milk for kids. Will that work?



As someone already said, you will only be upgraded if there is something better available at check-in.

The meal deal has just a couple of restaurants and the food is all fast food.  None of the nice restaurants are on it.  I wouldn't go for it unless all you want to eat is burgers, fries and pizza.

You might be better off using a cooler for the milk and keep replenishing the ice.  Or buy the milk cartons that don't require refrigeration.


----------



## TraceyL

Have just booked a night at RPR for next month (couldn't resist that $124 rate!) - what do I need to know?  
What sort of view can I expect from a standard, non-smoking room?  
How long is the walk to USF?  
How is the food?  
Will my DDs (10 & 6) like the pool ?
Do I need my Loews Card at check in or will my number on my reservation be sufficient?

TIA


----------



## gschmerl

YOu can fax then a room request about two weeks before you go. We requested a rrom with a park view on a high floor and got it. 
 The walk from Tower one is the shortest. Took us maybe eight to tten minutes to get to IOA...a little longer to US.
  There are restaurants at the hotel and at City Walk and the parks.
  You kids will LOVE the pool. You can also order food from the grill at the pool.
 THey didn't ask to see my Loew's card, but it couldn't hurt to have it with you.


----------



## macraven

TraceyL said:


> Have just booked a night at RPR for next month (couldn't resist that $124 rate!) - what do I need to know?
> What sort of view can I expect from a standard, non-smoking room?
> How long is the walk to USF?
> How is the food?
> Will my DDs (10 & 6) like the pool ?
> Do I need my Loews Card at check in or will my number on my reservation be sufficient?
> 
> TIA



if you don't have the loews card, give them your number.
if you don't have the number, call loews and they will give it to you over the phone.
i had to show my loews card last october and aaa card when i stayed at rph

yes, the kids will like the pool.  there is a smaller kid pool and the larger one.

i wimped out on the walk, i took the boat.  i didn't leave UO until after hhn closed down.  got the boat around 2:20 in the morning.  no way would i walk it at that time of the morning.
from what others have said, you can walk it in 10 minutes.

i requested a high floor when i checked in and recieved it.
i also requested a particular room number so i could have the view of the park rides.  very kewl indeed.

hope you enjoy your stay there!


----------



## rpbert1

I had to show them my Loews First card as well, and you will need to show your AP.


----------



## TraceyL

I never received mine - just the welcome email


----------



## iamalittlegoofy

Could not find anything at entertainment.com? Please some info.


----------



## Melanie230

Go to Entertainment.com  Click HOTELS on the home page.  Then type in Orlando and your travel dates.  A bunch of hotels will appear.  Just scroll until you find some.  Good Luck!


----------



## macraven

the days of the entertainment rate for universal's on site hotels of $125 a night are long gone.

with ent. there is a different procedure which is explained in the ent book.


----------



## janets

Thinking of doing a split stay in August between WDW and UO.  Friend has stayed at RPH and says that it's very nice.

I'm an Entertainment member as well as AAA.  What are ways to find discounts on the rooms?  I have to admit we haven't done much other than Disney the last few years but the boys are getting bigger and want to try something else.

Can anyone give me some guidance/tips to find good rates, either at RPH or even HRH or PBH?

Thanks.


----------



## laubre1

Where do I get the good rates for Royal Pacific from the Entertainment Book?  I called the hotel directly and they say there is no such thing, only a $50.00 discount off of a package.  I know that a few years ago I got half off of the rack rate. Can't seem to find it in by new book!  help!  I am going on May 25.


----------



## damo

laubre1 said:


> Where do I get the good rates for Royal Pacific from the Entertainment Book?  I called the hotel directly and they say there is no such thing, only a $50.00 discount off of a package.  I know that a few years ago I got half off of the rack rate. Can't seem to find it in by new book!  help!  I am going on May 25.



You have to book Entertainment rate through the entertainment book site.  It used to be a rate you could book through Loews but hasn't been for a few years now.  You can probably get a better rate with AAA.  If you are staying for a few days, you might want to check out the annual pass and their rates.


----------



## laubre1

In my attempt to get the best rate possible for a stay at RPH, what is the APH rate? Any suggestions for grwat rates?  right now I'm looking at $239/night before taxes with free park tix.


----------



## laubre1

oops--typing error--I meant to type grEat rates!!


----------



## macraven

the entertainment rate is not a good deal at all anymore for the onsite hotels.  it is a different procedure and program.

it is now the "guranteed best rate program" and you have to book thru the ent. website or call a toll free number.
you book the room at the best rate that is available at the time.  you have to prepay the entire stay in advance.  
when you return home, you have to complete the rebate form and mail it in.
the rebate varies to either $10-20 back on a 2 night stay.
$20 rebate for a 3-4 night stay.
etc.
on page E33 in the current entertainment book lists the rules for using them
if you call to book you get half of what you can get if you book it online.
that is the difference of the $10 to $20 rebate listed above.

the "hotels at half price" stay program in the ent book, does not list the universal hotels in their group.  this is the other program the ent has.

i briefly copied what is in the book as i typed this.  i have the current ent book and receive it yearly.

there are 2 coupons in this years book for uo hotels.
stay 4-5 nights and save $50 off the package.  the other is save $100 off the package for a 6 night or more stay on site.

once the hotels started to fill up and stay at a high occupancy, they no longer needed to entice the public to stay there using the ent book rates and specials.

i think it was 2004 when the ent rate went out the window for the hotels.  that might have been the last year it was valid.

what you have now is you book with ent. at the rack rate and get some money back as a rebate on to your cc.

you are better off booking with AAA.


aaa membership in the chgoland area is $54 a year.  besides using the aaa for on site bookings for discounts, you can also use aaa for 10 % discounts at many hotels across the country.  can also use aaa for discounts for buying on line for target and other stores.  wide range of benefits and discounts when using aaa for discounts.


hth


----------



## laubre1

TraceyL, how and where did you get the rate of $124 at RPR for next month?


----------



## macraven

laubre1 said:


> In my attempt to get the best rate possible for a stay at RPH, what is the APH rate? Any suggestions for grwat rates?  right now I'm looking at $239/night before taxes with free park tix.






go to the UO website and check your dates.  it will list the type of rooms and costs.  try all three hotels to see which one has the price you want.

if you see super saver rates, those will be the best.  that is a special on a 4 night stay.  don't book the specials that include tickets.  you don't always get the most for your money when you do that as tickets are on a promo now and a bargain price.

you call the toll free number at universal resorts and talk to someone that can help you on booking and figuring out the best/cheapest way for you to do the stay.


----------



## laubre1

Thanks Macraven!! 'm still trying to figure how TraceL got a rate of $124/nite for next month!


----------



## calgarygary

laubre1 said:


> Thanks Macraven!! 'm still trying to figure how TraceL got a rate of $124/nite for next month!



Go to the universalorlando website, click on hotels, complete the form for your dates, submit, when the new page shows, just above RPR will be "new search" click on that, all of your info. should still be in the boxes but now a box for promotion code appears, enter APH (annual pass) and submit and see what your rates are.

Edited:  I checked May 25th rates and at this time, they appear to be from 159.


----------



## macraven

laubre1 said:


> Thanks Macraven!! 'm still trying to figure how TraceL got a rate of $124/nite for next month!



i thought she had the ap and the rate for the room she wanted at rph had dropped 


sometimes the rate will drop and when more book due to that, the rate will increase again.
hotel tries to fill in some of the openings in a hurry.  they like to stay at a certain level of occupancy.


the dates/time period stayed at the hotels also makes a difference in rate.

check out the website as calgarygary suggested.
it is the best way to stay on top of rates.
when you see a rate you want, book it then, don't wait.
great rates go fast.


----------



## bush

I called last weekend and got the $124 APH rate for the first week of June (with the exception of $159 for a Saturday night).


----------



## TraceyL

laubre1 said:


> TraceyL, how and where did you get the rate of $124 at RPR for next month?



Promo code APH through the Universal website  - been waiting for a good rate - and that was it


----------



## meandthree

Where do you put in the APH code?


----------



## macraven

meandthree said:


> Where do you put in the APH code?



the box that says Promo is where you place APH


----------



## kbeitel

When do you suggest booking for June 2008 to get the best deal??

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Motherfletcher

The end of June is summer or regular season rates.

2007 Seasons   
Value  Jan 4 - Feb 15; Aug 19 - Oct 4; Nov 25 - Dec 20 
Regular Apr 29 - Jun 6; Oct 5 - Nov 20 
Summer Jun 7 - Aug 18 
Peak Feb 16 - Mar 29; Apr 12 - 28; Nov 21-24 
Holiday Mar 30 - Apr 11; Dec 21, 2007 - Jan 1, 2008 

Book now and check to see if the rates go down closer to your stay.  If you don't book now the hotel could be full.  I doubt if rates will go down.


----------



## fajaragirl

calgarygary said:


> Go to the universalorlando website, click on hotels, complete the form for your dates, submit, when the new page shows, just above RPR will be "new search" click on that, all of your info. should still be in the boxes but now a box for promotion code appears, enter APH (annual pass) and submit and see what your rates are.
> 
> Edited:  I checked May 25th rates and at this time, they appear to be from 159.


Hello everyone i am a newbie to this forum.
Just thought i would share  the special offer that i managed to get at the RPR
august 24th -28th four nights 2 free tickets to Universal and Islands of adventure for 7 days and free fast pass with room key.
totoal $940.
a very good rate i think. I could have got a cheaper hotel and bought the tickets separately but fancied staying in this one.
what do otheres think about my bargain????


----------



## AlexandNessa

fajaragirl said:


> Hello everyone i am a newbie to this forum.
> Just thought i would share  the special offer that i managed to get at the RPR
> august 24th -28th four nights 2 free tickets to Universal and Islands of adventure for 7 days and free fast pass with room key.
> totoal $940.
> a very good rate i think. I could have got a cheaper hotel and bought the tickets separately but fancied staying in this one.
> what do otheres think about my bargain????



You didn't do too badly.  The AAA rate for a Std room at RPR is $167.20 + tax, plus 2 passes at $89 + tax each, and you'd have fared about the same.  BTW, check out the "What's Your Date and Rate" thread that's a sticky.  You'll see what other's have paid.  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## fajaragirl

AlexandNessa said:


> You didn't do too badly.  The AAA rate for a Std room at RPR is $167.20 + tax, plus 2 passes at $89 + tax each, and you'd have fared about the same.  BTW, check out the "What's Your Date and Rate" thread that's a sticky.  You'll see what other's have paid.  Welcome to the boards!


Thanks AlexandNessa for the welcome
could u tell me what AAA means please?
Just signed up for the Loewsfirstcard and got upgraged room on calling can't be bad eh?
I love these forums so helpful


----------



## rpbert1

Triple A = American Automobile Association


----------



## Nicole786

I posted this on the main board, but figured i'd have more luck here with my questions! lol

1) I am not 21 although the website says you must be 21 to check in.  My cousin is 21, and hes on the reservtion but he didnt make the arrangements.  Is this going to be a problem?

2) Can you buy tickets at the resort?


I really wish there was a DIS equivalent US website out there! lol the US website really hates to divulge any information!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Nicole786 said:


> I posted this on the main board, but figured i'd have more luck here with my questions! lol
> 
> 1) I am not 21 although the website says you must be 21 to check in.  My cousin is 21, and hes on the reservtion but he didnt make the arrangements.  Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> *I don't know.  This is per their website:  "Age Requirements
> Guests must be 21 years of age to book a hotel room and provide proper identification upon check-in. "  Better call the hotel directly and ask since your cousin didn't book the room.*
> 
> 2) Can you buy tickets at the resort?  *yes, but you'd do better to buy the $89 tickets online.*
> 
> I really wish there was a DIS equivalent US website out there! lol the US website really hates to divulge any information!  *I don't get this.  There is lots of info on the Universal website, and most of us are more than happy to help here.  *



Let us know if we can help further.


----------



## macraven

Nicole786 said:


> I posted this on the main board, but figured i'd have more luck here with my questions! lol
> 
> 1) I am not 21 although the website says you must be 21 to check in.  My cousin is 21, and hes on the reservtion but he didnt make the arrangements.  Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> 2) Can you buy tickets at the resort?
> 
> 
> I really wish there was a DIS equivalent US website out there! lol the US website really hates to divulge any information!





as long as one in your group is 21 or over and will be in the room with you and on the room ressie, you should be fine.  since cousin is on the ressie, no worries. 

yes, they do enforce being 21 to book a room there.

you can buy tickets there but just as easy at guest services at the park.
it's your choice.


----------



## mjkaferle5

All of the Universal on-site hotels have a 5 guest per room minimum.  How do they handle infants, toddlers.

At the time of our trip, our children will be 9, 6, 6, and 2.

At Disney, our 2 year does not count toward the room total.  Is this the same at Universal (RPR to be exact)?


----------



## macraven

mjkaferle5 said:


> All of the Universal on-site hotels have a 5 guest per room minimum.  How do they handle infants, toddlers.
> 
> At the time of our trip, our children will be 9, 6, 6, and 2.
> 
> At Disney, our 2 year does not count toward the room total.  Is this the same at Universal (RPR to be exact)?





you will not have a problem with the baby in your room.
you will get a hotel key card for the little 
little gets the same fotl perk as all the others in your family..


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> you will not have a problem with the baby in your room.
> you will get a hotel key card for the little
> little gets the same fotl perk as all the others in your family..



Actually they have 4 kids so thats 6 people. The baby would not have a room key. A call to RPR directly will answer this question but I believe no matter what the age of the 6th person, there is a max of 5 to a room.


----------



## M2DD's

Are there any discounts/codes for the Wk of Christmas?Or is it full price


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> Actually they have 4 kids so thats 6 people. The baby would not have a room key. A call to RPR directly will answer this question but I believe no matter what the age of the 6th person, there is a max of 5 to a room.



you are absolutely correct fan!

the 2 year old does not need a ticket for the park but the family needs 2 rooms.

you are right, only 5 in the room due to fire codes with the city/county.
even if the little would be 1 year old, they need 2 rooms.


----------



## MR BUTCHIE

Robinrs said:


> *Me first! After weeks of hearing $160 to $180 a night for my annual Birthday trip in January for my son and me that I was THRILLED to learn from THIS board (thanks guys!) that the Entertainment rates had been released! I called and booked the RPH for $110 a night from January 2nd to 6th. This is for a Standard Room, the Waterview goes for $125. I don't need the view, I just need the cardkey, thank you!
> 
> Next???*



where can i get info on that ent. rate we are planing on may 08


----------



## Motherfletcher

The Entertainment rate was popular on-site a few years back.  Its a book of coupons sold by groups like the PTA.  To see if there is anything available for your dates put ENT under the promo code on this site:
https://universalhotels.ibe.netbook...o;jsessionid=CA12E7C257A28AA9327BDF3F928B6373


----------



## Dislifer

M2DD's said:


> Are there any discounts/codes for the Wk of Christmas?Or is it full price



I would be very surprised to hear about discounted rates during Christmas but I am also interested in this answer!!!


----------



## Kevenswife2

Anyone know of entertainment book discounts for Nov 22-25?  That's Thanksgiving Day , Fri, and Sat nights.  Right now I have an AAA rate of $233.10 + tx  per nt for a King but would love to lower that.


----------



## fajaragirl

dan4747 said:


> Can you walk from RPR to the parks? How far or long a walk is it?



Yes you can. It is about 15 mins walk but you can also get a boat that runs every 10 m ins. There si also a rickshaw/bike thta you can hire for a tip of around $5. WE used it once when it was pouring down with rain.
Felt sorry for the poor guy riding it.
Have fun


----------



## brianmike

PB  is past Hard Rock on the Studios side.


----------



## waltslostnephew

How are you guy's getting these rates for the RPH. I am not new to dis boards, but new to Universal threads. I am thinking of going in jan. 08.


----------



## coffeeguy

I booked a room at RPR for Dec 19th thru the 24th. I called to make ressies instead of booking on line and got a rate even better than the promo rate that was offered online. 19th and 20th for $158 a night if memory serves me correctly however prices shot way up to the holiday rates for the rest of the stay and the rates qualified for Lowes first goodies  . Cant wait for Dec to get here. This will be our first trip to US/IOA and are very excited to spend the holidays Universal style


----------



## kbeitel

We are hoping to vacation late June - to mid July 2008.  Am I understanding this correctly... the Entertainment book has discounts that can b e used at the Royal Pacific Resort???

Kim




QUOTE=Aisling;2484339]I just changed my ressie from RPH club to standard for July, down from $209 to $110/night with Entertainment rate.  I decided I'd rathe spend that extra money on real food at the restaurants and just bring our own snacks.  Also, I thought the club rooms were larger, which is what attracted me, but they're not.
I'd been waiting for Ent rates for club to come out, and the Loew's agent said she doesn't think they'll have any for next summer.
She also said that she thinks RPH will be the most crowded hotel at Universal next summer, since it's new and everyone seems to want to stay there, and that PB will be the least crowded.  She said I may want to take that into consideration.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlexandNessa

kbeitel said:


> We are hoping to vacation late June - to mid July 2008.  Am I understanding this correctly... the Entertainment book has discounts that can b e used at the Royal Pacific Resort???
> 
> Kim




No, look at the date of her post.  The Entertainment rate hasn't been good since 2003.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Renovations are complete in Tower 1.  Tower 2 is closed for renovations right now.  Since the pet rooms were in Tower 2 they are using the second floor of Tower 3 for pet rooms.  Tower 3 will be the last to get renovated.


----------



## DaddyDon

Wow Motherfletcher...I was thinking of you and your family the other day!I hope all of you are doing well.Good to see you on the board.....
Don


----------



## Motherfletcher

Hey, Don
All is well.  Loved the trip to Universal by myself.  Wife and son couldn't get the time off from the hospital (wife and daughter wouldn't go to HHN anyway).  I wish my son could have been with me for the last Bill and Ted.  He loves that show and the final show they always go a little crazy and this year was no exception.
Hope all is well with ya'll.


----------



## mayesq

Hey all.  Just booked RPR for Jan 23-26.  Trying to get one more trip out of our APs before they expire.  I haven't been to RPR in about 2 years, but it is still my fave of the 3.  Anybody have any updates on the renovations?  I booked standard but I'm Lowe's blue and they look pretty dead that week.  What are my chances for an upgrade?  Help!!


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi i have no idea where to put this so thought i'd try here and see hahaha!!  We're not staying at any universal hotels but wondering if they do character breakfasts .. and if they do, can you go to them even if not staying there?? Would love to have breakie with Scooby for cousins DD3 ... My DD8 loved breakie at IOA with Cat etc so it would be so great to do another 1 .. Thanks in advance


----------



## macraven

anyone can attend the character breakfast.
make a ressie in advance if you want to

you do not have to stay on site to attend them.

if you have the money, they will love to have you!


----------



## DizzyErin

That's fab thankyou so much ... do you know what characters they have at them?? 


macraven said:


> anyone can attend the character breakfast.
> make a ressie in advance if you want to
> 
> you do not have to stay on site to attend them.
> 
> if you have the money, they will love to have you!


----------



## jtdl

DizzyErin said:


> That's fab thankyou so much ... do you know what characters they have at them??



From concierge at RPR:

"At Royal Pacific we have Shaggy and Scooby Doo on Mondays in our Island's Dining Room between the hours of 6:45PM-9:15PM.  On Tuesdays we have Schrek and Fiona during those same time.  On Saturdays we have Woody Wood Pecker and Curios George, also during those times.  On Wednesdays The Kitchen restaurant at the Hard Rock Hotel has Woody WoodPecker or Scooby Doo and Trattoria Del Porto at The Portofino Bay Hotel has Woody Woodpecker and Scooby Doo on Fridays.  At Confisco's inside Islands of Adventure, there is a character breakfast buffet from Thursday--Sunday ( you will need reservations for that if you decide to go, and the hours are from 9:00 AM-10:30 AM).  The characters are Spiderman, Thing 1 & 2 and Cat in the Hat."


----------



## DizzyErin

Thankyou so much .. we have done the breakie at IOA and loved it .. were hoping to do a breakfast rather than dinner, thanks so much for all the info  


jtdl said:


> From concierge at RPR:
> 
> "At Royal Pacific we have Shaggy and Scooby Doo on Mondays in our Island's Dining Room between the hours of 6:45PM-9:15PM.  On Tuesdays we have Schrek and Fiona during those same time.  On Saturdays we have Woody Wood Pecker and Curios George, also during those times.  On Wednesdays The Kitchen restaurant at the Hard Rock Hotel has Woody WoodPecker or Scooby Doo and Trattoria Del Porto at The Portofino Bay Hotel has Woody Woodpecker and Scooby Doo on Fridays.  At Confisco's inside Islands of Adventure, there is a character breakfast buffet from Thursday--Sunday ( you will need reservations for that if you decide to go, and the hours are from 9:00 AM-10:30 AM).  The characters are Spiderman, Thing 1 & 2 and Cat in the Hat."


----------



## stephensmum

Hi i'm looking into booking 1 night at RPR for our Aug trip.  Can anyone tell me where to look?


----------



## coolbeans

stephensmum said:


> Hi i'm looking into booking 1 night at RPR for our Aug trip.  Can anyone tell me where to look?



I would love some info on this as well.


----------



## damo

www.loewshotels.com


----------



## Ariel'sMom

Is there a promotion code for the Royal Pacific for a stay at the end of March and beginning of April?  Thanks.


----------



## njmomboys2

Hi there...looking for help on some questions about RPH:

1) What is the walk like to the parks? Where exactly is the hotel located on the property (we have stayed at HRH before). Besides walking...what are the other transportation options to the parks?

2) What is the pool like....any slides? or kids areas (My boys are 13 & 8)

3) What about the restaurants at the hotel? Anything quick for breakfast?

4) Is there a fridge/coffeemaker in the room?

We are looking to do 3 days/2night in mid July prior to a family reunion over at WDW.......Thanks!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

njmomboys2 said:


> Hi there...looking for help on some questions about RPH:
> 
> 1) What is the walk like to the parks? Where exactly is the hotel located on the property (we have stayed at HRH before). Besides walking...what are the other transportation options to the parks?



It's about a 7 min walk on the other side of IOA....pathway is right at Margaritaville....you can take the shuttle boat or rickshaw or bus (altho, i would think taking the bus would be the 'longest' way to and from the parks from the hotel)



> 2) What is the pool like....any slides? or kids areas (My boys are 13 & 8)



There is a wet play "area", but no slides....you can use HRH and/or PBH pool if you choose (pool hopping encouraged) 



> 3) What about the restaurants at the hotel? Anything quick for breakfast?



Emerils Tchop Chop is at RPR along with Islands Dining Room....it's buffet, so you could grab something quik, but it's pricey.... recommend CW or "fast breakfast" at the parks.... 



> 4) Is there a fridge/coffeemaker in the room?



Fridge no, minibar yes, coffeemaker yes


----------



## jfhinoh

My family is going to be staying 3 nights in one of the RPR Jurassic Park Suites. We leave in less than a week and we are all very excited. This will be our first trip to Orlando as a family and our first time staying on site.  Just wondering if anyone on these boards has ever stayed in these rooms before and what your experience was--both with the suite in particular and the resort in general.  Our boys are 11 and 7 (and huge Jurassic Park fans).  

Thanks!
-Jeanne


----------



## bubba's mom

jfhinoh said:


> My family is going to be staying 3 nights in one of the RPR Jurassic Park Suites. We leave in less than a week and we are all very excited. This will be our first trip to Orlando as a family and our first time staying on site.  Just wondering if anyone on these boards has ever stayed in these rooms before and what your experience was--both with the suite in particular and the resort in general.  Our boys are 11 and 7 (and huge Jurassic Park fans).
> 
> Thanks!
> -Jeanne



Jeanne,

We will leave it up to YOU to post pix and report back on this suite.... These are brand new kid suites at the RPR that were just completed....nobody around here has reported staying in one!  I think they took some "king suites" and added the themeing and "kids" room/area.....

We look forward to your pix and reviews!! Have a great trip!!!


----------



## nez-bleu

ok - im staying at royal on the 14th and 15th of february... and i realise that the room key gives you front of row option in universal(one of the reasons for booking).. but we get off disney cruise on thursday and then plan to hit the universal parks thursday and friday before coming back to england on saturday morning. now i see it says check in is at 4 ... so will they give you a room key for earlier part of day or will we just have to wait ? i mean were going to be stright in the park after dropping car at hotel? any ideas...please.... and what are the best dining options at this end of town?? thanks in anticipation....


----------



## reddfrogg

Even if the room isn't ready, they will give you the keys, and a number to call later, to find out your room number.


----------



## macraven

i have checked in as early as 7:30 am.

you have our luggage checked in and stored if your room is not ready.
you have the same privledges as all guests once you have the room key.

you will be asked for a cell number where you can be reached.  if you do not have a cell, they will give you a phone number to call for checking to see if your room is ready.

once you know your room is ready, the front desk activates your room key.
you do not have to return there, go straight to your room as you are given the room number on that call.


----------



## everylastbreath

We are planning on going down in August, and was wondering if Royal Pacific has 2/3 BR suites or villas (Want CLUB only) or do I need to book 2 or 3 ajoining rooms?  If ajoining, do they guarantee I will get them together or just take the request? Only want to do Club - is this possible?


----------



## bubba's mom

everylastbreath said:


> We are planning on going down in August, and was wondering if Royal Pacific has 2/3 BR suites or villas (Want CLUB only) or do I need to book 2 or 3 ajoining rooms?  If ajoining, do they guarantee I will get them together or just take the request? Only want to do Club - is this possible?



Altho AlexandNessa would be the expert, I do not think there are 2/3 bedroom suites at RPR...that is more PBH.  RPR is the more 'downscale' of the 3 hotels....while we love it and it's beautiful, those types of rooms aren't there   Unfortunately, you'd have to book adjoining rooms.


----------



## nez-bleu

thanks for the replies...

now..and what are the best dining options at this end of town?? thanks in anticipation.... any ideas??


----------



## Dazed

Hi. First visit to RPR. Thanks for all the great info from this thread!

I've booked two seperate single nights, standard rooms, in early April.  
 Not too bothered about the view as we're hoping to spend most of the time using FOTL at the parks! We want to be as close as possible to the walkway and water taxi. Not too keen on pet or smoking rooms either. 
Can anyone tell me if tower 3 is club rooms only as that looks closest on the map? I'd be grateful for any room suggestions!


----------



## Terriberry

Are the standard rooms at RPR nice?  I  recently found out that I cannot get a free upgrade at the RPR because I booked  a package thru Universal. I was really disappointed.  I do not want to cancel my reservation at this point and make one thru Loews because I am afraid to screw everything up.  What is the difference in the upgraded rooms?  Is it mostly the view? If that is the case, then I guess that will be allright.  What tower are the renovated rooms in?  Maybe I can ask for one of those. Any suggestions? It doesn't matter what I am close to, I just want a nice room.  I paid $1,287.00 for 5 days. That is including fotl passes and City Walk, tickets to Universal. Do you think that was a fair deal?  Thanks for any comments


----------



## damo

Terriberry said:


> Are the standard rooms at RPR nice?  I  recently found out that I cannot get a free upgrade at the RPR because I booked  a package thru Universal. I was really disappointed.  I do not want to cancel my reservation at this point and make one thru Loews because I am afraid to screw everything up.  What is the difference in the upgraded rooms?  Is it mostly the view? If that is the case, then I guess that will be allright.  What tower are the renovated rooms in?  Maybe I can ask for one of those. Any suggestions? It doesn't matter what I am close to, I just want a nice room.  I paid $1,287.00 for 5 days. That is including fotl passes and City Walk, tickets to Universal. Do you think that was a fair deal?  Thanks for any comments



All rooms have been renovated, so don't worry about that.  The worst view you can get is of the freeway, so ask at the desk what kind of view you've gotten.  Your price is pretty good.


----------



## Terriberry

Can anyone give me a name of a grocery & liquor store that is the closest to Universal that is walkable or the shortest distance by taxi?


----------



## pixeegrl

M2DD's said:


> Are there any discounts/codes for the Wk of Christmas?Or is it full price


 The cheapest rate I could find for our stay is $259 from the 23-26 any time after the 26 and the price goes up! That was Super Saver. Maybe later on they will go down.


----------



## Muffy

We will be staying here for the 4th of july.  Can anyone recommend the best tower to stay in?  We are Platinum Loews and hope for an upgrade.


----------



## cbdmhgp

Muffy said:


> We will be staying here for the 4th of july.  Can anyone recommend the best tower to stay in?  We are Platinum Loews and hope for an upgrade.



My family and I will be there the same day that you are (June 30- July 6 ), and we will be staying in tower 3 because it's the tower that has the club lounge, and I would strongly recommend that you do club


----------



## rie'smom

Muffy said:


> We will be staying here for the 4th of july.  Can anyone recommend the best tower to stay in?  We are Platinum Loews and hope for an upgrade.




Call back and tell them you're platinum. They upgrade you immediately. We'll be there July 3-6th. You will love the RPR. Have a great trip!!!!!!!


----------



## Muffy

rie'smom said:


> Call back and tell them you're platinum. They upgrade you immediately. We'll be there July 3-6th. You will love the RPR. Have a great trip!!!!!!!



Thanks!  I'll do that!

Thanks cbdmhgp!  Gotta love CL!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Past couple of years at RPR the boat down at the pool with the waterguns hasn't been working. Anybody know why? or if they are working again. My kids would really want to know


----------



## rpbert1

They where all working last July when we where there.


----------



## peel

The search function has completely stopped working for me now, and I can't locate that map of the RPR layout.  

For my upcoming tripI booked a standard king room and requested a high floor with a theme park view.  I also signed up for Loews First.  Would it be to my advantage or disadvantage if I ask for a complimentary upgrade to pool view when I get there?  Would that mean I would be able to see the pool but not the park?


----------



## katiee511

peel:
This is the link I bookmarked for the resort map (hope it works!)
http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html

I have been reading the room assignment thread for RPR and it is my understanding if you want a park view then it would not be a pool view room. We plan to just stick with our original request if they give us a specific room and not go for the upgrade. 
However, I could be completely wrong  since we haven't actually BEEN there yet!


----------



## Hug the Mouse

cbdmhgp said:


> Past couple of years at RPR the boat down at the pool with the waterguns hasn't been working. Anybody know why? or if they are working again. My kids would really want to know



They were working March 9th


----------



## peel

katiee511 said:


> peel:
> This is the link I bookmarked for the resort map (hope it works!)
> http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html
> 
> I have been reading the room assignment thread for RPR and it is my understanding if you want a park view then it would not be a pool view room. We plan to just stick with our original request if they give us a specific room and not go for the upgrade.
> However, I could be completely wrong  since we haven't actually BEEN there yet!



Thank you for the map link!

It seems like if you're in Tower 1, the pool view would be opposite to the park view, but if you're in Tower 3 the pool is in the same direction as the park.  I guess I'll just find out when I get there!


----------



## katiee511

peel said:


> Thank you for the map link!
> 
> It seems like if you're in Tower 1, the pool view would be opposite to the park view, but if you're in Tower 3 the pool is in the same direction as the park.  I guess I'll just find out when I get there!



I believe you are right after I finished reading all the room posts. I am mainly concentrating on Tower 1 because we would rather walk than take the boat. 

Have fun on your trip!!! We don't go until Christmas. My sister is coming from CT, hopefully no winter storms to kill all my planning!


----------



## peel

Thanks!  We did Disney/Universal for our honeymoon last year, but we didn't stay on Universal property.  It was our first time there, and we fell in love with it.  I couldn't resist booking a short trip back for our anniversary.  It was going to be a surprise for my husband but I couldn't take keeping the secret anymore!  

I've gone to Disney the last few years in January and I've been okay with the weather.  Think positive thoughts for December!


----------



## LilMommyBug

From what I gathered from this site & others, room 1725 is good? I called last night & had them add the request to our reservation. Was that the right choice?


----------



## katiee511

That is one on my 'short list'. That section of Tower 1 is where we will request. Such great comments about it here from the people who know!


----------



## bubba's mom

LilMommyBug said:


> From what I gathered from this site & others, *room 1725 is good*? I called last night & had them add the request to our reservation. Was that the right choice?



  yep....an excellent view of IOA from there.  We stayed a couple doors down in 1729 a couple years ago...it was awesome    1733, 1731, 1729, 1727, 1725...you get the idea...they all face IOA


----------



## rie'smom

bubba's mom said:


> yep....an excellent view of IOA from there.  We stayed a couple doors down in 1729 a couple years ago...it was awesome    1733, 1731, 1729, 1727, 1725...you get the idea...they all face IOA



Are there any king suites near any of these rooms? Thanks!!


----------



## bubba's mom

rie'smom said:


> Are there any king suites near any of these rooms? Thanks!!



None that I'm aware of  ....but AlexandNessa may be able to help you better with that....they only stay King Suites and are more the 'expert' than I


----------



## rie'smom

Thanks for the reply .


----------



## bubba's mom

rie'smom said:


> Thanks for the reply .



You bet


----------



## everylastbreath

I see that Tower 1 is the place to request- can someone recommend a Kids Suite in that tower that I can request for August?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

everylastbreath said:


> I see that Tower 1 is the place to request- can someone recommend a Kids Suite in that tower that I can request for August?  Thanks everyone!



Wanted to forewarn you that the Kid Suites are new for this year (reno's were over the fall/winter) and not many (esp. the 'veterns') have stayed in Kid Suites.  Didn't want to leave you hanging for an answer when it may be quite awhile till someone posts here who has actually stayed in one


----------



## TnTWalter

OK I'm hoping not to have to read through 39 pages...

so is there a 'summary' page like you often see on these threads to help me?

Also where are the 'deals'?? Everyone always talks about Universal being less expensive so can someone explain what type of discounts they have? Typical AAA? or do they also have codes like WDW? Is there a quick and dirty summary someone can link me to also so I don't annoy people? This resort looks great!

I love the front of the line concept although not really sure how it works except you need to stay 'onsite'....I'm not sure about the Platinum thing..but I imagine it's like frequent flyer miles?

Kids will be 9,7,6 when we go. They loved all rides at WDW [ToT and Dinosaur and EE were scary but they did em, all too short for RnR]

Thanks so much.

Trish


----------



## bubba's mom

TnTWalter said:


> so is there a 'summary' page like you often see on these threads to help me?



Only summary page I can think of is the FAQ   (but, that may be about the parks....)



			
				TnTWalter said:
			
		

> Also where are the 'deals'?? Everyone always talks about Universal being less expensive so can someone explain what type of discounts they have? Typical AAA? or do they also have codes like WDW? Is there a quick and dirty summary someone can link me to also so I don't annoy people? This resort looks great!



These are the discount rates for the hotels: 3+ nights = Supersaver, AAA and Annual Pass.  That's about it, and you'll find the Supersaver (if available for your dates) the best rate, with AAA the next best rate.  They don't have 'codes' like Disney, as they are Loews Hotels....just sitting on Universal property  



			
				TnTWalter said:
			
		

> I love the front of the line concept although not really sure how it works except you need to stay 'onsite'....I'm not sure about the Platinum thing..but I imagine it's like frequent flyer miles?



If you stay onsite, your room key acts as your Express Pass...unlimited for your whole stay (unlike the Express Pass Plus, you purchase it and it's only good 1x each attraction).  

The Loews First Card (which is free and you can register for one at the Loews website) is like a frequent flyer type thing...you don't get any room discounts w/ it, but rather perks: late checkout, use of fitness center, welcome gift, paper, etc.... You raise your status level by number of stays (all explained at Loews site).  You start out as a "Blue" level, then "Gold" and finally make it to "Platinum"....the higher your status, the better free upgrades you get on your room  




			
				TnTWalter said:
			
		

> Kids will be 9,7,6 when we go. They loved all rides at WDW [ToT and Dinosaur and EE were scary but they did em, all too short for RnR
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Trish



They will love everything at UO....unless they aren't tall enough for Dueling Dragons and Hulk....    They sound like very brave/daring kids


----------



## macraven

TnTWalter said:


> OK I'm hoping not to have to read through 39 pages...
> 
> so is there a 'summary' page like you often see on these threads to help me?
> 
> Also where are the 'deals'?? Everyone always talks about Universal being less expensive so can someone explain what type of discounts they have? Typical AAA? or do they also have codes like WDW? Is there a quick and dirty summary someone can link me to also so I don't annoy people? This resort looks great!
> 
> I love the front of the line concept although not really sure how it works except you need to stay 'onsite'....I'm not sure about the Platinum thing..but I imagine it's like frequent flyer miles?
> 
> Kids will be 9,7,6 when we go. They loved all rides at WDW [ToT and Dinosaur and EE were scary but they did em, all too short for RnR]
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Trish




i know you don't want to, but i suggest you read the entire thread.
when someone asks a question and others post their answer, you will get different ideas and a lot of info from all view points.

it is to your advantage to read the thread in its entirety.

you will also have questions answered that you had not thought of asking.


if you have specific questions, i can try to help you.


----------



## ldmilton

macraven said:


> it is to your advantage to read the thread in its entirety.
> you will also have questions answered that you had not thought of asking.


----------



## macraven

someone sent me a pm for the layout map of rph.

i will post the link here for everyone to see.


hope it helps you






http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html


----------



## ldmilton

What is the best way to make a tower/room request...fax or phone?  

I requested 7th floor in Tower 1 when I made the the reservation, but the reservationist (is that a word??) said they don't take requests and that 7th floor rooms were Club level.    Also, how soon would you make the request.  We leave in 25 days!!! 

Thanks in advance!   Planned my first WDW vacation a couple of years ago from info on the DIS forums, and have done the same since moving over to the dark side!   Love it that folks are so willing to share their knowledge!


----------



## AlexandNessa

ldmilton said:


> What is the best way to make a tower/room request...fax or phone?
> 
> I requested 7th floor in Tower 1 when I made the the reservation, but the reservationist (is that a word??) said they don't take requests and that 7th floor rooms were Club level.    Also, how soon would you make the request.  We leave in 25 days!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!   Planned my first WDW vacation a couple of years ago from info on the DIS forums, and have done the same since moving over to the dark side!   Love it that folks are so willing to share their knowledge!



Only the 7th floor of Tower 3 is club.  Tower 1 has no club.  You got an idiot reservationist (i'm not sure it's a word either.   ).  Call back, and if you have a specific room in mind, request the specific room.  If the same person answers that gave you a hard time, then just hang up and try again.


----------



## Terriberry

Can anyone advise me what rooms are closest to the pool at the RPR?   What tower would that be? Does anyone know if all the rooms have been refurbished?  Also, are the tv's in the standard rooms flat screened?

Thanks for any input


----------



## rie'smom

Which is the best King suite to request? Also, if you're getting the King suite because of Loews Paltinum, do they honor requests? Thanks!!


----------



## stepdisney

Okay, I have several questions.  This is our first stay at US/IOA.  My DS7 has severe asthma and cannot be near smoking nor in a room that is near pets or allows pets.  I'd love to have a room with a park view (I think).  We have a Loews card but are newbies.  Where are the pet/smoking rooms?  What rooms would you suggest for new people who want the best room and view.  We are not party people and are not interested in loud nights.  We want it quiet but we would like a nice view.  Do they have evening fire works at Universal?  

Thanks for any information.


----------



## macraven

stepdisney said:


> Okay, I have several questions.  This is our first stay at US/IOA.  My DS7 has severe asthma and cannot be near smoking nor in a room that is near pets or allows pets.  I'd love to have a room with a park view (I think).  We have a Loews card but are newbies.  Where are the pet/smoking rooms?  What rooms would you suggest for new people who want the best room and view.  We are not party people and are not interested in loud nights.  We want it quiet but we would like a nice view.  Do they have evening fire works at Universal?
> 
> Thanks for any information.



call and ask the hotel what floors are animals allowed on.
then have the hotel reservationist put it in your file of the allergy of dogs and smoke.

they will honor your request.

i posted in a thread a few back the layout of the hotel.

which area there did you want to stay in?
you can see the different views in the picture.

fire works are done in the summer only for specific dates.

you can obtain that info from the park guide maps
or, call UO and ask the dates for the firework display


----------



## bubba's mom

Pets are Tower 2


----------



## stepdisney

macraven said:


> call and ask the hotel what floors are animals allowed on.
> then have the hotel reservationist put it in your file of the allergy of dogs and smoke.
> 
> they will honor your request.
> 
> i posted in a thread a few back the layout of the hotel.
> 
> which area there did you want to stay in?
> you can see the different views in the picture.
> 
> fire works are done in the summer only for specific dates.
> 
> you can obtain that info from the park guide maps
> or, call UO and ask the dates for the firework display




Thanks.   



bubba's mom said:


> Pets are Tower 2



Thank you. I am wondering if I should change my reservation. Are people walking their pets around the property?    What do people do with their pets when they are at the parks?  I am sorry if these questions sound silly.


----------



## bubba's mom

I believe there is a special dogwalking path (have trashcans along the way for waste) and they stay around that area.  Only once did I see a man walking a small dog on the path from RPR to CW.  Maybe he didn't get that far? I don't know....  I've never taken a pet before, but I'm guessing they stay in the room while their owners are at the parks.    I actually wouldn't change your res, as ALL the hotels accept pets.  At least at RPR, they are in a whole different tower/building, while the other resorts have the 1 building, just certain floors/rooms set aside for pets. 

You'll be fine at RPR and probably won't see any pets (unless you're in Tower 2)... We've stayed at RPR many nites and never seen a pet.  If you really don't want to be around them, request Tower 1 or 3


----------



## rie'smom

We've stayd at the RPR bunches of times and the only time we saw dogs was whn there was a doggie tea. My husband has a terrible allergy to pet dander and he's never had a problem at RPR. I just have his allergy notd on our reservation.


----------



## macraven

stepdisney said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am wondering if I should change my reservation. Are people walking their pets around the property?    What do people do with their pets when they are at the parks?  I am sorry if these questions sound silly.





i think it is great you are working out all the issues in advance.
when you have a child with medical problems, the last thing you want is for them to become ill on vacation.

i have not seen dogs on any elevators at rph.
at hrh, the animal floor is first floor and they all walk out the side door.

at rph there will be a designated area where the owners can take their dogs for a walk.

some people put their pets at the kennel for uo when they will be gone all day.  the hotel advises guests to walk their animals every 3-4 hours.
if any guest has issues over dog barking or animal noise, the hotel will deal with it promptly.

i have not seen too many guests bring pets with them on vacations.
the hotel requires an up to date record from the vet before check in when you bring an animal.


be sure to have on your ressie the allergies to animals and smoke.
if you have any issues at all once you check in, ask to speak to the front end manager at check in.
or, the manager on duty once you are there.


rooms are assigned like they are at disney, usually the 4 days prior your room will be blocked off.
for guests that have special requests or needs, their rooms can be blocked off when you make the ressie.
that is why i suggest you call and have the needs listed now instead of waiting til you arrive


----------



## pop5

I cant remember what type of room I booked. We have 5 people . I cant wait.


----------



## pop5

One more thing...Do you buy your tickets before you get there??


----------



## Mike©

Hi !   I was reading the thread for the first time and noticed that many of the photo links are now 404'd. So I thought I would add a active one to the thread.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikestepelton/sets/72157602114782233/detail/

There are 25 photos at the beginning of the set of RP


----------



## dsmom

Stepdisney-  definately call and have them note your son's allergies.  We have it noted at both RPR and PB.  My son also has severe asthma and severe allergies-  they remove the pillows and replace them with hypoallergenic ones.  They will also do what they call a "deep cleaning " of the room before you check in.  They also will replace the bedding daily for you.  My son had to quit traveling because he reacted everywhere- even at disney- but we have never had  a problem at RPR or PB.  We have never seen an animal at RPR but we have seen  a lot of dogs at PB.


----------



## rie'smom

Mike©;24492714 said:
			
		

> Hi !   I was reading the thread for the first time and noticed that many of the photo links are now 404'd. So I thought I would add a active one to the thread.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikestepelton/sets/72157602114782233/detail/
> 
> There are 25 photos at the beginning of the set of RP



Thanks for the great pics!!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

oh wow, I am so glad I read this. I will most definately be asking for the tower 1 or 3, my daughter and I both have severe allergies. Usually when I make ressies I put that info in the note section. I also usually call the week before to make sure everything is alright. Last time I ended up in a pet/smoke room I was taken to the ER with a severe migraine and was so stuffed up, I'm sure anyone with allergies can relate.  
So when you make ressies online do they have a note section to mention allergies? And when is the best time to call to ask for a room that hasn't had pets or smoking in it? I would love a view don't get me wrong, but I'm more concerned about our health so even if they stick me on the bottom floor I'm fine as long as we can breathe and function!!


----------



## stepdisney

bubba's mom said:


> You'll be fine at RPR and probably won't see any pets (unless you're in Tower 2)... We've stayed at RPR many nites and never seen a pet.  If you really don't want to be around them, request Tower 1 or 3



Thanks.  I am calling and requesting tower 1.  I've read that this is the closest tower with the best view of the park.  



rie'smom said:


> We've stayd at the RPR bunches of times and the only time we saw dogs was whn there was a doggie tea. My husband has a terrible allergy to pet dander and he's never had a problem at RPR. I just have his allergy notd on our reservation.



Thank you!! It is good to know that they not only read your request, but also do a great job making sure your room is clean.  



dsmom said:


> Stepdisney-   They will also do what they call a "deep cleaning " of the room before you check in.  They also will replace the bedding daily for you.  My son had to quit traveling because he reacted everywhere- even at disney- but we have never had  a problem at RPR or PB.  We have never seen an animal at RPR but we have seen  a lot of dogs at PB.



   We requested a deep cleaning or what Disney calls a VIP cleaning last year at the WL.  They "forgot" but when my DS woke up with his eyes red and swollen, they did a wonderful job and we had fresh clean linen and new pillows.  They also changed the filter in the air ducts.  



macraven said:


> i think it is great you are working out all the issues in advance.
> when you have a child with medical problems, the last thing you want is for them to become ill on vacation.
> 
> i have not seen dogs on any elevators at rph.
> at hrh, the animal floor is first floor and they all walk out the side door.
> 
> at rph there will be a designated area where the owners can take their dogs for a walk.
> 
> some people put their pets at the kennel for uo when they will be gone all day.  the hotel advises guests to walk their animals every 3-4 hours.
> if any guest has issues over dog barking or animal noise, the hotel will deal with it promptly.
> 
> i have not seen too many guests bring pets with them on vacations.
> the hotel requires an up to date record from the vet before check in when you bring an animal.
> 
> 
> be sure to have on your ressie the allergies to animals and smoke.
> if you have any issues at all once you check in, ask to speak to the front end manager at check in.
> or, the manager on duty once you are there.
> 
> 
> rooms are assigned like they are at disney, usually the 4 days prior your room will be blocked off.
> for guests that have special requests or needs, their rooms can be blocked off when you make the ressie.
> that is why i suggest you call and have the needs listed now instead of waiting til you arrive



Macraven, you are a peach  .  Thank you for reassuring me.  I don't want my DS to have to suffer at all.  We had to drive to the hospital from I95 one year because he had an attack in the car.  It is frightening and we now know to take precautions.  I will make sure our room is taken care of right away this year instead of assuming like we did last year.


----------



## macraven

Mike©;24492714 said:
			
		

> Hi !   I was reading the thread for the first time and noticed that many of the photo links are now 404'd. So I thought I would add a active one to the thread.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikestepelton/sets/72157602114782233/detail/
> 
> There are 25 photos at the beginning of the set of RP



i just finished watching the slide show and loved it.

tanks for sharing...!!




stepdisney said:


> Macraven, you are a peach  .  Thank you for reassuring me.  I don't want my DS to have to suffer at all.  We had to drive to the hospital from I95 one year because he had an attack in the car.  It is frightening and we now know to take precautions.  I will make sure our room is taken care of right away this year instead of assuming like we did last year.




call the hotel directly a week before you go.  talk to the concierge group.
they will make sure your requests will be honored.  i have never known them to ignore anything for a medical need.

anyone can use the concierge in the lobby area.
they have access to all the departments and can make a smooth go with all your needs.

be sure to get the names of any TM's you talk with.
just in case your notes at check in don't reflect what you were reassured, if you know the name of the person that talked with you prior, it will expedite the situation.

any place can have a computer glitch.  always go prepared no matter where your destination is.

i had a special rate at rph 2 years ago.  they couldn't find it on my file.
i had the email of the tm that contacted me with the rate and it was honored by the front desk manager when i checked in.


go and have a lot of fun on your trip!


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

Mike©;24492714 said:
			
		

> Hi !   I was reading the thread for the first time and noticed that many of the photo links are now 404'd. So I thought I would add a active one to the thread.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikestepelton/sets/72157602114782233/detail/
> 
> There are 25 photos at the beginning of the set of RP



Thank You!  Fab photos. 
It's great to get a peek at the place before we arrive.
We appreciate your sharing


----------



## Mike©

Thank You everyone for the "Thank Yous" !  

Just happy to help out


----------



## RAPstar

Reading a couple of TR's and noticing in some of the room pics the coffee that comes with the "pod" coffee maker. Is the provided coffee free or do you have to pay for it if you use it? Just curious!!


----------



## macraven

coffee packs are free


----------



## macraven

anytime you need more or need anything, push the button on the phone for star service and it will be taken care of.

i have needed a couple packs of coffee at midnight before and received it


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I know I've been back and forth on the board asking alot of questions, sorry...but I do appreciate everyone answering it has really help. I'm trying to dot my i's and cross my t's

I'm hoping someone can help me again! 
I noticed it says the RP rooms are a little smaller then the other 2, how would you compare to the value resorts at Disney. I ask because there are 5 of us , though DD loves to sleep in her sleeping bag, I'm just hoping it won't be to crowded. At the values I have to get 2 rooms, hoping we won't have to do that here!  Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## macraven

i believe all stars value rooms are 260 sq ft.

this is the info on rph rooms.
i am listing them all as i don't remember which room you are staying in.


if you are staying in a standard room at rph, they are 335 sq ft and a choice of one king bed or two queens.


they are bigger than disneys values.
the bath area has a half wall to separate the sink area from the bed.



In-room safe
Two dual-line telephones (one cordless) with voicemail system
On Command® in-room movies, video check-out and remote control television with cable channels and PlayStation® 2 video games - fees apply
Smart room technology for automated heating and air conditioning
Coffee maker and coffee
Refreshment pantry
Iron and ironing board
Hair dryer and make-up mirror
High-speed internet access (HSIA) - $9.95/day
Daily newspaper delivery to guest room (New York Times) upon request only


Standard Guest Rooms
Enjoy 335 square feet of tropical paradise in one of our inviting Standard Guest Rooms. Each offers king bed or double queen bed accommodations, and a wealth of exceptional amenities.

View Photo & Floor Plan

Water View Rooms
It's all the comfort and amenities of our 335 square foot Standard Guest Rooms, with a view. Gaze out upon the hotel's spectacular lagoon pool or waterway during the day, or catch breathtaking sunsets over the Beach area at dusk. 

View Photo & Floor Plan

View Maximum Occupancy
Back to Top

Royal Club Level Rooms

Enjoy additional perks and privileges when you upgrade to one of our 42 Club Level rooms or suites on the hotel's exclusive 7th floor. Youll also enjoy access to the Royal Club Lounge and a host of extra benefits. 


Club Level Rooms are either Standard or Water View. 

Access to our 2,000 square foot lounge located on the 7th floor
Additional room amenities: cordless phone, evening turndown service, and cotton signature bathrobes
Free access to health club, The Gymnasium
Personal concierge services to help with all your vacation needs
Complimentary coffee, tea, and soft drinks throughout the day
Continental breakfast served each morning (6:30 am - 10:00 am)
Hot & Cold Hors d'oeuvres and Complimentary beer and wine, along with $5 cocktails (5:00 pm - 7:00 pm)
Sweets Hour each night (8:00 pm - 9:30 pm

Lounge Open daily 6:30am - 10:00pm 

Back to Top

Kids Suites
Our Jurassic Park Kid Suites let mom and dad have a little privacy, and the kids have some fun! With a standard king bedroom for the adults plus a separate room for the kids, theres plenty of space for the whole family at 670 square feet. The two separate rooms are connected, and feature a single exterior entrance to the adult room. The childrens room opens only into the adults room, and not into the hallway. The kids rooms are themed in Jurassic Park décor and include two twin beds, a desk and chair, separate closet, and 32 flat screen television with DVD player.

View Photo & Floor Plan 

Register to win a Family Get-a-way for 4 in a new Kids Suite!


King Suites
Our 670 square foot King Suite will make you feel like island royalty. Youll find a living room and separate bedroom featuring a king-size bed. The spacious living area offers ample room for your relaxation and entertainment, along with a pull-out sofa and a desk area. Both rooms feature an entertainment center with television and sitting areas. 

View Photo & Floor Plan


Hospitality Suites
Ideal for private entertaining, the oversized Hospitality Suites feature entertainment areas, a conference table, a service pantry with refrigerator, and a full bath. The 1,005 square foot parlor also features an adjoining 335 square foot bedroom. A second adjoining room can also be reserved to create a two-bedroom suite. Must call 1-888-273-1311 to book this suite.

View Photo & Floor Plan


Presidential Suites
Youll be swept away by the lush and exotic grandeur of the Loews Royal Pacific Resort's aristocratic Presidential Suites. At an expansive 1,340 square feet your own exclusive island retreat comes complete with a large dining area, entertainment area, two full bathrooms and luxurious furnishings including a separate study. Its truly island hospitality and luxury on an epic scale. Must call 1-888-273-1311 to book this suite.

View Photo & Floor Plan

View Maximum Occupancy


----------



## bubba's mom

In short, what macraven is saying, is RPR standard rooms are larger than Values at Disney....you will definately have MORE room at RPR.  We've stayed ASMo & RPR....definately more room at RPR


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> anytime you need more or need anything, push the button on the phone for star service and it will be taken care of.
> 
> i have needed a couple packs of coffee at midnight before and received it



sweet! thanks mac! oh, would I also call star services if I wanted to make ressie's for Mythos when I arrive, or is there another number I should call?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## macraven

you can or you can ask the hotel lobby concierge to help you with it or you can call yourself.

if you call yourself, you would have a first hand choice of dining times.

in slow season, mythos usually closes at 3 pm


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you can or you can ask the hotel lobby concierge to help you with it or you can call yourself.
> 
> if you call yourself, you would have a first hand choice of dining times.
> 
> in slow season, mythos usually closes at 3 pm



cool. ill call 30 days b4 cause i read somewhere they dont take ressie's til then, if then too


----------



## lrauers

Do the king suites have 1 bathroom or 2? Where can I look at a floorplan?Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Thanks again ya'll, appreciate it. So glad we'll have enough room!


----------



## macraven

lrauers said:


> Do the king suites have 1 bathroom or 2? Where can I look at a floorplan?Thanks!



kings have 1 bathroom.


open the link below to check out the floor plans


http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_rpr_accomodations.html


scroll down and when you see the room you have a selected, click on the floor plan link.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> cool. ill call 30 days b4 cause i read somewhere they dont take ressie's til then, if then too



depending on the time of the year, mythos usually starts taking ressies 2 weeks out


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

yes, sorry more questions?? 
I noticed some pics on another thread it showed where the coffee is and the different flavors to put in your coffee. Also saw a mini bar mentioned in the rooms. My question is does all this stuff cost extra when you use it. I know some places charge you for what you use out of the mini bar?? 
Thanks again, hope I'm not getting on anyone's nerves with all the questions, but with 3 kids I just want to make sure I know everything before make final decisions.


----------



## macraven

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> yes, sorry more questions??
> I noticed some pics on another thread it showed where the coffee is and the different flavors to put in your coffee. Also saw a mini bar mentioned in the rooms. My question is does all this stuff cost extra when you use it. I know some places charge you for what you use out of the mini bar??
> Thanks again, hope I'm not getting on anyone's nerves with all the questions, but with 3 kids I just want to make sure I know everything before make final decisions.



when i said you should ask here, i meant it.
really truly did.

you are not charged for the coffee pods you use.
they will be replenished when the rooms are cleaned the next day.

the condiments for the coffee are free also.

the fiji water has a charge.  it is too expensive.  it is cheaper to buy water in the park then use the one in the room.

there is a charge for the mini bar.

it is checked each day by the maids that come to clean your room.
it is costly to use the stuff in the fridge.

bring your own, much cheaper.

i have read where some people use the fridge and put their stuff in it during the night and then put the hotel stuff back in the fridge in the daytime.

there is a check list the maids do when they check the fridge.  if something has been used in it, you will have the charge for that item on your bill.


if you want to rent the fridge, have them take out their stuff so you don't get stuck being charged for it.

i think it is cheaper to get a styrofoam chest at the stores in orlando for about $3-4.  fill it with the ice from the floor.

let the ice chest sit in your bathtub while you are in the parks and away from the room.
refill the ice chest in the evening.

that's what a lot of us do instead of using the fridge.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i think it is cheaper to get a styrofoam chest at the stores in orlando for about $3-4.  fill it with the ice from the floor.
> 
> let the ice chest sit in your bathtub while you are in the parks and away from the room.
> refill the ice chest in the evening.
> 
> that's what a lot of us do instead of using the fridge.



 we do that _everytime_


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Thanks, that is what we do at Disney value resorts as well. Cheaper then renting the fridge. Guess that's what we'll do this time as well!
I just will have to make it perfectly clear to our kids not to use anything in the fridge while we are there!!


----------



## macraven

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Thanks, that is what we do at Disney value resorts as well. Cheaper then renting the fridge. Guess that's what we'll do this time as well!
> I just will have to make it perfectly clear to our kids not to use anything in the fridge while we are there!!



the fridge is locked unless you want it not to be.


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> we do that _everytime_


We do as well, works like a charm!!!


----------



## JSThatcher

RPR hotel person told me today that all King Suites have a view of pool or park. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

macraven said:


> the fridge is locked unless you want it not to be.



good to know, Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

We never take the key for the fridge, but like everyone else we get the styrofoam cooler, we also ask the maid if she could leave extra coffee when we are there, she leaves loads and it has never been a problem.


----------



## rpbert1

JSThatcher said:


> RPR hotel person told me today that all King Suites have a view of pool or park. Anyone know for sure?



 No, they all do not have a view of the pool or park, would depend on the tower you are in


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

rpbert1 said:


> We never take the key for the fridge, but like everyone else we get the styrofoam cooler, we also ask the maid if she could leave extra coffee when we are there, she leaves loads and it has never been a problem.



ooo,yeah!! I love my coffee, those at Universal would not want to come across me if I haven't had my coffee!!


----------



## rpbert1

What i do GrumpyFamilyof5 is, i go down when Orchid Court opens for breakfast and get me and DW 2 coffees, you then get free refills upto 11am on weekdays and 12midday at weekends,


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

rpbert1 said:


> What i do GrumpyFamilyof5 is, i go down when Orchid Court opens for breakfast and get me and DW 2 coffees, you then get free refills upto 11am on weekdays and 12midday at weekends,



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## damo

JSThatcher said:


> RPR hotel person told me today that all King Suites have a view of pool or park. Anyone know for sure?



I know for sure that that is not true.  We stayed in a King Suite in February that was on the second level, right beside the elevators facing the front of the hotel.

Here is our view:


----------



## RAPstar

Just wondering if they charge to use the in-room safe? Doubletree does, so just wanted to make sure.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Just wondering if they charge to use the in-room safe? Doubletree does, so just wanted to make sure.



no charge for use of the safe.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> no charge for use of the safe.



Thank heavens for little girls..............um, I mean mac, the answerer of questions!!


----------



## tlrotzoll

Great info!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Thank heavens for little girls..............um, I mean mac, the answerer of questions!!



anything for you sweetie.............


----------



## pixeegrl

Anyone have the number for the RPR? I have a question about government rates and would rather speak to someone in person from the actual resort than the Loews 800 number unless someone else tells me they are the same. LOL Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

407.503.3000


----------



## pixeegrl

Thank you!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

You are welcome


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, 1 more question and I think I'll have everything covered. Since my flight my last day there isn't til 8:30 that night, will I be able to leave my luggage at the reception desk when I check out and go take a few last rides at the park til my shuttle comesto pick me up? Thanks in advance, yet again!!  

~Andy/Robert/whatever else you want to call me


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Ok, 1 more question and I think I'll have everything covered. Since my flight my last day there isn't til 8:30 that night, will I be able to leave my luggage at the reception desk when I check out and go take a few last rides at the park til my shuttle comesto pick me up? Thanks in advance, yet again!!
> 
> ~Andy/Robert/whatever else you want to call me






i do that each year.

i check out at 2 pm from the hotel.
i take my luggage to the bell hops and have it locked/stored in the luggage room.
you will be given a claim check for it.

go to the parks and play all you want.
if you need to clean up any before you leave to go to the airport, you are allowed to use the showers by the pool.
use the towels there also.

pack a small bag for a change of clothes and have that separate from your suitcase.  get that bag from the storage area if you want to shower before leaving the hotel.


(i usually don't shower once i leave the hotel after going back into the park.  i don't want to deal with a bag and then repacking clothes in the suitcase.
i stay away from all water rides that afternoon.
and i make sure i don't sit on any melted ice cream on a park bench.)

if you bypass the shower thing, just go to the bell hops and give them your claim check and they will bring your luggage to you.

they can bring it on the rolling bin outside and help load the car up for you.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i do that each year.
> 
> i check out at 2 pm from the hotel.
> i take my luggage to the bell hops and have it locked/stored in the luggage room.
> you will be given a claim check for it.
> 
> go to the parks and play all you want.
> if you need to clean up any before you leave to go to the airport, you are allowed to use the showers by the pool.
> use the towels there also.
> 
> pack a small bag for a change of clothes and have that separate from your suitcase.  get that bag from the storage area if you want to shower before leaving the hotel.
> 
> 
> (i usually don't shower once i leave the hotel after going back into the park.  i don't want to deal with a bag and then repacking clothes in the suitcase.
> i stay away from all water rides that afternoon.
> and i make sure i don't sit on any melted ice cream on a park bench.)
> 
> if you bypass the shower thing, just go to the bell hops and give them your claim check and they will bring your luggage to you.
> 
> they can bring it on the rolling bin outside and help load the car up for you.



Sweet! Why would riding water rides make you want to shower again? And since I'm using the Mears shuttle, I call to set up my time the day before so I know when to be back at the hotel, I'd imagine.


----------



## rpbert1

we used the Health center showers last summer , before leaving.
just asked the girl on the reception and it was not a problem.


----------



## ky07

So what is the latest you can check out at RPR


----------



## vbmom40

Has anyone ever stayed at club level on site at universal orlando?
We are going to be taking 4(18) and 2(17) year old boys for a graduation trip in June of 2009. Which hotel would be best for them?  Any info would be helpful
Darlene


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> So what is the latest you can check out at RPR



I think 1pm



vbmom40 said:


> Has anyone ever stayed at club level on site at universal orlando?
> We are going to be taking 4(18) and 2(17) year old boys for a graduation trip in June of 2009. Which hotel would be best for them?  Any info would be helpful
> Darlene



Haven't stayed Club..... I'm thinking Hard Rock Hotel would be better for them....but, that's my opinion....others will share I'm sure....(don't forget, pool hopping IS encouraged   )


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> I think 1pm
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't stayed Club..... I'm thinking Hard Rock Hotel would be better for them....but, that's my opinion....others will share I'm sure....(don't forget, pool hopping IS encouraged   )



Thanks Barb


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> Thanks Barb


----------



## disneycatz

Finally! finally able to take daughter to universal for  birthday! Asked Loew's agent, if I buy an annual or preferred annual pass, if the rate is better than a FL res. rate or AAA rate. She said for June- FL res. best.($189)

What is the entertainment rate? What does it mean and how do you get it?

Also- does anyone have FL annual pass? I wonder if the preferred is worth it.

Help! Waited 3 years to go to universal....whoopee!


Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

On their site the APH rate for June and July is - midweek $189 and weekend $194. The AAA rates are $207 midweek and $220 weekends
I have a prefered AP but have booked with the AAA rate to get the Loews first perks.


----------



## fvols98

FYI - Got rate of $139 AP 1st week in June.  Savings of $55 over AAA.


----------



## bubba's mom

Power Annual Pass doesn't get you hotel discounts...only the Preferred Annual pass and Premiere AP (which, you shouldn't need).

Preferred AP should have cheaper than AAA rates for June....not sure what FL rates are.  When you call the hotel, ask the FL resident rate and the AP rate.... both are most likely cheaper than AAA.


----------



## rpbert1

fvols98 said:


> FYI - Got rate of $139 AP 1st week in June.  Savings of $55 over AAA.


1st week in june takes in Value season so it is much cheaper , the Summer rates start on 5th June, which puts rates up.


----------



## TerryCRZ

I got the Florida rate of $139.00 but we are arriving on a Friday so weekend prices are $169.00 per night. This was the cheapest I could find at the moment considering I dont have AP's. I do have AAA but their figure was still a lot higher.  I Thought of changing over to AAA when I had the chance but I'm not going to over pay for the room just to get a bag with candy, peanuts, & juice...LOL, I really don't care for an upgrade either. I heard the standard rooms on Bldg. 1 are pretty good.


----------



## bubba's mom

TerryCRZ said:


> I got the Florida rate of $139.00
> 
> I Thought of changing over to AAA when I had the chance but I'm not going to over pay for the room just to get a bag with candy, peanuts, & juice...LOL, I really don't care for an upgrade either. I heard the standard rooms on Bldg. 1 are pretty good.



That's a good rate....imho

If having the LF perks don't mean anything to ya, then it's easier for you to book a rate.  Our family prefers the gift and the upgrades..


----------



## TerryCRZ

I'm telling myself I don't need the perks this time around but I think we all know I'm just kidding myself... I really do want them but with the economy the way it is, I'm lucky to even be going at all. So the $169.00 a night is good for me. I thought of it this way. I used to pay that at a Disney Moderate resort and got no fast passes from the Mouse, so I am just psyched!!! #3 Days to go...Yippee!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> That's a good rate....imho
> 
> If having the LF perks don't mean anything to ya, then it's easier for you to book a rate.  *Our family prefers the gift* and the upgrades..




she means they like the beer............ 





TerryCRZ said:


> I'm telling myself I don't need the perks this time around but I think we all know I'm just kidding myself... I really do want them but with the economy the way it is, I'm lucky to even be going at all. So the $169.00 a night is good for me. I thought of it this way. I used to pay that at a Disney Moderate resort and got no fast passes from the Mouse, so I am just psyched!!! #3 Days to go...Yippee!



you have a good price , a very good price for the hotel.

i do a split stay, disney first then transfer to HRH.

disney changed their room pricing.  increase for weekends.

i am using the AAA for a room only for a value at disney in the fall.
i'm getting 15% off the rate.  even with that, my average room cost per night is $98.

the room is not worth it.
the hotel rooms at universal are well worth it.......you have a deal with that price for your room!


----------



## Queenofthecastle

I'm looking to stay at RPR for the first time early to mid December and found a super saver rate of 182 on the Loews web site. Is this a good rate or can I do better? I am willing to purchase one AP ticket if it will be worth the room discount. Thanks for any help!

I'm a US newbie considering hopping the fence....


----------



## macraven

Queenofthecastle said:


> I'm looking to stay at RPR for the first time early to mid December and found a super saver rate of 182 on the Loews web site. Is this a good rate or can I do better? I am willing to purchase one AP ticket if it will be worth the room discount. Thanks for any help!
> 
> I'm a US newbie considering hopping the fence....



what dates in december?
i need to check the uo website for the hotels to see which season you will be in.  the rate is different on their season , just like disney has theirs.


if you have AAA, you can get a swell discount.
i have the ap and aaa and book with the aaa for the better rate for when i go.

if you go with the ap, go with the pap as it does not have black out dates and gives room discounts.


----------



## Queenofthecastle

macraven said:


> what dates in december?
> i need to check the uo website for the hotels to see which season you will be in.  the rate is different on their season , just like disney has theirs.
> 
> 
> if you have AAA, you can get a swell discount.
> i have the ap and aaa and book with the aaa for the better rate for when i go.
> 
> if you go with the ap, go with the pap as it does not have black out dates and gives room discounts.



I'm looking at Dec 12-14.


----------



## macraven

this is the rack rate for your dates at rph.

https://universalhotels.ibe.netbook...tOrder=RateType&Check+Now.y=11&Check+Now.x=40

Enjoy special savings-the longer you stay the more you save! Not combinable w/ other offers
Daily Rate/Room
Approximate Cost of Stay
  Room Type Description
US Dollars
US Dollars
   	STANDARD ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS 335 Sq Ft Relaxing Tropical Decor Sleeps up to 5 
Rate Details	 182.00	364.00

   	STANDARD ROOM KING BED 335 Sq Ft Relaxing Tropical Decor Sleeps up to 3 
Rate Details	 182.00	364.00

   	WATER VIEW 2 QUEEN BEDS 335 Sq Ft Relaxing Tropical Room overlooking Pool or Waterway Sleeps up to 5 
Rate Details	 207.00	414.00

   	CLUB ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS Sleeps up to 5 Special Benefits include Continental Brkfst Fitness center access Evening beer wine 
Rate Details	 267.00	534.00

   	CLUB ROOM KING BED Sleeps up to 3 Special Benefits include Continental Brkfst Fitness center access Evening beer wine 
Rate Details	 267.00	534.00

   	KING SUITE King Bedroom 670 Sq Ft. Suite with bedroom plus large Living Room Sleeps up to 3 
Rate Details	 301.00	602.00

   	JURASSIC PARK THEMED KIDS SUITE 670 Sq Ft King bdrm plus kids room with 2 single beds Extra TV and Video Games 
Rate Details	 339.00	678.00


this is the seasonal rate for you



Book your reservation online or call 1-888-273-1311 to speak with a reservationist.

Featured Offer - FREE THEME PARK TICKETS.
Seasonal Rates 
Additional Offers  Super Savings Rates and Bed & Breakfast Package 
Florida Resident Rates

Room, Ticket & MORE



Loews Royal
Pacific Resort	SEASON
ROOM TYPE
Value	Regular	Summer	Peak	Holiday
Standard Room
From $214	From $244	From $244	From $269	From $324

Value	Jan 2 - Feb 13; Aug 17 - Oct 2; Nov 30 - Dec 18
Regular	 Apr 13 - Jun 4; Oct 3 - Nov 25
Summer	 Jun 5 - Aug 16
Peak	 Feb 14 - Mar 13; Mar 30 - Apr 12; Nov 26 - Nov 29
Holiday	 Mar 14 - Mar 29; Dec 19 - Jan 3, 2009



your dates fall into the value season.
call and see what you can get with AAA or AP applied to your ressie.

rack rate is what i am listing above.

go to this link for the details and more info on the seasonal rates.

http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_rpr_rates_seasonal.html


----------



## coastermom

I was looking into extending our 7 days at WDW with a short USF/IOA visit.

I know we were just there but DH ,DD and DS were not . We would have our own car so a club level room is really not a huge deal this time . We can't get into the HRH for our dates but can get a Water View Queen with tickets at RPR for $1,500 for 5 people ... Now is it worth it ???


----------



## macraven

it is always worth it to go and stay on site.


it's only money.....................


----------



## coastermom

Ok Mac here is a question since we just went to USF/IOA and stayed at the HRH Club level with the next trip to the RPR we were going to skip the club level and get a regular room but so they have those nice coffe makers in the regular rooms too ?? You know the ones with the pods . 

I will have to get my coffee somewhere and there is no starbucks in the hotel like at the HRH right ? So I may have to wait till I get to the park ...


----------



## macraven

i  have stayed at RPH also.

they also have the coffee pots there with the coffee pods in the room.
you can request additional coffee from star service.

the coffee in the lobby resturants is good.

cinnabon is open by 8 and has decent coffee also.


----------



## bubba's mom

Starbucks is AT CityWalk, right??  



(don't drink the stuff, so I'm not sure   )


----------



## pixeegrl

bubba's mom said:


> Starbucks is AT CityWalk, right??
> 
> 
> 
> (don't drink the stuff, so I'm not sure   )


Yes, they are up the escalator!


----------



## coastermom

There is also starbucks in USF at the end of the block where Mummy is . I am also thinking I may have seen it in IOA but then again I think I brought it with me ?? I can't remember but I know I had it . I also remember it being at city walk too .


----------



## tlrotzoll

pixeegrl said:


> Yes, they are up the escalator!




My husband will be thrilled!


----------



## AlisaMom

I've read in the other post, that RPR pool is planning for the rehub??? Do someone have any information on this issue? We are booked for 8/29-9/2 and I start to think about changing the resort.


----------



## tlrotzoll

AlisaMom said:


> I've read in the other post, that RPR pool is planning for the rehub??? Do someone have any information on this issue? We are booked for 8/29-9/2 and I start to think about changing the resort.



I would like to know this as well.


----------



## PrincessAli

Hi, Just wondering if anyone might have information on who I would contact at the CLUb Level to give them a 'Heads Up' about my parents 45 Wedding Anniversary.  They have reservations for September 15-16 and all they would like is a pool view.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## cbdmhgp

PrincessAli said:


> Hi, Just wondering if anyone might have information on who I would contact at the CLUb Level to give them a 'Heads Up' about my parents 45 Wedding Anniversary.  They have reservations for September 15-16 and all they would like is a pool view.
> Any help will be appreciated.



You can just call the RPR front desk and ask them for the view. We always call 3 days before we go to make sure that we have a pool view.in your case though, i would call a few months ahead.


----------



## circelli

Hi there, I am a newbie so forgive me if I missed this answer somewhere!!   Can someone tell me what Character Dining is available at the Loews hotels ESPECIALLY the RPR. My 2 boys will be 4 and 2 1/2 when we go Sept 27 - Oct 4/08!!  Thanks for your time!!


----------



## ky07

circelli said:


> Hi there, I am a newbie so forgive me if I missed this answer somewhere!!   Can someone tell me what Character Dining is available at the Loews hotels ESPECIALLY the RPR. My 2 boys will be 4 and 2 1/2 when we go Sept 27 - Oct 4/08!!  Thanks for your time!!



*[Kids Dining Room 
Featuring kiddie-size tables and chairs, flat screen TV playing cartoons, a Bali-style play area, fisher price toys, and a special children’s buffet with all their favorites like chicken nuggets, macaroni & cheese, pizza, fruit, cookies and more. A great value at only $3.99 per child (ages 3-12) 

Nightly Entertainment 
Monday – Universal Orlando® Character Dining
Tuesday – Universal Orlando® Character Dining
Wednesday – Doctor Cardoo, our local Witch Doctor 
Thursday – Face Painter & Balloonist
Friday – Hula Dancer & Strolling Musician 
Saturday – Universal Orlando® Character Dining
Sunday - Hula Dancer & Strolling Musician 

From Universals web site for the RPR/B]*


----------



## circelli

Thank you so much ky07 your info is very much appreciated!!!  Sounds like this will be a for sure thing to do!! 
circelli


----------



## donaldduck352

Posted this awhile ago,figure I put this on the sticky so it wonnt get buried.

All the resorts have gamerooms with really cool video games.Alot of kids enjoy it.The games donnt take money,they have a machine that takes the money and you get a card that you load money on(credits).The card itself cost $1 then whatever you load from there is your credits.DONN'T THROW THE CARD AWAY!!Its good @ all resorts.And it will cost another dollar to get another card.


----------



## Davefrompgh

Hi, this will be our first time staying at a Univ. property.  We have been Disney onsiters many times.  So my questions are because of what we are used to at Dis properties.  Many of Dis hotels have some sort of food court/eatery places.  While I notice RPH has restaurants, do any of them have counter type service?  Is there a pool bar?  Is there a place to buy convenience type items, pop, snacks, cookies etc many of them also sell beer/wine coolers in a 6 pack to go...thanks bunches


----------



## bubba's mom

Davefrompgh said:


> Hi, this will be our first time staying at a Univ. property.  We have been Disney onsiters many times.  So my questions are because of what we are used to at Dis properties.  Many of Dis hotels have some sort of food court/eatery places.  While I notice RPH has restaurants, do any of them have counter type service?  Is there a pool bar?  Is there a place to buy convenience type items, pop, snacks, cookies etc many of them also sell beer/wine coolers in a 6 pack to go...thanks bunches




The hotels have restaurants, but no "food court" type of place like Disney does.  You can get eats and drinks, snacks and ice creams at the pools (along w/ alcohol).  You may find snacks in the gift shops, but nothing of a selection...just the minimum.  So, in a nutshell, no, it's not like Disney.


----------



## Davefrompgh

Is this complex very large in comparison is other Dis  ney resorts.  The map does not show how spread out everything is.  We have stayed at POP, Polyneisan, POFQ etc...just trying to get a comparison.  Do you also know if they provide shuttle service to anywhere else other than Univ or IOA (maybe a day trip to Typhoon Lagoon we were thinking).  By the looks from the map, I am thinking of requesting Tower 1 (location and perhaps a view if possible)..does anyone have any experience with any other location buildings or which do you prefer..close to parks, pools, etc....thanks again


----------



## ky07

Davefrompgh said:


> Is this complex very large in comparison is other Dis  ney resorts.  The map does not show how spread out everything is.  We have stayed at POP, Polyneisan, POFQ etc...just trying to get a comparison.  Do you also know if they provide shuttle service to anywhere else other than Univ or IOA (maybe a day trip to Typhoon Lagoon we were thinking).  By the looks from the map, I am thinking of requesting Tower 1 (location and perhaps a view if possible)..does anyone have any experience with any other location buildings or which do you prefer..close to parks, pools, etc....thanks again



*I don't know much about the diney hotels but from what I have seen they are pretty much spread out and have to take shuttle buses but universal hotels HRH PBH and RPR are onsite and you can walk to the parks with PBH being the furthest away and they have water taxi's that drop you off at city walk .
The only free shuttle they offer is to Sea World and they do not offer shuttles to disney and pools at universal you can pool hop if you stay onsite there they actullay encourage it and I have heard tower 1 is the closest cause you can walk the path way and end up next to IOA and the HRH is the closest to the studios park.
Hope this helps  *


----------



## macraven

shuttle to wet and wild also provided.



all three onsite hotels are within walking distance to the parks.
longest walk would be about 15ish minutes/pbh

transportation from pbh to rph in case you want to dine at that hotel on your vacation, is available.

a bus shuttle goes to each hotel for pick up and drop offs and then to the drop off section for the parks.
one drop off area is the end of the walking path of hrh to the studios.

or you can take the water taxi from pbh to city walk docking area.
get off and then get on the rph water taxi.

you can walk it if you chose.


me, i save the feet for the walking in the parks........


----------



## stepdisney

There is also bus service to Aquatica.  I recently found this out when booking.  The only catch to the bus situation for off-site is that it comes once in the morning and once in the evening, you really don't have an every 10 minute situation  like at Disney.  (We will be taking the car to Aquatica for this reason).


----------



## Davefrompgh

Hi again...yet another question...I have read posts regarding transportation transfers from the airport.  Mears, CBC and MH have been used by some.  Can you let me know who you prefer (cost, reliability, stops to grocery store).  I was actually shocked at the price difference between Mears and the others.  There are 10 of us in our party.  All going from airport to RPH  Thanks for your input.


----------



## macraven

Davefrompgh said:


> Hi again...yet another question...I have read posts regarding transportation transfers from the airport.  Mears, CBC and MH have been used by some.  Can you let me know who you prefer (cost, reliability, stops to grocery store).  I was actually shocked at the price difference between Mears and the others.  There are 10 of us in our party.  All going from airport to RPH  Thanks for your input.



hi homie, you might get more help if you place this question in the other forum.

i suggest the main forum where more people browse.
not everyone clicks on the rph stickie unless they are staying there or just want to check it out.


----------



## M2DD's

Davefrompgh said:


> Hi again...yet another question...I have read posts regarding transportation transfers from the airport.  Mears, CBC and MH have been used by some.  Can you let me know who you prefer (cost, reliability, stops to grocery store).  I was actually shocked at the price difference between Mears and the others.  There are 10 of us in our party.  All going from airport to RPH  Thanks for your input.



There are also 10 in my party and we are taking precison limousine. This was recommended by the RPH conceirge. You get a 20% discount for staying at the resort and the conceirge desk sets up the transfers for you. The total is 108 each way(216 RT) to and from MCO this includes tax,gratuity and toll roads. The van holds 10 plus luggage and car seats/boosterseats for kids. Is leather and and has a DVD player. Its looks really nice and I don't think thats a bad price at all. Were not trying it till thanksgiving. HTH


----------



## Davefrompgh

thanks for info..I forgot I was still in the sticky..oops


----------



## macraven

oh, no problem.  it is just more would read your question in a place where most post.


leave the question here and also list it in one of the other forums for more suggestions.


----------



## wannabeinfl

Thanks so much everyone.  We will be leaving on the 14th to stay our first time at RP and can't wait.  I am learning so much from you guys!
Have a question for ya.  How far of a walk from the parking yourself lot is it to the main building?  Will by DH be beat after unloading the van and want to sit and watch TV all day?


----------



## APB513

We will be staying one nite at RPR (8/12 - 8/13)  .  I read something about a pool rehab.  

Will the RPR pool be open during our stay?  If so, how late is the pool open in the evening?  If not, what are the hours for the pools @ HRH and PBH?

Thanks


----------



## lrauers

the parking lot is right in front of hotel. You can pull up to the main entrance, employees will help you unload your van and thten you drive over to the parking lot.


----------



## torismom

Are there refrigarators in the rooms?

Thank you


----------



## macraven

torismom said:


> Are there refrigarators in the rooms?
> 
> Thank you



you can rent a fridge for your stay


----------



## stepdisney

Newbie at Universal here.  I have several questions.

* Is the pool going to be closed during our August stay??!!  I was not informed of this.  

*I read somewhere that pool hopping is encouraged, is this encouragement from the hotels themselves?  

*Also, how far are the resorts from each other. Just in case we swim at, say.... HRH, how would we get back and forth, is it walking distance or a quick boat ride like GF to Poly?  

*Are there pool slides at each resort and does anyone have pictures? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## sunshine1010

Hi everyone,

I am new to the Universal experience. I'm trying my best to be prepared for everything, to plan it all, and to get all my ducks-in-a-row. I am a big planner and I suppose you can say that I can be a control-freak.

I have a few questions. Some may be totally ignorant to you, and I apologize:

1. Is there a way that I can sign up, or be informed of....specials for RPR? I can't find a place that I can do this with...

2. I am going March 17-25, 2009. When I was first trying to make the reservation, I couldn't do it online. I was told it was because the rates aren't out yet for that time period. BUT...when I called by phone, I was able to make a reservation and have that cost at a locked rate, so it won't go up when the rate ARE released. My cost is: 309.00 per night, and then 324.00 on the weekend. When I'm reading this thread, everyone seems to be getting their rates at half the cost I am quoted. Is this rate ridiculous?

3. I have AAA - how and when will specials come out?

4. I've read about a so-called 'Entertainment rate'. I know that there is a book of this. But I've also read that that Loew's no longer takes this. Any comments...or info on this?

5. Does RPR have a store to buy milk for kids, OJ, doughnuts, etc?

6. How much is it to rent a fridge per day? If I am understanding correctly, there is a fridge that is stocked and they will give you a key. They'll also check it daily to see (if) what you've used. I don't want to pay 50.00 for a coke...he he...so I am wondering if it's best to get a cooler at a store, or if I should just rent a fridge so my son can have milk every night. If they don't sell milk and cokes there, then why would I get a cooler? (make sense?)

7. Are there fridges in the standard rooms?

8. Club level was quoted at 80.00 more per night. Is it worth this much? What do you get? Has anyone on this board been on club level....if so, opinions?

9. I know Disney has made it that all hotel/resort rooms are non-smoking. Has Loew's hotels followed this?

10. I heard there are 3 towers at RPR. Which towers have certain things? Which is the best tower for a pool view?

11. What is a supersaver rate?...and how would I get it?

12. Dinner reservations: I know Disney does the whole 180 day thing. What about Universal/Loew's restaurants? How soon can I make reservations?

13. What are Spring Break crowds like at Universal? Horrible like at Disney?

I'd appreciate any help you can give me. I'm in the beginning stages of my planning. I'm sure I'll have more questions, and I'm asking them here instead of another forum because all of you seem to be so well-informed.


----------



## GinaBean

I am also new to Universal, but thanks to tips that I read here I saved 35% on my room by joining AAA.  I just told the reservationist that I was a member, and the discount was applied.  I have to show my card at check in.


----------



## macraven

sunshine1010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the Universal experience. I'm trying my best to be prepared for everything, to plan it all, and to get all my ducks-in-a-row. I am a big planner and I suppose you can say that I can be a control-freak.
> 
> we all, well, most of us have been in your position before so we understand.
> 
> I have a few questions. Some may be totally ignorant to you, and I apologize:
> 
> 1. Is there a way that I can sign up, or be informed of....specials for RPR? I can't find a place that I can do this with...
> 
> if you have the universal AP, you get emails or newsletters by snail. they do include specials at the hotels.
> 
> you can sign up for Loewsfirst.com
> loews sends out specials by email for rates/promos/specials for their hotels.
> 
> 2. I am going March 17-25, 2009. When I was first trying to make the reservation, I couldn't do it online. I was told it was because the rates aren't out yet for that time period. BUT...when I called by phone, I was able to make a reservation and have that cost at a locked rate, so it won't go up when the rate ARE released. My cost is: 309.00 per night, and then 324.00 on the weekend. When I'm reading this thread, everyone seems to be getting their rates at half the cost I am quoted. Is this rate ridiculous?
> 
> no, but high.  call frequently and have your rate modified.  AAA rates usually are up to 35% off rack rates.
> AP rates also lower your room cost.
> most vets of universal hotels book early and modify frequently or later
> 
> 3. I have AAA - how and when will specials come out?
> 
> check the loews website or universalorlando.com (hotel section)
> or call an AAA travel office.
> 
> 4. I've read about a so-called 'Entertainment rate'. I know that there is a book of this. But I've also read that that Loew's no longer takes this. Any comments...or info on this?
> 
> entertainment rate is handled different now.  you have to book thru entertainment group, turn in your receipt to them with the rebate form and wait for the check.  it is based on # of days at the onsite hotel.
> check with them direct for more details if you don't have the current ENT book
> 
> 5. Does RPR have a store to buy milk for kids, OJ, doughnuts, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 6. How much is it to rent a fridge per day? If I am understanding correctly, there is a fridge that is stocked and they will give you a key. They'll also check it daily to see (if) what you've used. I don't want to pay 50.00 for a coke...he he...so I am wondering if it's best to get a cooler at a store, or if I should just rent a fridge so my son can have milk every night. If they don't sell milk and cokes there, then why would I get a cooler? (make sense?)
> 
> last time i checked, the fridge cost $10 a night.
> buy a styrofoam cooler at the local supermart on the way to the hotel for $4
> fill it with ice with the machines at the hotel.  leave the cooler in the bathtub when you go to the park
> 
> 7. Are there fridges in the standard rooms?
> 
> you have the stocked fridge but it is not a real fridge.  it just keeps things cool.  the fridge that is rentable is a real mini fridge
> 
> 8. Club level was quoted at 80.00 more per night. Is it worth this much? What do you get? Has anyone on this board been on club level....if so, opinions?
> 
> i have done club before.
> i did not have that charge you were quoted.  it was lower.
> it is a personal choice.  base your choice on how many in your group and what would you be paying per day for breakfast, snacks, water, soda, beer, desserts, etc
> if that figure is more than $80 of what you were quoted, then there is your answer.
> 
> 9. I know Disney has made it that all hotel/resort rooms are non-smoking. Has Loew's hotels followed this?
> 
> smoking rooms were available last october.  don't know if policy has changed
> 
> 10. I heard there are 3 towers at RPR. Which towers have certain things? Which is the best tower for a pool view?
> 
> check out the sticky for RPH
> 
> 11. What is a supersaver rate?...and how would I get it?
> 
> there are different ones.  some are for the tickets and room of at least 2 day stay while other supersaver rates are for 4 nights and no tickets.
> i use the 4 night/no ticket promo
> it is advertised on the uo website
> 
> 12. Dinner reservations: I know Disney does the whole 180 day thing. What about Universal/Loew's restaurants? How soon can I make reservations?
> 
> the day you arrive.  only need to be concerned with mythos.  do that one 3 days in advance if you want.
> 
> 
> 13. What are Spring Break crowds like at Universal? Horrible like at Disney?
> 
> yes, but if you stay on site, and use the FOTL pass, it will help on all waits for rides/shows/attractions.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help you can give me. I'm in the beginning stages of my planning. I'm sure I'll have more questions, and I'm asking them here instead of another forum because all of you seem to be so well-informed.



good luck


----------



## wannabeinfl

We leave for RPR on Monday the 14th. I requested a non smoking room due to medical reasons and was wondering if I should request a certain section or room.  
I joined the lowes thing after making my ressies..  My card will not be here before we go should I call them and give them the number or just wait till my next trip?


----------



## macraven

call loews for your number.

give that number when you check in at rph.

you don't need the card present with you, only the number.

it takes loews 72 hours to process an app on line to assign a number to you for the loewsfirst program.

as long as that 72 hour period has passed, they will give it to you over the phone.


----------



## sunshine1010

macraven,

Thanks for all the answers.

I am not (nor will be) an AP member. I'm assuming that is an Annual Passholder. So, there packages/discounts won't affect me.

I've already bought the tickets with one of their specials: 7 days for 81.00 per person. Not bad....

I'm totally confused about the Entertainment rate thing. I looked it up on the net and the book for 2009 isn't for sale yet.

10.00 a night for a fridge....no thanks. But do they sell 2L's of coke and stuff like that?

Can you get the supersaver rate without getting tickets?

You stated that it is crowded during spring break....how bad exactly. Through pictures on the net, it seems as though walkways are thinner at Universal vs. Disney. I'm sure it will seem a lot more crowded because of this.

We can use the onsite FOTL passes for shows also? .....cool


----------



## macraven

sunshine1010 said:


> macraven,
> 
> Thanks for all the answers.
> 
> I am not (nor will be) an AP member. I'm assuming that is an Annual Passholder. So, there packages/discounts won't affect me.
> 
> i have been going to universal since 1992.  i didn't buy the annual pass until 2 years ago.  i used the orlando magic card, AAA card and the past official card - universal orlando mastercard for great deals.
> you can get very good rates with AAA membership cards.
> 
> I've already bought the tickets with one of their specials: 7 days for 81.00 per person. Not bad....
> 
> excellent choice
> 
> I'm totally confused about the Entertainment rate thing. I looked it up on the net and the book for 2009 isn't for sale yet.
> 
> i am a yearly renewal subscriber for ent book.  if you are, you can order them now for 2009.  i get mine end of august usually.
> the entertainment rate promo is not worth it in my opinion. you have to book thru the company for that ent rate.  you get a $$ back rebate once you return and send in the rebate form to them with your receipt of payment for the hotel room.  last time it ran a $20 rebate for 2 night stay, and it went up to a high of $40 rebate back
> 
> 10.00 a night for a fridge....no thanks. But do they sell 2L's of coke and stuff like that?
> 
> stop at the public down the street and buy your 2L's there.
> cheaper than buying soda at the hotel/parks
> also i suggested before to buy the $4 styro foam cooler to use in your room
> 
> Can you get the supersaver rate without getting tickets?
> yes.  the 4 night stay does not include tickets.
> the 2 night stay does include tickets.
> 
> ss started out sometime back for those having a 4 night stay on site.
> 
> You stated that it is crowded during spring break....how bad exactly. Through pictures on the net, it seems as though walkways are thinner at Universal vs. Disney. I'm sure it will seem a lot more crowded because of this.
> 
> it is crowded then.  why else would uo extend the hours at that time period.  spring break varies based on region.  there are some days where crowds will not be horrible as eating bugs.
> 
> We can use the onsite FOTL passes for shows also? .....cool



the fotl is valid for ALL rides (except p flyers), attractions, shows.
i use it all the time for horror make up show and beetle juice show


----------



## sunshine1010

Ugh....I don't want a lot of crowds. But, hopefully the weather will be nice. It seems as though I am better at handling crowds when it's not 90 degrees. Speaking of...what IS the weather in March like?

Oh yeeeeaaaahhhh.....are the love bugs out during March?

I'll be able to stop off at a grocery store with my transportation from the airport. I'll buy some 2liters then (or perhaps a 12 pack of coke --- it would stay fresher longer....and I can walk around with them instead of putting them in a glass if I bought a 2liter)

I'm sure the FOTL passes will help enormously.


----------



## wannabeinfl

Thanks for the advice.  I called and got my lowes number.  Guess since this will be our first stay it really only helps us get to use the gym.  Right?  But when we go back in Feb. it will get us more maybe.   

Next question... What is a okay tip to give the bell hops or whatever you call them that help unload your car or load it?


----------



## macraven

double


----------



## macraven

i have been a member of loews hotels for a long time.

i did receive an email of a change from the original program to a new "enchanced" program that begins july 15th.

have only received one more email from loews about it 


before, you had other amenitites given to you when you check in to a loews hotel.  i hesitate to say what the other amenities are until i see what changes there will be july 15th.

hopefully, they have kept many of them.
usage of the gym facilities is for all 3 levels of the loewsfirst program.

i only used it once when i stayed 7 days and got fat from all the fudge in the shop you see before you leave the studios side.......... 

did the loews group tell you the gym/work out room is the only thing you get?

i go frequently so i tip more than others.  i see the same faces all the time there.

usually the rule of thumb is $1 per bag they help with.
i always have quite a few bags plus soda and would give $20

this year with airlines restrictions, i will only have my one suitcase and my water/soda.  i'll tip over again.

the person that unloads your car, may not be the same person that takes it up to your room.
if your room is not ready, your belongings will be put in a secure, locked location and you will get a claim ticket.
when your room is ready, you can call down for your luggage to be brought up.  or if you are lucky, it might be put in your room already for you.

that could be another tip to give out if you have a bell hop bring your items to your room.


----------



## sunshine1010

.....double the love bugs?


----------



## macraven

sunshine1010 said:


> .....double the love bugs?



i plead blondeness.......


----------



## wannabeinfl

Thank you..  
The lowes person didn't tell me much at all so I was just trying to learn here.  

On the tipping.  Hmm $20 maybe I will just haul it up myself and spend that $20 on something for me.  

<---- cheap person I am ..


----------



## macraven

wannabeinfl said:


> Thank you..
> The lowes person didn't tell me much at all so I was just trying to learn here.
> 
> On the tipping.  Hmm $20 maybe I will just haul it up myself and spend that $20 on something for me.
> 
> <---- cheap person I am ..



oh, you don't have to tip that much....that is just me.

i used to bring about 4 bags and stuff from the grocery stop to hrh.
and i have been there 18 times before and know some of the bell hops/valet people.

it's just me that goes crazy with the tips.


most people like i posted before go with the $1 per bag tip.
some people do not tip at all.
i have seen that.

don't feel you have to be tugging your own luggage based on what i do.
very few people do a large tip...


----------



## wannabeinfl

Thanks..  can I come help you with your stuff!   
I can handle a dollar a bag..


----------



## PrincessAli

Where can I find the # for Concierge (Club Level)??  My husband and I will be at RPR on Sept 15 and are celcbrating our 45th Anniversary.  My only special request would be for a pool-view room. Any ideas??


----------



## kid@heart

Staying at RPH and want to know which tower to request.  We like to be as close to the park as possible and close to the elevator.  Would rather not be in tower 2 because of the pets.  In advance, THANKS!


----------



## ky07

kid@heart said:


> Staying at RPH and want to know which tower to request.  We like to be as close to the park as possible and close to the elevator.  Would rather not be in tower 2 because of the pets.  In advance, THANKS!



*We were there last week and stayed in tower 2 and didn't see or hear and pets *


----------



## circelli

Hi There!!

My family is going to stay at RPR at the end of September.  I booked our trip as a package deal, can I still call and request not to be in tower 2 because of animal allergies?  Would I be able to request a park view??  I would love for any suggestions on what room if I can request one!!
Thanks a billion!!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

circelli said:


> Hi There!!
> 
> My family is going to stay at RPR at the end of September.  I booked our trip as a package deal, can I still call and request not to be in tower 2 because of animal allergies?  Would I be able to request a park view??  I would love for any suggestions on what room if I can request one!!
> Thanks a billion!!



I wouldn't worry toooo much.  My husband and I travel with our yorkie there and also other Universal Hotels, and we see very few pets at all.   ALSO we have a yorkie bc both of us are allergic to pets (yorkies are hypoallergenic) so we always worry whenever we travel into a pet room.  The rooms there are sooo clean and we had no problems ourselves.  I know that they have the pets in one area.  In the Hard Rock its on 1 floor only which was our last stay.  We did stay in Royal Pacific also but I don't recall if it was only one floor or not.  I actually can get asthma from some long haired pets and no problems at all.  Have fun!     I miss it there


----------



## macraven

to the poster with the question of tower.

tower 1 is closer.

you can get beautiful views of the park.
if you are lucky, you can get my old room.

you wake up hearing the swooshing of the hulk as they trial run it very early in the morning before the parks are opened.


----------



## pixeegrl

Dislifer said:


> That's all I think we ever were there for BUT besides the main appetizer, every night they had veggies & dip, another small Pasta salad type thing, tortilla chips, salsa, guacamole, sour cream, crackers and cheese, fruit, etc. and what my son LOVED:  those Smuckers Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches.
> 
> If I can answer any other questions for you; ask away!!!



Anyone know if the still have these for the kiddos?


----------



## pixeegrl

I was googling more info about the RPR and came across a review of it on a family blog. This was taken out of the post "The resort has several famous restaurants, included an Emeril's.  However, the Best Restaurant In The World (TM) is here... this is a rare honor, and I only give it... well, only to this one.  The on-site standard restaraunt includes a "family room".  This is going to be hard to describe, so bear with me.  Around the perimeter of the room are four booth-style tables that would seem to hold a family of eight if needed.  Between two booths are a childrens buffet (cheap - but don't remember the price) that is constantly stocked with chicken nuggets, mac & cheese, hot dogs, etc.  And they bring out deserts.  Between the remaining booths are toys.  Yes, toys.  They encourage your kids to play.  But here's the kicker - in the middle of the room is a big, square four-poster bed with canopy, and mounted on two sides of the canopy are big LCD screens tuned to Nick Toons!  I could not believe my eyes.  Marla and I ate a nice quiet meal together, the only time during our entire vacation.  The kids spent the entire meal grabbing food from the buffet (helping themselves!) and laying on the bed watching TV.  

I don't know who designed this room, but I bow to him or her.  I'll abstain from blastpheming, but you get the idea.  I'm agog.  In awe.  "
What restaurant at RPR is she describing? Is it still there? or have they changed it? The post was written June 28,2007. TIA Is it just the Islands dining room? I don't ever remember reading anything about all the kid friendly areas she was describing.


----------



## macraven

i know the rph and hrh have a kids section for the hotel resturant.

it's like that in all of them.

island, kitchen has the set up.

i have not used any at the pbh as my kids used the menu last time.

and they aren't littles anymore.


----------



## pixeegrl

cool! Thanks!


----------



## pixeegrl

I'm trying to price these online but can't even seem to find a way to do it. Do I need to call the hotel directly? I thought one night would be pretty cool.


----------



## macraven

pixeegrl said:


> I was googling more info about the RPR and came across a review of it on a family blog. This was taken out of the post "The resort has several famous restaurants, included an Emeril's.  However, the Best Restaurant In The World (TM) is here... this is a rare honor, and I only give it... well, only to this one.  The on-site standard restaraunt includes a "family room".  This is going to be hard to describe, so bear with me.  Around the perimeter of the room are four booth-style tables that would seem to hold a family of eight if needed.  Between two booths are a childrens buffet (cheap - but don't remember the price) that is constantly stocked with chicken nuggets, mac & cheese, hot dogs, etc.  And they bring out deserts.  Between the remaining booths are toys.  Yes, toys.  They encourage your kids to play.  But here's the kicker - in the middle of the room is a big, square four-poster bed with canopy, and mounted on two sides of the canopy are big LCD screens tuned to Nick Toons!  I could not believe my eyes.  Marla and I ate a nice quiet meal together, the only time during our entire vacation.  The kids spent the entire meal grabbing food from the buffet (helping themselves!) and laying on the bed watching TV.
> 
> I don't know who designed this room, but I bow to him or her.  I'll abstain from blastpheming, but you get the idea.  I'm agog.  In awe.  "
> What restaurant at RPR is she describing? Is it still there? or have they changed it? The post was written June 28,2007. TIA Is it just the Islands dining room? I don't ever remember reading anything about all the kid friendly areas she was describing.




if you go to 
1.  universalorlando.com website
2. click on hotels
3. click on rph
4. click on dining

you will get this:



Enjoy Pacific casual cuisine in tropical surroundings, along with traditional menu items and a plentiful breakfast buffet in the morning. Lunch and dinner entrees including everything from stir-fry to sushi. 

Daily Breakfast Buffet 
Featuring an array of breakfast items and unlimited refills on coffee and juice. 

Monday  Friday 7:00am  11:00am Saturday & Sunday 7:00am  noon

Adults: $16.95
Children ages 12 and under: $7.50
Children ages 3 and under: complimentary 

Friday & Saturday night Dinner Buffets
Italian Dinner Buffet Friday Nights
Southwest Dinner Buffet Saturday Nights

Kids Dining Room 
Featuring kiddie-size tables and chairs, flat screen TV playing cartoons, a Bali-style play area, fisher price toys, and a special childrens buffet with all their favorites like chicken nuggets, macaroni & cheese, pizza, fruit, cookies and more. A great value at only $5.99 per child (ages 3-12) 

Nightly Entertainment 
Monday  Universal Orlando® Character Dining
Tuesday  Universal Orlando® Character Dining
Wednesday  Doctor Cardoo, our local Witch Doctor 
Thursday  Face Painter & Balloonist
Friday  Hula Dancer & Strolling Musician 
Saturday  Universal Orlando® Character Dining
Sunday - Hula Dancer & Strolling Musician 

Private Dining Room
If youre looking for something a little more private, Islands also features a private dining room that will accommodate up to 60 guests. 

Hours of Operation

Monday - Friday
Breakfast: 7:00am  11:00am 
Lunch: 11:00am  2:30pm 
Dinner: 5:00pm  10:00pm 

Saturday & Sunday
Breakfast: 7:00am  12 Noon
Lunch: 11:00am  2:30pm
Dinner: 5:00pm  10:00pm

Birthdays


----------



## macraven

the other hotels do the same thing.

different events on different nights.
just pull up that hotel on the website as noted above.

hth


----------



## torismom

Hi, Does anyone have an email contact for RPR. I would like to send comments about our recent stay. Thank you.


----------



## APB513

Can I ship a box to RPH?  

If so, what info should I include on the box?  

I arrive on 8/12.  How soon should I ship to make sure I receive the package on 8/12?

Thanks


----------



## macraven

address to the hotel:

Loews Portofino Bay Hotel
5601 Universal Blvd. 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311
Phone: 407-503-1000 
Fax: 407-503-1010 

Hard Rock Hotel 
5800 Universal Blvd. 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311
Phone: 407-503-ROCK (2000) 
Fax: 407-503-ROLL (2010) 

Loews Royal Pacific Resort
6300 Hollywood Way 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311
Phone: 407-503-3000 
Fax: 407-503-3010 

i listed all as others may need the same info besides rph.

put YOUR name on the first line:
guest: Raven Jones, DOA:  sept 1st
then the rest of the hotel address


at the bottom left hand side of the book write:

ATTN: hold for Raven Jones
DOA: sept 1
(or ARRIVING: sept 1)

your box will be held in the locked room only accessible by the front desk TM's.

send it at least 5 days prior to your check in.
i live in the midwest and it takes 3 days from chgo for it to arrive in orlando.  i add an extra 2 days on to make sure it is process and registered when it arrives at the hotel.

if you live on the west coast, send it 7 days out.
if out of the country, ask the postal office for advise on send out date.


----------



## macraven

most of the time you will have to show a picture id and sign a paper before they will give you the box.

a few times they haven't for me but then they did copy my id for check in purposes.


----------



## APB513

Thanks macraven


----------



## torismom

following up...Does anyone have an email address for RPR? I would like to email some comments following our recent stay. Thank you.


----------



## damo

torismom said:


> following up...Does anyone have an email address for RPR? I would like to email some comments following our recent stay. Thank you.



Usually they will send you a follow-up email asking for comments.  There was also an area on your bill for comments.


----------



## macraven

torismom said:


> following up...Does anyone have an email address for RPR? I would like to email some comments following our recent stay. Thank you.



send your email message to loewshotels
for comments about rph.



@loewshotels.com


----------



## Echo queen

Hello, new to the universal threads.  Are there deals on rooms to be had 12/29 12/30/08?  I will not be getting an AP.  AAA rate was same as rack. Thanks


----------



## APB513

We're back from our two nights stay at RPR.  It was great.  

The Express Pass is well worth the cost to stay at the hotel.  Not to mention the convenience of getting to and from the parks.

Everyone was right, I don't see us returning to US/IOA without staying on site!!!



macraven said:


> most of the time you will have to show a picture id and sign a paper before they will give you the box.
> 
> a few times they haven't for me but then they did copy my id for check in purposes.



I shipped a box to the hotel.  It arrived on time.  I just wanted to let everyone know that there was a $5.33 "rec" charge on my bill when I checked out.  I called the Front Desk to confirm that this was a receiving charge related to my package and they said "yes".


----------



## macraven

i never had a rec charge before.
is this new?


----------



## APB513

macraven said:


> i never had a rec charge before.
> is this new?



I'm not sure.  I didn't question the charge because I thought it was typical.


----------



## MAKmom

Echo queen said:


> Hello, new to the universal threads. Are there deals on rooms to be had 12/29 12/30/08? I will not be getting an AP. AAA rate was same as rack. Thanks


 
I would like to know this too.


----------



## bubba's mom

You can keep checking, but it's doubtful.  They fill the hotels pretty easily around holidays, so they don't normally need to discount the rooms to sell them.  Sorry.


----------



## stepdisney

We just returned from RPH and Disney.  We had a great time at both parks but this was our first visit to Universal.  Our children loved it and I loved the FOTL access.  WE walked on everything right away.  This will become a "Must Do" for us.  As PP stated, we will never go to Universal and NOT stay on property.  It was very convenient.


----------



## pixeegrl

Echo queen said:


> Hello, new to the universal threads.  Are there deals on rooms to be had 12/29 12/30/08?  I will not be getting an AP.  AAA rate was same as rack. Thanks



Our AAA rate was $226 a night $39 cheaper than SS. I check back often to see if it has lowered but unfortunantly all discounts seem to have been used up because I am no longer seeing a AAA rate on the AAA site.


----------



## daleswife

Where did you go to get rates at $110 a night???  on the site, it is much more expensive.  I could use a little help......I want to stay at RPR, but at the price on the universal site i just cant afford it.  Thanks.


----------



## bubba's mom

Depends when you're going.... use SuperSaver rate or AAA (or, if you have an AP, use APH rate).

I'm guessing the $110 is an old rate...even the AP rates are around $130ish anymore....


----------



## donaldduck352

Stayed here on the 9th-11th of '08 and got the king bed parkview tower 1..

It was great.Roomy for the two of us..I wanted to take the bed and pillows home,it was that commfy.Very clean.. 

Highly reccomend it..


----------



## Nagle

Thinking of staying 3 nights in September 2009. If anyone learns of a code that would help out on price, could you please post it?

Thanks
John


----------



## macraven

if someone lists a special code, it usually will be found on a new thread.

you can pull up the regular discounted codes of Supersaver, AAA and APH by going to the reservation site.


i'll be sure to post one if i see one.


----------



## wilderness01

What time is the continental breakfast each morning at RPR?


----------



## rpbert1

If its the one in Orchid Lounge, i think as i am never up that early, that it starts about 8:00am [could be 7:00] and finishes at 11:00am Mon to Fri, and finishes at 12 midday Sat and Sun


----------



## wilderness01

Thank you.

Did you think Club Level was worth it? 

My understanding is you get Continental Breakfast in the am, cookies in the afternoon (we won't be around), water or soda all day, beer/wine from 7 to 9. I really don't drink that much, but after a day in the parks, I will drink half a glass of wine!


----------



## rpbert1

Sorry never saw the club level, probably worth it if there is 4 in the party, and you take advantage of the evening treats and wine and beer.
There is only 3 of us, and not big on breakfast, so the extra is not really worth it for us, and we are very seldom at the resort in the evenings  as we usually go out to eat and hit the parks


----------



## TigerKat

Subbing, planning a visit in '09!


----------



## tlrotzoll

Just got back from our first visit to US/IAO!  We stayed at RPR & loved it.  We will definately be going back again.  Had an amazing view in tower 3 - overlooked the pool & IOA!

We can't wait to go back!


----------



## TigerKat

Since I'm just starting to plan our trip I was wondering since there is no restaurant thread exclusively for the restaurants at Universal what would be the best way to find out what everyone's faves are?


----------



## VLee

We just booked one night at RPH for mid June at $228 for standard queen with the AAA rate.  

It will be our first trip to US (one adult and 6 and 9 year old).  I thought about HR, but it was a good deal more and I felt we would not be in the room that much.  We plan to do the very early am checkin, get a hotel-park pass-for FTOL access all that day, plus the next day, until we go back to Disney. 

We do have the 7 day tickets; however, would we be able to do US justice in two full days.  I can stay at WDW on my DVC pts, so hate to put a lot into rooms at Universal, but at the same time, if I need to book another night, in order for us to fully enjoy the US park, we will.

Any thoughts?   Will a 6 and 9 year old enjoy RPH?


----------



## ps17

We are looking for a place for dinner on Xmas day evening.  Posted to the main Universal page but thought we try this thread for specific information regarding the Islands Dining buffet.

Has anyone been to this that can review?   They offer a $44 holiday dinner and we are wondering if the overall quality of that place might warrant an Xmas dinner there?


----------



## pixeegrl

ps17 said:


> We are looking for a place for dinner on Xmas day evening.  Posted to the main Universal page but thought we try this thread for specific information regarding the Islands Dining buffet.
> 
> Has anyone been to this that can review?   They offer a $44 holiday dinner and we are wondering if the overall quality of that place might warrant an Xmas dinner there?


We are going to be there then also. Where did you find the info on the buffet?


----------



## ky07

VLee said:


> We just booked one night at RPH for mid June at $228 for standard queen with the AAA rate.
> 
> It will be our first trip to US (one adult and 6 and 9 year old).  I thought about HR, but it was a good deal more and I felt we would not be in the room that much.  We plan to do the very early am checkin, get a hotel-park pass-for FTOL access all that day, plus the next day, until we go back to Disney.
> 
> We do have the 7 day tickets; however, would we be able to do US justice in two full days.  I can stay at WDW on my DVC pts, so hate to put a lot into rooms at Universal, but at the same time, if I need to book another night, in order for us to fully enjoy the US park, we will.
> 
> Any thoughts?   Will a 6 and 9 year old enjoy RPH?


*My sons were 16 and 12 they loved RPR and the 12 year old loved the pool 
so I think they would like it and a big plus is you can pool hop and try all the different pools  *


----------



## ps17

To Pixegirl:

If you go to the Universal Orlando site www.universalorlando.com and under the events tab, click on "event calendar", it shows all the Xmas events including the special dinners and events at all the hotels.

The RPR event has a buffet for 43.95 (adult), 17.95 (kid).   There are some other activites such as a Santa visit, music, character dining, ballon stuff etc.

That is not cheap for a family of 5 but we'll go if we think the quality is good....


----------



## pixeegrl

Thanks I don't know how I missed that! Yeah, a family of 5(us too) is expensive....it better be some good food! LOL


----------



## cra-z-4-dizney

Sorry if this has been posted before, this is my first time actually staying at Universal.  Does anyone know if they do the room charge like Disney does???  Thanks


----------



## Atotty

Yes, they do the room charge thing with only one big difference. When you check out, you can no longer charge to the room; at Disney, you can continue charging til midnight the day you check out. So if you go to one of the Universal parks the day you check out, make sure to take alternative payment.


----------



## cra-z-4-dizney

ok thanks for letting me know.


----------



## tlrotzoll

We loved RPR & can't wait to go back!  Here was our view


----------



## pr surfer

I just booked 4 rooms in January for 1 night at a FL resident rate of $134/nt each.

Any recent reviews?


----------



## Bluer101

pr surfer said:


> I just booked 4 rooms in January for 1 night at a FL resident rate of $134/nt each.
> 
> Any recent reviews?




I was there again about 2 weeks ago and excellent hotel as usual. They had up their xmas decorations with a couple of huge trees which were very nice.


----------



## ps17

To Pixeegirl:  Did you guys end up with Xmas dinner at the RPR?  We changed our minds at the last minute and went offsite to Columbia at Celebration.  Wondering how the Xmas buffet was at RPR.

By the way, Columbia at Celebration was a disapointment.  The town itself is nice but the restuarant was not good - bad service.  Food not as good as the other Columbias in FL....


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

For those Fla. residents that have went in the past, by chance can you tell me if they have had any specials rates come out for the end of Mar. or beginning of Apr. ?  I know they have a special right now, but that ends Feb. 13th. Part of me wants to go ahead and make a ressie, but another part wants to wait to see what they may offer??


----------



## taliategan

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> For those Fla. residents that have went in the past, by chance can you tell me if they have had any specials rates come out for the end of Mar. or beginning of Apr. ?  I know they have a special right now, but that ends Feb. 13th. Part of me wants to go ahead and make a ressie, but another part wants to wait to see what they may offer??



There are SS rates listed on their web site for 3-7 night stays between 2/12 and 4/2, but these are for all - not just FLA residents.    I assume you are looking for something better.


----------



## pixeegrl

ps17 said:


> To Pixeegirl:  Did you guys end up with Xmas dinner at the RPR?  We changed our minds at the last minute and went offsite to Columbia at Celebration.  Wondering how the Xmas buffet was at RPR.
> 
> By the way, Columbia at Celebration was a disapointment.  The town itself is nice but the restuarant was not good - bad service.  Food not as good as the other Columbias in FL....



Yeah we wound up going to Margarittaville lol!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

taliategan said:


> There are SS rates listed on their web site for 3-7 night stays between 2/12 and 4/2, but these are for all - not just FLA residents.    I assume you are looking for something better.



not sure how to take that, it almost sounds like your upset? 
didn't mean to ruffle any feathers if you are, I'm a Florida resident and we are a family on a budget, just looking for the best deals to save some money. I did look at the SS, but we're only staying 2 days. It wouldn't help us.
I might call and see about military rates. Every little bit helps!


----------



## taliategan

No - not at all.    I have been ckecking rates for our 1st trip to Uinversal and I have not seen any discounted hotel rates that apply FL residents.     I think AAA rates and APH rates apply for 1 or 2 night stays; but, if there is a miltary rate that might be better.   Since Disney just came out with military discounts for tickets and rooms, maybe Universal will follow.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

taliategan said:


> No - not at all.    I have been ckecking rates for our 1st trip to Uinversal and I have not seen any discounted hotel rates that apply FL residents.     I think AAA rates and APH rates apply for 1 or 2 night stays; but, if there is a miltary rate that might be better.   Since Disney just came out with military discounts for tickets and rooms, maybe Universal will follow.



not sure when your going, but you can put in the Florida code online and see, I know when we are going there is a little difference in price, just hoping for some kind of special!  If your looking into another hotel, not onsite, I've always been told to call them and ask if they have a Fla. resident rate or a special going on. Sometimes you can actually get a better rate on the phone then online....worth a try


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I have a question, hope someone can answer. I just read something about feathers being in the rooms, are there feather pillows? I really need to know, my youngest DS and I both have very bad allergies, the last time I slept on a feather pillow I couldn't breathe all day and had to dope myself up with meds.  If it is just the pillows I'll bring mine from home, but if it is also the comforter I will have to ask for a different blanket or something...Thanks for any info!
Another question, are there hair dryers?
Thanks again!


----------



## macraven

if they have feather pillows at rph or the other 2, i have never had them on my beds....


i don't do feather pillows either.


let it be known at check in, or call and have it noted on your ressie of your feather allergy.
it should be taken care of before you get to your room then.


it is not an unusual request, many are allergic to feather pillows.


i can't say the comforters had feathers in them.
i did not have any problems with them.


yes, hair dryers are in all rooms.
it's a 4 * hotel.
they have many amenities.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

macraven said:


> if they have feather pillows at rph or the other 2, i have never had them on my beds....
> 
> 
> i don't do feather pillows either.
> 
> 
> let it be known at check in, or call and have it noted on your ressie of your feather allergy.
> it should be taken care of before you get to your room then.
> 
> 
> it is not an unusual request, many are allergic to feather pillows.
> 
> 
> i can't say the comforters had feathers in them.
> i did not have any problems with them.
> 
> 
> yes, hair dryers are in all rooms.
> it's a 4 * hotel.
> they have many amenities.




Thanks! I had read it on a recent review on Tripadvisor so was a little worried. Glad to hear about the hairdryers, the less you have to take from home the better!


----------



## macraven

if you forget some little things, call star service on your room phone.
they can bring it to you.

things like toothpaste, toothbrush, razors, etc.


----------



## macraven

if you forget some little things, call star service on your room phone.
they can bring it to you.

things like toothpaste, toothbrush, razors, etc.


----------



## bas71873

Are there hair dryers in the rooms at RPR (club level, if that matters)?  i read some reviews on tripadvisor and that was a gripe in a few of them??


----------



## Bluer101

bas71873 said:


> Are there hair dryers in the rooms at RPR (club level, if that matters)?  i read some reviews on tripadvisor and that was a gripe in a few of them??



Everytime we stay there I recall there being hair dryer in the closet, we do not stay in club though, but can assume they are in club rooms too.


----------



## pixeegrl

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I have a question, hope someone can answer. I just read something about feathers being in the rooms, are there feather pillows? I really need to know, my youngest DS and I both have very bad allergies, the last time I slept on a feather pillow I couldn't breathe all day and had to dope myself up with meds.  If it is just the pillows I'll bring mine from home, but if it is also the comforter I will have to ask for a different blanket or something...Thanks for any info!
> Another question, are there hair dryers?
> Thanks again!


When we were there this Christmas almost all our pillows were down filled, I remember I kept pulling out the feathers when the little pokey ends would stick me in the head and we had a down comforter u=in between two sheets with a bedspread on top of that. We did have a few regular pillows in there too...maybe the extra we requested? I would call the hotel and have it put on your reservation that u need them removed before your stay. There was also an extra waffle weave blanket in the closet so perhaps they can give you some of those instead.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

pixeegrl said:


> When we were there this Christmas almost all our pillows were down filled, I remember I kept pulling out the feathers when the little pokey ends would stick me in the head and we had a down comforter u=in between two sheets with a bedspread on top of that. We did have a few regular pillows in there too...maybe the extra we requested? I would call the hotel and have it put on your reservation that u need them removed before your stay. There was also an extra waffle weave blanket in the closet so perhaps they can give you some of those instead.



Thank-you very much, I'm hoping to make the ressies for our whole trip on Mon or Tues after DH gets home, so I will ask them to please make a note of it. From all the reviews I have read there have only been a few complaints, but seems like they really do try to make their customers comfortable and happy. I will bring my pillows from home as well though! Thanks!


----------



## torsie24

Hi all, sorry if this has been asked a million times before but....

is it easy to get to seaworld from this hotel? We wont be renting a car and will be staying at RPR for a few nights before moving on the WDW so want to do all the non-disney stuff first.

Thanks! :


----------



## damo

torsie24 said:


> Hi all, sorry if this has been asked a million times before but....
> 
> is it easy to get to seaworld from this hotel? We wont be renting a car and will be staying at RPR for a few nights before moving on the WDW so want to do all the non-disney stuff first.
> 
> Thanks! :



there is a free shuttle that goes twice a day.  It is about a $5 cab ride.


----------



## stepdisney

torsie24 said:


> Hi all, sorry if this has been asked a million times before but....
> 
> is it easy to get to seaworld from this hotel? We wont be renting a car and will be staying at RPR for a few nights before moving on the WDW so want to do all the non-disney stuff first.
> 
> Thanks! :



I believe there is a shuttle to Seaworld.  I know that there was one to Aquatica.  We rented a car though, and were very happy that we did.  By the time you pay for transportation from the airport and then transportation from Universal to WDW, your costs will be more than if you rent a car for a few days.  Check out some of the car rental deals on the transportation thread.  It may be worth it to just rent a car.


----------



## macraven

There is a free shuttle to both Sea World and Wet & Wild from the universal hotels.


----------



## RAPstar

Does anyone have the picture of the layout or RPH? I remember seeing a picture of it before but I can't remember where it was now.


----------



## pixeegrl

There may be a better one but here is a link to a scan of the one they give you at the hotel http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html


----------



## RAPstar

pixeegrl said:


> There may be a better one but here is a link to a scan of the one they give you at the hotel http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html



Just what I was looking for!! Thank you!!


----------



## tricia

OK, coffee machine question.  I read thru most of the thread and from what I can gather there are machines in each room.  And they are the machines with the coffee pods.  Is that a Keurig machine with K-cups?  Do they supply any tea?  I am a tea drinker myself and if it is the K-cups I will just pack my own, and maybe some white hot chocolate for the kids.  It is their newest addiction.

http://www.keurig.com/coffeetea.asp?mscsid=54W1CWEW4S4A8GH8VMP681L127386TT1


----------



## ky07

tricia said:


> OK, coffee machine question.  I read thru most of the thread and from what I can gather there are machines in each room.  And they are the machines with the coffee pods.  Is that a Keurig machine with K-cups?  Do they supply any tea?  I am a tea drinker myself and if it is the K-cups I will just pack my own, and maybe some white hot chocolate for the kids.  It is their newest addiction.
> 
> http://www.keurig.com/coffeetea.asp?mscsid=54W1CWEW4S4A8GH8VMP681L127386TT1


*Yes they have the keurig machine and they do have tea and the cups we had was the throw aways that had lids *


----------



## pixeegrl

RAPstar said:


> Just what I was looking for!! Thank you!!


You're welcome!!!


----------



## ansadler

On-line the cheapest thing I can get is $249.00 for a one-night stay in a double standard room.  Anyone know of any promo codes right now??


----------



## macraven

what are your dates?

for my time period in october, what you see are the discounted dates I have.


----------



## Debs Hill

Can anyone help me..............I am desparately trying to get hold of an e-mail address for the manager of Royal Pacific, does anyone have one?!!
Debsx


----------



## ansadler

macraven said:


> what are your dates?
> 
> for my time period in october, what you see are the discounted dates I have.



Our dates are 4/23 and 4/24.  
Do you think closer to the date there will be good offers?  How quick do those rooms fill up?


----------



## macraven

if you have booked already, keep checking the rates.
when they lower, call and have your ressie modified to the lower rate.


the hotels cancellation policy is:

cancel 6 days from arrival date and no penalty



sometimes you can get a lower rate when cancellations occur near your check in date.

good luck and keep trying!


----------



## macraven

Debs Hill said:


> Can anyone help me..............I am desparately trying to get hold of an e-mail address for the manager of Royal Pacific, does anyone have one?!!
> Debsx



i think someone sent the info to you.


----------



## ansadler

macraven said:


> if you have booked already, keep checking the rates.
> when they lower, call and have your ressie modified to the lower rate.
> 
> 
> the hotels cancellation policy is:
> 
> cancel 6 days from arrival date and no penalty
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes you can get a lower rate when cancellations occur near your check in date.
> 
> good luck and keep trying!



Thanks macraven!  I'm a proud redhead too!


----------



## damo

ansadler said:


> Thanks macraven!  I'm a proud redhead too!



Me too!!!


----------



## macraven

i just love all the redheads!!!


----------



## Nicole786

Never stayed here, only HRH! Just booked for may can't wait! My question is we are arriving really late (12:30-1AM) just wondering if we will get the "full experience" like getting greeted with aloha's when we pull up etc...anybody have any trouble checking in that late?


----------



## lisaanddenny

called and just booked 4 nights @ royal pacific, $1141 including taxes, 4 nights and 7 day tickets included..........we are going in midish June so FOL passes are a must!  Boys are 12 and 15 so we can allow them to be at the park and me and hubby take a break at the hotel and not worry since we will be onsite.  Going to definately buy each of them the meal deal and sipper cup since they eat like they are Pittsburgh Steeler linebackers!  Are there coffee pots in RPR rooms?   We just booked standard rooms only, going to Indian Shores for a week starting the Sunday we leave Universal .  The price on the phone was actually cheaper than online.  The tickets alone would of cost us, with tax, $110 per person, the hotel comes out to be $175 per night for 6/17-6/21, including tax....and we will be there over the weekend....I found this to be a good price for the hotel since it includes the FOTL passes...and not to mention, FOTL passes for all 4 days that we are there, PRICELESS!


----------



## ky07

lisaanddenny said:


> called and just booked 4 nights @ royal pacific, $1141 including taxes, 4 nights and 7 day tickets included..........we are going in midish June so FOL passes are a must!  Boys are 12 and 15 so we can allow them to be at the park and me and hubby take a break at the hotel and not worry since we will be onsite.  Going to definately buy each of them the meal deal and sipper cup since they eat like they are Pittsburgh Steeler linebackers!  Are there coffee pots in RPR rooms?   We just booked standard rooms only, going to Indian Shores for a week starting the Sunday we leave Universal .  The price on the phone was actually cheaper than online.  The tickets alone would of cost us, with tax, $110 per person, the hotel comes out to be $175 per night for 6/17-6/21, including tax....and we will be there over the weekend....I found this to be a good price for the hotel since it includes the FOTL passes...and not to mention, FOTL passes for all 4 days that we are there, PRICELESS!


*There are coffee pots in the rooms and they are Krieg that have diffrent brands of coffee.
Funny we will be there on your last day 6/21-6/28  *


----------



## lisaanddenny

these coffee pots, do you have to purchase the pods or are they supplied?  hubby only likes black coffee!  we have a 4 cup maker that we travel with and use a grinder, yes, we grind it ,for hubby, even on vacation.     he is so worth it though, he is the sweetest man alive


----------



## macraven

the coffee pods are supplied.

they make one cup of coffee each.

they supply you with a couple of flavors.


i only like the plain black coffee tasting ones.


----------



## lisaanddenny

do they supply you with one a day, at least?  has anyone had groceries delivered to RPR?  we will be doing the meal deal but wanting pop tarts for mornings, soda for the room, OJ for the am and some adult beverages for evenings.


----------



## ky07

lisaanddenny said:


> do they supply you with one a day, at least?  has anyone had groceries delivered to RPR?  we will be doing the meal deal but wanting pop tarts for mornings, soda for the room, OJ for the am and some adult beverages for evenings.


*They give you several different types and if you want more then just let the maids know or do like I did leave them a note  *


----------



## Nicole786

Just wanted to bump my question 

Never stayed here, only HRH! Just booked for may can't wait! My question is we are arriving really late (12:30-1AM) just wondering if we will get the "full experience" like getting greeted with aloha's when we pull up etc...anybody have any trouble checking in that late?
__________________


----------



## macraven

Nicole786 said:


> Just wanted to bump my question
> 
> Never stayed here, only HRH! Just booked for may can't wait! My question is we are arriving really late (12:30-1AM) just wondering if we will get the "full experience" like getting greeted with aloha's when we pull up etc...anybody have any trouble checking in that late?
> __________________



they probably will say the welcome as they do to everyone that comes in.
either by the employees that help unload your luggage from the car or at the lobby desk.


----------



## UniMom

Do they also give you sweetener, creamer, etc?  I like my coffee non-black and sweet!


----------



## shafke

ky07 said:


> *They give you several different types and if you want more then just let the maids know or do like I did leave them a note  *




If I remember correctly they stock 8 K-Cups...

2 Tea
2 Decaf
4 Regular

The Coffees were Emerils and I forget what the Tea brand was.
They are restocked every day along with sugar/creamer.

I took a couple of 'samples' home with me and remember the coffee tasting better at the hotel than at home.  Different water maybe.


----------



## ky07

shafke said:


> If I remember correctly they stock 8 K-Cups...
> 
> 2 Tea
> 2 Decaf
> 4 Regular
> 
> The Coffees were Emerils and I forget what the Tea brand was.
> They are restocked every day along with sugar/creamer.
> 
> I took a couple of 'samples' home with me and remember the coffee tasting better at the hotel than at home.  Different water maybe.


*Your right and I just remeber that they didn't leave enough sugar or creamer so I left a not asking for extra and they left boat loads of it.
either they was nice about it or I made someone upset but I choose they were nice about the request  *


----------



## macraven

It is never an issue to ask for additional coffee pods.

i drink a lot of coffee and had housekeeping leave me 12 pods each day.
only the regular black coffee type, no flavored ones for me...
yes, my body does not move until i drink lots of cups of coffee...

they were very accommodating with my request.


same goes for the other items if you add them to your coffee or tea.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> It is never an issue to ask for additional coffee pods.
> 
> i drink a lot of coffee and had housekeeping leave me 12 pods each day.
> only the regular black coffee type, no flavored ones for me...
> yes, my body does not move until i drink lots of cups of coffee...
> 
> they were very accommodating with my request.
> 
> 
> same goes for the other items if you add them to your coffee or tea.


----------



## damo

It is also nice that they leave unrefrigerated creamer.  It is much better than the powder stuff.


----------



## mtblujeans

Ok, I am ready to make reservations for October and we decided to abandon Portofino Bay and try RPR this trip.  I don't want to read the whole thread  so which is the best floor to request?? TIA


----------



## macraven

there are 3 towers.
first work on that.


tower 2 is further back and the farthest walk to the water taxi or walkway.

tower 2 is the only building that allows smoking and has pet rooms on the lower floors.


Tower 1 is closest to the walk path
tower 3 closest to the water taxi.

but really, neither are far from the walkway or boat dock.

i stayed in T1 and loved it.

aim for a higher floor with a park view.


many room numbers are listed on the RPH thread of posting room assignments.

i spent time there and wrote all the room numbers down and their view.
do you want a pm?


----------



## mtblujeans

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Leslierx

Is all of tower 2 smoking?  I would rather have tower 1 or 3, so will requesting non-smoking ensure not getting tower 2?


----------



## macraven

Leslierx said:


> Is all of tower 2 smoking?  I would rather have tower 1 or 3, so will requesting non-smoking ensure not getting tower 2?



no.

only the lower floors allow smoking.

you can't smell the smoke from the lower floors inside the building.


----------



## MorningGlory

Hi, I have a couple of questions...

We (me and my kid) are in Orlando from 6-16 May.  The last time we were there in June '07, the parks were absolutely mobbed and we only got to do very little so I was thinking this time about trying for a night in RPR so we get the FOTL passes.  Does anyone know where I will find the best rate for any date within that 10 days?  Discount codes or simliar...

Also, does anyone know if it will actually be necessary to do it?  How busy are the parks generally in mid-May?

Thanks for any help


----------



## macraven

MorningGlory said:


> Hi, I have a couple of questions...
> 
> We (me and my kid) are in Orlando from 6-16 May.  The last time we were there in June '07, the parks were absolutely mobbed and we only got to do very little so I was thinking this time about trying for a night in RPR so we get the FOTL passes.  Does anyone know where I will find the best rate for any date within that 10 days?  Discount codes or simliar...
> 
> Also, does anyone know if it will actually be necessary to do it?  How busy are the parks generally in mid-May?
> 
> Thanks for any help



if you call universal vacation resorts or the general universal phone number, click on the number that states universal resort vacations.

talk to a TM and ask them which dates will be cheapest for you.

they really do help people looking for a room to stay.
and they will tell you the best rates.
if you have AAA, let them know
or if you are a gm employee, military, etc you can get discounts on the room.

mid may is not a bad time in the parks.
july is....


----------



## MorningGlory

macraven said:


> if you call universal vacation resorts or the general universal phone number, click on the number that states universal resort vacations.
> 
> talk to a TM and ask them which dates will be cheapest for you.
> 
> they really do help people looking for a room to stay.
> and they will tell you the best rates.
> if you have AAA, let them know
> or if you are a gm employee, military, etc you can get discounts on the room.
> 
> mid may is not a bad time in the parks.
> july is....



That's great, thanks macraven 

We leave in a few days as we are spending 8 days in St Petes first (go Rays!) so I think i'll wait til we get over there and see how our spending money goes in the first few days.  If it's looking good, i'll give them a call and see if we can get a cheap night


----------



## Tank

Does anyone have the email address of the hotel or the hotel manager?
TIA


----------



## macraven

this is what is on the website:

Loews Royal Pacific Resort
6300 Hollywood Way 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311
Hotel Phone: 407-503-3000 
Fax: 407-503-3010


----------



## Tank

Thank you for the phone #. I was hoping for an email address. I called them once before and they seemed to be busy on the other end and I was interupting them.


----------



## torquelover

Are there any Entertainment or other discounts for this June at RPR? The "rebate" style Entertainment discount posted earlier seemed hardly worth the trouble.


----------



## ky07

torquelover said:


> Are there any Entertainment or other discounts for this June at RPR? The "rebate" style Entertainment discount posted earlier seemed hardly worth the trouble.


*If I am not reading this wrong
There is no entertainment discounts cause I believe they stopped doing the entertainment books and don't know if they still have super saver rates left but that and AAA would be your best bet *


----------



## Tank

Still looking for the email address if anyone has it. My DS has asthma and although we are dog lovers some dog hair really sets him off. I just wanted to make sure they did not put us into a room that was recently occupied by a dog. I know I could call but I like to see things in writing.


----------



## Bluer101

Tank said:


> Still looking for the email address if anyone has it. My DS has asthma and although we are dog lovers some dog hair really sets him off. I just wanted to make sure they did not put us into a room that was recently occupied by a dog. I know I could call but I like to see things in writing.



They normally will never put anyone in a pet freindy room without a pet with you. I'm sure they would not put you anywhere near tower 2 if your DS is allergic to dogs. I would feel comfortable calling and telling them that over the phone.


----------



## mtblujeans

Bluer101 said:


> They normally will never put anyone in a pet freindy room without a pet with you. I'm sure they would not put you anywhere near tower 2 if your DS is allergic to dogs. *I would feel comfortable calling and telling them that over the phone.*


I would agree.  Although we have never stayed at _this resort_, we have stayed at one of the others and they could not do enough for us as guests!


----------



## Bluer101

mtblujeans said:


> I would agree.  Although we have never stayed at _this resort_, we have stayed at one of the others and they could not do enough for us as guests!



We have only stayed at RPR and they are always the best with us. We thought of changing to one of the other 2 but we don't want to be disapointed. 

I know of other people on this board that have alergies to feathers and have requested non feather pillows to the room also without problems. I would not worry.


----------



## Procrastinate

I also needed to be sure we had a pet-free smoke-free room.  I called and was told I would be put on an upper floor in Tower 1.  They were very helpful on the phone.  I would not be afraid to do it over the phone.


----------



## macraven

Procrastinate said:


> I also needed to be sure we had a pet-free smoke-free room.  I called and was told I would be put on an upper floor in Tower 1.  They were very helpful on the phone.  I would not be afraid to do it over the phone.



smoking and pet rooms are only at Tower 2.


----------



## iwork2play

Can you send me a PM of the room numbers & thier views,please?
  Thanks
  iwork2play


----------



## macraven

iwork2play said:


> Can you send me a PM of the room numbers & thier views,please?
> Thanks
> iwork2play



um, i have a listing of 50 different room numbers.
help me out and let me know what type of view you want and type of room you are booking.

i'll be glad to send you what info i have..

are you looking for tower 1 & 2?
higher floor?

tower 2 has a few rooms with good views.


----------



## iwork2play

Im not really sure,We just want a good view.What do you recommend? Weve never stayed at the RPH before.I think that I would like a park view,what do you think?
   Thanks
 iwork2play


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> um, i have a listing of 50 different room numbers.
> help me out and let me know what type of view you want and type of room you are booking.
> 
> i'll be glad to send you what info i have..
> 
> are you looking for tower 1 & 2?
> higher floor?
> 
> tower 2 has a few rooms with good views.



 Hey mac, If it`s ok I wouldn`t mind a bit of help when it comes time to request a room number, if that`s possible of course. Plan to call a few days before we arrive and put in a request.
We would like a park view, Kyle wants to wake up and see the Hulk  and a high floor, probably tower 1 maybe? Don`t want to be near pets and we are non smokers. We don`t ask for much 
Thanks for any help offered


----------



## bubba's mom

Ask for any room odd starting with 1733, 1731, 1729...etc... Odd numbers down the hall.  Altho, I forget how far and what they end with?  I know I posted it somewhere...thot it was in this thread? 

We stayed in 1729 and had a view of Hulk from bed


----------



## schumigirl

bubba's mom said:


> Ask for any room odd starting with 1733, 1731, 1729...etc... Odd numbers down the hall.  Altho, I forget how far and what they end with?  I know I posted it somewhere...thot it was in this thread?
> 
> We stayed in 1729 and had a view of Hulk from bed



 Thanks, will note those numbers down and hope we get what we want. I`m hoping we`ll be lucky


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

Hey there everyone. We are looking to book a King Suite for March 2010 and was wondering if there was a particular suite that we should request such as floor and/or tower. I am allergic to smoke so I was hoping that we could get one that wasn't close to any smoking rooms. View is very important to us as well such as theme park or pool view. TIA


----------



## macraven

same question on this page and i'll answer it again.

smoking rooms are only in tower 2 in the lower floors.
you won't be affected by it.

if you want a pool view, the higher the floor, the better the view.
T1 has some great pool views.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

macraven said:


> same question on this page and i'll answer it again.
> 
> smoking rooms are only in tower 2 in the lower floors.
> you won't be affected by it.
> 
> if you want a pool view, the higher the floor, the better the view.
> T1 has some great pool views.



Thank you macraven. I guess it was my mistake for not reading any of the posts on this last page. So sorry to make you post the information again.


----------



## macraven

it's not a problem but if you go back pages on the thread, you will see a lot of information given that is very helpful.

even though the thread is long, most of the stuff posted is not out dated.

i did go thru the rph room assignment thread and have room numbers for certain locations.
now that was a long thread.

i know the room numbers of the places i stayed there but now i have a longer list i can help with.

i know a few people asked about room numbers and view so i'll try to work on that this week for this thread.


----------



## rpbert1

CoachBagFanatic said:


> Hey there everyone. We are looking to book a King Suite for March 2010 and was wondering if there was a particular suite that we should request such as floor and/or tower. I am allergic to smoke so I was hoping that we could get one that wasn't close to any smoking rooms. View is very important to us as well such as theme park or pool view. TIA



We have had the last 2 years Tower 3 floor 6 room 00 = 3600

here is a view of the pool and the park in the distance..


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

rpbert1 said:


> We have had the last 2 years Tower 3 floor 6 room 00 = 3600
> 
> here is a view of the pool and the park in the distance..



Thanks so much. I have noted this information. Love the view. That's exactly what we are looking for. When you book your reservation what type of request if any do you ask fo? Again, I so appreciate the picture. I can't wait to show this to my husband and son.


----------



## rpbert1

I ask for a high floor in tower 3 if possible with a pool view.


----------



## patster734

An interesting twist for me at RPR was discovering that Macraven was exactly 2 floors above us during out October 2006 trip.  We were in room 1546 and she was in room 1746.  Pretty cool coincidence!  

Here's the views out of that window:


----------



## macraven

and we saw each other in the elevator during that trip and didn't know who the other was until we came back and posted......


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

rpbert1 said:


> I ask for a high floor in tower 3 if possible with a pool view.



Thanks so much rpbert1. You have been an excellent help.



patster734 said:


> An interesting twist for me at RPR was discovering that Macraven was exactly 2 floors above us during out October 2006 trip.  We were in room 1546 and she was in room 1746.  Pretty cool coincidence!



Nice view. How fun was that to find out that both you and macraven were there at the same time.



macraven said:


> and we saw each other in the elevator during that trip and didn't know who the other was until we came back and posted......



That's so ironic. Destiny was calling.


----------



## patster734

CoachBagFanatic said:


> That's so ironic. Destiny was calling.



Yes, my destiny was to become a HHN fanatic just as Mac and other posters have.  And that destiny is constantly reaching out to find new blood.  Care to join this October?


----------



## macraven

the more, the merrier......


----------



## Narnia_girl

can we park ourselves or do we have to use valet?


----------



## ky07

Narnia_girl said:


> can we park ourselves or do we have to use valet?


*Yes there is self park and its actually cheaper than valet *


----------



## Echo queen

Narnia_girl said:


> can we park ourselves or do we have to use valet?



We self parked last December and my DH lost the carHe was gone for 45 min and never found it It was not funny at the time...We entered into a side entrance and I think, not sure, we where in a employee parking area.

P.S. He is still my DH and I love him dearly


----------



## torismom

Is there any email or fax number to send a request?

Thanks


----------



## jmskinner

We will be staying at RPR for the first time in July.  I just started thinking about breakfast.  I hate to pay $17 for the breakfast buffet both mornings.  Might do it once, but any other suggestions.

Also, is there a fridge in the room?


----------



## VLee

There is no fridge in the room.  The desk clerk told us she could order one in (free) if there was a medical need to keep medicines, etc.  In fact, she even suggested doing so, but one never appeared in our room.

The breakfast buffet was our "main" meal of the day--it was so complete and my grandkids would rather eat large at breakfast anyway.  It is 7.50 for kids.
We took a couple of cereal boxes and fruit for snacks later on also.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> An interesting twist for me at RPR was discovering that Macraven was exactly 2 floors above us during out October 2006 trip.  We were in room 1546 and she was in room 1746.  Pretty cool coincidence!
> 
> Here's the views out of that window:



That is exactly the view we would like from our room, going to ring nearer the time and ask for that room number if possible, or one very near it. Fantastic view


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> That is exactly the view we would like from our room, going to ring nearer the time and ask for that room number if possible, or one very near it. Fantastic view



then ask for tower 1 at RPH.

ask for the room numbers patster or i had for that same view.

in my room, i could hear the swooshing sound of the Hulk as they tested it each morning.
and that was with the windows closed in the room....


----------



## joanflo

We are thinking of trying Club Level this time for our 5 night stay in Aug.  Only king-bedded rooms are available - do all or only some king-bedded rooms have a sleeper sofa (they say they sleep up to 3 but I can't see what the third person sleeps on!).  Also, does anybody know if the sleeper sofa in the kingsuite has been upgraded or changed since the room renovations (my son found it pretty uncomfortable when we stayed in 2007).  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> then ask for tower 1 at RPH.
> 
> ask for the room numbers patster or i had for that same view.
> 
> in my room, i could hear the swooshing sound of the Hulk as they tested it each morning.
> and that was with the windows closed in the room....



Well put in a request for room 1746. But said to the girl we would be happy with anything close by, but would really love that kind of view.

So she will put a request in when our booking "goes live"??? Think that was the term she used.

She was so friendly and chatty, and had even been close to where we used to live in Scotland for a family wedding a few years back. Small world


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

ok Change of plans. We are now looking to book a Club Room King Bed in October for the three of us. We really like a nice view as well as a quite area. Is there a particular tower that we should request? Also, what type of offerings does the Club Level have? TIA


----------



## circelli

I did read back a few pages but I didn't see my answer???  Does anyone know if you can get hot chocolate pods for the coffee machines?  I don't drink coffee or tea so.......


----------



## macraven

dawnna, i did not see anything but coffee and tea pods when i stayed on site last time.

i did google the Kpods and hotels and found that Gloria Jean 's company is the one that makes the Hot Chocolate K cup.

That is not the brand that is used at the Loews hotels.

maybe you could buy the gloria jean brand before you go and use them.

just a thought.


----------



## bubba's mom

yeah...doesn't Bed, Bath & Beyond sell them?


----------



## circelli

Thanks Mac & Barb!!


----------



## damo

Target sells k cup stuff too.

What we actually did was brought along normal hot chocolate packages and then just used the hot water from the Keurig.


----------



## schumigirl

I have just noticed on the Universal site when reading about Tchoup Chop that gentlemen are asked not to wear short sleeved shirts.

Does anyone know if they are strict with this. We would expect to be dressed a bit smarter for here, but DH will not have any long sleeved shirts with him when we are on our trip.

Can anyone give me an idea if we have to buy a long sleeved shirt for him or if a smart short sleeved one will do.


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> I have just noticed on the Universal site when reading about Tchoup Chop that gentlemen are asked not to wear short sleeved shirts.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are strict with this. We would expect to be dressed a bit smarter for here, but DH will not have any long sleeved shirts with him when we are on our trip.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea if we have to buy a long sleeved shirt for him or if a smart short sleeved one will do.



I think by short sleeved shirts, they mean sleeveless and tacky t shirts.   A polo shirt or neat t shirt would be fine.  

The actual Tchoup Chop website says:

Attire: We recommend business casual attire. However, smart-casual attire is completely acceptable. We ask that the gentleman not wear sleeveless shirts.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh thanks for that, I wasn`t at all sure if that was how it read or not.

www.universalorlando.com

I clicked on the hotels, then RPR, then Dining and it was in the Tchoup Chop info bit. I assume the site we get in the UK is the same as the American one. 

Yes it does say "not sleeveless", I read this as short sleeves.

That`s ok then, just didn`t want to buy a shirt specially for one night. Thanks again damo


----------



## schumigirl

Another little query  We never, ever spend a day by the pool, but it does look really lovely here. Does anyone know how much it is to hire a cabana for the day?

 I wouldn`t think it`s going to be cheap, but have no idea of the cost of this at Royal Pacific.


----------



## rpbert1

I am sure it was $100 when we where there in July


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> I am sure it was $100 when we where there in July



sux to be home, huh?


----------



## rpbert1

Even worse barb, it hasn't stopped raining, and its a warm 16 degrees , and we call this summer 
 but have next years booked, but thinking of cancelling it and changing back to US.


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Even worse barb, it hasn't stopped raining, and its a warm 16 degrees , and we call this summer





 that's adding insult to injury....that's a real shame. 



> but have next years booked, but thinking of cancelling it and changing back to US.



oh really?  Still going to see the family tho, right.   Somethin' about that fotl that has ya hooked.....


----------



## rpbert1

Hoping to get  to california, either easter or Mid July, as this is the only other time i will be able to take of work, talking to them tonight.
Hoping to go for 4 weeks next August, so need to balance things out for time of work.
 Was on the net yesterday, and apparently , one of cousins horses was running in New Jersey, he has high hopes for it , aparently it has beat the Belmont stakes winner and the Derby winner. wish we had phoned before it ran and i could have had a few $$$ on it


----------



## rolly128

Royal Pacific is actually a very, very nice hotel.  We've stayed there a number of times.  Actually, it's the only hotel that we've stayed at in Orlando other than the Disney resorts.  

when you walk into the building (actually, even when you're walking in the parking lot), you're immediately transported to some exotic tropical loaction in the south pacific.  the water plane at the entrance is a nice touch, and all of the decor and the all around atmosphere is just great.  You'd never know that you were in the heart of Florida when you're staying at the hotel.  Especially when you stay there in the middle of summer, and actually feel that you're in fiji or tahiti.


----------



## dogodisney

Rolly, thank you for posting that info. 9 more nights and we will checking in for the first time.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

We are staying in a water view room next year and i was thinking of upgrading to club level as a surprise for DH DD and DS, but i cant find any photos of the rooms. Is it worth the extra $$ (or ££ in my case)? Would it be better to upgrade now or wait until we get there and then ask ? This is our first time staying out of Disney and i dont know what is the best thing to do> Please help


----------



## dogodisney

The CL rooms are the same as the standard rooms. Your just on a higher floor. The club is really nice with a very friendly staff.

I went ahead and booked the CL when I made my ressies because I wanted to make sure I got it. I guess it depends on th time of year you are going whether you need to book it ahead of time or not. The worth will depend on the size of your party, how much you will use it, and what you will be charged for it. For us we are a family of 5 and we paid approx. $70 a night. Although we didn't utilize it much except to eat breakfast, I am glad we got it.

Have a great vacation. RPR is a beautiful resort.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

What is usually avaliable to eat at breakfast? And what else is there to eat in the evening, oh and whats the beer and wine like?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Ive just seen lots of CL food pictures and it has just sold it to us. We HAVE upgraded(Sooo excited) It only cost me an extra $46 per night. We will probably save more than that in food costs.


----------



## dogodisney

Wow that is a good price for CL! You'll be happy you got it.


----------



## krissyh

OK - my experience with Universal Orlando consists of one day at US five years ago, so please bear with me!
*BACKGROUND:*
I have to be in FL for a couple of days MLK weekend and have decided to bring my niece as her 16-birthday present.  We are flying into MCO and will spend Fri-Sun morning in Sarasota and then head back to Orlando.
My plan is to arrive at RPR about 5PM on Sunday and will leave about 4:00PM Monday for a 6:45 flight home.
*QUESTIONS:*
_Parking - _
1.  What is the current rate?
2.  Is it based on hotel nights, or a 24-hour period.
3.  Can we pack up the car / leave bags with bell services on Monday morning and then leave the car in the RPR lot until we leave Monday afternoon?
_Rooms -_
1.  What is the charge for a refrigerator in the room?
2.  How are the toiletries?  Is it shampoo + condition in one, or separate items?  Trying to not have to check a bag on the flight!
3.  I have allergies and mild asthma (not to mention an irrational fear of large dogs) and want to be far away from the smoking rooms and pet rooms.  I will let them know this, but how are they with such requests?
_FOTL / Priority Seating-_
1.  How long have the lines been in your experience?  I expect this to be a busier weekend.
2.  I want to take her to Margaritiville, as she LOVED "Cheeseburger in Paradise" as a little girl.  About how long of a wait should I expect?
_Price -_
1.  The best rate I have found is $175 through AAA, with their discount.  Who has done better for the weekend of Jan. 15-18, 2010?  I'd rather book directly through US if at all possible, as I like to have the control over my reservations, for no reason other than being a control freak.

Thanks for all the help!  I really want to make this a special weekend.


----------



## macraven

krissyh said:


> OK - my experience with Universal Orlando consists of one day at US five years ago, so please bear with me!
> *BACKGROUND:*
> I have to be in FL for a couple of days MLK weekend and have decided to bring my niece as her 16-birthday present.  We are flying into MCO and will spend Fri-Sun morning in Sarasota and then head back to Orlando.
> My plan is to arrive at RPR about 5PM on Sunday and will leave about 4:00PM Monday for a 6:45 flight home.
> *QUESTIONS:*
> _Parking - _
> 1.  What is the current rate?  $15 per night
> 
> 2.  Is it based on hotel nights, or a 24-hour period.  per hotel night.
> 
> 
> 3.  Can we pack up the car / leave bags with bell services on Monday morning and then leave the car in the RPR lot until we leave Monday afternoon?   yes.  you can leave your car at rph until you leave, even though you have officially checked out of the hotel.
> no parking charge for that day.
> 
> leave your belongings with bell services when you check out.
> you will receive a claim check stub.
> give the claim check stub to bell services to retrieve your luggage when you leave that evening.
> _Rooms -_
> 1.  What is the charge for a refrigerator in the room?  $15 night
> 
> 2.  How are the toiletries?  Is it shampoo + condition in one, or separate items?  Trying to not have to check a bag on the flight!  separate bottles.
> shampoo, conditioner, bath bar soap, facial bar soap, cotton balls, q-tips.
> call star services if you forget items.  they will give it to you for free.
> razors, toothpaste, toothbrush, shower cap.
> 
> 3.  I have allergies and mild asthma (not to mention an irrational fear of large dogs) and want to be far away from the smoking rooms and pet rooms.  I will let them know this, but how are they with such requests?
> 
> animals are only on the lower floors.  #1 and 2
> lobby is on floor #3.
> request to be on the no animal floor.
> did you read the section on the website regarding the rules for pets and their owners?
> it is concise and enforced.
> 
> smoking at tower #2 lower 2 floors only.
> 
> if you request not to be in the smoking tower, or near animals, it will be  honored.  call them now to have that request put on your file.
> if you fail to do that, you will need to make those requests when you check in.
> it will still be honored.  they will do everything they can to quarantee you have a wonderful stay with them.
> 
> _FOTL / Priority Seating-_ show your hotel key card for priority seating
> 
> 1.  How long have the lines been in your experience?  I expect this to be a busier weekend.  lines, what are lines.........  it is not an issue with the hotel key card.  i was there for 6 days and came home on tuesday.
> longest line i had was a 3 minute wait.
> but, then, it was very hot and very few peeps in the express lines. regular lines did have waits last weekend.
> 
> 
> 2.  I want to take her to Margaritiville, as she LOVED "Cheeseburger in Paradise" as a little girl.  About how long of a wait should I expect?
> _Price -_  i was seated within 4 minutes on monday afternoon.
> i think the cheeseburger is highly overrated there. jmo.
> 
> 1.  The best rate I have found is $175 through AAA, with their discount.  Who has done better for the weekend of Jan. 15-18, 2010?  I'd rather book directly through US if at all possible, as I like to have the control over my reservations, for no reason other than being a control freak.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!  I really want to make this a special weekend.



i always book direct.
sometimes i use the AAA rate, sometimes the APH rate, and sometimes the supersaver rate.

i always hold my reservation.

when discounted rates come out, check them frequently.
they can drop in price.
when that happens, call and modify your rate to the lowest one at the time.
meaning, if you use AAA and it drops in price, have your rate adjusted to reflect it.

you will enjoy rph.
i had a very enjoyable stay there this past week.


----------



## Mom21

I've read through quite a bit of the thread, but didn't see this particular question.  Forgive me if it has been answered.  We went in Sept and being Lowes members we got a theme park view upgrade in a standard.  We were directly across and my dd loved it.  I'm getting club level next time.  Being that it is Thanksgiving weekend I would imagine they are full so I want to request a room now.  What is the best room for theme park view at club level?  Also do they do anything special for birthdays like Disney does?  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

when you book, request the park view if that is your desire.
there are not as many park views on club level.


loews members can book standard room and be upgraded to pool view if one is available.



i have been doing the motherland for years.
all i and the family have received at the wdw hotels and parks for a birthday is zip.
well, you can get their button but a HB to ya is about all there is to it, unless you want to buy a cake from disney.

it varies at city walk, uo hotels and parks what you can get for free on your birthday.

you can get birthday stickers at guest services at uo, which would make it noticeable you are having a bd that day.


----------



## Mom21

Ok.  I booked a club level room for 2 nights over Thanksgiving weekend and then another night at standard rate for Dec 13.  I called and asked to have noted I am requesting a theme park view both times.  I know the chances are slim from standard to theme park (although we got it due to an awesome guy there in Sept).  Wondering what my chances are though of an upgrade to theme park view with club level King reserved.  That didn't even seem to be an option to pay for when I called.

My dd thinks it isn't Universal unless she can wake up to the Hulk every morning.


----------



## FloraFauna

I am in the process of putting together a trip for this coming June for Universal Orlando.  

Does anyone know if there is an entertainment rate this year for Royal Pacific or the other hotels at Universal?


----------



## damo

FloraFauna said:


> I am in the process of putting together a trip for this coming June for Universal Orlando.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an entertainment rate this year for Royal Pacific or the other hotels at Universal?



There haven't been good entertainment rates for several years.  You are better off just using AAA or one of their other online deals.  Give them a call and see what they can offer you.


----------



## MAKmom

ChipnDaleRule said:


> We are staying in a water view room next year and i was thinking of upgrading to club level as a surprise for DH DD and DS, but i cant find any photos of the rooms. Is it worth the extra $$ (or ££ in my case)? Would it be better to upgrade now or wait until we get there and then ask ? This is our first time staying out of Disney and i dont know what is the best thing to do> Please help


 

We checked in between Christmas & New Years 2008 & upgrade for around $60.00 a night. We needed 2 queen beds & they werew sold out. We could not stay on the Club floor but had full access to the Club.


----------



## FloraFauna

damo said:


> There haven't been good entertainment rates for several years.  You are better off just using AAA or one of their other online deals.  Give them a call and see what they can offer you.



Thanks.  I am spoiled.  We've stayed on site the past 3 times we've been there.  Once at Hard Rock and twice at Portofino.  We though we would give Royal Pacific a try this time.


----------



## Allesma

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Ive just seen lots of CL food pictures and it has just sold it to us. We HAVE upgraded(Sooo excited) It only cost me an extra $46 per night. We will probably save more than that in food costs.



We (DH, DD(9), DD(13) and Me) will be first time RPR visitors in feb, 2 nights CL, where did you find the food pics because I'm also curious about the breakfast food and the snack/wine part.

Thnks
Allesma


----------



## macraven

the most current thread on CL food offerings, is by Laurabearz.

when i have more time today, i'll post the link to that thread for you.


----------



## macraven

Allesma said:


> We (DH, DD(9), DD(13) and Me) will be first time RPR visitors in feb, 2 nights CL, where did you find the food pics because I'm also curious about the breakfast food and the snack/wine part.
> 
> Thnks
> Allesma





this is the thread that might help you.
Laurabearz went in august of this year and stayed CL at the RPH



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2254724


----------



## CRSTEPHE

I'm a GOLD YOUFIRST member but I've never stayed at either the Royal Pacific or the Portifino Bay Hotel and I'm trying to determine which hotel my family would most enjoy--I have two sons ages 13 and 8 at time of travel (July-Aug 2010) and they LOVE to swim, play pool games, etc....  Do you think they would enjoy one resort more than the other?  ALso, as a GOLD member what would I be upgraded to at the Roya Pacific?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## rpbert1

We love the RPR, and go every year, we also stayed at PBH this year, and there was not a lot happening, we visited RPR and as usual the place was buzzing with activity, and there is always plenty going on around the pool i.e volley ball and pool games.
 Gold i think gets you a suite at checkin for $50 a night, but with 4 of you it would not apply at RPR as king suites are for 3 people, thinks the other is upgrade from standard to poolview at booking.
Damo will probably correct this as he is more up to date on the Youfirst


----------



## macraven

i have stayed at rph and love it there.
also have stayed over 20 times at hrh.


if you are gold, it is like Rpbert stated.
you can request an upgrade at check in and pay the $50 per night for a king suite.


king suites are for up to 3 people.


if you are gold and book a standard room at rph, you can receive a free upgrade of view.
your upgrade can be a pool view then.

at hrh for gold members, the upgrade from standard lawn views is to pool views.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

thanks for your comments.  I went ahead and booked the Portofino Bay before I read your responses--now I'm trying to decide if I should change to RPR.  We are going at the beginning of August so I'm hoping that maybe there will be a good amount of children at Portofino Bay.  

I'd love to see photos of both resorts taken by regular tourists like myself.  Is there somewhere on this site that has such pictures?


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Found the threads with pictures. Both hotels look gorgeous--now I've got to decide if PBH is really worth the extra $$$.  The boys like to come back to the room during the middle of the day and play in the pool, relax while hubby takes a nap.  Is this convenient at the PBH?  Can I walk to the parks from PBH--how long does it take?  How about RPR--how long does it take?  We stayed at HRH a few years ago and enjoyed being able to walk to the parks or take the boats depending upon our mood.


----------



## macraven

it is a shorter walk from rph to the parks than it is at the pbh.


both have the water taxis so you don't have to walk.
they run about every 20 minutes.


i have been at all 3 hotels and prefer rph.
even though the room sizes are less sq ft than the other 2 hotels, rph has an atmosphere that is different from them all.

if you walk or take the water taxi to city walk, you empty out at city walk from the rph.
so many places to chose from to dine at city walk.

also, i really like all the restaurants that are at the rph, very convenient and close for the guests.

if the pool is the issue for your decision making, be aware that pool hopping is encouraged at the hotels.

all you need is your hotel room key.
stay at one hotel but go to one of the other hotel pools.

you can get the towels, beach/water toys, changing room areas at all three hotels.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Thanks!


----------



## Allesma

macraven said:


> this is the thread that might help you.
> Laurabearz went in august of this year and stayed CL at the RPH
> 
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2254724



Thnx Macraven,
just what we were looking for
Allesma


----------



## macraven

glad to be of help!


----------



## portocall

Well, I can say I have been sold on the Royal Pacific Resort for sure now!   Thanks for all this great info.


----------



## diskids2

We are so excited to visit the RPR and Universal for the first time in July 2010!  I have a quick question....are there refrigerators in the rooms at RPR?  Free/Fee?

Thanks!


----------



## Coach81

Yes I believe they have some, and yes I think they are free...


----------



## Coach81

So excited.. inside of 4 weeks to our Mardi Gras trip to UO!!!

Staying at RPH CLUB LEVEL!!!!


----------



## damo

diskids2 said:


> We are so excited to visit the RPR and Universal for the first time in July 2010!  I have a quick question....are there refrigerators in the rooms at RPR?  Free/Fee?
> 
> Thanks!



The refrigerators are actually the honor bar.  If you want an actual refrigerator, you need to rent one from them.


----------



## macraven

the mini bars in the room aren't very large at all.  they also don't keep things cold.

you would be better off buying a styrofoam chest at publix and fill it with ice for your items you want to keep cold/chilled.

leave the chest in the bathtub when you are out of the room.
housekeeping is used to seeing them there.

or, you could rent a fridge per day for your room.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

quick question .  We are staying at RPR in August and have booked two rooms.    I know that the hotels like to charge the $15 parking fee per room b ut since there will be only one vehicle, will it be an issue to have the second parking fee removed from the second room?  I can't see having to pay twice for parking on the same vehicle.  Thanks!


----------



## pixeegrl

eeyorethegreat said:


> quick question .  We are staying at RPR in August and have booked two rooms.    I know that the hotels like to charge the $15 parking fee per room b ut since there will be only one vehicle, will it be an issue to have the second parking fee removed from the second room?  I can't see having to pay twice for parking on the same vehicle.  Thanks!



They don't charge per room.  If you have a car you get a card to get in and out of the lot. You have nothing to worry about


----------



## eeyorethegreat

pixeegrl said:


> They don't charge per room.  If you have a car you get a card to get in and out of the lot. You have nothing to worry about



Great thanks for putting me at ease on that!


----------



## rpbert1

Your room key gets you in and out of the car park, just let them know at checkin there is only 1 car between the 2 rooms.


----------



## TigerKat

Subbing...Been to Portofino, thinking of booking RPR in October!


----------



## nmartin

Wanted to know is there sand around the pool and am I right I think I have read that there is a child play area there?  Can you elaborate on that?

Also thinking about going th HRH so my kids 9 and 7 may enjoy the water slide. How do I get from RPH to HRH?

We are thinking about traveling mid Sept. and I have heard about the dive in movies.  Any information would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## ky07

nmartin said:


> Wanted to know is there sand around the pool and am I right I think I have read that there is a child play area there?  Can you elaborate on that?
> 
> Also thinking about going th HRH so my kids 9 and 7 may enjoy the water slide. How do I get from RPH to HRH?
> 
> We are thinking about traveling mid Sept. and I have heard about the dive in movies.  Any information would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


*There is sand around the pool and the childs play area is made like a ship and has water guns they can shoot at each other and if you stay onsite they encourage you to pool hop.
So if you are staying a RPR you can go to HRH and use thier pool also *


----------



## rpbert1

There is a small pool which is secure with gate and fence for very small choldren, but i reckon the zero entry area is great for young children.
 There is also a sand area at the entrance/exit to the pool area with a volleyball net and a lot of loungers and chairs


----------



## macraven

TigerKat said:


> Subbing...Been to Portofino, thinking of booking RPR in October!



book now to secure your dates.
you can modify your rate later.

play more stay more ends october 7th.
if you stay that first week of october, great discounts.

i really do like rph.
this will be my 3rd stay there.
each time i am more impressed with it.


----------



## nmartin

when I was researching pricing last year (first timers) I thought that the admission was included if you stayed on site.  Was that just a promotion last year or do they offer it at specific times of the year?  The reason why I am asking is we are planning to go sometime at the end of Aug. to the middle part of Sept. and I was going to buy the tickets locally now, but if that promotion does come available, that will be a lot of money wasted!  Any ideas on this?


----------



## TigerKat

macraven said:


> book now to secure your dates.
> you can modify your rate later.
> 
> play more stay more ends october 7th.
> if you stay that first week of october, great discounts.
> 
> i really do like rph.
> this will be my 3rd stay there.
> each time i am more impressed with it.



Looks like I'm going to miss the great deals. We're checking in on 10/14.


----------



## macraven

TigerKat said:


> Looks like I'm going to miss the great deals. We're checking in on 10/14.



i feel your pain................
but, keep checking the rates in case the SS is extended.
that is what the TM told me last week when i called to verify if my rate had dropped any with AAA.


----------



## macraven

nmartin said:


> when I was researching pricing last year (first timers) I thought that the admission was included if you stayed on site.  Was that just a promotion last year or do they offer it at specific times of the year?  The reason why I am asking is we are planning to go sometime at the end of Aug. to the middle part of Sept. and I was going to buy the tickets locally now, but if that promotion does come available, that will be a lot of money wasted!  Any ideas on this?



universal has packages that include the park tickets.

it is cheaper to book everything separate.
book the hotel only, buy the tickets on line.

i'm sure many bought the packages for hotel, tickets, etc thinking it was a sweeter deal.
it usually is not.


----------



## penie

I have purchased my trip separately and have saved as much as $500-$600!
I've been watching prices for our early June 2010 vacation and recently have purchased all of it just from noticing prices skyrocketing on pretty much everything! We are staying 5 nights@RPR-prices on the hotel portion went down since watchful waiting and I called and had the rates adjusted from $202 for the first night, then $189 for the last 4 nights, then after the call for adjustments, it was $161 for the first night then around $149 for the remainder of the stay- a savings of over $200 just for watching and making a call! Then, I noticed that the airline tickets were starting to rise and purchased those for almost $100 cheaper than today's prices (over the cost of 4 tickets), and although I did not get in on the $99 7 day, 2 park deal at the very beginning of January, I did manage to get them for $109 adults, $99 for children just 3 days before the price shot up through Orlando fun tickets. I'm guessing that when the Universal Studios website raises their rates, the other places know their cost will go up too, so they then raise their prices also. I checked today, and even at the higher rates, it is cheaper to purchase everything one thing at a time than as a package. Our plan in June is to hire a driver to pick us up at the airport and stop of at the grocery store (included) because we have 4 people and this was almost the same price as the shuttle. Plus we will save money on breakfast food & snacks because of the grocery stop. They also said that we could order a pizza on the way to the store since we have a later flight and will most likely be hungry. I thought that was great! I like to check these threads to get ideas for savings and general information. If anyone has any ideas they would like to add that would be helpful for our trip, I would certainly appreciate it! I want this to be a fantastic trip since this is for our 20th wedding anniversary! Thanks in advance. Also, we plan on attending the Luau at RPR. If anyone has any info on this, please share. Thanks!


----------



## Melanie230

Great job Penie!  Have a great trip...and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

penie said:


> I have purchased my trip separately and have saved as much as $500-$600!
> I've been watching prices for our early June 2010 vacation and recently have purchased all of it just from noticing prices skyrocketing on pretty much everything! We are staying 5 nights@RPR-prices on the hotel portion went down since watchful waiting and I called and had the rates adjusted from $202 for the first night, then $189 for the last 4 nights, then after the call for adjustments, it was $161 for the first night then around $149 for the remainder of the stay- a savings of over $200 just for watching and making a call! Then, I noticed that the airline tickets were starting to rise and purchased those for almost $100 cheaper than today's prices (over the cost of 4 tickets), and although I did not get in on the $99 7 day, 2 park deal at the very beginning of January, I did manage to get them for $109 adults, $99 for children just 3 days before the price shot up through Orlando fun tickets. I'm guessing that when the Universal Studios website raises their rates, the other places know their cost will go up too, so they then raise their prices also. I checked today, and even at the higher rates, it is cheaper to purchase everything one thing at a time than as a package. Our plan in June is to hire a driver to pick us up at the airport and stop of at the grocery store (included) because we have 4 people and this was almost the same price as the shuttle. Plus we will save money on breakfast food & snacks because of the grocery stop. They also said that we could order a pizza on the way to the store since we have a later flight and will most likely be hungry. I thought that was great! I like to check these threads to get ideas for savings and general information. If anyone has any ideas they would like to add that would be helpful for our trip, I would certainly appreciate it! I want this to be a fantastic trip since this is for our 20th wedding anniversary! Thanks in advance. Also, we plan on attending the Luau at RPR. If anyone has any info on this, please share. Thanks!



Ask away. Just start a new thread with any questions you may have. Let us know how many kids and ages so we can direct you in the right direction lol. The board is amazing and helped us plan an amazing first trip for our 3 boys Dec of 08! Now we have begun planning for our August trip!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 had posted pictures of the rph luau last year.

if i have time today, i'll try to pull that thread up.


congrats on getting the sweet deals and modifying your room rates.
don't you love saving money!!   

buy the $4 styrofoam ice chest on that grocery stop.
fill it with ice at the hotel.
keep the chest in the bathtub during the day for anything you want to keep cold.

buy water, soda, snacks to save on those expenses.

the beverages are expensive at the park and hotel.
take some bottle water with you when you go in the park.

you can take any type of bottle in as long as it is not glass.


----------



## penie

I love this site and the people who have commented. I'm a newbie to this sort of thing(forums) but I have been to HRH back in '02. That trip was planned by a travel agent and was pretty expensive, but we had an excellent time. Please forgive me if I haven't posted correctly...all I see is a reply button?? Anyway, I now have 2 children (6 and 11) and my biggest concerns are that I have read some reviews elsewhere and have great concern about cleanliness of the rooms and niceness of the staff at RPR. I just want this to be a fantastic trip! I think the $4 cooler is an awesome idea and will absolutely pick one up. Thanks! Has anyone ever purchased tickets from orlando fun tickets before? Oops, sort of off this particular topic, sorry. What about the places to eat at RPR with a family? Any recommendations? Nothing too fancy or anything, just nice and family oriented...     
Thanks for any info...


----------



## rpbert1

We have been staying at RPR for the last 4 or 5 years, and never had any problems with cleanliness in the rooms. and the staff will go out of their way to help you.
 Jakes is a good family place to eat at RPR, or we would stay at the pool on occassions  till it closes at 11pm last year, and just eat at the Bula Grille at the pool, and the food is excellent . Or walk to Citytwalk where you have lots of choices , and usually a band playing on the stage at Citywalk


----------



## pixeegrl

penie said:


> I love this site and the people who have commented. I'm a newbie to this sort of thing(forums) but I have been to HRH back in '02. That trip was planned by a travel agent and was pretty expensive, but we had an excellent time. Please forgive me if I haven't posted correctly...all I see is a reply button?? Anyway, I now have 2 children (6 and 11) and my biggest concerns are that I have read some reviews elsewhere and have great concern about cleanliness of the rooms and niceness of the staff at RPR. I just want this to be a fantastic trip! I think the $4 cooler is an awesome idea and will absolutely pick one up. Thanks! Has anyone ever purchased tickets from orlando fun tickets before? Oops, sort of off this particular topic, sorry. What about the places to eat at RPR with a family? Any recommendations? Nothing too fancy or anything, just nice and family oriented...
> Thanks for any info...



Click here  and you can start a new thread, the button is on the bottom left (says new thread) http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30

Here's the one for the Hotels onsite and you can start a new thread on any hotel/onsite questions you may have. http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=75

Also we have a new search function just double click on a word, it highlights it and a magnifying glass pops up, click that and it will perform a search! Have fun!


----------



## miprender

So I just booked our first stay ever on Universal Property at the RPR for July  I am a little nervous as I feel like a newbie since I alway stay at WDW resorts but I can't wait to try something new.

We will be travelling with DD6, DS4, and DS2 so I will be scouring these threads for any information. 

I have only been to Universal twice, once in 1996 and once in 2001. So I have alot to learn.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

miprender said:


> So I just booked our first stay ever on Universal Property at the RPR for July  I am a little nervous as I feel like a newbie since I alway stay at WDW resorts but I can't wait to try something new.


I'm a former WDW only vacationer too. I was nervous for our 1st Universal trip too, but I was so pleasantly surprised.  It's so nice to be able to walk to the parks or catch a quick boat ride, & you just can't beat the Express Pass you get for staying on site.  Hope you have a wonderful trip! 



pixeegrl said:


> Also we have a new search function just double click on a word, it highlights it and a magnifying glass pops up, click that and it will perform a search! Have fun!



Very cool!  I didn't know about that nifty little feature.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

penie said:


> What about the places to eat at RPR with a family? Any recommendations? Nothing too fancy or anything, just nice and family oriented...



Like rpbert1, we too loved dining poolside.  They have tables, or you can just have the waiter bring the food to your lounge chairs.  So nice & relaxing.  

Here's a link to some of the RPR restaurant menus: http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Hotels/Royal-Pacific-Resort/Dining/Overview.aspx


----------



## miprender

Pink Flamingo said:


> I'm a former WDW only vacationer too. I was nervous for our 1st Universal trip too, but I was so pleasantly surprised.  It's so nice to be able to walk to the parks or catch a quick boat ride, & you just can't beat the Express Pass you get for staying on site.  Hope you have a wonderful trip!



Thanks... this is the first time that I still have my Disney trip in April and I am now planning another big trip in the same year. I am a die hard Disney person but I am looking forward to trying something new.

Did you do any character dining? Trying to decided  what we want to do. My kids love Scooby almost as much as Mickey so I am hoping they still have some with him.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

miprender said:


> Did you do any character dining? Trying to decided  what we want to do. My kids love Scooby almost as much as Mickey so I am hoping they still have some with him.


We haven't done any of the character meals at Universal, but in looking at the pictures on the Universal web site, Scooby is in the pic on the Islands Dining Room (at RPR), so my guess is that he would be one of the characters (http://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews_Royal_Pacific_Resort/Restaurants/islands_dining_room.aspx?ComponentId=3454&SourcePageId=9349#6).  

I'm sure others who have done the character meals can give you more info.  You could also call the character dining reservations # (407-503-DINE (3463) ) & I'm sure they could give you the information you're looking for.


----------



## ky07

miprender said:


> So I just booked our first stay ever on Universal Property at the RPR for July  I am a little nervous as I feel like a newbie since I alway stay at WDW resorts but I can't wait to try something new.
> 
> We will be travelling with DD6, DS4, and DS2 so I will be scouring these threads for any information.
> 
> I have only been to Universal twice, once in 1996 and once in 2001. So I have alot to learn.


*You will love RPR and pretty sure your kids will love the pool and the grounds are so nice to just walk around and look cause we fell in love with the themeing and now my wife will not go anywhere else.
Just relax and enjoy cause we use to stay offsite and now thats a thing of the past and we are heading back in july for our third stay at RPR *


----------



## miprender

ky07 said:


> *You will love RPR and pretty sure your kids will love the pool and the grounds are so nice to just walk around and look cause we fell in love with the themeing and now my wife will not go anywhere else.
> Just relax and enjoy cause we use to stay offsite and now thats a thing of the past and we are heading back in july for our third stay at RPR *



Actually I think this vacation will be more relaxing. I have it in my head that we will just go with the flow. We are planning one day at Seaworld but other than that we will probably hit the parks in the morning and return later to just sit by the pool. The only thing I am dreading is the heat. Everytime we have gone to Disney in the summer I swear I will never return to Florida again.


----------



## klmall

We are tentatively planning a trip for January 2011 at RPR.

Back in 2002 we stayed at HRH at Spring break and managed to snag a great deal for club level on HotelKingdom.com but I know things have changed greatly since that time.

DH and I want to go to WDW in mid to late January next year (after Marathons) and then come over to Universal to see Harry Potter and everything else since 2002! We will be driving down. I want to stay at RPH for many reasons and I have 3 questions today!

1) What is the best way(s) to save money on booking a room? We don't have AAA but I am willing to get a membership to save money on rooms. How else can we look for savings? Should we go ahead and book now if possible or book later? We do have AARP etc.

2) DH will need an ECV for much of the time; though he hates to admit it. Due to severe scoliosis, he can't walk for any distance at all. How does US and the transportation at RPR deal with this? Should we rent our own ECV for the entire trip or rent at US?

3) We have 4 one day tickets for US/IA leftover from 2002 for some of our days on this trip. They never expire so we may only need to buy 2-4 more days. What's your advice for getting a deal on more days?

Thanks in advice!


----------



## englishrose47

Looking at this resort for August of 2011 !! I know a long time away !!! We are Disney veterans but the kids and daughter want to try Universal !!! I see that the rooms have 2 queen beds and say 5 people can stay !!
Question #1 Do they provide/have rolloways as there will be 5 people !!
Question  #2 Is AAA a good start for deals , I already am a member ??
Question #3 What meal deals are there if any other than in the Parks 
Question  #4 Is there a WaterPark ??

I am sure I will have more , but I know you experts can help with these !!!


----------



## bubba's mom

klmall said:


> DH and I want to go to WDW in mid to late January next year (after Marathons) and then come over to Universal to see Harry Potter and everything else since 2002! We will be driving down. I want to stay at RPH for many reasons and I have 3 questions today!
> 
> 1) What is the best way(s) to save money on booking a room? We don't have AAA but I am willing to get a membership to save money on rooms. How else can we look for savings? Should we go ahead and book now if possible or book later? We do have AARP etc.



AAA or super saver/stay more-save more rate.  Book at rack to secure room, when you find better rate, call and ask them to adjust to that rate.



klmall said:


> 2) DH will need an ECV for much of the time; though he hates to admit it. Due to severe scoliosis, he can't walk for any distance at all. How does US and the transportation at RPR deal with this? Should we rent our own ECV for the entire trip or rent at US?



If he can't walk much, I would say rent your own.  The resort provides bus and boat transportation to/from the parks.



klmall said:


> 3) We have 4 one day tickets for US/IA leftover from 2002 for some of our days on this trip. They never expire so we may only need to buy 2-4 more days. What's your advice for getting a deal on more days?



You can upgrade your tickets or use them...or save them for future trip and buy new tickets.  Lots buy from Universal directly or Undercover Tourist.  Ticketmania is okay...TicketMASTER I would NOT recommend.



englishrose47 said:


> Question #1 Do they provide/have rolloways as there will be 5 people !!



Yes...for an extra $25/night.



englishrose47 said:


> Question  #2 Is AAA a good start for deals , I already am a member ??



Yes.  Book as soon as available and call to adjust rate when you find cheaper one.



englishrose47 said:


> Question #3 What meal deals are there if any other than in the Parks



At the resort/hotel, none.



englishrose47 said:


> Question  #4 Is there a WaterPark ??
> 
> I am sure I will have more , but I know you experts can help with these !!!



No...but there is a pool and pool hopping.  Wet n Wild is nearby.


----------



## englishrose47

Thank you bubbas mom!!! We are also doing Disney so we can get the waterparks there !! The meal deals in the parks look very good !!


----------



## bubba's mom

We think the Meal Deals are "eh"...it's the same food everywhere...cafeteria style.  We never do them, but I would say the best Meal Deal place is Comic Strip Cafe in IOA...good selection of food there.


----------



## czycropper

I just booked a Club room...is it worth the money? 

I booked the HP Package for Nov. and decided to add the Club Level, now I'm second guessing myself....need advice - it's for 2 adults, 2 jrs. and we're there for only 2 nights to celebrate my 50th birthday. I did not get the Meal Plan since we weren't very happy with it when we got in 2008. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Does anyone have a current resort map of RPR?  Are there mini fridges in the standard rooms?


----------



## Pink Flamingo

mikeandkarla said:


> Are there mini fridges in the standard rooms?


There are mini fridges that are stocked with soft drinks, snacks, candy, etc. for purchase .  There is still room to put other things in such as water bottles, etc.


----------



## Mortlives

I've been away for a while, but I'm back now, and I guess I'm not up on current events. I went to the Loew's website yesterday, and couldn't get a AAA discount for October. Is it too early? Too late? Should I phone instead?

Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Pink Flamingo said:


> There are mini fridges that are stocked with soft drinks, snacks, candy, etc. for purchase .  There is still room to put other things in such as water bottles, etc.



uh oh note to self...tell kids to not touch food in fridge,lol
I can only imagine how much you would get charged for it....


----------



## englishrose47

Pink Flamingo said:


> There are mini fridges that are stocked with soft drinks, snacks, candy, etc. for purchase .  There is still room to put other things in such as water bottles, etc.



They have mini stocked fridges  This could be a disaster


----------



## ky07

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> uh oh note to self...tell kids to not touch food in fridge,lol
> I can only imagine how much you would get charged for it....


*We thought the same thing when we took our DS's but when asked if we wanted the key to mini bar we just said no and it stayed locked and then just made sure they didn't drink the $7.00 Figi water they have sitting out *


----------



## englishrose47

ky07 said:


> *We thought the same thing when we took our DS's but when asked if we wanted the key to mini bar we just said no and it stayed locked and then just made sure they didn't drink the $7.00 Figi water they have sitting out *



Glad there's a key!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mortlives said:


> I've been away for a while, but I'm back now, and I guess I'm not up on current events. I went to the Loew's website yesterday, and couldn't get a AAA discount for October. Is it too early? Too late? Should I phone instead?
> 
> Thanks.



You cannot check AAA rates on the Loews site anymore.

Check AAA site or call.


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *We thought the same thing when we took our DS's but when asked if we wanted the key to mini bar we just said no and it stayed locked *




too add to that..... You still have to check your bill to make sure you aren't charged for anything in the mini-bar.  We NEVER take the key (actually afraid of losing the darn thing) and we had charges to dispute at checkout.  I told the front desk we never even TOOK the key.  She took the charge off pending an investigation and told us IF there WAS anything missing, the charge would be reinstated.

w/e


----------



## Pink Flamingo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> uh oh note to self...tell kids to not touch food in fridge,lol
> I can only imagine how much you would get charged for it....



Actually, you probably couldn't even imagine ~ the prices listed were far beyond my imagination!!!

My kids (teen & pre-teen) were given strict instructions with a list of severe consequences that would occur if they failed to follow them ~ "DO NOT TOUCH THE PRE-STOCKED MINI FRIDGE ITEMS".  




ky07 said:


> *...  just made sure they didn't drink the $7.00 Figi water they have sitting out *


Definitely heed this warning if you don't want to pay $7 for a bottle of water.



bubba's mom said:


> too add to that..... You still have to check your bill to make sure you aren't charged for anything in the mini-bar.  We NEVER take the key (actually afraid of losing the darn thing) and we had charges to dispute at checkout.



One idea for proof of fridge contents on day of arrival & then day of check out  ~ take a digital photo of the fridge contents.  Certainly not fool proof, but might be helpful should you need to dispute a charge.


----------



## bubba's mom

Pink Flamingo said:


> One idea for proof of fridge contents on day of arrival & then day of check out  ~ take a digital photo of the fridge contents.  Certainly not fool proof, but might be helpful should you need to dispute a charge.



Which...IS a good idea...unless you DON'T take the key in the first place...like we don't.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

oh so they give you a key for the fridge? well I guess no key for us so there are no accidents...we will just bring a small cooler for the soda and water!


----------



## arthursiew

I just booked a one night stay at the RPR for $229. Checking in at 6/18. Is this rate OK? 

I also booked it with perfectescapes.com and I put in 2 Adults. To tell you the truth, there will be 2 Adults and 2 Children because it's cheaper if I put in 2 adults. Do you think they will care if we went there and asked for a key for everybody? I know that everybody needs a key for FOTL. Thanks!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

arthursiew said:


> I just booked a one night stay at the RPR for $229. Checking in at 6/18. Is this rate OK?
> 
> I also booked it with perfectescapes.com and I put in 2 Adults. To tell you the truth, there will be 2 Adults and 2 Children because it's cheaper if I put in 2 adults. Do you think they will care if we went there and asked for a key for everybody? I know that everybody needs a key for FOTL. Thanks!



Not sure why the rate would be more for adding 2 children, as Loews does not charge for those under 18 staying in the room, unless perhaps it's a package deal that includes park tickets.  Maybe that's just something perfectescapes.com charges.

RPR only gives you keys for the registered guests in your room, so you would probably end up having to register the children at check-in in order for them to get keys. You will definitely want them to have keys if you plan to use the FOTL (front of the line/express) access for the rides in the parks, as your room key is what you use for that.


----------



## mikeandkarla

What do you get (if anything) for your first stay using the youfirst membership from Loews?


----------



## englishrose47

This mini fridge is scaring me !!!It woild be nice to use the fridge but if we had the key I would be petrified of charges


----------



## arthursiew

Pink Flamingo said:


> Not sure why the rate would be more for adding 2 children, as Loews does not charge for those under 18 staying in the room, unless perhaps it's a package deal that includes park tickets.  Maybe that's just something perfectescapes.com charges.
> 
> RPR only gives you keys for the registered guests in your room, so you would probably end up having to register the children at check-in in order for them to get keys. You will definitely want them to have keys if you plan to use the FOTL (front of the line/express) access for the rides in the parks, as your room key is what you use for that.



On perfectescapes.com, you can only add adults, not children.


----------



## ky07

mikeandkarla said:


> What do you get (if anything) for your first stay using the youfirst membership from Loews?


*The more qualifing stays you have depends on what you get cause I am still blue level and the only thing I got last year was free use of the fitness center at RPR*


----------



## Bluer101

I never take to key so there would never be a problem. On time they charged me for some items on my checkout bill so I went right down to the front desk and told them it's impossible since we never had a key. They looked it up in the computer and agreed. So they removed the charges.  Besides we always bring our own cooler, drinks, and snacks.


----------



## macraven

arthursiew said:


> I just booked a one night stay at the RPR for $229. Checking in at 6/18. Is this rate OK?
> 
> I also booked it with perfectescapes.com and I put in 2 Adults. To tell you the truth, there will be 2 Adults and 2 Children because it's cheaper if I put in 2 adults. Do you think they will care if we went there and asked for a key for everybody? I know that everybody needs a key for FOTL. Thanks!



as another pp stated, no charge for kids 17 and under for the rooms.

you can have up to 5 peeps in the room.

everyone in the room will be receiving a hotel key card.
all must have one to use the express lines in the park.

when it comes to coding the hotel keys for charging privileges, don't have it added to the kids' cards.

i always refuse the key to the mini bar.
never had any issues with it.


----------



## Wild Rider

bubba's mom said:


> You cannot check AAA rates on the Loews site anymore.
> 
> Check AAA site or call.



Hmmmn--I just booked five nights in June on the Loews site, and selected the AAA option from the pulldown menu.  Does that mean I didn't actually get the AAA rate?


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Wild Rider said:


> Hmmmn--I just booked five nights in June on the Loews site, and selected the AAA option from the pulldown menu.  Does that mean I didn't actually get the AAA rate?


You can book the AAA rate if you go through the Loews web site, so you should be good to go Wild Rider.  

You can't book the AAA rate if you go through the Universal web site (no drop down AAA selection for AAA) ~ have to call to get the AAA rate that way.


----------



## csmommy

Wild Rider said:


> Hmmmn--I just booked five nights in June on the Loews site, and selected the AAA option from the pulldown menu.  Does that mean I didn't actually get the AAA rate?



Personally I would call to make sure I got the best rate possible.


----------



## rpbert1

While the AAA comes on the drop down on the Loews site, it does not give you Triple A for the Universal resorts.
 If you booked 5 days it would have given you the stay more offer, which would be better than Triple A


----------



## Wild Rider

rpbert1 said:


> While the AAA comes on the drop down on the Loews site, it does not give you Triple A for the Universal resorts.
> If you booked 5 days it would have given you the stay more offer, which would be better than Triple A



That's what I did--got the stay more, save more deal.  Thanks!

Will be our first time there-can't wait to try front-of-the-line access.


----------



## Disney's Fan

Is the AAA discount a percentage off the regular rate?  Do you have to book it through AAA, or can you call the hotel directly and ask for the rate?


----------



## bubba's mom

You can call the hotel directly and ask for the AAA rate.

It's like 20% off I think?  That is, IF there are any rooms available on that rate for your date.


----------



## Disney's Fan

bubba's mom said:


> You can call the hotel directly and ask for the AAA rate.
> 
> It's like 20% off I think?  That is, IF there are any rooms available on that rate for your date.



Thanks so much!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

woo-hoo it's official,made our ressies this morning,for 6/8-10/2010
we can't wait!!

DS(8) keeps asking me if there is a pool slide,I know RPR doesn't have one,but I read somewhere that you can pool hop, does one of the other hotels have one? Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> woo-hoo it's official,made our ressies this morning,for 6/8-10/2010
> we can't wait!!
> 
> DS(8) keeps asking me if there is a pool slide,I know RPR doesn't have one,but I read somewhere that you can pool hop, does one of the other hotels have one? Thanks!



Yep, HRH and PBH both have slides.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

rpbert1 said:


> Yep, HRH and PBH both have slides.



thanks! Is it a easy walk to them?


----------



## damo

It is about a 15 minute walk from RPR to HRH and about a 25 minute walk from RPR to PBH


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

okey dokey,sounds good, 15 minutes isn't that bad,plus I'm sure the scenery makes it worth it! I'd like to see the HRH anyway!
Thanks all for the info!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> thanks! Is it a easy walk to them?





damo said:


> It is about a 15 minute walk from RPR to HRH and about a 25 minute walk from RPR to PBH



And you could also catch the boat ~ you would just have to transfer boats at City Walk.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Pink Flamingo said:


> And you could also catch the boat ~ you would just have to transfer boats at City Walk.



ok,cool! Is this the same way you can get the parks. It will be nice for once to just park and not have to drive for 2 days!!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> ok,cool! Is this the same way you can get the parks. It will be nice for once to just park and not have to drive for 2 days!!



Yep ~ it's so nice & relaxing.


----------



## Dory II

Hello.  This will be our first trip to Universal!    We are planning to stay at the RPR and would like to know if there are Kid Suites on the Club Level?  Thank you so much.


----------



## rpbert1

No Kids suites on Club


----------



## Dory II

Thank you Robert for getting back to me.  Is the club level worth the extra in you opinion?  Thanks again.


----------



## rpbert1

Have never stayed Club level, as it does not really benefit us, DD would be the only one taking breakfast, and we would usually be out most evenings either at the parks or for dinner, we would feel we needed to spend evening at the resort to get the benefit of staying Club.
 We do spend quite a bit of time at the resort, especially during the day, but like to be out and about in the evenings.


----------



## hardingk

Does anyone know if you have to pay for parking at the hotel if you are an AP holder?


----------



## justprettynpink

Yes, you do....


----------



## bubba's mom

It's the _parking garage_ you don't have to pay to park if you have an AP.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

bubba's mom said:


> It's the _parking garage_ you don't have to pay to park if you have an AP.



but if I remember reading somewhere,if your staying there regularly, we pay $15 a day to park, correct??


----------



## bubba's mom

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> but if I remember reading somewhere,if your staying there regularly, we pay $15 a day to park, correct??



At any of the 3 onsite hotels, yes you do.  Might be $_14_/night tho...can't remember for sure as we never have a car there.  Unfortunately AP does nothing for you at the hotel but maybe get you a cheaper/AP rate...that's about it.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> but if I remember reading somewhere,if your staying there regularly, we pay $15 a day to park, correct??



Yes, parking at any of the 3 on-site resorts is currently $15/day.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

thanks just want to be sure of everything so it's fit into the budget...seems like it would be easier just to add it into the hotel price??? oh well at least I know about it ahead of time...we are soooo looking forward to our first trip there!!


----------



## patster734

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> thanks just want to be sure of everything so it's fit into the budget...seems like it would be easier just to add it into the hotel price??? oh well at least I know about it ahead of time...we are soooo looking forward to our first trip there!!



Many of us prefer that it remains seperate from the hotel price because we use either a towncar service or taxi to transport us from the airport to the hotel and back, to avoid the fee.

If they were to add it to the hotel price, some people (like me) would revert back to car rental so that we'd have the option of eating and shopping off-site.  This would result in the less available parking spaces at the hotels too.


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> Many of us prefer that it remains seperate from the hotel price because we use either a towncar service or taxi to transport us from the airport to the hotel and back, to avoid the fee.
> 
> If they were to add it to the hotel price, some people (like me) would revert back to car rental so that we'd have the option of eating and shopping off-site.  This would result in the less available parking spaces at the hotels too.


----------



## crazycatlady

I noticed that a lot of people have said to keep checking back for lower room rates...do they mean checking the Loew's site or is there another place to check for lower rates? How do you find the Super Saver rates?


----------



## bubba's mom

Supersaver/Stay More Save More rates are on the Universal/Loews website.  It'll show up if available.

Keep checking the Universal/Loews website for rate changes.

Or...just keep an eye on the date & rate thread.  Someone will post a rate drop/release.


----------



## englishrose47

bubba's mom said:


> Supersaver/Stay More Save More rates are on the Universal/Loews website.  It'll show up if available.
> 
> Keep checking the Universal/Loews website for rate changes.
> 
> Or...just keep an eye on the date & rate thread.  Someone will post a rate drop/release.



Thanks !!!


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> Supersaver/Stay More Save More rates are on the Universal/Loews website.  It'll show up if available.
> 
> Keep checking the Universal/Loews website for rate changes.
> 
> Or...just keep an eye on the date & rate thread.  Someone will post a rate drop/release.





Most discounted rates have a limited availability and can sell out.  However, a cancellation could cause a previously sold-out rate to become temporarily available again.  

For APH, better discounted rates are almost always released quarterly for the next 2, 3 or 4 months.


----------



## quinnc19

I've looked through many of the pages without finding this info, but I apologize if I missed it somewhere. I would like to book the King Suite, which has the king bed plus a pullout in the study, but it won't give me that option through the Universal site. Is that just a glitch, or is 4 too many (we really have 3 adults plus a child under 3 if that matters)? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## donaldduck352

quinnc19 said:


> I've looked through many of the pages without finding this info, but I apologize if I missed it somewhere. I would like to book the King Suite, which has the king bed plus a pullout in the study, but it won't give me that option through the Universal site. Is that just a glitch, or is 4 too many (we really have 3 adults plus a child under 3 if that matters)? Thanks so much for your help!



*Hope this helps :*

http://www.universalorlando.com/Hot....aspx?ComponentId=3439&SourcePageId=9752#king


----------



## quinnc19

Thanks!  Somehow I missed this when looking at the rooms: "King Suite - up to 3 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 3rd person)".  It seems strange to me that they would make you rent  a rollaway for the 3rd person when there is a pullout in the room.


----------



## bubba's mom

There *is* a pullout sofa in a King at RPR.  keishashadow stayed there w/ her DH & DS.  DS complained pullout sofa was NOT comfortable at all.

They are now staying back at PBH....where, he'll still get his pullout, but also his OWN bathroom too.


----------



## patster734

Didn't this thread use to be stickied?  Anybody know why it was unstuck?


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> Didn't this thread use to be stickied?  Anybody know why it was unstuck?



 It _was_ a sticky...all the hotels had a sticky...till we asked Bev to clean the stickies up.  Guess it's a case of "be careful what you wish for".


----------



## damo

quinnc19 said:


> Thanks!  Somehow I missed this when looking at the rooms: "King Suite - up to 3 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 3rd person)".  It seems strange to me that they would make you rent  a rollaway for the 3rd person when there is a pullout in the room.



King suites all have a pullout.  

King rooms don't. 

The hotel never makes you rent a rollaway.  You can bring an air mattress if you like.

If you read a little further on those websites, it generally says that a rollaway "may" be needed and is $25 per person and there is a limited number of them.


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> It _was_ a sticky...all the hotels had a sticky...till we asked Bev to clean the stickies up.  Guess it's a case of "be careful what you wish for".



Thanks for the info!  I guess its now up to us to make sure that these threads stayed bumped.


----------



## macraven

i don't think they were utilized as much when they were stickies.

more will probably post on them now.



and while phamton is at it on clearing up places, i expect her at my dump next friday at noon..........

don't worry, i'll pay in refreshing mint gum.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i don't think they were utilized as much when they were stickies.
> 
> more will probably post on them now.
> 
> 
> 
> and while phamton is at it on clearing up places, i expect her at my dump next friday at noon..........
> 
> don't worry, i'll pay in refreshing mint gum.



What?  No Pizza and beer?


----------



## macraven




----------



## JessicaR

Is this thread not a sticky anymore for a reason?


----------



## macraven

many newbies never read the stickies.

we would have numerous threads that would be questions to what was in the sticky hotel threads.


by unsticking the 3 hotel threads, they will get more hits and have more action.


----------



## bubba's mom

woohoo!!  I love hits & action!


----------



## hardingk

Do they have pack n plays in the room or is there an extra fee?


----------



## bubba's mom

IN the room...no.

You probably have to get a crib.  I don't have a need for one, so I can't give you a $$.


----------



## JessicaR

hardingk said:


> Do they have pack n plays in the room or is there an extra fee?



Cribs & Rollaways
Cribs are complimentary. Rollaways are available through Star Service Hotline. The fee for rollaway is $25 per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one rollaway is allowed per room. 

My sister needed one for her baby and its a great full size crib with very soft cushy bedding.


----------



## hardingk

JessicaR said:


> Cribs & Rollaways
> Cribs are complimentary. Rollaways are available through Star Service Hotline. The fee for rollaway is $25 per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one rollaway is allowed per room.
> 
> My sister needed one for her baby and its a great full size crib with very soft cushy bedding.



Thanks!


----------



## GetGlowing

Can you typically get discounts for a 1-night stay? And how do I find/book AAA rates online? Thanks!


----------



## patster734

GetGlowing said:


> Can you typically get discounts for a 1-night stay? And how do I find/book AAA rates online? Thanks!



The AAA rate usually doesn't show up in Universal's hotel booking website.  The only 2 ways for the AAA rate online is either through the AAA.com website or through a third party website (Orbitz, Expedia, Travelocity, etc.)

Most of us book the AAA rate by calling the hotel reservation line.


----------



## disneyfan61

Anyone have pics from there stay here?? I just found this thread and are planning to maybe stay here next May.


----------



## rpbert1

Should be plenty in the trip reports.


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Should be plenty in the trip reports.



i think in my '07 pt 2 link


----------



## dj2

this thread is so long - sorry i couldn't read it all.

i just signed up for youfirst...thanks!

so, can we really put two adults and three kids on a reservation with one room, 2 beds?  they won't make us pay for a roll-away?

anyone stay in a room with a roll-in shower? and do you think that will make a difference on the number of people they will let stay in the room?  it's only going to be one night and i guess i could skip the shower....  

and are AAA and AP the only discounts out there, or are there other sources?  beginning few posts in this thread seemed to mention entertainment book, but i noticed the date wa 2002!

thx!!!!!!!

dj


----------



## englishrose47

disneyfan61 said:


> Anyone have pics from there stay here?? I just found this thread and are planning to maybe stay here next May.



Hey Doreen !!!We are thinking about staying here next August!!The few pix I;ve seen look great!!


----------



## bubba's mom

The rollaway is an extra $25/nite...you are welcome to bring your own blow up mattress if you can.  The 5 per room is the limit..doesn't mean they give you the rollaway for free.

Can't help w/ the shower thing...sorry.

Aside from the AAA & AP rate, there is the 'Stay More/Save More' rate.


----------



## diskids2

Hi all....We have 2 rooms booked for July (non club level)...which tower should I request 3 or 1?  Which is closest to the boat walkway?


----------



## dj2

bubba's mom said:


> The rollaway is an extra $25/nite...you are welcome to bring your own blow up mattress if you can.  The 5 per room is the limit..doesn't mean they give you the rollaway for free.
> 
> Can't help w/ the shower thing...sorry.
> 
> Aside from the AAA & AP rate, there is the 'Stay More/Save More' rate.



so they let 5 in a room with only beds for 4 --- cool!!!!

thanks for yor help!

oh yeah - the kids are teenagers --- just curious---they are considered children for room rates, but adults for admission tickets.  anyone know if their room keys for the FOTL will say adult or child?  thx.


----------



## bubba's mom

If they are a 'child' at the hotel, their key will have a "C" on it...for child.


----------



## dj2

bubba's mom said:


> If they are a 'child' at the hotel, their key will have a "C" on it...for child.



i suppose the park employees are used to seeing 17 year old "children"


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

dj2 said:


> this thread is so long - sorry i couldn't read it all.
> 
> i just signed up for youfirst...thanks!
> 
> so, can we really put two adults and three kids on a reservation with one room, 2 beds?  they won't make us pay for a roll-away?
> 
> anyone stay in a room with a roll-in shower? and do you think that will make a difference on the number of people they will let stay in the room?  it's only going to be one night and i guess i could skip the shower....
> 
> and are AAA and AP the only discounts out there, or are there other sources?  beginning few posts in this thread seemed to mention entertainment book, but i noticed the date wa 2002!
> 
> thx!!!!!!!
> 
> dj



I have a Lowes you first card and they told me that my US trip wasn't valid for points because it was booked as a discount.


----------



## bubba's mom

MaleficentandGoons said:


> I have a Lowes you first card and they told me that my US trip wasn't valid for points because it was booked as a discount.



what discount did you book it at?

AP & AAA count as 'qualified' stays...3rd party bookings and (I think) Stay More Save More doesn't count.


----------



## bubba's mom

dj2 said:


> i suppose the park employees are used to seeing 17 year old "children"



 Our niece who is 17 is coming w/ us....her key will have a "C" on it.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

bubba's mom said:


> what discount did you book it at?
> 
> AP & AAA count as 'qualified' stays...3rd party bookings and (I think) Stay More Save More doesn't count.



Just AAA I believe....


----------



## bubba's mom

MaleficentandGoons said:


> Just AAA I believe....



AAA rate *IS* a qualifying rate.

I have booked & used it in the past.

Unless they changed the rules _(again)_ , you should get a stay credit.


----------



## diskids2

Hi all

Just wanted to know which tower would be better to request 1 or 3.  Which one is closest to the boat transportation?  Which one is closest to the pool?  Which one is closest to the restaurant area.....

Also, is there a map of the RPR online somewhere?


----------



## dj2

diskids2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to know which tower would be better to request 1 or 3.  Which one is closest to the boat transportation?  Which one is closest to the pool?  Which one is closest to the restaurant area.....
> 
> Also, is there a map of the RPR online somewhere?



oooh---good questions!

also, is it best to wait for the boat or just walk?


----------



## bubba's mom

We walk and prefer Tower 1.  In my TR from '07 pt 2 there are pix from RPR.

We rarely take the boat, but I think Tower 3 is closest to the boat...1 closest to walking path.

As for eating/restaurants...3 is probably closest.

Pool is closest to 1 & 3.

I know there is a map around here somewhere...didja search back thru this thread?


----------



## Pink Flamingo

diskids2 said:


> Also, is there a map of the RPR online somewhere?



Not the greatest photo, but hopefully it will help you get your bearings.


----------



## disneyfan61

englishrose47 said:


> Hey Doreen !!!We are thinking about staying here next August!!The few pix I;ve seen look great!!



Hey Rosie!! Fancy meeting you here I am leaning towards this resort but I think my 2 DS's would enjoy Hard Rock Hotel so we are looking at both right now.


----------



## Minnie

I started a thread and then saw this FAQ and thought it might be a better place to ask the question...

We are considering our first Universal stay due to you guessed it.... HP 

We're looking at booking one-night and the lowest price I've found is $269.... Does this seem high or about right? We are planning on mid-July.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dj2

Minnie said:


> I started a thread and then saw this FAQ and thought it might be a better place to ask the question...
> 
> We are considering our first Universal stay due to you guessed it.... HP
> 
> We're looking at booking one-night and the lowest price I've found is $269.... Does this seem high or about right?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



maybe it depends upon when you're going.  we just booked 12/17 for $175.20 plus tax.  that rate was on their website and also available as the AAA rate when i called them.


----------



## Minnie

dj2 said:


> maybe it depends upon when you're going.  we just booked 12/17 for $175.20 plus tax.  that rate was on their website and also available as the AAA rate when i called them.



mid-July... sorry missed that part


----------



## bubba's mom

Minnie said:


> We're looking at booking one-night and the lowest price I've found is $269.... Does this seem high or about right? We are planning on mid-July.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



yes...that does seem high.  Have you checked the Date/Rate thread to see what others are finding?

Do you have AAA?

also...if you are staying on a Fri or Sat nite, it will be a little higher than any other night.


----------



## wilma-bride

bubba's mom said:


> what discount did you book it at?
> 
> AP & AAA count as 'qualified' stays...3rd party bookings and (I think) Stay More Save More doesn't count.



Just for info, I am booked on the Stay More Save More rate for August and have just checked my Loews First account.  Under 'Qualifying Stay' it states 'YES'.  So that suggests that SMSM does count as qualifying,w hich is good news


----------



## bubba's mom

wilma-bride said:


> Just for info, I am booked on the Stay More Save More rate for August and have just checked my Loews First account.  Under 'Qualifying Stay' it states 'YES'.  So that suggests that SMSM does count as qualifying,w hich is good news



Something else they musta changed when they switched from LF to YF


----------



## diskids2

bubba's mom said:


> We walk and prefer Tower 1.  In my TR from '07 pt 2 there are pix from RPR.
> 
> We rarely take the boat, but I think Tower 3 is closest to the boat...1 closest to walking path.
> 
> As for eating/restaurants...3 is probably closest.
> 
> Pool is closest to 1 & 3.
> 
> I know there is a map around here somewhere...didja search back thru this thread?



Thanks and to Pink Flamingo too!


----------



## mickeyluv

RPH does not have a slide at their pool?  How far is the walk to HRH from RPH?


----------



## damo

mickeyluv said:


> RPH does not have a slide at their pool?  How far is the walk to HRH from RPH?



About 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

mickeyluv said:


> RPH does not have a slide at their pool?  How far is the walk to HRH from RPH?


Walking, it took us 15 minutes to get to HRH from RPH.  Didn't walk directly to PBH, as it was a bit far.  We caught the boat from RPR to City Walk & then transfered to a boat that took us to PBH.


----------



## dorisdvu

I stayed for my first time at RPH 6-9-6-14 and I was not impressed at all. The first night (after a hot day at the park), I returned to the hotel to take a relaxing shower only to find there was no hot water. I called the front desk and was informed that they had a power outage and that was the reason for this. Also, the ice machine on my floor was out of order and I had to go another floor to get ice. The next night the ice machine did not have any ice and went to another floor and it was empty as well. I ran into another guest who was having the same problem. A bell hop said he would bring up ice to both of us in a few minutes. I haven't seen that bag of ice yet. I did call down to the front desk and complained about the ice situation and also mentioned the no hot water deal from the night before. The person I spoke to said that there was a fire in the hotel the day before and that was the reason there wasn't any hot water and she would check on the ice. I told her this was my first stay at the hotel and I was not impressed. She informed me that she had stayed at the hotel herself and she thought it was fine. Anyway she tranferred me to someone else. This lady offered $50 off my room and a breakfest buffet comp for my inconvenience. I later ordered room service and requested ice. They sent a pitcher of ice water and 2 glasses of ice water. On the 3rd day, I was able to get ice from the ice machine and also had a ice bag (I didn't have one the 2nd day). The 4th day, housekeeping didn't empty the melted ice from the bag in the bucket, nor did they leave a fresh a bag. I emptied the water and guess what, no ice in the ice machine. I called down and they brought up a bag to me. The last night, no ice bag, but I was able to get ice from the ice machine. The hotel was very noisy. I had a pool view room. It was as if i was at the pool instead of my room. I could hear everything. The guests on my floor were noisy as well. I could even hear people walking down the hall in flip flops. I won't be staying at the RPH anymore. I'll go back to the PBH.


----------



## wilma-bride

dorisdvu said:


> I stayed for my first time at RPH 6-9-6-14 and I was not impressed at all. The first night (after a hot day at the park), I returned to the hotel to take a relaxing shower only to find there was no hot water. I called the front desk and was informed that they had a power outage and that was the reason for this. Also, the ice machine on my floor was out of order and I had to go another floor to get ice. The next night the ice machine did not have any ice and went to another floor and it was empty as well. I ran into another guest who was having the same problem. A bell hop said he would bring up ice to both of us in a few minutes. I haven't seen that bag of ice yet. I did call down to the front desk and complained about the ice situation and also mentioned the no hot water deal from the night before. The person I spoke to said that there was a fire in the hotel the day before and that was the reason there wasn't any hot water and she would check on the ice. I told her this was my first stay at the hotel and I was not impressed. She informed me that she had stayed at the hotel herself and she thought it was fine. Anyway she tranferred me to someone else. This lady offered $50 off my room and a breakfest buffet comp for my inconvenience. I later ordered room service and requested ice. They sent a pitcher of ice water and 2 glasses of ice water. On the 3rd day, I was able to get ice from the ice machine and also had a ice bag (I didn't have one the 2nd day). The 4th day, housekeeping didn't empty the melted ice from the bag in the bucket, nor did they leave a fresh a bag. I emptied the water and guess what, no ice in the ice machine. I called down and they brought up a bag to me. The last night, no ice bag, but I was able to get ice from the ice machine. The hotel was very noisy. I had a pool view room. It was as if i was at the pool instead of my room. I could hear everything. The guests on my floor were noisy as well. I could even hear people walking down the hall in flip flops. I won't be staying at the RPH anymore. I'll go back to the PBH.



Sorry that your first stay at RPR was disappointing.  I can appreciate the reason why lack of hot water would be annoying/inconvenient but it appeared that you got a room credit and free meal for the inconvenience.  The lack of ice, personally, wouldn't spoil a vacation for me but each to their own.  As for noisy people, I can't see that the hotel can be expected to have much control over that 

I will be staying at RPR for the first time in August and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## TigerKat

wilma-bride said:


> I will be staying at RPR for the first time in August and very much looking forward to it.



Hey girlfriend! I look forward to hearing your thoughts on RPR as we're staying there for the first time in October.


----------



## wilma-bride

TigerKat said:


> Hey girlfriend! I look forward to hearing your thoughts on RPR as we're staying there for the first time in October.



No problems hun, I may not write a trip report since this is supposed to be a relaxing holiday but I will most certainly let you know what I thought of RPR


----------



## schumigirl

dorisdvu said:


> I stayed for my first time at RPH 6-9-6-14 and I was not impressed at all. The first night (after a hot day at the park), I returned to the hotel to take a relaxing shower only to find there was no hot water. I called the front desk and was informed that they had a power outage and that was the reason for this. Also, the ice machine on my floor was out of order and I had to go another floor to get ice. The next night the ice machine did not have any ice and went to another floor and it was empty as well. I ran into another guest who was having the same problem. A bell hop said he would bring up ice to both of us in a few minutes. I haven't seen that bag of ice yet. I did call down to the front desk and complained about the ice situation and also mentioned the no hot water deal from the night before. The person I spoke to said that there was a fire in the hotel the day before and that was the reason there wasn't any hot water and she would check on the ice. I told her this was my first stay at the hotel and I was not impressed. She informed me that she had stayed at the hotel herself and she thought it was fine. Anyway she tranferred me to someone else. This lady offered $50 off my room and a breakfest buffet comp for my inconvenience. I later ordered room service and requested ice. They sent a pitcher of ice water and 2 glasses of ice water. On the 3rd day, I was able to get ice from the ice machine and also had a ice bag (I didn't have one the 2nd day). The 4th day, housekeeping didn't empty the melted ice from the bag in the bucket, nor did they leave a fresh a bag. I emptied the water and guess what, no ice in the ice machine. I called down and they brought up a bag to me. The last night, no ice bag, but I was able to get ice from the ice machine. The hotel was very noisy. I had a pool view room. It was as if i was at the pool instead of my room. I could hear everything. The guests on my floor were noisy as well. I could even hear people walking down the hall in flip flops. I won't be staying at the RPH anymore. I'll go back to the PBH.



What a shame you didn`t enjoy the RPR.

We stayed for 2 weeks last year and were home less than 2 weeks when we booked again for this year. We love this hotel.

Noisy guests you can get at any hotel. When we stayed at the Buena vista palace we had 2 families who insisited on letting their very young and loud toddlers and children scream and play in the hallways every morning...very early.....well 2 mornings and we complained both to them and to the hotel and it was sorted. Unfortunately in most hotels you will hear other guests, even if they are not making that much noise it`s part of the deal you kinda have when you stay in a hotel. Unless it`s a total disturbance by people, not really the kind of thing you can blame on the hotel. 

Sounds as if they compensated you somewhat for the inconvenience. I understand about the water though, but again that could have happened anywhere if it was a power thing. 

I can`t wait till October till I`m back at the RPR, our favourite hotel ever


----------



## rpbert1

We have been staying at RPR for 5 years now, [guess you know its our Fav] usually for quite a whie. Never had any noisy guests, and the place is excellent. There is security that patrols the towers all night , so any problems you should phone Star services or front desk and they will get someone on it straight away


----------



## TigerKat

wilma-bride said:


> No problems hun, I may not write a trip report since this is supposed to be a relaxing holiday but I will most certainly let you know what I thought of RPR



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## DisDreamer

Why are the newest discussions all the way back on page 70 and postings fm 2002 on page one? Doesn't it seem newest postings should show up first?? Took me a good while to figure out I was reading 8 year old information...just sayin...it was kinda frustrating.


----------



## mom2mykids

We'll be visiting in August.  What ways are there to get from MCO to the resort?  hire a car, taxi, and something about a van?  I think those are some of the options I read about. 

If you would, please post how you got there (and back), how much it cost and would you do it that way again.

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Scurvy

I have finally read through this whole thread, and it's gotten me even more excited about our first stay at RPR in a few weeks.  We've only been to Universal once before, and we stayed offsite, so I'm looking forward to enjoying all the perks of staying onsite this time.  Thank you for all the information!



DisDreamer said:


> Why are the newest discussions all the way back on page 70 and postings fm 2002 on page one? Doesn't it seem newest postings should show up first?? Took me a good while to figure out I was reading 8 year old information...just sayin...it was kinda frustrating.



That's how all the threads on the Dis show up for me.  The first post of the thread is the first thing on page one, and the last post is at the end of the last page.  It makes sense to me that it works that way.  If I want the most recent information first, I just start at the end of the thread and read backwards.  Do other threads show up differently for you?


----------



## damo

DisDreamer said:


> Why are the newest discussions all the way back on page 70 and postings fm 2002 on page one? Doesn't it seem newest postings should show up first?? Took me a good while to figure out I was reading 8 year old information...just sayin...it was kinda frustrating.



That's how all message boards work.  You read through in chronological order, just like a book.


----------



## AInWonderland

Can you tell me what the hours/days the food for club level is available, and what selections are available?

Thanks


----------



## Pink Flamingo

AInWonderland said:


> Can you tell me what the hours/days the food for club level is available, and what selections are available?


*Breakfast*  7:30-10:00 am
Fruit, Danish, Pastries, Donuts, Cereal, Oatmeal, Yogurt, Bagels, Bread Assortment, Cereal, Milk, Orange Juice

*Afternoon Snacks*  12:00-3:00 pm
Pretzels, Trail Mix, Spicy Snack Mix, Potato Chips, Granola Bars, PBJ sandwiches

*Evening Relaxation *(heavy appetizers) 4:30-6:30 pm
Varies nightly, but generally includes salad, a heavy appetizer (usually a pasta dish with a meat), cheese, crackers, tortilla chips, salsa, veggies & dip, PBJ sandwiches

*Something Sweet* 8:00-9:00 pm
Cookies every night plus 1 or 2 other sweet treats that vary (brownies, butterscotch bars, etc)

Sodas, Water, Coffee, Tea, and Apple Juice are available during club lounge hours (7:00 am to 9:30 pm).

Here's a link to a thread with photos I took last year RPR Club Level Food Photos.  We just returned & the food offerings were pretty much the same this year.

Have a great trip!


----------



## mom2mykids

HI, I'm reposting this to see if anyone replies.  Thanks

We'll be visiting in August. What ways are there to get from MCO to the resort? hire a car, taxi, and something about a van? I think those are some of the options I read about. 

If you would, please post how you got there (and back), how much it cost and would you do it that way again.  I saw a link,maybe mears, that had a fare calculator but I forgot to book mark it.  Anyone have that?

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## damo

mom2mykids said:


> HI, I'm reposting this to see if anyone replies.  Thanks
> 
> We'll be visiting in August. What ways are there to get from MCO to the resort? hire a car, taxi, and something about a van? I think those are some of the options I read about.
> 
> If you would, please post how you got there (and back), how much it cost and would you do it that way again.  I saw a link,maybe mears, that had a fare calculator but I forgot to book mark it.  Anyone have that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!



I generally costs us about $100 for a cab, return.  You can ask for a van cab if you like.  It is the same price.

When I googled Mears, I came up with this fare calculator on the front page:  http://www.mearstransportation.com/  Click on taxi and a taxi fare calculator comes up.


----------



## stepdisney

mom2mykids said:


> HI, I'm reposting this to see if anyone replies.  Thanks
> 
> We'll be visiting in August. What ways are there to get from MCO to the resort? hire a car, taxi, and something about a van? I think those are some of the options I read about.
> 
> If you would, please post how you got there (and back), how much it cost and would you do it that way again.  I saw a link,maybe mears, that had a fare calculator but I forgot to book mark it.  Anyone have that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!



For the price of a cab, we can, and do, rent a car for almost a week.  We have split our stays US/IOA 2 or 3 nights and then Disney 6 or 7 nights.  We rent from the airport and this way in the evenings, when the park closes, we can drive to dinner.  It does cost to park at the resort but the real benefit is that we stop at the store on our way to Disney and have all the water and things we need.  We drop the car off at the Dolphin and usually plan a DHS or Epcot day that day.  We take Magical Express back to the airport.  It is more cost effective IMO, than taking a cab from the airport, again to Disney, and then back to the airport.  Oh, the cost varies from year to year.  Last year it was about $140 if I remember correctly.


----------



## chazzeek

Can anyone tell me about Mears ride share system.  with just my wife and I, i think the per-person rate for ride share is much better than a taxi.  but i have been wondering if anyone can tell me if it is worth the savings.  how often do they leave the airport, and do they make many stops or will we be on a bus or van that is only going to RPR?


----------



## MagicStitch

Hi Everyone.  I am looking to stay at RPR this September for a 4 day trip to enjoy WWoHP (I am ALMOST as big a Potter fan as I am a Disney fan ).  This will be my first time staying on Universal Property as I have always stayed on WDW property before.  The resort looks amazing and I have read many fantastic things in this thread, but since I am seeing that most of you are all Disney fans as well, can anyone tell me how the RPR rates as compared to the Poly?  That has long been my favorite resort in Disney and I am wondering if I will be dissapointed with RPR after being a Poly girl?!?!  Thank you for any thoughts/advice you can give!!


----------



## aubriee

MagicStitch said:


> Hi Everyone.  I am looking to stay at RPR this September for a 4 day trip to enjoy WWoHP (I am ALMOST as big a Potter fan as I am a Disney fan ).  This will be my first time staying on Universal Property as I have always stayed on WDW property before.  The resort looks amazing and I have read many fantastic things in this thread, but since I am seeing that most of you are all Disney fans as well, can anyone tell me how the RPR rates as compared to the Poly?  That has long been my favorite resort in Disney and I am wondering if I will be dissapointed with RPR after being a Poly girl?!?!  Thank you for any thoughts/advice you can give!!



I'm probably not a good person to answer this as I'm a newbie to Universal and am booked for my very first stay at RPR August 29th-Sept 4th, but I can tell you RPR is MUCH cheaper than the Poly.  The Lowes resorts have a special going where the longer you stay the cheaper it is. For my six nights I'm paying just $129.00/night (plus tax).  I also bought an AP and the stay more/save more rate beat the AP rate for those dates.  I'd like to stay there again for 3 nights in mid Oct and early Dec, but for some reason can't find any discounted rates for those nights.


----------



## scromwell

Is the $15 charge for self parking charged per 24 hour period or per day.  In other words, if we check in on Tuesday at 6pm and pick up our car on Wednesday at 5pm do we get charged for one day or two. How much more would valet be?

Also, we will be staying at RPR on my birthday.  Does Universal do anything to honor birthdays the way that Disney does?  Should I let anyone know?

Thanks for your help.  We haven't stayed at Universal in years!


----------



## wilma-bride

scromwell said:


> Is the $15 charge for self parking charged per 24 hour period or per day.  In other words, if we check in on Tuesday at 6pm and pick up our car on Wednesday at 5pm do we get charged for one day or two. How much more would valet be?
> 
> Also, we will be staying at RPR on my birthday.  Does Universal do anything to honor birthdays the way that Disney does?  Should I let anyone know?
> 
> Thanks for your help.  We haven't stayed at Universal in years!



The parking charge is per night so, if you are staying one night you will only be charged $15.  Not usre about valet charges, think it's $20 per night 

As far as Birthdays, I'm afraid I really don't know.  It can't hurt to mention it when you check in (or even email in advance if you're making a room request)


----------



## Rogar

Of course we going to IOA and HP in October. By then we hope crowds are down , but intend to stay local (Roya Pacific, Portofino, or Hard). Since it sounds like water transport may not be available very early in the morning, we might have to hustle on foot (and we TRY to save our "steps" for in the parks!) The maps are unclear - who could tell us which hotel might be closest to the entry Port of IOA?

And thanks to all of you with all the great info about the resorts. This is a great forum!


----------



## christykny

I received our MapleLeaf tickets for Universal/IOA yesterday (really fast delivery) and on the included map I was happy to see that it looks like RPR is closest to the IOA entry. (but this is my first trip, so maybe someone knows better)


----------



## damo

christykny said:


> I received our MapleLeaf tickets for Universal/IOA yesterday (really fast delivery) and on the included map I was happy to see that it looks like RPR is closest to the IOA entry. (but this is my first trip, so maybe someone knows better)



Yes, that is true.


----------



## Reeses44

For those who are comparing costs of rental car/parking vs. taxi/shuttle, the self parking fee is $15, but that's without tax so the total cost for self parking per night with tax is $15.98.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I found a post and now can't find it again about taking an air mattress for the 5th person instead of paying for the rollaway bed. Can you still do that?


----------



## bubba's mom

^ yes


----------



## Hermione_12

I know that wireless is a separate charge in the hotel rooms.  Is there any place that has free wifi, like the lobby or by the pool?  Thanks in advance


----------



## mlclements

I really need help in deciding on a room.  We have been upgraded to a water view room from a standard room with our Lowes card.  I know that we would love to have a view of the rides from our room.  Is that possible with a water view room.  Or should I call and change back to a standard room?


----------



## justprettynpink

mlclements said:


> I really need help in deciding on a room.  We have been upgraded to a water view room from a standard room with our Lowes card.  I know that we would love to have a view of the rides from our room.  Is that possible with a water view room.  Or should I call and change back to a standard room?



Yes, it is possible


----------



## graceb59

What time should we be at RPH in order to park, check-in, get our keys, and walk over to IOS by 7:30


----------



## justprettynpink

I personally would shoot for 0630.


----------



## ClanHarrison

mlclements said:


> I really need help in deciding on a room.  We have been upgraded to a water view room from a standard room with our Lowes card.  I know that we would love to have a view of the rides from our room.  Is that possible with a water view room.  Or should I call and change back to a standard room?



Is pool view & waterview the same? 

In any event, they've "unstickyed" the room assignment thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=616763 that I started eons ago, so it has gotten buried by current posts (I'll bump it up to the top for you).

But I'll list what I have in my notes.

We stayed on 7/1 and all our rooms were pool view rooms.  We had 3224 (I didn't visit my friends to see how unobstructed their view was-since it was a low floor-, but they didn't complain), 3504 & I was in 3518.  Our view of the pool was great & we could see some of the rides in the distance.

Also have listed as pool view/park view:

3224-QQ (double queen) pool view
3400-King Suite/pool view with views of IOA in the distance
3504-QQ pool/IOA view
3512-Pool/IOA views
3518-QQ Pool/IOA views
3612-Pool/IOA views

That should get you started.


----------



## ClanHarrison

justprettynpink said:


> I personally would shoot for 0630.



I agree...at least by 6:30.  We got there a little before 6:30 on 7/1 but the process of checking 3 rooms in seemed soooo long (it also may have been my excitement  ).  But we were at the dock sometime after 7 a.m. (the water taxi had already started for the day but I had information that said it wouldn't start until 7:30) & at the gates before 7:30.  They were letting EVERYBODY in, but on-site guests were sent to the right, & let right in HP, and general public were sent to the left & held.

What an AMAZING perk !


----------



## graceb59

OK Thanks 6:30 it is.


----------



## winkies

We are checking in to the RPR next Wednesday.  Is it too late to request a specific tower?  If not, what is the best way to do this - e-mail or telephone?


----------



## damo

winkies said:


> We are checking in to the RPR next Wednesday.  Is it too late to request a specific tower?  If not, what is the best way to do this - e-mail or telephone?



We requested by going to the Loews website, to the RPR page and clicked on contact us.  It lets you put in your request.  We got what we requested so someone must have read it.  I would do that tonight.


----------



## 2Kds2K9

Regarding air mattresses in the room.  Can I fit a queen one in there?  I think we requested a standard room.

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## damo

2Kds2K9 said:


> Regarding air mattresses in the room.  Can I fit a queen one in there?  I think we requested a standard room.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info!



No.  You can fit a single.


----------



## Tink431

Can anyone tell me if there are safes in the rooms at the Royal Pacific or at least down at the main desk?


----------



## damo

Tink431 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are safes in the rooms at the Royal Pacific or at least down at the main desk?



Yes there is a small safe in every room in the closet.


----------



## Tink431

Thanks so much for you quick reply!


----------



## SignMeUp

Does anyone know when they will begin accepting reservations for 2011?  I have tried both the Universal site and the Loews site and can't get anything after December.  We are wanting to go in late Feb or early March.  Thanks!


----------



## Tink431

mom2mykids said:


> HI, I'm reposting this to see if anyone replies.  Thanks
> 
> We'll be visiting in August. What ways are there to get from MCO to the resort? hire a car, taxi, and something about a van? I think those are some of the options I read about.
> 
> If you would, please post how you got there (and back), how much it cost and would you do it that way again.  I saw a link,maybe mears, that had a fare calculator but I forgot to book mark it.  Anyone have that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!



We are leaving in a few days to head to RPH. We are using Quick Transportation  (888-784-2522) from the airport ($54.75 one way) for five of us. They will meet us at baggage claim with a sign with our name on it. You have to pay ahead of time for their service. I will use them again when we go from RP to BC a few days later.


----------



## damo

SignMeUp said:


> Does anyone know when they will begin accepting reservations for 2011?  I have tried both the Universal site and the Loews site and can't get anything after December.  We are wanting to go in late Feb or early March.  Thanks!



Should be next month or early Sept. at the latest.


----------



## Tanooki

damo said:


> Should be next month or early Sept. at the latest.



But you can call and make a reservation right now.

I booked my dates for March 2011 a month ago 

No Stay More Play more yet so my rate is 274$/night per room , but at least I got my reservation (I need 2 connecting rooms and my dates are NOT flexible). I'll just need to make adjustments to my price as time goes by 

Good luck!


----------



## bethbuchall

We are staying at the Royal Pacific Resort for one night.  If we leave mid-day after checking out, will we be allowed to return to the parking lot or do we need to then pay for parking in the theme park garage?

Would we be able to go to IOA for the morning then drive over to our next hotel to check-in/settle and return to IOA later in the day and still park without incurring an additional charge?  Or should we plan to pay to park again?

Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

bethbuchall said:


> We are staying at the Royal Pacific Resort for one night.  If we leave mid-day after checking out, will we be allowed to return to the parking lot or do we need to then pay for parking in the theme park garage?



Check out and leave your car there till you're done at the parks for the day.  If you take your car off hotel property, you will have to pay to park when you come back.



			
				bethbuchall said:
			
		

> Would we be able to go to IOA for the morning then drive over to our next hotel to check-in/settle and return to IOA later in the day and still park without incurring an additional charge?  Or should we plan to pay to park again?
> 
> Thanks!



If you do this, you will have to pay at parking garage (unless you are a preferred or premier AP holder)

What I would do is this: pack up that morning and drive all your luggage to next hotel and check in there (if you can) and have them hold your luggage...if they do that?  Then, come back to RPR and once back at RPR, check out, leave your car, do the parks and when you're done the parks, go back to RPR and get your car and leave.  

Or...if you don't want to take your luggage to the next hotel, just leave your luggage at Baggage Service or in your car.


----------



## torinsmom

bethbuchall said:


> We are staying at the Royal Pacific Resort for one night.  If we leave mid-day after checking out, will we be allowed to return to the parking lot or do we need to then pay for parking in the theme park garage?
> 
> Would we be able to go to IOA for the morning then drive over to our next hotel to check-in/settle and return to IOA later in the day and still park without incurring an additional charge?  Or should we plan to pay to park again?
> 
> Thanks!



I know a PP said that if you leave after check out and come back, you will be charged. That was not my experience when we were there in June. We checked out around 9am one morning, checked into our condo and then returned for a few hours around 10am. We left AGAIN and came back that night as well. I was told at the desk that the parking charge was PER NIGHT, so as long as we were not parked another night, we would not be charged again(and we weren't)

Marsha


----------



## ClanHarrison

This is a very good tip to know.  Thanks  !


----------



## Tink431

Wondering if RP offers the service of holding you luggage if you arrive early before your room is ready so we can go and enjoy the parks.


----------



## bubba's mom

Tink431 said:


> Wondering if RP offers the service of holding you luggage if you arrive early before your room is ready so we can go and enjoy the parks.



yes


----------



## Marquibiri

torinsmom said:


> I was told at the desk that the parking charge was PER NIGHT, so as long as we were not parked another night, we would not be charged again(and we weren't)
> 
> Marsha



I am arriving at RPR at 11 pm. Will I have to pay that day as well? Should I just arrive at 12:01 am and avoid the the previous day? Does it work this way? 

Marquibiri


----------



## torinsmom

Marquibiri said:


> I am arriving at RPR at 11 pm. Will I have to pay that day as well? Should I just arrive at 12:01 am and avoid the the previous day? Does it work this way?
> 
> Marquibiri



You might want to call and ask. We stayed at a cheap hotel the night before we checked in.

Marsha


----------



## crabbie1

I have joined the loewes club as booked my 5 night stay at RPR end of september. Can anyone tell me if they will send me a card as I joined 8 weeks ago and not recieved anything or do I just mention at the desk.We already have a waterview booked so I don think we can be upgraded anymore. even if they offered although at blue level I dont think they do. Also when do I need to put a request for a tower on my reservation? Dont know whether to put 1 or 3? prefer a high floor I know that.

thanks


----------



## reelmom

So much information.  Thanks to everybody.


----------



## bubba's mom

crabbie1 said:


> I have joined the loewes club as booked my 5 night stay at RPR end of september. Can anyone tell me if they will send me a card as I joined 8 weeks ago and not recieved anything or do I just mention at the desk.We already have a waterview booked so I don think we can be upgraded anymore. even if they offered although at blue level I dont think they do. Also when do I need to put a request for a tower on my reservation? Dont know whether to put 1 or 3? prefer a high floor I know that.
> 
> thanks



They don't send cards anymore...just mention you are a YF member...they can look it up.

You should put a request in for a Tower.  1 you can get a view of IOA...3 is the pool.


----------



## crabbie1

bubba's mom said:


> They don't send cards anymore...just mention you are a YF member...they can look it up.
> 
> You should put a request in for a Tower.  1 you can get a view of IOA...3 is the pool.



Thankyou. Having not stayed before what would you recommend?


----------



## bubba's mom

crabbie1 said:


> Thankyou. Having not stayed before what would you recommend?



if you want a view of the park?

1733, 1731, 1729, 1727...see the pattern?


----------



## tammy

We are booked for 2 nights and we are so excited.  This will be our first stay as we usually stay at HRH.  Did I mention how excited we are??  We will be arriving on August 18.


----------



## reelmom

When are you charged for parking when staying on-site?  Is it added to your hotel bill?

Also, we don't have AP's yet, will get those before we go in April.  We want to book a room on-line using the AP rate.  Do they need to see your AP when checking in or do they not worry about that until you check out?  

Can we get our AP's at the hotel or do we need to turn our vouchers in at the front gate Guest's Services?

Sorry for so many questions.  We are hopefully staying on-site for the first time and I have no clue about anything.


----------



## bubba's mom

When are you charged for parking when staying on-site?  Is it added to your hotel bill?

Billed to you on your statement...per night.

Also, we don't have AP's yet, will get those before we go in April.  We want to book a room on-line using the AP rate.  Do they need to see your AP when checking in or do they not worry about that until you check out?  

They may ask at checkin.  Show them your voucher and tell them you are on your way to get it.  They *may* ask to see it when you return...but, we never had to.

Can we get our AP's at the hotel or do we need to turn our vouchers in at the front gate Guest's Services?

At the parks...GS.


----------



## damo

reelmom said:


> When are you charged for parking when staying on-site?  Is it added to your hotel bill?
> 
> Also, we don't have AP's yet, will get those before we go in April.  We want to book a room on-line using the AP rate.  Do they need to see your AP when checking in or do they not worry about that until you check out?
> 
> Can we get our AP's at the hotel or do we need to turn our vouchers in at the front gate Guest's Services?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions.  We are hopefully staying on-site for the first time and I have no clue about anything.



Parking is added to your hotel bill.

As long as you show them your AP at some point, it is fine.  Lots of people have to go and pick it up.  Showing them your voucher is probably enough.  You need to go to guest services to get the AP.


----------



## aubriee

Stupid question probably, but I know the Swan and Dolphin have some extra resort fees and am just wondering if RPR does.  If you don't have a car, they won't be charging the parking fee will they?  Also are there any other fees (I won't be using the internet and couldn't care less about getting a morning paper or using a health club while I'm down there).  If you put something in the fridge are you charged a fridge fee?  I won't be using any thing out of it. Also do they have towels down at the pool or do you need to bring your own?


----------



## damo

aubriee said:


> Stupid question probably, but I know the Swan and Dolphin have some extra resort fees and am just wondering if RPR does.  If you don't have a car, they won't be charging the parking fee will they?  Also are there any other fees (I won't be using the internet and couldn't care less about getting a morning paper or using a health club while I'm down there).  If you put something in the fridge are you charged a fridge fee?  I won't be using any thing out of it. Also do they have towels down at the pool or do you need to bring your own?



There are no extra fees if you aren't parking, using the internet or gym.  I don't suggest you use the mini bar unless you can do it without moving anything that is in there.   If you need to use the fridge for medication storage, tell them at the front desk and they will provide you with a fridge free of charge.

The towels are plentiful down at the pool, no need to bring your own.


----------



## gracelrm

We are a family of five - thinking of staying there in October.  If we bring an air mattress - are we charged for a fifth person?  Are we allowed a key for the 5th person?  I've seen something that mentioned they were pet friendly.  All five of us have major allergies to dogs & cats, anyway to specify we want a room that animals haven't stayed in?  From a map I saw - it looked like Tower 2 is not so desirable from a location perspective.  Is this correct?


----------



## damo

gracelrm said:


> We are a family of five - thinking of staying there in October.  If we bring an air mattress - are we charged for a fifth person?  Are we allowed a key for the 5th person?  I've seen something that mentioned they were pet friendly.  All five of us have major allergies to dogs & cats, anyway to specify we want a room that animals haven't stayed in?  From a map I saw - it looked like Tower 2 is not so desirable from a location perspective.  Is this correct?



You are allowed 2 adults and 3 children without any extra charges.  Room keys will be provided for these 5 people.  All towers are fine.  It is a 30 second extra walk from the furthest tower.  If you have pet allergies, just mention it when you make your reservation.


----------



## disneybound31

what is the parking fee?


----------



## damo

disneybound31 said:


> what is the parking fee?



Self parking is $15/night

Valet parking is $20/night


----------



## bubba's mom

valet at PBH is $22 btw


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> valet at PBH is $22 btw



Oops.  I can't keep up.


----------



## bubba's mom

That's why I posted....in case it DID go up since our last info.

Wonder if all the resorts are the same price?


----------



## aubriee

What brand of toiletries are in the room?  I'm thinking about trying to do carry on only and am wondering if I need to bring my own toiletries.


----------



## damo

aubriee said:


> What brand of toiletries are in the room?  I'm thinking about trying to do carry on only and am wondering if I need to bring my own toiletries.



I think it is the Lather brand.  It is nice stuff.


----------



## GetGlowing

We may have two cars - how do they handle the parking fee for more than one vehicle? I understand how that works when you pay at the parking garage. Thanks!


----------



## dizcrazee

This may sound like a strange question, but are there public restrooms on the ground floor in each building at RPR?  We like to have a back-up.


----------



## damo

There are public restrooms in the lobby.  Not sure about the ground floor since it is just rooms.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> There are public restrooms in the lobby.  Not sure about the ground floor since it is just rooms.



most people aren't aware the lobby is ON the 3rd floor


----------



## 4greatboys

bubba's mom said:


> That's why I posted....in case it DID go up since our last info.
> 
> Wonder if all the resorts are the same price?



It is at RPR.


----------



## GetGlowing

We have an upcoming Saturday night stay and plan to be in the parks both Saturday and Sunday. How early can you check in? I guess we won't do WWoHP on Saturday and save that for Sunday and use early admission.


----------



## damo

GetGlowing said:


> We have an upcoming Saturday night stay and plan to be in the parks both Saturday and Sunday. How early can you check in? I guess we won't do WWoHP on Saturday and save that for Sunday and use early admission.



We checked in at 7 am.


----------



## crabbie1

bubba's mom said:


> most people aren't aware the lobby is ON the 3rd floor


Thanks for that I didnt know that either. So are there rooms in floors 1 and 2 then?
Also can anyone tell me if there is a toaster in the room. Due to health and saftey I didnt know if they supplied them.I know the other two resorts we are visiting do but they are DVC studios.


----------



## damo

crabbie1 said:


> Thanks for that I didnt know that either. So are there rooms in floors 1 and 2 then?
> Also can anyone tell me if there is a toaster in the room. Due to health and saftey I didnt know if they supplied them.I know the other two resorts we are visiting do but they are DVC studios.



Yes there are rooms on floors 1 and 2.  No toasters in the rooms.


----------



## georgina

damo said:


> I think it is the Lather brand.  It is nice stuff.



Yep, it is Lather.  Hair Wash, Body Wash, Conditioner, and lotion.  Nice size bottles too.

Somewhere on this thread I had read that we would be able to use the fitness area to shower after using the pool on the day we checked out.  We were able to do that (for free) and it was very helpful before heading to the airport.


----------



## aubriee

damo said:


> I think it is the Lather brand.  It is nice stuff.





georgina said:


> Yep, it is Lather.  Hair Wash, Body Wash, Conditioner, and lotion.  Nice size bottles too.
> 
> Somewhere on this thread I had read that we would be able to use the fitness area to shower after using the pool on the day we checked out.  We were able to do that (for free) and it was very helpful before heading to the airport.



Thanks!  That's a few less things to pack.  I will probably still bring my own conditioner though.  My hair doesn't like that Florida heat and humidity.


----------



## sicjoy

> We checked in at 7 am.



Really? We have a stay coming up and would love to get in that early. Did you have to request that time? We were told check-in was much later in the day.

I just signed up for the YouFirst Program, will I receive any benefits? Read that first timer's do not get anything, but does it just depend on TM checking you in? We stayed back in 2008...can that be applied to the account?

Thank you for any input in advance.

S


----------



## damo

sicjoy said:


> Really? We have a stay coming up and would love to get in that early. Did you have to request that time? We were told check-in was much later in the day.
> 
> I just signed up for the YouFirst Program, will I receive any benefits? Read that first timer's do not get anything, but does it just depend on TM checking you in? We stayed back in 2008...can that be applied to the account?
> 
> Thank you for any input in advance.
> 
> S



We checked in and our room was ready.  However, that is rare.  What they will do is store your luggage and then call your cell when your room is ready.  They still give you a set of room keys that will be used as your express passes and early entry identifications.

When you make your reservation, ask the person what your status is.  Things have changed and I'm not sure if you were before or after the changes.


----------



## sicjoy

Thanks for the input. Literally just signed up for the program so probably too late.


----------



## damo

sicjoy said:


> Thanks for the input. Literally just signed up for the program so probably too late.



Nah, they don't count stays retroactively.


----------



## dizcrazee

Thanks for the response on my question about public restrooms, Damo.  Are all of the towers connected indoors to the lobby, or are they separate buildings?


----------



## damo

dizcrazee said:


> Thanks for the response on my question about public restrooms, Damo.  Are all of the towers connected indoors to the lobby, or are they separate buildings?



You can get to the lobby indoors from all of the towers.


----------



## sicjoy

> Nah, they don't count stays retroactively.



Damo, thanks!


----------



## DREAMS161

thinking of a Jurassic suite....any and all info would be appreciated...where are they located (which towers) how are the views?
any photos other than the two from the website?

thanks!!


----------



## John_RN

Just got back from a 6 day 5 night stay at RPR. Loved it!!!

My SO and I got to RPR last Saturday around 2pm and to my surprise our room was ready! I had called and requested a king bed and to not be in Tower 2 because of my allergy to dogs and smoking. Both of those requests were honored and the front desk guy was very courteous in pointing that out. We were in room 3243 which was considered a "garden view" which pretty much meant a view of tons of trees. Didn't bother us because we were barely in our room. 

We ate once in The Islands dining room, The Orchid Lounge, and Jake's American Bar. We enjoyed all three. I will be the first to say, I was really suprised by the portion sizes of the entrees. At the Islands I ordered the Seafood Alfredo pasta for I believe $18 and it came in a HUGE bowl. I couldn't even finish half of it. Same goes for Jakes, I ordered some seafood pasta dish and it was HUGE too. 

Water taxi was very convenient for returning to the hotel after a long day at the park but for early entry days, we just walked the path since the boats don't start until 0730. 

We loved loved loved the huge king bed! It was so comfortable and we never had a problem with our room not being cleaned. Heck, one day we even went back to the room around 1 pm to rest and it had already been cleaned. No problems with the air conditioning either. We had it set on 65 the whole time we were in the room and it felt great!  

It did get a little noisy in the hallways but it is understandable for a "family hotel" and we didn't mind it that much. 

Went to the concierge yesterday to have them check us in online for our flight today and they printed our boarding passes. 

All in all, it was a great place to stay and the FOTL access with room keys was sooooooo worth it!!


----------



## sicjoy

John_RN,

Thank you so much for the update and glad to hear everything went smooth.


----------



## hardingk

Where can I find information on early entry to the parks for hotel guests?


----------



## damo

hardingk said:


> Where can I find information on early entry to the parks for hotel guests?



What would you like to know?


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> What would you like to know?



I was thinking more like:   _here_.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> I was thinking more like:   _here_.



This forum is the best source isn't it?


----------



## sicjoy

Here is a link to info on the Universal Studios website. It mentions early admission (EA), but nothing specific. 

http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...s.html&expID=13-5805&contentID=13-10976&seq=1

Please someone else correct me if I am wrong with this info: EA is only for those who stay "on-site," which means that you stay in one of the Universal hotels/resorts. There is so much info about the early admission to WWoHP which is one hour earlier than regular admission (instead of 9 it would be 8am); however, people said that they were getting in @730am. Hope this helps out some.


----------



## hardingk

Thanks. We are staying on site at RPR. So we can go to WWHOP at 8AM then?


----------



## damo

hardingk said:


> Thanks. We are staying on site at RPR. So we can go to WWHOP at 8AM then?



Lately, early entry has been at 7:30.


----------



## damo

sicjoy said:


> Here is a link to info on the Universal Studios website. It mentions early admission (EA), but nothing specific.
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...s.html&expID=13-5805&contentID=13-10976&seq=1
> 
> Please someone else correct me if I am wrong with this info: EA is only for those who stay "on-site," which means that you stay in one of the Universal hotels/resorts. There is so much info about the early admission to WWoHP which is one hour earlier than regular admission (instead of 9 it would be 8am); however, people said that they were getting in @730am. Hope this helps out some.



Early entry is also for those with Harry Potter packages who are staying in a partner hotel.


----------



## sicjoy

Do you know if there is a list somewhere of these partner hotels?


----------



## damo

sicjoy said:


> Do you know if there is a list somewhere of these partner hotels?



Yup!  http://www.universalorlando.com/Florida_Vacation_Packages/nf/partnerhotels.aspx


----------



## hardingk

damo said:


> Lately, early entry has been at 7:30.



How can we find out the hours for our early entry when we are there? Just ask when we check in?


----------



## damo

hardingk said:


> How can we find out the hours for our early entry when we are there? Just ask when we check in?



The hotel will probably tell you 8 am.  I would make sure I was at IOA before 7:30 just in case.  I don't think 7:30 is the official time.  Pay attention to these boards because I would imagine as soon as the start letting people in at 8 am, we will hear.  It will most likely change as the crowd changes.


----------



## sicjoy

damo said:


> Yup!  http://www.universalorlando.com/Florida_Vacation_Packages/nf/partnerhotels.aspx



Thanks damo!


----------



## mdb78

damo said:


> Parking is added to your hotel bill.
> 
> As long as you show them your AP at some point, it is fine.  Lots of people have to go and pick it up.  Showing them your voucher is probably enough.  You need to go to guest services to get the AP.



Just wondering if AP holders always get some kind of discount or is it just based on a certain time periods.  We're going this October and we're going to order the AP before our trip, since we live over an hour and a half away.  I'm supposed to book RPR, but I've been looking around for a deal.


----------



## mdb78

Nevermind.  I just looked up the rate with the AP code that I found on here.  For one night in Oct. 21st: $164 plus taxes.  Awesome!    I'm booking!


----------



## crabbie1

Damo do you know if I can pay cash for the remaining stay at RPR? I paid using my visa debit card for the one night and need to know so if I have to pay with visa debit again I will have to leave the money in my bank account in the uk.Dont want the payment to bounce.Also do we pay on checkin or out.Presume it is on check in.
Thanks
alyson


----------



## rpbert1

you can pay cash, and you pay on checkout.
they will post your bill or think i got mine online in July, if you leave it like i did, they just charge whats owed to the CC.
 I paid mine with the Advance Payment Form, put money on when rate was better, so had enough to cover everything, although just charged everything to the room, so had a few $$$$ to pay at the end of it.


----------



## teacher2525

what are entertainment rates?


----------



## bubba's mom

teacher2525 said:


> what are entertainment rates?



an old rate they don't accept/use anymore


----------



## crabbie1

rpbert1 said:


> you can pay cash, and you pay on checkout.
> they will post your bill or think i got mine online in July, if you leave it like i did, they just charge whats owed to the CC.
> I paid mine with the Advance Payment Form, put money on when rate was better, so had enough to cover everything, although just charged everything to the room, so had a few $$$$ to pay at the end of it.


Sorry robert did they bill your card wfter you stayed there or before.I read your thread that you left it so they charged your card. I would rather pay with dollar cheques hpe they will accept these dont want to carry around $800on the plane from uk


----------



## rpbert1

What i owed was charged on the CC. was not a lot as i had over $2200 on account
 They will accept cheques, remember reading someone paid with them.
 Last year , i changed all my money rather than doing the advance payment.
 We stayed 2 weeks at RPR,last year and checked my account on the TV, and just went to checkin and paid a few hundred $$ onto the account when it started mounting up.
 You can pay your $ cheques into the room account when you checkin, then just check every night for any spends you have done on the room key.
 Everyday they will deduct the room price  then the tax and the parking, from your balance, so quite easy to keep a check on what you owe if anything.


----------



## parkers218

rpbert1 said:


> you can pay cash, and *you pay on checkout*.
> they will post your bill or think i got mine online in July, if you leave it like i did, they just charge whats owed to the CC.
> I paid mine with the Advance Payment Form, put money on when rate was better, so had enough to cover everything, although just charged everything to the room, so had a few $$$$ to pay at the end of it.



Hmmm that's interesting..just got back from 3 nights at RPR and they made me pay during check-in....


----------



## bubba's mom

parkers218 said:


> Hmmm that's interesting..just got back from 3 nights at RPR and they made me pay during check-in....



are you sure you PAID?  and not just have them run a credit card to hold credit on your acct?


----------



## rpbert1

bubba's mom said:


> are you sure you PAID?  and not just have them run a credit card to hold credit on your acct?


----------



## tammy

We just returned from our 1st stay at RPR.  We were there August 18  August 20.  We had a great time.  We enjoyed the hotel and absolutely loved the pool.  I know this has been said 1,000s of times but you cannot beat staying on property at Universal.  The front of the line access makes it beyond worth it.  We usually stay at the HRH but my son begged me to try out this resort.  We thought the room was beautiful.  We had a king bed with a sofa that pulled out so it worked out perfectly. 

We got to the hotel at around 12 noon and there was a short line to check in.  The room was not ready yet (which we expected) so we headed to get our tickets and walked to Islands of Adventure.  The walk was pleasant just not in 200 degree heat.  Honestly, it was 200 degrees when we were there.  Okay, okay, maybe not 200 degrees but it sure felt like it.  LOL!!  We took the boat a couple of times to and from the parks.  We thought the pool was fantastic.  We especially loved the frozen treats that were passed around every hour.  We had things like lemon smoothies.  OMG!!  I cant tell you how refreshing that was.  Yummy!!  We had frozen grapes and fruit kabobs.  They also had a lot of fun activities for kids and adults poolside.  We had a great time.  Oh, we also ordered Nachos and sodas poolside.  The service and the Nachos were on point! 

We where in Tower 3 room 3615.  Our room faced where they have their luaus.  We didnt get to see the torch lighting since it is only done on certain days.  We ate at Tchoup Chop for dinner which was my sons 25th birthday.  

We took a stroll over to PBR and had dinner at Mama Dellas.  We walked right in at around 7 pm with no reservation. The service was great as was the meal.  

As always, we enjoyed our stay at Universal Orlando.  Please let me know if you have any questions and I will try to answer them.  I am one of the people who dont know how to upload pictures.  Go ahead and laugh away


----------



## parkers218

bubba's mom said:


> are you sure you PAID?  and not just have them run a credit card to hold credit on your acct?



Hey sorry for the delay...just got back and then school started so it's been crazy!!...well when I checked in the person behind the desk said I need to charge the balance of your stay now..can I use the same card you used to reserve your room??..I was a little surprised but said sure...I just checked my bank statement however and the charge didn't post till the day we left Sorry for the mis-information


----------



## bubba's mom

parkers218 said:


> Hey sorry for the delay...just got back and then school started so it's been crazy!!...well when I checked in the person behind the desk said I need to charge the balance of your stay now..can I use the same card you used to reserve your room??..I was a little surprised but said sure...I just checked my bank statement however and the charge didn't post till the day we left Sorry for the mis-information



The hotel will normally run the credit check to make sure your credit card has available funds to cover your stay. (figuring room, tax, incidentals, etc...)  They don't actually charge your card until the last day and you check out.

We had a problem a couple years ago when we were at CW and the hotel denied our room charge.  Turns out, after some investigating, the hotel accidentally held _double_ the amount they should have!


----------



## rcraw45425

bubba's mom said:


> The hotel will normally run the credit check to make sure your credit card has available funds to cover your stay. (figuring room, tax, incidentals, etc...)  They don't actually charge your card until the last day and you check out.
> 
> We had a problem a couple years ago when we were at CW and the hotel denied our room charge.  Turns out, after some investigating, the hotel accidentally held _double_ the amount they should have!



Bubba's Mom, on our January stay the desk clerk person told me repeated ly that she had to run my Visa Debit as a debit or they would place a hold on the entire balance in my checking account (over $15K).  I knew that this had never been the case in the past but she was so insistant about it I finally said okay run it as a debit (meaning I did not receive my points ).  SHe also  would not put charging on the room card unless I prepaid an amount (wth?)  so I said don't bother, we'd had so much trouble with the room charging last visit.  I did a survey after we got home and the manager called me to apologize about the mix up and asked me to give them another try.  Well, I jsut tried to use their voucher for upcoming visit only to be told that it falls under one of the blackout dates!


----------



## bubba's mom

We don't have a debit card...only credit...AND only to get the reward $.

I don't know how they 'work' a debit, but that was with our credit.  While I was "investigating", someone at the hotel billing dept told me this is what they do:

They take a credit card and figure out what your final bill might be.  Then, they make sure you have that amount available in credit, plus extra...kind of like 'guessing' what your final bill will be and padding it.  They want to make sure to get their $$.   Since we have a high line of credit, it was never a problem until that one year.  Turns out, they ended up holding like $10K instead of $5K against that card.  

I don't understand their system...whatever.  I have one credit card I use for everything with a lot of credit on it (& it's paid in full every month to avoid issues).  If I learned ANYTHING from that experience it was to take more than 1 credit card on vacation with us.


----------



## crabbie1

I dont have a credit card but have a visa debit BUT  I am not leaving a card imprint at the desk.If I load my room key with the hotel cost (TC/Cash) and put an extra $200 can I use this as payment in the parks?(the $200 extra to the room cost).
If they try to take money off my card they will have a shock.There will only be about £200 in my account


----------



## rcraw45425

crabbie1 said:


> I dont have a credit card but have a visa debit BUT  I am not leaving a card imprint at the desk.If I load my room key with the hotel cost (TC/Cash) and put an extra $200 can I use this as payment in the parks?(the $200 extra to the room cost).
> If they try to take money off my card they will have a shock.There will only be about £200 in my account



I'm not sure, but in all of our visits we have always seemed to have some problem with the room charging.  Last summer, half the time the room charging was down all throughout City Walk, luckily my hubby had his wallet with cards.  Now we just use our cards, plus if you stay onsite I believe you get discounts at some shops and restaurants by showing the room key.


----------



## disneyaholic86

Does anyone know if the RPR $25 refrigerator refreshment removal charge is for all room types? I have a King Suite booked.


----------



## Marquibiri

tammy said:


> We took the boat a couple of times to and from the parks.
> Please let me know if you have any questions and I will try to answer them.



Quick question, never done any research on this. Where exactly do you take the boat? Citywalk? Where does it drop you off exactly, schedule?

Thank you!

Marquibiri


----------



## rcraw45425

Marquibiri said:


> Quick question, never done any research on this. Where exactly do you take the boat? Citywalk? Where does it drop you off exactly, schedule?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Marquibiri



There is a dedicated boat for each resort.  Each resort has a boat dock, the boat goes from there to about midways of City Walk, where you disembark.  From there you can walk easily to US or IOA, or City Walk.  I think the boats run about every 15 or 20 minutes, however long it takes to go to and from a resort.  THey don't travel resort to resort so you have  to either walk or in the case of Portofino to Royal Pacific, boat to City Walk then change boats.  Keep in mind though, if there is lightning, the boats stop running.  We wound up having to walk in the rain from IOA to the Hard Rock Hotel thanks to this.


----------



## bubba's mom

rcraw45425 said:


> I'm not sure, but in all of our visits we have always seemed to have some problem with the room charging.  Last summer, half the time the room charging was down all throughout City Walk, luckily my hubby had his wallet with cards.  Now we just use our cards, plus if you stay onsite I believe you get discounts at some shops and restaurants by showing the room key.



Sometimes if your room key touches another credit/debit card or license (anything w/ magnetic strip on the back), it can deactivate.  Has happened to me...lesson learned.  Magnetic strip on room key does not come in close contact with any other magnetic strip I happen to be carrying.  

Also, there is NO discount for staying onsite...your perk is unlimited Express Pass.  Your room key will bump you up for Priority Seating at CW restaurants, but any dining or shopping discount will have to come from your AP or AAA card.



disneyaholic86 said:


> Does anyone know if the RPR $25 refrigerator refreshment _removal charge is for all room types_? I have a King Suite booked.



Yes.


----------



## damo

During our vacation in June, mine and my daughter's keys kept being demagnetized.  Finally realized that there were magnets in my lululemon doggie pouch that I wear.  Once I found a better spot for the keys, where no magnets came in contact, we had no issues.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

I am curious if our experience is the norm or if it was a fluke.  I'll first say that we overall enjoyed our stay at RPH and the express benefits in the parks were well worth it.  Loved the pool and found the few team members we spoke to were quite pleasant.  This was our first trip going to and staying at Universal/RPH.

My question about house keeping is:  Is it typical for housekeeping to not get to your room until 7:30 PM?  We only stayed two nights.  OUr room wasn't ready at check in but I didn't expect it to be as we checked in in the morning then went to the park.  It was ready around 4:30 which I found acceptable.  The next day however we returned back from the parks in the after noon and noticed housekeeping hadn't been through.  No biggie but it wasn't until 7:30 that night that housekeeping knocked on our door and wanted to do up our room and at that point I couldnt really see the point in that I just asked for towels and soaps.  I figured why have housekeeping come in the evening as it wouldnt be long relatively speaking until we were oging to shower and get ready for bed and we had aleady settled in for the evening.  So is this typical or just a fluke?


----------



## bubba's mom

Since we stay onsite each year, and have stayed many nights and each hotel, I'd have to say your experience was a 'fluke'.  ...which, could be good news.

Oddly enuf, I just posted this same sort of question on another website asking them if the service (& other mishaps) that happened to us on our cruise, was the norm or a fluke.  Glad to hear it was a fluke, but too bad for THAT line, they won't be getting any more of OUR money.


----------



## damo

eeyorethegreat said:


> I am curious if our experience is the norm or if it was a fluke.  I'll first say that we overall enjoyed our stay at RPH and the express benefits in the parks were well worth it.  Loved the pool and found the few team members we spoke to were quite pleasant.  This was our first trip going to and staying at Universal/RPH.
> 
> My question about house keeping is:  Is it typical for housekeeping to not get to your room until 7:30 PM?  We only stayed two nights.  OUr room wasn't ready at check in but I didn't expect it to be as we checked in in the morning then went to the park.  It was ready around 4:30 which I found acceptable.  The next day however we returned back from the parks in the after noon and noticed housekeeping hadn't been through.  No biggie but it wasn't until 7:30 that night that housekeeping knocked on our door and wanted to do up our room and at that point I couldnt really see the point in that I just asked for towels and soaps.  I figured why have housekeeping come in the evening as it wouldnt be long relatively speaking until we were oging to shower and get ready for bed and we had aleady settled in for the evening.  So is this typical or just a fluke?




Sounds like a fluke.  We were just there this week and they were cleaning the rooms beside ours at 8 am.  There were three housekeeping trolleys in our hallway.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

bubba's mom said:


> Since we stay onsite each year, and have stayed many nights and each hotel, I'd have to say your experience was a 'fluke'.  ...which, could be good news.
> 
> Oddly enuf, I just posted this same sort of question on another website asking them if the service (& other mishaps) that happened to us on our cruise, was the norm or a fluke.  Glad to hear it was a fluke, but too bad for THAT line, they won't be getting any more of OUR money.





damo said:


> Sounds like a fluke.  We were just there this week and they were cleaning the rooms beside ours at 8 am.  There were three housekeeping trolleys in our hallway.



That's good to know!  We are planning on going back in July and staying there again.


----------



## bubba's mom

eeyorethegreat said:


> That's good to know!  We are planning on going back in July and staying there again.



if you have an issue again, NEVER hesitate to let the front desk ppl know


----------



## disneyaholic86

Does anyone know what size the refrigerator is at RPR? Small square or rectangle


----------



## rcraw45425

eeyorethegreat said:


> I am curious if our experience is the norm or if it was a fluke.  I'll first say that we overall enjoyed our stay at RPH and the express benefits in the parks were well worth it.  Loved the pool and found the few team members we spoke to were quite pleasant.  This was our first trip going to and staying at Universal/RPH.
> 
> My question about house keeping is:  Is it typical for housekeeping to not get to your room until 7:30 PM?  We only stayed two nights.  OUr room wasn't ready at check in but I didn't expect it to be as we checked in in the morning then went to the park.  It was ready around 4:30 which I found acceptable.  The next day however we returned back from the parks in the after noon and noticed housekeeping hadn't been through.  No biggie but it wasn't until 7:30 that night that housekeeping knocked on our door and wanted to do up our room and at that point I couldnt really see the point in that I just asked for towels and soaps.  I figured why have housekeeping come in the evening as it wouldnt be long relatively speaking until we were oging to shower and get ready for bed and we had aleady settled in for the evening.  So is this typical or just a fluke?



They showed up at our room at PBH at 7:45 one evening to clean, I just had them do a towel swap as we were already in for the night.  They were notoriously late every day during our January stay


----------



## rcraw45425

bubba's mom said:


> Sometimes if your room key touches another credit/debit card or license (anything w/ magnetic strip on the back), it can deactivate.  Has happened to me...lesson learned.  Magnetic strip on room key does not come in close contact with any other magnetic strip I happen to be carrying.
> 
> Also, there is NO discount for staying onsite...your perk is unlimited Express Pass.  Your room key will bump you up for Priority Seating at CW restaurants, but any dining or shopping discount will have to come from your AP or AAA card.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.



It wasn't a problem with it being demagnitized it was a system wide problem.  The shops and restaurants were complaining that they were spending all of their time on the phone getting authorizations.  

You're right about the discounts, it was the AAA thing I was thinking of.  I have so much going on right now trying to compile info forthe upcoming marching band trip that everything is getting jumbled in my head.  Top that with trying to get a massive fundraiser ordered for these kids so they'll have some money in their accounts for this trip.....  It's no wonder I'm nuts right now!


----------



## Marquibiri

Quick question:
Should I call or something if I am having a late arrival (check-in) at the resort, after midnight? Is it safe to drive from WDW to Universal this late?

I remember I called for an offsite hotel last year and my late arrival, but don't know if it is necessary to call RPR to let them know??

Marquibiri


----------



## aubriee

damo said:


> Sounds like a fluke.  We were just there this week and they were cleaning the rooms beside ours at 8 am.  There were three housekeeping trolleys in our hallway.



Which tower and floor were you in?  I was there August 29th-Sept 4th in Tower 3 (room 3216).  The location was great (just a few doors down from the elevator and two doors down from the ice machine).  However, housekeeping always got there between 4:00 and 5:00pm every day.  I came back every day to clean up for dinner and the cart was always right outside my room.

Oh, one question:  I thought if you put the 'Do Not Disturb' sign on your door that *no one* would enter your room.  Twice I had the sign on the door.  Housekeeping did not do the room, but when I entered the room, I found bags of items I had purchased the day before sitting on the bed.  I was traveling solo, am a very neat person, and simply did not want/need anything done to the room.  I was really surprised to find someone had entered the room not once, but twice when I had the 'Do Not Disturb' sign on the door.


----------



## Buzbon

We only stayed at the Royal Pacific Resort for 1 night but it was a wonderful experience. I had contact with several front desk staff and everyone was so friendly and helpful. The rooms were very beautiful and clean. Loved the  Keurig single serving coffee maker. I also used the Orchid Lounge Breakfast in the morning of our departure. It opened at 6am and served ham and cheese croissants, bagels, fruit etc. with disposable containers to bring breakfast to your room. It certainly helped before our long 3 plane cross country trip back to California. The room was very spacious and the hotel grounds were beautiful. Even the walkway to Universal IOA was pretty. I would definitely recommend this hotel to anyone going to the Universal area.


----------



## mdb78

Buzbon said:


> We only stayed at the Royal Pacific Resort for 1 night but it was a wonderful experience. I had contact with several front desk staff and everyone was so friendly and helpful. The rooms were very beautiful and clean. Loved the  Keurig single serving coffee maker. I also used the Orchid Lounge Breakfast in the morning of our departure. It opened at 6am and served ham and cheese croissants, bagels, fruit etc. with disposable containers to bring breakfast to your room. It certainly helped before our long 3 plane cross country trip back to California. The room was very spacious and the hotel grounds were beautiful. Even the walkway to Universal IOA was pretty. I would definitely recommend this hotel to anyone going to the Universal area.



I'm staying at RPR this October.  Can't wait!  May I ask, what was the price range for breakfast at Orchard Lounge Breakfast?  Thanks!


----------



## Buzbon

mdb78 said:


> I'm staying at RPR this October.  Can't wait!  May I ask, what was the price range for breakfast at Orchard Lounge Breakfast?  Thanks!



Less expensive than airports. Ham & Cheese croissant $5.25, Bagel & Cream cheese $3.25, large mixed fresh fruit cup $ 4.75, Whole fruit such as apple or banana $ 2.00.  
I did see the airport selling the banana for $1.00, but for a total of about $ 16 this fed 3 people. Enjoy your trip! You'll love the hotel.


----------



## BrizMarc

HIya, I didnt feel like trawling through heaps of threads so ill just ask here.

If I want a park view room. What exactly do I ask for in my request?

Thank you


----------



## damo

BrizMarc said:


> HIya, I didnt feel like trawling through heaps of threads so ill just ask here.
> 
> If I want a park view room. What exactly do I ask for in my request?
> 
> Thank you



Just call and ask or go to the Loews website, to the Royal Pacific section, click on "contact us" and request there.  Have you paid for garden view or pool view?


----------



## andreadoiron

tammy said:


> We just returned from our 1st stay at RPR.  We were there August 18  August 20.  We had a great time.  We enjoyed the hotel and absolutely loved the pool.  I know this has been said 1,000s of times but you cannot beat staying on property at Universal.  The front of the line access makes it beyond worth it.  We usually stay at the HRH but my son begged me to try out this resort.  We thought the room was beautiful.  We had a king bed with a sofa that pulled out so it worked out perfectly.



how was the sofa bed for comfort? we always  use the sofa bed at DVC resorts and almost always find them comfortable for sleeping. would you same the same at the royal?


----------



## cuddles

We are planning a trip in April 2011, how far in advance do you recommend we book? If we want a particular room should we book by phone to ensure we get it or is it safe to ask for that when and if we book online? I am hoping that the rates will go down but don't want to wait too long or it may be booked up!


----------



## cuddles

dorisdvu said:


> I stayed for my first time at RPH 6-9-6-14 and I was not impressed at all. The first night (after a hot day at the park), I returned to the hotel to take a relaxing shower only to find there was no hot water. I called the front desk and was informed that they had a power outage and that was the reason for this. Also, the ice machine on my floor was out of order and I had to go another floor to get ice. The next night the ice machine did not have any ice and went to another floor and it was empty as well. I ran into another guest who was having the same problem. A bell hop said he would bring up ice to both of us in a few minutes. I haven't seen that bag of ice yet. I did call down to the front desk and complained about the ice situation and also mentioned the no hot water deal from the night before. The person I spoke to said that there was a fire in the hotel the day before and that was the reason there wasn't any hot water and she would check on the ice. I told her this was my first stay at the hotel and I was not impressed. She informed me that she had stayed at the hotel herself and she thought it was fine. Anyway she tranferred me to someone else. This lady offered $50 off my room and a breakfest buffet comp for my inconvenience. I later ordered room service and requested ice. They sent a pitcher of ice water and 2 glasses of ice water. On the 3rd day, I was able to get ice from the ice machine and also had a ice bag (I didn't have one the 2nd day). The 4th day, housekeeping didn't empty the melted ice from the bag in the bucket, nor did they leave a fresh a bag. I emptied the water and guess what, no ice in the ice machine. I called down and they brought up a bag to me. The last night, no ice bag, but I was able to get ice from the ice machine. The hotel was very noisy. I had a pool view room. It was as if i was at the pool instead of my room. I could hear everything. The guests on my floor were noisy as well. I could even hear people walking down the hall in flip flops. I won't be staying at the RPH anymore. I'll go back to the PBH.




WOW...really? Ice was that important to you,lol...and having no ice ruined your trip?
Seems a bit nit-picky to me especially when the reasons were they had a power-outage and a fire! Sorry not enough reason to keep me from staying there in 2011.


----------



## cuddles

SignMeUp said:


> Does anyone know when they will begin accepting reservations for 2011?  I have tried both the Universal site and the Loews site and can't get anything after December.  We are wanting to go in late Feb or early March.  Thanks!



You can now book on both sites for 2011. We are going in April and if I can ever make up my mind which hotel to stay in I will be booking!


----------



## mdb78

Buzbon said:


> Less expensive than airports. Ham & Cheese croissant $5.25, Bagel & Cream cheese $3.25, large mixed fresh fruit cup $ 4.75, Whole fruit such as apple or banana $ 2.00.
> I did see the airport selling the banana for $1.00, but for a total of about $ 16 this fed 3 people. Enjoy your trip! You'll love the hotel.



Thanks for the prices!


----------



## cuddles

Does anyone know how much the hotel will hold on your credit card for incidentals each night? I don't like surprises of going to use my credit card and finding no credit there because they have held a huge amount for incidentals, want to be prepared this time got burnt last time at an offsite hotel, luckily I had plenty of cash on me as well.


----------



## janekamy

Hi - Just booked our hotel for our first trip to Universal.  I've been trying hard to read all of the reviews. Can anyone recommend a pool view room number to request?  I have seen photos that people have posted for park view rooms but my kids would really like to see the pool. Either in Tower 1 or 3. ( no pets and we are non-smokers )
We don't plan on taking a water taxi ~ we will just walk.  Is Tower 1 closer to the path to the parks?
Thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## scromwell

We were in 1520 with a lovely view of the pool and an easy walk to the park.  You just took the elevator to the first floor, walked across the pool area, out the back gate, and you were on the path.


----------



## janekamy

scromwell said:


> We were in 1520 with a lovely view of the pool and an easy walk to the park.  You just took the elevator to the first floor, walked across the pool area, out the back gate, and you were on the path.



Thanks so much!


----------



## rpbert1

You will need a high floor, rooms can be requested but not guaranteed,i would have them note on your booking , that you would like a high floor with a pool view, Pool view are extra [i think] i would suggest Tower 3 floor 5 or 6, and even numbers up to 48 i.e tower 3532 etc, and prob same at Tower 1, stayed tower 1 twice, but prefer tower 3


----------



## cuddles

I will ask this again since nobody is answering any of my questions, I know I am a newbie but I'm a nice person lol..feel like I am back in high school and I sm being ignored... so..

Does anyone know how much the hotel will hold on your credit card for incidentals each night? I don't like surprises of going to use my credit card and finding no credit there because they have held a huge amount for incidentals, want to be prepared this time got burnt last time at an offsite hotel, luckily I had plenty of cash on me as well. 

Also can anyone suggest how long I can hold off until booking for April 2011. Trying to wait as long as possible because we can't decide where to stay and  hoping the prices may go down.

Thanks!


----------



## janekamy

cuddles said:


> I will ask this again since nobody is answering any of my questions, I know I am a newbie but I'm a nice person lol..feel like I am back in high school and I sm being ignored... so..
> 
> Does anyone know how much the hotel will hold on your credit card for incidentals each night? I don't like surprises of going to use my credit card and finding no credit there because they have held a huge amount for incidentals, want to be prepared this time got burnt last time at an offsite hotel, luckily I had plenty of cash on me as well.
> 
> Also can anyone suggest how long I can hold off until booking for April 2011. Trying to wait as long as possible because we can't decide where to stay and  hoping the prices may go down.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi - I am definitely not one to answer your questions about the credit cards but don't want you to feel ignored  
I just booked for March and they had good rates, they said that if the rates go down they will update our reservation ~ if we call.  Can't hurt to book - we have until 5 days before check-in to cancel and get the deposit back (first night rate )  We booked our flight separately so we are going for sure now but will be checking out specials frequently to see if the rates go down.
Most of the reviews are positive on the RPH so I'm really looking forward to it.
Good luck.


----------



## janekamy

dorisdvu said:


> I stayed for my first time at RPH 6-9-6-14 and I was not impressed at all. The first night (after a hot day at the park), I returned to the hotel to take a relaxing shower only to find there was no hot water. I called the front desk and was informed that they had a power outage and that was the reason for this. Also, the ice machine on my floor was out of order and I had to go another floor to get ice. The next night the ice machine did not have any ice and went to another floor and it was empty as well. I ran into another guest who was having the same problem. A bell hop said he would bring up ice to both of us in a few minutes. I haven't seen that bag of ice yet. I did call down to the front desk and complained about the ice situation and also mentioned the no hot water deal from the night before. The person I spoke to said that there was a fire in the hotel the day before and that was the reason there wasn't any hot water and she would check on the ice. I told her this was my first stay at the hotel and I was not impressed. She informed me that she had stayed at the hotel herself and she thought it was fine. Anyway she tranferred me to someone else. This lady offered $50 off my room and a breakfest buffet comp for my inconvenience. I later ordered room service and requested ice. They sent a pitcher of ice water and 2 glasses of ice water. On the 3rd day, I was able to get ice from the ice machine and also had a ice bag (I didn't have one the 2nd day). The 4th day, housekeeping didn't empty the melted ice from the bag in the bucket, nor did they leave a fresh a bag. I emptied the water and guess what, no ice in the ice machine. I called down and they brought up a bag to me. The last night, no ice bag, but I was able to get ice from the ice machine. The hotel was very noisy. I had a pool view room. It was as if i was at the pool instead of my room. I could hear everything. The guests on my floor were noisy as well. I could even hear people walking down the hall in flip flops. I won't be staying at the RPH anymore. I'll go back to the PBH.



Wow - you must be very bored to write all of that about ice!
Maybe you should vacation in Alaska - you won't be bothered by anyone and tons of stuff there to cool you down!!
I don't think that the Royal Pacific Hotel will miss your business !!


----------



## rpbert1

cuddles said:


> I will ask this again since nobody is answering any of my questions, I know I am a newbie but I'm a nice person lol..feel like I am back in high school and I sm being ignored... so..
> 
> Does anyone know how much the hotel will hold on your credit card for incidentals each night? I don't like surprises of going to use my credit card and finding no credit there because they have held a huge amount for incidentals, want to be prepared this time got burnt last time at an offsite hotel, luckily I had plenty of cash on me as well.
> 
> Also can anyone suggest how long I can hold off until booking for April 2011. Trying to wait as long as possible because we can't decide where to stay and  hoping the prices may go down.
> 
> Thanks!



 Not sure what they hold, so not much help.
 What i usually do, is get an advance Payment Form, emailed or faxed to me, i then fill my info. res number hotel and how much to put on the room, i then have enough to cover room and more for spends. Or like i did one year, was keep a check on my spends and account ,and every few days went and put extra on the room account, still had CC on file, but was able to charge all my spends at US- IOA- Citywalk restaurants and shops to the Room.

 Booking, like PP said , book the room and you can change your rate if and when lower ones come available, and you can cancel with a full refund 5 days prior to arrival


----------



## englishrose47

I am back !1The gang has decided to change there minds again!!!We are now gonna try 2 parks in 1 day coming from Pop at WDW!! You guys have always been soooooooo helpful could you help again!! First with where to find deals ! 2nd with agame plan!!!


----------



## cuddles

rpbert1 said:


> Not sure what they hold, so not much help.
> What i usually do, is get an advance Payment Form, emailed or faxed to me, i then fill my info. res number hotel and how much to put on the room, i then have enough to cover room and more for spends. Or like i did one year, was keep a check on my spends and account ,and every few days went and put extra on the room account, still had CC on file, but was able to charge all my spends at US- IOA- Citywalk restaurants and shops to the Room.
> 
> Booking, like PP said , book the room and you can change your rate if and when lower ones come available, and you can cancel with a full refund 5 days prior to arrival



Thanks Robert! Just don't quite understand how  to change my rate if they come down, how does that work? Do I just call them and say I want the lower rate or do I cancel my present booking and make a new one but then they may be all booked up I would think.


----------



## bubba's mom

cuddles said:


> I will ask this again since nobody is answering any of my questions, I know I am a newbie but I'm a nice person lol..feel like I am back in high school and I sm being ignored... so..
> 
> Does anyone know how much the hotel will hold on your credit card for incidentals each night? I don't like surprises of going to use my credit card and finding no credit there because they have held a huge amount for incidentals, want to be prepared this time got burnt last time at an offsite hotel, luckily I had plenty of cash on me as well.
> 
> Also can anyone suggest how long I can hold off until booking for April 2011. Trying to wait as long as possible because we can't decide where to stay and  hoping the prices may go down.
> 
> Thanks!



Nobody knows how much they hold per day...it's at least the room, parking (if applicable), tax, and what the # in your party would eat and possibly buy.  Say the room is $200/night, plus tax...they may hold $200 for a party of 4 to eat throughout that day and maybe $100 for souvies.  It's best to ask when checking in.  Hopefully you have a big enuf credit line and it won't matter 

As for booking Apr 2011....I would do it as soon as you could.  Easter will be in April and maybe some spring breaks.  Best to "have" a room guaranteed and just adjust the rate, versus trying to "get" a room at all.


----------



## rpbert1

cuddles said:


> Thanks Robert! Just don't quite understand how  to change my rate if they come down, how does that work? Do I just call them and say I want the lower rate or do I cancel my present booking and make a new one but then they may be all booked up I would think.



Yes, you phone and have the new rate applied to your booking ,ask for an email. Some will want to cancel the booking and make a new one, this is not necessary, and if they insist, leave it, and call back straight away , you should get a different booking agent, this is what i do, after i got  info on here from others.


----------



## rpbert1

Hi Barb, will miss you guys next year, we are arriving RPR on the 16th July.
 Hope you have a great time whatever you get doing.

Robert


----------



## becca-becca

I've been reading some previous posts and trying to figure out how Universal does charging to your room card. 

1. If you have one room and 3 adults using their own credit, you can only assign one credit card to room, right?

2. We have a HP package. If I attach room to my cc will they hold out as much since it is  paid for in advance?

3. I'm used to doing this at WDW, is it basically the same?

THANKS!!


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Hi Barb, will miss you guys next year, we are arriving RPR on the 16th July.
> Hope you have a great time whatever you get doing.
> 
> Robert



Thanks...have fun for us!  We'll be on a boat one way or the other   We just may be heading home by the time you are arriving!



becca-becca said:


> I've been reading some previous posts and trying to figure out how Universal does charging to your room card.
> 
> 1. If you have one room and 3 adults using their own credit, you can only assign one credit card to room, right?



Nope...when my Mom stayed with us, her room key had HER credit card applied to it.


----------



## dsmom

I need help on view in Tower 1.  We are going to RP in October.  We have the king suite upgrade.  We have only stayed in tower 3 on previous stays.
We want to try something different and stay in tower 1.  Does anyone have any idea the location of the king suites in this tower?  Any idea of the view or any pictures to share?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rpbert1

dsmom said:


> I need help on view in Tower 1.  We are going to RP in October.  We have the king suite upgrade.  We have only stayed in tower 3 on previous stays.
> We want to try something different and stay in tower 1.  Does anyone have any idea the location of the king suites in this tower?  Any idea of the view or any pictures to share?  Thanks in advance!



We stayed in Tower1700, pool view, but someone stayed there last year, and it was a kids suite, i assume they are all kids suites there. all the 00 rooms where Suites, wether they are all kids or some are still kings i do not know, maybe a call to RPR itself, will give you some info.
 We have been stayin in Tower 3 6 00, the last 4 years ,same room, and the view is excellent, if you can get it.


----------



## dsmom

Thanks Robert for the quick reply.

I love your trip reports!

We have stayed in room 3400 once and the past few years we have been in 3600.  We love it but were looking for something a little different this time.

I will call the hotel directly and see what they say. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cuddles

Thanks for the help guys, this board is so helpful! I have made my reservation already thanks to the advice on here since we are going in peak season. I doubt the rate will go down for that time of year anyway.

One more question, if I want a certain area of the hotel, should I request it now or do I wait until we arrive and hope for the best?


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

cuddles said:


> Thanks Robert! Just don't quite understand how  to change my rate if they come down, how does that work? Do I just call them and say I want the lower rate or do I cancel my present booking and make a new one but then they may be all booked up I would think.



I haven't followed the whole thread, so this may not be the answer you're looking for, but here goes:

I orginally booked a room-only reservation at RPR at rack rate via their online booking services.  I learned the next day that I could get a AAA discount.  I called Universal to ask for the discount.  The representative asked for my confirmation number.  The difference came to right at $50/night.  I had paid a one night's stay as the deposit.  She asked if I'd like the difference refunded to my credit card now, or if I'd like the difference credited to my room.  She said that room credit could be used to decrease the amount I paid upon arrival or to pay toward purchases charged back to the room.

I hope this helps!


----------



## go2grl

becca-becca said:


> I've been reading some previous posts and trying to figure out how Universal does charging to your room card.
> 
> 1. If you have one room and 3 adults using their own credit, you can only assign one credit card to room, right?
> 
> 2. We have a HP package. If I attach room to my cc will they hold out as much since it is  paid for in advance?
> 
> 3. I'm used to doing this at WDW, is it basically the same?
> 
> THANKS!!



I am in the same boat.  We will be arriving in mid-December, but trip will be paid in full in 3 weeks.  In these cases, will they even put a hold on the cc?


----------



## JessicaR

go2grl said:


> I am in the same boat.  We will be arriving in mid-December, but trip will be paid in full in 3 weeks.  In these cases, will they even put a hold on the cc?



Only if you want property charging privileges.


----------



## go2grl

Thanks for the quick response!  Will have to decide on that one as it could be dangerous for my bank account.


----------



## bubba's mom

You know...because they put a hold on your card, doesn't mean THAT is THE card you have to pay with.

When you check out, they should ask you something like, "Would you like your balance credited to the card on hold?"

You CAN offer to use a different card to pay with...not necessarily the one you give them for the credit hold.


----------



## go2grl

Oh, I know.  I was just joking.  I've actually saved up for the trip for almost a year now and we are good to go on the splurging if we want.  Considering it is our first trip to Universal and WWoHP, there will probably be a lot of it! YAY!!!


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone 

Just booked a trip for November at RPR and hoped you could help me out with some questions on parking 

Does each hotel have it's own parking garage?

Is it far to get your luggage from your parked car to the lobby?

How are you charged for each day and can you pay in advance?

We are staying for 7 days thanks to a great deal in England so we will be using the hotel as a base to visit other areas as well so we will be in and out quite a lot

Many thanks


----------



## rpbert1

I get an Advance Payment Form, to make payments to room account before arriving. If you phone reservations  they will email it to you and just fax it back with what you want to pay.
 parking lot is close to the entrance of the hotel, but we would usually unload the luggage at the front of the hotel and tip the baggage handlers, as its much easier.
do not forget about the $15 parking charge a night


----------



## GetGlowing

We checked out yesterday after a 1nt stay at RPR. Thought the resort was beautiful! We spent 2 full days (Sat & Sun) in both parks and looooved the Express Pass!! 

The parking was an easy walk from the lobby, and we had to return to the cars a couple times to retrieve items so we were thankful for the convenience. We had two cars but were charged only one parking fee and had in-out privileges for the length of the stay. Your room key activates the parking gate. No issue keeping the car there until after park closing on checkout day.

We had room 1317 on the same level as the lobby and we thought it was a great location, kind of in a corner so our foyer was a little larger than some rooms I suspect.

However, we found the water taxi to be very inconvenient for visiting IoA, unless you're staying in the tower near the dock (3??). We did use the water taxi the morning we visited Studios first. And DH & I cruised all the way to Portifino Bay and checked it out Sat evening. So that was nice. 

We arried early in the day to check in and the room wasn't ready, so we left a couple heat-sensitive items with luggage services. It was quick & easy. Did the same on checkout day and retrieved them after we left the park at closing w no trouble.

Had a nice dinner at Jake's Bar. They do not take AAA discount. But after we cheked out I found coupon in our checkin folder. Doh!! We were so anxious to get in the parks we didn't even notice the huge coupon brochure there. 

DH and I shared the room with a friend. We all agreed we'd stay there again. Liked it a lot!!


----------



## schumigirl

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just booked a trip for November at RPR and hoped you could help me out with some questions on parking
> 
> Does each hotel have it's own parking garage?
> 
> Is it far to get your luggage from your parked car to the lobby?
> 
> How are you charged for each day and can you pay in advance?
> 
> We are staying for 7 days thanks to a great deal in England so we will be using the hotel as a base to visit other areas as well so we will be in and out quite a lot
> 
> Many thanks



Yes each hotel has it`s own parking area.

We park then walk to the lobby, it`s not far at all.

$15 a day to park.

Last year we came back from driving somewhere and a few times the car park was mobbed. There was a conference in the hotel and it was busy. Strangely not the hotel....just the car park.
It`s a beautiful hotel, we love it and don`t want to stay anywhere else now.  

30 days to go for us   wooooo hoooooo


----------



## Linda67

> rpbert1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get an Advance Payment Form, to make payments to room account before arriving. If you phone reservations  they will email it to you and just fax it back with what you want to pay.
> parking lot is close to the entrance of the hotel, but we would usually unload the luggage at the front of the hotel and tip the baggage handlers, as its much easier.
> do not forget about the $15 parking charge a night
Click to expand...


Great info, thanks for this
What I would like to do is pay for all 7 days parking in advance, it kind of bugs me to pay for parking when you are paying for a room so it will make me forget the pain if I pay it in advance 
I have bought my park tickets through Vigin Holiday's in the UK and part of their 'reward' for doing this is early entry for HP (which I think you get as a resort guest anyway ) but you also get free parking on the day you take up the offer, I wonder if I can get away with only paying for 6 days parking?


----------



## Linda67

> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes each hotel has it`s own parking area.
> 
> We park then walk to the lobby, it`s not far at all.
> 
> $15 a day to park.
> 
> Last year we came back from driving somewhere and a few times the car park was mobbed. There was a conference in the hotel and it was busy. Strangely not the hotel....just the car park.
> It`s a beautiful hotel, we love it and don`t want to stay anywhere else now.
> 
> 30 days to go for us   wooooo hoooooo
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info Carole 
We only booked our trip yesterday for November 2010 and it felt a little bit impulsive so it makes me happy to hear that it's a lovely hotel as we have never stayed in the Universal area before
I am going to go back and read this thread to get as much info as possible.
This seems like a very friendly board


----------



## kmc

hi I was wondering if someone can post a link to the royal pacific's room service menu.... I remeber seeing it long ago but did a serch and nothing came up...thanks


----------



## rpbert1

Linda67 said:


> Great info, thanks for this
> What I would like to do is pay for all 7 days parking in advance, it kind of bugs me to pay for parking when you are paying for a room so it will make me forget the pain if I pay it in advance
> I have bought my park tickets through Vigin Holiday's in the UK and part of their 'reward' for doing this is early entry for HP (which I think you get as a resort guest anyway ) but you also get free parking on the day you take up the offer, I wonder if I can get away with only paying for 6 days parking?



The way Loewes works, is they charge each day your room price +tax - parking -tax and any spends you have made on the room key. any money you have on the room account will reduce everyday and you settle the bill at checkout or if you have left a CC it can be charged to it so no need to go near checkout desk.
 I think you will find the Virgin free parking for the WWOHP breakfast is for the Universal main Garage , and not for the resorts.
 You can always pay money into the room account when you are there, Know that a lot of people do not like having to pay for parking ,but a lot of places charge now, even Disney has the parking rate tied into the room prices, so you still pay even though they say free parking, but the best about Loews, if you do not have a car you dont pay.

we have booked for RPR next year, as we love this resort, tried to talk DD into going back to PBH, but she prefers RPR, so we are not to disappointed.


----------



## holcomb-mania

Looking at the Google satellite view, it looks like you can walk to Citywalk with no problem.  However, where do you go through the security check?  IIRC, that was between Citywalk and the parking deck.

Can you walk to the parks from RPR?


----------



## GreyStr0ke

holcomb-mania said:


> Looking at the Google satellite view, it looks like you can walk to Citywalk with no problem.  However, where do you go through the security check?  IIRC, that was between Citywalk and the parking deck.
> 
> Can you walk to the parks from RPR?



The checkpoint from RPR to City Walk is right near Margaritaville.


----------



## rpbert1

holcomb-mania said:


> Looking at the Google satellite view, it looks like you can walk to Citywalk with no problem.  However, where do you go through the security check?  IIRC, that was between Citywalk and the parking deck.
> 
> Can you walk to the parks from RPR?



It takes 7 mins to Margaritaville, prob another 2 mins to IOA and probably 5 mins max to US  from Margaritaville.


----------



## Linda67

rpbert1 said:


> The way Loewes works, is they charge each day your room price +tax - parking -tax and any spends you have made on the room key. any money you have on the room account will reduce everyday and you settle the bill at checkout or if you have left a CC it can be charged to it so no need to go near checkout desk.
> I think you will find the Virgin free parking for the WWOHP breakfast is for the Universal main Garage , and not for the resorts.
> You can always pay money into the room account when you are there, Know that a lot of people do not like having to pay for parking ,but a lot of places charge now, even Disney has the parking rate tied into the room prices, so you still pay even though they say free parking, but the best about Loews, if you do not have a car you dont pay.
> 
> we have booked for RPR next year, as we love this resort, tried to talk DD into going back to PBH, but she prefers RPR, so we are not to disappointed.



Exciting news ..... RPR is a Virgin Holiday 'Favourite' hotel and one of the perks of this is FREE PARKING for Virgin Holiday guests


----------



## rpbert1

Yes If you booked the hotel through Virgin , you get free parking, which is good news for you, extra $$ to spend 
 I always find it cheaper booking direct with Loews.


----------



## GetGlowing

From the Virgin Holidays webpage (I peeked since the benefits look really good!) -- there's a lot of fine print:

Buy UOR theme park tickets together with your Virgin Holiday and receive these special guest benefits: 

* Early Park Admission to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
* Escorted early entrance to the Three Broomsticks in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to enjoy COMPLIMENTARY breakfast refreshments
* A COMPLIMENTARY gift (per person)
* FREE** General Admission parking at Universal Orlando for that day

*Benefits are available between 28/5/10 - 31/12/11 and should be taken within two (2) days of arrival in Orlando, Florida. To receive these benefits, attendance and registration at a Virgin Holidays Welcome Meeting is required and subject to capacity and availability. 

Early Park Admission begins thirty (30) minutes prior to Universals Islands of Adventure regular scheduled park opening for Virgin Holidays guests who purchase a holiday including Universal Orlando® Resort theme park tickets. 

Current offer is valid seven (7) days a week for travel 28/5/10 - 31/12/11; valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey, Flight of the Hippogriff, Dragon Challenge and The Cat in the Hat. If technical problems arise or the opening of an attraction is delayed another Universals Islands of Adventure attraction will open for Early Park Admission. 

** Free parking applies to invited guests arriving between 06:30 and 07:15, for that day only. 

Virgin Holidays reserves the right to make changes to these benefits.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks so much for the info, this is such a useful thread 

Have any of you tried the dinner show at the resort?

I was thinking of booking for the Saturday of my stay


----------



## kaffinito

Hello 

Are rollaways available for the standard 2 queen rooms? 

TIA


----------



## rpbert1

Linda67 said:


> Thanks so much for the info, this is such a useful thread
> 
> Have any of you tried the dinner show at the resort?
> 
> I was thinking of booking for the Saturday of my stay



The Luau, i have done it, very good, and food and drink is excellent and plenty of both. was planning it again this year, but did not have enough time, so hopefully do it next summer.
Menu

http://www.universalorlando.com/Images/Wantilan Luau Menu_tcm13-15631.pdf


----------



## mmtwinmama

Hi - I'm really looking into possibly packing carry-on's only for our trip in December.  Is there a store at the hotel that would have razors?  I'm just trying to think of things I might need to buy there that I can't pack in a carry-on.

And on a completely different note, would the hotel do anything for my kids birthday?  They will turn 9 while we are there and was just thinking of a balloon boquet or something when we arrive...

thanks.


----------



## tricky1

Yes there is a store in the lobby that has pretty much what you might need.

Call and let them know about the birthdays , I'm sure they will come up with something.


----------



## rpbert1

kaffinito said:


> Hello
> 
> Are rollaways available for the standard 2 queen rooms?
> 
> TIA



yes rollaways are available for 2 queen standard room.
 with only 3 of us never had any probs, but others usually either take or buy an inflatable , works out cheaper, and they will give you bed linen for it.


----------



## Linda67

rpbert1 said:


> The Luau, i have done it, very good, and food and drink is excellent and plenty of both. was planning it again this year, but did not have enough time, so hopefully do it next summer.
> Menu
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Images/Wantilan Luau Menu_tcm13-15631.pdf



Thanks for the info, we are going to book as it sounds like fun

I called Universal but they only start taking reservations one month out so I will call back in October


----------



## mmtwinmama

Does anyone know the prices?


----------



## rpbert1

mmtwinmama said:


> Does anyone know the prices?



prices and info here
http://www.universalorlando.com/Ove...au.html&expID=13-5789&contentID=13-1240&seq=1


----------



## cuddles

janekamy said:


> Hi - I am definitely not one to answer your questions about the credit cards but don't want you to feel ignored
> I just booked for March and they had good rates, they said that if the rates go down they will update our reservation ~ if we call.  Can't hurt to book - we have until 5 days before check-in to cancel and get the deposit back (first night rate )  We booked our flight separately so we are going for sure now but will be checking out specials frequently to see if the rates go down.
> Most of the reviews are positive on the RPH so I'm really looking forward to it.
> Good luck.



Thanks! I already booked 2 weeks ago and glad I did because the rates have gone up since then. I couldn't decide on which hotel but like the tropical look of the RPH and not a huge fan of the Rock n Roll theme so we are RPH bound.


----------



## cuddles

rpbert1 said:


> I get an Advance Payment Form, to make payments to room account before arriving. If you phone reservations  they will email it to you and just fax it back with what you want to pay.
> parking lot is close to the entrance of the hotel, but we would usually unload the luggage at the front of the hotel and tip the baggage handlers, as its much easier.
> do not forget about the $15 parking charge a night



The advance payment, sounds like a great idea, will do that. Thanks Robert.


----------



## lildamo

Hi all,

We just got back from the Royal Pacific after staying from Sept. 23-28th.  We had a waterview king room in Tower 1, room 1621.  Below are some pics of our room (on the last day before we left, so don't mind our attempted bed making skills which aren't nearly as good as housekeeping's!) and our view!


----------



## Echo queen

Great pictures, this looks our view, we were on the 7th floor.  We had a great stay there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linda67

Great pictures
What a fantastic view


----------



## bumbershoot

Just got an email stating that the RPR pool will be closed from Nov 29 to Dec 10 (2010 of course).  



> In an effort to deliver our utmost in service and quality to our guests, we will be renovating our pool and pool area November 29 - December 10, 2010. During this time, the pool and pool area will be closed.



Figured I'd share, just in case anyone didn't get the email, or hadn't yet booked and this might make a difference!


----------



## tricky1

We were there this past week and the bula bar was closed
and boarded up. They have a temp. bar set up though and all the 
food is still availible. also service was great as always.


----------



## angboys3

Okay, 1st time trip coming up in Jan with my hubby to Universal.  Kids not coming this trip.  Probably will be staying Jan 6 or Jan 7th through Jan 9th 2010  Deciding whether to stay at RPH or next nearest offsite hotel with shuttle service.  

Any good tips?  We definitely will be doing CityWalk since kids won't be with us.

 Deciding whether the fast passes for staying at RPH (and visiting Harry Potter) is worth spending the extra money for the hotel, I think it would be like $500 more.  Seems excessive but I guess I shouldn't be surprised after Disney.   We probably won't be spending much time around pool, restaurants.  It's going to be our Xmas gift to each other but by staying somewhere else close like Doubletree we would have a lot more extra money to spend while there.  

Would love any advice?


----------



## damo

angboys3 said:


> Okay, 1st time trip coming up in Jan with my hubby to Universal.  Kids not coming this trip.  Probably will be staying Jan 6 or Jan 7th through Jan 9th 2010  Deciding whether to stay at RPH or next nearest offsite hotel with shuttle service.
> 
> Any good tips?  We definitely will be doing CityWalk since kids won't be with us.
> 
> Deciding whether the fast passes for staying at RPH (and visiting Harry Potter) is worth spending the extra money for the hotel, I think it would be like $500 more.  Seems excessive but I guess I shouldn't be surprised after Disney.   We probably won't be spending much time around pool, restaurants.  It's going to be our Xmas gift to each other but by staying somewhere else close like Doubletree we would have a lot more extra money to spend while there.
> 
> Would love any advice?



That should be a pretty quiet time.  I imagine that some good rates will be upcoming.  The rates right now are $197/night.  That is pretty good for a deluxe hotel.  Personally, I would stay onsite.


----------



## angboys3

damo said:


> That should be a pretty quiet time.  I imagine that some good rates will be upcoming.



We don't live in Florida, (though I used to be a native ) so we don't have AP or anything like that.  What hotel if we don't stay at RPH, would be closest to Universal and CityWalk with shortest shuttle ride? And what would be the perks for RPH, other than a much nicer hotel.  I know we have the FOTL stuff, do we have early hours like at Disney?

Edited-We called, they should still be running early hours in Jan and then the FOTL.  AAA rate is $186 a night for that weekend Jan 6-9 2010.  I think it would be worth it.  We did the whole tour guide mike deal for Disney summer 2009 get there early, go back to hotel, mid day for nap then go late at night and it worked out well, so will probably do something similar for Universal.   I think this will be our main Xmas gift to each other. We have free airplane tickets,so really only paying for rooms and universal tickets and food/drinks.


----------



## damo

angboys3 said:


> We don't live in Florida, (though I used to be a native ) so we don't have AP or anything like that.  What hotel if we don't stay at RPH, would be closest to Universal and CityWalk with shortest shuttle ride? And what would be the perks for RPH, other than a much nicer hotel.  I know we have the FOTL stuff, do we have early hours like at Disney?
> 
> Edited-We called, they should still be running early hours in Jan and then the FOTL.  AAA rate is $186 a night for that weekend Jan 6-9 2010.  I think it would be worth it.  We did the whole tour guide mike deal for Disney summer 2009 get there early, go back to hotel, mid day for nap then go late at night and it worked out well, so will probably do something similar for Universal.   I think this will be our main Xmas gift to each other. We have free airplane tickets,so really only paying for rooms and universal tickets and food/drinks.



It is just so nice being that close and not having to do shuttles.  Especially if you plan to do Citywalk.  Rates may still go down more yet, but even at $186, it is a nice deal.  I don't think you'll regret staying onsite, but you may regret staying offsite.


----------



## angboys3

damo said:


> It is just so nice being that close and not having to do shuttles.  Especially if you plan to do Citywalk.  Rates may still go down more yet, but even at $186, it is a nice deal.  I don't think you'll regret staying onsite, but you may regret staying offsite.



Thanks, Damo for your responses.  Yes, I think so as well.  

What's the best resource to do a little light planning for Universal/IOA?  We did tour guide mike for last two Disney trips and was totally worth it.  I don't think he does Universal though on his website?  

We are thinking of arriving Tues afternoon Jan 4, hanging round hotel or citywalk not very late, then getting up early and doing IOA and Harry Potter first thing Weds Jan 5, Thurs Jan 6 do Universal and then fly out Fri Jan 7.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone
Just read about the torch lighting ceremony
Does this happen every night? What time does it start and where is it?
Thanks
Linda


----------



## damo

angboys3 said:


> Thanks, Damo for your responses.  Yes, I think so as well.
> 
> What's the best resource to do a little light planning for Universal/IOA?  We did tour guide mike for last two Disney trips and was totally worth it.  I don't think he does Universal though on his website?
> 
> We are thinking of arriving Tues afternoon Jan 4, hanging round hotel or citywalk not very late, then getting up early and doing IOA and Harry Potter first thing Weds Jan 5, Thurs Jan 6 do Universal and then fly out Fri Jan 7.



The best resource is right here.  Ask any questions you want about the hotels on this board and the parks on the other Universal board and you will soon know everything you need to know.


----------



## rpbert1

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just read about the torch lighting ceremony
> Does this happen every night? What time does it start and where is it?
> Thanks
> Linda



No its not everynight, its usually a few nights a week, cannot remember what nights. It is usually around dusk, if you are at the pool , you will hear them coming. We have been staying that often we do not even bother with it now.


----------



## Linda67

rpbert1 said:


> No its not everynight, its usually a few nights a week, cannot remember what nights. It is usually around dusk, if you are at the pool , you will hear them coming. We have been staying that often we do not even bother with it now.



Thanks, I will keep an eye out for it


----------



## TwingleMum

Hi ! We are planning our first RPR stay at the end of Dec for a Christmas trip. I saw the pool is closed for renovations. Is it the usual cleaning or are they adding anything?? Is there a slide??? Thanks for info


----------



## JessicaR

TwingleMum said:


> Hi ! We are planning our first RPR stay at the end of Dec for a Christmas trip. I saw the pool is closed for renovations. Is it the usual cleaning or are they adding anything?? Is there a slide??? Thanks for info



Ohhh what an interesting question! Maybe a slide? That would be cool!


----------



## patster734

We stayed at the RPR for our latest trip.  We (I, wife, mom, & dad) were in room 3335.  My sister and her husband were in the adjacent room 3333.  It was the first time in tower 3 for my wife and I.  On previous trips, we have been in tower 2 once and tower 1 four times.  

What was cool with the two room is that there was an interior door connecting them so that we didn't have to go into the hallway to go from one room to the other.  In fact, we kept that door open for most of the trip.

The view outside the window was a garden view with the tops of international drive buildings visible in the distance.

Here's a photo I took of the scene:





Our room was a door away from the stairs, which we took frequently when leaving the room.  The stairs exited next to Tchoup Chop, so we always had a very short walk to the boat dock.

When we checked in around 2pm, both rooms were available.


----------



## macraven

rpbert1 said:


> No its not everynight, its usually a few nights a week, cannot remember what nights. It is usually around dusk, if you are at the pool , you will hear them coming. We have been staying that often we do not even bother with it now.




i returned from a stay at RPH last tuesday.
the torch lightening event was on friday and saturday during my stay.

it began at 6:30 pm.

i watched it from my window, room 3600.

i had the perfect view for it.

they had a torch ceremony after the blowing of the horn.
a man twirled the lighted torch. (same way it is done in disneys lion king show.)

hula is done by one of the females.
she has kids come up and shows them the movements after her performance.
they follow her and do a hula dance.

it was quite cute.
i don't usually make it a point to see it as i have been there many times prior.
i just happened to be in my room at the time this event started and enjoyed watching it.


----------



## rpbert1

macraven said:


> i returned from a stay at RPH last tuesday.
> the torch lightening event was on friday and saturday during my stay.
> 
> it began at 6:30 pm.
> 
> i watched it from my window, room 3600.
> 
> i had the perfect view for it.
> 
> they had a torch ceremony after the blowing of the horn.
> a man twirled the lighted torch. (same way it is done in disneys lion king show.)
> 
> hula is done by one of the females.
> she has kids come up and shows them the movements after her performance.
> they follow her and do a hula dance.
> 
> it was quite cute.
> i don't usually make it a point to see it as i have been there many times prior.
> i just happened to be in my room at the time this event started and enjoyed watching it.



Hi Mac, you had a great time.
 thats the king suite room we have had the last 3 or 4 years, probably best room in RPR


----------



## bumbershoot

TwingleMum said:


> Hi ! We are planning our first RPR stay at the end of Dec for a Christmas trip. I saw the pool is closed for renovations.



Unless there's info I do not have, the closure is from Nov 29 to Dec 10.


----------



## macraven

rpbert1 said:


> Hi Mac, you had a great time.
> thats the king suite room we have had the last 3 or 4 years, probably best room in RPR



it is the best......

i have had it for the last 3 trips.....


----------



## TigerKat

Just got back yesterday from 5 nights at Disney and 3 nights at RPR. We stayed at Portofino Bay last year and were trying RPR for the first time.....we LOVED it!!!!!!!!!! Can't say exactly why but we felt more relaxed and "at home". The feel of the place, the extremely helpful, friendly and courteous staff, the location and the evenings at the Orchid Court Sushi & Cocktail bar were just some of the highlights that I can think of.

Thanks to all of you here for answering my questions prior to our trip!


----------



## cpl100

Just made an online reservation at this hotel.  It's been many years, but I recall last time I got some kind of special rate (at the Portofino)--I think it was called the 'FAN' rate.  Is there anything like this (or any other discounts) available?  We do not have Annual Passes but do belong to AAA and usually get the Entertainment book yearly.

I've read this thread but would appreciate if anyone has any specific tips for staying at this hotel.  It will be me (Mom) and son (age 21) for this trip.  I included my hotel membership in the reservation but it looks as though the perks for this have changed dramatically from my last stay also.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## patster734

cpl100 said:


> Just made an online reservation at this hotel.  It's been many years, but I recall last time I got some kind of special rate (at the Portofino)--I think it was called the 'FAN' rate.  Is there anything like this (or any other discounts) available?  We do not have Annual Passes but do belong to AAA and usually get the Entertainment book yearly.
> 
> I've read this thread but would appreciate if anyone has any specific tips for staying at this hotel.  It will be me (Mom) and son (age 21) for this trip.  I included my hotel membership in the reservation but it looks as though the perks for this have changed dramatically from my last stay also.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



AAA rates are usually good, but they don't display on the Loews' hotel booking website.  If you want that rate, you can look/book them on the AAA website or call the hotel reservation number.  My advice is to check the rate on the AAA website, and then call and check if the AAA rate over the phone is cheaper.


----------



## rcraw45425

Just checked, no Club rooms available for my upcoming stay


----------



## cpl100

patster734 said:


> AAA rates are usually good, but they don't display on the Loews' hotel booking website.  If you want that rate, you can look/book them on the AAA website or call the hotel reservation number.  My advice is to check the rate on the AAA website, and then call and check if the AAA rate over the phone is cheaper.



Thanks.  I called the hotel reservation number this afternoon and was told that there were no AAA rates in the system 'now'.  Whatever that means.  I could have sworn I saw someone posting that they received it but perhaps it was the HRH and not this one.  Thanks, again.


----------



## bubba's mom

there are only 'so many' rooms available at AAA rate.

once they are all sold, no more AAA rate rooms left.

just like AP rate...only so many rooms available.  once they are sold, they are gone.  sorta like an airline fare.  only 'x' amount of seats available at that rate...once those seats are gone, the next fare pops up.

that's why we recommend you book your room and adjust the rate later.  that way you are assured of HAVING a room at least.


----------



## senecabeach

Thank You sooooo much for this thread.  I have lots of homework to do, especially in deciding which hotel to stay at on site.

I have never been to Universal and am planning an Oct 11' U/WDW combo vacation.  Am leaning towards RPR.  
Hopefully U and its transportation are  as ecv friendly as WDW.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!!!
Back to reading through this thread..


----------



## brenda1966

Does everyone have to show their room key to get into the pool?  We are meeting friends at Citywalk and I'd love to have the kids swim after dinner while the parents chat  poolside if that's an option.


----------



## macraven

i only had to show the hotel room if i needed towels at the pool.


----------



## cpl100

bubba's mom said:


> there are only 'so many' rooms available at AAA rate.
> 
> once they are all sold, no more AAA rate rooms left.
> 
> just like AP rate...only so many rooms available.  once they are sold, they are gone.  sorta like an airline fare.  only 'x' amount of seats available at that rate...once those seats are gone, the next fare pops up.
> 
> that's why we recommend you book your room and adjust the rate later.  that way you are assured of HAVING a room at least.



How can I know if they've all been sold or if they haven't become available?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## bubba's mom

cpl100 said:


> How can I know if they've all been sold or if they haven't become available?  Thanks for your help.



if would help if i knew your planned dates of travel?


----------



## Mickey Fliers

We are planning a trip to RPH in early June before heading to Vero.  I have a couple questions.

1.  Can I book now and then apply a Florida resident rate later if one becomes available?

2.  Am I correct in understanding that I will need 2 room (2 A, 4 C) even though one of the children is under 3?

3.  Also, do we know yet if we will still be allowed early entrance to HP?

TIA!


----------



## damo

Mickey Fliers said:


> We are planning a trip to RPH in early June before heading to Vero.  I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1.  Can I book now and then apply a Florida resident rate later if one becomes available?
> 
> 2.  Am I correct in understanding that I will need 2 room (2 A, 4 C) even though one of the children is under 3?
> 
> 3.  Also, do we know yet if we will still be allowed early entrance to HP?
> 
> TIA!



The answer, to the best of knowledge right now is yes.  Yes, you can apply the fl rate later.  Yes, max of 5 in a room.  No one knows about early entrance to HP in June but I don't see why they would be changing something that is working so well.  They've always had early entry of some kind.


----------



## cpl100

bubba's mom said:


> if would help if i knew your planned dates of travel?



Sorry, of course that is essential information.  January 5th for one night.  Plan to stay offsite the day before and arrive very early oln the fifth.  Thanks, again, for your help.


----------



## bubba's mom

At AAA website, I get $211.65 for that night.  It's like $219 at the UO site.

It'll be an extra $25 for the night because of the extra adult (21y/o).

I'm guessing you missed when they released AAA rates.  Your trip is close enough I think they already were offered.

But, you can keep checking...worst they can say is (still) none available.


----------



## cpl100

Thank you for your research.  There is a charge for an extra adult even when there's only two people?

Yes, we just decided on this trip so no previous planning was made or researched---just starting now.

I will continue to call them to see if maybe a room opens up with a cheaper AAA rate.  How often do you suggest I call so that I have a good chance of catching a cancellation yet won't have them hating my voice by the time I actually do check in?

I appreciate your time and help.  Thanks again.


----------



## cpl100

I understand what is included in the Club level room (at least I'm fairly sure that I do).  What I haven't been able to determine from reading hours and hours on this site is this:

When does the lounge area become available to the guests and when do your priviliges end?  Specifically, if I arrive early in the a.m., would we be able to partake of breakfast, water, whatever right away that first day or not until we are actually in our hotel room?  And on the day of check-out, can we go in for evening privileges after the park closes as 6:00 that last day or do the privileges end upon check out?

Thanks.  I really did search looking for this information to no avail.


----------



## bubba's mom

cpl100 said:


> Thank you for your research.  There is a charge for an extra adult even when there's only two people?
> 
> Yes, we just decided on this trip so no previous planning was made or researched---just starting now.
> 
> I will continue to call them to see if maybe a room opens up with a cheaper AAA rate.  How often do you suggest I call so that I have a good chance of catching a cancellation yet won't have them hating my voice by the time I actually do check in?
> 
> I appreciate your time and help.  Thanks again.



oops...sorry.  Limit 2 adults...more than 2 is the extra charge.  You're good 

You can check every couple days or keep an eye on the DIS.


----------



## bubba's mom

cpl100 said:


> I understand what is included in the Club level room (at least I'm fairly sure that I do).  What I haven't been able to determine from reading hours and hours on this site is this:
> 
> When does the lounge area become available to the guests and when do your priviliges end?  Specifically, if I arrive early in the a.m., would we be able to partake of breakfast, water, whatever right away that first day or not until we are actually in our hotel room?  And on the day of check-out, can we go in for evening privileges after the park closes as 6:00 that last day or do the privileges end upon check out?
> 
> Thanks.  I really did search looking for this information to no avail.



I haven't stayed club, but you have access after you are checked in (whatever time that happens to be) and I believe you have access the evening of your check out.  (not 100% sure, but pretty sure)


----------



## rstanley

I have a question about Club Level....I'm debating whether or not it's worth it...

It is $80 more per night for our family of 4 mid March...but...if we rent a fridge for $15 a day to do cereal/snacks in our room that brings the price difference to $65 more per day.

Would it still be worth it for club level access if most of our day will be spent in the parks?

Also if we're swimming in the pool how convenient is it to get to the club level lounge for snacks and beverages?

And finally...Is beer the only thing they serve for alcoholic beverages?

Thanks for your help


----------



## cpl100

I believe that wine is also complimentary in Club level and cocktails can be ordered but do have a fee.  $5 is sticking in my mind from reading a post but I'm not sure how current that price is.


----------



## horseshowmom

I've got a quick question. We will be in Orlando the week leading up to Christmas and have a house rented. I also rented one night at RPH to get two days use of FOTL. When we stayed there before, DD was spoiled by it and is really excited to have it again.

At this point, I don't even know whether we will stay in the room. While we will have four adults registered, at least two of us will go back to the house to stay if two of us do decide to stay at the hotel (just not enough room for us and DD/SiL).

I know that the hotel puts the parking charge on the bill (at least that's the way it was last time we stayed there 3 years ago), but I can't remember if they gave us a hang tag or something for the mirror (so whomever leaves can come in and out). I don't remember anything manned in the parking lot.

Also, since we'll be checking in early and leaving late in order to use both days of the FOTL room keys, will we be charged for more than one night of parking? None of this was an issue last time because we stayed several days.

Thanks!


----------



## ky07

horseshowmom said:


> I've got a quick question. We will be in Orlando the week leading up to Christmas and have a house rented. I also rented one night at RPH to get two days use of FOTL. When we stayed there before, DD was spoiled by it and is really excited to have it again.
> 
> At this point, I don't even know whether we will stay in the room. While we will have four adults registered, at least two of us will go back to the house to stay if two of us do decide to stay at the hotel (just not enough room for us and DD/SiL).
> 
> I know that the hotel puts the parking charge on the bill (at least that's the way it was last time we stayed there 3 years ago), but I can't remember if they gave us a hang tag or something for the mirror (so whomever leaves can come in and out). I don't remember anything manned in the parking lot.
> 
> Also, since we'll be checking in early and leaving late in order to use both days of the FOTL room keys, will we be charged for more than one night of parking? None of this was an issue last time because we stayed several days.
> 
> Thanks!


*As for giving you something to hang on your mirror for parking or not I have no idea but I think if your only staying one night you should only be charged for one night *


----------



## horseshowmom

ky07 said:


> *As for giving you something to hang on your mirror for parking or not I have no idea but I think if your only staying one night you should only be charged for one night *



I think so to, but I had somebody at Universal tell me that I would be charge _per 24 hour period_. Of course, my timeframe would go over 24 hours. I don't think she knew what she was talking about because I don't remember the question ever coming up when I was there before. I was just asked whether I did self-park or valet, and that's what I was charged per night's stay.


----------



## tricky1

They don't give the tag to hang on your mirror no more.

They have a automatic gate now , you have to use your room key to get 

in and out, which can be frustrating at times. during our stay a few weeks 

back, someone drove thru the exit gate, but they had it fixed the same day.

If you leave late on the day you check out just let them know. I can't see

them charging an extra night parking fee for staying a little late.


----------



## horseshowmom

tricky1 said:


> They don't give the tag to hang on your mirror no more.
> 
> They have a automatic gate now , you have to use your room key to get
> 
> in and out, which can be frustrating at times. during our stay a few weeks
> 
> back, someone drove thru the exit gate, but they had it fixed the same day.
> 
> If you leave late on the day you check out just let them know. I can't see
> 
> them charging an extra night parking fee for staying a little late.



Thanks! It seems like they had the automated gate when we were there, but I just can't remember. I do think it would be a little misleading to indicate that you can use your room key two full days and then have to pay extra for parking, but the Universal person was very certain on that point. I think they're wrong though.


----------



## Linda67

Hi all

Only two weeks to go 

Not sure if I should make any room requests 

We just have a standard room booked but I would prefer not to be in the pet friendly tower (which I think is Tower 2?)

We have never stayed at RPR before

Any tips for a good  location request?

Also do I call or email?

Thanks all


----------



## ClanHarrison

horseshowmom said:


> Also, since we'll be checking in early and leaving late in order to use both days of the FOTL room keys, will we be charged for more than one night of parking? None of this was an issue last time because we stayed several days.
> 
> Thanks!



We did the same as you in July (& in 2005).  We did express c/o from the room, took all our belongings & stored with the bellmen and hit the parks until very close to 10 p.m. closing (was trying to catch Bubbalou's for ribs  ).  We were not charged for that night's parking because we were checked out.  I'm sure access is granted until at least the closing of the parks.

No worries.


----------



## englishrose47

Any advice on 1 day both parks , looks like we are jut doing 1 day , have heard it is doable  !!I figure hit HP first , but then any touring advice appreciated !!


----------



## horseshowmom

ClanHarrison said:


> We did the same as you in July (& in 2005).  We did express c/o from the room, took all our belongings & stored with the bellmen and hit the parks until very close to 10 p.m. closing (was trying to catch Bubbalou's for ribs  ).  We were not charged for that night's parking because we were checked out.  I'm sure access is granted until at least the closing of the parks.
> 
> No worries.


----------



## GetGlowing

@*horseshowmom* - In Sept we stayed one night at RPR and had two cars for three adults. We were in the parks until closing on the second day. We were charged only a one-night parking fee for one car. And yes we told them at check-in we had more than one vehicle. We had unlimited in-and-out privileges.


----------



## horseshowmom

GetGlowing said:


> @*horseshowmom* - In Sept we stayed one night at RPR and had two cars for three adults. We were in the parks until closing on the second day. We were charged only a one-night parking fee for one car. And yes we told them at check-in we had more than one vehicle. We had unlimited in-and-out privileges.



Thanks! We'll just have the one car so that shouldn't be a problem. 

The Universal folks seem to have a hard time keeping up with what's what. Right now, you can get a good price on Priceline for your room (it's even refundable). Priceline assured me that my price covered all 4 of my adults since I selected the room with two beds (and it said it holds up to 5). I called RPH and was told that was correct. I called again the next day (just to verify with the day crew) and was told that I would have to pay the extra $50 for two more adults. 

I wound up canceling and booking a AAA rate instead.


----------



## damo

Extra adults have always cost $25 each.  It is like the Swan and Dolphin at Disney.  The price on priceline is the same as the annual pass rate and you would have to pay the extra for each adult there..


----------



## horseshowmom

damo said:


> Extra adults have always cost $25 each.  It is like the Swan and Dolphin at Disney.  The price on priceline is the same as the annual pass rate and you would have to pay the extra for each adult there..



Right now, the AAA rate I got through Universal is _supposed_ to be for 4 adults at $225 (I questioned that several times and was assured that was correct). As I mentioned in my other posting, my confirmation came in my name, but it doesn't list the number of people in the room (never seen that before). I'm starting to feel like Alice who fell down the rabbit hole...


----------



## cpl100

damo said:


> Extra adults have always cost $25 each.  It is like the Swan and Dolphin at Disney.  The price on priceline is the same as the annual pass rate and you would have to pay the extra for each adult there..



I am all confused now.  I currently have a reservation for the AAA rate.  Would I be better off getting an AP valued rate through priceline (two people).  What are the pros and cons of this please and thank you?

Edit:  I just went to the Priceline website and I don't really see any great rates there (on the regular page, not the 'name your own price' area).  What am I missing here?


----------



## damo

horseshowmom said:


> Right now, the AAA rate I got through Universal is _supposed_ to be for 4 adults at $225 (I questioned that several times and was assured that was correct). As I mentioned in my other posting, my confirmation came in my name, but it doesn't list the number of people in the room (never seen that before). I'm starting to feel like Alice who fell down the rabbit hole...



It might be $175 with just two adults.


----------



## damo

cpl100 said:


> I am all confused now.  I currently have a reservation for the AAA rate.  Would I be better off getting an AP valued rate through priceline (two people).  What are the pros and cons of this please and thank you?
> 
> Edit:  I just went to the Priceline website and I don't really see any great rates there (on the regular page, not the 'name your own price' area).  What am I missing here?



With Priceline and other third parties reservations, you get your unlimited express passes but you won't get youfirst credit or perks.


----------



## brenda1966

So, is it possible to get a good rate from Priceline without a blind bid?  I'd like to know for next year.  Lucked onto a "Save more stay  more" rate via AAA site for one night.  That was better than AAA rate.  

I'd like to know what happens with the 4 adults in one room when you check in and get your room key/FOTL pass.  On the kids pass they seem to put the age, so I know they ask you upon checkin.  I really  hate those extra adult hotel fees.  I really feel it's none of their business the age of the 4 people in the room.


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> So, is it possible to get a good rate from Priceline without a blind bid?  I'd like to know for next year.  Lucked onto a "Save more stay  more" rate via AAA site for one night.  That was better than AAA rate.
> 
> I'd like to know what happens with the 4 adults in one room when you check in and get your room key/FOTL pass.  On the kids pass they seem to put the age, so I know they ask you upon checkin.  I really  hate those extra adult hotel fees.  I really feel it's none of their business the age of the 4 people in the room.



I agree about the 4 adults per room but it seems to be pretty standard in the more expensive hotels.  I guess it is just another money grab.  Unless some of your adults look like they are under 18, I think you are pretty stuck with paying the extra fee if you want keys for everyone.


----------



## cpl100

brenda1966 said:


> So, is it possible to get a good rate from Priceline without a blind bid?  I'd like to know for next year.  Lucked onto a "Save more stay  more" rate via AAA site for one night.  That was better than AAA rate.
> 
> I'd like to know what happens with the 4 adults in one room when you check in and get your room key/FOTL pass.  On the kids pass they seem to put the age, so I know they ask you upon checkin.  I really  hate those extra adult hotel fees.  I really feel it's none of their business the age of the 4 people in the room.



I didn't realize the stay more save more rate was good if you only booked one night.  How does that work?  What month are you booking that way?  Thanks.


----------



## brenda1966

cpl100 said:


> I didn't realize the stay more save more rate was good if you only booked one night.  How does that work?  What month are you booking that way?  Thanks.



I think it was an error on the AAA site.  But they had the room listed that way and I booked and paid at that rate, so I got it that way.  This was for late October, so I've already had my stay and it was very nice!

I don't have AAA but I often find good rates there that are not dependent on having AAA membership.  Read the fine print carefully!


----------



## schumigirl

Linda67 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Only two weeks to go
> 
> Not sure if I should make any room requests
> 
> We just have a standard room booked but I would prefer not to be in the pet friendly tower (which I think is Tower 2?)
> 
> We have never stayed at RPR before
> 
> Any tips for a good  location request?
> 
> Also do I call or email?
> 
> Thanks all



We phoned them direct a week before we were due to arrive and asked for a specific room......the same one we had last year and we got it.
The year before we also phoned and asked for a theme park view and not tower 2 and we got exactly what we asked for. 
It is a fantastic hotel you will really enjoy it. We just love it and can`t imagine staying anywhere else now.


----------



## Pikester

schumigirl said:


> We phoned them direct a week before we were due to arrive and asked for a specific room......the same one we had last year and we got it.
> The year before we also phoned and asked for a theme park view and not tower 2 and we got exactly what we asked for.
> It is a fantastic hotel you will really enjoy it. We just love it and can`t imagine staying anywhere else now.


 
All this info is good to know. I've wondered how to go about asking but now I need to figure out what to ask for.


----------



## Linda67

Is there free Wi-Fi anywhere at RPR or is it just wired internet access?

I am thinking of taking my iPad with me if I can get free Wi-Fi in the lobby etc


----------



## Linda67

schumigirl said:


> We phoned them direct a week before we were due to arrive and asked for a specific room......the same one we had last year and we got it.
> The year before we also phoned and asked for a theme park view and not tower 2 and we got exactly what we asked for.
> It is a fantastic hotel you will really enjoy it. We just love it and can`t imagine staying anywhere else now.



Thanks very much - we are really excited, not long now


----------



## damo

Linda67 said:


> Is there free Wi-Fi anywhere at RPR or is it just wired internet access?
> 
> I am thinking of taking my iPad with me if I can get free Wi-Fi in the lobby etc



Yes, there is free wifi in the lobby


----------



## tamaraten

I'm a first-timer to both Universal and RPR, due to arrive on Dec. 5th for 3 nights with DH and four kids and CANNOT wait!!!!!

We ordered standard, connecting rooms.  

Can someone tell me please which connecting rooms are best in Tower 1 and/or Tower 3?  I have no idea which one is better to stay at (location/east to parks/view-wise) and which rooms to request.

thanks for the help!


----------



## tamaraten

tamaraten said:


> I'm a first-timer to both Universal and RPR, due to arrive on Dec. 5th for 3 nights with DH and four kids and CANNOT wait!!!!!
> 
> We ordered standard, connecting rooms.
> 
> Can someone tell me please which connecting rooms are best in Tower 1 and/or Tower 3?  I have no idea which one is better to stay at (location/east to parks/view-wise) and which rooms to request.
> 
> thanks for the help!



sorry for typo - I meant "ease to parks".

thanks!


----------



## kkproulx

Hi, my family and I will be in Orlando in February for the first time at Universal and staying at the RPR for the first time also.  I've heard there will be Florida Resident rates coming out soon.  Has anyone heard anything?  We are planning on staying 2/16/11 for three nights.  My DH family from FL will be meeting us there....any help will be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## dj2

do they have fridges in the rooms?  or can they provide them?  extra charge?
thx,
dj


----------



## damo

dj2 said:


> do they have fridges in the rooms?  or can they provide them?  extra charge?
> thx,
> dj



There is a mini bar...but I don't recommend you move anything or else you will get charged.

You can rent a fridge.  If it is for medicinal or baby use, I don't think they charge you.


----------



## horseshowmom

kkproulx said:


> Hi, my family and I will be in Orlando in February for the first time at Universal and staying at the RPR for the first time also.  I've heard there will be Florida Resident rates coming out soon.  Has anyone heard anything?  We are planning on staying 2/16/11 for three nights.  My DH family from FL will be meeting us there....any help will be appreciated!  Thanks!



Have you tried calling them? I would think that those rates would be out since it's only a little over a couple of more months. I got my best prices by calling them anyway.


----------



## damo

kkproulx said:


> Hi, my family and I will be in Orlando in February for the first time at Universal and staying at the RPR for the first time also.  I've heard there will be Florida Resident rates coming out soon.  Has anyone heard anything?  We are planning on staying 2/16/11 for three nights.  My DH family from FL will be meeting us there....any help will be appreciated!  Thanks!



Annual pass rates have been out for quite some time for those dates.  I think you should give them a call too.


----------



## mmtwinmama

Is there a business center that we can use to print our boarding passes for our flight home? (we do not have club level)
Thanks.


----------



## damo

mmtwinmama said:


> Is there a business center that we can use to print our boarding passes for our flight home? (we do not have club level)
> Thanks.



You can go to guest services and they will print it for you  You can also pick up boarding passes for many of the airlines at the kiosks beside the escalator in the airport as long as you have checked in online.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone

I am back and I wanted to say a huge thanks to everyone for helping me out with my many questions ahead of my trip 

We had an amazing time and I was blown away by the RPR and the staff who work there

Everyone was friendly and helpful at the resort and couldn't do enough for us to make our stay as comfortable as possible

When we checked in I asked if there was any chance of a theme park view (which I had also requested a few days before over the phone) but there wasn't anything available. 

We really didn't mind but the following day the guy who checked us in sent this up to the room






There was a card that said 'sorry I couldn't get you the view that you wanted'

How sweet was that 

Got loads of photos of the resort if anyone is interested

Thanks again

Linda


----------



## Linda67




----------



## Kim1964

Linda, I would love to see your photos.  We are going there for the first time next summer.


----------



## go2grl

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am back and I wanted to say a huge thanks to everyone for helping me out with my many questions ahead of my trip
> 
> We had an amazing time and I was blown away by the RPR and the staff who work there
> 
> Everyone was friendly and helpful at the resort and couldn't do enough for us to make our stay as comfortable as possible
> 
> When we checked in I asked if there was any chance of a theme park view (which I had also requested a few days before over the phone) but there wasn't anything available.
> 
> We really didn't mind but the following day the guy who checked us in sent this up to the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a card that said 'sorry I couldn't get you the view that you wanted'
> 
> How sweet was that
> 
> Got loads of photos of the resort if anyone is interested
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Linda



How nice was that?!?!  I would love to see any photos you want to share.


----------



## Linda67

> Linda, I would love to see your photos.  We are going there for the first time next summer.



You will love it there 



> How nice was that?!?!  I would love to see any photos you want to share



No problem, I will post a few for you


----------



## Linda67




----------



## Linda67




----------



## Linda67




----------



## Linda67




----------



## Kim1964

Thank you, Linda!


----------



## magicaldisney

damo said:


> You can go to guest services and they will print it for you  You can also pick up boarding passes for many of the airlines at the kiosks beside the escalator in the airport as long as you have checked in online.



We weren't in club level and I just went to the concierge desk and they had no problem checking us in for our flight and printing our boarding passes.


----------



## schumigirl

Linda......glad you had a lovely time at RPR......your photos are lovely. And what a nice gesture from them with the gift.

Little touches like that are so nice.


----------



## go2grl

Thanks for the lovely pictures.  I just love the theme of the RPR!  We have 13 days and this just whets my appetite even more.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Does anyone know if it's possible to get a water view King suite?  The Universal web site doesn't mention room view for this category. 

I'm thinking about upgrading to that room for the space, but my husband has a strong preference for a water view.  

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## damo

kungaloosh22 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a water view King suite?  The Universal web site doesn't mention room view for this category.
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading to that room for the space, but my husband has a strong preference for a water view.
> 
> Thanks for any tips!



You can request one but it won't be guaranteed.   There is no price difference for the different views in a King Suite.


----------



## rinn the muggle

Hi everyone, 

I've been looking through this topic as my family and I will be staying in RPR in two weeks. I'm new to the whole Universal thing so I was hoping those who have visited before will be willing to share some info. 

Are the water taxis faster than walking? Does anyone know about how long each is? Also, is it Tower 3 that's closest to the water taxi area? I tried looking on both the hotel website and Google Maps, but it's a little hard to distinguish where the path is. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

- Rinn


----------



## dottybean

So, we have decided to go to Universal orlando at the beginning of spring break 2011 (March 11th) and have been looking at the packages on the universal orlando website. I am looking for a really nice vacation but dont want to overpay.

Are these packages the best value? could we save a bunch by booking everything seperately? We want to stay at RPR so our teens can come and go as they please with 2 parks passes. Do they have fridges or is there a fridge swap available like the disney DIS boarders have going.The park meal pass looks like a good deal, but is it really?

Any tips on drinks in the parks etc?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## rpbert1

I find booking separatley better, as you can change your room rate if a better deal comes out.
 Drinks in the park, we bought the refillable mugs for $6.99 a few years ago and keep bringing them back everyyear with us, refills where about 79cents.
 there is a fridge in the room, but its filled with drinks,and someone checks it everyday, so do not move anything out of it or you could be charged, if you want use of it there is a charge per day


----------



## Pikester

rinn the muggle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been looking through this topic as my family and I will be staying in RPR in two weeks. I'm new to the whole Universal thing so I was hoping those who have visited before will be willing to share some info.
> 
> Are the water taxis faster than walking? Does anyone know about how long each is? Also, is it Tower 3 that's closest to the water taxi area? I tried looking on both the hotel website and Google Maps, but it's a little hard to distinguish where the path is.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> - Rinn


 
Not sure if this will help or how old the map is but I found this in my search for a resort map for the RPR.   http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/rprmap.html


----------



## damo

This is the interactive version of the above map

http://www.uomeetingsandevents.com/Hotels/Royal_Pacific/Hotel_Map/Hotel_Map.asp

If the boat is there, we take the boat.  If it isn't, we walk.  The boat docks closer to the studios.  If you are going to IOA, it is probably just easier to walk.


----------



## rinn the muggle

Pikester said:


> Not sure if this will help or how old the map is but I found this in my search for a resort map for the RPR.
> 
> 
> 
> damo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the interactive version of the above map
> 
> 
> If the boat is there, we take the boat.  If it isn't, we walk.  The boat docks closer to the studios.  If you are going to IOA, it is probably just easier to walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> How long does it usually take to walk?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pikester

damo said:


> This is the interactive version of the above map
> 
> http://www.uomeetingsandevents.com/Hotels/Royal_Pacific/Hotel_Map/Hotel_Map.asp
> 
> If the boat is there, we take the boat. If it isn't, we walk. The boat docks closer to the studios. If you are going to IOA, it is probably just easier to walk.


 

I'd like to say thank you too!


----------



## damo

rinn the muggle said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> How long does it usually take to walk?



It takes us 7 minutes to walk to the IOA gates.  We walk at a good pace.


----------



## rinn the muggle

Wow, not bad at all. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## dottybean

Thinking of ordering a cake to be in our room when we visit (anniversary and birthday in one) Has anyine ever had one? how much was it? was it worth it? 

A picture would be appreciated if anyone has one.


----------



## kungaloosh22

damo said:


> You can request one but it won't be guaranteed.   There is no price difference for the different views in a King Suite.



Thanks!  I know it's not guaranteed, but it sounds like it's at least possible. We decided to request water view, and just hope for the best.


----------



## blondirishi

We are planning on going in March.  Can someone tell me what the entertainment rate is and where to find it? Thanks..:


----------



## damo

blondirishi said:


> We are planning on going in March.  Can someone tell me what the entertainment rate is and where to find it? Thanks..:



You can't get entertainment rates for the Universal hotels anymore.


----------



## englishrose47

If we stay 1 night on site do you get Early admission the day after the night ???


----------



## Echo queen

englishrose47 said:


> If we stay 1 night on site do you get Early admission the day after the night ???



Yes, arrival day and check out day.


----------



## SGF

We haven't been to the on-site hotels in a while and are planning an upcoming trip for next month. The last several times we stayed at HRH and this time we are trying out the RPH.

Was wondering do they still use the room key as the front of the line pass? Does everyone in the room get one? I read that they put the ages of the kids on theirs, hope they don't do that for us adults!!!!!

From what I read I am going to request not to get tower 2 as the kids are high allergy and allergic to pet fur, especially cats. Are there any pro's and con's for Tower 1 or 3 besides closest to IOA and water taxi?


----------



## damo

SGF said:


> We haven't been to the on-site hotels in a while and are planning an upcoming trip for next month. The last several times we stayed at HRH and this time we are trying out the RPH.
> 
> Was wondering do they still use the room key as the front of the line pass? Does everyone in the room get one? I read that they put the ages of the kids on theirs, hope they don't do that for us adults!!!!!
> 
> From what I read I am going to request not to get tower 2 as the kids are high allergy and allergic to pet fur, especially cats. Are there any pro's and con's for Tower 1 or 3 besides closest to IOA and water taxi?



Yes, room keys are still used and just the kids' ages are put on.  Everyone needs one.  No pros or cons other than proximity.


----------



## englishrose47

Echo queen said:


> Yes, arrival day and check out day.



Thank you!!


----------



## IslandBreeze

dan4747 said:


> Can you walk from RPR to the parks? How far or long a walk is it?



Its not far and you can walk, but the water taxi (free) is a nice way to get close to the park


----------



## wgwtgb

I am looking to go in November 2011.  What is the best way to book?  Travel agent, universal site????  We would like to stay on site at Royal Pacific.


----------



## tricky1

It seems to be cheaper to book seperately, room, tickets from the 
universal website. Start checking rates around mid August to get
in on the discounts for Nov. Or just keep a eye on this board.


----------



## ang

This is going to be my first visit to Universal! I'm planning to stay at RPR royal pacific...
There are 5, 4 adults and 1 child, 13   It reads, 5 in room..do they have a cot? is it extra?


----------



## damo

ang said:


> This is going to be my first visit to Universal! I'm planning to stay at RPR royal pacific...
> There are 5, 4 adults and 1 child, 13   It reads, 5 in room..do they have a cot? is it extra?



With 4 adults in a room you will be charged $50/night extra (just like at the deluxe Disney hotels--$25 per night per adult over 2 adults).  You will also need a cot which is $25/night.


----------



## ang

damo said:


> With 4 adults in a room you will be charged $50/night extra (just like at the deluxe Disney hotels--$25 per night per adult over 2 adults). You will also need a cot which is $25/night.


 

Thanks,  I knew about the $50 extra...the cot no...I was thinking of taking a twin airmatress with us..
also,do they have wheel chairs at the hotel?

Again, thanks so so much for the info...


----------



## damo

ang said:


> Thanks,  I knew about the $50 extra...the cot no...I was thinking of taking a twin airmatress with us..
> also,do they have wheel chairs at the hotel?
> 
> Again, thanks so so much for the info...



If you use an airmattress, there is no extra charge.  Not sure about the wheel chairs at the hotel.


----------



## macraven

many use an air mattress.
you can call from your room phone to request blankets, sheets, pillows, etc in order to make it more comfy for using the air mattress.

about the wheelchair question, it is possible.

i have seen some w/c in the lobby last year.
twice i have needed a w/c and the lobby desk provided one for me.
no charge.


----------



## ang

I really stupid ??

I was looking at pictures, I know there is a mini bar and they charge for it. OK the ?? is, there's a coffee maker there, if I bring down my coffee could I use it?  I notice the coffee, cups, sugars and ect.. I figure they would charge for that. 

I want to make sure, thanks!1


----------



## ang

macraven said:


> many use an air mattress.
> you can call from your room phone to request blankets, sheets, pillows, etc in order to make it more comfy for using the air mattress.
> 
> about the wheelchair question, it is possible.
> 
> i have seen some w/c in the lobby last year.
> twice i have needed a w/c and the lobby desk provided one for me.
> no charge.


 
Thanks so much! I need a wheel chair off and on..maybe..my hubby has RA and just don't know when he is going to have problems..I already discuss with him if we have to, we will rent one at the park so he wont miss anything.


----------



## damo

ang said:


> I really stupid ??
> 
> I was looking at pictures, I know there is a mini bar and they charge for it. OK the ?? is, there's a coffee maker there, if I bring down my coffee could I use it?  I notice the coffee, cups, sugars and ect.. I figure they would charge for that.
> 
> I want to make sure, thanks!1



There is a Keurig coffee maker in each room.  Coffee, creamer, sugar, etc. are free.


----------



## bumbershoot

And it's really tasty coffee, too.  

We were staying club level, so I was avoiding the room coffee, thinking that it would be worse than the club's starbucks.  Then one morning I tried it, it's an Emeril brand coffee, and it was DEEEELISH.  The creams are real cream, it was all very tasty.  I avoided the club level's icky starbucks from then on!


----------



## ang

damo said:


> There is a Keurig coffee maker in each room. Coffee, creamer, sugar, etc. are free.


 
WOW They are free..i can't wait to try...lol thanks!



bumbershoot said:


> And it's really tasty coffee, too.
> 
> We were staying club level, so I was avoiding the room coffee, thinking that it would be worse than the club's starbucks. Then one morning I tried it, it's an Emeril brand coffee, and it was DEEEELISH. The creams are real cream, it was all very tasty. I avoided the club level's icky starbucks from then on!


 
Can't wait to try! Thanks!
This is our first trip to Universal we are so so excited.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> There is a Keurig coffee maker in each room.  Coffee, creamer, sugar, etc. are free.



i am a coffee addict.

and, i have no plans to change.......


i drink about 9 cups in the morning just to get started.........



_i always ask housekeeping to give me just the regular coffee pods, no flavored ones.
it is the only type i will drink.
really good stuff too....!_

you will receive as many of those pods as you need.
i start out with 20 pods of coffee in my room and there has never been a charge for them.

i am not shy when it comes to coffee.


----------



## macraven

ang said:


> Thanks so much! I need a wheel chair off and on..maybe..my hubby has RA and just don't know when he is going to have problems..I already discuss with him if we have to, we will rent one at the park so he wont miss anything.



you can either call now directly to the hotel and have them be aware you might need a w/c during your stay.

or,

you can let them know when you check in.
i have it put on my room ressie once i check in for my vacation.

i have never been charged for the use of a w/c while in the resort.



if you are at the parks and need a rental, that is another possibility.

if you have any issues of not receiving the w/c at the resort, ask to speak to the manager on duty.
the situation will be resolved.


one of the perks at rph is Star Service.
you push the Star Service button on the phone and you will be helped immediately.

if you need more blankets, pillows, forgot your toothbrush, etc, they will provide it for you.  FREE.

Loews has the policy that Star Service will help any guest for any need that arises.


----------



## ang

macraven said:


> you can either call now directly to the hotel and have them be aware you might need a w/c during your stay.
> 
> or,
> 
> you can let them know when you check in.
> i have it put on my room ressie once i check in for my vacation.
> 
> i have never been charged for the use of a w/c while in the resort.
> 
> 
> 
> if you are at the parks and need a rental, that is another possibility.
> 
> if you have any issues of not receiving the w/c at the resort, ask to speak to the manager on duty.
> the situation will be resolved.
> 
> 
> one of the perks at rph is Star Service.
> you push the Star Service button on the phone and you will be helped immediately.
> 
> if you need more blankets, pillows, forgot your toothbrush, etc, they will provide it for you. FREE.
> 
> Loews has the policy that Star Service will help any guest for any need that arises.


 
You are really getting me excited!!lol...I can't tell my husband this because he will drive them nuts...
That is good idea to call ahead about the wheel chair. I know he will push myself to a point he can't walk. Then he would be down for couple of days. I want him to know now and add to our budget.


----------



## englishrose47

That is great news about the in room coffee !1I too am an addict!!!We are only staying 1 night this year and it is our first trip to Universal !!From these boards I have planned to get a taxi from Pop to be there by 7 am , check in and hit the early admission at Universal , use the Meal deal at least the first day to see what we think of it !! Buy a refillable mug for the stay !!

Now here are my questions 
How long should it take for check in???
Ideas for touring plans??
The price I have was for a package with 2 day base tickets and 1 day meal deal , is therre a cheaper way?? 
How much are the mugs/cups and how much are the refills !!??


----------



## macraven

the earliest i have ever checked in has been at 6:45 am.

i knew the room would not be ready.
check in took maybe 10 minutes.
had the luggage held with valet and went to get coffee in the lobby.
i have stayed on site about 32 times so far.
all i do is review my ressie, have the requests for coffee and newspaper made, get my room keys and ask if any changes at the hotel since my last stay.
if this is your first time, you will have more questions than i do.

with the package i believe guests receive an hour early entrance for parry hotter.

if y9ou check in early, walk to the park, you should be one of the first in line when the TM's let the crowd in.

the water taxi's usually begin around 7:45.
you might be better off walking to IOA if the resort guests are allowed in earlier than 8.
_i have not been to UO since october so i do not know if the time has changed for the water taxi's start in the morning.
the front desk will be able to let you know about the start time for water taxi's when you check in._

i have only used the UO packages 2 times since 1993.

that is because the package was a better deal for me.

you need to break the package down to see how much you really are paying for everything.

98% of the time you will come out ahead by paying separate for hotel/ tickets/ etc....

i have used the meal deal only when i have a longer stay at the hotel.
i prefer using it at the studio side due to the restaurants that participate in the program.

also, the days i do the meal deal are basically a slow day in the park for me.
one which i take pictures, walk around for catching new things, people watch, shop in the stores and grazing at Louie's.  

i bring back my mug i bought in 1996 and use it for cheap refills as the meal deal does not include beverages.
it is a day that i do a few rides and use a back pack so i don't have to use a locker all the time for that day.

looking again at your questions, the mugs.

any mug that universal sells is considered a refillable one.
they are good to bring back to the parks for any future trips.

they will always be allowed for the refillable cost.

_but, if you buy the beverage deal and that mug states, for this visit only, you might not be able to pull off using them in the future.
it all depends on the TM ......_

when you are considering a mug to buy, make it a simple one.

make sure it has a handle so you can loop it around a belt or strap.
that way your hands are free during the day.
try to buy one that is easy to carry.
find one that has a lid.

i love spongebob and that mug.
i won't buy it because it is bulky, odd shape and not easy to hang onto during the day.

look for a mug that will be convenient to carry with you..

if you loop it with a strap, you'll need a handle.
if you are going to tote it around in a back pack, be careful about the boxy shaped ones.
you don't want to be gouged in the back as you walk.


----------



## macraven

Universals policy is the same for hotel guests and day guests at the parks when it comes to holding merchandise for them.

if you buy something during the day and do not want to carry it around with you, have it wrapped and sent to the front of the park.

the TM will tell you where your merchandise can be picked up.

you will receive a ticket for your purchase.

you can not have items taken from the store to the front if it is 2 hours or less to park closing.

it is very nice for a day guest to shop anytime during the day at the park and not have to carry items or pay for a locker to store the items all day.

you can pick them up when you leave the park.

if you are staying at a resort, you can have the merchandise delivered to you.
it is sent directly to your room.

in some cases that delivery could be the next morning.
you need to ask if you want to use that delivery service.

all this is done for free.
no charge for holding your purchases.

in case you forget to pick up your stuff at the end of the day, or check out of the hotel before the delivery is made, your shopping purchases will be mailed to you.


----------



## macraven

came back to add......

if you are flying, the TM at the store can wrap the items as needed for packing in your suitcase.

you need to ask for that type of wrapping.


you can always have the items shipped directly to your home but there will be a charge for that.


----------



## kaffinito

*macraven* and *damo*, thanks for all of your good information!


----------



## ang

I have couple more ??

1. Is there smoking spots at this hotel? Is there a map? 

2. Is there ice machines on every floor?  Where are they located? I am planning to have a cooler  to keep things in.

3. Is there some place on property to buy milk? 

4. Going in June, What time do the pools close? We love swimming at night.

5. Is does it really matter what tower you in? Is there such of a thing of a bad room you don't want? 

Thanks so so much for all the info!! Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## HLAuburn

I have a question too...

We check in next weekend, and I read that Tower 2 is specifically for people with pets.  Is it possible to request the other towers?  My daughter has dog allegry issues and I'd much prefer to stay in a pet-free room.

Should I call before or just ask for it at check in?

Thanks!


----------



## damo

HLAuburn said:


> I have a question too...
> 
> We check in next weekend, and I read that Tower 2 is specifically for people with pets.  Is it possible to request the other towers?  My daughter has dog allegry issues and I'd much prefer to stay in a pet-free room.
> 
> Should I call before or just ask for it at check in?
> 
> Thanks!



Definitely call before you go.  The hotel may be booked up and you want to have that arranged beforehand.


----------



## HLAuburn

damo said:


> Definitely call before you go.  The hotel may be booked up and you want to have that arranged beforehand.



Good advice...thanks.  I called and they added a note to the reservations.


----------



## rpbert1

ang said:


> I have couple more ??
> 
> 1. Is there smoking spots at this hotel? Is there a map?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is there ice machines on every floor?  Where are they located? I am planning to have a cooler  to keep things in.
> 
> 
> 3. Is there some place on property to buy milk?
> 
> 
> 4. Going in June, What time do the pools close? We love swimming at night.
> 
> 5. Is does it really matter what tower you in? Is there such of a thing of a bad room you don't want?
> 
> 
> Thanks so so much for all the info!! Greatly appreciate it!



Not sure as we do not smoke, but have seen people standing outside smoking

ice machines on every floor, they are located at the center of each block where the 3 wings meet

There is a shop , or you could buy milk at Orchid Court in the morning when they open for breakfast

Pools usually close at 11pm

tower 3 is my Fav, followed by tower 1, tower 2 is slightly futher but you are only talking about 50yds .
 The 2 lower floors in Tower2 are pet floors, and smoking rooms also in this Tower, from what i have been told


----------



## kaffinito

ang said:


> I have couple more ??
> 
> 1. Is there smoking spots at this hotel? Is there a map?



Last time I was planning to go to RPH I asked and was told that they have designated smoking rooms, and that they have smoking areas outside as well.


----------



## bumbershoot

macraven said:


> with the package i believe guests receive an hour early entrance for parry hotter.



You get early entry to WWOHP just by staying onsite.  No need for a package if you're onsite, to get that perk.



ang said:


> I have couple more ??
> 
> 1. Is there smoking spots at this hotel? Is there a map?



I have this info b/c I'm a non-smoker, from WA where there are strict laws (can't smoke inside of 25 feet of a building entrance, among other rules), and I was really bothered by a guy smoking RIGHT outside the gorgeous main entrance, which diminished my enjoyment of walking into that building.  I asked about it, and they said that "anywhere outside is a smoking area".  NOt good for me, but good for you.


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> the earliest i have ever checked in has been at 6:45 am.
> 
> i knew the room would not be ready.
> check in took maybe 10 minutes.
> had the luggage held with valet and went to get coffee in the lobby.
> i have stayed on site about 32 times so far.
> all i do is review my ressie, have the requests for coffee and newspaper made, get my room keys and ask if any changes at the hotel since my last stay.
> if this is your first time, you will have more questions than i do.
> 
> with the package i believe guests receive an hour early entrance for parry hotter.
> 
> if y9ou check in early, walk to the park, you should be one of the first in line when the TM's let the crowd in.
> 
> the water taxi's usually begin around 7:45.
> you might be better off walking to IOA if the resort guests are allowed in earlier than 8.
> _i have not been to UO since october so i do not know if the time has changed for the water taxi's start in the morning.
> the front desk will be able to let you know about the start time for water taxi's when you check in._
> 
> i have only used the UO packages 2 times since 1993.
> 
> that is because the package was a better deal for me.
> 
> you need to break the package down to see how much you really are paying for everything.
> 
> 98% of the time you will come out ahead by paying separate for hotel/ tickets/ etc....
> 
> i have used the meal deal only when i have a longer stay at the hotel.
> i prefer using it at the studio side due to the restaurants that participate in the program.
> 
> also, the days i do the meal deal are basically a slow day in the park for me.
> one which i take pictures, walk around for catching new things, people watch, shop in the stores and grazing at Louie's.
> 
> i bring back my mug i bought in 1996 and use it for cheap refills as the meal deal does not include beverages.
> it is a day that i do a few rides and use a back pack so i don't have to use a locker all the time for that day.
> 
> looking again at your questions, the mugs.
> 
> any mug that universal sells is considered a refillable one.
> they are good to bring back to the parks for any future trips.
> 
> they will always be allowed for the refillable cost.
> 
> _but, if you buy the beverage deal and that mug states, for this visit only, you might not be able to pull off using them in the future.
> it all depends on the TM ......_
> 
> when you are considering a mug to buy, make it a simple one.
> 
> make sure it has a handle so you can loop it around a belt or strap.
> that way your hands are free during the day.
> try to buy one that is easy to carry.
> find one that has a lid.
> 
> i love spongebob and that mug.
> i won't buy it because it is bulky, odd shape and not easy to hang onto during the day.
> 
> look for a mug that will be convenient to carry with you..
> 
> if you loop it with a strap, you'll need a handle.
> if you are going to tote it around in a back pack, be careful about the boxy shaped ones.
> you don't want to be gouged in the back as you walk.



Thank you for all your input !!! If I book seperately do I still get early admission to the parks??


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> Thank you for all your input !!! If I book seperately do I still get early admission to the parks??



you don't have to have booked a package in order to use the extra first hour for the park.

all hotel guests on site are eligible to enter the park for parry hotter also in that special early hour.

i used it last october when i stayed on site.
i book room only, no package.


----------



## macraven

bumbershoot said:


> You get early entry to WWOHP just by staying onsite.  No need for a package if you're onsite, to get that perk.




but, for the off site hotels that are included in the package, those guests are also allowed in for the extra hour for potter.
it was in october when i went.


----------



## ang

*Bumbershoot* I have this info b/c I'm a non-smoker, from WA where there are strict laws (can't smoke inside of 25 feet of a building entrance, among other rules), and I was really bothered by a guy smoking RIGHT outside the gorgeous main entrance, which diminished my enjoyment of walking into that building. I asked about it, and they said that "anywhere outside is a smoking area". NOt good for me, but good for you.[/QUOTE]

It's great you are a non smoker and so am I. My hubby not. We also in ohio have very strict laws. 
What is your info about smoking area?


----------



## Pikester

HLAuburn said:


> I have a question too...
> 
> We check in next weekend, and I read that Tower 2 is specifically for people with pets. Is it possible to request the other towers? My daughter has dog allegry issues and I'd much prefer to stay in a pet-free room.
> 
> Should I call before or just ask for it at check in?
> 
> Thanks!


 


damo said:


> Definitely call before you go. The hotel may be booked up and you want to have that arranged beforehand.


 
I want to thank you both; one for asking the question and the other for answering. I called them with my concerns about my DS9's allergy to pet dander. They were happy to note it on my ressie. I also made sure they noted that I wanted a non-smoking room.


----------



## HLAuburn

Pikester said:


> I want to thank you both; one for asking the question and the other for answering. I called them with my concerns about my DS9's allergy to pet dander. They were happy to note it on my ressie. I also made sure they noted that I wanted a non-smoking room.



Yeah, damo's advice about calling was good.  I'm glad I did, except I forgot to ask for non-smoking!    They put an "allergy" note on the reservation, so hopefully that cover smoking too.  

I like that fact that they have a certain building for pets.  We were looking for a hotel to stay at the night before we check in at RPR and a couple places that allowed pets didn't designate specific pet rooms, so you were taking a chance.  We've had a bad experience with a hotel like that in the past (DD was up all night itching and coughing), so it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Pikester

HLAuburn said:


> Yeah, damo's advice about calling was good. I'm glad I did, except I forgot to ask for non-smoking!  They put an "allergy" note on the reservation, so hopefully that cover smoking too.
> 
> I like that fact that they have a certain building for pets. We were looking for a hotel to stay at the night before we check in at RPR and a couple places that allowed pets didn't designate specific pet rooms, so you were taking a chance. We've had a bad experience with a hotel like that in the past (DD was up all night itching and coughing), so it's not worth the risk.


 
I went round and round trying to decide if I was going to call back since they had noted the other on my ressie but in the end I figured it was just a phone call. Rather be safe then sorry and didn't want be standing there at check in and have them tell me no non-smoking rooms were available. Highly doubtful as I'm sure there are way more non-smoking rooms then there are smoking. 

I can't wait! Won't be long now.


----------



## bumbershoot

ang said:


> It's great you are a non smoker and so am I. My hubby not. We also in ohio have very strict laws.
> What is your info about smoking area?



As I stated in my post, they said that "anywhere outside is a smoking area".


----------



## blondirishi

HI.  Going first week in March and have some questions.  Haven't ever gone before and we are staying onsite at RPH.  We have def. to stay on the Club Level, figuring it was easier with young ones for breakfast, etc..  Has anyone stayed on the club level?  Was it worth it?  Any suggestions?


----------



## macraven

bumbershoot said:


> As I stated in my post, they said that "anywhere outside is a smoking area".



that is very true.

when yhou ask 'where can i smoke', you will be told anywhere outside.
some TM's will add, 'and so many feet from the door.'



for smoking buildings, only tower 2 it is allowed and with that, it is held to the lower floors.
in the past years always floor 1 & 2.


----------



## kaffinito

macraven said:


> for smoking buildings, only tower 2 it is allowed and with that, it is held to the lower floors.
> in the past years always floor 1 & 2.



That is correct.  I smoke so I did book a smoking room so that I could be guaranteed a lower floor.  I do not smoke indoors though - (it's rather nasty smelling) and I always smoke outside.  So I am hoping that the room doesn't smell too badly.


----------



## anorman

I am considering a stay at the RPR for our next vacation in August 2011.  This will be our first time staying on-site at Universal.  Do the hotels have balconies?  Does RPR have a pool slide? Do either of the other two have a pool slide?  My kids love pool time and a slide certainly helps to keep them entertained.  Any advice or recommendations?


----------



## bubba's mom

No pool slide @ RPR...but one at each of the other 2.  You can pool hop to the other 2 if you stay at RPR.

No balconies except a few at PBH.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

We've got a standard 2 Q room booked (not water view). We plan to probably walk to UIA the most. I'd love to get a park view of some type.  What type of room request should I ask for? Which tower, floor, odd/even # etc.

Thanks!


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

I saw on another thread the the RPR rooms have a refrigerator that is actually an "honor bar". Is this basically a minibar where they will charge you for food/drink that you eat out of it? In a google search I saw someone mention something about it being weighed and even picking something up and putting it back down without eating it will garner you a charge. That scares me with 3 kids in the room!


----------



## Echo queen

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> I saw on another thread the the RPR rooms have a refrigerator that is actually an "honor bar". Is this basically a minibar where they will charge you for food/drink that you eat out of it? In a google search I saw someone mention something about it being weighed and even picking something up and putting it back down without eating it will garner you a charge. That scares me with 3 kids in the room!



Yes this is true, they also have items sitting out on the desk, when we where there last August my son opened and started eating the $18 bag of nuts  I wanted to him seeing as we had just left WDW with a shopping bag of snack from our snack credits.  So yes, let your kids know not to touch anything (don't know about fridge weight).  This was not our first stay ds just was not thinking.  I made sure all of those nuts were eaten.


----------



## HLAuburn

Echo queen said:


> Yes this is true, they also have items sitting out on the desk, when we where there last August my son opened and started eating the $18 bag of nuts  I wanted to him seeing as we had just left WDW with a shopping bag of snack from our snack credits.  So yes, let your kids know not to touch anything (don't know about fridge weight).  This was not our first stay ds just was not thinking.  I made sure all of those nuts were eaten.



$18?!    I hope those were some darn good nuts!


----------



## Echo queen

HLAuburn said:


> $18?!    I hope those were some darn good nuts!



This should give you some idea of how over priced the items are.


----------



## kaffinito

Echo queen said:


> Yes this is true, they also have items sitting out on the desk, when we where there last August my son opened and started eating the $18 bag of nuts  I wanted to him seeing as we had just left WDW with a shopping bag of snack from our snack credits.  So yes, let your kids know not to touch anything (don't know about fridge weight).  This was not our first stay ds just was not thinking.  I made sure all of those nuts were eaten.



Can you request that the snacks are removed and that the fridge is locked or something?  My oldest DS eats everything in sight and this has me


----------



## rpbert1

there is cupboard with a lock on it, just tell them when you chechin that you do not want the fridge key.


----------



## bumbershoot

Our fridge was locked, the key was in the keycard holder and never was taken out, and our fridge didn't even look like a fridge.


----------



## damo

The snacks aren't always in the fridge.  There are some nuts and stuff sitting on top of the cabinet at RPR.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

bumbershoot said:


> Our fridge was locked, the key was in the keycard holder and never was taken out, and our fridge didn't even look like a fridge.



Are there charges for unlocking the fridge? What would stop you from taking the stuff out and using the fridge for your own personal water or whatever and then replacing the high priced stuff before you check out??  


**Not saying I am going to do it, just crossed my mind as something people could do to avoid a fridge rental. They have to have thought of it too and taken precautions right??

I may want to take any unlocked nuts or snacks and stick them in the fridge to avoid anyone eating them!


----------



## kaffinito

Thanks!  I'll hide the snacks and make sure the kids don't know about the fridge key.


----------



## bumbershoot

I don't know if they would know if you took the stuff out.

We got a fridge b/c hubby takes a drug that has to be refrigerated, and with a medical need like that, the rental is free.  So I barely looked at the key the whole time, just making sure it was still there.


The cute bags of cookies etc had price tags on them, so there was no question that we would be charged if we ate them.  



But the coffee was free and quite delicious, and that was good.


----------



## senecabeach

In my 25 yrs. of business travel...I have always taken some bottles, liquors, out of the minibar, left them out till I check out, then put them back in order to fit my refrigerated stuff.  No problems. The maids usually count the contents daily and charge as necessary.


Is it too old fashioned just to tell the kids .....NO, Don't touch...and consequences will apply if they don't listen??


----------



## kaffinito

senecabeach said:


> Is it too old fashioned just to tell the kids .....NO, Don't touch...and consequences will apply if they don't listen??



Well in my case, both my kids are high functioning ASD.  So just saying "no" often doesn't work as well as it should.  

But with a month to go before the trip I should be able to get the concept of "they aren't free" through to them.  With a little luck...


----------



## rpbert1

bumbershoot said:


> I don't know if they would know if you took the stuff out.
> 
> We got a fridge b/c hubby takes a drug that has to be refrigerated, and with a medical need like that, the rental is free.  So I barely looked at the key the whole time, just making sure it was still there.
> 
> 
> The cute bags of cookies etc had price tags on them, so there was no question that we would be charged if we ate them.
> 
> 
> 
> But the coffee was free and quite delicious, and that was good.



There is a person comes round later in the day [not cleanening maids],checking the fridges in the rooms. if anything is missing they will replenish it and charge it to your room.


----------



## Echo queen

senecabeach said:


> Is it too old fashioned just to tell the kids .....NO, Don't touch...and consequences will apply if they don't listen??



Thanks for your $0.02.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

senecabeach said:


> In my 25 yrs. of business travel...I have always taken some bottles, liquors, out of the minibar, left them out till I check out, then put them back in order to fit my refrigerated stuff.  No problems. The maids usually count the contents daily and charge as necessary.
> 
> 
> Is it too old fashioned just to tell the kids .....NO, Don't touch...and consequences will apply if they don't listen??



The sad thing is I am more worried about my Dh than my kids! LOL! He could have a flashing neon sign on the bag of nuts and he'd still miss it! He is kind of clueless in things like this. I could totally see the kids asking him while I was in the shower "Can I eat this" and he'd dismissively say sure!   Now that I know all this ahead of time I can educate him as well as the kids! I'll try the "NO, Don't touch!" I am sure it will work on the kids, hoping Dh too!


----------



## kaffinito

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> The sad thing is I am more worried about my Dh than my kids! LOL!


----------



## eeudj

So can we rent a fridge? or will they only provide you one for medications?


----------



## bumbershoot

Yes you can rent one.  But with a medical need for one, it's free.

DH remembers that it would have been $25 per night.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

We will have a rental car and I am wondering if there is a grocery store fairly close to RPR? I checked the Walmart & Publix sites for the closest and have printed out directions but was wondering if there are others that I don't know about that are closer? Which is the best/easiest/cheapest to go to? We are only looking to pick up a few things some water and a few snacks or something. Thanks!!


----------



## rpbert1

There is a Walgreens and Publix on S Kirkman, or Target on Turkey lake Rd at the junction of  west Sand lake rd, and a Walmart a few minutes futher don Turkey lake Road, where we would usually go, probably about 10 mins


----------



## mom2mykids

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> We will have a rental car and I am wondering if there is a grocery store fairly close to RPR? I checked the Walmart & Publix sites for the closest and have printed out directions but was wondering if there are others that I don't know about that are closer? Which is the best/easiest/cheapest to go to? We are only looking to pick up a few things some water and a few snacks or something. Thanks!!



We had a car too.  I can't remember where the store was but I know that we went to a super Wal-Mart and it didn't seem that far away.  Sorry I'm not much help but wanted to let you know that there are places close by.


----------



## Disney 4 2

We leave tomorrow for a split trip between Universal and WDW.  I always make Mousekeeping envelopes for the WDW resort staff.
This trip I have made Housekeeping Elves envelopes for the RPR staff.
Any problem with leaving tips for the staff at the Loews resorts?


----------



## rpbert1

Thats nice, never thought of envelopes for Universal. we always leave $$$ usually on the bed, as they did not always take them from the cabinet the TV sits on


----------



## num1tigerfan

We have booked a standard 2 queen room at RPR for 3/27-3/29.  We do not feel the club level would be a benefit for us due to the fact we'd like to try some sitdown restaurants at City Walk.  My question is, is there any place to heat up leftovers for our daughter?  (or can we get a microwave for our room)
We will be bringing along a cooler to keep extra beverages in.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I searched through 30+ pages and couldn't find anything on this. 

She is a strange little person that nibbles all day long so we usually have her eat the other 1/2 of her dinner when she is hungry later.


----------



## Pikester

num1tigerfan said:


> We have booked a standard 2 queen room at RPR for 3/27-3/29. We do not feel the club level would be a benefit for us due to the fact we'd like to try some sitdown restaurants at City Walk. My question is, is there any place to heat up leftovers for our daughter? (or can we get a microwave for our room)
> We will be bringing along a cooler to keep extra beverages in.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I searched through 30+ pages and couldn't find anything on this.
> 
> She is a strange little person that nibbles all day long so we usually have her eat the other 1/2 of her dinner when she is hungry later.


 
Just a quick google and I found that you can rent a microwave for $15 a day. Not sure if that is current information or not.


----------



## hftmrock

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> We've got a standard 2 Q room booked (not water view). We plan to probably walk to UIA the most. I'd love to get a park view of some type.  What type of room request should I ask for? Which tower, floor, odd/even # etc.
> 
> Thanks!



Room 1733 has a GREAT park view. there is a room number thread to discuss this.


----------



## sunshinewelly

quick question, i have booked 2 nights through Hotels.com which offer a better rate than going through the lowes site (i got a AAA rate through hotels.com).

I am from the UK and have been notified that i will pay when i check out.

I am happy with the rate of exchange at the moment and am concerned that if the rate drops i will be paying a lot more for my hotel in August 2011.

Is there anyway to secure the rate i got through hotels.com with the hotel itself etc.


----------



## damo

sunshinewelly said:


> quick question, i have booked 2 nights through Hotels.com which offer a better rate than going through the lowes site (i got a AAA rate through hotels.com).
> 
> I am from the UK and have been notified that i will pay when i check out.
> 
> I am happy with the rate of exchange at the moment and am concerned that if the rate drops i will be paying a lot more for my hotel in August 2011.
> 
> Is there anyway to secure the rate i got through hotels.com with the hotel itself etc.



You can get the same AAA rate by calling the reservation line at the hotel.  You can then pay in advance by having them connect you to the accounting department.

I think hotels.com is simply a booking agency and doesn't deal directly with the accounting department.


----------



## cjc

Hi Damo
We are staying at RPR in August and booked via www.completeorlando.co.uk, and it worked out £100 standard room per night or £150 for Club level for 3 of us.  not sure how this compares with your quote and if co will offer 2 nights, but may be worth calling their 0800 number.  They dont charge for credit card payments, and it will save using your credit card whilst abroad and you'll know your exact hotel costs before you go.  
Let us know how you get on
CJ


----------



## Darrenndfamily

Hi all.
What is the breakkie like at the Royal Pacific?Thanks


----------



## rpbert1

sunshinewelly said:


> quick question, i have booked 2 nights through Hotels.com which offer a better rate than going through the lowes site (i got a AAA rate through hotels.com).
> 
> I am from the UK and have been notified that i will pay when i check out.
> 
> I am happy with the rate of exchange at the moment and am concerned that if the rate drops i will be paying a lot more for my hotel in August 2011.
> 
> Is there anyway to secure the rate i got through hotels.com with the hotel itself etc.



Are you aware that Hotels.com does not include taxes at 12.5%, so you need to add another 12.5% onto your price.


----------



## bumbershoot

rpbert1 said:


> Are you aware that Hotels.com does not include taxes at 12.5%, so you need to add another 12.5% onto your price.



Ooh, GOOD catch.  At first I didn't believe you; said "whaaaaa?".    I use hotels.com all the time for hubby's work travel.  

But yes, you are correct.  For Universal hotels, not only do you pay when there, but they do not include tax!  Checking the dates I'm interested in, hotels pops up the same base rate as Loews shows for their "stay more save more" rate.  But they don't include tax.

So hotels' website *for my dates* looks like it will be 175.20 per night, which is the base rate on Loews...but it's actually going to be more.  Loews shows the total.

Thanks for mentioning that, rpbert1!!!!!


----------



## rpbert1

youre welcome, hope you get sorted.


----------



## 3sweetpeas

Hello all, 
 My daughter is sick today and so I have been sitting with her all day and read this whole craaazzyyy long thread. I know more info than I care to about the expensive snacks in the room frig or whatever it is. I am new to the Universal resorts. This will be our first stay at RPR  and I am really really excited.  We are going in 3 weeks, 1 night at RPR and 7 at disney, 2/23-3/8 , and just booked supposedly the last room over the phone for that hotel. I won't embarrass myself by telling you the crazy price I had to pay. Sorry this is so long.  As I was reading, there were 2 different questions that came up several times that I was very interested in but every time they didn't get answered for some reason.  So here is my try. 
    1. Is the meal deal worth it? I read one negative comment and now I am wondering. I was going to try it.  We will be in the parks for 2 days and we have 3 kids 13, 11, 10. Can anyone tell me pros and cons and what the food selection is like?
     2.  That last room I booked is club level. Is it worth it ? How long if at the pool, would it take to run up to the club lounge?  Too much trouble? Are there any other perks? Thanks for any help here. I really appreciate it.


----------



## macraven

RPH club level is great.
there are some threads about it that show the spread for food, etc.

you won't be dissapointed.


i am in the minority when it comes to the meal deal.
i like it and only use it for the studio side.
also, i only use it when i will be there for a week.


----------



## 3sweetpeas

macraven said:


> RPH club level is great.
> there are some threads about it that show the spread for food, etc.
> 
> you won't be dissapointed.
> 
> 
> i am in the minority when it comes to the meal deal.
> i like it and only use it for the studio side.
> also, i only use it when i will be there for a week.



Thanks for helping. I've noticed you are so good about answering questions as they come up. Do you mind telling me a little about the food selection or maybe just the restaurant selection on the meal deal? I have picky eaters but I got the feeling from a previous poster that the food was the same few things.  Is this what you found?


----------



## macraven

3sweetpeas said:


> Thanks for helping. I've noticed you are so good about answering questions as they come up. Do you mind telling me a little about the food selection or maybe just the restaurant selection on the meal deal? I have picky eaters but I got the feeling from a previous poster that the food was the same few things.  Is this what you found?



thank you for the kind words.
i would have answered your question even if you hadn't said that.......

i like IFFF and Louie's the best.
at International food film festival (or something like that) you can choose american, chinese, italian types of foods, fruit plates, burgers, pizza, fries,
sweet & sour chicken, a beef dish, rice, etc...

i love Louie's for the pizza and salad.
the meatball sandwich is also one of my likes there.

the meal deal consists of your entree and dessert.

as long as i eat 3 times from those two places, i have come out ahead financially.

Mel's is also one of the resturants that participate but it is not of my liking anymore.

the counter service opens at 11:00 each day.
the meal deal stops 30 minutes prior to park closing.

you get the meal and dessert each time you go through the line.
if you are at louie's and only want one slice of pizza the second time around, they still give you the entire deal again.

i usually am on vacation at UO for 8 full days.
the day i buy the meal deal is my grazing day.
i take pictures, walk around, shop, people watch and eat....

it's not a day that i do the rides and shows.
_well, i still do the horror make up show on Fat Day but that's about it._

when the parks have 45 minutes left till they close, i go back and get another round of food to take back to the room with me.

i just wrap everything up in napkins.
bring a plastic bag with you in case you do this.

the beverages are not included in the meal deal.
that is a separate promo.

i don't do it as i bring my refillable mug with me to the park on 
Fat Day.
refills are so much cheaper than buying a regular drink.

my mug is 10 years old and it is still honored.
dueling dragons/ice

the mugs/cups that state, 'for the day only' are not considered refillable mugs for future usage.


----------



## macraven

this menu is from allears.
it is 2.5 years old.

the menus are about the same still but prices are higher.
the slice of pizza and salad i believe was about $8.00 last october.




Menu Date: April 2008
Louie's Signature Pizza

Cheese Pizza - Large Slice $3.49 or Whole Pie $15.99

Pepperoni Pizza - Large Slice $3.69 or Whole Pie $16.99

Garden Vegetable - Large Slice $3.99 or Whole Pie $17.99

Save $5.00 by purchasing a Whole Pie vs. Slices

Pizza Combination - Best Value- Any Slice of Pizza and a Small Caesar Salad -$6.79

Entrees, Salads and Sides

Fettuccine Alfredo - $6.69

Fettuccine Alfredo with Chicken - $9.19

Spaghetti and Meatballs - $7.69

Meatball Sub - $5.99

Caesar Salad - $5.99

Chicken Caesar Salad - $7.99

Minestrone Soup - $2.99

Breadsticks with Sauce - $2.49

Guido's Gelato and Italian Ice 
available at a separate counter in Louie's
Gelato and Italian Ice Not included with Meal Deal



Gelato & Sorbet
2 Scoops in a cup $4.75

Italian Ice
2 Scoops in a cup $4.00

Gelato Flavors
Mango
Raspberry
Coconut
Pistachio
Creme Caramel
Vanilla
Tiramisu
Chocolate

Drinks

Fountain Sofa Drinks and Iced Tea - Reg. $2.39 and Lg. $2.99
Bottled Water - $2.75

Coffee - $1.99
Milk $1.99

Beer and Wine

Bud and Bud Light - $5.50

Moretti Italian Beer - $4.75

Pinot Grigio - $5.00

Chianti - $5.00



International Food and Film Festival


Menu Date: March 2008
prices higher now 


American

Southern Fried Chicken - Mashed Potatoes, Gravy and a Buttermilk Biscuit - $7.99 Dark Meat; $8.49 White Meat

Cheeseburger Platter - $7.49

French Fries - $2.79

Corn On The Cob - $1.99

Mashed Potatoes with Gravy - $1.99

Italian Pizza & Pasta

Chicken Parmesan - Served with Penne Pasta, Marinara Sauce and Garlic Breadstick - $7.99

Penne Pasta - Served with Meatballs and Garlic Breadstick - $6.99

Personal Pepperoni Pizza - $6.79

Personal Cheese Pizza - $6.59

Minestrone Soup - $3.49

Breadsticks & Marinara Sauce - $2.49

Asian

Sweet and Sour Chicken - Served with White or Fried Rice and Stir Fry Vegetables - $8.29

Stir Fry Beef and Peppers - Served with White or Fried Rice and Stir Fry Vegetables - $8.29

Szechwan Orange Chicken - Served with White or Fried Rice and Stir Fry Vegetables - $8.29

Combo - Szechwan Orange Chicken and Stir Fry Beef and Peppers with White or Fried Rice - $9.49

Add an Egg Roll to any Entrée - $1.49

Wonton Soup - $3.49

Egg Roll - $1.99



Salads
Chef Salad - $7.29

Fresh Fruit Platter - $6.79

Mediterranean Tuna Salad - $7.29

Beverages

Coke, Diet Coke, Cherry Coke, Sprite, Fanta Orange, Minute Maid Lemonade - $2.39 Regular and $2.99 Large

Souvenir Cup - $6.99

Bottled Water - $2.75

Bottled Powerade - $2.89

Orange Juice and Apple Juice - $1.89


----------



## rpbert1

Thanks for that Mac, never ate at IFFF, but think i will give it a try this year, not on the meal plan, as we would not eat enough during the day, so better if we just buy our own

3sweetpeas: the Club level is quite close , would only take a few mins, its Tower3 Floor 7,  and the entrance to the lift to it is at the back of where the towel hut is.


----------



## bumbershoot

I personally did not find Club level to be worth it.

The Emeril's coffee in the room was far superior to the Starbucks in the lounge.  We're vegetarian, so never got to partake in the hot food (though I took a survey after our trip, and got an email back from a manager who said they would look into Club having more flexibility to change up the hot items in such a situation).  We avoid certain ingredients, and there were no ingredient lists, so DH and DS had to avoid many of the snacks.  The fruit platter on the morning "buffet" was a BIG draw to me, but I forgot that we were going in December...most of the fruit out each day was NOT ripe or tasty.  

And the biggest thing is that to partake, you have to BE there!  Sure, it's obvious.  And it seems so easy, when you're thinking about it...just go on back for the times that the food is out.  But then you're in the parks having a great time, and suddenly the idea of a "free" Corona vs the rides you could ride during the time to get there, get upstairs, then go back to the parks,  doesn't sound very good.  To get breakfast food AND hit IOA for Early Entry we had to rush in, grab food in the styrofoam bowls they put out for oatmeal, and rush out.  Otherwise we wouldn't have made it.

So for us it wasn't valuable and we wouldn't do it again.


----------



## kxs401

Hey all!  Thanks for all the fabulous information.

My family is staying at RPR for the first time ever over New Year's 2012, and we are super excited!  We did buy the meal plan (although I'm questioning the wisdom of that... we are all adults from our 20s to our 50s and I don't know that we're going to enjoy all fast food, all the time) but I am wondering... what do you normally do for breakfast?  Dad needs his food in a timely manner, and we usually stay in a DVC villa at WDW where he can bring down packets of instant oatmeal and make them in the morning.

What will our breakfast options be at Universal?

Thanks!


----------



## horseshowmom

bumbershoot said:


> Ooh, GOOD catch.  At first I didn't believe you; said "whaaaaa?".    I use hotels.com all the time for hubby's work travel.
> 
> But yes, you are correct.  For Universal hotels, not only do you pay when there, but they do not include tax!  Checking the dates I'm interested in, hotels pops up the same base rate as Loews shows for their "stay more save more" rate.  But they don't include tax.
> 
> So hotels' website *for my dates* looks like it will be 175.20 per night, which is the base rate on Loews...but it's actually going to be more.  Loews shows the total.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning that, rpbert1!!!!!



Have you checked Priceline? They have refundable rooms for pretty good prices depending on dates. You do have to pay up front, but the room can be canceled according to their cancellation policy (maybe 48 hours, don't remember for sure).


----------



## cyndilou

Anyone aware of any discounts for the first week in April?


----------



## bumbershoot

horseshowmom said:


> Have you checked Priceline? They have refundable rooms for pretty good prices depending on dates. You do have to pay up front, but the room can be canceled according to their cancellation policy (maybe 48 hours, don't remember for sure).



I haven't, but thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## 3sweetpeas

Macraven, rpbert1 and bummershoot, You guys are the best!  Thanks for the great input. Macraven, when you want to be helpful, you are helpful! Talk about going the extra mile! I'm sure others will also love this info.

bumbershoot, Your take on club level makes a ton of sense to me and verified some of my concerns. Taking your advice. 

Thanks again! I read the dis all the time but don't comment much as I don't have much worthwhile to add. LOVE to read what the 3 of you have to say though!  Fan here!! Leave in 3 weeks for POR, AKL and RPR. Can't wait!!


----------



## princesskenziesmom

This is my first time posting on this board, we are planning on staying at RPR next year for a day before our DCL but was really concerned that they leave nuts out for the over-priced snacks.  My ds has a life threatening allergy to nuts so does anyone know if they will completely remove these snacks from our room if asked?  Even contact to one of those nut packages could send him into shock.


----------



## damo

princesskenziesmom said:


> This is my first time posting on this board, we are planning on staying at RPR next year for a day before our DCL but was really concerned that they leave nuts out for the over-priced snacks.  My ds has a life threatening allergy to nuts so does anyone know if they will completely remove these snacks from our room if asked?  Even contact to one of those nut packages could send him into shock.



I don't see why they wouldn't.  Just call and explain the situation.  People have different allergies to different things and I am sure they will do their best to accommodate you.


----------



## rpbert1

princesskenziesmom said:


> This is my first time posting on this board, we are planning on staying at RPR next year for a day before our DCL but was really concerned that they leave nuts out for the over-priced snacks.  My ds has a life threatening allergy to nuts so does anyone know if they will completely remove these snacks from our room if asked?  Even contact to one of those nut packages could send him into shock.



We do not have Allergies, and we asked them to remove them , as we did not want DD opening them , they took them and the water away.


----------



## princesskenziesmom

Thanks for the replies dam and rpbert1.  That puts my mind at ease.  Most places really do try and accommodate those with allergies.


----------



## rteezgirl

My son and I are coming to Florida for 5 nights in April and we have decided to book a room at RPR for Saturday night -- and we owe it all to you all on this board  After reading about all the advantages of staying on-site -- mostly FOTL, we think that a Saturday night stay would be perfect, especially since we are coming during a school break. So my question is, can we check in early Saturday morning to take advantage of the extra hour early admission to the park? Does it cost to park our rental at the hotel? After I check out on Sunday, will I have to move my rental car to the regular parking garage? Thanks again -- We are super excited about this change in plans


----------



## horseshowmom

rteezgirl said:


> My son and I are coming to Florida for 5 nights in April and we have decided to book a room at RPR for Saturday night -- and we owe it all to you all on this board  After reading about all the advantages of staying on-site -- mostly FOTL, we think that a Saturday night stay would be perfect, especially since we are coming during a school break. So my question is, can we check in early Saturday morning to take advantage of the extra hour early admission to the park? Does it cost to park our rental at the hotel? After I check out on Sunday, will I have to move my rental car to the regular parking garage? Thanks again -- We are super excited about this change in plans



We just did this at Christmas so I can answer your question. 

Yes, you can check in early. When we were there, they opened at 7 a.m. so we were there REALLY early to check in (before 6:30)! 

They'll give you temporary room cards that will be good all day, and you'll have to change them later when you get ready to get in your room. You can either leave your bags in your car and go back and get them, or you can check them with the bellman (much easier to check them though).

You'll then either walk or catch the boat. We walked because the boat wasn't at the dock. In our case, they opened the gates at 15 minutes early.

As far as parking, it costs $15 for overnight parking, but it's good for both days (until midnight of the day you check out), so it's cheaper than 2 days parking in the garage would be.

One problem we had, the desk told me that the parking was good until midnight, but when we got ready to leave, our room key wouldn't raise the arm at the gate. (This is where my husband looked at me, because he had asked me a couple of times whether I was SURE that we could leave the car in the parking lot even though we had checked out earlier. ) All we had to do was push the button and give them the room number that we had checked out of (and our name), and they raised the arm for us.


----------



## macraven

rteezgirl said:


> My son and I are coming to Florida for 5 nights in April and we have decided to book a room at RPR for Saturday night -- and we owe it all to you all on this board  After reading about all the advantages of staying on-site -- mostly FOTL, we think that a Saturday night stay would be perfect, especially since we are coming during a school break. So my question is, can we check in early Saturday morning to take advantage of the extra hour early admission to the park? Does it cost to park our rental at the hotel? After I check out on Sunday, will I have to move my rental car to the regular parking garage? Thanks again -- We are super excited about this change in plans




if you are planning to stay on a saturday during spring break, book NOW...
don't wait weeks to book.
some rooms go fast and sell out.

i booked in january with the SMSM promo for october.
there were only 12 rooms left at that special price rate.


----------



## rteezgirl

Thanks McRaven! I will book this weekend


----------



## perugiagirl

We are staying at RPR for 2 nights at the end of March.  I booked 2 connecting standard view rooms.  Are theme park views considered standard views?  Or would they cost me more?

I am trying to get my facts straight before adding a room request!

Any other suggestions?  

Our main goal is Harry Potter:  is there a tower that is more conveinient to WWoHP?


----------



## Echo queen

perugiagirl said:


> We are staying at RPR for 2 nights at the end of March.  I booked 2 connecting standard view rooms.  Are theme park views considered standard views?  Or would they cost me more?
> 
> I am trying to get my facts straight before adding a room request!
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Our main goal is Harry Potter:  is there a tower that is more conveinient to WWoHP?



Theme park veiws do cost more.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

perugiagirl said:


> We are staying at RPR for 2 nights at the end of March.  I booked 2 connecting standard view rooms.  Are theme park views considered standard views?  Or would they cost me more?
> 
> I am trying to get my facts straight before adding a room request!
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Our main goal is Harry Potter:  is there a tower that is more convenient to WWoHP?



We were there a couple weeks ago and had a standard room booked. I put in my request that I wanted Tower 1, upper floor, theme park view if possible. We were assigned room 1611. It was tower 1, 6th floor and we could see the IOA tower, a couple rides, and some of Citywalk. We didn't have to pay extra but we were traveling at a very low crowd time. It doesn't hurt to ask!

It seemed tower 1 was closest to the walking path to the parks and tower 3 is closest to the boat launch. Tower 2 seemed to be the farthest to me.


----------



## rpbert1

Pool view rooms where extra , standard park View was not, maybe i am wrong


----------



## damo

rpbert1 said:


> Pool view rooms where extra , standard park View was not, maybe i am wrong



That is what I thought as well.


----------



## perugiagirl

Thanks for the info!


----------



## rteezgirl

macraven said:


> if you are planning to stay on a saturday during spring break, book NOW...
> don't wait weeks to book.
> some rooms go fast and sell out.
> 
> i booked in january with the SMSM promo for october.
> there were only 12 rooms left at that special price rate.



Just booked our Saturday night stay at RPR -- Queen room with a water view! I am so excited about our trip


----------



## IdesOmarch

I think it will also depend on how crowded they are, if they have plenty of rooms, I have been able to check in early, it they are packed, then you may have to wait a little longer. They are very good about this though if they are physically able to accomodate you. First time I went, we got to Portifino at like 9am and was allowed to get in early. But there was a time or 2 when they didn't have any rooms ready and we had to wait.


----------



## I-Bike

I just booked a club level room with the information that the whole building is non-smoking.  Is this accurate?


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tricky1

I-Bike said:


> I just booked a club level room with the information that the whole building is non-smoking.  Is this accurate?



The RPR is not all non-smoking, all club level & suites are non-smoking.

They have smoking rooms on lower floors in tower 2 I belive
There are smoking areas thru out the resort.


----------



## macraven

I-Bike said:


> I just booked a club level room with the information that the whole building is non-smoking.  Is this accurate?





tower 3 is non smoking.
that is where club is located.




can smoke in the open section which is glassed off on floor 3.
inner portion of lobby area.

this is where the inside fountain is located.

you can not smell smoke in that area.
don't worry.



tower 2, lower floors allows pets and smoking.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I know this is probably answered somewhere, but I haven't found it and wanted to confirm- are all the club rooms in tower 3? Also, I have read that there are sodas in the lounge-are they cold, and what brand are they?  Thanks


----------



## macraven

the answer is in the post above you........

tower 3 is where the club rooms and lounge are located.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry, the post above mine stated that club rooms were located in tower 3, I wanted to sure that it was the total of them, not a portion.  Any info on the sodas by chance? Thanks for your time.


----------



## WendyLovesPeter

can you only get AP rates over the phone or will they show up on the Universal site?  Still waiting for APH rate in July.... can't believe they "are not out yet".


----------



## lamtails

Do all the rooms have coffee pots in them specifically Keurigs? Also where on this thread is a map showing how far you have to wlak to get into the park. Would you say the walk is as far as say the Contemparary to the Magic Kingdom in distance?


----------



## macraven

ireland_nicole said:


> .  Any info on the sodas by chance? Thanks for your time.



universal and hotels carry coke products.



lamtails said:


> Do all the rooms have coffee pots in them specifically Keurigs?




yes, all rooms have the keurigs and different types of coffee and tea pods.


----------



## rstanley

Do you need to request refrigerators ahead of time?  Is there a chance that they could run out?

THanks,
Robin


----------



## macraven

i have not heard of the hotel running out of the fridges.

if you need the fridge for a medical reason, there will not be a charge for it.

you can always call in advance and have the fridge request on your ressie.


----------



## linnylu

Hi.  I have some questions but no time to read here.  I apologize for that.
1.  Rooms don't come with a frig?  I have to pay to rent one?  I noticed that on a pp and never would have thought of that.

2. We will have a rental car.  We'll arrive before our check in time and want to go in to get our room keys.  Where can we park our car for the rest of the day?

3.  What is the quickest way to get to Harry Potter?!  

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

linnylu said:


> Hi.  I have some questions but no time to read here.  I apologize for that.
> 1.  Rooms don't come with a frig?  I have to pay to rent one?  I noticed that on a pp and never would have thought of that.
> 
> 2. We will have a rental car.  We'll arrive before our check in time and want to go in to get our room keys.  Where can we park our car for the rest of the day?
> 
> 3.  What is the quickest way to get to Harry Potter?!
> 
> Thanks!



rooms come with the mini bar but avoid that.
it is checked daily and you are charged for anything missing in it.
also, it is not that cold but just keeps the items chilled somewhat.

you can rent a small fridge for a daily fee.


you can park in the hotel parking lot.
then go inside, check in and go to the park by foot, bus or water taxi.


which way to parry hotter will depend on what time you arrive at the park.

if you are onsite, you can enter one hour early before the official opening.


----------



## princessmom29

What is the Entertainment rate I keep hearing about and how do I get it?


----------



## brenda1966

I don't think entertainment rate discounts are available for any of the 3 hotels.  In fact, I think any kind of discounts are nearly non-existant!

Seems your options are:
AP discounts if you buy an annual pass (and it appears this is just for the Premier pass, not the Preferred pass??).  I don't but may need to do the math.
Stay more Save more -- only good if you stay 3 nights or more.
AAA, which saves you about 10% -- not even worth the price of membership for a 2 night stay.

Is there any other way to find a discount?!  Rack rate is $250 a night for when I want to go.  Would love to find a better rate.


----------



## tricky1

The entertainment rate is no longer, the preferred pass does have the discounts for the hotels. 

Good rates are getting hard to come by(Harvey Porter).

The stay more save more are pretty good and they come out earlier, Oct. smsm rates are already out. APH rates are good but seem to go quickly.
When you find a APH rate grab it, you can always cancel if the need be.


----------



## horseshowmom

You can check priceline.com. They have them listed, and the reservation can be canceled. The only catch is that you must pay up front. I was guaranteed that the rate covered four adults, but I wound up getting an equally good rate with my AAA. It won't hurt to check. By the way, I found that the rates changed from time to time (up and down at various times). You may decide to book at one rate but may want to keep watching just in case it goes down to cancel and rebook.


----------



## micDreamin

Do you have to be a resident of Florida to purchase an annual pass and use it for the hotel, food and merchandise discounts at Universal


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

micDreamin said:


> Do you have to be a resident of Florida to purchase an annual pass and use it for the hotel, food and merchandise discounts at Universal



No. I am from Nebraska and we bought one and saved a ton of money on rooms, restaurant, and merchandise discounts!

If you are on the Universal website looking at the AP page there is a link off to the right where you click for the pricing for the out of state AP's. I highly recommend getting one. We saved over $1000 by having it!


----------



## CanadianPaco

Are there safes in the rooms?


----------



## sicjoy

yup!


----------



## dpratt68

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> No. I am from Nebraska and we bought one and saved a ton of money on rooms, restaurant, and merchandise discounts!
> 
> If you are on the Universal website looking at the AP page there is a link off to the right where you click for the pricing for the out of state AP's. I highly recommend getting one. We saved over $1000 by having it!



Do you get room discounts with any AP or just the preferred?


----------



## kochmd1

dpratt68 said:


> Do you get room discounts with any AP or just the preferred?



Room discounts are obtained using either the Premier and Preferred AP.


----------



## DanaLTK

I Did it! I read the WHOLE thread!  I enjoyed it and learned bunches.
BUT: No one mentioned the laundry rooms.  I know I'm not the only one who does laundry on vacation, am I?  Will I need a tour guide to find a laundry room?  Is there one on every floor?  How much will it cost me to wash and dry?
Thanks RP experts!
DanaLTK


----------



## Echo queen

DanaLTK said:


> I Did it! I read the WHOLE thread!  I enjoyed it and learned bunches.
> BUT: No one mentioned the laundry rooms.  I know I'm not the only one who does laundry on vacation, am I?  Will I need a tour guide to find a laundry room?  Is there one on every floor?  How much will it cost me to wash and dry?
> Thanks RP experts!
> DanaLTK



There for sure is not a laundry room on each floor.  I did laundry once at RPR it was on the first floor near the pool.  Not sure of the exact cost, I recall it to be the same as disney.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

Echo queen said:


> There for sure is not a laundry room on each floor.  I did laundry once at RPR it was on the first floor near the pool.  Not sure of the exact cost, I recall it to be the same as disney.



I don't usually do laundry on vacation but we had to extend our stay last January due to a snowstorm in the midwest. We weren't able to go home!  I used the laundry room right near the pool. I am not sure how many more there are then that. I want to say a load was $1.50 to wash and then $1.50 to dry but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## schumigirl

DanaLTK said:


> I Did it! I read the WHOLE thread!  I enjoyed it and learned bunches.
> BUT: No one mentioned the laundry rooms.  I know I'm not the only one who does laundry on vacation, am I?  Will I need a tour guide to find a laundry room?  Is there one on every floor?  How much will it cost me to wash and dry?
> Thanks RP experts!
> DanaLTK



We just come back last week after 2 weeks at RPR and we did laundry twice. It`s $2.50 for the washer and $2.50 for the dryer, I think the powder is $1.

There is one laundry room in each Tower, in Tower 3 it`s on the second floor and in Tower 1 it`s on the ground floor as you come out of the main door from Jake`s Bar. Don`t know about tower 2.

You will need your room key to access it.


----------



## DanaLTK

many thanks for your helpful info about the wonderful world of Laundy at Royal Pacific.
danaltk


----------



## rpbert1

Never knew there was one in Tower 3, but there is one to your right as you exit tower one on the ground floor, and one in Tower 2 on the ground floor.Exit to the left or right [depending which elevator you are in] as you come out of the elevator, and its on your left, 
 Like Schumgirl said , its $2.50 each


----------



## schumigirl

rpbert1 said:


> Never knew there was one in Tower 3, but there is one to your right as you exit tower one on the ground floor, and one in Tower 2 on the ground floor.Exit to the left or right [depending which elevator you are in] as you come out of the elevator, and its on your left,
> Like Schumgirl said , its $2.50 each



LOL.....we did have to search for the one in Tower 3. As we had only ever stayed in 1 before we assumed it would be somewhere around the area of the pool.......so we searched.......we could have just asked but wanted to find it ourselves  Knowing us it would probably be right in front of our nose and we couldn`t see it!!!

Eventually we had to ask and found out it was Floor 2. We would never have thought to look there!!!


----------



## rpbert1

Thats good to know for our next visit, as we had to go from Tower3 to tower2 and use theres, its always empty, while tower1 is always full


----------



## cuddles

I am so confused about which is the best room for us. First we booked a waterview but we would rather have a view of the parks so we booked a standard. Then I read the standard rooms offer crappy views of probably the parking lot etc so I am thinking of switching back to the waterview. 

On the site room77 they have standards only going as high as the 5th floor but some have water view,lol....what we want exactly is a high floor with a theme park view away from the elevators.....anyone help so I can change our ressie for the third time!


----------



## macraven

site 77 has some errors.

but, it does give you locations of the rooms on the floor.


there are standard rooms on all the floors.


tower 2 probably does not have the better views of the park imo.

stick with 1 or 3 if you can.

there are standard rooms that have great views.

since this is very important to you, call and talk to a TM at reservations.
have the TM work with you on the views of the rooms that you are interested in.


----------



## cuddles

Thanks mcraven for your help. I actually got some ideas from the post your room assignment thread.


----------



## Dismamx2

Finally got through all 100 pages over the last few days! 
Thanks so much for all this information we've just booked for next June and I would never have thought about getting the cooler for ice or not accepting the mini bar key etc. Great to know about what rooms to request and/or avoid (pets & smoking).
I will stay tuned in for new info.
Thanks again


----------



## macraven

Dismamx2 said:


> Finally got through all 100 pages over the last few days!
> Thanks so much for all this information we've just booked for next June and I would never have thought about getting the cooler for ice or not accepting the mini bar key etc. Great to know about what rooms to request and/or avoid (pets & smoking).
> I will stay tuned in for new info.
> Thanks again



universal hotels went smoke free on May 1st.

there are no smoking rooms at the hotels.


----------



## Dismamx2

That's good to note, thanks!

I assume pets are still kept in Tower 2?

When I booked I just put 'non-smoking & close to walk-path to parks' in the request box. I wasn't sure what the tower numbers were. I plan on contacting them before our stay to put in requests again.

Thank you


----------



## Bluer101

Dismamx2 said:


> That's good to note, thanks!
> 
> I assume pets are still kept in Tower 2?
> 
> When I booked I just put 'non-smoking & close to walk-path to parks' in the request box. I wasn't sure what the tower numbers were. I plan on contacting them before our stay to put in requests again.
> 
> Thank you



Yes, pets are tower 2.


----------



## Dismamx2

> Yes, pets are tower 2.



Thank you 



<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/0p11i5tjc0htsivi.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## Rileygirl

Good Morning

I have a question, I looked about 12 pages back, but could not find it - hope y'all don't mind me asking

We were at Universal a few years back, stayed at Portofino, and when we arrived, we asked to upgrade to concierge, and could do so, and I think it was at a discounted rate. Same room, just a key card to the lounge.

Can you do that at RPR? I would really like to try this resort, and as we are on a stricter budget, its a wiser choice for us (especially as we need two rooms). I dont want to commit to concierge right away in my booking, and just wondered if it was a possibility?

I know that the concierge is in tower 3, should I request tower three to stack the cards in my favor at a last minute request? 

thanks for your help


----------



## rpbert1

you can add Club to any room you are staying in, Tower3 would be better especially if there are no Club Level rooms left,


----------



## indimom

I've skimmed and did a search on this thread and could not find this information.

How big is the in-room safe? I don't remember even seeing one when we were there in '08.
Will a large laptop fit?

Thanks!


----------



## kkproulx

A laptop will not fit in the safe.


----------



## DizDragonfly

kkproulx said:


> A laptop will not fit in the safe.



My 13-inch MacBook Pro did.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

Subscribe


----------



## CaptHomer

indimom said:


> I've skimmed and did a search on this thread and could not find this information.
> 
> How big is the in-room safe? I don't remember even seeing one when we were there in '08.
> Will a large laptop fit?
> 
> Thanks!



I take my laptop all time and just leave it in the room.  Don't think you are going to have a problem at one of the Universal hotels as long as you keep your room locked.


----------



## cuddlykp

The rooms at RPH look really small and I am having second thought about booking there instead of HRH who's rooms look a little bigger.

Is there a little sofa or just 2 chairs to sit on?

We chose RPH because of the tropical theme but don't want to be running into each other every time we turn around.

Advice?


----------



## jedi jen

I have booked two nights at RPR.  I originally only booked one night but it looks so nice, we decided to stay two.  I have never been to Universal so this is going to be an adventure for me!!


----------



## dolphindolls2

Dismamx2 said:


> Finally got through all 100 pages over the last few days!
> Thanks so much for all this information we've just booked for next June and I would never have thought about getting the cooler for ice or not accepting the mini bar key etc. Great to know about what rooms to request and/or avoid (pets & smoking).
> I will stay tuned in for new info.
> Thanks again



Did you purchase the cooler on site or did you purchase one off site?  I was thinking if buying a cheap one and send it via ups ahead of my stay


----------



## CaptHomer

cuddlykp said:


> The rooms at RPH look really small and I am having second thought about booking there instead of HRH who's rooms look a little bigger.
> 
> Is there a little sofa or just 2 chairs to sit on?
> 
> We chose RPH because of the tropical theme but don't want to be running into each other every time we turn around.
> 
> Advice?



No sofa, just the 2 chairs if you are in a regular room.  Rooms are bigger than what you get at a moderate Disney resort I believe.


----------



## cuddlykp

dolphindolls2 said:


> Did you purchase the cooler on site or did you purchase one off site?  I was thinking if buying a cheap one and send it via ups ahead of my stay




We are going to purchase a cooler at Walgreens just down the street. You won't be able to find one on site I am pretty sure.

No way we are accepting the bar key!


----------



## HPMonkey4

cuddlykp said:


> We are going to purchase a cooler at Walgreens just down the street. You won't be able to find one on site I am pretty sure.
> 
> No way we are accepting the bar key!



Smart!  I'm thinking of doing the same thing.  I might go with DH to Walgreens right when we get there to get a cooler, package of water bottles, some sodas for DH possibly, some snacks, and etc. then that will be our go to box of goodies instead of having to get room service or sodas onsite constantly.


----------



## cuddlykp

HPMonkey4 said:


> Smart!  I'm thinking of doing the same thing.  I might go with DH to Walgreens right when we get there to get a cooler, package of water bottles, some sodas for DH possibly, some snacks, and etc. then that will be our go to box of goodies instead of having to get room service or sodas onsite constantly.



We are doing the same, saves a load of cash!


----------



## englishrose47

Has anyone used Garden Grocers for delivery to RPH???? I know they have coolers as well as snax etc !!


----------



## kkproulx

Does anyone know what car rentals available at RPR?


----------



## blackjack68

kkproulx said:


> Does anyone know what car rentals available at RPR?



Pretty sure it's Hertz Rental at the hotel.


----------



## hayanyujah847

My understanding is APH rates are released about 3 months prior, correct?  I'm planning on going 5/1 to 5/4 so will check back next month.

I had a bad experience here when I last stayed for a week in that they moved our room 3 times. First they sent us to a room that had not yet had maid service. Not a big deal, so we went down for a new room....and were sent to a room that was taken! We walked in on a family all hanging out which was super awkward. Finally they gave us a room that was right next to construction when they were going under massive renovations. We stayed in it for one night but the construction started quite early so he had to move again. The hotel is absolutely gorgeous but the staff was hit or miss based on my experience. I'm all for giving it another try though!


----------



## macraven

hayanyujah847 said:


> My understanding is APH rates are released about 3 months prior, correct?  I'm planning on going 5/1 to 5/4 so will check back next month.
> 
> I had a bad experience here when I last stayed for a week in that they moved our room 3 times. First they sent us to a room that had not yet had maid service. Not a big deal, so we went down for a new room....and were sent to a room that was taken! We walked in on a family all hanging out which was super awkward. Finally they gave us a room that was right next to construction when they were going under massive renovations. We stayed in it for one night but the construction started quite early so he had to move again. The hotel is absolutely gorgeous but the staff was hit or miss based on my experience. I'm all for giving it another try though!




not sure what time period the aph rates come out this year for certain months.
just keep checking like you said.


that is not good on what happened to you on your last stay at rph.
hopefully, this next trip will be a winner!

did you bring the issue of changing rooms on your last trip to the attention of the manager?

anytime you have that type of situation, let the manager, assit, front end manager, etc be aware of the inconvenience you are going through.


----------



## k3chantal

Sorry everyone....I am new to Universal Orlando and will be visiting for the first time this June.  What is the Entertainment rate and how do you get it?  I just booked for this hotel and my AAA rate was 246.00 down from 279.00 for a two queen size beds standard room.  

Please advise and help me find the best rate.


----------



## macraven

haven't heard of anyone using the entertainment rate in many years.

i used it back in the time period of 1996-7, but it changed to a different program.

in the early 2000's, you would book thru the entertainment site and get the rebate from them.


if it has changed again, i don't have an answer for you.

AAA is a popular discount.

Stay More, Save More is another promo discount that allows a % off the room rate depending on the number of nights you stay onsite.

The AP/annual pass discount is also another popular way to get discounted rooms.


----------



## damo

I agree with Mac.  I don't think the entertainment rate exists anymore.


----------



## jcc0621

Hi everyone.  Just booked our trip for August What is the going rate for parking at RPR?  I know in 2009 we had to pay for parking when we stayed there.  I am assuming that is still the case?

I am really looking forward to this becasue in 2009 my DS and DH wound up going without me becasue I got sick


----------



## macraven

$15 self parking per night
$20 valet parking


----------



## jcc0621

macraven said:


> $15 self parking per night
> $20 valet parking



Thanks!


----------



## patster734

jcc0621 said:


> Thanks!



If you don't have a car, you don't pay the parking fee.

On our last few trips, we've had a towncar supply round trip service between MCO and our onsite hotel (RPR, HRH, PBH).  Round trip service has cost between $100 and $130.  A grocery stop between the airport and hotel is complimentary for most Orlando towncar services.  Because we don't have a car, we don't get charged the $15 per night.


----------



## mrszrw

Can someone tell me where to find the AAA code or what it is?  We are going in June and I would love to save the extra $$$$ we are booking two rooms so the saving would add up really quick!

thanks


----------



## pixeegrl

mrszrw said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the AAA code or what it is?  We are going in June and I would love to save the extra $$$$ we are booking two rooms so the saving would add up really quick!
> 
> thanks



The best way to check the AAA rate is on the AAA site or by calling the hotel directly. If you let me know your dates I can check the AAA site for you. You may also want to consider buying one annual pass as sometimes it's worth it for the discount. You should only need one for both rooms....Just looking at random dates in June I am showing $251 for a standard room AAA...staying 3 nights...


----------



## mrszrw

we are going jun 13th-16th


----------



## pixeegrl

mrszrw said:


> we are going jun 13th-16th



Looks like the standard rate for a standard room $279 is your best bet that week. The only AAA rate left is waterview for $300. Don't see any APH rates for that week. But still, call the hotel directly and ask the best available rate.


----------



## jdd

Good morning!  Planning our first stay at Universal (Royal Pacific) for Aug 4th and 5th.  Do they ever float any deals out there like DW does?  I'm looking at just booking through AAA, but wanted to make sure that'll be my best price. 

Also, if I book my hotel seperately from my tickets (instead of doing a package), will we still get the same perks of early entry into the parks and fast pass??

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jcc0621

patster734 said:


> If you don't have a car, you don't pay the parking fee.
> 
> On our last few trips, we've had a towncar supply round trip service between MCO and our onsite hotel (RPR, HRH, PBH).  Round trip service has cost between $100 and $130.  A grocery stop between the airport and hotel is complimentary for most Orlando towncar services.  Because we don't have a car, we don't get charged the $15 per night.



Thanks, but we are driving down this trip, so no way of getting out of paying the parking.



mrszrw said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the AAA code or what it is?  We are going in June and I would love to save the extra $$$$ we are booking two rooms so the saving would add up really quick!
> 
> thanks



Definitely call universal directly.  I looked at prices online through AAA and then called.  When I called there was a $140 difference (lower) between what I saw online and what I booked over the phone!


----------



## patster734

jdd said:


> Good morning!  Planning our first stay at Universal (Royal Pacific) for Aug 4th and 5th.  Do they ever float any deals out there like DW does?  I'm looking at just booking through AAA, but wanted to make sure that'll be my best price.
> 
> *Also, if I book my hotel seperately from my tickets (instead of doing a package), will we still get the same perks of early entry into the parks and fast pass??*Thanks for the help!



Yes.  Early entry into HP and unlimited access to the Express line is a benefit to all on-site hotel guests!  

Depending upon when you go, onsite guests also get preferred seating at the Citywalk restaurants.  This means that you should be seated quicker if you show up without a reservation.  For example, someone staying off property might get quoted a wait time of 45 minutes, while your wait time might be 20 to 25 minutes.  This doesn't apply to Emeril's and, last I heard, Bubba Gumps.  Of course, with the restaurants now on Opentable.com, making a reservation to one has never been easier.


----------



## jcc0621

patster734 said:


> Of course, with the restaurants now on Opentable.com, making a reservation to one has never been easier.



That's great to know, I did not kow this.  Thanks so much.  We are there only two nights (a Sat and a Sunday 8/25 and 8/26), so I am guessing for at least Saturday Night dinner ressie's would be advisable?  I know that is the start of considered "off season, but I am guessing CW gets crowded on a Sat night?


----------



## jcc0621

patster734 said:


> Of course, with the restaurants now on Opentable.com, making a reservation to one has never been easier.



That's great to know, I did not kow this.  Thanks so much.  We are there only there two nights (a Sat and a Sunday 8/25 and 8/26), so I am guessing for at least Saturday Night dinner ressie's would be advisable?  I know that is the start of considered "off season, but I am guessing CW gets crowded on a Sat night?


----------



## patster734

jcc0621 said:


> That's great to know, I did not kow this.  Thanks so much.  We are there only there two nights (a Sat and a Sunday 8/25 and 8/26), so I am guessing for at least Saturday Night dinner ressie's would be advisable?  I know that is the start of considered "off season, but I am guessing CW gets crowded on a Sat night?



I would guess that Citywalk is crowded every Saturday night, not only from tourists, but locals too.


----------



## jdd

patster734 said:


> Yes.  Early entry into HP and unlimited access to the Express line is a benefit to all on-site hotel guests!
> 
> Depending upon when you go, onsite guests also get preferred seating at the Citywalk restaurants.  This means that you should be seated quicker if you show up without a reservation.  For example, someone staying off property might get quoted a wait time of 45 minutes, while your wait time might be 20 to 25 minutes.  This doesn't apply to Emeril's and, last I heard, Bubba Gumps.  Of course, with the restaurants now on Opentable.com, making a reservation to one has never been easier.



Awesome - great info!  Thanks!


----------



## jcc0621

patster734 said:


> I would guess that Citywalk is crowded every Saturday night, not only from tourists, but locals too.



That's what I was figuring.  Thanks again


----------



## Planning fanatic mom

Hi All!

This is our first trip to IOA. We are staying one night at Royal Pacific. We can't wait. 

This is a very long thread, so I won't be able to read it all. I will read some of the first few pages and the last few. I hope no one minds if I ask questions that might have already been asked.

We are so excited about IOA and RPR.


----------



## pixeegrl

Planning fanatic mom said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This is our first trip to IOA. We are staying one night at Royal Pacific. We can't wait.
> 
> This is a very long thread, so I won't be able to read it all. I will read some of the first few pages and the last few. I hope no one minds if I ask questions that might have already been asked.
> 
> We are so excited about IOA and RPR.



If you are looking for specific info in this thread you can also click search thread and type in what you want to know. I like to show the results as posts, easier to get through that way for me. Have fun, of course I love planning trips so that's half the fun for me lol.


----------



## npoon

What is the buffet breakfast like?


----------



## lamtails

npoon said:


> What is the buffet breakfast like?


From what I remember Continental style but NOT free, kind of pricey. I was not thrilled with the Hotel, I did not feel as if it were lean,  guess I am a spoiled Disney girl!


----------



## lamtails

lamtails said:


> From what I remember Continental style but NOT free, kind of pricey. I was not thrilled with the Hotel, I did not feel as if it were lean,  guess I am a spoiled Disney girl!




Meant to say "I didn't feel as if the room was CLEAN"!!!


----------



## damo

lamtails said:


> From what I remember Continental style but NOT free, kind of pricey. I was not thrilled with the Hotel, I did not feel as if it were lean,  guess I am a spoiled Disney girl!



I think they mean the buffet down in the Islands Restaurant, not the continental breakfast offering in the Orchid Court.

We really enjoyed it.  Lots of choices with a bit of an Islands flare.




lamtails said:


> Meant to say "I didn't feel as if the room was CLEAN"!!!



Just for future reference, there is an edit button so that you can fix your typos.


----------



## Echo queen

npoon said:


> What is the buffet breakfast like?



The buffet in the Island dining room is top notch with all breakfast foods hot cold and warm  Fresh squeezed jucies with a great wait staff and always very clean and well maintained.

I left my Harry Potter mug on the table and a little later on in the morning the wait staffted chased me down as I was walking by the restaurant to return it to me.  I was gald to get it back seeing as I had not realized I lost it

Now to price, it is not cheap, I recall around $20 or so per person.  I do not recall the child price

We were givin the buffet because there was a check in issue, on another visit we paid.

This is a great option if your ok with the price.  Have a great time


----------



## patster734

IMO, RPR's breakfast buffet is the best of the three onsite buffets. However, with a cost of $20 per person, we limit eating there to once a trip, preferably on a slow day where we're not in a rush to get to a park.


----------



## damo

If you have an AP, make sure you use it for the buffet.

Like Patser said, it is pricey.  We've only eaten there once and we actually went and did HP early admission and then came back to eat.  We had the $100 food/beverage credit to use up from our platinum youfirst benefits.


----------



## VLee

It has been a couple of years since we ate there, but my 3 grandkids and I thoroughly enjoyed the huge selection and the very tasty foods.  We sometimes eat a late breakfast and actually make it the biggest meal of the day since the kids love breakfast foods!


----------



## macraven

there is a chef at the omelet station at the breakfast buffet.


your omelets, or egg dishes are made to order.

all the sides that you can think of can be added to that order.

if you ordered from the menu, a basic order of eggs and meat would be $10.
coffee, depending on the type you want, will add another $4 to that cost.

for another 6 added in, you could order the full buffet


----------



## reelmom

I am debating staying here in late May.  My family trip is June2-8 but I am taking my boys down earlier than the rest of the family.  Currently, I have a reservation for Pop Century since I was gonna try and do Disney before our UO trip.  However, my dryer went out today and the money I was using for Disney tickets is now gone.  Since we are getting AP's, I think I am gonna book Royal Pacific and just skip Disney.  I am excited about the possibility of Early Entry and Express Pass.  That way we can do everything before the rest of the family comes down and will not have to feel rushed with a large group.


----------



## ldmilton

Just back from 4 days at RPR.  Once again, the service was fantastic.  We just love this resortthe laid back atmosphere, the friendly staff, yummy drinks at the Bula Bar, and the breakfast buffet at the Islands dining room is wonderful.     And, of course the AP room rate is great!   Just cannot say enough good things about RPR.  We love it!


----------



## Donnask8pro

I am taking a few girl friends to US for the day on the way to our cruise in Canaveral port. Is it worth staying here for the night to get FOTL so we can do both parks quickly?
I have stayed here before and loved it but wondering if its worth it with check in time and all. Flying in the day we want to go. Thanks


----------



## damo

Donnask8pro said:


> I am taking a few girl friends to US for the day on the way to our cruise in Canaveral port. Is it worth staying here for the night to get FOTL so we can do both parks quickly?
> I have stayed here before and loved it but wondering if its worth it with check in time and all. Flying in the day we want to go. Thanks



You can check in whenever you want.  They will give you your room keys even if your room isn't ready so that you can head over to the parks.  They will call your cell when the room is ready.


----------



## Donnask8pro

Thanks. Think its worth it for Wed, Sept 19th?


----------



## damo

For a bunch of ladies, I think it would be great fun.


----------



## jagafen

Just bumping thread....I lost it, and dancing guy is gonna help me find it!!!


----------



## Planning fanatic mom

Just wanted to make sure. 

Can you walk to City Walk from RPR??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

Planning fanatic mom said:


> Just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Can you walk to City Walk from RPR??
> 
> Thanks in advance!



yes.

take the path and you will end up on the left side of Margarittaville.  sp..

it could take you about 7-8 minutes, depending on the pace that you walk.


----------



## beachgirl2000

So I am really hoping to try and get here in October in time for the Epcot Food and Wine Festival and of course Horror Nights at Universal.  I am thinking of staying at Royal Pacific but I need advice:

Should I stay for 2 and then a Disney resort for 4 or Royal Pacific for 3 nights and Disney for 3 nights?  I have never stayed onsite at Universal before and I am really looking forward to doing so -- I am just worried that there isn't enough to do (like Disney) -- If I say 3 nights, I was only going to buy 2 day/2 park passes and on the 3rd day just walk around City Walk and lounge by the pool or if I do stay the extra night should I just buy a 3 day/3park pass?


----------



## macraven

beachgirl2000 said:


> So I am really hoping to try and get here in October in time for the Epcot Food and Wine Festival and of course Horror Nights at Universal.  I am thinking of staying at Royal Pacific but I need advice:
> 
> Should I stay for 2 and then a Disney resort for 4 or Royal Pacific for 3 nights and Disney for 3 nights?  I have never stayed onsite at Universal before and I am really looking forward to doing so -- I am just worried that there isn't enough to do (like Disney) -- If I say 3 nights, I was only going to buy 2 day/2 park passes and on the 3rd day just walk around City Walk and lounge by the pool or if I do stay the extra night should I just buy a 3 day/3park pass?



buy the basic number of tickets that you know you will need.
if your plans change, you can add tickets to what you have.
go to guest services for that process.
you pay the difference between.

you need to do this by the last day of your last valid ticket before you leave the park to upgrade them.

i love staying on site.
i do hhn for 4 nights on my vacation.

it is great to be able to return to the onsite hotel once the hhn event is over at 2:00 am.....no busses, taxis, car rides to deal with once hhn is over that night.


i have lengthy stays at both resorts.
i start at the motherland then switch to the darkside resort on the same trip.

do the parks in the day for the rides and shows.
spend some afternoons at the pool.
spend some afternoon and evening time at city walk.
pool hop one afternoon to the other hotels.
have dinner at one of the hotels.
enjoy the glassed in open air fountain portion of the lobby.
i see lots of peeps on their laptops or reading in that lobby section.



you have 6 nights to play around with.
since you have done disney before, split the time period between the two resorts.
or if you want more time at UO due to hhn, go 2 and 4 for the stays.

that way you get both places while on vacation.


i used to do 10 nights at the motherland then 6 nights at the darkside.
now i do only 7 nights/8 days at the motherland and 9 nights at the darkside resort.
i vary my trips to 15-19 days each year on one stay.


----------



## beachgirl2000

Macraven -- thank you so much for your advice and tips!  That sounds like a great idea.  I told my husband that I have even planned just one day of sitting by the pool and relaxing and he couldn't believe it -- I NEVER let anyone relax while we are on vacation!    He wants to stay at RP all 6 nights but I am not sure I can -- I don't think I could ever go to Orlando and NOT go to Disney -- I told him the same thing about Universal -- If I get to Florida, I have to be sure to visit both parks!


----------



## macraven

beachgirl2000 said:


> Macraven -- thank you so much for your advice and tips!  That sounds like a great idea.  I told my husband that I have even planned just one day of sitting by the pool and relaxing and he couldn't believe it -- I NEVER let anyone relax while we are on vacation!    He wants to stay at RP all 6 nights but I am not sure I can -- I don't think I could ever go to Orlando and NOT go to Disney -- I told him the same thing about Universal -- If I get to Florida, I have to be sure to visit both parks!



i feel the same way.

no way could i do a vacation in orlando and not do both parks.


i go solo once a year for a long stay.
i make the most of it.

(other trips are short stays and i never get to do all that i have planned in advance.)


if you start at the motherland and check in early, you have the entire day to do the parks.
on the second day, start early and end back at the resort late.

check out early on day 3 and go to the darkside hotel.  (this way you can have 4 entire days at the darkside)
store your belongings with valet and hit the parks with your hotel card for usage of the express lines.

call it quits late afternoon and hit city walk or back to the hotel for pool time.
do dinner in the evening at city walk.

that's a great first day.

relax the third day you are there.


you will enjoy your pool time.
refreshments sometimes are given out to the guests lounging around the pool.
there is a schedule you will receive in your check in material that lists the pool activities. (times and events, dive in movie dates, etc)

if you are at rph on a saturday at 6-6:30pm, they have a ceremony of using the conch.  also have hula dancing performed.  kids are invited to join in after their performance.

all this stuff is free.


last year it rained on two of the days i was in the park.
stormed so bad i called it quits and decided to return to the room before noon.

outside the section where you get off the boat dock, TM's stood and gave out warm towels to have the guests use to dry off.
also had the TM's outside the building doors that leads to the elevators.

what a nice touch for guests!


i think you will enjoy doing a 2 night at the motherland and a 4 night at the darkside.
with 4 nights, you can relax and enjoy what the hotel has to offer its guests, explore city walk dining and still cover the parks.


----------



## mlacreta

macraven said:


> i have lengthy stays at both resorts.
> i start at the motherland then switch to the darkside resort on the same trip.
> 
> i used to do 10 nights at the motherland then 6 nights at the darkside.
> now i do only 7 nights/8 days at the motherland and 9 nights at the darkside resort.
> i vary my trips to 15-19 days each year on one stay.



Sounds like you might be the person to ask my next question to...We are also jumping from the "motherland to the darkside." (love that...haven't heard it till now....) Do you have any advice getting from SSR to RPR? We have a large party of 8 so I am thinking likely I will need to find a van taxi service.


----------



## macraven

mlacreta said:


> Sounds like you might be the person to ask my next question to...We are also jumping from the "motherland to the darkside." (love that...haven't heard it till now....) Do you have any advice getting from SSR to RPR? We have a large party of 8 so I am thinking likely I will need to find a van taxi service.



i use private car service and the 3 leg trip costs me $130 + tip.

you would need the taxi van unless you could get a better known deal from private car companies.

i know Mears has them and a few other companies use them also.

Murray Hill did have the larger vehicles at one time.
i would have to check their website to see if they still do larger groups.

there are about 4 companies that i have used over the years/since 1996/ to do this motherland to the darkside travel. (private car service)

if you go with the *taxi van* and get picked up at dtd, it will be cheaper in costs.
if you get picked up at the hotel, price slightly higher.

with the taxis, you are paying for the time in the taxi and the mileage you are traveling.

with private car service, you have a flat rate from the motherland resort to the darkside resort.


----------



## anorman

beachgirl2000 said:


> Macraven -- thank you so much for your advice and tips!  That sounds like a great idea.  I told my husband that I have even planned just one day of sitting by the pool and relaxing and he couldn't believe it -- I NEVER let anyone relax while we are on vacation!    He wants to stay at RP all 6 nights but I am not sure I can -- I don't think I could ever go to Orlando and NOT go to Disney -- I told him the same thing about Universal -- If I get to Florida, I have to be sure to visit both parks!



You sound a lot like me.......my BIL looks at my vacation schedule and jokes, "and on this day you have scheduled 5 minutes of spontaneous fun between 3 and 3:05" 

Last year we spent 10 nights at Disney and 4 nights at the darkside, the year before was 14 nights at Disney, the year before that it was 11 nights at Disney, and on our first trip it was 8 nights at Disney.  We have always visited other parks but stayed primarily at Disney.  

This year we are planning on taking a break from Disney!!!!!!  We have 3 nights booked at RPR and 8 nights at a Vacation Villa before we head to the beach for a couple of days of much deserved relaxation.  I'm looking forward to a nice change of pace but it's kind of stressing me out......with no Disney dining reservations to plan, what am I supposed to do??????  

I think you should go ahead and focus on Universal.  It is more than worth it to spend your entire trip onsite....there is so much to see and do; it sometimes doesn't get enough credit.  I love it!


----------



## SgtClaymore

I love this resort and how they offer special to there guest such as:

SKIP THE REGULAR LINES with Universal ExpressSM Unlimited ride access* in both theme parks - 

and

Early Park Admission to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, one hour before the theme park opens


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

I've read that you can get in restaurants faster, also staying onsite.
Is this true for margarita ville and bubba Gump?
Just wondering if we get on the front of the waiting list or just how much faster it would be ?
Can I call before we head to that restaurant to be put on the list?
Thanks


----------



## Planning fanatic mom

LuvindisCruiser said:


> I've read that you can get in restaurants faster, also staying onsite.
> Is this true for margarita ville and bubba Gump?
> Just wondering if we get on the front of the waiting list or just how much faster it would be ?
> Can I call before we head to that restaurant to be put on the list?
> Thanks



I have the same exact questions. We are driving in one day and don't want to make a reservation because we aren't exactly sure when we will get there. However, if we can be put close to the front of a list, that would be great. Yes, we are staying at Royal Pacific.

I hope we both get an answer.


----------



## danacath

LuvindisCruiser said:


> I've read that you can get in restaurants faster, also staying onsite.
> Is this true for margarita ville and bubba Gump?
> Just wondering if we get on the front of the waiting list or just how much faster it would be ?
> Can I call before we head to that restaurant to be put on the list?
> Thanks



I have a similar question, too, except that we were thinking of eating at City Walk on Easter Sunday.  I have visions of massive gridlock at all of the restaurants that day.   

I'm also wondering if and how this hotel perk works at Three Broomsticks, since it's not really a table service restaurant.  When placing our order, is there a separate queue for onsite hotel guests?


----------



## Bluer101

Just show the Citywalk restaurant your hotel key and you will be put on another list. It just makes the wait shorter than the rest of the public. I can't remember though if Bubba Gump's participates in it.


----------



## Echo queen

LuvindisCruiser said:


> I've read that you can get in restaurants faster, also staying onsite.
> Is this true for margarita ville and bubba Gump?
> Just wondering if we get on the front of the waiting list or just how much faster it would be ?
> Can I call before we head to that restaurant to be put on the list?
> Thanks



We visit bubba gumps every visit and there was no wait list, we got right in.  4  visits staying on site.  The restaurant is huge.  Just had drinks at MV.    Good luck


----------



## macraven

Bubba Gump does not do reservations.
in the past, they have not honored hotel guest with priority seating.


if that has changed since earlier in the year, it's new to me.


some of the restaurants in City Walk honor the guests with priority seatings if staying onsite.

at HRC, if you have the AA/all access card, you get first availabilty.


----------



## beachgirl2000

anorman said:


> You sound a lot like me.......my BIL looks at my vacation schedule and jokes, "and on this day you have scheduled 5 minutes of spontaneous fun between 3 and 3:05"
> 
> Last year we spent 10 nights at Disney and 4 nights at the darkside, the year before was 14 nights at Disney, the year before that it was 11 nights at Disney, and on our first trip it was 8 nights at Disney.  We have always visited other parks but stayed primarily at Disney.
> 
> This year we are planning on taking a break from Disney!!!!!!  We have 3 nights booked at RPR and 8 nights at a Vacation Villa before we head to the beach for a couple of days of much deserved relaxation.  I'm looking forward to a nice change of pace but it's kind of stressing me out......with no Disney dining reservations to plan, what am I supposed to do??????
> 
> I think you should go ahead and focus on Universal.  It is more than worth it to spend your entire trip onsite....there is so much to see and do; it sometimes doesn't get enough credit.  I love it!



Haha -- I get tortured endlessly because of my typewritten itineraries.  But as my husband tells people "She may be nuts but she makes sure you see and do everything" -- Thanks hon!  

One year we went to Madeira Beach (Gulf Coast) and I was in a panic that I was 90 minutes away from Disney/Universal so we actually did a day trip to Universal and Margaritaville just to calm my nerves   But I would love to go back to the Gulf Coast someday -- Maybe when I am older and Disney is finally out of my system (I can never imagine that happen -- I am worse than my son)!

Thanks for all the help - Hopefully in the next month or so, I can go ahead and start planning.  My husband is starting a new job and we have to find out all of the details with vacation, etc. before I can actually book it!  He wants to do Universal only but then I reminded him that we are going during Food & Wine Festiral and that I LOVE Epcot so he agreed that we have to stay in Disney at least 2-3 nights!    I just hope it all works out!


----------



## anorman

beachgirl2000 said:


> Haha -- I get tortured endlessly because of my typewritten itineraries.  But as my husband tells people "She may be nuts but she makes sure you see and do everything" -- Thanks hon!
> 
> One year we went to Madeira Beach (Gulf Coast) and I was in a panic that I was 90 minutes away from Disney/Universal so we actually did a day trip to Universal and Margaritaville just to calm my nerves   But I would love to go back to the Gulf Coast someday -- Maybe when I am older and Disney is finally out of my system (I can never imagine that happen -- I am worse than my son)!
> 
> Thanks for all the help - Hopefully in the next month or so, I can go ahead and start planning.  My husband is starting a new job and we have to find out all of the details with vacation, etc. before I can actually book it!  He wants to do Universal only but then I reminded him that we are going during Food & Wine Festiral and that I LOVE Epcot so he agreed that we have to stay in Disney at least 2-3 nights!    I just hope it all works out!



Good news!  Hopefully you will be planning like mad in no time at all once your hubby gets his vacay sorted out.  Have fun!


----------



## pooki1

I have a question about hotel parking. We are staying at royal pacific on may 20th,arriving Sunday morning,staying one night and checking out Monday morning. We will spend Sunday at US and monday at WWOHP leaving in the afternoon. I was told by hotel rep they charge parking nightly,is there a time frame ? Will we be charged for 2nights? Thankyou!


----------



## bumbershoot

pooki1 said:


> I have a question about hotel parking. We are staying at royal pacific on may 20th,arriving Sunday morning,staying one night and checking out Monday morning. We will spend Sunday at US and monday at WWOHP leaving in the afternoon. I was told by hotel rep they charge parking nightly,is there a time frame ? Will we be charged for 2nights? Thankyou!



As long as you are out of the parking lot by midnight, you'll just have the one night charged.  When the hotel person said nightly, they meant nightly; they charge at midnight, according to the front desk people.  So if you're not there at midnight (you swipe your keycard to get in and out of the parking garage), you won't be charged a second fee.

It's just all so civilized.  



*danacath*, you asked:



> I'm also wondering if and how this hotel perk works at Three Broomsticks, since it's not really a table service restaurant. When placing our order, is there a separate queue for onsite hotel guests?



For package holders there's a breakfast thing available.  I don't know much about that as the offerings don't interest me enough to find out.  

But at 10:30 the 3 Broomsticks opens for *lunch*, and that's open to all.  And no, there's no separate line.  It's counter service, and it's for everyone.

For whatever reason, we always seem to be hungry for lunch by that time anyway, when we're in WWoHP, so we beat the lunch rush by going *early*.


----------



## Corly

Hi! I am planning our arrival day and wanted to double-check that we can in fact arrive at the hotel around 2 and swim until 4/when our room is ready

We have a 6:00 resist at Islands for dinner and are hoping for a swim-in movie for a restful night before WWoHP!


----------



## macraven

Corly said:


> Hi! I am planning our arrival day and wanted to double-check that we can in fact arrive at the hotel around 2 and swim until 4/when our room is ready
> 
> We have a 6:00 resist at Islands for dinner and are hoping for a swim-in movie for a restful night before WWoHP!



yes, you can.


----------



## schumigirl

LuvindisCruiser said:


> I've read that you can get in restaurants faster, also staying onsite.
> Is this true for margarita ville and bubba Gump?
> Just wondering if we get on the front of the waiting list or just how much faster it would be ?
> Can I call before we head to that restaurant to be put on the list?
> Thanks



It`s certainly true for Margaritaville, we have done this a few times when it was really busy. One time we saved around a 20 minutes wait and got a table in 10.  Other times there was not much of a wait anyway.

Don`t know about BG as we have never wanted to eat here for some reason.


----------



## twinsmom

I just booked RPH for April 10-14 at rate of $322 per night. Am traveling with 4 kids.....am planning on bringing a cooler to keep drinks etc in room.  I have been at Portofino for business multiple times but never with the kids. We are typical Disney vacationers. What is best location for quick access to boat to parks? Also if I bring one of my kids friends can we squeeze him in the room you think and how would that work with the room key card to get fast access to rides? I don't think I can handle another child but my oldest just mentioned he may want to bring a friend. Any other good tips? I appreciate your help!


----------



## damo

twinsmom said:


> I just booked RPH for April 10-14 at rate of $322 per night. Am traveling with 4 kids.....am planning on bringing a cooler to keep drinks etc in room.  I have been at Portofino for business multiple times but never with the kids. We are typical Disney vacationers. What is best location for quick access to boat to parks? Also if I bring one of my kids friends can we squeeze him in the room you think and how would that work with the room key card to get fast access to rides? I don't think I can handle another child but my oldest just mentioned he may want to bring a friend. Any other good tips? I appreciate your help!



You'll have a problem if you bring another child.  Each person has a photo ID for using the express lanes and getting into the park for early entry.  You are only allowed a max of 4 kids with 1 adult in the room.

Closest to the boat would be tower 3.  Closest to walk would be tower 1.


----------



## macraven

the onsite hotels have a limit of 5 to a room but there are some suites/villas at pbh that can accommodate 6.

but it will be pricey.


----------



## jagafen

Great thread, with lots of info...thanks Damo and Macraven for all your input.

I was wondering about on-site laundry services. I know there are washers and dryers available, but what about ironing/pressing?  I know there's probably an iron in the room, but i really don't feel like ironing on vacation....how much dough am I looking at to have someone else iron a bunch of men's (and a 9 y/os) dress shirts???


----------



## macraven

from the UO website...



Laundry, Dry Cleaning and Special Services
Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guests needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week 


you know it won't be cheap to use the service.
there are irons in each room with a board.





_btw, who irons while on vacation.........
_


----------



## jagafen

macraven said:


> from the UO website...
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry, Dry Cleaning and Special Services
> Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guest’s needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week
> 
> 
> you know it won't be cheap to use the service.
> there are irons in each room with a board.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> btw, who irons while on vacation.........
> *




EXACTLY!! LOL!! We're kind of the "dress for dinner" type if we're going to a nicer restaurant. I usually wear a sundress, and DH and DS usually wear camp shirts. It's still casual, but "nicer" than parkwear I just want to know if it's going to cost me an arm, or a leg.  I'm a believer in decreasing the sticker shock, so if I can get a ballpark figure aheady of time, it helps to "maintain my vacation vibe." Basically, I don't like suprises! We have had our ironing done for us at AKL at Disney, but for the life of me, I can't remember what they charged!! I know it's going to probably vary by the type of garment....


----------



## damo

No dress shirts required.  Just wear a polo shirt if they want to dress up.  No ironing required!


----------



## macraven

jagafen said:


> [/B]
> 
> EXACTLY!! LOL!! We're kind of the "dress for dinner" type if we're going to a nicer restaurant. I usually wear a sundress, and DH and DS usually wear camp shirts. It's still casual, but "nicer" than parkwear I just want to know if it's going to cost me an arm, or a leg.  I'm a believer in decreasing the sticker shock, so if I can get a ballpark figure aheady of time, it helps to "maintain my vacation vibe." Basically, I don't like suprises! We have had our ironing done for us at AKL at Disney, but for the life of me, I can't remember what they charged!! I know it's going to probably vary by the type of garment....





i don't use the laundry service so i can't answer that part of your question.
i don't even own an iron.
i send out stuff out to our dry cleaners.


you could call the hotel direct and ask what the charges are for the garments.
that way you will have the info in advance and can plan for it.


----------



## rrobinhhalk

Staying at RPR is there a short cut when walking to the park? Was looking on google earth map and it looks like there is a short cut if you brave walking  over the road? Anyone know of a quick way to AOI from RPR? 
thanks


----------



## Bluer101

rrobinhhalk said:


> Staying at RPR is there a short cut when walking to the park? Was looking on google earth map and it looks like there is a short cut if you brave walking  over the road? Anyone know of a quick way to AOI from RPR?
> thanks



The walking path is fast enough. There would be no way without going through tall bushes to get back on the path. The only entry from RPR into Citywalk is right beside Margaritaville.


----------



## macraven

rrobinhhalk said:


> Staying at RPR is there a short cut when walking to the park? Was looking on google earth map and it looks like there is a short cut if you brave walking  over the road? Anyone know of a quick way to AOI from RPR?
> thanks



it all depends on the pace that you walk.


many guests can walk that path in 5/6 minutes easily.

i can't imagine any short cut that would be quicker than that.


----------



## damo

rrobinhhalk said:


> Staying at RPR is there a short cut when walking to the park? Was looking on google earth map and it looks like there is a short cut if you brave walking  over the road? Anyone know of a quick way to AOI from RPR?
> thanks



That shortcut won't get you to a park entrance, so it is kind of a longcut.


----------



## danacath

bumbershoot said:


> For package holders there's a breakfast thing available.  I don't know much about that as the offerings don't interest me enough to find out.
> 
> But at 10:30 the 3 Broomsticks opens for *lunch*, and that's open to all.  And no, there's no separate line.  It's counter service, and it's for everyone.
> 
> For whatever reason, we always seem to be hungry for lunch by that time anyway, when we're in WWoHP, so we beat the lunch rush by going *early*.



Thanks for the reply, bumbershoot.  An early lunch at 3 Broomsticks sounds great, especially since we already have a 4:30 reservation for an early dinner at Mythos.  Whenever possible, our family loves to "zig" while the masses "zag", in order to stay one step ahead of the crowds!


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

Is there flavored creamer for the coffee?
I usually bring my own ........
Thanks!


----------



## bumbershoot

I only remember normal, but shelf-stable (so it's not pure cream) creamers, no flavors.  If you like the flavors, bring your own.


----------



## jedi jen

We are planning a trip in July.  We only stayed one night before, and are planning 3 this July with some resort/pool time.  I thought I read somewhere that you can pool hop to the other Universal resorts.  Is this true?  The HRH pool sounds like it might be fun for the kids (music underwater).  If pool hopping is OK, how does it work?  How do I avoid being embarrassed because we are walking out of the resort, wet after a swim and in swimming attire (with cover ups of course)?  Also, I would love to hear opinions/rankings on the pools?  Does anyone have a favorite?


----------



## macraven

pool hopping is encouraged.
take your hotel room key to get keys at the other pools.

you can travel by foot, water taxi, rick shaw to the other hotels.


if you put charging on your cc, you can charge any food/beverage items at the other hotel pool.

most peeps bring a change of clothes and use the pool room to change after swimming and returning to other hotel.

i have seen some ladies and gents put the kwi dry shorts over the bottoms of their suits and a cover over instead of changing clothes when leaving the other hotel pool.


----------



## bumbershoot

When we hopped to HRH's pool from PBR, I had my suit and shorts on under my coverup.  I would do the same for any hopping.  DS just wore his swim trunks and a shirt.  (and we both had crocs)

FWIW, the HRH water isn't that deep.  The slide is terrific according to DS (I seem to only like Boardwalk's slide at WDW), but there wasn't much actual swimming possible, since the water was so shallow.  Just be aware of that.  (So far, in my own personal experience and opinion, RPR has been about the best for swimming around as far as main pools go)


----------



## jedi jen

Thank you both so much.  I agree that I love RPR's pool and expect we will be doing most of our "pooling" there.    I like knowing that we can pool hop if we want to.  That is such a nice perk.


----------



## jagafen

jagafen said:


> Great thread, with lots of info...thanks Damo and Macraven for all your input.
> 
> I was wondering about on-site laundry services. I know there are washers and dryers available, but what about ironing/pressing?  I know there's probably an iron in the room, but i really don't feel like ironing on vacation....how much dough am I looking at to have someone else iron a bunch of men's (and a 9 y/os) dress shirts???



Just to bring my origional question "Full circle", I did find the info I was looking for....prices are reasonable for what we need. $6-$11 to iron the types of clothing we bring with us on vacation, depending on garment....just in case anyone else wants to know...


----------



## anorman

We were there last year at the RPR and didn't pool hop but I have heard the the HRH has a good one so we may try it this year.  Only 4 months to go till we get there!


----------



## JessicaR

My kids especially pool-hop. Room Key is ALL you need! Favorite pool atmosphere and slide is Hard Rock.  

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## englishrose47

Will be at RPR Sept. 20th thru 24th with a group of 8 Dev. disabled !!Can't wait , this is my first time to Universal !!!!


----------



## gymboqueenkaylee

We will be at RPH at the end of June and I can't wait. Getting really excited. Definately going to have to "pool hop". DD is extremely excited that she will be allowed to do this.


----------



## Ali

I've never been to a Universal hotel and I've never been to IOA.  If I have a child who doesn't like scary rides and is mainly interested in playing in water, how much time do you think we will need inside the park?  I want to go see the Harry Potter area. And what is the short cut?

also, what is the mini bar key and how much does it cost? I read many pages and can't figure out why people are so opposed to it.


----------



## bumbershoot

Ali said:


> I've never been to a Universal hotel and I've never been to IOA.  If I have a child who doesn't like scary rides and is mainly interested in playing in water, how much time do you think we will need inside the park?  I want to go see the Harry Potter area. And what is the short cut?
> 
> also, what is the mini bar key and how much does it cost? I read many pages and can't figure out why people are so opposed to it.



I would look at a map of all of IOA, figure out what *else* you might want to ride, and what your child might also like (Suess!), and go from there.  It's not *just* Wizarding World that you might like.  

The problem with minibars is that sometimes you get charged when you haven't taken anything from it.  And with a child, they don't always understand that it's not "yours", that you will have to pay a ton for it.

The key is free.  It's the items inside the minibar that aren't free.  And, when we stayed at RPR our first time in Dec '10, there were also boxes of things (cookies, and maybe popcorn?) out, near the coffeemaker, that were exorbitantly priced, that we had to warn DS about multiple times.  

I typically just turn the key down at checkin, because we're NOT going to use any of the items in the minibar, and don't want to deal with the hassle if they think I've used the minibar.


----------



## englishrose47

bumbershoot said:


> I would look at a map of all of IOA, figure out what *else* you might want to ride, and what your child might also like (Suess!), and go from there.  It's not *just* Wizarding World that you might like.
> 
> The problem with minibars is that sometimes you get charged when you haven't taken anything from it.  And with a child, they don't always understand that it's not "yours", that you will have to pay a ton for it.
> 
> The key is free.  It's the items inside the minibar that aren't free.  And, when we stayed at RPR our first time in Dec '10, there were also boxes of things (cookies, and maybe popcorn?) out, near the coffeemaker, that were exorbitantly priced, that we had to warn DS about multiple times.
> 
> I typically just turn the key down at checkin, because we're NOT going to use any of the items in the minibar, and don't want to deal with the hassle if they think I've used the minibar.


When we go in September we will definately be refusing 5 keys . With8 Dev. Disabled I seriously doubt they would understand that the goodies were not for them !!!


----------



## JessicaR

englishrose47 said:


> When we go in September we will definately be refusing 5 keys . With8 Dev. Disabled I seriously doubt they would understand that the goodies were not for them !!!



Only one key for the mini fridge.


----------



## englishrose47

JessicaR said:


> Only one key for the mini fridge.


We will have 5 rooms !!!!


----------



## JessicaR

englishrose47 said:


> We will have 5 rooms !!!!



Ohhh! Thats quite a group - hope you have a great time!


----------



## englishrose47

JessicaR said:


> Ohhh! Thats quite a group - hope you have a great time!



Yes My friend and I will be Escorts for 8 Dev. Disabled, only 2 per room is a biggie with the agency usually so that makes 5 rooms !! While it is a working vacation ( Idon't get paid) all my expenses are paid I just need spending money for souvenirs !!I do about 3 to for different trips a year and absolutely LOVE it . We are both super excited to see Universal and will be staying at RPR!!!!!


----------



## GlendaO

macraven said:


> the onsite hotels have a limit of 5 to a room but there are some suites/villas at pbh that can accommodate 6.
> 
> but it will be pricey.



I noticed that the rooms accommodate five people.  How?

Two queen beds; two per bed? I feel like I'm missing something 

I'd thought about seeing if my mom wanted to go but looking at the room photos, I don't know where we'd put her.


----------



## BrerMama

GlendaO said:


> I noticed that the rooms accommodate five people.  How?
> 
> Two queen beds; two per bed? I feel like I'm missing something
> 
> I'd thought about seeing if my mom wanted to go but looking at the room photos, I don't know where we'd put her.



You'd have to get a rollaway for $25/night. Or bring an air bed.


----------



## pixeegrl

GlendaO said:


> I noticed that the rooms accommodate five people.  How?
> 
> Two queen beds; two per bed? I feel like I'm missing something
> 
> I'd thought about seeing if my mom wanted to go but looking at the room photos, I don't know where we'd put her.



Also if you have more than two adults in a room it is an extra $25. I would bring an air mattress for one of your little ones. That is what we did and they fit nicely between the window and bed. When it's not in use just stand it up on it's end. They will give you sheets and blankets and pillows no problem


----------



## mawmaw040510

Coming from Georgia to Fl..  then will get on the turnpike.  Should I just go on down to 1-4 and then to Universal or is there a better exit that will get us to RPR faster..  lol


----------



## Bluer101

mawmaw040510 said:


> Coming from Georgia to Fl..  then will get on the turnpike.  Should I just go on down to 1-4 and then to Universal or is there a better exit that will get us to RPR faster..  lol



We come from the south and get off at I-4 and then a little west. There is a separate exit that puts you right by RPR. It's going to be the second entrance because the first is the convention area.


----------



## mawmaw040510

THANKS!!


----------



## 66Tink

Stayed at RP for the first time (club level) a few weeks ago and LOVED it   In fact, we want to book for a few days during DD's February break in 2013 and I can't seem to make ressies on line at either Loews or Universal Orlando   Does anyone know do I have to call directly to book for 2013 or is it just possible that there are no rooms available this week?  Thanks for your help


----------



## Bluer101

66Tink said:


> Stayed at RP for the first time (club level) a few weeks ago and LOVED it   In fact, we want to book for a few days during DD's February break in 2013 and I can't seem to make ressies on line at either Loews or Universal Orlando   Does anyone know do I have to call directly to book for 2013 or is it just possible that there are no rooms available this week?  Thanks for your help



Probally to far out, call them directly. You will pay rack rate but keep checking and if it goes lower just call back to change.


----------



## Planning fanatic mom

Hello,

I was wondering about how the tickets work at RPR and the parks. Is it like Disney that I will receive one card for my room key, park tickets, and Express Pass or are they multiple tickets/cards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damo

Planning fanatic mom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering about how the tickets work at RPR and the parks. Is it like Disney that I will receive one card for my room key, park tickets, and Express Pass or are they multiple tickets/cards?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



They are all different cards.  Right now, your room key serves as your express pass but in the future they plan to have a separate express pass with your photo on it.


----------



## west&east

Booked a last minute trip for myself, DH, DD13, DS9 and one friend for each child. We have two connecting standard rooms, a king connecting to a queen. FYI, joining AAA got us a great discount. Calling the hotel directly helped too because they a) got us the two separate room types that I could not do under one reservation on the AAA website, b) still gave us the AAA rate, c) gave us the appropriate rate for Sat and Sun night (Sun night was cheaper but the AAA site tried to charge me the same both nights), and d) guaranteed the connecting rooms. 

We usually stay CL at Disney but with 6 of us for just 2 nights couldn't justify it at Universal. We will be biting our nails to go see Mickey but are going to try and make this a Disney free trip. We have two more nights after we leave RPR but are planning on Sea World and maybe LegoLand...


----------



## jayster263

dan4747 said:


> Can you walk from RPR to the parks? How far or long a walk is it?



Yes you can walk, it is around a 1/2 mile to each park. You enter at citiwalk, and then go to either park. 

The boat ride is quicker (obviously) and not so bad. You can also get a rickshaw bike ride from the citiwalk area back to the hotel (a tip to the driver is required)

I have heard people say the walk is really nice, I did it once, but since you walk so much in the parks, save your energy by using the free transportation.


----------



## jayster263

That is part of the RPR....it is pretty stand alone by itself...the HRH and PB are not close at all to it.


----------



## jayster263

jayster263 said:


> That is part of the RPR....it is pretty stand alone by itself...the HRH and PB are not close at all to it.



I decided to splurge a little extra on our trip 8-26 to 9-1....I booked a club level room and was just curious, other than the breakfast and happy hour, what other perks are there?....does anyone have any advice on how to get the most out of my stay in the club level?


----------



## damo

jayster263 said:


> I decided to splurge a little extra on our trip 8-26 to 9-1....I booked a club level room and was just curious, other than the breakfast and happy hour, what other perks are there?....does anyone have any advice on how to get the most out of my stay in the club level?



You can get drinks from there all day.  Get your bottles of water before you head to the parks.


----------



## JessicaR

jayster263 said:


> I decided to splurge a little extra on our trip 8-26 to 9-1....I booked a club level room and was just curious, other than the breakfast and happy hour, what other perks are there?....does anyone have any advice on how to get the most out of my stay in the club level?



 CL at RPR, I find that the appetizers they put out with happy hour are really good and filling. We could have easily skipped dinner. My kids did a few night and just went to the pool and had a late snack back in the room from the cookies and desserts they had out.

There are chips and snacks as well as water and sodas to take during the day. We save a bundle in water and soda with two teens. 

You can rent a cabana at a discount, have access to the gym free. 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## idgy

This may be a strange question but..You know the glasses they set out in the rooms next to the ice bucket? Does anyone know if they are real glass or plastic/disposable cups? We'll be staying at Royal Pacific in October.

thanks!


----------



## Lycaon

idgy said:


> This may be a strange question but..You know the glasses they set out in the rooms next to the ice bucket? Does anyone know if they are real glass or plastic/disposable cups?



They are real glass. Disposable coffee cups are also provided.


----------



## idgy

Thanks for the information...


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Hi, Is there still an Entertainment book rate? I keep reading about it in the early pages of this thread, but not sure if they still offer it. And...this is the first year that I didn't get the book, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## pixeegrl

Nope, no more entertainment rate sorry. You can get a military rate (if applicable) by calling reservation line, AAA rate (must call or check the AAA site to get) the APH (annual pass holder rate....the top two passes not the cheapest one) and the SMSM (stay more save more rate for stays of at least 3 nights).


----------



## DisneyToddlers

pixeegrl said:


> Nope, no more entertainment rate sorry. You can get a military rate (if applicable) by calling reservation line, AAA rate (must call or check the AAA site to get) the APH (annual pass holder rate....the top two passes not the cheapest one) and the SMSM (stay more save more rate for stays of at least 3 nights).



OK, thanks so much for your reply! I kind of figured that when I didn't see recent posts about it. I was looking on Hotwire for their hot rates where they don't reveal the hotel, and I don't think Royal Pacific is listed. It looks like Portofino is listed, but would really like to stay at Royal Pacific. I will call about the AAA rate to see if it is better than the SMSM rate. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyToddlers

DisneyToddlers said:


> OK, thanks so much for your reply! I kind of figured that when I didn't see recent posts about it. I was looking on Hotwire for their hot rates where they don't reveal the hotel, and I don't think Royal Pacific is listed. It looks like Portofino is listed, but would really like to stay at Royal Pacific. I will call about the AAA rate to see if it is better than the SMSM rate. Thanks!



Just called a little while ago and made our reservation! The AAA rate was a little less expensive than the SMSM rate for our dates.


----------



## macraven

Woo Hoo........


----------



## DisneyToddlers

macraven said:


> Woo Hoo........




 Thanks for the Woo Hoo, LOL!


----------



## Planning fanatic mom

Just spent last night at Royal Pacific. It was very nice. 5th floor, Tower 2.

There is a convention of Mayors at the resort. Lots of people in suits. 

I'd go back there again someday.

The extra price for the hotel in order to get the Express Pass was certainly worth it.


----------



## idgy

I know this has been talked about over and over, but I am still confused. If someone would be so kind.....So, tower 2 is pets. Of towers 1 and 3, one of them is closer to the water taxi and one is closer to walking path right? which is which? 
Any idea what room numbers are closest to the elevators?

And one more,  are the elevators and ice machines close together or at opposite ends of the halls? 

I don't really care about our view, I'm all about location!


----------



## tricky1

Tower 2 lower floor is for pets
Tower 3 is closer to the docks than tower 1(closest to walking path)
Ice machines are located away from the elevators

I don't know about the room #s


----------



## Bluer101

For the room numbers they go like this:

Each room number has 4 numbers.

The first number is the tower. 
The second number is the floor. 
The last 2 numbers are the rooms on that floor. 

So if you say room 1729, it's tower 1, seventh floor, room 29. 

Also the rooms count from 00 by the elevators and go up as you go down the halls.  Odd on once side even on other. Each tower has 4 elevators besides the staff elevators hidden out of view.


----------



## idgy

thank you for the excellent information.

everyone is so helpful!


----------



## mumzie2three

Staying club level in Aug. Do I need a grocery stop on the way from airport or is the food in the club sufficient? Has anyone picked up additional food or wished they had?


----------



## englishrose47

Can you request rooms/floors or towers ? Going with a group of disabled and am hoping for near the water taxis !!!


----------



## macraven

mumzie2three said:


> Staying club level in Aug. Do I need a grocery stop on the way from airport or is the food in the club sufficient? Has anyone picked up additional food or wished they had?



_others might not agree with me but i don't think the food offerings is a substitute for a meal.
i guess it depends if you are the type that want a full meal or just snacking to tied you over until you have a meal.


breakfast offerings in the lounge might be fine for your family as it has cereal, pastries, muffins, fruit, etc.


the snacks in the daytime are usually snack type items such as chips, pretzels, etc.  (crustables i did see one year)
water, soda, coffee and tea are available when club lounge is open.


the first evening offering is good but not a meal.
kind of a light meal.
usually a hot item, cheeses, fruit, couple of salad dishes, etc.

the sweet hour is really good but i rarely am back at the hotel for that time period.

all of the offerings are really very good but nothing that i would consider that would take the place of a meal.



when i use the club lounge, i do a grocery stop for snack items.
i don't buy water or soda as i get that in the lounge.
i do buy snacks such as pbutter and cheese crackers, cracker jack, beef jerky and twix bars.  
_


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> Can you request rooms/floors or towers ? Going with a group of disabled and am hoping for near the water taxis !!!



_yes you can.
_


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _yes you can.
> _



Should have asked before where do you call for room location requests ??


----------



## derekburgan

mumzie2three said:


> Staying club level in Aug. Do I need a grocery stop on the way from airport or is the food in the club sufficient? Has anyone picked up additional food or wished they had?



I booked Club Level on my last stay and had myself (very picky eater), my g/f (vegan), her daughter and husband, and their two year old. I think a trip to the store is completely unnecessary. I was blown away at the offerings they had available. The breakfast options alone blow away any "continental breakfast" other hotels I have been at and also perfect to "grab and go" if you want to take stuff with you to the park. I had to cancel planned meals at the Hard Rock Cafe and Margarittaville because we had too many other options available.

We probably got our money back just in beer/wine at night. Maybe I had my expectations set pretty low from hearing about Disney Club Level experiences on shows like WDW Today, but I was blown away by the RPR's version of it.


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> Should have asked before where do you call for room location requests ??



_with as many rooms as you will need, you need to make that request as far out as you can.
and, call again about 4-5 days out from arrival to make sure your reservation notes are read for accomodating your groups needs.

you would call the hotel directly.
don't call the booking number but the hotel._


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _with as many rooms as you will need, you need to make that request as far out as you can.
> and, call again about 4-5 days out from arrival to make sure your reservation notes are read for accomodating your groups needs.
> 
> you would call the hotel directly.
> don't call the booking number but the hotel._



Thanks, when we go to Disney I call Special Needs and they have always taken care of it !I will look for the direct number for RPR and call next week and se what they say.It reall y hs imperative that we are all on the same floor !!!


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> Thanks, when we go to Disney I call Special Needs and they have always taken care of it !I will look for the direct number for RPR and call next week and se what they say.It reall y hs imperative that we are all on the same floor !!!



_i totally understand what you mean.
you are the chaperone and need to be near the group all the time.

when you made the reservations for the room, did you have the tm list your requests about being kept together?
did you tell them that this is a group of special need adults and you needed rooms together and a convenient location?

if so, call the hotel and ask if all of that is in the notes.

if not, have it listed.

_


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _i totally understand what you mean.
> you are the chaperone and need to be near the group all the time.
> 
> when you made the reservations for the room, did you have the tm list your requests about being kept together?
> did you tell them that this is a group of special need adults and you needed rooms together and a convenient location?
> 
> if so, call the hotel and ask if all of that is in the notes.
> 
> if not, have it listed.
> 
> _



I will call the TA for the agency to find out what she requested , as I have nothing to do with booking the resort the tickets or the flights, which seeing as I am not paying is fine with me !! She has always answered any questions and been very helpful . So that had better be my first call. Thanks for your help !!


----------



## macraven

if the TA did not make the requests for room locations and you all be next to each other, you can work with the hotel directly to make it happen.


----------



## pinkxray

I am considering booking a CL room. I have a couple of questions.

I'm guessing the CL rooms are in a certain tower? Which one is that? Also, I have seen a review where the person requested a theme park view, who do I put a request in with, the person I make the reservation with?


Another question about the resort- I see that TS food places, but are there any quick service places that have a quick breakfast or lunch instead of buffet? 

Thanks!


----------



## JessicaR

pinkxray said:


> I am considering booking a CL room. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I'm guessing the CL rooms are in a certain tower? Which one is that? Also, I have seen a review where the person requested a theme park view, who do I put a request in with, the person I make the reservation with?
> 
> 
> Another question about the resort- I see that TS food places, but are there any quick service places that have a quick breakfast or lunch instead of buffet?
> 
> Thanks!



Club is in Tower 3. You can request a view at time of booking.

Grab breakfast in the lobby(Orchid Court)  or at CityWalk or in the park at either bakery as you enter. For lunch at the hotel the Bula Bar poolside is terrific.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Can you make a reservation for the breakfast at the Island Dining Room?

I tried through the Universal site and Open Tables but they would only make the reservation for dinner.  Should I call or just wing it when we get there?

Thanks!


----------



## Echo queen

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Can you make a reservation for the breakfast at the Island Dining Room?
> 
> I tried through the Universal site and Open Tables but they would only make the reservation for dinner.  Should I call or just wing it when we get there?
> 
> Thanks!



No ressie needed for breakfast


----------



## ky07

DisneyMomx7 said:
			
		

> Can you make a reservation for the breakfast at the Island Dining Room?
> 
> I tried through the Universal site and Open Tables but they would only make the reservation for dinner.  Should I call or just wing it when we get there?
> 
> Thanks!



When we ate breakfast at the island dining room we never had to make a reservation 
So I would just wing it


----------



## AllieV

Two questions on this hotel:

1) The site mentions that a king bed room can only have 2 adults, but 3 if you rent a $25/nt rollaway.  At what age do they consider a child an adult?  Would they let you have a king bed room with a toddler (and 2 parents) without renting the rollaway?

2) Is there a kid's club here? I read there is one at Hard Rock and that may be the deciding factor for where to stay.  I like the idea of being walking distance to city walk here, but if we had to boat over to the kid's club then back, it becomes more trouble than staying further away.

Thanks; good thread.


----------



## macraven

AllieV said:


> Two questions on this hotel:
> 
> 1) The site mentions that a king bed room can only have 2 adults, but 3 if you rent a $25/nt rollaway.  At what age do they consider a child an adult?  Would they let you have a king bed room with a toddler (and 2 parents) without renting the rollaway?
> 
> 2) Is there a kid's club here? I read there is one at Hard Rock and that may be the deciding factor for where to stay.  I like the idea of being walking distance to city walk here, but if we had to boat over to the kid's club then back, it becomes more trouble than staying further away.
> 
> Thanks; good thread.



_age 18 and up is considered adult.

check out the website for more info on rph.
it covers most of your questions above.

you can see pics of the kids club and pics of the rooms on the site.

also check out www.oyster.com for more pictures of the hotel._


----------



## JessicaR

AllieV said:


> Two questions on this hotel:
> 
> 1) The site mentions that a king bed room can only have 2 adults, but 3 if you rent a $25/nt rollaway.  At what age do they consider a child an adult?  Would they let you have a king bed room with a toddler (and 2 parents) without renting the rollaway?
> 
> 2) Is there a kid's club here? I read there is one at Hard Rock and that may be the deciding factor for where to stay.  I like the idea of being walking distance to city walk here, but if we had to boat over to the kid's club then back, it becomes more trouble than staying further away.
> 
> Thanks; good thread.



All three hotels have a kids club.

You aren't required to have a roll-away. You can opt to not have one.

The walk to citywalk is close from HRH and RPR. It actually isn't terrible from PBH either. Stay at the place that appeals to you most.


----------



## fdecker

I'm a little worried now reading about the photo ID cards. We will be at Disney until Wednesday and then renting a car to drive to get to Royal Pacific, give them our luggage, and then go to the parks. But if we can't check in at 7am, will they give us what we need so we can spend the day at the park and check in later?

Also, do they charge for parking our rental car there?


----------



## buckeev

fdecker said:


> I'm a little worried now reading about the photo ID cards. We will be at Disney until Wednesday and then renting a car to drive to get to Royal Pacific, give them our luggage, and then go to the parks. But if we can't check in at 7am, will they give us what we need so we can spend the day at the park and check in later?
> 
> Also, do they charge for parking our rental car there?



Yes...and yes.
The Kiosks for the Express Pass are just past the check in spot in the lobby...very quick and painless...(until you see how bad your hair looks..well...my hair anyway).
Parking is crazy expensive-($17 per day for self parking)-, but a "necessary" evil..I guess.


----------



## macraven

fdecker said:


> I'm a little worried now reading about the photo ID cards. We will be at Disney until Wednesday and then renting a car to drive to get to Royal Pacific, give them our luggage, and then go to the parks. But if we can't check in at 7am, will they give us what we need so we can spend the day at the park and check in later?
> 
> Also, do they charge for parking our rental car there?



_you can check in at 6:00 am if you wish.
your room might not be ready, but you can do the checkin stuff, get your room keys and be eligible for the early entry for ioa.

everyone that parks at the onsite hotels pays the $17 + tax charge per night.

charges occur at midnight so you don't pay for the day you check out of the hotel for parking fees.


i have read that the kiosks for the photo id's are at the hotels.
i also read that those kiosks should be at certain parts in or near the parks.

that's based on what others have reported that have recently returned from their vacation stay.

to find out first hand, send an email to guest services at universal and inquire where the photo id's can be made if not at the hotel._


----------



## anorman

Checking in at RPR in just 6 days!  Can't wait!


----------



## anorman

I know we stayed here last year but for the life of me I can't remember.......
Can you charge park purchases and dining to your room when you are staying onsite?  We check in at the RPR on the 13th and I am trying to decide how much cash I need to take with me.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

anorman said:


> I know we stayed here last year but for the life of me I can't remember.......
> Can you charge park purchases and dining to your room when you are staying onsite?  We check in at the RPR on the 13th and I am trying to decide how much cash I need to take with me.



Yep, you sure can , or @ least you could the last time I stayed there. Of course that was in 2010, so better wait for someone with more recent experiences to verify.


----------



## damo

Pink Flamingo said:


> Yep, you sure can , or @ least you could the last time I stayed there. Of course that was in 2010, so better wait for someone with more recent experiences to verify.



Yup, you can.  Nothing has changed.


----------



## anorman

damo said:


> Yup, you can.  Nothing has changed.





Pink Flamingo said:


> Yep, you sure can , or @ least you could the last time I stayed there. Of course that was in 2010, so better wait for someone with more recent experiences to verify.



Thanks!  That makes things much easier.


----------



## pigletto

I tried a search for these questions but came up empty. Hopefully someone knows

This will be our second stay at RPR and I know that there is 17 dollar per night parking fee. What I can't remember is if there is a resort fee per night and what the tax rate is?

We leave in 12 days and I am trying to work out a comprehensive budget and I can't find that info anywhere. Hope someone can help. Thanks


----------



## macraven

_no resort fees_


----------



## JessicaR

Tax rate is 12.5%


----------



## anorman

The day is finally here!  We leave in just a few short hours for a gruelling long day of airtravel..............it will take us about 10 hours to get there.  I can't wait to arrive at my fave, the RPR.  YAY!!!!


----------



## damo

anorman said:


> The day is finally here!  We leave in just a few short hours for a gruelling long day of airtravel..............it will take us about 10 hours to get there.  I can't wait to arrive at my fave, the RPR.  YAY!!!!




Have fun!!!


----------



## Echo queen

anorman said:


> The day is finally here!  We leave in just a few short hours for a gruelling long day of airtravel..............it will take us about 10 hours to get there.  I can't wait to arrive at my fave, the RPR.  YAY!!!!



Have a great vacation, just remember 10 hr of airtime = how many driving hours  enjoy.


----------



## ryalluvdiz

I tried to look online for room prices for next June.  I can see they are not out yet.  I guess I could call, but I was wondering if anyone knew what room costs are about for midweek for the monthe of June.  If anyone can tell me this years prices that would give me a better idea at what I'm looking at paying for next year!


----------



## pixeegrl

ryalluvdiz said:


> I tried to look online for room prices for next June.  I can see they are not out yet.  I guess I could call, but I was wondering if anyone knew what room costs are about for midweek for the monthe of June.  If anyone can tell me this years prices that would give me a better idea at what I'm looking at paying for next year!



Check here  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2858807 it's the 2012 date and rate thread


----------



## macraven

ryalluvdiz said:


> I tried to look online for room prices for next June.  I can see they are not out yet.  I guess I could call, but I was wondering if anyone knew what room costs are about for midweek for the monthe of June.  If anyone can tell me this years prices that would give me a better idea at what I'm looking at paying for next year!



_check the date/rate thread.
past prices/dates are all there._


----------



## Candycane83

How's this hotel with really late check ins?  with the flight I'm looking at, we would land around midnight.... Thanks to anyone with any info or experience to share!


----------



## macraven

Candycane83 said:


> How's this hotel with really late check ins?  with the flight I'm looking at, we would land around midnight.... Thanks to anyone with any info or experience to share!



_call the hotel before you leave on your trip.

have them put a note in your ressie you will be arriving late, give them the time your plane lands.

by giving them a heads up, you should be fine._


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Hi again!

We have a waterview standard room booked at RPH. I would like to request a good, centralized, location that is near the water taxi, and has easy access to the restaurants/pools/amenities. DH and I will be traveling with our 2 DD's, ages 5 and 7. I think we would prefer a pool view over the lake view.

Any suggestions for tower, floor, etc.? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pigletto

Candycane83 said:


> How's this hotel with really late check ins?  with the flight I'm looking at, we would land around midnight.... Thanks to anyone with any info or experience to share!



I called and they noted my reservation. Super easy


----------



## Candycane83

Thanks Pigletto!


----------



## anorman

DisneyToddlers said:


> Hi again!
> 
> We have a waterview standard room booked at RPH. I would like to request a good, centralized, location that is near the water taxi, and has easy access to the restaurants/pools/amenities. DH and I will be traveling with our 2 DD's, ages 5 and 7. I think we would prefer a pool view over the lake view.
> 
> Any suggestions for tower, floor, etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Tower 1 is fairly distant from everything.  Tower 3 might be your best bet.  Floors don't really matter since you pretty much will be using the elevators anyway.


----------



## jperrot1

I have a question.  My wife and our 7 year old son are staying Club Level at Royal Pacific Hotel 8/23 - 8/27 and booked King Room.  I did not notice a stated view.  So, does anyone know what type of view we would have?  Is it a toss up and you find out when you check in?  Are we definitely going to be on the 7th floor or is it possible we might get assigned a 6th floor room (I read on this thread conflicting beliefs that club level is only 7th floor, and some others stated that 6th floor is part of club level also).  We're very excited.


----------



## smidgy

I did spend an hour looking for this info before I posted this question(just so you all don't think I'm lazy)

are there groceries/sundires in the gift shop at RPH?  things like 2 litre bottle of soda, bread, donutz, snacks, etc.

thanks!!!


----------



## macraven

_smidgy, off the lobby there is a gift shop and it does have a soda machine.
and there are shops on the first floor on the walkway to the boat dock.

i always use car service and a grocery stop for my water/soda/etc.
so i don't always pay attention to what else is in the shop.


you could walk to walgreens that is close to PBH for the things you listed above.
take the boat taxi to pbh, walk about 3 minutes to that shopping strip center.

if you over buy, take a taxi back to rph.
the taxi will be close to $5._


----------



## damo

jperrot1 said:


> I have a question.  My wife and our 7 year old son are staying Club Level at Royal Pacific Hotel 8/23 - 8/27 and booked King Room.  I did not notice a stated view.  So, does anyone know what type of view we would have?  Is it a toss up and you find out when you check in?  Are we definitely going to be on the 7th floor or is it possible we might get assigned a 6th floor room (I read on this thread conflicting beliefs that club level is only 7th floor, and some others stated that 6th floor is part of club level also).  We're very excited.



You could have pool/water view or garden view.  You won't find out until you check in.  It is possible you might get 6th floor if they are really really busy.  With those dates, you should be fine.


----------



## macraven

_not sure locations of all the king bed rooms are on 7th floor.

hopefully not to the left of the lounge.
a few of the rooms at the end of that corridor don't have a view.
some have posted about their view there being of the highway, convention center roof, or very little of nothing.

at one time, there were only 40 rooms on club level.
if those rooms are full, you could have a room on another floor, not necessarily 6th floor.

if you want a pool view and none are available on club level, you could request a different floor for your king room and still have club priveleges._


----------



## smidgy

macraven said:


> _smidgy, off the lobby there is a gift shop and it does have a soda machine.
> and there are shops on the first floor on the walkway to the boat dock.
> 
> i always use car service and a grocery stop for my water/soda/etc.
> so i don't always pay attention to what else is in the shop.
> 
> 
> you could walk to walgreens that is close to PBH for the things you listed above.
> take the boat taxi to pbh, walk about 3 minutes to that shopping strip center.
> 
> if you over buy, take a taxi back to rph.
> the taxi will be close to $5._



thanks so much!!!anyone else know if they sell larger bottles of soda and bread, snacks, donuts, etc (like they do in the disney resort gift shops)

thanks so much! (maybe if we hop over to the Portofino pool we could pick up some things.)


----------



## smidgy

I wonder if they will let you bring "groceries" on the boat taxi?  beer?  they do let you bring beer and soda on the disney buses (we buy it at the Hess across from downtown disney)


----------



## tricky1

The store by the lobby sells cokes and other drinks(not 2 liters). Also the sell chips, cereal & milk, general snacks.

I know you can not board a boat with any type of alcohol(at least open).
don't know about unopen.


----------



## smidgy

tricky1 said:


> The store by the lobby sells cokes and other drinks(not 2 liters). Also the sell chips, cereal & milk, general snacks.
> 
> I know you can not board a boat with any type of alcohol(at least open).
> don't know about unopen.



thanks! that's good news!

you also cannot walk from RPR into citywalk with a drink.you can walk all around rpr with one,and sip on it along the canal and you can walk all around citywalk with one, but you can't "crossover" the boundary. you need to finish it before the entrance there by jimmy buffets. 

this is because they are 2 separate liquor liscenses.

now I know, though , that I can buy some soda, snacks and such for the room for the 3 days!


----------



## macraven

_smidgy, call the hotel directly.

ask them where in the hotel can you buy the items you need.


i should have stated that earlier.

i usually call the concierge lobby desk for info._


----------



## pigletto

Guess where I'll be sleeping tonight?

It sounds so weird to say that when I'm still sitting at my table in Canada! But we have a late check in at RPR tonight. So excited to be going back!!


----------



## smidgy

pigletto said:


> Guess where I'll be sleeping tonight?
> 
> It sounds so weird to say that when I'm still sitting at my table in Canada! But we have a late check in at RPR tonight. So excited to be going back!!



  yoo hoo for you!!! have tons of fun!!!

maccraven, thanks so much!  we are used to driving down and flying only with the ddp and the mugs.. never flown down for universal before. we'll survive!!! (tee hee)  I just know, for some reason, they make it SO expensive to eat at the resorts.  we'll just grab a few snacks from city walk!

SO excited to go back to UNI!! andexperience the hary potter land fo rthe first time!  (I'm a little nervous about forbidden journey .. afraid of heights... oh well..)


----------



## bluecastle

smidgy said:


> yoo hoo for you!!! have tons of fun!!!
> 
> maccraven, thanks so much!  we are used to driving down and flying only with the ddp and the mugs.. never flown down for universal before. we'll survive!!! (tee hee)  I just know, for some reason, they make it SO expensive to eat at the resorts.  we'll just grab a few snacks from city walk!
> 
> SO excited to go back to UNI!! andexperience the hary potter land fo rthe first time!  (I'm a little nervous about forbidden journey .. afraid of heights... oh well..)



 Have a great trip! I hope you will post when you get back about the hotel and HP. We were supposed to go this summer but I had to postpone (not cancel!) until next summer due to my back not healing as quickly as I thought it would. Another year of planning and adding info to my files.  
Anyone know when 2013 rates are coming out? Was able to keep my WDW res but not the RP.


----------



## damo

bluecastle said:


> Have a great trip! I hope you will post when you get back about the hotel and HP. We were supposed to go this summer but I had to postpone (not cancel!) until next summer due to my back not healing as quickly as I thought it would. Another year of planning and adding info to my files.
> Anyone know when 2013 rates are coming out? Was able to keep my WDW res but not the RP.



You can book online now for 2013 but most of the special rates aren't out.


----------



## englishrose47

I will be there in 26 daysWe are guaranteed to all be on the same floor . Will be sharing pix when we return !!!!!


----------



## mumzie2three

jperrot1 said:


> I have a question.  My wife and our 7 year old son are staying Club Level at Royal Pacific Hotel 8/23 - 8/27 and booked King Room.  I did not notice a stated view.  So, does anyone know what type of view we would have?  Is it a toss up and you find out when you check in?  Are we definitely going to be on the 7th floor or is it possible we might get assigned a 6th floor room (I read on this thread conflicting beliefs that club level is only 7th floor, and some others stated that 6th floor is part of club level also).  We're very excited.



Here now. Checked in on 8/22 and despite being a slower part of the summer they are still booking 6th floor for club, since that's where we are at. Requested a view got one of the banquet hall and the highway. 

Did you know that on Sat nights you can hear the music from the luau? Even caught a glimpse of the performers.


----------



## jperrot1

We stayed at RP at the same time.  I called the morning of our check in day (8/23/2012) and requested 7th floor club level.  We got a room on the 7th floor with city view.  Club level was worth every penny we paid for the upgrade, in my opinion.  It was so nice having breakfast ready right down your hallway, as well as cans of soda available anytime you get on your floor.  We would stop in and request 1 or 2 bottles of water on our way to the park - very nice!  We brought snacks with us but always had snacks in the club lounge because it was fun, easy, and tastier than what we brought.  The club level staff are helpful, respectful, and kind.  I would think they have repeat customers because of this.  Thanks to everyone for your help on this forum.


----------



## crostorfer

We were in 1313, Tower One, 3rd floor. (Lobby level) We never heard noise from the elevators or whatnot, everything was absolutely perfect. I can say with 100% certainty that we will visit this hotel again.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## englishrose47

I can't wait for the Keurig!!!!!


----------



## crostorfer

We were SO IMPRESSED with the pool area. It may sound silly, but the fact that they offered complimentary water stations, sunscreen, pool noodles and beach balls completely blew me away. It's just way more than we've ever gotten at at WDW resort pool. And the staff that runs the afternoon pool games daily from 12pm-6pm is fantastic. Prizes are ice cream, smoothies, and for the adults, cocktails! We were blown away by the RPH, I wish we were there right now!






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## smidgy

wait.. did you say cocktails are prizes for adults??? normally we dislike the afternoon "pool parties" (only cause at WDW the Dj music is very lous, and so are the mics)
but even nebo would play a game for a cocktail!  (I think)


----------



## disneybound31

Does the hotel charge a fee if you used the Keurig, Fiji water, etc. on the sideboard with the tv?  Or is it all complimentary and replaced each day?  Thanks!!


----------



## crostorfer

smidgy said:


> wait.. did you say cocktails are prizes for adults??? normally we dislike the afternoon "pool parties" (only cause at WDW the Dj music is very lous, and so are the mics)
> but even nebo would play a game for a cocktail!  (I think)



YES!!! Some of the games were for the kids only, but a lot of them allowed adults to play for cocktails as well!


----------



## crostorfer

disneybound31 said:


> Does the hotel charge a fee if you used the Keurig, Fiji water, etc. on the sideboard with the tv?  Or is it all complimentary and replaced each day?  Thanks!!



The Keurig and the K-cups were complimentary. Don't touch that FIJI water though, it was $7 per bottle! The left hand sideboard with the water and the cookies and nuts was all charge items. My daughter made a beeline for the water and cookies when we first walked in and I literally shouted, "NOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## JessicaR

crostorfer said:


> The Keurig and the K-cups were complimentary. Don't touch that FIJI water though, it was $7 per bottle! The left hand sideboard with the water and the cookies and nuts was all charge items. My daughter made a beeline for the water and cookies when we first walked in and I literally shouted, "NOOOOOOOOOOOO!"



Yeah, it's like the candy stand at the check - out in the grocery store! Not fair for kids. 

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## englishrose47

crostorfer said:


> The Keurig and the K-cups were complimentary. Don't touch that FIJI water though, it was $7 per bottle! The left hand sideboard with the water and the cookies and nuts was all charge items. My daughter made a beeline for the water and cookies when we first walked in and I literally shouted, "NOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


I am declining the key for the fridges in the 5 rooms  and will request all items that cost anything are removed from the room !! $7 a bottle is ridiculous !!!


----------



## Echo queen

englishrose47 said:


> I am declining the key for the fridges in the 5 rooms  and will request all items that cost anything are removed from the room !! $7 a bottle is ridiculous !!!



Good idea, my son had the $9 nuts open before I could stop him.  he doesn't evan like nuts


----------



## smidgy

I sure wish they would replace that fridge with the pricey items  with a usable fridge.   always amazed me that for the price they charge,there is no mini fridge, at least.

(whilel I'm at it, balconies would be nice, too)


----------



## Piglet99645

smidgy said:


> I sure wish they would replace that fridge with the pricey items  with a usable fridge.   always amazed me that for the price they charge,there is no mini fridge, at least.
> 
> (whilel I'm at it, balconies would be nice, too)



When I last stayed at nice hotels....... I asked them to empty the fridge so I could use it.  

Tacky?  I guess I don't care.  Anybody tried that?


----------



## JessicaR

Piglet99645 said:


> When I last stayed at nice hotels....... I asked them to empty the fridge so I could use it.
> 
> Tacky?  I guess I don't care.  Anybody tried that?



They charge to empty it - anywhere from $25-$35. I have seen many tripadvisor posts on the subject.

You can rent a fridge for a fee or get a Styrofoam cooler (that's what we always do) and keep it filled with ice.


----------



## Piglet99645

JessicaR said:


> They charge to empty it - anywhere from $25-$35. I have seen many tripadvisor posts on the subject.
> 
> Y



Good to know. 

And wow.


----------



## englishrose47

What about the stuff they leave on the counter that costs ?? Can you take that to the front desk or will they charge for doing that????


----------



## JessicaR

englishrose47 said:


> What about the stuff they leave on the counter that costs ?? Can you take that to the front desk or will they charge for doing that????



You can request that stuff be removed and they will - free of charge.


----------



## englishrose47

JessicaR said:


> You can request that stuff be removed and they will - free of charge.



I definately will as there is no way I can keep an eye on 5 rooms all the time !!!!


----------



## beaprn

HPMonkey4 said:


> Smart!  I'm thinking of doing the same thing.  I might go with DH to Walgreens right when we get there to get a cooler, package of water bottles, some sodas for DH possibly, some snacks, and etc. then that will be our go to box of goodies instead of having to get room service or sodas onsite constantly.[/QUOte
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get a small cooler and snack either at Walmart or a
> Walgreens away from the Universal area because the Walgreens on International Drive seems to have higher prices that other Walgreens for those pickup items. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## bumbershoot

JessicaR said:


> You can rent a fridge for a fee or get a Styrofoam cooler (that's what we always do) and keep it filled with ice.



If you get the styrofoam, keep it in the tub!  I've had two coolers leak so far.  


Also, if you have a medical need for a fridge, the fee is waived.


----------



## macraven

beaprn said:


> HPMonkey4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart!  I'm thinking of doing the same thing.  I might go with DH to Walgreens right when we get there to get a cooler, package of water bottles, some sodas for DH possibly, some snacks, and etc. then that will be our go to box of goodies instead of having to get room service or sodas onsite constantly.[/QUOte
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get a small cooler and snack either at Walmart or a
> Walgreens away from the Universal area because the Walgreens on International Drive seems to have higher prices that other Walgreens for those pickup items. Just my two cents worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _there is a walgreens close to pbh._
Click to expand...


----------



## englishrose47

Just back from my first trip !! RPR is gorgeuos , I will be posting more as soon as possible . Special thanks to macraven for her help , we were all on the same floor and all next to each other .


----------



## smidgy

englishrose47 said:


> Just back from my first trip !! RPR is gorgeuos , I will be posting more as soon as possible . Special thanks to macraven for her help , we were all on the same floor and all next to each other .



can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## JessicaR

englishrose47 said:


> Just back from my first trip !! RPR is gorgeuos , I will be posting more as soon as possible . Special thanks to macraven for her help , we were all on the same floor and all next to each other .



Welcome back can't wait to read all about your trip!


----------



## Tedrowa

Heading to the RPR club level on Saturday for a week. Hoping to provide a live trip report next week.


----------



## englishrose47

I haven't yet got my pix of the resort up yet !! We were in Tower 1 level 3 right off the lobby, and close to Orchid Court restaurant , where we enjoyed breakfast a couple of mornings. The guys LOVED the Pool and the afternoon Bingo was a BIG hit . The water Taxis were awesome and we seldom waited long, infact we seemed to hit them all the time!!!


----------



## papertraveller

What are the hours for the lounge on club level?


----------



## aubriee

I know they charge to use the fridges in the room, but if you have medication that must be refrigerated they are free.  My question is, are the fridges you get for free, the same size as the room fridge or are they the tiny shoe box size ones? I have a med that needs to refrigerated, but wondered what else I might be able to fit into the fridge.


----------



## damo

aubriee said:


> I know they charge to use the fridges in the room, but if you have medication that must be refrigerated they are free.  My question is, are the fridges you get for free, the same size as the room fridge or are they the tiny shoe box size ones? I have a med that needs to refrigerated, but wondered what else I might be able to fit into the fridge.




They are a dorm sized fridge.


----------



## damo

papertraveller said:


> What are the hours for the lounge on club level?



Here is the info from the website:

Club Level Room:
Why not treat yourself? Upgrade and enjoy the additional perks and privileges of a Club Level room or suite. Unwind at the private Royal Club Lounge with continental breakfast, afternoon beer, wine and snacks. Take advantage of the concierge service, and shape up with unlimited use of The Gymnasium fitness center.
Additional room amenities: turndown service and signature cotton bathrobes
Access to The Gymnasium fitness center
Discounts on Cabana Rentals
Personal concierge services to meet all our guests vacation needs
Keyed Access to the Royal Club Lounge, our 2,000-square foot lounge staffed from 7am9:30pm daily featuring:
Complimentary coffee, tea and soft drinks throughout the day
Continental breakfast served each morning (7:30am-10am)
Afternoon Snacks (12noon-3pm)
Hors d'oeuvres, beer and wine served each afternoon (4:30pm-6:30pm)
Something Sweet each night (8pm-9pm)
Complimentary Computer with internet access and printer for guests to use in the Royal Club  Lounge
Concierge Service


----------



## macraven

papertraveller said:


> What are the hours for the lounge on club level?



Hours are 7.30  and close at 10 each night.

Here now.....


----------



## Miksma

Just got back.  IMHO, not so much a fan.  But I admit my opinion could be tainted because this visit came on the heels of a wonderful week at Wilderness Lodge.  Here goes: Checked in at 9 a.m. before visiting US and IOA, gave my cell number to be notified when room was ready.  Requested daily newspaper and room most convenient for park visits.  No phone call after 9 hours, so went back to front desk at 6 p.m. (they confirmed they had the correct cell number) and was given 7th floor, Tower 2 room at the very end of the far right hall.  Newspaper never delivered.  Housekeeping did not make beds -- just left fresh towels.  Water taxis -- I was just unlucky missing a departing one every time so just walked.
Pros:  Very helpful bellman and valet.


----------



## beachgirl2000

I will be there in three more days!!!!  I just had to log on to see my ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyxo

crostorfer said:


> We were SO IMPRESSED with the pool area. It may sound silly, but the fact that they offered complimentary water stations, sunscreen, pool noodles and beach balls completely blew me away. It's just way more than we've ever gotten at at WDW resort pool. And the staff that runs the afternoon pool games daily from 12pm-6pm is fantastic. Prizes are ice cream, smoothies, and for the adults, cocktails! We were blown away by the RPH, I wish we were there right now!



Wow, that sounds pretty amazing. Will definately try to be at the pool at that time. Can you tell me more about the complimentary sunscreen? We will only have carry on luggage so our "liquid" items are limited. I did plan on bringing some sunscreen and buying more if I needed too. But if they have complimentary sunscreen maybe I won't have to buy any. Also for the rooms is it the standard shampoo, conditioner and soap, or are there other items?


----------



## jperrot1

The free sunscreen is where the pool towels are given out.  There is an employee working there.  We never took any of the complimentary sunscreen but it was nice to know it was there if we ever needed to reapply and left our bottle in the room.  I think if the pool isn't open there won't be sunscreen available so I would bring a bottle on your trip (for when you head over to the parks before the pool opens).  Have a great time.  This is a very well run Hotel.  May I suggest considering an upgrade to club level if you didn't book club level?  You get free breakfast with lots of healthy choices each morning.  The club lounge is a very nice perk during your stay.  Have fun.


----------



## disneyxo

jperrot1 said:


> The free sunscreen is where the pool towels are given out.  There is an employee working there.  We never took any of the complimentary sunscreen but it was nice to know it was there if we ever needed to reapply and left our bottle in the room.  I think if the pool isn't open there won't be sunscreen available so I would bring a bottle on your trip (for when you head over to the parks before the pool opens).  Have a great time.  This is a very well run Hotel.  May I suggest considering an upgrade to club level if you didn't book club level?  You get free breakfast with lots of healthy choices each morning.  The club lounge is a very nice perk during your stay.  Have fun.



Thank you for your reply and for the additional information. We were planning on bringing our own sunscreen but its nice to know if we run out we have another option besides buying more. Not sure if the club level would be worth it for us on this trip, but thanks for the suggestion. I think I will check out the cost difference.  Very excited to try out this Hotel


----------



## jperrot1

I forgot to mention the free sunscreen was offered in little plastic cup fulls.  Kind of like the plastic cups you use to put ketchup in at burger king or at a cafeteria.  But the employee prefills the cups and they are lined up on the counter for you to take or ask for.  If it is not there I'll bet your can just ask the towel attendant for some.  You are going to have a great time.  We very much enjoyed the pool area with all the activities.  One thing that stood out for us was swimming it the pool in the evening while watching some animated movie on a big screen.  That's a memory with my 7 year old son that will last a lifetime.  The Hotel staff does a great job making you feel welcome.  And, the employees all seemed to like their jobs.  Club level is not needed and the money you'll save from not upgrading will pay for many meals of your choice.


----------



## disneyxo

jperrot1 said:


> I forgot to mention the free sunscreen was offered in little plastic cup fulls.  Kind of like the plastic cups you use to put ketchup in at burger king or at a cafeteria.  But the employee prefills the cups and they are lined up on the counter for you to take or ask for.  If it is not there I'll bet your can just ask the towel attendant for some.  You are going to have a great time.  We very much enjoyed the pool area with all the activities.  One thing that stood out for us was swimming it the pool in the evening while watching some animated movie on a big screen.  That's a memory with my 7 year old son that will last a lifetime.  The Hotel staff does a great job making you feel welcome.  And, the employees all seemed to like their jobs.  Club level is not needed and the money you'll save from not upgrading will pay for many meals of your choice.



Thank you for the additional information. Definately sounds like you had a great stay and I hope we experience the same fun.  We arrive on Friday so won't have to wait much longer!


----------



## bumbershoot

Miksma said:


> Just got back.  IMHO, not so much a fan.  But I admit my opinion could be tainted because this visit came on the heels of a wonderful week at Wilderness Lodge.  Here goes: Checked in at 9 a.m. before visiting US and IOA, gave my cell number to be notified when room was ready.  Requested daily newspaper and room most convenient for park visits.  No phone call after 9 hours, so went back to front desk at 6 p.m. (they confirmed they had the correct cell number) and was given 7th floor, Tower 2 room at the very end of the far right hall.  Newspaper never delivered.  Housekeeping did not make beds -- just left fresh towels.  Water taxis -- I was just unlucky missing a departing one every time so just walked.
> Pros:  Very helpful bellman and valet.



We had the same problem with the watertaxis.   

Did you ever call Housekeeping to ask why they weren't doing their full job?

Newspapers...people are people, and whenever I'm missing a paper I think I should have gotten, I bet that someone else took it.

Convenient to park visits....one of the towers is good if you're planning on walking.  one of them is good if you're always going to get the watertaxi.  I can't remember if the other is useful for either or both.  Just the way it's built, I suppose.


And YES, it's hard to truly appreciate one hotel when youv'e just had a blast at another.  While we really enjoyed RPR, we felt the rooms were approximately the size of a postage stamp.  This was mainly because we had just been in 2 bedrooms and 1 bedrooms at OKW.  Those rooms are huge, and then the regular hotel room was just itsy to our eyes.  That's why we've switched over to Portofino for the next two stays and probably most stays in the future.  We like ending our Orlando time at Universal (b/c going back to puny Fast Pass is too difficult after you've had Express Pass in the same trip) so we have to get the bigger rooms so they don't feel like a 4 man tent, LOL.


----------



## TheWog

I bit the bullet and will be staying here 10/28. Decided to do it for FOTL and early entry.  Short walk home after HHN as well.  Used AAA for a bit of a discount.  Don't think I will be disappointed.  Will probably just end up sleeping here and not enjoying anything else.  I can just check in early Sunday morning and get my key card and then have FOTL access all day, correct?  Room won't necessarily be ready, but still can enjoy the bennies.


----------



## damo

TheWog said:


> I bit the bullet and will be staying here 10/28. Decided to do it for FOTL and early entry.  Short walk home after HHN as well.  Used AAA for a bit of a discount.  Don't think I will be disappointed.  Will probably just end up sleeping here and not enjoying anything else.  I can just check in early Sunday morning and get my key card and then have FOTL access all day, correct?  Room won't necessarily be ready, but still can enjoy the bennies.



Express pass isn't good for HHN though, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## DisneyDreamerMom

Stupid question time - we'll be checking out on a Sunday but will do the whole day in the park.  We're driving so I'm trying to figure out if it would be easier to haul the bags back to the car in the morning or can we just leave them at the front desk and get them on our way out?  The kicker is that morning is our early admission to HP morning, so I hate to spend the time to go out to the car and back (this is our first time, so I don't know how far out the parking lot is from the lobby).

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## patster734

TheWog said:


> I bit the bullet and will be staying here 10/28. Decided to do it for FOTL and early entry.  Short walk home after HHN as well.  Used AAA for a bit of a discount.  Don't think I will be disappointed.  Will probably just end up sleeping here and not enjoying anything else.  I can just check in early Sunday morning and get my key card and then have FOTL access all day, correct?  Room won't necessarily be ready, but still can enjoy the bennies.



You'll use your room key to get a seperate FOTL/Express pass that has your picture on it from the kiosks located in the concierge area near the check-in desk.


----------



## patster734

DisneyDreamerMom said:


> Stupid question time - we'll be checking out on a Sunday but will do the whole day in the park.  We're driving so I'm trying to figure out if it would be easier to haul the bags back to the car in the morning or can we just leave them at the front desk and get them on our way out?  The kicker is that morning is our early admission to HP morning, so I hate to spend the time to go out to the car and back (this is our first time, so I don't know how far out the parking lot is from the lobby).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



RPR has a luggage area where the bellhops will store your luggage when you check out.


----------



## DisneyDreamerMom

patster734 said:


> RPR has a luggage area where the bellhops will store your luggage when you check out.


 

Thank you!


----------



## patster734

DisneyDreamerMom said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Bluer101

DisneyDreamerMom said:


> Stupid question time - we'll be checking out on a Sunday but will do the whole day in the park.  We're driving so I'm trying to figure out if it would be easier to haul the bags back to the car in the morning or can we just leave them at the front desk and get them on our way out?  The kicker is that morning is our early admission to HP morning, so I hate to spend the time to go out to the car and back (this is our first time, so I don't know how far out the parking lot is from the lobby).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



We always roll our luggage back out to our car, it only takes a few minutes. We have done it so many times its nothing to do it.


----------



## macraven

_you can check out that morning and still use the hotel perks.

you can store your luggage with valet and pick it up when you leave the parks.
just take the water taxi back to the hotel and retrieve your stored luggage then.

or as *Bluer* stated, put the luggage in your car early that morning._


----------



## 4greatboys

DisneyDreamerMom said:


> Stupid question time - we'll be checking out on a Sunday but will do the whole day in the park.  We're driving so I'm trying to figure out if it would be easier to haul the bags back to the car in the morning or can we just leave them at the front desk and get them on our way out?  The kicker is that morning is our early admission to HP morning, so I hate to spend the time to go out to the car and back (this is our first time, so I don't know how far out the parking lot is from the lobby).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



When we're in a hurry to get to the parks on check out day we just call Bell Services and they will come to the room and pick up the luggage. They usually come right up and It makes everything quick and easy.


----------



## bumbershoot

4greatboys said:


> When we're in a hurry to get to the parks on check out day we just call Bell Services and they will come to the room and pick up the luggage. They usually come right up and It makes everything quick and easy.



Agreed.

I try to not leave things in the car, as I am always conscious of the possibility of theft.  We almost never get trip insurance, and the idea of replacing all of our clothes is just too daunting for me to deal with.


----------



## TheWog

damo said:


> Express pass isn't good for HHN though, just in case you didn't know.



Thanks, I did know, I appreciate you making sure though. We just received the HHN express passes for our night the other day.  I think we are set for a great weekend now.  Plus with watching the season premiere of TWD last night DS15 is amped up for the experience.


----------



## TheWog

patster734 said:


> You'll use your room key to get a seperate FOTL/Express pass that has your picture on it from the kiosks located in the concierge area near the check-in desk.



Oh really?  Didn't know that.  I thought you just flashed your room key.  

Thank you.


----------



## 4greatboys

TheWog said:


> Oh really?  Didn't know that.  I thought you just flashed your room key.
> 
> Thank you.




You used to just flash your room key but recently they started this new system. It's just a little paper card.


----------



## aubriee

I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread, but which tower is closest to the boat dock?


----------



## schumigirl

aubriee said:


> I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread, but which tower is closest to the boat dock?



Tower 3 is closest to the boat dock. 

It`s still not too far a walk if you miss one boat though......and such a beautiful walk too


----------



## TheWog

4greatboys said:


> You used to just flash your room key but recently they started this new system. It's just a little paper card.



Ah, I see, thanks.


----------



## aubriee

schumigirl said:


> Tower 3 is closest to the boat dock.
> 
> It`s still not too far a walk if you miss one boat though......and such a beautiful walk too



Thanks!

One more question:  We'll have a rental car this time.  Our Delta flight leaves at 5:35pm.  I was thinking about dropping the rental car off at 4:00pm.  Will that give us enough time to get through security and if so, what time should we leave RPR to get to the airport?


----------



## macraven

aubriee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One more question:  We'll have a rental car this time.  Our Delta flight leaves at 5:35pm.  I was thinking about dropping the rental car off at 4:00pm.  Will that give us enough time to get through security and if so, what time should we leave RPR to get to the airport?



_last week when i left RPH, my car service picked me up at 3:00.
at MCO at 3:22.  this was on a weekday.


no long lines, just 15 minutes from start to finish thru the TSA line.

My flight started boarding at 4:15 for a 4:53 departure.
it was a full plane, no empty seats.


I think you will be fine based on the times you listed above.

dropping off the car shouldn't involve more than 10 minutes.
when i used to rent cars at the airport, drop off time and procedures were about 5 minutes or so for me.

the one thing that can through the schedule off is backed up traffic on the way to the airport.


_


----------



## Jonesloonybin

If I would like the water and nuts, etc. removed from the room, do I do that at check in?  Or should I call and add that note to our reservation?  Same thing with the fridge key?

Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

Jonesloonybin said:


> If I would like the water and nuts, etc. removed from the room, do I do that at check in?  Or should I call and add that note to our reservation?  Same thing with the fridge key?
> 
> Thanks!!



_when your packet is issued, i tell the TM at the check in to remove the bar key.
it is then noted on my ressie i refused the key.

i always call star service on the phone to come pick up the million dollar bottle of water and nuts and cookies.

they take care of that and note to housekeeping the products were removed by them so no charges will occur on your bill._


----------



## englishrose47

TheWog said:


> Oh really?  Didn't know that.  I thought you just flashed your room key.
> 
> Thank you.


Neither did we until we had checked in and were pointed to the Express pass machines At that particular moment we were less than amused


----------



## Jonesloonybin

macraven said:


> _when your packet is issued, i tell the TM at the check in to remove the bar key.
> it is then noted on my ressie i refused the key.
> 
> i always call star service on the phone to come pick up the million dollar bottle of water and nuts and cookies.
> 
> they take care of that and note to housekeeping the products were removed by them so no charges will occur on your bill._



Thank you!


----------



## macraven




----------



## bumbershoot

aubriee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One more question:  We'll have a rental car this time.  Our Delta flight leaves at 5:35pm.  I was thinking about dropping the rental car off at 4:00pm.  Will that give us enough time to get through security and if so, what time should we leave RPR to get to the airport?



After nearly missing a flight due to mismanagement of time (by me), we aim to be walking in the doors of the airport at least 2 hours before a domestic flight.  At least.

At MCO, every time we have been FORCED to go through the family line, whereas at different airports we can choose a different line if we wish to, even though we do have a child.  We have flown a lot, and even if each of us might have a bag or two, we know what to do and don't need a line with lots of first-timers.  But at MCO we have been outright denied access to the normal line, and I won't even get into the TSA person who laughed at the concept of a child being a frequent traveler (it didn't help my case that he flustered me so much I dropped one of the things I was holding while talking to him).

The family line is long.  Long long long.  At least, when we've experienced it during a mid-December, a later-September, and a mid-February, it's been long long long.  

So there's no chance you would find my family dropping off the car at 4 for a flight that soon.  If you haven't been there, know that the elevators to get up to the baggage drop areas can be jam-packed, and you might have to wait several elevator cycles just to get into one.  That's been our experience using the elevators near the National area, at least.  We have never gotten onto the first elevator that showed up, and generally have to wait for several elevators to go before there is room for the 3 of us and our bags.

Every step of the way at MCO can take time, and so we have been dropping off our car at the 3 hour mark.

Sure, that might mean that you'll be there for ages, if you hit a lull for drop-off, elevator use, and security, but after our experience almost missing that flight, I'd rather be bored at the airport for nearly 2 hours than be running to the gate with shoes flapping and pants falling down b/c you couldn't put your belt back on!


Don't forget that you'll also need to gas up the car on the way to the airport.


----------



## englishrose47

bumbershoot said:


> After nearly missing a flight due to mismanagement of time (by me), we aim to be walking in the doors of the airport at least 2 hours before a domestic flight.  At least.
> 
> At MCO, every time we have been FORCED to go through the family line, whereas at different airports we can choose a different line if we wish to, even though we do have a child.  We have flown a lot, and even if each of us might have a bag or two, we know what to do and don't need a line with lots of first-timers.  But at MCO we have been outright denied access to the normal line, and I won't even get into the TSA person who laughed at the concept of a child being a frequent traveler (it didn't help my case that he flustered me so much I dropped one of the things I was holding while talking to him).
> 
> The family line is long.  Long long long.  At least, when we've experienced it during a mid-December, a later-September, and a mid-February, it's been long long long.
> 
> So there's no chance you would find my family dropping off the car at 4 for a flight that soon.  If you haven't been there, know that the elevators to get up to the baggage drop areas can be jam-packed, and you might have to wait several elevator cycles just to get into one.  That's been our experience using the elevators near the National area, at least.  We have never gotten onto the first elevator that showed up, and generally have to wait for several elevators to go before there is room for the 3 of us and our bags.
> 
> Every step of the way at MCO can take time, and so we have been dropping off our car at the 3 hour mark.
> 
> Sure, that might mean that you'll be there for ages, if you hit a lull for drop-off, elevator use, and security, but after our experience almost missing that flight, I'd rather be bored at the airport for nearly 2 hours than be running to the gate with shoes flapping and pants falling down b/c you couldn't put your belt back on!
> 
> 
> Don't forget that you'll also need to gas up the car on the way to the airport.



I wish I could convince my daughter of that, without actually almost missing a flight !!She has already started "We are NOT going to the airport 3 hours before take off time " I try to explain that you load 1/2 hour before , making the 3 hrs = 2 1/2 That you need to allow baggage check time of 30mins , also for each step security, getting to your gate and that last potty stop . You may sit for 45 minutes tops . Next april we will be renting a car  so ahead a good 30 mins for that


----------



## cc_nike

englishrose47 said:


> I wish I could convince my daughter of that, without actually almost missing a flight !!She has already started "We are NOT going to the airport 3 hours before take off time " I try to explain that you load 1/2 hour before , making the 3 hrs = 2 1/2 That you need to allow baggage check time of 30mins , also for each step security, getting to your gate and that last potty stop . You may sit for 45 minutes tops . Next april we will be renting a car  so ahead a good 30 mins for that



No way could I be at an airport 3 hours prior to departure. I would go nuts. 90 minutes is almost to much.


----------



## damo

We find that about 2 hours is perfect.  We don't always go through the gate right away, depending on the line.  We grab something to eat, look in the shops, etc.  But just in case the security line is long (and we've seen it crazy long at MCO), we make sure were are there 2 hours beforehand.


----------



## LisaAJ

Sorry if this is a stupid questions but I am struggling to find the info scrolling on my phone!!

Can anyone tell me the cheapest place/s to book this hotel? Is there any discounts international visitors can take advantage of?

TIA


----------



## damo

LisaAJ said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid questions but I am struggling to find the info scrolling on my phone!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the cheapest place/s to book this hotel? Is there any discounts international visitors can take advantage of?
> 
> TIA



You can check out priceline.  Sometimes they have good deals.  Otherwise, just booking here is the cheapest... http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR


----------



## JillianSam

This will be our first time staying or even going to Universal. So I have a question... Are there shuttles anywhere, to wet n wild?! Or the outlet mall?!


----------



## damo

JillianSam said:


> This will be our first time staying or even going to Universal. So I have a question... Are there shuttles anywhere, to wet n wild?! Or the outlet mall?!



There is a free shuttle to wet n wild and Seaworld.  You'd have to take a taxi to the mall.


----------



## lildeb724

Do the regular rooms have fridges?


----------



## macraven

lildeb724 said:


> Do the regular rooms have fridges?



_no but they have the locked mini bars.

mini bars only keeps the items inside cool, not cold.

if you want to buy one of the candy bars in the mini bar, the chocolate will not be melted on it._


----------



## horseshowmom

damo said:


> We find that about 2 hours is perfect.  We don't always go through the gate right away, depending on the line.  We grab something to eat, look in the shops, etc.  But just in case the security line is long (and we've seen it crazy long at MCO), we make sure were are there 2 hours beforehand.



I agree. We always do 2 hours. We've never needed that long - 90 minutes would have always been about right, but I'm just not willing to take that chance. One thing we do is drop someone off with the luggage on that level and then make the loop to go back in to drop the car off. We find that simplifies things a great deal and saves time (don't have to worry about those elevators someone mentioned before). 

We enjoy looking through the shops or getting a bite to eat before getting on the plane too.


----------



## AustinTink

bumbershoot said:


> If you get the styrofoam, keep it in the tub!  I've had two coolers leak so far.
> 
> 
> Also, if you have a medical need for a fridge, the fee is waived.



Very true about the fridge for medical purposes. I have some medicine that needs refrigeration and they have never charged me a fee. I find that very classy of them. Loews is my favorite hotel chain for many reasons. This is one of them.


----------



## LucyBC80

First time staying on site, we've chosen RPR because of themeing and how close it is to IoA. Just 297 days to go now!

I do have a few questions though:

I want to request tower one, higher floor, near the elevators. How do I do that when I have booked my vacation through Universal? Is there a fax number I can use or even an email?

How much a fridge is going for nowadays? We like to buy yogurt, water and have a place for leftovers so we'll need a fridge for sure.

How is the wifi at the lobby area? 

Do they have computers and printers guests can use?


----------



## loricfam

We will be taking our first trip to Universal the end of July with our 2 kids. I've been reading these boards and I'm overwhelmed with info - in a good way!

I would like to make my reservations at RPR this week. We would like to stay Club level, which I believe is floor 7? We are going to book a suite. Should I request a certain tower or room number or side of the tower/view?

Also, is it better to book online or call? 

All this is new to me. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## macraven

loricfam said:


> We will be taking our first trip to Universal the end of July with our 2 kids. I've been reading these boards and I'm overwhelmed with info - in a good way!
> 
> I would like to make my reservations at RPR this week. We would like to stay Club level, which I believe is floor 7? We are going to book a suite. Should I request a certain tower or room number or side of the tower/view?
> 
> Also, is it better to book online or call?
> 
> All this is new to me. Any advice is appreciated!



_the club lounge at rph is in tower 3.
but, you can stay at any of the towers and still be eligible for the club.
all three elevators are in the rph lobby, easy to get to.

call and talk to the reservationist so you can find out which suites have the pool/park view.
that would be the easiest way to know which rooms have certain views.
if no suites are available in T3, you can ask about suites in T1.

your hotel card will be programmed to use the elevator for T3 floor 7._


----------



## loricfam

macraven said:


> _the club lounge at rph is in tower 3.
> but, you can stay at any of the towers and still be eligible for the club.
> all three elevators are in the rph lobby, easy to get to.
> 
> call and talk to the reservationist so you can find out which suites have the pool/park view.
> that would be the easiest way to know which rooms have certain views.
> if no suites are available in T3, you can ask about suites in T1.
> 
> your hotel card will be programmed to use the elevator for T3 floor 7._



Thanks for the info. I had no idea that there were 3 towers!


----------



## wookiebeck

macraven said:


> _the club lounge at rph is in tower 3.
> but, you can stay at any of the towers and still be eligible for the club.
> _



This is interesting information.  So you can request and pay for club, but not be on the floor.  Do they have a max number of rooms/people allowed for club?  Otherwise I could see hundreds of rooms all being a part of it across multiple floors/towers.

Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_there is a limit on the number of rooms for club eligibility._


----------



## jack presley

I've just been reading some of the recent reviews for the RP on Tripadvisor and apparently a couple of weeks back there were large groups of teenagers staying who had block booked the restaurants so the reviewers couldn't eat there.

Is this common or does it rarely happen?  I'm staying there in May and quite like being able to eat in the hotel (and breakfast) so I'm anxious that there could be another large party staying there when we go.


----------



## cocooncd

We were thinking of staying at RPR in August but changed our minds and booked HRH based on trip advisor reviews. I am also curious about what those of you in this board may have to say.


----------



## bumbershoot

I recall reading about something called Voz Brasil that booked the restaurant so they could use the space. Anything can happen if a huge group needs something and can book it!


----------



## Dee2013

Hotels are a business and for a large event, money talks! I was there over MLK weekend, and Voz Brazil had booked the entire Islands dining room, somI never got a chance to eat in there.

I was bummed, but my earlier career was in the hotel business, so I just dealt with it. 

I can't speak as to how often this happens at RPH, but to me, it's always a possibility no matter what hotel it may be. I still  loved the hotel!


----------



## macraven

_i was disappointed in Island Dining Room and Orchid being closed during my stay.

the brazilian Voz tv show had auditions at rph for 3 weeks in january.
they booked tower 1 for the contestants.
they had a sign-in section at the hotel lobby for the brazilian guests.

the tv company did buy out Islands Dining room and Orchid Court Lounge for that time period.
the only time i saw it being used by the contestants was in the morning.

conventions and companies do reserve many rooms and conference lounges way in advance.

it crowds the hotel but not the parks.

i was at rph in october for a stay at rph and no idea brazil voz was on of the groups staying in january.
i knew there were 3 conferences to be going on for my next stay (earlier this month) so i had booked far out in advance.

the only restaurant i have found to be closed when i arrived in the past visits has been Tchoup Chop.
this month was the first time 2 onsite eateries were closed to the public while i was there.

Island Dining Room made up for this inconvenience by doing their b. menu and breakfast buffet over at Jakes.
It covered from 7 to 11 weekdays and noon on weekends.
and, they lowered the prices for the breakfast during this period.
think i paid $16.99 for the b. buffet.


_


----------



## macraven

jack presley said:


> I've just been reading some of the recent reviews for the RP on Tripadvisor and apparently a couple of weeks back there were large groups of teenagers staying who had block booked the restaurants so the reviewers couldn't eat there.
> 
> Is this common or does it rarely happen?  I'm staying there in May and quite like being able to eat in the hotel (and breakfast) so I'm anxious that there could be another large party staying there when we go.



_i have stayed onsite at rph since it opened and this month was the first time the restaurants were bought out by a group while i stayed there.
conventioners usually have their dining in the private section of the hotel._


----------



## All American

Hi everyone!

My husband and I are planning on spending two nights at Universal the first week of oh-so-hot August.  Our original thought was to stay at Portofino Bay;  however, after looking at the pictures of the grounds and themeing at Royal Pacific, we're leaning towards a stay here.  I've really enjoyed reading this thread and about people's experiences but have a few questions still. 

1. I was/am a bit worried about the size of the rooms.  We are going to reserve a king room since it's just the two of us.  From the pictures it would seem that the king rooms have a sofa.  It opens up the room a bit which makes me think the small square footage won't be such a big deal.  *Do all of the king rooms have the same layout I've seen in pictures.  Bed? Sofa? Small Table?  *We plan on spending a good deal of time in the park and at the pool, but it's nice to have a pleasant room to come back to at the end of the day.  

2.  *Is the bathroom all one room or is the toilet/shower area separate from the sink area?*  I love how large the bathrooms at Portofino look but am perfectly willing to trade space (see #1) for the divided bathroom.   

3. *The bamboo print on the wall.  Does that look into the bathroom?!*  I noticed the shuttered window that opens into the bathroom at the Portofino hotel, and you can shut that at least.  But from looking at the pictures, it seems like the bamboo thing is a screen or something with no cover.  From one picture it looks like it is between the sink and bedroom.  It's not a big deal if the bathroom is separated, but if not.  Well, that would be embarrassing.  

4.* Are there Coke or Pepsi products for sale at the hotel and at the park?*  Not a deal breaker and the absolute worse thing to drink on a hot summer's day, but since I am here asking questions, I thought I'd ask.


That's all I can think of for now, but if I could get some of these issues cleared up, I would greatly appreciate it.  The Royal Pacific looks like a hotel our girls would really enjoy if we bring them back for a future trip.  This is our "reconnaissance mission" and are looking forward to seeing what everyone else seems to love about the place.  Thanks!!!


----------



## rowan555

1. That's how our room looked!
2. The sink area is open to the room, the shower/toilet is behind its own door and separate.
3. The bamboo designed wall cutout is b/t the bedroom and sink area.
4. Coke products are sold in the parks.  We got the Freestyle cup with free refills all day and went WAY overboard on Diet Coke and Pibb Xtra Zero.


----------



## macraven

All American said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My husband and I are planning on spending two nights at Universal the first week of oh-so-hot August.  Our original thought was to stay at Portofino Bay;  however, after looking at the pictures of the grounds and themeing at Royal Pacific, we're leaning towards a stay here.  I've really enjoyed reading this thread and about people's experiences but have a few questions still.
> 
> 1. I was/am a bit worried about the size of the rooms.  We are going to reserve a king room since it's just the two of us.  From the pictures it would seem that the king rooms have a sofa.  It opens up the room a bit which makes me think the small square footage won't be such a big deal.  *Do all of the king rooms have the same layout I've seen in pictures.  Bed? Sofa? Small Table?  *We plan on spending a good deal of time in the park and at the pool, but it's nice to have a pleasant room to come back to at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 3. *The bamboo print on the wall.  Does that look into the bathroom?!*  I noticed the shuttered window that opens into the bathroom at the Portofino hotel, and you can shut that at least.  But from looking at the pictures, it seems like the bamboo thing is a screen or something with no cover.  From one picture it looks like it is between the sink and bedroom.  It's not a big deal if the bathroom is separated, but if not.  Well, that would be embarrassing.
> 
> 4.* Are there Coke or Pepsi products for sale at the hotel and at the park?*  Not a deal breaker and the absolute worse thing to drink on a hot summer's day, but since I am here asking questions, I thought I'd ask.



_1.
the king rooms are set up the same as the 2Q rooms.

if you want the sofa(bed) and extra chairs, that would be the king suite room.
this is what i always book.
it is set up with two rooms.

3. 
in the standard rooms there is the bamboo screen between the bed and sink/bathroom area.
can't really see through it.

4.
coke products._


----------



## Dee2013

When I just stayed, I had a king room only, no suite. My room had a nice sofa in it (pull out). It was quite comfortable for sitting. The room also had the obligatory little round table and two chairs. Nice set-up.


----------



## All American

Thank you so much!

I had no idea there was a king room and a suite version. I'll have to look into that.  

I feel much better about the bamboo screen.  Whew!  

We got our plane tickets today.  Now, I get to actually book the hotel.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Made ressies for next month, we're really excited about staying onsite at RPR and our first family trip to Universal, but being the worry wart I am, I have to admit I'm nervous...I have read so much I think my head is spinning. I did find out about the coffee, but I have some more questions and hope someone can answer them for me...
1) I've read about that there is no fridge, but a mini bar? I do not in anyway want to use the mini bar. Not sure if others have done this, but many times at Disney when we stay there was no fridge so we brought a small cooler and just put ice in it to keep our milk and drinks cold..are there ice machines to do this??
2) Can I say I don't want housekeeping? I ask because in all honesty it freaks me out. I don't want in any shape or form be charged for the waters or nuts. We don't plan on using any of the high priced things in the room. Yes, I know, it's a trust issue, but I have had things stolen before and all in all when you check out it is your word against the housekeepers. Is there anyway to really prove you didn't drink the waters or eat anything?? Hope this all makes sense,lol
3) I think I read somewhere that if I buy my tickets online there is a will call kiosk in the lobby to pick them up so I don't have to do it at the park?? Plus also I do a similar thing to get our express passes? I can do all this when I check in correct??

Thank-you in advance for any info, appreciated!!


----------



## Echo queen

Your room key/card is your express pass, just show it at the express line.  I have never done will call tickets in lobby, I always have the ticket in advance. 

Have fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Echo queen said:


> Your room key/card is your express pass, just show it at the express line.  I have never done will call tickets in lobby, I always have the ticket in advance.
> 
> Have fun.



You don't use your room keycardmany more for EP.

When you check in you take your room keycard to a kiosk in the lobby and put them in the machine, get your picture taken and that prints out your EP now.

It changed a while back


----------



## schumigirl

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Made ressies for next month, we're really excited about staying onsite at RPR and our first family trip to Universal, but being the worry wart I am, I have to admit I'm nervous...I have read so much I think my head is spinning. I did find out about the coffee, but I have some more questions and hope someone can answer them for me...
> 1) I've read about that there is no fridge, but a mini bar? I do not in anyway want to use the mini bar. Not sure if others have done this, but many times at Disney when we stay there was no fridge so we brought a small cooler and just put ice in it to keep our milk and drinks cold..are there ice machines to do this??
> 2) Can I say I don't want housekeeping? I ask because in all honesty it freaks me out. I don't want in any shape or form be charged for the waters or nuts. We don't plan on using any of the high priced things in the room. Yes, I know, it's a trust issue, but I have had things stolen before and all in all when you check out it is your word against the housekeepers. Is there anyway to really prove you didn't drink the waters or eat anything?? Hope this all makes sense,lol
> 3) I think I read somewhere that if I buy my tickets online there is a will call kiosk in the lobby to pick them up so I don't have to do it at the park?? Plus also I do a similar thing to get our express passes? I can do all this when I check in correct??
> 
> Thank-you in advance for any info, appreciated!!



I've read many people use the coolers you can buy, yes there are ice machines on every floor.

You can ask for the waters and stuff that are sat out to be removed before you go in the room. 

Tell them when you check in you don't want the key to the mini bar that way you know you can't open it.

You print out your EP when you check in using your room keycard. Kiosks are in the lobby. 

If you tell them you don't want housekeeping but need something when you're in the room you can call star services on the phone.........they are very helpful and prompt usually.

And have a great trip......it's a fantastic hotel, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## bumbershoot

Just describe the key to the minibar. When you check out thy will check the minibar. Not having them come in doesn't stop that. And hotels there are very good about believing people when they explain nothing was used. 

Of course, the $4 tiny can of Pringles was perfect when DS and I were sick and not wanting to, but having to, eat something, anything. Most worth it overpriced minibar item ever!  

I'm mainly saying to not worry so much about that.


----------



## Loftin716

Joining this thread because I just changed my June reservation from Cabana Bay!

April 2013- All Star Music


----------



## damo

Loftin716 said:


> Joining this thread because I just changed my June reservation from Cabana Bay!
> 
> April 2013- All Star Music



I think that is a very wise choice.  Odds are good that Diagon Alley will be open and that means very busy parks.  That express pass will be very welcome (even if it probably won't be used at Gringott's).


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

schumigirl said:


> I've read many people use the coolers you can buy, yes there are ice machines on every floor.
> 
> You can ask for the waters and stuff that are sat out to be removed before you go in the room.
> 
> Tell them when you check in you don't want the key to the mini bar that way you know you can't open it.
> 
> You print out your EP when you check in using your room keycard. Kiosks are in the lobby.
> 
> If you tell them you don't want housekeeping but need something when you're in the room you can call star services on the phone.........they are very helpful and prompt usually.
> 
> 
> 
> And have a great trip......it's a fantastic hotel, I'm sure you'll love it



oh wow, I just tried to post something and it told me the message I entered was to short, lol...
anyway this is what I wrote: 
thank-you, think I will do that, we will be a late check in so maybe if I call them that morning they can go ahead and take the stuff out?!


----------



## buckeev

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> oh wow, I just tried to post something and it told me the message I entered was to short, lol...
> anyway this is what I wrote:
> thank-you, think I will do that, we will be a late check in so maybe if I call them that morning they can go ahead and take the stuff out?!



They most surely will. We have stayed numerous times and the staff is incredible...(both at RPR and HRH)...tell them what you need or want, and they'll do their best to take care of you! 
Have a great trip!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

buckeev said:


> They most surely will. We have stayed numerous times and the staff is incredible...(both at RPR and HRH)...tell them what you need or want, and they'll do their best to take care of you!
> Have a great trip!



thx! it's our first trip, we're really excited!!


----------



## Loftin716

damo said:


> I think that is a very wise choice.  Odds are good that Diagon Alley will be open and that means very busy parks.  That express pass will be very welcome (even if it probably won't be used at Gringott's).



I had actually purchased express plus. However while looking into prices for the park to park tickets I noticed it looked to be cheaper to change resorts all together. So I did! 

April 2013- All Star Music


----------



## carmelhp

schumigirl said:


> I've read many people use the coolers you can buy, yes there are ice machines on every floor.
> 
> You can ask for the waters and stuff that are sat out to be removed before you go in the room.
> 
> Tell them when you check in you don't want the key to the mini bar that way you know you can't open it.
> 
> You print out your EP when you check in using your room keycard. Kiosks are in the lobby.
> 
> If you tell them you don't want housekeeping but need something when you're in the room you can call star services on the phone.........they are very helpful and prompt usually.
> 
> And have a great trip......it's a fantastic hotel, I'm sure you'll love it



I asked for a fridge and one was provided free, without the usual $15 charge. Whenever I've asked to have the courtesy bar removed, the hotel has obliged. This is not an unusual request as many people don't want their children having access or exposure to liquor. I had the opposite problem to being charge for items not used, we used two bottles of beer from the bar and left the checked off bar slip for housekeeping, but it never showed up on our bill.


----------



## damo

Loftin716 said:


> I had actually purchased express plus. However while looking into prices for the park to park tickets I noticed it looked to be cheaper to change resorts all together. So I did!
> 
> April 2013- All Star Music




What did you do with your express passes?  Did they refund them for you?


----------



## Loftin716

damo said:


> What did you do with your express passes?  Did they refund them for you?


They did. I had not paid in full yet. I was worried they wouldn't refund that too but they did!

April 2013- All Star Music


----------



## keri125

Just subscribed to the thread!  So excited!  Staying at RPH this November - seems like it is so far away but I know it will go by fast.  This is a HUGE treat for me.  It will just be my son (9 years old) and I for a "mother-son" trip.  We are going to live it up!  Anyhow, no questions, just wanted to say how excited I am!


----------



## LucyBC80

Reposting because I'd like some answers!

I want to request tower one, higher floor, near the elevators. How do I do that when I have booked my vacation through Universal? Is there a fax number I can use or even an email?

How much a fridge is going for nowadays? We like to buy yogurt, water and have a place for leftovers so we'll need a fridge for sure.

How is the wifi at the lobby area? 

Do they have computers and printers guests can use?


----------



## damo

LucyBC80 said:


> Reposting because I'd like some answers!
> 
> I want to request tower one, higher floor, near the elevators. How do I do that when I have booked my vacation through Universal? Is there a fax number I can use or even an email?
> 
> How much a fridge is going for nowadays? We like to buy yogurt, water and have a place for leftovers so we'll need a fridge for sure.
> 
> How is the wifi at the lobby area?
> 
> Do they have computers and printers guests can use?



Answers to all of your questions are here:  https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/General-Information/Hotel-Services-Information.aspx#services


----------



## ldmilton

Planning to book a 2 bedroom Hospitality Suite for our girlfriend trip in November.  The AP rate makes this a great option for us and it will be fun to all be in the same "room" and still have lots of space to spread out.  Has anyone stayed in a Hospitality Suite?  The pictures look amazing but curious to hear a first hand report.

 I love RPR and am very excited to share it with some of my friends who have not been there.


----------



## schumigirl

ldmilton said:


> Planning to book a 2 bedroom Hospitality Suite for our girlfriend trip in November.  The AP rate makes this a great option for us and it will be fun to all be in the same "room" and still have lots of space to spread out.  Has anyone stayed in a Hospitality Suite?  The pictures look amazing but curious to hear a first hand report.
> 
> I love RPR and am very excited to share it with some of my friends who have not been there.



You won't regret it 

We stayed in a hospitality suite and genuinely didn't want to leave. The space is amazing, huge dining table, big tv, comfy sofas, fridge freezer which was used for ice.....wine and beer 

There was a microwave too but we never cook anything on our trips so had no intention of using it, but it would be handy if you did want to.

Having the extra shower room was great too, as there are 3 of us......no having to wait on others.

They really are like self contained apartments........the feeling of space is wonderful........we really loved it I'm sure you will too


----------



## wookiebeck

If they are starting to do the renovations now, each tower expected to take 3-4 months, and go floor by floor, does anyone know the order of the operation?

We are staying club level (therefore floor 7, tower 3) and want an idea of when they will get to it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sadossey

Booked a std room for my family of 4 at RP for first week of June at $194/nt. Never been to Universal, did WDW last 2 yrs. in value and moderate hotels so we are pretty excited about getting a nice hotel on property for about 1/2 or 1/3 what a Disney deluxe would be. Or are we going to be disappointed in some things? My kids are 7(daughter) and 4 (son). My son is obsessed with Spider-Man, heroes, etc and my daughter is kind of over the whole princess thing so I think it will be just as good or better for us.


----------



## bumbershoot

sadossey said:


> Or are we going to be disappointed in some things? My kids are 7(daughter) and 4 (son). My son is obsessed with Spider-Man, heroes, etc and my daughter is kind of over the whole princess thing so I think it will be just as good or better for us.



What are you worried about being disappointed in?  

For Spidey, try to throw an extra $30 into the budget so you can buy the picture with special effects taken with Spiderman.  Taking the picture is the ONLY way to meet him, it's on Marvel island off in a storefront.  You CAN take your own picture with your own camera, but they will be in front of a greenscreen, and so your picture will have just a green background.  If you buy the picture, you get it all done up so they look like they are shooting webs,etc.  Since your guy is little I bet he will LOVE that picture.  I avoid spending money on pictures, usually, but last year we bought the AP photoconnect card and I got a chance to get that picture, and I was shocked at how *worth it* that picture was.  I would pay out of pocket for it, definitely.  

(and the first time we had the photo done, when I did NOT pay for the actual picture, as I dithered and said "oh that's really expensive, I don't think so", they brought the price down by half...I still said "no", and maybe they don't have the ability to haggle anymore, but I figured I'd tell you, just in case they do...)


----------



## sadossey

bumbershoot said:


> What are you worried about being disappointed in?


Thanks for the info on the Spider-Man pics. I guess the main thing my wife and I are worried about is that our kids are little and I've seen a lot of opinions that US/IOA is better for bigger kids/teens,  and at WDW you have all the "magic." We are not huge Disney people but we did enjoy our 2 trips. Just don't really know what to expect or how it will compare in regards to our kids. I know my wife and I will probably enjoy it more(we both like thrill rides) and I really think the kids like it as much if not better.


----------



## weeksid

FeeFeeWhite said:


> I just checked on this today.  The best rate is the Entertainment Rate $110 and next is the AP rate of $129 with an automatic upgrade to water view.  The $99 rate ends on the 10th!
> 
> You may also want to try the internet web site for universal studios.   I think they are running a special also.


How are you finding these "entertainment" rates for $110 for Royal Pacific?  My current rate is $270+ per night.


----------



## damo

weeksid said:


> How are you finding these "entertainment" rates for $110 for Royal Pacific?  My current rate is $270+ per night.



lol, look at the date on that post.

They don't even offer entertainment rates anymore.


----------



## weeksid

damo said:


> lol, look at the date on that post.
> 
> They don't even offer entertainment rates anymore.


Oops - it would be helpful if I would actually look at the post date.  My question still stands.  How are some individuals getting great rates ($194 for June).  Am I going at a terrible time of year (beginning of May)?


----------



## rowan555

weeksid said:


> Oops - it would be helpful if I would actually look at the post date.  My question still stands.  How are some individuals getting great rates ($194 for June).  Am I going at a terrible time of year (beginning of May)?



We are going May 11th and the rate with AP is $169.


----------



## damo

weeksid said:


> Oops - it would be helpful if I would actually look at the post date.  My question still stands.  How are some individuals getting great rates ($194 for June).  Am I going at a terrible time of year (beginning of May)?



There are lots of factors.  The length of stay is a big one.  Loews uses a stay more save more rate where the longer you stay, the bigger your discount.  You can also get AAA rates and annual pass rates.


----------



## sadossey

On Orbitz you can get 15% off the stay more rates. I had booked RP thru Loews for our dates (June 1-6) for a total of $1092, so I cancelled that and booked thru Orbitz (code: OUTTAHERE) and got the same room for about $950. You can only get the rate when entering 2 guests though, and we will have our 2 kids. I called the hotel and the lady said it would be no problem to add them to the room upon arrival.


----------



## bumbershoot

sadossey said:


> Thanks for the info on the Spider-Man pics. I guess the main thing my wife and I are worried about is that our kids are little and I've seen a lot of opinions that US/IOA is better for bigger kids/teens,  and at WDW you have all the "magic." We are not huge Disney people but we did enjoy our 2 trips. Just don't really know what to expect or how it will compare in regards to our kids. I know my wife and I will probably enjoy it more(we both like thrill rides) and I really think the kids like it as much if not better.



I think you'll be fine.  It's a lovely hotel; take some time to look around, definitely!  At WDW there's "pixie dust" and at Universal it's "mummy dust".  The Team Members at Universal are often also Cast Members at WDW, and our own personal experience has been that the TMs are happier and more joyous than the CMs.  We've never encountered one that we KNOW works at both, FWIW, so I can't tell you why that has been our experience, but it has.  

Since you have the younger kids, you'll go looking for younger kid things!  And you'll find them.  Let the kids torture you guys with the Barney show, and be SURE to use the EP for the line.  Why wait in that line any longer than necessary, LOL.  Take them all the way back beyond the Curious George water play area to the ball play area.  It's awesome amazing fun with the softest play-balls I've ever felt; you can get pummeled with them from a "gun" above and it doesn't hurt.  Follow the footsteps while going through the Curious George section if you don't want to get wet, though!

Kids can go into lines even when they can't ride; you swap out near the seating area, and there's a nice place for the non-riders to wait.  If it's a spooky line, like The Mummy, the EP makes it easy enough to swap (unofficially) like you do at WDW, though...both adults end up just using the EP line, no worries.  My son is 9 and still won't set foot in the Mummy's line, let alone ride it!  

But back to the hotel, it's really pretty.  The pool is big and great (and you can pool hop), so I bet you will ALL have a terrific time.


----------



## scottmel

sadossey said:


> Booked a std room for my family of 4 at RP for first week of June at $194/nt. Never been to Universal, did WDW last 2 yrs. in value and moderate hotels so we are pretty excited about getting a nice hotel on property for about 1/2 or 1/3 what a Disney deluxe would be. Or are we going to be disappointed in some things? My kids are 7(daughter) and 4 (son). My son is obsessed with Spider-Man, heroes, etc and my daughter is kind of over the whole princess thing so I think it will be just as good or better for us.



to be honest I don't think I would take kids that age. We took DD for the first time when potter opened she would have been 11. Had it not been for her love of potter I wouldn't have done it. She rode a fair bit but was coaster shy and we were done with both parks by noon the following day. I paid an early penalty to check out and checked back in at Disney yacht club where we were upgraded to the presidential suite!!!

We returned two years later and it just isn't me at all. DD enjoys it being a teen but I find it more of an amusement park than a themed park like Disney. Rides are super close, touring is quicker, front of the line is group. But an amusement park feel. NOTHING like Disney.

All that being said, we are returning AGAIN this summer with a friend for DD15. She can't wait to ride everything this time.

If your son is dying to meet spiderman and this is a hUGE deal for him then yes for sure! But if you can delay it for a few years I personally would...


----------



## sadossey

Thanks for the input but after doing Disney the last couple years the thought of all that planning, dining res's, FP+.....just exhausting. Looking forward to a more relaxed vacation at Universal!


----------



## damo

My little 4 year old niece went to WDW and Universal last year and her favourite was Universal.  Each kid is different.


----------



## scottmel

sadossey said:


> Thanks for the input but after doing Disney the last couple years the thought of all that planning, dining res's, FP+.....just exhausting. Looking forward to a more relaxed vacation at Universal!



I hear you on that..I really do!!! US/IOA I don't care for but DD sure does. In prior years I would count the days down to get out of there to hit Disney!! This summer we are doing Disney first and I think I too will view US IOA as a nice break after the new fp plus rule at Disney and I hope to actually ENJOY US IOA this time.....


----------



## bumbershoot

scottmel said:


> We returned two years later and it just isn't me at all. DD enjoys it being a teen but I find it more of an amusement park than a themed park like Disney. Rides are super close, touring is quicker, front of the line is group. But an amusement park feel. NOTHING like Disney.



But not everyone feels that way. My family sure doesn't. We truly cannot comprehend how people think its not themed. Heck, new fantasyland and the new entrance to anaheims DCA are nearly copies of IOA. And IOA did it first and IMO better. 

Only way to know where you fall is to do it and do it with an open mind. Our first trip to orlando we gave wdw 10 days and universal 4.  Even with that trip  we regretted the shortness of the uni stay. 

And on that trip no one did the big rides at all! DS was too nervous or short, DH is still of a body size that does not work with the restraints, and I don't like the fear of death while on vacation so I only go on coasters to keep DS company (I used to love big scary coasters but now I have things I want to live for and don't want tragedy to befall me). 

I actually recorded the music outside IOA because I love it so much. Sounds a lot like the background of a imagination dragons song so I love that song too. Just love it there.


----------



## damo

bumbershoot said:


> But not everyone feels that way. My family sure doesn't. We truly cannot comprehend how people think its not themed. Heck, new fantasyland and the new entrance to anaheims DCA are nearly copies of IOA. And IOA did it first and IMO better.
> 
> Only way to know where you fall is to do it and do it with an open mind. Our first trip to orlando we gave wdw 10 days and universal 4.  Even with that trip  we regretted the shortness of the uni stay.
> 
> And on that trip no one did the big rides at all! DS was too nervous or short, DH is still of a body size that does not work with the restraints, and I don't like the fear of death while on vacation so I only go on coasters to keep DS company (I used to love big scary coasters but now I have things I want to live for and don't want tragedy to befall me).
> 
> I actually recorded the music outside IOA because I love it so much. Sounds a lot like the background of a imagination dragons song so I love that song too. Just love it there.



Universal/IOA doesn't feel in the least bit like an amusement park to us either.  I've done a TON of Six Flags and Cedar Fair parks and not a single one can hold a candle to Universal and IOA.  It is our happy place right along with Disneyland.

I love Imagine Dragons too.


----------



## rowan555

damo said:


> Universal/IOA doesn't feel in the least bit like an amusement park to us either.  I've done a TON of Six Flags and Cedar Fair parks and not a single one can hold a candle to Universal and IOA.  It is our happy place right along with Disneyland.
> 
> I love Imagine Dragons too.



Same here.  The theming of IoA in particular took my breath away, and I cannot WAIT to experience it again in May.  Universal's theming is also wonderful, and IMO both are just as magical as Disney, just in a more grownup sort of way.  My 13 year old has no interest in ever returning to Disney after our first trip to Universal last year.  It was the perfect combination of gorgeous scenery, thrill rides, and fun shows/attractions.


----------



## scottmel

bumbershoot said:


> But not everyone feels that way. My family sure doesn't. We truly cannot comprehend how people think its not themed. Heck, new fantasyland and the new entrance to anaheims DCA are nearly copies of IOA. And IOA did it first and IMO better.
> 
> Only way to know where you fall is to do it and do it with an open mind. Our first trip to orlando we gave wdw 10 days and universal 4.  Even with that trip  we regretted the shortness of the uni stay.
> 
> And on that trip no one did the big rides at all! DS was too nervous or short, DH is still of a body size that does not work with the restraints, and I don't like the fear of death while on vacation so I only go on coasters to keep DS company (I used to love big scary coasters but now I have things I want to live for and don't want tragedy to befall me).
> 
> I actually recorded the music outside IOA because I love it so much. Sounds a lot like the background of a imagination dragons song so I love that song too. Just love it there.



I really am going to try harder this year to enjoy it and appreciate it for what it is...I agree that WWOHP is excellently themed!!! BEAUTIFUL. I just can't get excited about the rest of the park but it is worth a 4th try since potter part 2 will be open. And I think having it on the back end of the trip helps but I cheated and booked a final night BACK at Disney. DH hates luggage and this way he can hand it over at Disney whereas you can't do that at US/IOA. So we all win this trip!


----------



## ltl engine

Sorry but I could not find this info...when does the refurb start and which tower etc?  TIA


----------



## Mickeypooh99

sadossey said:


> Thanks for the info on the Spider-Man pics. I guess the main thing my wife and I are worried about is that our kids are little and I've seen a lot of opinions that US/IOA is better for bigger kids/teens,  and at WDW you have all the "magic." We are not huge Disney people but we did enjoy our 2 trips. Just don't really know what to expect or how it will compare in regards to our kids. I know my wife and I will probably enjoy it more(we both like thrill rides) and I really think the kids like it as much if not better.



We have been taking our kids to Universal since they were 1 and 2 years old, and we have loved every trip at all ages!  There is plenty to do. I'm really surprised when people say they are done by noon. We spend all day for 3 days each time, and I always wish we had more time. When the kids were younger they spent a lot of time in the play areas, which I think are really themed nice. We are huge Dr Seuss fans so we have spent hours just in that area. We have just always had a blast letting the kids play and take as much time as they want. 

Things have changed now that they are 12 and 13. We spend more time on thrill rides. I really miss the early days. I'm so glad we experienced it when they were young, and still appreciated the kiddie areas.


----------



## schumigirl

Mickeypooh99 said:


> We have been taking our kids to Universal since they were 1 and 2 years old, and we have loved every trip at all ages!  There is plenty to do. I'm really surprised when people say they are done by noon. We spend all day for 3 days each time, and I always wish we had more time. When the kids were younger they spent a lot of time in the play areas, which I think are really themed nice. We are huge Dr Seuss fans so we have spent hours just in that area. We have just always had a blast letting the kids play and take as much time as they want.
> 
> Things have changed now that they are 12 and 13. We spend more time on thrill rides. I really miss the early days. I'm so glad we experienced it when they were young, and still appreciated the kiddie areas.



So true 

We see lots of posts over the years from people saying Universal has nothing for little kids and is only for coaster fans....they couldn`t be more wrong.

There are some great things for littlies in both parks and yep, very well themed. Nice post!


----------



## Mickeypooh99

schumigirl said:


> So true
> 
> We see lots of posts over the years from people saying Universal has nothing for little kids and is only for coaster fans....they couldn`t be more wrong.
> 
> There are some great things for littlies in both parks and yep, very well themed. Nice post!



Thanks. This year will be our first time onsite at Universal. I'm so excited!  We have 3 nights booked at Royal Pacific.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Getting excited, just a few more days til our first stay here and first visit to Universal. Been planning and reading everything I can get my hands on. Hope I have it all figured out. Calling them Monday to ask them to take all the snacks/water out. Will tell them at check in that I don't want the key to fridge. 
Now all I'm worried about is parking. We will be a late check in as we have to wait til after DS baseball game to leave, won't get there til about midnight, so worried that getting there so late that there won't be any parking, I've read so many things about not much parking. We were also hoping to leave and go out to eat one night, worried about coming back to no parking then as well,lol...yes I know I'm a worry wart...
Planning on bringing a small cooler to keep our drinks cold. Got donuts and bringing homemade muffins for our breakfast. DH is difficult to get up, so to be on time it's best to let the kids eat in room before going to park, besides saving on that means more money to spend in the parks!!


----------



## sadossey

Does RP have life jackets for the kids at the pools?


----------



## Tweedle Dees

Is there free Wifi at RP? & any in the Parks? 

Thank you!


----------



## damo

Tweedle Dees said:


> Is there free Wifi at RP? & any in the Parks?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes it is free at RPR and it is available through many parts of the parks and they are currently upgrading it to make it throughout the entire resort.


----------



## Tweedle Dees

Thanks again Damo!
Really appreciate all the info you've shared here!


----------



## damo

Tweedle Dees said:


> Thanks again Damo!
> Really appreciate all the info you've shared here!



Always happy to help and always happy to see a fellow Canadian on the boards!


----------



## Lady888

Hi all - thanks for all the great info!  We are traveling in April and will be staying for 2 nights/3 days at RPR at the start of our vacation then moving on to a Marriott condo resort for the next 5 nights.

We will have a car from the airport for the week.  I am using the directions from MCO to RPR based from the Loews hotel website.  Will we pass a grocery store along the way or do we have to go off of the main path?  My husband is diabetic so we get a complementary fridge because of his diatery needs so we need to hit a grocery store on our way to the hotel.

Below are the directions from the hotel that we are planning on using:
From Orlando International Airport:

Take the North exit out the airport onto Beachline Expressway (SR528) West (International Drive, Convention Center)
Continue on Beachline and take I-4 East
Take Exit 75A (Universal Studios) and get in the left lane
At the end of the exit ramp, turn left onto Universal Blvd.
At the second traffic light, turn left (Hollywood Way)
Loews Royal Pacific Resort entrance is 1/3 mile on your left
NOTE: SR528 is a toll road

Thanks!  28 more sleeps!!


----------



## horseshowmom

Lady888 said:


> Hi all - thanks for all the great info!  We are traveling in April and will be staying for 2 nights/3 days at RPR at the start of our vacation then moving on to a Marriott condo resort for the next 5 nights.
> 
> We will have a car from the airport for the week.  I am using the directions from MCO to RPR based from the Loews hotel website.  Will we pass a grocery store along the way or do we have to go off of the main path?  My husband is diabetic so we get a complementary fridge because of his diatery needs so we need to hit a grocery store on our way to the hotel.
> 
> Below are the directions from the hotel that we are planning on using:
> From Orlando International Airport:
> 
> Take the North exit out the airport onto Beachline Expressway (SR528) West (International Drive, Convention Center)
> Continue on Beachline and take I-4 East
> Take Exit 75A (Universal Studios) and get in the left lane
> At the end of the exit ramp, turn left onto Universal Blvd.
> At the second traffic light, turn left (Hollywood Way)
> Loews Royal Pacific Resort entrance is 1/3 mile on your left
> NOTE: SR528 is a toll road
> 
> Thanks!  28 more sleeps!!



This thread might help some - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=651038


----------



## Lady888

horseshowmom said:


> This thread might help some - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=651038



Thanks for the info - this thread is 10 years old so I am hoping that someone has been to RPR recently and went direct from the airport and if they remember passing a Publix or something??


----------



## tricky1

There is a publix on kirkman rd,about 5 mins from Universal.
https://foursquare.com/v/publix-sup...oaks-shopping-center/4b2a357cf964a52016a624e3


----------



## sadossey

Are all the hotels in walking distance of each other? (Including Cabana Bay) Staying at RP in June and want to take a day to take it easy and maybe walk to other pools, see the hotels. I know  "walking distance" is subjective. I'm talking less than 15 min I guess.


----------



## damo

sadossey said:


> Are all the hotels in walking distance of each other? (Including Cabana Bay) Staying at RP in June and want to take a day to take it easy and maybe walk to other pools, see the hotels. I know  "walking distance" is subjective. I'm talking less than 15 min I guess.



Yup.  You can walk to everything.  It will be about a 5 minute walk for you to Cabana Bay.  It will be about 15 to Hard Rock and about 25 to Portofino.


----------



## sadossey

damo said:


> Yup.  You can walk to everything.  It will be about a 5 minute walk for you to Cabana Bay.  It will be about 15 to Hard Rock and about 25 to Portofino.



Great, thanks! I'm glad we are closer to Cabana Bay. The pool area looks really nice by the drawings I've seen.


----------



## nighttowll

I just wanted to take a second to brag on this hotel. I really wasn't expecting much. I mean I knew it was a nice hotel, but we only booked the rooms because that was a better deal for us than buying the EP outright. 

However, after staying here, I'm so glad we did. Everyone at this hotel went above and beyond what was required of them. We had an emergency during our stay and the hotel staff went out of their way to help us. I don't know what we would have done without them. I cant think of one bad thing to say about any of the staff. The checkin desk was quick, professional, friendly, and helpful. Valet parking and concierge were great, going beyond what was required of them to help us out. Even the bartender was wonderful and helped me in the middle of the night with an issue not related to the bar at all. My only complaint with the entire hotel would be the lack of outlets in the room. Despite the high price, we will definitely stay here again. The service more than made up for it. It was also great to be such a short walk away from the parks.


----------



## Susan2771

nighttowll said:


> I just wanted to take a second to brag on this hotel. I really wasn't expecting much. I mean I knew it was a nice hotel, but we only booked the rooms because that was a better deal for us than buying the EP outright.
> 
> However, after staying here, I'm so glad we did. Everyone at this hotel went above and beyond what was required of them. We had an emergency during our stay and the hotel staff went out of their way to help us. I don't know what we would have done without them. I cant think of one bad thing to say about any of the staff. The checkin desk was quick, professional, friendly, and helpful. Valet parking and concierge were great, going beyond what was required of them to help us out. Even the bartender was wonderful and helped me in the middle of the night with an issue not related to the bar at all. My only complaint with the entire hotel would be the lack of outlets in the room. Despite the high price, we will definitely stay here again. The service more than made up for it. It was also great to be such a short walk away from the parks.



Great to read that they helped out during your emergency and stepped up.  Hope whatever happened didn't ruin your trip.  Thank-you for sharing your thoughts and experience.


----------



## jack presley

Can anyone tell me what the little store is like in the reception area?  I noticed that there are no stores within walking distance to get snacks/water etc. there doesn't appear to be any on Citywalk either. 

Is it expensive? I won't have a car for the first week of my stay and I don't want to be spending over the odds on bottles of water or snacks for the kids and other kind of stuff I'd normally buy at a Walgreens etc.


----------



## damo

jack presley said:


> Can anyone tell me what the little store is like in the reception area?  I noticed that there are no stores within walking distance to get snacks/water etc. there doesn't appear to be any on Citywalk either.
> 
> Is it expensive? I won't have a car for the first week of my stay and I don't want to be spending over the odds on bottles of water or snacks for the kids and other kind of stuff I'd normally buy at a Walgreens etc.



There are two little stores at RPR where you can buy water and snacks and stuff.  It is still much pricier than at Walgreens.  It might be cheaper to take a cab over to the Walgreens and pick up stuff.


----------



## jack presley

damo said:


> There are two little stores at RPR where you can buy water and snacks and stuff.  It is still much pricier than at Walgreens.  It might be cheaper to take a cab over to the Walgreens and pick up stuff.



Thanks Damo, I was thinking that it would probably be pricey. Taxi to Walgreen's might be a good idea. According to Google Maps there seems to be one down by WnW which would only be a couple of minutes away.


----------



## macraven

jack presley said:


> Thanks Damo, I was thinking that it would probably be pricey. Taxi to Walgreen's might be a good idea. According to Google Maps there seems to be one down by WnW which would only be a couple of minutes away.



_last time used, taxi cost $5 from walgreens to rph._


----------



## damo

jack presley said:


> Thanks Damo, I was thinking that it would probably be pricey. Taxi to Walgreen's might be a good idea. According to Google Maps there seems to be one down by WnW which would only be a couple of minutes away.



There's a Walgreens right behind the Portofino Bay Hotel.  Corner of Kirkland and Vineland.

http://www.walgreens.com/locator/walgreens-5501-s-kirkman-rd-orlando-fl-32819/id=3398


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> There's a Walgreens right behind the Portofino Bay Hotel.  Corner of Kirkland and Vineland.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/locator/walgreens-5501-s-kirkman-rd-orlando-fl-32819/id=3398



_that is the one that i am familiar with_


----------



## jack presley

macraven said:


> _that is the one that i am familiar with_



Thanks. I had a look on Google Maps and I think the one by WnW will be closer to the RP than this one though.


----------



## janetkay272

sorry if this question has already been answered i know parking costs something like 18 bucks a day but can you leave and come back without being charged again (say like off site for dinner). how does parking work? is it charged to your room? 


for people looking for booking discounts orbitz is running a 15% off discount right now if you book before april 20th and stay before sep 30th. thats the best deal ive seen other than bidding on priceline. use the promo code BYEBYE15


----------



## damo

janetkay272 said:


> sorry if this question has already been answered i know parking costs something like 18 bucks a day but can you leave and come back without being charged again (say like off site for dinner). how does parking work? is it charged to your room?
> 
> 
> for people looking for booking discounts orbitz is running a 15% off discount right now if you book before april 20th and stay before sep 30th. thats the best deal ive seen other than bidding on priceline. use the promo code BYEBYE15



You can come and go as you please.  Parking is added to your nightly charge.


----------



## AlisaMom

I know that pool hopping is allowed between PBH, HRH and RPR. But does somebody know is pool hopping allowed between RPR and Cabana Bay? We'd like to explore this new hotel during our June RPR stay


----------



## damo

AlisaMom said:


> I know that pool hopping is allowed between PBH, HRH and RPR. But does somebody know is pool hopping allowed between RPR and Cabana Bay? We'd like to explore this new hotel during our June RPR stay



Cabana Bay guest services says that pool hopping is allowed.  However, that may change once things get going.


----------



## AlisaMom

damo said:


> Cabana Bay guest services says that pool hopping is allowed. However, that may change once things get going.


 
Thank you


----------



## janetkay272

damo said:


> Cabana Bay guest services says that pool hopping is allowed.  However, that may change once things get going.



what's the best way to get from rpr to cabana bay? I would love to go hang out in there lazy river once it's up and going.


----------



## damo

janetkay272 said:


> what's the best way to get from rpr to cabana bay? I would love to go hang out in there lazy river once it's up and going.



The hotels are almost adjacent.  It should be an easy walk.


----------



## Senator Tressel

I'm sure they'll allow pool hopping to Cabana Bay. I doubt a whole lot of people staying at the deluxe hotels are going to venture over there to swim, so it shouldn't become a problem. I could foresee a problem the other way around though.


----------



## lcvb

Does anyone know what the AP rates were for this past January?  I've found a rate of $155/night for our dates in January 2015 on a discount website. I'm debating locking in that rate instead of waiting for the AP rates to be released. Any thoughts?


----------



## macraven

_i'm looking at my january 2014 receipt for rph and i paid $149 a night with the aph rate._


----------



## buzzrelly

I have a question about the annual passeswe are going April 2015 so I have some time to think about this.  Is it better to buy the annual passes ahead of time?  Is there some sort of hotel discount if we do that?  Or is the discount vice-versa?  Should I get the hotel first?  Thanks


----------



## damo

buzzrelly said:


> I have a question about the annual passeswe are going April 2015 so I have some time to think about this.  Is it better to buy the annual passes ahead of time?  Is there some sort of hotel discount if we do that?  Or is the discount vice-versa?  Should I get the hotel first?  Thanks



You don't need to have the AP in hand to book with an annual pass discount.  Use the code APH here ... http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR

There is no advantage other than saving time to buy the AP ahead of time.  You really don't want to be waiting in line at the ticket booths when you get there.


----------



## lcvb

macraven said:


> i'm looking at my january 2014 receipt for rph and i paid $149 a night with the aph rate.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## buzzrelly

damo said:


> You don't need to have the AP in hand to book with an annual pass discount.  Use the code APH here ... http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR  There is no advantage other than saving time to buy the AP ahead of time.  You really don't want to be waiting in line at the ticket booths when you get there.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## AlisaMom

AlisaMom said:


> I know that pool hopping is allowed between PBH, HRH and RPR. But does somebody know is pool hopping allowed between RPR and Cabana Bay? We'd like to explore this new hotel during our June RPR stay


 

Today I've got a reply form Guest Services

"Thank you for contacting Universal Orlando® Guest Services.
*Please be aware that only direct Guests of Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort may use their pool facilities. */ I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to call us at (407) 224-4233, option three (3)"


----------



## pcstang

Did RPR also take the mini bar out and leave just a fridge?


----------



## Lady888

tricky1 said:


> There is a publix on kirkman rd,about 5 mins from Universal.
> https://foursquare.com/v/publix-sup...oaks-shopping-center/4b2a357cf964a52016a624e3



I leave in 1.5 days...woohoo!

I called RPR and they said the closest grocery store is Whole Foods on Turkey Lake road and they gave me the address to add to my maps from the airport.  Now should I go to the Publix or to Whole Foods?  They don't have a Whole Foods where I live so I have no idea what kind of food they have there.  I am looking for breakfast items, fruit, water, juices, snacks etc (we got a fridge for our room at RPR).  Would Whole Foods have what we need? oh - and I don't want to pay crazy prices lol.


----------



## damo

pcstang said:


> Did RPR also take the mini bar out and leave just a fridge?



Not yet.  Maybe when they renovate.


----------



## buzzrelly

Lady888 said:


> I leave in 1.5 days...woohoo!  I called RPR and they said the closest grocery store is Whole Foods on Turkey Lake road and they gave me the address to add to my maps from the airport.  Now should I go to the Publix or to Whole Foods?  They don't have a Whole Foods where I live so I have no idea what kind of food they have there.  I am looking for breakfast items, fruit, water, juices, snacks etc (we got a fridge for our room at RPR).  Would Whole Foods have what we need? oh - and I don't want to pay crazy prices lol.



I don't know about that particular Whole Foods, but we call the WF here  in CT "whole paycheck," because that's what you'll spend there for one bag of groceries. They are known for their fresh, organic produce. They also have tons of boxed, organic foods and organic meats, etc.   If you are looking for Quaker granola bars or Lucky Charms or similar, you won't find them here.  

I would suggest going to Publix for what you are looking for.


----------



## bumbershoot

Lady888 said:


> I leave in 1.5 days...woohoo!
> 
> I called RPR and they said the closest grocery store is Whole Foods on Turkey Lake road and they gave me the address to add to my maps from the airport.  Now should I go to the Publix or to Whole Foods?  They don't have a Whole Foods where I live so I have no idea what kind of food they have there.  I am looking for breakfast items, fruit, water, juices, snacks etc (we got a fridge for our room at RPR).  Would Whole Foods have what we need? oh - and I don't want to pay crazy prices lol.



Publix is a normal grocery store.  Whole Foods is an upscale one with lots of organic and specialty items.  We generally hit both, but we eat a lot of organic anyway.  We also always have a rental car.


----------



## schumigirl

Lady888 said:


> I leave in 1.5 days...woohoo!
> 
> I called RPR and they said the closest grocery store is Whole Foods on Turkey Lake road and they gave me the address to add to my maps from the airport.  Now should I go to the Publix or to Whole Foods?  They don't have a Whole Foods where I live so I have no idea what kind of food they have there.  I am looking for breakfast items, fruit, water, juices, snacks etc (we got a fridge for our room at RPR).  Would Whole Foods have what we need? oh - and I don't want to pay crazy prices lol.



If you look on your map drive straight past Whole foods on Turkey Lake Road, 2 minutes past it there is a giant WalMart.......you can't miss it and would get everything you need in there.

It's a 5 minute drive from RPR


----------



## LuvEeyore

I am thinking of staying here one night in early Jan when we go to US/IOA  mostly forvthe express pass.  I have a couple of questions.

1.  Is there a refridg not a stocked mini bar?   I am diabetic and will have to store my extra meds. 

2)  anybody stayed concierge  level here.?  Is it worth it?

Any tips or suggestions.  There will be three of us.   One who travels with a wheelchair  but not confined to it.  The wheelchair provides security in crowds and safety.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## macraven

_when you book, let them know you need a fridge for medical purposes.
there won't be a charge for it._


----------



## LuvEeyore

macraven said:


> _when you book, let them know you need a fridge for medical purposes.
> there won't be a charge for it._



Thanks, Macraven!!


----------



## bumbershoot

LuvEeyore said:


> 2)  anybody stayed concierge  level here.?  Is it worth it?



The value of Club level is very individual.

If you are omnivores with no food allergies or issues, it's more worth it.  If you are there during times when the park hours don't interfere with you getting breakfast and then being to the park entrance on time, it's more worth it.  If you're resort-bodies (like homebodies but on vacation) and will be there for most snack-times, it's way more worth it.  

Basically, the more you're there to take advantage of what you're paying for, the more value the Club level will hold for you!

And then there's the intangible...my husband just loves having a lounge to go back to that not everyone gets to go to.  It's a feeling of exclusivity that really does something for him.  You can't put a monetary value on it, but it really increases his happiness.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We just came back from a five night Universal trip.  First night at Cabana Bay, next four at Royal Pacific.

Happy to report NO problems with housekeeping at all!  Rooms were always made up before we came back from parks (usually around 2:00).  Hallways were clean, no sign of wear and tear that I've been hearing about.

We had two connecting rooms in Tower 3.  

It was a wonderful trip and I wouldn't hesitate to stay there again.
All staff was very friendly and extremely helpful.   We loved the breakfast set up in the lobby each morning.

No frigs yet - still stocked mini bars.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We just came back from a five night Universal trip.  First night at Cabana Bay, next four at Royal Pacific.
> 
> Happy to report NO problems with housekeeping at all!  Rooms were always made up before we came back from parks (usually around 2:00).  Hallways were clean, no sign of wear and tear that I've been hearing about.
> 
> We had two connecting rooms in Tower 3.
> 
> It was a wonderful trip and I wouldn't hesitate to stay there again.
> All staff was very friendly and extremely helpful.   We loved the breakfast set up in the lobby each morning.
> 
> No frigs yet - still stocked mini bars.



How lovely.......glad you had such a nice time at RPR


----------



## jerseygirl82

Any good July rates/promo codes out there? I'd prefer to pay under $300 a night if possible.


----------



## damo

jerseygirl82 said:


> Any good July rates/promo codes out there? I'd prefer to pay under $300 a night if possible.



Good luck with July discounts.  You can probably get a AAA discount by calling but there aren't even any AP rates left.


----------



## lazer

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We just came back from a five night Universal trip.  First night at Cabana Bay, next four at Royal Pacific.  Happy to report NO problems with housekeeping at all!  Rooms were always made up before we came back from parks (usually around 2:00).  Hallways were clean, no sign of wear and tear that I've been hearing about.  We had two connecting rooms in Tower 3.  It was a wonderful trip and I wouldn't hesitate to stay there again. All staff was very friendly and extremely helpful.   We loved the breakfast set up in the lobby each morning.  No frigs yet - still stocked mini bars.



What's the breakfast set up in the lobby? Hadn't read/heard about this before


----------



## DisneyMomx7

It was in the Orchid Lounge.  They had bagels, croissants, pastries, pancakes, oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, fresh fruit, juices and coffee available for purchase.
Made a nice, quick easy breakfast before hitting the parks.


----------



## lazer

DisneyMomx7 said:


> It was in the Orchid Lounge.  They had bagels, croissants, pastries, pancakes, oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, fresh fruit, juices and coffee available for purchase. Made a nice, quick easy breakfast before hitting the parks.[/QUOTE
> Great, thanks! We will definitely be going there.


----------



## JessicaR

DisneyMomx7 said:


> It was in the Orchid Lounge.  They had bagels, croissants, pastries, pancakes, oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, fresh fruit, juices and coffee available for purchase.
> Made a nice, quick easy breakfast before hitting the parks.



Do they still have those amazing cinnamon buns? I really like that breakfast set-up!


----------



## schumigirl

JessicaR said:


> Do they still have those amazing cinnamon buns? I really like that breakfast set-up!



Yes they do  

They also have it in the club lounge for breakfast.........it was hard not to eat too much of it when it's help yourself......but I managed.......just


----------



## mrsdrum

damo said:


> Good luck with July discounts.  You can probably get a AAA discount by calling but there aren't even any AP rates left.


.                    I just booked a room using Orbitz and the promotion code GETHAPPY to save 15% in July.  Good luck!


----------



## JessicaR

schumigirl said:


> Yes they do
> 
> They also have it in the club lounge for breakfast.........it was hard not to eat too much of it when it's help yourself......but I managed.......just



Glad they are still there!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Booked at Royal Pacific yesterday.  Standard queen  room(handicapped accessible) for 1 night 399.00 but will watch rates.  Going Jan 2 2015.  They said everyone had a mini bar and I have requested a fridge so that I can store medications and they put it on the request.  They said most of the time there would not be a charge for medical reasons but there could be a 15 dollar charge .

Can someone post home pictures of the hotel and rooms?


----------



## JessicaR

Pictures 

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/universals-royal-pacific-resort-a-loews-hotel/photos/


----------



## tarheel618

DisneyMomx7 said:


> It was in the Orchid Lounge.  They had bagels, croissants, pastries, pancakes, oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, fresh fruit, juices and coffee available for purchase.
> Made a nice, quick easy breakfast before hitting the parks.



What was the cost?


----------



## schumigirl

tarheel618 said:


> What was the cost?




http://s14.photobucket.com/user/rpbert1/media/florida 2010/IMGP0072.jpg.html

Not sure if prices have gone up since this post but it'll give you an idea.


----------



## Susan2771

schumigirl said:


> http://s14.photobucket.com/user/rpbert1/media/florida 2010/IMGP0072.jpg.html
> 
> Not sure if prices have gone up since this post but it'll give you an idea.



Thank-you for posting that.


----------



## hermionesnape

Deleted


----------



## RedSox68

sadossey said:


> Thanks for the input but after doing Disney the last couple years the thought of all that planning, dining res's, FP+.....just exhausting. Looking forward to a more relaxed vacation at Universal!



  Too funny -- I feel the same way.  Don't get me wrong -- we've been to Disney six times and Universal three, but I do find Universal soooo much more relaxing.  The ability to WALK to the parks without depending on transportation, the two parks being so close to each other, the voluminous amount of eating places that don't require dining reservations (for the most part) just makes it a much more relaxing vacation.  In December we are going back to both parks -- 3-nights at universal to check out Diagon Alley and four nights at WDW with a cruise in-between.

As for Royal Pacific -- we have stayed there twice before and absolutely list it as one of our top five favorite places to stay on a return visit!  As for those who mentioned they were worried about what they read on Trip Advisor -- please take those with a very large block of salt.  Considering that there are 2,801 excellent and very good reviews, and only 288 terrible or poor reviews, I think it's safe to say it's a terrific place to stay.  If you check out some of Disney's hotel ratings on that site, you'd be shocked and wouldn't stay at many of them  

Now to confess, I responded just this week on two other threads about Cabana Bay that we were staying there for the theming and for something different, that we didn't care about the non-included express pass and loved the pricing with AAA discount.  Well, after reading some of the major complaints about the constructions and thin walls, I got cold feet and reverted back to our go to hotel -- RP and am thrilled.  We got the AAA rate there for a garden view and it only costs us $46 more a night than Cabana and now we have the express pass should we need it.  

HERE'S A VALUABLE MONEY SAVING TIP:  I booked the hotel separate using my AAA -- got a better price than even their stay and pay deal right now.  Then I bought my tickets (and Disney's tickets) through Undercover Tourist.  Doing it that way, I saved more than $500 over both the resorts package deals and what AAA was offering as a package.  Only problem is if you book this way you cannot add a dining plan (but I find those too expensive anyway compared to what we actually eat per day).  

As for RP, our favorite things about it:

1.  Love room décor and views
2.  Love the walking paths both on the grounds and to the parks, and landscaping and water taxi and the lagoon with the plane!  
3.  The dining is great -- Emeril's Tchoup Chop, Jake's (eat outside along the water!) and the Island Dining rooms are great.  One night we were having dinner there and the Simpsons showed up.  It was so fun.  
4.  The lobby is stunning and a great place to sit and relax.  Every morning we would stop at the coffee cart, get croissants and eat them on our walk to the parks for early opening.  
5.  The pool is beautiful and just sitting there getting stuff from the grill at night is very relaxing.  They have a great ice cream bar too.  

We've walked all over the other resorts, but just really love the theming at RP and the quieter atmosphere.  So we will walk over and see Cabana Bay at some point, but I am happy to be going back to RP.  It just feels right


----------



## RedSox68

sadossey said:


> Are all the hotels in walking distance of each other? (Including Cabana Bay) Staying at RP in June and want to take a day to take it easy and maybe walk to other pools, see the hotels. I know  "walking distance" is subjective. I'm talking less than 15 min I guess.



Yes, and at nighttime the ambiance and lighting along the pathways is beautiful.


----------



## RedSox68

AlisaMom said:


> Today I've got a reply form Guest Services
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Universal Orlando® Guest Services.
> *Please be aware that only direct Guests of Universals Cabana Bay Beach Resort may use their pool facilities. */ I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to call us at (407) 224-4233, option three (3)"



HA -- then I certainly hope that includes not allowing Cabana Bay residents to come to RP pool!  I don't honestly know how they enforce this though -- we've never been asked for proof of our stay


----------



## buzzrelly

RedSox68 said:


> Too funny -- I feel the same way.  Don't get me wrong -- we've been to Disney six times and Universal three, but I do find Universal soooo much more relaxing.  The ability to WALK to the parks without depending on transportation, the two parks being so close to each other, the voluminous amount of eating places that don't require dining reservations (for the most part) just makes it a much more relaxing vacation.  In December we are going back to both parks -- 3-nights at universal to check out Diagon Alley and four nights at WDW with a cruise in-between.  As for Royal Pacific -- we have stayed there twice before and absolutely list it as one of our top five favorite places to stay on a return visit!  As for those who mentioned they were worried about what they read on Trip Advisor -- please take those with a very large block of salt.  Considering that there are 2,801 excellent and very good reviews, and only 288 terrible or poor reviews, I think it's safe to say it's a terrific place to stay.  If you check out some of Disney's hotel ratings on that site, you'd be shocked and wouldn't stay at many of them    Now to confess, I responded just this week on two other threads about Cabana Bay that we were staying there for the theming and for something different, that we didn't care about the non-included express pass and loved the pricing with AAA discount.  Well, after reading some of the major complaints about the constructions and thin walls, I got cold feet and reverted back to our go to hotel -- RP and am thrilled.  We got the AAA rate there for a garden view and it only costs us $46 more a night than Cabana and now we have the express pass should we need it.  HERE'S A VALUABLE MONEY SAVING TIP:  I booked the hotel separate using my AAA -- got a better price than even their stay and pay deal right now.  Then I bought my tickets (and Disney's tickets) through Undercover Tourist.  Doing it that way, I saved more than $500 over both the resorts package deals and what AAA was offering as a package.  Only problem is if you book this way you cannot add a dining plan (but I find those too expensive anyway compared to what we actually eat per day).  As for RP, our favorite things about it:  1.  Love room décor and views 2.  Love the walking paths both on the grounds and to the parks, and landscaping and water taxi and the lagoon with the plane! 3.  The dining is great -- Emeril's Tchoup Chop, Jake's (eat outside along the water!) and the Island Dining rooms are great.  One night we were having dinner there and the Simpsons showed up.  It was so fun. 4.  The lobby is stunning and a great place to sit and relax.  Every morning we would stop at the coffee cart, get croissants and eat them on our walk to the parks for early opening. 5.  The pool is beautiful and just sitting there getting stuff from the grill at night is very relaxing.  They have a great ice cream bar too.  We've walked all over the other resorts, but just really love the theming at RP and the quieter atmosphere.  So we will walk over and see Cabana Bay at some point, but I am happy to be going back to RP.  It just feels right


. 

Wow!  Thanks for all of the info. Do you know if the AAA rate is better than the APH rate?  Looking to go next April. Thanks


----------



## chocolatecake

I read and read and read these boards when we booked our vacation but I have not been on in a while.  We are leaving in a few weeks for the Royal Pacific and I remember reading somewhere about requesting a room in a certain tower?  I can't seem to find that info now. Does anyone have a recommendation?  And why? 

We would like to not have to walk very far to lobby, pool, parks, etc.  We will be there with a eager 7 year old who would walk to the end of the earth for Harry Potter  and a 3 year old who will want to walk and then whine that his legs are tired .  

Thanks!


----------



## damo

chocolatecake said:


> I read and read and read these boards when we booked our vacation but I have not been on in a while.  We are leaving in a few weeks for the Royal Pacific and I remember reading somewhere about requesting a room in a certain tower?  I can't seem to find that info now. Does anyone have a recommendation?  And why?
> 
> We would like to not have to walk very far to lobby, pool, parks, etc.  We will be there with a eager 7 year old who would walk to the end of the earth for Harry Potter  and a 3 year old who will want to walk and then whine that his legs are tired .
> 
> Thanks!



I'd call and ask for a Theme Park view in Tower 1.  You'll be able to see Hogwarts which will probably make your 7 year old very happy.

Tower 1 is the closest walk.  Tower 3 is closest to the boat dock and Tower 2 is well, just Tower 2, lol.


----------



## chocolatecake

damo said:


> I'd call and ask for a Theme Park view in Tower 1.  You'll be able to see Hogwarts which will probably make your 7 year old very happy.
> 
> Tower 1 is the closest walk.  Tower 3 is closest to the boat dock and Tower 2 is well, just Tower 2, lol.




Thanks for the info - that is exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## mhf

RedSox68 said:


> Too funny -- I feel the same way.  Don't get me wrong -- we've been to Disney six times and Universal three, but I do find Universal soooo much more relaxing.  The ability to WALK to the parks without depending on transportation, the two parks being so close to each other, the voluminous amount of eating places that don't require dining reservations (for the most part) just makes it a much more relaxing vacation.  In December we are going back to both parks -- 3-nights at universal to check out Diagon Alley and four nights at WDW with a cruise in-between.  As for Royal Pacific -- we have stayed there twice before and absolutely list it as one of our top five favorite places to stay on a return visit!  As for those who mentioned they were worried about what they read on Trip Advisor -- please take those with a very large block of salt.  Considering that there are 2,801 excellent and very good reviews, and only 288 terrible or poor reviews, I think it's safe to say it's a terrific place to stay.  If you check out some of Disney's hotel ratings on that site, you'd be shocked and wouldn't stay at many of them    Now to confess, I responded just this week on two other threads about Cabana Bay that we were staying there for the theming and for something different, that we didn't care about the non-included express pass and loved the pricing with AAA discount.  Well, after reading some of the major complaints about the constructions and thin walls, I got cold feet and reverted back to our go to hotel -- RP and am thrilled.  We got the AAA rate there for a garden view and it only costs us $46 more a night than Cabana and now we have the express pass should we need it.  HERE'S A VALUABLE MONEY SAVING TIP:  I booked the hotel separate using my AAA -- got a better price than even their stay and pay deal right now.  Then I bought my tickets (and Disney's tickets) through Undercover Tourist.  Doing it that way, I saved more than $500 over both the resorts package deals and what AAA was offering as a package.  Only problem is if you book this way you cannot add a dining plan (but I find those too expensive anyway compared to what we actually eat per day).  As for RP, our favorite things about it:  1.  Love room décor and views 2.  Love the walking paths both on the grounds and to the parks, and landscaping and water taxi and the lagoon with the plane! 3.  The dining is great -- Emeril's Tchoup Chop, Jake's (eat outside along the water!) and the Island Dining rooms are great.  One night we were having dinner there and the Simpsons showed up.  It was so fun. 4.  The lobby is stunning and a great place to sit and relax.  Every morning we would stop at the coffee cart, get croissants and eat them on our walk to the parks for early opening. 5.  The pool is beautiful and just sitting there getting stuff from the grill at night is very relaxing.  They have a great ice cream bar too.  We've walked all over the other resorts, but just really love the theming at RP and the quieter atmosphere.  So we will walk over and see Cabana Bay at some point, but I am happy to be going back to RP.  It just feels right




How does one book AAA rate?  I'm used to it being a choice on hotel websites...ie choose your special rate here.  Thought I saw that on rpr last month but now I can't find it.  Have the tickets.  
Thanks!


----------



## damo

mhf said:


> How does one book AAA rate?  I'm used to it being a choice on hotel websites...ie choose your special rate here.  Thought I saw that on rpr last month but now I can't find it.  Have the tickets.
> Thanks!



You have to call directly.  They have a toll free number.


----------



## RedSox68

buzzrelly said:


> .
> 
> Wow!  Thanks for all of the info. Do you know if the AAA rate is better than the APH rate?  Looking to go next April. Thanks



I don't know how it compares to APH, but they told me they have two promotions going right now and the AAA was the best rate.  In fact, we got an even lower rate for going the dates we are going.  

The best way to do it is call and talk to them directly.  They were so incredibly helpful with pricing and towers and views.  I requested a high floor room with a garden view (standard room) and they said you might even be upgraded if you ask when you check in!  However, I really like the sound of Tower one with a Hogwarts's view!!!   Good luck.


----------



## Rags

Is there a jogging trail? And if so what is the route and distance? TIA


----------



## pixeegrl

damo said:


> You have to call directly.  They have a toll free number.



You can also book it on your AAA website


----------



## RedSox68

pixeegrl said:


> You can also book it on your AAA website



Yes, that too.  Unfortunately, I could not find a way to book it online through Universal by using a AAA discount -- I had to call to make it work.


----------



## nkereina

Just read in a previous post about booking RPR using the AAA rate and buy the tickets through Undercover Tourist. By purchasing these separately, are we losing out on any vacation package benefits or potential promotions for packages that may come out? We always book a package with Disney which has a few additional perks and discount offerings from time to time, so just curious if Universal's packages have perks as well or are just for convenience?


----------



## RedSox68

nkereina said:


> Just read in a previous post about booking RPR using the AAA rate and buy the tickets through Undercover Tourist. By purchasing these separately, are we losing out on any vacation package benefits or potential promotions for packages that may come out? We always book a package with Disney which has a few additional perks and discount offerings from time to time, so just curious if Universal's packages have perks as well or are just for convenience?



I'm the one who posted that that is how we did our packaging for Universal and Disney this year.  We've done the Disney vacation packages and also the AAA ones.  Both of them come with some perks (like free tickets for miniature golf, souvenir mug, picture op, etc.).  But since we knew we weren't interested in the perks and weren't driving so didn't need parking discounts, we chose to save the hundreds by booking everything separately.

I WILL tell you that you CANNOT buy dining plans at either park unless you book the whole thing through them, including the park tickets.  But since Universal's dining plan was something like $48/per person per day, I know for a fact that one of us would never spend that much on food in one day.  So it wasn't any loss to us not to get dining packages.


----------



## nkereina

RedSox68 said:


> I'm the one who posted that that is how we did our packaging for Universal and Disney this year.  We've done the Disney vacation packages and also the AAA ones.  Both of them come with some perks (like free tickets for miniature golf, souvenir mug, picture op, etc.).  But since we knew we weren't interested in the perks and weren't driving so didn't need parking discounts, we chose to save the hundreds by booking everything separately.
> 
> I WILL tell you that you CANNOT buy dining plans at either park unless you book the whole thing through them, including the park tickets.  But since Universal's dining plan was something like $48/per person per day, I know for a fact that one of us would never spend that much on food in one day.  So it wasn't any loss to us not to get dining packages.



Thanks for the info! And just to confirm, no matter what avenue you book RPR through (package, AAA, Orbitz, etc) - you get early entry and express pass, correct? That's for any guest, regardless of how they book it?


----------



## macraven

nkereina said:


> Thanks for the info! And just to confirm, no matter what avenue you book RPR through (package, AAA, Orbitz, etc) - you get early entry and express pass, correct? That's for any guest, regardless of how they book it?



_be a registered guest at one of the 3 deluxe hotels and you recieve hotel perks.
early entry and express usage are two of the perks.

the way you book the room has nothing to do with hotel perks.
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _be a registered guest at one of the 3 deluxe hotels and you recieve hotel perks.
> early entry and express usage are two of the perks.
> 
> the way you book the room has nothing to do with hotel perks.
> _


----------



## mousegear

RedSox68 said:


> I don't know how it compares to APH, but they told me they have two promotions going right now and the AAA was the best rate.  In fact, we got an even lower rate for going the dates we are going.
> 
> The best way to do it is call and talk to them directly.  They were so incredibly helpful with pricing and towers and views.  I requested a high floor room with a garden view (standard room) and they said you might even be upgraded if you ask when you check in!  However, I really like the sound of Tower one with a Hogwarts's view!!!   Good luck.



I called to see if AAA rate was lower than APH rate at RPR but APH was $50 lower than AAA rate for late Aug.


----------



## glocon

Would AAA rates be out for October yet?


----------



## RedSox68

glocon said:


> Would AAA rates be out for October yet?



Yes.  My reservations are for December and I got the discount.


----------



## mcdisneyfamily

Sorry if my questions have been asked too many times, but I couldn't find the answers scrolling through the thread.   We visit WDW annually if not more, and this is our first stay at Universal (but not first visit to the parks) and I'm pretty excited.  We've purchased annual passes and will be staying at  RPR over Memorial Day weekend.  Myself, DH, and 8 YO DS. We have a standard garden-view room.  My questions...

- As APH are you still charged a daily parking fee at the resort?
- Is there a specific building we should request when we check in (garden view)
- I thought I read there is a Keurig, but they charge extra for coffee?
- How is the quality of the free internet service in the room? Good enough for email and checking FB?
- Any other good-to-know points or insider tips regarding the hotel or the parks in general?
- are there any other fees we should be prepared for?

Thanks!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

The AP gives you free parking at the themepark.  Not at the resort.  So yep, you'll be charged parking.

The rooms have Keurigs and kcups.  If you request more than what they normally give you each day, they will charge.  Many of us who have higher caffeination needs than others just bring our own kcups so we don't have to deal with that.  Others just pay the fee.  

Our last stay was something like a week before they started free wifi.  We used wifi free thanks to staying Club level.  And it was decent.  Not sure if that's changed now that there are more people using it.

Aha...just realized that all week we had construction type people in the hallways and they said they were upgrading the routers/whatever.  And now I see why, because they were about to offer wifi to all.  Mystery solved!


----------



## mcdisneyfamily

bumbershoot said:


> The AP gives you free parking at the themepark.  Not at the resort.  So yep, you'll be charged parking.  The rooms have Keurigs and kcups.  If you request more than what they normally give you each day, they will charge.  Many of us who have higher caffeination needs than others just bring our own kcups so we don't have to deal with that.  Others just pay the fee.  Our last stay was something like a week before they started free wifi.  We used wifi free thanks to staying Club level.  And it was decent.  Not sure if that's changed now that there are more people using it.  Aha...just realized that all week we had construction type people in the hallways and they said they were upgrading the routers/whatever.  And now I see why, because they were about to offer wifi to all.  Mystery solved!



Thank you SO much for the feedback! Super excited about this trip.


----------



## macraven

_i don't use the tea or decap pods, only the regular coffee ones.

i tell the front desk that info and housekeeping honors it.
i'm only left the coffee pods.


since i am a coffeholic, it cuts back on costs.





i have no idea why i penny pinch on coffee pods and don't think twice on booking 12 days stays onsite........._


----------



## hermionesnape

macraven said:


> i don't use the tea or decap pods, only the regular coffee ones.  i tell the front desk that info and housekeeping honors it. i'm only left the coffee pods.  since i am a coffeholic, it cuts back on costs.  i have no idea why i penny pinch on coffee pods and don't think twice on booking 12 days stays onsite.........



Do all of the hotels offer pods? Do they have a hot chocolate pod?


----------



## Bluer101

hermionesnape said:


> Do all of the hotels offer pods? Do they have a hot chocolate pod?



Yes, all three deluxe. The used to have hot chocolate but not now. The give 2 regular coffee, 1 tea, and 1 decaf.


----------



## mcdisneyfamily

macraven said:


> i don't use the tea or decap pods, only the regular coffee ones.  i tell the front desk that info and housekeeping honors it. i'm only left the coffee pods.  since i am a coffeholic, it cuts back on costs.  i have no idea why i penny pinch on coffee pods and don't think twice on booking 12 days stays onsite.........



That is a great idea!


----------



## bumbershoot

macraven said:


> i have no idea why i penny pinch on coffee pods and don't think twice on booking 12 days stays onsite.........





I thought you were just paying the fee, actually!

Our added reason that we bring kcups is that we rarely have housekeeping come in every day.  Either DH has come in after a work trip and has electronics that he wants to keep safer, or like last trip we were sick and just wanted to cocoon, or we just don't want Housekeeping...but since we don't have them come in every day we don't get the coffee each day.


----------



## damo

bumbershoot said:


> I thought you were just paying the fee, actually!
> 
> Our added reason that we bring kcups is that we rarely have housekeeping come in every day.  Either DH has come in after a work trip and has electronics that he wants to keep safer, or like last trip we were sick and just wanted to cocoon, or we just don't want Housekeeping...but since we don't have them come in every day we don't get the coffee each day.



We rarely get housekeeping too.  If we need something, I'll just talk to the housekeeper.  They're always happy to just give you stuff if they don't need to clean the room.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Does anyone have the toll free # to call RPH for AAA rates?
Thanks!


----------



## buzzrelly

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Does anyone have the toll free # to call RPH for AAA rates? Thanks!



Hello.  The number is in the website. I just called today to book for next April and they do not have the AAA OR THE APH rates for that time yet. I booked anyway and I'll check back periodically to see when the discounts are available.    When are you planning on going?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

buzzrelly said:


> Hello.  The number is in the website. I just called today to book for next April and they do not have the AAA OR THE APH rates for that time yet. I booked anyway and I'll check back periodically to see when the discounts are available.    When are you planning on going?



Thanks! Looking at Thanksgiving.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Okay, I can officially say I have a trip to IOA/us planned and am staying one night at Royal Pacific.  Can't wait!!  Jan 2-3 2015 hurry up and get here!!


----------



## glocon

Has anyone here ever stayed in the Jurassic Park kids suite? I'm wondering if the twin beds are normal sized twins, and whether two rather tall teen boys will be comfortable in them.


----------



## Bluer101

glocon said:


> Has anyone here ever stayed in the Jurassic Park kids suite? I'm wondering if the twin beds are normal sized twins, and whether two rather tall teen boys will be comfortable in them.



I think price wise it's cheaper with 2 connecting garden view. Then you get more space also plus 2 bathrooms.


----------



## delilah18

Hello 

If I book a waterview room what tower would this be in ?
I would like one that isn't in the pet tower because my son in allergic

Also is the parking charge per night or per day?

Also if I would like to eat at one of the other resorts is there an other option like a bus so that I don't have to pay for parking at that resort as well

Thanks


----------



## macraven

delilah18 said:


> Hello
> 
> If I book a waterview room what tower would this be in ?
> I would like one that isn't in the pet tower because my son in allergic
> 
> Also is the parking charge per night or per day?
> 
> Also if I would like to eat at one of the other resorts is there an other option like a bus so that I don't have to pay for parking at that resort as well
> 
> Thanks



_there are waterviews in each of the 3 towers.

T2 has the pets on the 2 lower floors.

parking is per night.
it begins at midnight so on check out day, go to the parks and remove your car before midnight and no charge for that last day for parking.

take the water taxi to (switch at city walk dock) the other hotels or walk.
driving would take too long and could be a hassle.

don't think the internal bus is a good way to hotel hop.
stops used to be at the front of the hotels a year ago, but that has changed to another bus stop._


----------



## Bluer101

Water view is tower 1 or 3. To get to the other resort you can walk, take the bus to Citywalk hub (not my choice) or take the water taxi (best way).


----------



## macraven

_water view at T2 is the canal.


well, that is water........._


----------



## psiprez

I am sooOOOooo unprepared for this July trip...

So RPR has K-cup coffee makers in the room?  No need to bring an electric kettle?  I generally stay away from skanky hotel coffee makers, but I could do the k-cup thing.

Also... I know you pay for parking, but WHEN and HOW do you pay?  Credit card at the exit gate?  On the bill?  Cash?



Thanks.


----------



## bumbershoot

Kcup makers are in the room. If you have more than one coffee drinker and/or have high caffeination needs, either ask for extra (there will be a charge for the extra) or bring your own. 

Parking is charged per midnight that you are there, and it's on the final bill.


----------



## tx2tn

Hello all! We will be staying at Royal Pacific fot two nights in September. This will be our very first trip to Universal and Royal Pacific. We have a few questions that we hoped you could help us with.

1. We are staying concierge level. What can you tell us about this service. Where are these roms located? Do they put out a good spread?
2. What is the quickest and preferred method to get to the parks from the resort?
3. Can you walk to the parks? What about City Walk?
4. Can you describe how this front of the line access is? Is it at all like Disneys? Is there a limit to how often you can use it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bluer101

tx2tn said:


> Hello all! We will be staying at Royal Pacific fot two nights in September. This will be our very first trip to Universal and Royal Pacific. We have a few questions that we hoped you could help us with.
> 
> 1. We are staying concierge level. What can you tell us about this service. Where are these roms located? Do they put out a good spread?
> 2. What is the quickest and preferred method to get to the parks from the resort?
> 3. Can you walk to the parks? What about City Walk?
> 4. Can you describe how this front of the line access is? Is it at all like Disneys? Is there a limit to how often you can use it?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Club level is in tower 3 7th floor. But sometimes you can be put on another floor with car access to the 7th floor. 

As for food breakfast is fine, then afternoon snacks, and evening appetizers. To us we don't do it much as we enjoy being flexible and not tied to the hotel. 

To the parks are easy. Option one, water taxi, very short ride to Citywalk. This is the main area between the parks. Option two, walk, a nice path along the water taxi water way, 5-8 minutes depending on speed. Third, pedicab, they work for tips. Final method, is hotel shuttle, this drops you off at guest drop off at the theme park garages. This would be my last resort.  

It's is not front of the line access really. 

It is express pass and it's Unlimited! It is nothing like Disney and it will totally spoil you. Talk about never waiting more than 15 minutes for any ride. Most times it's under 5 minutes to walk on. 

Also don't forget to show your hotel key when doing almost any sit down food service. You get priority seating also.

The best thing about staying onsite at Universal than Disney? It truly is a relaxing vacation with no planing needed. You can pretty much do what you want when you want, no need to plan, go with the flow. I know this is hard to do especially for Disney folks with the crazy planing, but you will see once you get there and unwind.


----------



## lrauers

We have stayed at all of the onsite properties and Royal Pacific is my favorite. The theming is wonderful, it's a beautiful resort and the staff has always been great. 
As I recall, when we stayed club level, the rooms weren't actually right by the club but, if you are going to pay for it you should plan your day to take advantage of it. Food was good, especially the evening offerings. But, I do remember that the evenings were a bit chaotic with lots of children in the club.
The easiest and fastest way too get to the parks is to walk from the hotel, a 10 minute walk on a beautifully landscaped path that follows the boat canal. The path ends up just next to City Walk on one side and Islands of Adventure on the other. Then, it's just a little farther to Universal. The boat from the hotel is nice when you're tired at the end of the day.
Front of the line access makes the price of the hotel room worthwhile. There's a separate line at the attractions that offer front of the line access, you simply show your room card and walk right in. Unless it's changed, there is no limit on the number of times you can use it. 
We alternate themeparks, Disney one year, Universal the next. This is our Disney year, going in August. They're very different experiences and, as much as I love Disney, I really love Universal as much. It's  smaller and less stressful than Disney and your choice to stay onsite is a wise one.


----------



## tx2tn

Great info! What about the dining at the resort. Do we need to make reservations? I saw there was a Luau too. That looks fun. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## bball2026

Does anyone have Larry Beiderman General Manager email? I would like to contact him in regards to something that happen during my stay over Memorial Day? Thanks


----------



## mlwolcott1

Staying at RPH July 9-12.  How far in advance do you make room requests.


----------



## macraven

bball2026 said:


> Does anyone have Larry Beiderman General Manager email? I would like to contact him in regards to something that happen during my stay over Memorial Day? Thanks



_did you check your pm?_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _did you check your pm?_



I also sent a pm this morning.


----------



## Bluer101

mlwolcott1 said:


> Staying at RPH July 9-12.  How far in advance do you make room requests.



Normally 5-7 days out is when they start assigning rooms.


----------



## Rags

How much to rent a cabana for dates June 26th through 30th? Tia


----------



## Bluer101

Rags said:


> How much to rent a cabana for dates June 26th through 30th? Tia



Call the hotel directly but I believe they range from $100-$200.


----------



## Rags

Bluer101 said:


> Call the hotel directly but I believe they range from $100-$200.



I will call thank you


----------



## Fall1

We have never done Universal, but I just booked a AAA rate for December 6-8 and can't wait!!  It's $452 for 2 nights, does that seem good?
We booked a standard room, is there anything specific I should ask for in terms of location?
Thanks!


----------



## damo

Fall1 said:


> We have never done Universal, but I just booked a AAA rate for December 6-8 and can't wait!!  It's $452 for 2 nights, does that seem good?
> We booked a standard room, is there anything specific I should ask for in terms of location?
> Thanks!



That seems a bit high to me, so keep watching through the fall for prices to go down.  Does that include tax?


----------



## Fall1

damo said:


> That seems a bit high to me, so keep watching through the fall for prices to go down.  Does that include tax?



Yes, that includes tax.  Thanks!


----------



## NavyDotz

RedSox68 said:


> ... driving so didn't need parking discounts



Is there a parking discount if you book thru AAA or just use your AAA discount booking w/ the hotel direct?


----------



## macraven

_no parking discounts at the hotels

Hotel room discounts with AAA_


----------



## helenlv

Are they in all towers or just in one location, we have 4 nights booked at the end of October, I'm quite surprised that club level privileges aren't included and that we still have to pay $20 a night parking though.


----------



## schumigirl

helenlv said:


> Are they in all towers or just in one location, we have 4 nights booked at the end of October, I'm quite surprised that club level privileges aren't included and that we still have to pay $20 a night parking though.



They are in all towers.

$20 isn't all that bad compared to some places, and for that you get 2 full days parking. 

We had a Hospitality Suite and club level access didn't come as standard with that, you had to pay for it on top, so I wouldn't expect Club level to be included as standard with a King Suite, or any room.


----------



## damo

helenlv said:


> Are they in all towers or just in one location, we have 4 nights booked at the end of October, I'm quite surprised that club level privileges aren't included and that we still have to pay $20 a night parking though.



A king suite is generally priced about $100 more than a normal king room.  A club king room is normally priced about $100 more than a normal king room.  It wouldn't make any sense for a king suite to include club as well.


----------



## crazycatlady

I saw a question about renovations a few pages back that was not answered, or maybe no one knows the answer. Are they renovating now, and if so, is there a schedule for which towers/floors are getting done when? My family likes a quick nap during the day while we are on vacation (early risers and night owls) and want to make sure that our room won't be located somewhere noisy during the day. Thanks!!


----------



## damo

crazycatlady said:


> I saw a question about renovations a few pages back that was not answered, or maybe no one knows the answer. Are they renovating now, and if so, is there a schedule for which towers/floors are getting done when? My family likes a quick nap during the day while we are on vacation (early risers and night owls) and want to make sure that our room won't be located somewhere noisy during the day. Thanks!!



No renovations yet.  Haven't heard a schedule either.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> A king suite is generally priced about $100 more than a normal king room.  A club king room is normally priced about $100 more than a normal king room.  It wouldn't make any sense for a king suite to include club as well.



_my king suite for my october stay is more than the club king suite.
depending on your dates of stay, determines if that will be your case or not._


----------



## Bluer101

helenlv said:


> Are they in all towers or just in one location, we have 4 nights booked at the end of October, I'm quite surprised that club level privileges aren't included and that we still have to pay $20 a night parking though.



King suites in all three towers. As for club it is not included with any room unless paid for or comped. 



schumigirl said:


> They are in all towers.  $20 isn't all that bad compared to some places, and for that you get 2 full days parking.  We had a Hospitality Suite and club level access didn't come as standard with that, you had to pay for it on top, so I wouldn't expect Club level to be included as standard with a King Suite, or any room.



The only room I got free club was is. The Presidential Suite on club level.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> The only room I got free club was is. The Presidential Suite on club level.



I wasn't including the Presidential Suite, just the Hospitality suites we have been in since the poster wasn't asking about the Presidential Suite. Maybe I should have been clearer.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I wasn't including the Presidential Suite, just the Hospitality suites we have been in since the poster wasn't asking about the Presidential Suite. Maybe I should have been clearer.



_i remember when you were in the hospitality suite.
yea, since you weren't on club floor, you didn't get the club lounge perk. 


i did get to take the "big tour" when Bluer and the Mrs had the presidentail suite on 7th floor.
it was wow oh wow.......and the club lounge was free for them since they were on club floor.
looking up from the outside, that presidential suite covered 3 or 4 of the window across.

i would look up at it when i was on the water taxi coming into dock at the hotel.
if the lights were on, i tried to see if i could see them.


it makes my king suite seem small........._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i remember when you were in the hospitality suite.
> yea, since you weren't on club floor, you didn't get the club lounge perk.
> 
> 
> i did get to take the "big tour" when Bluer and the Mrs had the presidentail suite on 7th floor.
> it was wow oh wow.......and the club lounge was free for them since they were on club floor.
> looking up from the outside, that presidential suite covered 3 or 4 of the window across.
> 
> i would look up at it when i was on the water taxi coming into dock at the hotel.
> if the lights were on, i tried to see if i could see them.
> 
> 
> it makes my king suite seem small........._



What's funny is DS is still upset that he was not on that trip for the suite. We are still in wow at such a beautiful room. Every other suite and room in RPR is not anything like it. I was very impressed with all the detail and real woodwork. DW is still mad that we did not use the jacuzzi. 

To be honest we felt lost in that room as being to big but I'm not really complaining.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _my king suite for my october stay is more than the club king suite.
> depending on your dates of stay, determines if that will be your case or not._



THe king suite is more than the club king suite or the king suite is more than the club king room?


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> THe king suite is more than the club king suite or the king suite is more than the club king room?



_when i checked my dates for the october trip, the king suite costs more per night than booking a club king suite.

i don't book king bed rooms but king suite.
i get two rooms with this suite and i am going solo.


i'm guessing it can vary based on date._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> What's funny is DS is still upset that he was not on that trip for the suite. We are still in wow at such a beautiful room. Every other suite and room in RPR is not anything like it. I was very impressed with all the detail and real woodwork. DW is still mad that we did not use the jacuzzi.
> 
> To be honest we felt lost in that room as being to big but I'm not really complaining.


_
it was the tv in the bathroom that blew me away.
oh and the stocked refrigerator.
a real regular size fridge......!

can't forget mentioning that one room that was a den.


i bet Ellen used that room when using her computor._


----------



## fintywalker

Can you pay at check in to upgrade to club?  Also I have chronic osteoarthritis in my legs which means I can only walk short distances with a cane, where will I park? Would I manage to walk to the parks or I'm thinking of hiring an ecv can I get there on that?


----------



## Bluer101

fintywalker said:


> Can you pay at check in to upgrade to club?  Also I have chronic osteoarthritis in my legs which means I can only walk short distances with a cane, where will I park? Would I manage to walk to the parks or I'm thinking of hiring an ecv can I get there on that?



You may add club at checkin if there is room, by meaning room that there is not to many people booked to use club. Just because you have club does not mean you will be on club floor. I believe it is still $100 per night. 

I would rent an ecv no matter what. With your condition it will make things a lot easier.


----------



## fintywalker

Thanks for the advice, we are only there for one night but it's 30th oct so expecting it will be really busy.
Will probably get an ecv can I get on a shuttle or water taxi with it though, like at Disney?


----------



## LucyBC80

Is shipping to RPR allowed like it is at the WDW hotels? I'd like to ship some stuff to the hotel before our check in.


----------



## Bluer101

fintywalker said:


> Thanks for the advice, we are only there for one night but it's 30th oct so expecting it will be really busy. Will probably get an ecv can I get on a shuttle or water taxi with it though, like at Disney?



I know the water taxi does and it's very easy. For the bus you would be better off walking and riding the ecv. The bus drops off at Citywalk parking garage. 

If the rest if the party can walk it is really a short distance from RPR to the parks. This will all come together when you see it.


----------



## macraven

_w/c , etc  are allowed on the water taxis._


----------



## fintywalker

Thankyou again, this is invaluable, yes my son and husband are fully mobile, damn them LOL,  only ever stayed at Disney so this is all new to us


----------



## pmdeve

rpbert1 said:


> you can add Club to any room you are staying in, Tower3 would be better especially if there are no Club Level rooms left,



Can you still upgrade any room to club level?  What is the additional cost?


----------



## Bluer101

pmdeve said:


> Can you still upgrade any room to club level?  What is the additional cost?



$100 per night.


----------



## bumbershoot

But if club is sold out on any of your nights, you can't upgrade. We tried last time we stayed at RPR and were unable to do so.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Hi All RPR vets!!  Newbies like me too!!
I need some advice and tips.

I will be coming to Orlando at a very busy time.  We are diving down on Jan 1, 2015 about an 11 hour nonstop drive.  It will be 3 of us.  Me(turning 50 on the trip.) Mom who is 79 with early alzheimers but wants another Orlando trip, and Morgan my God-daughter who will be 20 at the time.  We are planning to get into Florida on 1/1/15 by meeting Morgan around 6am(about 20 minutes from our house) and me driving while Morgan and Mom sleep until they wake up.  I am guessing this will be about 9 or 10 am and hopefully we will be in SC.  After they wake up, we will stop for at least 2 meals on the road and to walk Mom at least every 1 and 1/2 hours.  Hopefully arriving with in an hour or so of Universal on Weds evening and staying at a Starwood hotel on points earned by moving Morgan to college and going to see her etc.!!
We would like to arrive at RPR early am, breaking for rest and to get into our room in the afternoon and then maybe back to the parks in the evening.  None of us will be ready for the car after the 10 + hour ride the day before.  We would like to be up early Saturday and be back in the parks.  We will have park to park passes.  Mom usually rides everything with us except rollercoasters (big ones)  She rides all the Mountains at Disney.  She travels in a wheel chair but gets out to walk and sit at tables to eat.  The wheel chair keeps her from falling because of depth perception issues and getting away from us because we are pushing her.

Here are all my RPR and Universal questions

1)  How early can I check in and get my express passes?
2)  Will Diagon Alley be an early admission area as is Harry Potter at IOA?
3)  How early can you get in this time of the year?
4)  If we check in early, will RPR text or call us to let us know our room is ready and about what time has it been in your experience?
5)  What are the best spots to people watch and relax at RPR?
6)  Where do you all eat when at RPR with the best prices and options for people with food allergies?  Peanuts, corn and pork for me.  One fun sized snickers caused caused an 9 hour migraine that even with meds has just gone away.  Corn and corn products cause migraines.  and pork  causes anaphalaxis.  This includes gelatin.  I am game for any places to eat on Universal, IOA or any of the hotels or off property that are easy to get to.
7)  What are your not to miss things to do(shows, rides, parades and other attractions) at Universal, IOA, Citywalk and the onsite hotels?
8) How is Universal and IOA with disabilbities?  Mom has recently qualified for a GAC pass at Disney.  Sometimes she waits well and others she doesn't...thus staying at RPR for the express and early admission privelidges.

Thanks in advance for the help!!!  And Answers!!

Can't wait.  I have never been to Universal, Mom hasn't either and Morgan has a couple of times.  Morgan and I love thrill rides so we also would like to know good people watching spots to park Mom near the rollercoasters that she won't ride ie Hulk, etc.

Also we will be checking in at Kidani on 1/3/15 through 1/9/15 so we will be getting our Disney fix with 4 day park hoppers.

Thanks again


----------



## macraven

LuvEeyore said:


> Hi All RPR vets!!  Newbies like me too!!
> I need some advice and tips.
> 
> I will be coming to Orlando at a very busy time.  We are diving down on Jan 1, 2015 about an 11 hour nonstop drive.  It will be 3 of us.  Me(turning 50 on the trip.) Mom who is 79 with early alzheimers but wants another Orlando trip, and Morgan my God-daughter who will be 20 at the time.  We are planning to get into Florida on 1/1/15 by meeting Morgan around 6am(about 20 minutes from our house) and me driving while Morgan and Mom sleep until they wake up.  I am guessing this will be about 9 or 10 am and hopefully we will be in SC.  After they wake up, we will stop for at least 2 meals on the road and to walk Mom at least every 1 and 1/2 hours.  Hopefully arriving with in an hour or so of Universal on Weds evening and staying at a Starwood hotel on points earned by moving Morgan to college and going to see her etc.!!
> We would like to arrive at RPR early am, breaking for rest and to get into our room in the afternoon and then maybe back to the parks in the evening.  None of us will be ready for the car after the 10 + hour ride the day before.  We would like to be up early Saturday and be back in the parks.  We will have park to park passes.  Mom usually rides everything with us except rollercoasters (big ones)  She rides all the Mountains at Disney.  She travels in a wheel chair but gets out to walk and sit at tables to eat.  The wheel chair keeps her from falling because of depth perception issues and getting away from us because we are pushing her.
> 
> Here are all my RPR and Universal questions
> 
> 1)  How early can I check in and get my express passes?_6:00 am is what i have done before._
> 2)  Will Diagon Alley be an early admission area as is Harry Potter at IOA?
> _too early to tell.  not opened yet._
> 3)  How early can you get in this time of the year?
> _9:00am off site, 8:00 am onsite_
> 4)  If we check in early, will RPR text or call us to let us know our room is ready and about what time has it been in your experience?
> _text_
> 5)  What are the best spots to people watch and relax at RPR?
> open lobby fountain, pool, enclosed lobby
> 6)  Where do you all eat when at RPR with the best prices and options for people with food allergies?  Peanuts, corn and pork for me.  One fun sized snickers caused caused an 9 hour migraine that even with meds has just gone away.  Corn and corn products cause migraines.  and pork  causes anaphalaxis.  This includes gelatin.  I am game for any places to eat on Universal, IOA or any of the hotels or off property that are easy to get to. _contact guest services for dietary issue help_
> 7)  What are your not to miss things to do(shows, rides, parades and other attractions) at Universal, IOA, Citywalk and the onsite hotels?
> 8) How is Universal and IOA with disabilbities?  Mom has recently qualified for a GAC pass at Disney.  Sometimes she waits well and others she doesn't...thus staying at RPR for the express and early admission privelidges.
> _if you are staying on site, no asst pass needed. use the express lines._
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!  And Answers!!
> 
> Can't wait.  I have never been to Universal, Mom hasn't either and Morgan has a couple of times.  Morgan and I love thrill rides so we also would like to know good people watching spots to park Mom near the rollercoasters that she won't ride ie Hulk, etc.
> 
> Also we will be checking in at Kidani on 1/3/15 through 1/9/15 so we will be getting our Disney fix with 4 day park hoppers.
> 
> Thanks again


_answers above_


----------



## LuvEeyore

Thanks McRaven!!


----------



## macraven

LuvEeyore said:


> Thanks McRaven!!






_forgot to add above but UO park and rides are in compliance with ADA.
some rides you can use the w/c in the line and then transfer to another chair to get to the ride.
rest of park no issues with w/c usage._


----------



## GlendaO

I'm looking at the video & floor plan for a standard queen room. I'll probably be bringing a friend of my kids and I'm wondering where to set up the rollaway. 
Has anyone ever done this? Is the rollaway going right up against one of the other beds?


----------



## pixeegrl

GlendaO said:


> I'm looking at the video & floor plan for a standard queen room. I'll probably be bringing a friend of my kids and I'm wondering where to set up the rollaway.
> Has anyone ever done this? Is the rollaway going right up against one of the other beds?



We just bring a twin size air mattress and set it up between the window and bed


----------



## GlendaO

pixeegrl said:


> We just bring a twin size air mattress and set it up between the window and bed



Thanks.


----------



## mischief32

I noticed as I was looking at pictures of the rooms on oyster today that the standard king room has a sleep sofa. Is this correct?


----------



## macraven

_i know there is a sleeper sofa in the *king suite* rooms.


i haven't ever stayed in the *standard king *rooms so don't know if those rooms do or do not._


----------



## schumigirl

The picture I see on Oyster with a bed and a pull out are standard rooms not standard king rooms. When you click on the picture it says underneath "standard room".

I'm sure a standard king room (not King Suite) only has the king bed, no sleeper.


----------



## Bluer101

We have stayed in a few standard king rooms years ago. The pull out was only in a few rooms and it's hit or miss. I don't think they even know which ones they are in. When we stay at RPR we are in one of the suites and every suite has pullout sofas in there living rooms. Those pictures are old and I do not know if they are still there.

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotel...l-royal-pacific-resort-a-loews-hotel-v645789/

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotel...l-royal-pacific-resort-a-loews-hotel-v645794/


----------



## Rags

Does anyone have pictures of the pool cabanas? We have one on hold for June 28th and are so excited!!!!


----------



## macraven

_i think *damo* posted a pic of that in another thread.

use the search button to pull it up._


----------



## Rags

I did it was for cabana bay ( they look great too but hoping to see RPR cabana pics


----------



## macraven

Rags said:


> I did it was for cabana bay ( they look great too but hoping to see RPR cabana pics



_guess i screwed up on homies, sorry.

*RAGS* was the hero on the Cbay cabanas!!
credit goes to rags

i know damo will repost some pics when a newbie states they can't find what they are looking for.

i'm glad all the homies here work together to help others.
it's a nice group of peeps we have here._


----------



## Rags

macraven said:


> guess i screwed up on homies, sorry.  RAGS was the hero on the Cbay cabanas!! credit goes to rags  i know damo will repost some pics when a newbie states they can't find what they are looking for.  i'm glad all the homies here work together to help others. it's a nice group of peeps we have here.



I couldn't agree more I never feel judged on the universal board and it's because of vets like you and damo!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Rags said:


> I did it was for cabana bay ( they look great too but hoping to see RPR cabana pics



https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Recreation/Pools.aspx
_this has a bit of info on the cabana amenities.
it is further down on the page.
hrh has more cabanas than rph does._


_
in this video on the rph site, you will briefly see the inside of the cabana.

i know there are three cabanas on the side away from the hotel buildings by the pool.
it is close to where the boat is in the water.

i stay on an upper floor in T3 and gave a great view of those cabanas
_

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Recreation.aspx

_
i'll look in some of the older trip report forum threads.
did read/see about cabanas years back.
wht i find, i'll post here._


----------



## Rags

macraven said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Recreation/Pools.aspx this has a bit of info on the cabana amenities. it is further down on the page. hrh has more cabanas than rph does.   in this video on the rph site, you will briefly see the inside of the cabana.  i know there are three cabanas on the side away from the hotel buildings by the pool. it is close to where the boat is in the water.  i stay on an upper floor in T3 and gave a great view of those cabanas   https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Recreation.aspx   i'll look in some of the older trip report forum threads. did read/see about cabanas years back. wht i find, i'll post here.



Thank you so much can't wait to be relaxing at RPR


----------



## afergvip

Can anyone tell me if the Luau is worth the price?? I ask because we will be there July 5 for only one night. Not doing the parks, just passing through and staying and enjoying the resort.  I thought the kids would love the Luau but to be honest it would cost us more than the room it's self.  Advise would be greatly appreciated!!  Kids are 17, 15 and 7. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bluer101

afergvip said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Luau is worth the price?? I ask because we will be there July 5 for only one night. Not doing the parks, just passing through and staying and enjoying the resort.  I thought the kids would love the Luau but to be honest it would cost us more than the room it's self.  Advise would be greatly appreciated!!  Kids are 17, 15 and 7.
> Thanks!



A few on the board have done it, but it's not for us.


----------



## schumigirl

afergvip said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Luau is worth the price?? I ask because we will be there July 5 for only one night. Not doing the parks, just passing through and staying and enjoying the resort.  I thought the kids would love the Luau but to be honest it would cost us more than the room it's self.  Advise would be greatly appreciated!!  Kids are 17, 15 and 7.
> Thanks!



We loved it!

It was a really good show, very entertaining and the food was lovely. Lots of choice for most people unless you are ultra fussy.

My son enjoyed it too and he was 17 or 18..........we plan on doing it this year too if we are free the nights it is on


----------



## hallie

Just made a reservation with an AP rate for the last 3 nights of our trip!  yay!! Very excited!!!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Just subscribed to this thread.  Made my reservations here for the last three nights of my vacation in June 2015.


----------



## alexandramariepap

This may have been answered at some point but this thread is HUGE! We are staying in a universal hotel for the first time August 14th. We are usually a Disney family but are trying something new for the first few days of the trip. 

Doing some research I found that the RPH has Keruig machines in the rooms (yay!). Are k-cups provided? And if so, at a cost? Not sure if I should bring my own for the am.


----------



## kkproulx

alexandramariepap said:


> This may have been answered at some point but this thread is HUGE! We are staying in a universal hotel for the first time August 14th. We are usually a Disney family but are trying something new for the first few days of the trip.
> 
> Doing some research I found that the RPH has Keruig machines in the rooms (yay!). Are k-cups provided? And if so, at a cost? Not sure if I should bring my own for the am.




Yes, K-Cups are provided and no there is no charge.


----------



## Bluer101

kkproulx said:


> Yes, K-Cups are provided and no there is no charge.



No charge for the first 2 regular coffee, 1 decaf, 1 tea per day. If you need more there is a charge now. Changed some time this year.


----------



## alexandramariepap

Thanks so much! Also I heard there is filtered citrus and regular water by the pool complimentary... True? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bluer101

alexandramariepap said:


> Thanks so much! Also I heard there is filtered citrus and regular water by the pool complimentary... True? Thanks for the help!



Yes there is, I just walked past them. Also ice water is free served by the pool.


----------



## alexandramariepap

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## PMart

Can't wait made a reservation for sept 14-19 haven't been to universal since 2010! Cant wait to see DA. Loved RPR


----------



## peimikes

I have a question basic groceries and about refrigerators.

Is there someplace on site where you can buy a gallon of milk on site?  Thinking about taking small packs of cereal with us for breakfast in the room.  

That kind of leads to my next question.

On the universal hotel site it says there is a mini-bar in the room.  Is there room in it to store milk?  Or are we even allowed to use it?  I have no interest in purchasing anything from it.

I can see you can request a refrigerator.  Are they very limited in the number they have?  When should I request one (check-in or before)?  How much is it per day?

thks for any help


----------



## Bluer101

peimikes said:


> I have a question basic groceries and about refrigerators.  Is there someplace on site where you can buy a gallon of milk on site?  Thinking about taking small packs of cereal with us for breakfast in the room.  That kind of leads to my next question.  On the universal hotel site it says there is a mini-bar in the room.  Is there room in it to store milk?  Or are we even allowed to use it?  I have no interest in purchasing anything from it.  I can see you can request a refrigerator.  Are they very limited in the number they have?  When should I request one (check-in or before)?  How much is it per day?  thks for any help



No gallons of milk onsite. 

Mini bar is not allowed to store your items besides it's not cold only cool. 

There is a cost of $25 per night for refrigerator.  They are a small cube.


----------



## lm1981

Bluer101 said:


> No charge for the first 2 regular coffee, 1 decaf, 1 tea per day. If you need more there is a charge now. Changed some time this year.


Just curious if "to go" cups are provided in the room so you can take your coffee to the parks with you?


----------



## ElenaJane

lm1981 said:


> Just curious if "to go" cups are provided in the room so you can take your coffee to the parks with you?



Yes, I remember there being two styrofoam cups with plastic lids.


----------



## englishrose47

Back here again as am probably going agin next year.


----------



## Bluer101

lm1981 said:


> Just curious if "to go" cups are provided in the room so you can take your coffee to the parks with you?



They are paper not styrofoam  to go cups with lids.


----------



## DisneyYahoo

Coffee in the room - awesome because that gets expensive quick!  Thanks!


----------



## alexandramariepap

That's awesome that they have to-go cups! Paper, styrofoam... Idc that's a great amenity!


----------



## Bluer101

DisneyYahoo said:


> Coffee in the room - awesome because that gets expensive quick!  Thanks!





alexandramariepap said:


> That's awesome that they have to-go cups! Paper, styrofoam... Idc that's a great amenity!



It's nice to take your coffee with you to the parks. For EE on grand opening of DA I had my coffee and Costco muffin while waiting inline. It makes it more enjoyable, plus cheaper.


----------



## sarahwill

hey can some one please let me know the best accommodation to stay. i am plannig with my family


----------



## alexandramariepap

Pool hours anyone? Thanks


----------



## alexandramariepap

Pool hours anyone? Thanks!


----------



## mischief32

Usually 9am-11pm.


----------



## alexandramariepap

Pool hours anyone? Thanks!


----------



## alexandramariepap

mischief32 said:


> Usually 9am-11pm.


 thanks, some reason my first post wasn't showing up.


----------



## Bluer101

mischief32 said:


> Usually 9am-11pm.



Yep, normally during busier times.


----------



## GlendaO

We are set for RPR from Sept 14-19, staying standard room, Club Level. 

The plan is to hang out at the pools the 14th and do MNSSHP at WDW that evening. We're actually arriving around 10 or 11 the night of the 13th. Originally, my plan was to stay off-site the 13th since we're just sleeping and then check in at RPR the next morning. 

But, I'm thinking that we need to leave for WDW around 3. What are the chances that our room will be ready before we leave? We won't be back until late and I'm beginning to second guess the decision to stay off the first night. I don't relish the thought of getting to our room at midnight and unpacking. :-(

Thoughts? Would I be better checking in at RPR late the 13th? I hate to pay for CL that night but if I didn't, wouldn't I be in the same maybe I'll see the room before we go position? What are our chances of getting the room by 2?

Advice/opinions appreciated!


----------



## ElenaJane

GlendaO said:


> We are set for RPR from Sept 14-19, staying standard room, Club Level.
> 
> The plan is to hang out at the pools the 14th and do MNSSHP at WDW that evening. We're actually arriving around 10 or 11 the night of the 13th. Originally, my plan was to stay off-site the 13th since we're just sleeping and then check in at RPR the next morning.
> 
> But, I'm thinking that we need to leave for WDW around 3. What are the chances that our room will be ready before we leave? We won't be back until late and I'm beginning to second guess the decision to stay off the first night. I don't relish the thought of getting to our room at midnight and unpacking. :-(
> 
> Thoughts? Would I be better checking in at RPR late the 13th? I hate to pay for CL that night but if I didn't, wouldn't I be in the same maybe I'll see the room before we go position? What are our chances of getting the room by 2?
> 
> Advice/opinions appreciated!



Just my 2 cents, but when we checked in July 2nd to RPR (which has got to be a busy time of year) our room was ready right at 11am!  This was a standard room, so maybe there is more available then club rooms, IDK.  

BTW, we will be at MNSSHP on the 14th as well!  Can't wait!


----------



## GlendaO

ElenaJane said:


> Just my 2 cents, but when we checked in July 2nd to RPR (which has got to be a busy time of year) our room was ready right at 11am!  This was a standard room, so maybe there is more available then club rooms, IDK.  BTW, we will be at MNSSHP on the 14th as well!  Can't wait!


  Thank you! This helps   I think we'll risk not having the room ready before the party. I'll just put the costumes in a separate bag & hopefully, we can change in the pool area if we don't get into the room.   Looking forward to everything!


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

GlendaO said:


> We are set for RPR from Sept 14-19, staying standard room, Club Level.
> 
> The plan is to hang out at the pools the 14th and do MNSSHP at WDW that evening. We're actually arriving around 10 or 11 the night of the 13th. Originally, my plan was to stay off-site the 13th since we're just sleeping and then check in at RPR the next morning.
> 
> But, I'm thinking that we need to leave for WDW around 3. What are the chances that our room will be ready before we leave? We won't be back until late and I'm beginning to second guess the decision to stay off the first night. I don't relish the thought of getting to our room at midnight and unpacking. :-(
> 
> Thoughts? Would I be better checking in at RPR late the 13th? I hate to pay for CL that night but if I didn't, wouldn't I be in the same maybe I'll see the room before we go position? What are our chances of getting the room by 2?
> 
> Advice/opinions appreciated!



We stayed at RPR early Aug. Our standard room was ready at 2:15 pm. You never know when rooms will be ready, that's the only thing you can count on, lol. We stayed at RPR for a couple of nights, then moved to a Disney resort for a couple of nights. One idea... what about checking into a cheapo Disney hotel like Pop Century on the 13th? Then you will already be there for the party. You would have to transfer to Universal at some point, though. I think checking into RPR on the 13th might be the best idea, imo. It's no fun having to check out and check in again. We stayed at 3 resorts in 6 nights and it was too too much moving. Have fun what ever you decide.


----------



## Dreaming~of~Disney

We just added a 2 night stay at Royal Pacific before our Disney Vacation.  We will check in on Dec. 15.  We have been to the Universal Parks before but have never stayed onsite.  We are very excited to see DA!  Anyone have an idea of how crowded we should expect it to be?


----------



## damo

Dreaming~of~Disney said:


> We just added a 2 night stay at Royal Pacific before our Disney Vacation.  We will check in on Dec. 15.  We have been to the Universal Parks before but have never stayed onsite.  We are very excited to see DA!  Anyone have an idea of how crowded we should expect it to be?



Crowds should be quite low until between Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## scottmel

Anyone know when this is due up for a refurbishment? We stayed here in June and mattreses were awful. Going back for one night over spring break and I thought the front desk person said 2015 on refurb....but not sure


----------



## queenmum2

Hi, folks - my first trip to Universal is coming in November.  Can someone tell me more about transportation to the parks from Royal Pacific.  Planning on doing EE to HP both park days.  

It appears that we can go via water taxi, shuttle bus or walking path.  

Can someone breakdown the relative merits of each of these as to efficiency, distance and time to travel.  How long is the walk -  does the path take us to City walk, then we walk to whichever park?  Or is there a path that leads specifically to one park or the other?  

Thanks in advance!

Tracie


----------



## schumigirl

queenmum2 said:


> Hi, folks - my first trip to Universal is coming in November.  Can someone tell me more about transportation to the parks from Royal Pacific.  Planning on doing EE to HP both park days.
> 
> It appears that we can go via water taxi, shuttle bus or walking path.
> 
> Can someone breakdown the relative merits of each of these as to efficiency, distance and time to travel.  How long is the walk -  does the path take us to City walk, then we walk to whichever park?  Or is there a path that leads specifically to one park or the other?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tracie



The path from RPR takes you to Margaritaville. Then you can either walk left to IOA or to the right to the Studios.

Takes you just over 5 minutes to get to Margaritaville, depending on how you walk.

Boat takes slightly longer if it's not sat waiting, but it's a nice way to get to Citywalk but for EE I would walk.

Would not consider the shuttle bus at all.


----------



## queenmum2

schumigirl said:


> The path from RPR takes you to Margaritaville. Then you can either walk left to IOA or to the right to the Studios.
> 
> Takes you just over 5 minutes to get to Margaritaville, depending on how you walk.
> 
> Boat takes slightly longer if it's not sat waiting, but it's a nice way to get to Citywalk but for EE I would walk.
> 
> Would not consider the shuttle bus at all.



Thanks so much!  This is just the information I was looking for!


----------



## Jarmo

queenmum2 said:


> Thanks so much!  This is just the information I was looking for!



We like to walk to the parks in the morning and take the water taxi back to the hotel at the end of the day.  The ~5 minute walk always seems like a lot longer on the way back.


----------



## queenmum2

Jarmo said:


> We like to walk to the parks in the morning and take the water taxi back to the hotel at the end of the day.  The ~5 minute walk always seems like a lot longer on the way back.




I hear ya!  We're usually pretty game for a good walk, but I imagine we'll be gassed by the end of each day.  We're spending the first two days of our trip at WDW, second two at Universal.  I find that at WDW, I average about 20,000 steps per day.  I'm guessing it will be slightly less at Universal, but probably pretty close.


----------



## lazer

There are pedicabs too, right? This is our first trip, but I've heard they're available when you're leaving the park and headed back to resorts. Free, but they work for tips (exactly why I'll make sure to have some 5s handy).


----------



## bumbershoot

lazer said:


> There are pedicabs too, right? This is our first trip, but I've heard they're available when you're leaving the park and headed back to resorts. Free, but they work for tips (exactly why I'll make sure to have some 5s handy).



YES>



My issue with the boats is that they are on the opposite side of the waterway, and in between the parks.  If you're leaving Studios and going to RPR, OK, walk out of Studios, go across the bridge right there, walk to the boat dock.  But if you're leaving IOA and going to RPR, you cross that bridge then walk the opposite direction than you're going!  Depending on where your room is in relation to the RPR dock, you might end up walking what feels like the same distance as if you just walked.  (plus I have an irrational hatred of backtracking)


----------



## keishashadow

ElenaJane said:


> Just my 2 cents, but when we checked in July 2nd to RPR (which has got to be a busy time of year) our room was ready right at 11am! This was a standard room, so maybe there is more available then club rooms, IDK.
> 
> BTW, we will be at MNSSHP on the 14th as well! Can't wait!


 
 lost count of number of times we've stayed onsite @ universal...our room has never been ready until mid afternoon...the luck of the draw



Jarmo said:


> We like to walk to the parks in the morning and take the water taxi back to the hotel at the end of the day. The ~5 minute walk always seems like a lot longer on the way back.


 
 pretty sure it's uphill tooboth ways.

 we enjoy riding the boats.  It's nice to never feel forced to segue into commando mode at Universal


----------



## wookiebeck

schumigirl said:


> The path from RPR takes you to Margaritaville. Then you can either walk left to IOA or to the right to the Studios.
> 
> Takes you just over 5 minutes to get to Margaritaville, depending on how you walk.
> 
> Boat takes slightly longer if it's not sat waiting, but it's a nice way to get to Citywalk but for EE I would walk.
> 
> Would not consider the shuttle bus at all.



We walk if going to IOA (5 minutes to Margaritaville, 4 more to the park).

We water taxi if going to USO.  Just too far to burn all those steps first thing in the AM.  For EE, it really was not that bad.  The taxis carry about 60 people and boat docks are not crowded that early in the AM.


----------



## summy32

I have booked RPR for 11/1-11/6.  This will be our first visit to Universal, we plan on going to the parks for 2-3 days and 1 day to Legoland.  We will have a rental car, but plan on using the walking path and/or water taxi to the parks. 

I have been looking at the Crowd Calendar for that week and it shows slow, so we probably won't have to have the express pass.  Our son is also severely autistic so we can get a disabled pass if needed.  I am questioning my hotel choice.  I keep reading mixed reviews and some reviews that say it is only worth it because of the express pass.  It looks like a beautiful resort and a little relaxing as well, which sounds good.  For anyone that stays here, would you still choose this hotel if you did not need the express pass or would you stay offsite?  We do want a hotel with a nice pool, and we may pool hop.  

Another question is about the walking path.  Is it flat or is there an incline.  The reason I am asking is because we push our son in a wheelchair, and he is pretty big, so taking a 10 minute walk on a slight incline can wear us out.  I am trying to decide if we would want to be closer to the boat launch or walking path.  If it is flat just pushing him and going straight to the parks would be easier than dealing with the wheelchair on a boat.

Sorry for such a long post.  Thank you for any help you can give me.

Summer


----------



## Dee2013

I would assume that with the heat, people, sounds, and smells (food), that your son would definitely benefit by having the option of going back to the hotel if needed.  I don't do many rides so don't need the EP, but appreciate the freedom of going back and forth.

I don't think HR has much of an incline, if it does it's at the very end. The Royal Pacific is also flat except for towards the very end by Margaritaville and the bridge to IOA which has a hump to the other side. Don't know about the Portafino.

Google Autism at the Parks and it is a blog by a mom who has a child with autism (but not a wheelchair). She has a wealth of information. If that "plug" is against the rules ( and I understand if it is), PM me!


----------



## scottmel

summy32 said:


> I have booked RPR for 11/1-11/6.  This will be our first visit to Universal, we plan on going to the parks for 2-3 days and 1 day to Legoland.  We will have a rental car, but plan on using the walking path and/or water taxi to the parks.
> 
> I have been looking at the Crowd Calendar for that week and it shows slow, so we probably won't have to have the express pass.  Our son is also severely autistic so we can get a disabled pass if needed.  I am questioning my hotel choice.  I keep reading mixed reviews and some reviews that say it is only worth it because of the express pass.  It looks like a beautiful resort and a little relaxing as well, which sounds good.  For anyone that stays here, would you still choose this hotel if you did not need the express pass or would you stay offsite?  We do want a hotel with a nice pool, and we may pool hop.
> 
> Another question is about the walking path.  Is it flat or is there an incline.  The reason I am asking is because we push our son in a wheelchair, and he is pretty big, so taking a 10 minute walk on a slight incline can wear us out.  I am trying to decide if we would want to be closer to the boat launch or walking path.  If it is flat just pushing him and going straight to the parks would be easier than dealing with the wheelchair on a boat.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post.  Thank you for any help you can give me.
> 
> Summer



I have stayed here three summers in a row but only b/c of express pass. I dont' like. The rooms are dated, haven't been updated for FIFTEEN years but are due for one soon I heard. THey are very clean. I hate there is no balcony, I feel so closed in there. We always stay at Yacht Club at Disney and this is a FAR cry from it. AC is a pain turns off if no movement in room and they have to do something special to it upon request to NOT do this. Housekeeping was fine. But I only stay here for front of the line. HOWEVER we usually go all day then wake up next morning and hit the park again and leave mid afternoon for Disney check in. So being there that morning is very nice vs. having to drive in from say Disney.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

summy32 said:


> For anyone that stays here, would you still choose this hotel if you did not need the express pass or would you stay offsite?
> Summer



We stayed at RPR for 2nights in early August. For us, I would probably always want to stay onsite because I love being able to go back to the hotel in the early afternoon and then go back to the parks in the early evening, so they got me either way, lol. For that, it was worth it (along with the awesome FOTL pass). So I would choose one of the big three for that reason, unless their prices get too nuts, then I would consider other options. The price of RPR was too high, imo, for the size of the room and other amenities, but I knew I was paying for location and FOTL pass. Let me put it this way... I would never pay that price to stay in the same hotel (RPR) if it was offsite.


----------



## samheatherwhite

Does anyone remember if the hotel has one of those built in hair dryers? I am trying to save packing room for HP souvenirs.


----------



## macraven

_the hair dryer will be on the closet shelf.

there are in all rooms._


----------



## patrickpiteo

Can I call add room request like high floor facing theme park for RPR?


----------



## macraven

_yes
that quite possibly could be water view.

but, there are some rooms that have park views that are not water views.

call and ask the hotel which tower has standard room park views if you need to know before you check in._


----------



## patrickpiteo

macraven said:


> yes that quite possibly could be water view.  but, there are some rooms that have park views that are not water views.  call and ask the hotel which tower has standard room park views if you need to know before you check in.



Thanks


----------



## nena

First time visiting Universal.  We are arriving on July 1st.  Staying 2 nights and checking out July 3rd.  For the Express Pass, we wanted to use it July 2 and 3.  Will we be able to do that?  
July 3 after Universal, we will be headed to WDW.  Will RPR hold our luggage until we leave that evening? 
I saw that one of the restaurants has a continental breakfast.  Is that FREE?


----------



## macraven

nena said:


> First time visiting Universal.  We are arriving on July 1st.  Staying 2 nights and checking out July 3rd.  For the Express Pass, we wanted to use it July 2 and 3.  Will we be able to do that?
> July 3 after Universal, we will be headed to WDW.  Will RPR hold our luggage until we leave that evening?
> I saw that one of the restaurants has a continental breakfast.  Is that FREE?



_if you are staying at one of the three deluxe onsite hotels, you will be allowed unlimited usage of the express lines for each day you are a guest and the day that you check out, is also included in the hotel perks.

you can check out early morning on your last day and have your belongings held with bell services until you return to pick them up.
as long as you come back by midnight, it's all free.

all the restaurants have a breakfast buffet but it is not free.

there is a continental ala cart breakfast offerings at RPH Orchid Court Lounge daily from 6:00 am to 11:00 weekdays with an additional hour to noon on weekends.
it is cheaper than the breakfast buffets._


----------



## mom4graceandlogan

jurasic park suite? Is their a tower/view I should request? Are they all together?


----------



## damo

mom4graceandlogan said:


> jurasic park suite? Is their a tower/view I should request? Are they all together?



They are in all towers all over the place.


----------



## anorman

I am looking at a stay in August 2015 (20th to the 24th).  They have released the Stay More Save More deal for my dates with an average nightly rate of $203 for my 4 night stay.  Is there any advantage in waiting to book or should I just go ahead?  Do they usually offer a better deal as the dates get closer?  I know in 2012 my best rate was $201 avg per night so it's not much different.  I would appreciate any and all input from others who are more experienced than I am.  Thanks.


----------



## damo

No advantage to waiting.  You can get your rate adjusted if it changes by calling.


----------



## scottmel

? thanks!


----------



## anorman

damo said:


> No advantage to waiting.  You can get your rate adjusted if it changes by calling.



Thanks.  I might as well go ahead then.  I've got a looooooong wait till next August!


----------



## Travellife

I stayed at RPR in 2002 when it first opened and I swear I remember walking outside from our room, but everything I've seen says it has inside corridors. Am I crazy or are there rooms where you walk directly outside (outdoor corridors)?


----------



## macraven

_inside corridors

when you leave your room, it's the hallway._


----------



## Travellife

All rooms macraven?


----------



## pcstang

Travellife said:


> All rooms macraven?




All rooms


----------



## buzzrelly

scottmel said:


> ? thanks!




I called AAA last week and she quoted me the exact same price I got myself on the internet.  When I asked about discounts, she said AAA hasn't reached an agreement about 2015 discounts yet.  I'm still waiting for a discount myself...


----------



## damo

pcstang said:


> All rooms



Yup, all rooms.


----------



## macraven

_yes, all rooms._


----------



## glocon

mom4graceandlogan said:


> jurasic park suite? Is their a tower/view I should request? Are they all together?



We stayed in the JP suite a couple of weeks ago, and loved it! We were in Tower three, 5th floor, don't remember room number but it was first room on right when going down hall from elevators. It had a great view of the pool and the park past that. It was not loud from the elevator at all. And very nice to be so close to elevator when returning from a long day at the parks. 

We didn't make any special requests, but would for sure request this room again.


----------



## anorman

This may have been asked before but.......

I seem to remember making requests online for which tower, view, high/low floor, etc. in the past.....they provided a free text section.  Now, when I try making a reservation with Loews, they only give you options of which newspaper and high or low floor for making room requests.  How do you go about making more specific requests such as tower 1, top floor, quiet room away from elevators, with park view?  

Also, I have a daughter with type 1 diabetes and will require a fridge for storing her insulin.  Do they have fridges in the rooms?  If not, will I have to pay for this or will they provide one free of charge due to medical reasons, the same way WDW does?


----------



## macraven

anorman said:


> This may have been asked before but.......
> 
> I seem to remember making requests online for which tower, view, high/low floor, etc. in the past.....they provided a free text section.  Now, when I try making a reservation with Loews, they only give you options of which newspaper and high or low floor for making room requests.  How do you go about making more specific requests such as tower 1, top floor, quiet room away from elevators, with park view?
> 
> Also, I have a daughter with type 1 diabetes and will require a fridge for storing her insulin.  Do they have fridges in the rooms?  If not, will I have to pay for this or will they provide one free of charge due to medical reasons, the same way WDW does?



_you can list your preferences for your stay in your YouFirst Loews profile.
that is what i have done and it is honored each stay.
i set up my preferences when the program started and never have had to go back to change any of it.
for the past 8 stays, all have been perfect.

fridges are free for medical needs.
have a note put on your ressie so it will be available for your arrival.

if the room is not ready when you check in, the check in employees can store medicine for you until you are in your room._


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _you can list your preferences for your stay in your YouFirst Loews profile.
> that is what i have done and it is honored each stay.
> i set up my preferences when the program started and never have had to go back to change any of it.
> for the past 8 stays, all have been perfect.
> 
> fridges are free for medical needs.
> have a note put on your ressie so it will be available for your arrival.
> 
> if the room is not ready when you check in, the check in employees can store medicine for you until you are in your room._



Thank you so much.  You are always very helpful.


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _you can list your preferences for your stay in your YouFirst Loews profile.
> that is what i have done and it is honored each stay.
> i set up my preferences when the program started and never have had to go back to change any of it.
> for the past 8 stays, all have been perfect.
> 
> fridges are free for medical needs.
> have a note put on your ressie so it will be available for your arrival.
> 
> if the room is not ready when you check in, the check in employees can store medicine for you until you are in your room._



They must have changed something because, even under my You First Loews profile, they only have options for high/low floor and which newspaper I would prefer.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong but that is all I could see.    I guess I'll just have to call the hotel directly a week or so before my stay.


----------



## pannm

We'll be staying at RPR for the week of Thanksgiving!  Very excited!!!  We've stayed there before and I hear others talking about Dive in movies, bon fires and other activities going on.  I've not found anything talking about what the schedule is on the RPR website.

Is there a schedule for activities at RPR listed somewhere?  We'd love to catch a dive in movie and lounge around on one of the cozy chairs or couches!


----------



## Vaninou

Hello,

Made my reservation (package) on Universal Website but could not add my YouFirst Number...
I tried to contact Universal but they told me to contact Loews directly to link my YouFirst to ma reservation.

Anybody had this issue?

Many thanks


----------



## damo

It isn't a big deal unless you are gold or platinum status and get an upgrade upon booking.  Otherwise, you can just add it when you get there.  When you make a package reservation, you are doing it through a travel agency, not Loews or Universal itself.  Universal and Loews are two different entities, as well.


----------



## AnAmericanInDisney

Do they still have no-pet rooms, rooms they don't let pets stay in? I'm asking for allergy reasons.

Thanks!


----------



## tarheel618

AnAmericanInDisney said:


> Do they still have no-pet rooms, rooms they don't let pets stay in? I'm asking for allergy reasons.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes I always request when making my reservation-if I make it online-I call and add it to the reservation and then I remind them at checkin.  I ask to be placed in a different tower.

My daughter is allergic to cats.  She can't even go into our vet without starting to sneeze and eyes starting to water. We have never had a problem with our request


----------



## AnAmericanInDisney

Oh, good. I'll call. Thanks!


----------



## partigus

danacath said:


> I have a similar question, too, except that we were thinking of eating at City Walk on Easter Sunday.  I have visions of massive gridlock at all of the restaurants that day.
> 
> I'm also wondering if and how this hotel perk works at Three Broomsticks, since it's not really a table service restaurant.  When placing our order, is there a separate queue for onsite hotel guests?


 ]

a couple of years ago we were "turned away" from a late walk up breakfast at the Three Broomsticks...then I made a comment about staying at RPH and she then got us in. Seems like it might not be "official" but perhaps they do try to take better care of onsite guests


----------



## partigus

Dee2013 said:


> Hotels are a business and for a large event, money talks! I was there over MLK weekend, and Voz Brazil had booked the entire Islands dining room, somI never got a chance to eat in there.
> 
> I was bummed, but my earlier career was in the hotel business, so I just dealt with it.
> 
> I can't speak as to how often this happens at RPH, but to me, it's always a possibility no matter what hotel it may be. I still  loved the hotel!



Had this happen to us last summer at The Grand Floridian...There were 300 Toyota Dealership owners and GMs at a conference. The lounge, lobby, and snackshop were all packed all night and you couldn't relax. If it can happen at the GF= It can happen anywhere.


----------



## partigus

scottmel said:


> I really am going to try harder this year to enjoy it and appreciate it for what it is...I agree that WWOHP is excellently themed!!! BEAUTIFUL. I just can't get excited about the rest of the park but it is worth a 4th try since potter part 2 will be open. And I think having it on the back end of the trip helps but I cheated and booked a final night BACK at Disney. DH hates luggage and this way he can hand it over at Disney whereas you can't do that at US/IOA. So we all win this trip!



I think the issue is that the best themed parts of IOA are 1) WWoHP, 2) Port of Entry, 3) Lost continent.....

Thing is, no one pays attention to them...Port of entry- unlike MainStreet USA at DW- not as much food, no parade at night/ fireworks worth staying for....so you miss it. When people are on the way IN, they are heading straight for WWoHP and not taking in the theming of either land. Guess Island is cute and the Marvel and Comic areas are about what they should be. 

The other issue....being in the "lost continent" and looking across the water and seeing the Hulk in action.... just can't be the same as Dasney's 50 sq miles.


----------



## bumbershoot

This is new. 

Checked in about an hour ago, and am relaxing while my guys get dinner.   

Reading through the info in the room* and saw this:  The Gymnasium New year. New benefit. Receive complimentary fitness center access during your stay. Our fitness center has the latest in Cardio Fitness and circuit training equipment, therapy pool and more.   

Wow!!!!!     


*ever since I found out the difficult way about the shuttles, after waiting over an hour first in the rain then in a cold cold store for the boats to start back up, only to find out the info was in our packet that I didn't look at, I read what they give me!


----------



## georgina

I was just coming to post the same thing.  Asked at check in about buying a pass to the Gymnasium for my DD who is a college athlete in training, and was told it is now free!


----------



## damo

That's great!  Wonder if this is just for during the renovations or a totally new change.  I'm also interested to find out if there will be fridges in the new RPR rooms or just the mini bars again.  Maybe someone could ask as it is a very popular question here.


----------



## clsteve

So, it looks like Tower One has started it's renovation..?? Does anyone know if it's the whole Tower, a few floors and or which floors? 

Heading down on the 19th and wanted to see what's best to avoid at check-in.

Along with that, do any of you RPH vets know much about the Tower and floor locations of the Hospitality Parlor Suites?

We're doing this whole trip on Miles/Rewards so were able to splurge on one. Just didn't know if there's any need to request a certain location....


----------



## macraven

_T3 has one of the suites, unless that is going to change with the remodeling.



i had talked to RPH and was told T3 would be first in line for the remodeling.
they forgot to call me and let me know they changed their mind and going with T1 instead........lol


when the hotel remodels, they usually start with one floor and when completed, move on to another floor.


since i'm not there at the hotel right now, not sure if that pattern is going to be the same this year.

have you already booked the HPS?
you can call and ask the front desk for the locations of those suites if you want to know before you arrive._


----------



## clsteve

macraven said:


> _T3 has one of the suites, unless that is going to change with the remodeling.
> 
> 
> 
> i had talked to RPH and was told T3 would be first in line for the remodeling.
> they forgot to call me and let me know they changed their mind and going with T1 instead........lol
> 
> 
> when the hotel remodels, they usually start with one floor and when completed, move on to another floor.
> 
> 
> since i'm not there at the hotel right now, not sure if that pattern is going to be the same this year.
> 
> have you already booked the HPS?
> you can call and ask the front desk for the locations of those suites if you want to know before you arrive._


Ha!

What were they thinking? If they knew how much good info you pass on each day, you'd think they'd put you on speed dial for major changes 

Good thought on giving them a call. I doubt they have that many, so we're probably already assigned.

Super excited we had enough miles/rewards to splurge on one for the week. I'll take a lot of pics. 

And, if I can negotiate doing another TR with my better half, I'll get 'em up there....


----------



## Bluer101

clsteve said:


> Ha!  What were they thinking? If they knew how much good info you pass on each day, you'd think they'd put you on speed dial for major changes   Good thought on giving them a call. I doubt they have that many, so we're probably already assigned.  Super excited we had enough miles/rewards to splurge on one for the week. I'll take a lot of pics.  And, if I can negotiate doing another TR with my better half, I'll get 'em up there....



The HS is very nice. Are you doing both connected rooms or just one. 

We stayed in the presidential suite just over a year ago and is was unbelievable.


----------



## clsteve

Bluer101 said:


> The HS is very nice. Are you doing both connected rooms or just one.
> 
> We stayed in the presidential suite just over a year ago and is was unbelievable.



Just the one King connecting room- didn't have enough miles for the 2nd!

Loews does Suites quite well. The only problem is how much it can spoil you once you get a taste.....

 I can only guess how nice the Presidential is - that had to be a blast.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> The HS is very nice. Are you doing both connected rooms or just one.
> 
> We stayed in the presidential suite just over a year ago and is was unbelievable.



_and bluer gave me a tour of it.


totally amazing !!!_


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _T3 has one of the suites, unless that is going to change with the remodeling.
> 
> 
> 
> i had talked to RPH and was told T3 would be first in line for the remodeling.
> they forgot to call me and let me know they changed their mind and going with T1 instead........lol
> 
> 
> when the hotel remodels, they usually start with one floor and when completed, move on to another floor.
> 
> 
> since i'm not there at the hotel right now, not sure if that pattern is going to be the same this year.
> 
> have you already booked the HPS?
> you can call and ask the front desk for the locations of those suites if you want to know before you arrive._



How long does it usually take to complete an entire tower renovation?  If they have started on tower 1, when should they finish that?  Each time we have stayed at the RPR, we have been in Tower 1 with a standard room with park view and we loved it !  Ordinarily I would request this again but I don't think I want to be surrounded by ongoing renovations .


----------



## macraven

_i would think the reno will go fast as they are stripping everything out of the rooms for a complete redo.
new decor, furniture, carpeting, window dressings, etc.




i would think that doing one floor at a time would go fast.



i can only guess how long it would take each floor to be completed.

if you called the hotel and talked to the front end manager at the front desk, their info would be more valid than mine.

if you are concerned about T1 being completed prior to your stay, you might be able to get the info on that when you call._


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _i would think the reno will go fast as they are stripping everything out of the rooms for a complete redo.
> new decor, furniture, carpeting, window dressings, etc.
> 
> i would think that doing one floor at a time would go fast.
> 
> i can only guess how long it would take each floor to be completed.
> 
> if you called the hotel and talked to the front end manager at the front desk, their info would be more valid than mine.
> 
> if you are concerned about T1 being completed prior to your stay, you might be able to get the info on that when you call._



Thanks.  I'll do that before making any requests.


----------



## anorman

I just made my 4 day reservation for RPR for this August....can't wait!  The website (including youfirst) only allowed for requests of high vs low floor and which newspaper.  I made my booking and then phoned the resort with my additional requests including a high floor, quiet room away from the elevators, with theme park view.  The representative was quite pleasant and receptive and had no trouble noting my extra requests.  Also, since my DD12 is a type 1 diabetic, I was reassured that they would provide a refidgerator at no charge to store her insulin in.  I didn't request a specific tower just in case tower 1 is still under renovation.  I'll let the gods figure it out.  Now come on August!!!!


----------



## GGOOFY1

We are checking in on 1/29 for three nights. I just called and requested upper floor in tower two or three. We have two king garden rooms reserved. What type of view can I expect??


----------



## spideymike

My family stayed at RPR in late November and we loved the hotel. Very walkable to the parks and the staff were very nice and pleasant. We stayed in Tower 1.


----------



## LuvEeyore

We stayed in tower 2 on the second floor 1/2-1/3 and had the very end room with a view of.................shrubs, trees and a little bit of a bridge!


----------



## nkereina

GGOOFY1 said:


> We are checking in on 1/29 for three nights. I just called and requested upper floor in tower two or three. We have two king garden rooms reserved. What type of view can I expect??



We were given a 5th floor room in tower three, also a king room. I'd suspect it was a garden view - it overlooked a courtyard which had pathways leading to what I believe was tower 1, which we could also view. We could also see the highway immediately to the right, but it was a bit in the distance and not an issue. View was fine.


----------



## AustinTink

Has anyone ver stayed in an ADA compliant room with a roll-in shower? I just noticed we were put in one for our next trip. I didn't request one, as there is no need. I think they put us in it because it's a water view and we are Gold-level Loews first member. Wondering now what these rooms are like. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## wdw4rfam

I heard there are Keurigs in the rooms? Just wanted to check, we drink a lot of coffee, and want to know if we should bring extra k-cups.


----------



## bumbershoot

wdw4rfam said:


> I heard there are Keurigs in the rooms? Just wanted to check, we drink a lot of coffee, and want to know if we should bring extra k-cups.



Yes there are keurigs. They gave us a tea and assorted coffees each day. One day there was one decaf. The next there were three. (The rest being caffeine and the tea) Neither combo was perfectly useful to us so we were glad we had our own to supplement. You can ask for more than they provide each day, but you pay for the extra.   We rarely catch our housekeeper to put in specific requests, and I personally have never found Star Services to be helpful, so I just bring my own to supplement whatever they choose to bring each day.


----------



## wdw4rfam

bumbershoot said:


> Yes there are keurigs. They gave us a tea and assorted coffees each day. One day there was one decaf. The next there were three. (The rest being caffeine and the tea) Neither combo was perfectly useful to us so we were glad we had our own to supplement. You can ask for more than they provide each day, but you pay for the extra.   We rarely catch our housekeeper to put in specific requests, and I personally have never found Star Services to be helpful, so I just bring my own to supplement whatever they choose to bring each day.



Thanks so much. Exactly what I was thinking. I am coffee picky so I need my own stash.


----------



## crazy4dis

My daughter is getting married at RPR next week. We have stayed there many times but never in a Hospitality Suite. The adjoining room reservation says water view. 

Are these suites all scattered throught the three buildings? Does the water view assignment give any clues to its location? Have any been remodeled yet? Should we request any specific suite? Do they put the rest of the group nearby?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DCDisney

AustinTink said:


> Has anyone ver stayed in an ADA compliant room with a roll-in shower? I just noticed we were put in one for our next trip.e?



We have not at RP but have at HRH which is pretty similar in layout.  We asked to be moved after we saw the room.  They had taken the table and chair out yo have more room and the entire bathroom is essentially a shower without an enclosure.  I hate being cold and wet and felt like that would happen.  I personally would prefer no view to a roll in shower shower room with a view.


----------



## macraven

crazy4dis said:


> My daughter is getting married at RPR next week. We have stayed there many times but never in a Hospitality Suite. The adjoining room reservation says water view.
> 
> Are these suites all scattered throught the three buildings? Does the water view assignment give any clues to its location? Have any been remodeled yet? Should we request any specific suite? Do they put the rest of the group nearby?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



_i would call your wedding planner for help with this.
is the planner aware you have a preference for the rooms to be connected or together, or a specific view?

a water view can be of the pools or canals._


----------



## christophfam

Stayed at the RPR this weekend and the renovations are currently being done on the top three floors of tower one.  It is easy to see at night as it looks like they have some kind of permit on the windows.

Can't wait to see what the new rooms look like in person!  I LOVE RPR, but the rooms were desperately in need of an update.    Maybe I'll get  a new room when I go back in March.


----------



## tikkipoo

We are planning to stay on-site Universal for the first night of our next trip.  Since I have not done this before, I have a coupld questions.  We will be going early spring break 2016.

1.  How do you all book your hotel for Universal.  I know with Disney, I book on the website as soon as it is available and just pray for a discount to present itself.  

2.  It will be me, DH and DD(17) going.  They are more interested in the thrill rides.  If we get there around 10am and "check in", do you 1 and 1/2 days will be enough to see everything since we will have the express passes?


----------



## damo

tikkipoo said:


> We are planning to stay on-site Universal for the first night of our next trip.  Since I have not done this before, I have a coupld questions.  We will be going early spring break 2016.
> 
> 1.  How do you all book your hotel for Universal.  I know with Disney, I book on the website as soon as it is available and just pray for a discount to present itself.
> 
> 2.  It will be me, DH and DD(17) going.  They are more interested in the thrill rides.  If we get there around 10am and "check in", do you 1 and 1/2 days will be enough to see everything since we will have the express passes?



I books through Loews ... http://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR

You should be able to get most stuff done.  The express pass makes a huge difference but a few of the rides don't have express.


----------



## tikkipoo

damo said:


> You should be able to get most stuff done.  The express pass makes a huge difference but a few of the rides don't have express.



Thanks!  I didn't think about that.  After I get my maps and we decide what we all want to do, I will need to look at that too.


----------



## bumbershoot

christophfam said:


> Stayed at the RPR this weekend and the renovations are currently being done on the top three floors of tower one.  It is easy to see at night as it looks like they have some kind of permit on the windows.



I noticed the same thing last week.   No wonder it was sold out when I was there but felt so quiet!


----------



## SAMCRO

It's the same this weekend. Hotel is sold out but hadn't felt crowded at all. 

Parks have been packed but expected with the holiday weekend.


----------



## Jalva22

Hi!  I am getting ready to book a June reservation at RPR.  Question about the views:  on the standard view, is there ever any issue with highway noise?  The Unofficial Guide makes it sound like some rooms have an issue with this.  Second, would all rooms classified as water view also have a view of the theme park?  Any noise issues on these rooms?  I might splurge for this if it's worthwhile.  Seeing the Hulk in the distance would be a fun view.

We have stayed at RPR once before, but our room overlooked a grassy area that had absolutely no noise at all.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Jalva22 said:


> Hi!  I am getting ready to book a June reservation at RPR.  Question about the views:  on the standard view, is there ever any issue with highway noise?  The Unofficial Guide makes it sound like some rooms have an issue with this.  Second, would all rooms classified as water view also have a view of the theme park?  Any noise issues on these rooms?  I might splurge for this if it's worthwhile.  Seeing the Hulk in the distance would be a fun view.
> 
> We have stayed at RPR once before, but our room overlooked a grassy area that had absolutely no noise at all.
> 
> Thanks!



_water view will give you a view of the canal or pool.
and ususally with it will be some view of the park.
there are some standard rooms that will have partial park/water views.
depends on the tower you are in and wing in the hotel.

the only noise i have ever experienced inside my room at rpr were kids screaming outside my door or running and yelling up and down the corridor.

no complaints on highway noise inside the room.
_


----------



## lborne

Which is quicker - to take the boat or walk to the park?  We are staying over this weekend at the RPR and are not sure which park we will hit first, but we do want to be there early for whatever is open the hour before.  How often do the boats run and do you usually have to wait for several boats, or do you get right on?  They look small.


----------



## mhake01

lborne said:


> Which is quicker - to take the boat or walk to the park?  We are staying over this weekend at the RPR and are not sure which park we will hit first, but we do want to be there early for whatever is open the hour before.  How often do the boats run and do you usually have to wait for several boats, or do you get right on?  They look small.



I would just walk. By the time you go and wait for a boat, then it's about a 7 minute ride, you could be at the gate. It's a very short 5-10 min walk depending on your speed.


----------



## bumbershoot

mhake01 said:


> I would just walk. By the time you go and wait for a boat, then it's about a 7 minute ride, you could be at the gate.



And if you're going to IOA, the boat dock is actually beyond the entrance to it.  And you're on the other side of the water.  So you have to leave the boat dock area, backtrack where you just were, cross the bridge and enter IOA.


Boat vs walk is always a tricky one.  I have a knack at making the wrong decision; walk when the boat was right there loading as we would have gotten to it (you can tell when the boat passes you 2 minutes into your walk).  Or choose to take the boat when the boat has just left, and now I have to wait for it.


----------



## damo

We never take the boat to IOA.  It just makes no sense.  If we are going to Universal, we'll take it if it is there.  Either way, we are happy to walk.  It is a gorgeous walk.


----------



## macraven

_i always use the boat if it is night time.

if a boat is just pulling away from the hotel and i don't see another one lined up, then i walk to the park._


----------



## schumigirl

Sometimes if we are going to Studios, if the boat is there we'll take it. 

But if going to IOA then we walk........as previously said the boat takes you past the entrance to IOA so it's better to walk, and yes the walk is lovely


----------



## Squirlz

Spent 5 nights there and never took the boat once.  We did take a pedicab driver's offer for a ride once.  She was cute!


----------



## lborne

Thanks everyone.  That was very helpful.


----------



## LuvEeyore

tikkipoo said:


> We are planning to stay on-site Universal for the first night of our next trip.  Since I have not done this before, I have a coupld questions.  We will be going early spring break 2016.
> 
> 1.  How do you all book your hotel for Universal.  I know with Disney, I book on the website as soon as it is available and just pray for a discount to present itself.
> We called the hotel and booked that way.  Know that they do require one nights deposit.  By that evening the money for the room had already come out of my acct.
> 
> 2.  It will be me, DH and DD(17) going.  They are more interested in the thrill rides.  If we get there around 10am and "check in", do you 1 and 1/2 days will be enough to see everything since we will have the express passes?



We arrived very early about 6:15 am  for the early admission.  We were checked in as our room was not ready and given dummy keys.  We went to the kiosk and with each persons room key and ticket was able to get express pass for everyone.  We did this so we would have early entry two days then left the park about 2:30pm the next day so we could leave and check in at WDW
We loved RPR except we did not get the assessable room we asked for and we were at the very far end of tower 2.  Lots of additional walking.


----------



## anorman

tikkipoo said:


> We are planning to stay on-site Universal for the first night of our next trip.  Since I have not done this before, I have a coupld questions.  We will be going early spring break 2016.
> 
> 1.  How do you all book your hotel for Universal.  I know with Disney, I book on the website as soon as it is available and just pray for a discount to present itself.
> 
> 2.  It will be me, DH and DD(17) going.  They are more interested in the thrill rides.  If we get there around 10am and "check in", do you 1 and 1/2 days will be enough to see everything since we will have the express passes?



I've seen a lot of people talking about spending one night at a Universal hotel to get the express passes and wondering if they'll get everything done in the two days/one night they allow themselves to stay here.  

Why rush it?  The Universal parks and hotels are truly wonderful!  Stay a little longer and take your time....stop and smell the roses .  Instead of rushing through things, stay for 3 or 4 nights at least and allow yourselves to relax and enjoy every wonderful thing that Universal has to offer; parks within walking distance, great thrill rides and kiddy attractions, unlimited express pass for the duration of stay at the deluxe resorts, the wonderful restaurants at City Walk, and the atmosphere and decor at the RPR is so peaceful and offer many family activities with the torch lighting/dive-in movies/pool side fun.  Stay longer and truly experience these beautiful parks and resorts!  We have 4 nights booked for our upcoming vacation in August 2015 and I'm not sure that this will be long enough to thoroughly do Universal .  In the past we've stayed at RPR for at least 3 nights and sometimes 4....I love it and I never get bored looking for something to do .


----------



## mamattorney

Can someone estimate how much time we'll need to check into the hotel and get our FOTL passes for early entry on the day of our arrival?  We will be arriving the night before and staying offsite the first night, but can arrive at Royal Pacific whenever we need to.  This will be June 18th (a Thursday, but after everyone is out of school)

I've read that you can check in as early as 6:00a.m., but the park hours for our first day are 9:00am to 9:00pm, so even with early entry, the park will open at 8:00am.  

Are there crowds at the resort at 6:00am that would make it take two hours to check in, get FOTL passes and head over to the park entrance (which I've read is a 10 minute walk from the hotel)?  Or are there crowds at the park entrance that require getting to the entrance at 7:00 for an 8:00 early entry?

I'll make sure our family gets there when we need to get there, but if we could all sleep a little later that would be OK too


----------



## damo

It doesn't take long to get checked in and get the passes.  As long as there isn't a line up, it shouldn't be more than 15 minutes.

You just go over to the machine, slide in your room key and have the picture taken.  Out will pop your express pass.  It is that fast and simple.


----------



## carmelhp

mamattorney said:


> Can someone estimate how much time we'll need to check into the hotel and get our FOTL passes for early entry on the day of our arrival?  We will be arriving the night before and staying offsite the first night, but can arrive at Royal Pacific whenever we need to.  This will be June 18th (a Thursday, but after everyone is out of school)
> 
> I've read that you can check in as early as 6:00a.m., but the park hours for our first day are 9:00am to 9:00pm, so even with early entry, the park will open at 8:00am.
> 
> Are there crowds at the resort at 6:00am that would make it take two hours to check in, get FOTL passes and head over to the park entrance (which I've read is a 10 minute walk from the hotel)?  Or are there crowds at the park entrance that require getting to the entrance at 7:00 for an 8:00 early entry?
> 
> I'll make sure our family gets there when we need to get there, but if we could all sleep a little later that would be OK too



At 6AM, very few, if any, guests will be ahead of you.


----------



## mamattorney

carmelhp said:


> At 6AM, very few, if any, guests will be ahead of you.



That's good to know.  Maybe we can head over around 7am.  That way we can take advantage of the free breakfast at the hotel we are staying at the night before.


----------



## nkereina

mamattorney said:


> That's good to know.  Maybe we can head over around 7am.  That way we can take advantage of the free breakfast at the hotel we are staying at the night before.



That should be ample time. We arrived at prime check-in time back in November (around 3-4pm) and there was no wait at the front desk. We checked in in less than 5 minutes, and then went to the express pass machine which was simple and took all of two minutes. The walk from RPR over to the parks is about 15-20 minutes, and we found it faster than waiting for and riding on the water taxi.


----------



## mthds

I have a question about parking the day you check out.  Do you have to move your car the day you check out.  We were going to check out and then go to early entry for one last 1/2 day in the parks.  Do we have to move our car and park elsewhere or can we stay parked at Royal Pacific.   Also, how much is parking at the actual parks?  We will be staying offsite the first few days of our trip and on site the last half.


----------



## schumigirl

You don't need to move you car on your check out day. As long as you move it before midnight you'll be fine.

Universal parking charges are in the link below, but $17 is a normal day parking charges

https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Parking-Information.aspx


----------



## mthds

Thanks for the info.  We will be gone way before  midnight to begin our journey home.  First trip  for my family.


----------



## tikkipoo

That information is for the parking garages.  Do you park at the parking garage when you stay at the hotels on-site?


----------



## schumigirl

tikkipoo said:


> That information is for the parking garages.  Do you park at the parking garage when you stay at the hotels on-site?



The poster was asking about the cost of parking at the Universal parking garage for when she is not staying onsite for part of her trip....that's why I posted the link for her.

Each hotel has their own parking lot. For when you are staying onsite only.


----------



## tikkipoo

And do you have to move your car to the garage the day you check out or are you able to stay parked at the hotel parking for that day?


----------



## DPCummerbund

tikkipoo said:


> And do you have to move your car to the garage the day you check out or are you able to stay parked at the hotel parking for that day?





schumigirl said:


> You don't need to move you car on your check out day. As long as you move it before midnight you'll be fine.
> 
> Universal parking charges are in the link below, but $17 is a normal day parking charges
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Parking-Information.aspx


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> And do you have to move your car to the garage the day you check out or are you able to stay parked at the hotel parking for that day?


_as long as you leave the hotel before midnight, you won't be charged for that day.
keep your car at the hotel until you are ready to leave the park.
parking charges start at midnight._


----------



## pesto78749

hi! this is our first trip to universal and we are flying in on wed at 2:00. We are going to buzz thru mco rental car kiosk and head to RP.

We need some quick/healthy lunch options. Is there a chickfila in route or does the Orchard place in the hotel have grade and go lunch items?

We want to get the the Park ASAP! We are planning to eat at cowfish for dinner at 7 so it can be kinda light. Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

_the orchid court lounge closes at 11 on the weekdays and noon on the weekends.
it's more of a breakfast type of food selections.

jakes and bula bar at the hotel will be open.
check out their menu as i don't know what foods you would be interested in.
sandwiches you can take with you?
maybe Boulangeire/sp at the studios would be fine for you.
light sandwiches made to order on crossiant rolls..
check the park eateries online and see which place would have the light foods that wouldn't fill you up since you are having dinner at 7 that night.
also check out damo's stickie of where to eat at the top of the forum site for quick bites.
you can also check out menus on her thread._


----------



## LuvEeyore

Jalva22 said:


> Hi!  I am getting ready to book a June reservation at RPR.  Question about the views:  on the standard view, is there
> We had a standard room and had a green view(all bushes and no noise on the second floor in tower two.


----------



## bumbershoot

pesto78749 said:


> hi! this is our first trip to universal and we are flying in on wed at 2:00. We are going to buzz thru mco rental car kiosk and head to RP.
> 
> We need some quick/healthy lunch options. Is there a chickfila in route or does the Orchard place in the hotel have grade and go lunch items?
> 
> We want to get the the Park ASAP! We are planning to eat at cowfish for dinner at 7 so it can be kinda light. Thanks!!



I would think about eating on the plane.  If you're on United or Alaska they have nice "tapas" style boxes, for instance.  I know plane food gets a bad rap, but those boxes are very nice, especially the vegetarian ones.


----------



## sharona

I read in another thread about renovations going on at the hotel, what are the dates and the extent of the work?


----------



## macraven

sharona said:


> I read in another thread about renovations going on at the hotel, what are the dates and the extent of the work?


----------



## sharona

?  Did you mean to answer my questions?


----------



## Bluer101

No finish date released. As for work is remodeling all rooms.


----------



## macraven

sharona said:


> ?  Did you mean to answer my questions?



_the batteries in my wireless keyboard went dead.
i hit post to see if it was my keyboard or the system.......lol
it's 6 degrees with a gusty wind and i had to go out to get batteries.....

so far T1 has the top 3 floors worked on and i have seen peeps post that they were on floor 6  as those renovations have been completed.
floors 1-4 are the next set to be completed.

then they will start on another tower.
don't know which one yet.

once T1 has been completed on the rooms, we can figure out how long it took and get an idea when all the towers will be completed.

i have no idea if the lobbies will have any work done on them._


----------



## sharona

macraven said:


> _the batteries in my wireless keyboard went dead.
> i hit post to see if it was my keyboard or the system.......lol
> it's 6 degrees with a gusty wind and i had to go out to get batteries.....
> 
> so far T1 has the top 3 floors worked on and i have seen peeps post that they were on floor 6  as those renovations have been completed.
> floors 1-4 are the next set to be completed.
> 
> then they will start on another tower.
> don't know which one yet.
> 
> once T1 has been completed on the rooms, we can figure out how long it took and get an idea when all the towers will be completed.
> 
> i have no idea if the lobbies will have any work done on them._



Lol, was wondering what happened...  just ordered a new keyboard and did not go with wireless for  just that reason!

I was asking about the renovation because I just booked for 4/23-27 and got a great rate but there was nothing about construction on the web site.  I'll pay a few bucks more for HRH if the renovation at RPR is disruptive.


----------



## macraven

sharona said:


> Lol, was wondering what happened...  just ordered a new keyboard and did not go with wireless for  just that reason!
> 
> I was asking about the renovation because I just booked for 4/23-27 and got a great rate but there was nothing about construction on the web site.  I'll pay a few bucks more for HRH if the renovation at RPR is disruptive.




_you can call reservations and have it noted you do not want to be in the tower that is being renovated.
i'm guessing that T1 will be done long before you arrive.

nothing has been posted yet on which tower will be worked on after T1 is completed.
floors 5-7 have been completed at T1.

i only read 2 posts that stated they were in their rooms during the day (under the floor being worked on) and heard the noise.
have not read any posts of work disrupting anyone during the early evening or night._


----------



## DPCummerbund

I saw a rumor on another site (from a normally reliable source) that they are going to pause in the remodeling during busy periods (i.e. spring break, summer, etc), and because of that the renovations are expected to take 12-18 months total. We'll see if that turns out to be true or not.


----------



## macraven

_anything is possible when it comes to renovations.
if loews decides to have delays in the rooms, who knows when it all will be done.

T1 work started 5 weeks ago.
don't know if all 3 floors are completely done but read on the dis site that they are booking guests into the finished rooms now.
think i read posts that floors 6 and 7 had guests in them within the week.

before the work began, i asked at the hotel will the job be done before i return in the fall.
was told yes.
but that was then............things can always change.

i'm seeing on the reservation site that club level, which is at T3, is taking bookings for the time period i will be there in october.
i am hopeful i won't have to deal with construction going on._


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

macraven said:


> _you can list your preferences for your stay in your YouFirst Loews profile._
> _that is what i have done and it is honored each stay._
> _i set up my preferences when the program started and never have had to go back to change any of it._



how can you do that? I enrolled in YouFirst, but I have not found any way to include preferences
Thanks


----------



## macraven

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:


> how can you do that? I enrolled in YouFirst, but I have not found any way to include preferences
> Thanks



_go to www.loewshotels.com and sign in.

at the bottom of the left hand side of the page, you can put in choice of floor/high or low, and newspaper choice.

in the main section it's a different type of info you put in.

the website changed last month and the new one is a bit different from the ones in the past.
i knew the past wbsite very well, this one, i'm getting used to._


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _go to www.loewshotels.com and sign in.
> 
> at the bottom of the left hand side of the page, you can put in choice of floor/high or low, and newspaper choice.
> 
> in the *main section* it's a different type of info you put in.
> 
> the website changed last month and the new one is a bit different from the ones in the past.
> i knew the past wbsite very well, this one, i'm getting used to._



I don't know what you mean by "main section".  I can't find anywhere on the Youfirst site that you can input any information other than high floor and which newspaper.  I must be blind :/  .........can you please walk me throught he steps to get to the part where I can input my specific requests?  I did call to request certain things but I like to see it in black and white (so to speak). Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_main section is where you list your personal info such as address, credit card, contact info, etc.
the new site only has the two choices of paper and floor level.


you need to call and have any other requests put on your reservation.

Loews does not send out emails of your special requests.
if you call, ask them to read off your special requests on your ressie you previously made.
if they read the notes to you correctly, then it has been noted and will be picked up by the person who does the room assignments._


----------



## anorman

okay....thanks


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

macraven said:


> _main section is where you list your personal info such as address, credit card, contact info, etc.
> the new site only has the two choices of paper and floor level.
> 
> 
> you need to call and have any other requests put on your reservation.
> 
> Loews does not send out emails of your special requests.
> if you call, ask them to read off your special requests on your ressie you previously made.
> if they read the notes to you correctly, then it has been noted and will be picked up by the person who does the room assignments._



THANKS from us too !!


----------



## nkereina

Anyone know, historically, what types of discounts are offered in late October (if any)? Wasn't sure if Universal runs the same promotions every year like Disney typically does. We'll be at RPR 10/28-10/30, and current have the AAA rate booked. Should we keep our eyes peeled for something better? Thanks!


----------



## Bluer101

nkereina said:


> Anyone know, historically, what types of discounts are offered in late October (if any)? Wasn't sure if Universal runs the same promotions every year like Disney typically does. We'll be at RPR 10/28-10/30, and current have the AAA rate booked. Should we keep our eyes peeled for something better? Thanks!



Holiday week, normally have no problems selling out in advanced with really no discounts.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

I heard that RPR is in renovation - does anybody know when each of the three towers will be refurbished? Thanks


----------



## macraven

_T1 has 3 known floors completed.
have not read of how close they are to finishing the entire tower._


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

THANKS !!   We are going in August, hope that there is not too much noise ....


----------



## macraven

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:


> THANKS !!   We are going in August, hope that there is not too much noise ....




_you can request to be assigned a room in the tower that has been completed and not one that is under refurbishment.
i am guessing that 2 out of the 3 hotels will be completed.


and hopefully T3 will be done.
that is my favorite tower._


----------



## pcstang

We stayed on the 7th floor tower 1 in a refurbed room. Very pleased and come to think of it, never heard or saw any construction whatsoever. Maybe one day I'll get pics up.....


----------



## anorman

pcstang said:


> We stayed on the 7th floor tower 1 in a refurbed room. Very pleased and come to think of it, never heard or saw any construction whatsoever. Maybe one day I'll get pics up.....


Was it a shower only or did it have a tub?


----------



## buzzrelly

We will be staying at RPR next month for the first time and I have no idea what to request. Should we ask to stay in Tower 1 in a refurbished room? If I booked through Orbitz, will I be allowed to add a room request?


----------



## Kivara

I was told by the staff a the front desk, that you have to call the hotel. I was told it's best to call about 2 weeks out, then again to confirm about 1 week out.
Nothing is guaranteed, but they try very hard to meet your requests.


----------



## buzzrelly

Kivara said:


> I was told by the staff a the front desk, that you have to call the hotel. I was told it's best to call about 2 weeks out, then again to confirm about 1 week out.
> Nothing is guaranteed, but they try very hard to meet your requests.



Thank you!


----------



## daraweb

buzzrelly said:


> We will be staying at RPR next month for the first time and I have no idea what to request. Should we ask to stay in Tower 1 in a refurbished room? If I booked through Orbitz, will I be allowed to add a room request?



Same questions + 1 more!  Never been to Universal before and booked through Orbitz...can I put in a request?  Would prefer a refurbished room but we are staying club level.  Have the club level rooms been refurbished? Thanks for any helpful info!


----------



## jenrose66

I know these rooms sleep 5.  Do they force you to rent a roll a way for the 5th person?  My DD is tiny and she can easily sleep with DH and I or we could bring an air mattress...too bad they don't have pull outs like Port Orleans.


----------



## schumigirl

jenrose66 said:


> I know these rooms sleep 5.  Do they force you to rent a roll a way for the 5th person?  My DD is tiny and she can easily sleep with DH and I or we could bring an air mattress...too bad they don't have pull outs like Port Orleans.



You'll be fine with an air mattress.

Housekeeping will bring you bedding for it if you need it.


----------



## pcstang

anorman said:


> Was it a shower only or did it have a tub?



Shower only. I don't think I will ever get the pictures up! I can't wait to dump this IPhone!


----------



## pcstang

I requested a refurbed room at check in.


----------



## pcstang

Still can't get the pics to work...it shouldn't be this hard!


----------



## Bluer101

Stang, 

I upload my photos directly from iPhone to photobucket, no computer needed. 

Download the photobucket app first. Then in the app you can create folders if you want. Then you can upload right into photobucket. After they are uploaded you can copy the image link and paste here in a thread. 

You can also text pictures to your photobucket account directly from your phone like sending a text message. You can email the photos directly to the photobucket account too. 

After all these methods you still need to copy the img link to post in a thread.

Here is a tutorial. 

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/200727794-Photobucket-for-iPhone

I have auto backup off as I don't want all my photos on photobucket. I use photobucket only for online forums. I have a album for each forum I belong to so it makes it easy to upload and link for all the forums I'm on. Also by using an image hosting site like photobucket it puts you in control of your content. If you move or delete the photo in photobucket it will disappear from your thread posting.


----------



## bumbershoot

pcstang said:


> Still can't get the pics to work...it shouldn't be this hard!



What are you having problems with?



Bluer101 said:


> I upload my photos directly from iPhone to photobucket, no computer needed.






I'll also link phone and computer up with the cord, which puts my pictures onto my computer.  Or I send about 5 pictures at a time to my email, then open the emails on my computer and save, then put them on photobucket.


----------



## Bluer101

bumbershoot said:


> What are you having problems with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also link phone and computer up with the cord, which puts my pictures onto my computer.  Or I send about 5 pictures at a time to my email, then open the emails on my computer and save, then put them on photobucket.




You can email them to photobucket directly too if you want. After you find out what your photobucket upload email is you just attach what photos you want. In the subject field you put which album you want it in. You have to spell the album exactly as it shows in your bucket account and case sensitive too. Also this way allows you to send a lower res image. 

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/200723694-Upload-from-Email-or-MMS-Message


----------



## englishrose47

I am going again this October with a group of Developmentally disabled . Starting to plan already, is a little easier this time as I know the resort and the parks a little . Last time with the help of these boards someone helped me get great rooms all together , I am hoping this happens again. !! You don't know how much easier it is to be all together , having to run down halls or go down floors to pass meds is not easy !!! Sad that NASCAR is closed , we enjoyed it last time !!


----------



## pcstang

bumbershoot said:


> What are you having problems with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also link phone and computer up with the cord, which puts my pictures onto my computer.  Or I send about 5 pictures at a time to my email, then open the emails on my computer and save, then put them on photobucket.


I'm having problems with the iPhone automatically uploading to the computer when I connect. It used to do it automatically and might still. I have the auto upload on. The problem began after the last ios update and with the latest windows 8 update. I just don't have the patience to figure it out! Thank you and Bluer for the suggestions and tutorial. I will get it figured out. Two of my three kids have had a stomach virus the last two weeks and now my wife has it. Thus, lon


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang

Woohoo! Photobucket app worked! Thanks Bluer! Now, how do I make the pics a little smaller?


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang




----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


>




*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
_those purple things are way bigger than your child in the picture..._


----------



## macraven

_now we know that purple is the flower color for T1.


schumi will be sad as she loves purple but a different tower._
_i'm not about to break that news to her._


----------



## EveDallas

For anyone who might be interested - I called the direct line to RPR to ask about a fridge for my son's insulin, and the customer service member I spoke to told me that all of the new rooms would have fridges included.  I also asked about the bathroom set up and was told that while most of the new rooms will be shower only, some will have the shower/tub combo.  She did say that if you need a tub for any reason, it would be best to have that request put on your reservation.  Thought that info might help someone else!


----------



## macraven

EveDallas said:


> For anyone who might be interested - I called the direct line to RPR to ask about a fridge for my son's insulin, and the customer service member I spoke to told me that all of the new rooms would have fridges included.  I also asked about the bathroom set up and was told that while most of the new rooms will be shower only, some will have the shower/tub combo.  She did say that if you need a tub for any reason, it would be best to have that request put on your reservation.  Thought that info might help someone else!



_as long as you are going when all the towers are completed, no worries about requesting a fridge in advance.
at the present time, nothing has been reported when that date will be 

if you are going before all 3 towers are done, call back and request to be placed in the tower that has the renovations or request a fridge for medical reasons.
tower 1 has some floors completed but don't know if all the floors have been finished yet.
haven't heard which tower will be renovated next.


we had one last january, medical fridge to store insulin.
had it on the reservation when it was made._


----------



## EveDallas

macraven said:


> _as long as you are going when all the towers are completed, no worries about requesting a fridge in advance.
> at the present time, nothing has been reported when that date will be
> 
> if you are going before all 3 towers are done, call back and request to be placed in the tower that has the renovations or request a fridge for medical reasons.
> tower 1 has some floors completed but don't know if all the floors have been finished yet.
> haven't heard which tower will be renovated next.
> 
> 
> we had one last january, medical fridge to store insulin.
> had it on the reservation when it was made._



I did have her note it on the reservation along with the tub because I know all the rooms won't be done by June.  Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## macraven

_got to tell you i just love the blake shelton avator you have!_


----------



## EveDallas

macraven said:


> _got to tell you i just love the blake shelton avator you have!_



 Thanks!  Love me some Blake


----------



## englishrose47

EveDallas said:


> For anyone who might be interested - I called the direct line to RPR to ask about a fridge for my son's insulin, and the customer service member I spoke to told me that all of the new rooms would have fridges included.  I also asked about the bathroom set up and was told that while most of the new rooms will be shower only, some will have the shower/tub combo.  She did say that if you need a tub for any reason, it would be best to have that request put on your reservation.  Thought that info might help someone else!


 It sure does as we will be travelling with a group of disabled some may only take baths and that will need to be noted !! Thanks


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _got to tell you i just love the blake shelton avator you have!_


The flower is huge but I really liked the remodel and it didn't bother me at all. Most of my pics didn't turn out well.


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang

View from room 1730. You can see the new hotel construction going on.


----------



## pcstang

View from room 1733


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang

My oldest, the ham, and my nephew in the background.


----------



## pcstang

View from 1730 again....


----------



## pcstang

Not the right pic....I'll let the photos finish uploading. Sorry.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> View from room 1733




_all your pictures are beautiful!
btw, i have had this room number before and also the other room number you listed.
then i moved to T3......for other stays._


----------



## pcstang

Thanks Mac! We have such a great time at USO! 14 multi day trips last year. Going to make at least 2 more visits before our AP's renew in June. My wife is going to homeschool the kids next school year so....


----------



## macraven

_that means more trips when the parks aren't jammed pack.

sweet._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _that means more trips when the parks aren't jammed pack.
> 
> sweet._


Absolutely! And now I know how to post pics! You all are in trouble!


----------



## macraven

_i live for trouble._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i live for trouble._



lol......you do don`t you!!!

pcstang.......thanks for posting the pictures of the room......can`t wait to see them!!

I wish T3 was going to be purple too, but I think they`re going to be slightly different in each tower.

I prefer T3 so will be happy with whatever colour they do it.......even if it is that giant head eating red flower that was posted before!!!


----------



## yellowfish78

pcstang said:


> We stayed on the 7th floor tower 1 in a refurbed room. Very pleased and come to think of it, never heard or saw any construction whatsoever. Maybe one day I'll get pics up.....


Did your room have a fridge? I thought I read somewhere that they were going to start including these in the refurbished rooms.  With no minibar in them I mean.


----------



## schumigirl

yellowfish78 said:


> Did your room have a fridge? I thought I read somewhere that they were going to start including these in the refurbished rooms.  With no minibar in them I mean.



Yes they are putting in mini fridges.


----------



## Bluer101

yellowfish78 said:


> Did your room have a fridge? I thought I read somewhere that they were going to start including these in the refurbished rooms.  With no minibar in them I mean.



All the new rooms will have the mini fridge.


----------



## pcstang

yellowfish78 said:


> Did your room have a fridge? I thought I read somewhere that they were going to start including these in the refurbished rooms.  With no minibar in them I mean.



Yes it did.


----------



## Dream 2015

Does anyone know which rooms/towers have been renovated?  We arrive mid June and really would prefer a new room with the minifrig.


----------



## yellowfish78

Thanks for all the fridge replies!


----------



## Bluer101

Dream 2015 said:


> Does anyone know which rooms/towers have been renovated?  We arrive mid June and really would prefer a new room with the minifrig.



They are working in tower 1 and who knows which is next yet.


----------



## ALDSMD

Does anyone know when Tower 1 will be done with renovations?  Should I just request Tower 1 for April or should I add a renovated room, too?  Thanks.


----------



## HM

I requested renovated room for our trip last week, and didn't get one.  From the looks of it, most of Tower 1 is done at this point.  We could see in some open windows at night and tell from the lamps that hang above the beds as to which floors had been finished.


----------



## damo

That bathroom looks like it has been redone.  Anyone know for sure?  If they are redoing all the bathrooms, the reno is going to take longer.  

Are there normally rooms with just a shower?  That doesn't look like a handicap accessible room.


----------



## damo

damo said:


> That bathroom looks like it has been redone.  Anyone know for sure?  If they are redoing all the bathrooms, the reno is going to take longer.
> 
> Are there normally rooms with just a shower?  I've never stayed in one. That doesn't look like a handicap accessible room.


----------



## macraven

_i was told the bathroom would be gutted at rpr and everything new put in them.

some rooms will have shower only, others will have tubs and shower


i read on another current thread that T1 is almost completed._


----------



## pcstang

damo said:


> That bathroom looks like it has been redone.  Anyone know for sure?  If they are redoing all the bathrooms, the reno is going to take longer.
> 
> Are there normally rooms with just a shower?  That doesn't look like a handicap accessible room.


I can't speak for all the rooms but ours was shower only and it was completely new.


----------



## AthenaBolina

We are going July 20-25, is there any rower we should ask for? We are in a water view room.


----------



## pcstang

AthenaBolina said:


> We are going July 20-25, is there any rower we should ask for? We are in a water view room.


Tower 1. We had 1730 and 1733.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i was told the bathroom would be gutted at rpr and everything new put in them.
> 
> some rooms will have shower only, others will have tubs and shower
> 
> 
> i read on another current thread that T1 is almost completed._



Interesting!  I know at Hard Rock, they didn't replace the bathrooms.  I don't think they did at PBH either.


----------



## pcstang

damo said:


> Interesting!  I know at Hard Rock, they didn't replace the bathrooms.  I don't think they did at PBH either.


Definitely a huge improvement imo.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

any news on renovation?
tks


----------



## TSM

Just booked our first stay in Sept!!! I see tower 1 is where they started with the refurb.  Does this tower contain standard rooms also?  I guess my question is do all of the towers have all of the room categories?  I would love(like everyone else) to get a new room!!!


----------



## macraven

_all three towers have standard rooms.
check the website for the listings of types of rooms they have available.

september is a great month to visit the darkside!_


----------



## TSM

Do you think its better to request tower 1 or refurbished room or try both??


----------



## TSM

I love the looks of the new rooms!!!!! Huge flowers and all!!!!


----------



## macraven

_in the rooms that have not been refurbished yet, the furniture/carpet is worn.

but, it worked fine for me all the past years.


i liked the old style compared to the pictures of the refurbish rooms ....big flowers on the wall, flowers in the hallway carpet, no tub, no easy chair w/footstool in the king suite bedroom.

but since rpr is my favorite hotel, i'll learn to love the new look they will have in all the towers.
i'll find out on my october trip there.
don't plan to switch to the other hotel for my stays at the darkside.


the main difference is the fresh look with new furniture and set up in the rooms compared to what it used to be.
if you have never been there before, might as well go for the refurbished rooms.
_


----------



## TSM

Awesome!!!!! Thank you


----------



## macraven

_always glad to share my thoughts.
which is obvious when you look at my post count......._


----------



## W1zz

Just back from our 14 night stay at the Royal Pacific Resort. Absolutely Loved it 

Was in room 1702 which was a water view. This room also had a connecting door to room 1704.

Bathroom had been refurbished with a bath (not a shower) and had mini fridge containing 4 bottles of expensive Fiji Water (you can buy from Publix for $2).

We also had a roll away bed as there were 5 of us (kids aged 14, 12, 9), but it was fine. Didn't feel over cramped at all. Roll away was comfortable enough (we took turns).


----------



## Bluer101

That I belive is a wheelchair accessible room.


----------



## damo

I like that bathroom setup.


----------



## schumigirl

W1zz........thanks for showing us your pictures........I'm liking it more the more I see it.

It is a wheelchair accessible room with that layout. More space.


----------



## bumbershoot

Gigantic flowers still making me shudder.  

Everything else looks nice, though.


----------



## Duanerice

I wouldn't think a wheelchair accessible room would have a tub.


----------



## macraven

Duanerice said:


> I wouldn't think a wheelchair accessible room would have a tub.




_that was my thought also.
the handicap rooms that i have had at other hotels have been the roll ins.
a bench attached to the wall and just a shower curtain.
can easily roll a wheel chair into the shower area then.

also had the hand held shower cord.

reason i got the handicap room was i requested a king bed at one hotel and was put in that room._


----------



## schumigirl

Duanerice said:


> I wouldn't think a wheelchair accessible room would have a tub.



We've had a wheelchair accessible room before and it had a tub. 

One of the managers told us before we got into it was that type of room.


----------



## Bluer101

There are too many grab rails in the bath area and around the toilet. There is no grab rails in the showers that I noticed or pictures taken. 

Also that bathroom is not the standard layout. No barn door and still has the regular door for access.


----------



## W1zz

It never struck us as a wheelchair accessible room, but looking at the photo's now, there does seem to be lots of hand rails. These were great for drying clothes over .

The doors seemed to be a standard width, but what we did find annoying was the bathroom door opened outwards, with the hinge to the right (as you looked in). This meant that if it was left open (normally by housekeeping), then when you opened the main room door it would bang up against it.

There were no panic buttons or pull string alarms in the bathroom.


----------



## Bluer101

W1zz said:


> It never struck us as a wheelchair accessible room, but looking at the photo's now, there does seem to be lots of hand rails. These were great for drying clothes over .
> 
> The doors seemed to be a standard width, but what we did find annoying was the bathroom door opened outwards, with the hinge to the right (as you looked in). This meant that if it was left open (normally by housekeeping), then when you opened the main room door it would bang up against it.
> 
> There were no panic buttons or pull string alarms in the bathroom.



That's why the door opens out to gain access from living area. Also there would be no pull or panic buttons as it's not a hospital.


----------



## knobster

To any folks that had a renovated room with a walk in shower: what were the sleeping accommodations? In other hotels (like the Swan) they tend to pair the shower stall with the king bed, and the bath/shower combo with the 2 doubles/queens.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcstang

We had a two queen with walk in shower only.


----------



## macraven

_guess that blows that theory of king bed with shower stall only._


----------



## HM

Looking at W1zz's photos, what I miss is the great wooden screen in the wall that was between the sink area and the bed area.  The wall covering/picture/whatever it is, is so much less appealing.  And the lighting around the bedding just doesn't look good for those that like to read in bed. 

I'm kind of glad we didn't get a refurb room in March after all.


And from the looks of it, the sink is IN the bathroom.  Is this how all the new rooms are?  I hate that idea.


----------



## schumigirl

Most other pictures of regular new rooms show the sink on the outside. 

W1zz room layout is wheelchair accessible and the accessible rooms I've seen have the same set up as his pictures.


----------



## pcstang

Our sink was outside the shower only bathroom with two queens.


----------



## Duanerice

Just back after 2 nights at RPR.  Had a King refurbished room 1623.  Very nice.  And yes our shower and toilet were in a separate room from the sink.  No complaints.  Room had a view of the parks.  Nice unless you want to sleep in like we did the day we were leaving   Still no issues as all we really heard was the Hulk.

I'll post some pictures once I upload them.


----------



## Duanerice

[GALLERY=]    [/GALLERY]


----------



## Duanerice

[GALLERY=]  [/GALLERY]


----------



## bumbershoot

HM said:


> what I miss is the great wooden screen in the wall that was between the sink area and the bed area.



FWIW, we were in a NON-updated room in January (though we were in the tower being worked on) and there was no wooden screen there.  Maybe not all rooms had them.  Our first RPR room had it, can't remember about the second one, and this third one didn't have it, but wasn't a refurbed room.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Woop.  Just booked for 15-18 August 2016.


----------



## mamattorney

Really looking forward to our visit in June.  Love the new rooms - I think the big flower is awesome!  We're only staying onsite one night, so I don't think we'll request anything in particular, but they look great!


----------



## macraven

mamattorney said:


> Really looking forward to our visit in June.  Love the new rooms - I think the big flower is awesome!  We're only staying onsite one night, so I don't think we'll request anything in particular, but they look great!




_if you want the flower on the wall in your room, call and request to be in Tower 1 in one of the renovated rooms.
floors 4-5-6 have been completed, don't know if the lower floors are done yet.

might as well do a request and then you can take pictures of the room to show all of us !_


----------



## W1zz

Floor 7 in Tower 1 is also complete. This is standard floor, not club level which is tower 3.


----------



## Bluer101

W1zz said:


> Floor 7 in Tower 1 is also complete. This is standard floor, not club level which is tower 3.



It was the first floor to be completed.


----------



## chefmb

Hi. Just wanted to give an update since this thread was very helpful in planning our trip. We were at RPR from April 25-28. We enjoyed our stay and are glad we tried Universal, but we probably won't be going back anytime soon. I'll try to write a little more about the parks on another thread, but as far as RPR, here are a few notes:
We were not in a renovated room. We were in Tower 3-room 3548. We figured out the 3 is the Tower, the 5 is the floor (5th) and the 48 is the room. We found that helpful as we wanted to reverse the 3 and 5, but knowing the first digit is the tower, it had to be 3 since there are only 3 towers (Sorry for the geeky number assessment, but if you are a numbers person, you might like the tip! )
The room was not ready when we got there around 5:15. The CM called housekeeping to check on something, and was told they had to go check. We waited at least 10 minutes, chatting with the CM. I made a point to remind her that I made 2 requests: a refrigerator for meds, and a no pet room. Yup--that was all in the system. Finally, she called back, and was told the room  would be ready for us. (I kind of got the impression that there was something wrong with the room that they had to fix, but never figured out what. The only thing is the tissues felt very damp to me--so much so that I left a note for housekeeping to leave a new box the next day.)  We went up and NO refrigerator. We had to call, and then wait another 15-20 minutes for a refrigerator to show up(were told it would be there within 10).  
We were very hungry by this point, and were planning to go to CityWalk for dinner. Of course it was after 6. Both parks closed at 6 due to Grad Bash. That meant CW was MOBBED!! We actually walked back to the hotel and ate at Jakes. Good food, but on the pricey side. 
Things we really enjoyed at the hotel:
The walking paths to the parks--very nice. The security check is so laid back and hardly anybody else ever there so no waits!
The little beach area: we sat here Monday night after taking the boat back from exploring Portofino. Very relaxing.
The pool bar area: After sitting on the beach, we wanted a snack. We ordered the frozen lemonade and fruit tray and relaxed at a table while the poolside movie played. I had hoped to sit outside Tuesday morning before checking out to write in my trip journal, but it was pouring all morning. 
I guess you could say I liked the outside better than the inside, but I was thrilled to be warm after this awful winter!!

There you have it! I'm happy to answer any questions if I'm able!


----------



## yellowfish78

Pinkgirl said:


> Woop.  Just booked for 15-18 August 2016.


 
We will be there the same time!


----------



## Pinkgirl

yellowfish78 said:


> We will be there the same time!


 We've changed our dates we are now 18 - 21 August 2016.  Schools go back later than expected so we can push whole stay in Florida into September.


----------



## Vaninou

Just checked in, it's our first time at RPR...
And we love it!
We asked for a new room in Tower 1 and we had a beautiful new room (1416) that they just finished.
It still smells painting ;-)
It's a view on the swimming pool, and there is a "quick" access to the citi walk
I'll take pictures and will post them


----------



## SarahWeasley

We checked in yesterday, too; here until Sunday. Having a great time so far! After the parks closed early last night we went to the pool and had some fantastic poolside cocktails (hoping to get back there today for another Maui Sunburn, I think it was called). 

We're in a non-refurb room, because a refurb room wasn't ready when we arrived and I didn't really care. No complaints.


----------



## Vaninou

Our room is located in the renovation area... So not really quiet .
I called the reception and we can change room (and tower). Don't know what to do.
They also credited 100 $ to our account for the inconvenience. Nice from them


----------



## damo

Vaninou said:


> Our room is located in the renovation area... So not really quiet .
> I called the reception and we can change room (and tower). Don't know what to do.
> They also credited 100 $ to our account for the inconvenience. Nice from them



I'd stay where you are.  $100 inconvenience credit is lovely!  You could move to the other room and have noisy neighbours and not be happy there.


----------



## DPCummerbund

Vaninou said:


> Our room is located in the renovation area... So not really quiet .
> I called the reception and we can change room (and tower). Don't know what to do.
> They also credited 100 $ to our account for the inconvenience. Nice from them



Where are they doing renovations now - I assume it's Tower 2?


----------



## macraven

_don't know if T1 is done yet.
does anyone know?_


----------



## Dee2013

Here now. I'm in 3624. I do know that the lobby hallway of Tower 1 is done and gorgeous! Lots of construction noise, so I think they are only at 3rd floor.


----------



## crazycatlady

Is there construction noise in all of tower 1? I just called a few days ago and changed my room request from tower 3 to tower 1, renovated room, high floor. I am going to change back to tower 3 if the it's noisy throughout the day, though.


----------



## ElenaJane

We will be checking in on May 29th!  I hope they finish the three floors left by then so all of Tower 1 will be completed and quiet 

I'll update here on any insider info I can get.


----------



## Poohbug

For those who have stayed at RPH before, a club level room is $300 more for my four night stay, do you think club level is worth it?  We will have five people in the room and I was thinking that the food/drink offerings and the extra space of the club room might be worth the extra cost.  I am a little worried about all five of us in one room.


----------



## damo

If you make use of all of the offerings, it would be worth it.  But if you are just going to graze and still have a large breakfast and dinner anyways, I would skip it.


----------



## canadiankim

I just want to double check with the 'experts' we are booking RPR for August 6 for one night.  Tower 1 should be done by then and it is suggested that I request this tower as the rooms should be renovated by then?  Also do you get the unlimited fast pass for the day you check in and the day you check out or just one of the days?  I thought I read on the website its for both but my friend checking it out on a UK website is reading just the one day? - Help!


----------



## schumigirl

canadiankim said:


> I just want to double check with the 'experts' we are booking RPR for August 6 for one night.  Tower 1 should be done by then and it is suggested that I request this tower as the rooms should be renovated by then?  Also do you get the unlimited fast pass for the day you check in and the day you check out or just one of the days?  I thought I read on the website its for both but my friend checking it out on a UK website is reading just the one day? - Help!



Definitely get EP check in and check out day.......no question, it's both days


----------



## canadiankim

Thanks Schumigirl!  That's what I thought but wanted someone else to confirm for me.


----------



## anorman

What age are children allowed to be without supervision at the RPR pool?  My two DDs are 12 and 14 this trip and I was hoping that, for a couple of hours one evening, myself and DH would go over to Margaritaville's Porch of Indecision and hang out with a cocktail while listening to music and people watching.  I know they have dive in movies some evenings throughout the week which might work out well for my nefarious planning.


----------



## thr33boys

I'm wondering if the renovation schedule has been made public? Is there a timeframe when the renovations will be complete? We are booked in a stnd room for Nov 23-25. I'm considering upgrading to club level but want to have a good probability that the club level rooms will be complete. Thanks!


----------



## Bluer101

thr33boys said:


> I'm wondering if the renovation schedule has been made public? Is there a timeframe when the renovations will be complete? We are booked in a stnd room for Nov 23-25. I'm considering upgrading to club level but want to have a good probability that the club level rooms will be complete. Thanks!



Nope and don't expect a public renovation calendar. Your guess is as good as any for completion. With the way the towers are setup and floors there is minimal guest disturbance during the renovation.


----------



## englishrose47

I will be travelling with 8 developmentally disabled in October and was wondering how I can make a request that the 5 rooms be on the same floor ???


----------



## Bluer101

englishrose47 said:


> I will be travelling with 8 developmentally disabled in October and was wondering how I can make a request that the 5 rooms be on the same floor ???



Call up now and speak directly to someone and explain your issue. They will tell you how they can accommodate you.


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> I will be travelling with 8 developmentally disabled in October and was wondering how I can make a request that the 5 rooms be on the same floor ???


_i remember helping you last time you took the group.
if you kept the notes, same way as last time.

if the rooms were not made by you this time but the home, have them contact the hotel and note on the reservation all need to be on the same floor, where you and adults will be staying to tend to them._


----------



## momto4obkids

We just stayed in two rooms at RPR. We got connecting rooms on the ground floor, tower 1. It was beautiful! There was no construction nouse that I could hear. Any time of the day that we were there.


----------



## macraven

_looks like a great view.
can't image that anyone would be walking near the building as it looks more secluded.
thanks for sharing!_


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _i remember helping you last time you took the group.
> if you kept the notes, same way as last time.
> 
> if the rooms were not made by you this time but the home, have them contact the hotel and note on the reservation all need to be on the same floor, where you and adults will be staying to tend to them._


 Yes you did !!!


----------



## tikkipoo

What kind of rates do you get in Royal Pacific?  I got a quote for $471.00 for 3/19  I don't even know if that is good or bad.


----------



## sharona

These pics are in my trip report but wanted to add them here for those seeking info on the refurb rooms.  We stayed in tower 1 on Flr 5 at the end of April.  It was an obviously _just_ renovated room - it's possible we were the first guests it was so shiny and perfect!  Also, re the construction, we could hear construction noises only if we were in the room during the daytime which was not very often and only if we really listened.  It was not an annoyance.  There was a slight "new car" type of smell to the room and the corridor as well.


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> What kind of rates do you get in Royal Pacific?  I got a quote for $471.00 for 3/19  I don't even know if that is good or bad.



_are you checking out suites or standard rooms, club level?

march 2016 rates will show high at this point
spring break will be going on during that time.

rates will likely drop a bit in the next few months.
if you book now and rates go down, you can always call and have the rate modified.
your room rate you booked at won't automatically decrease when rates go down, you have to call and request it be modified to the current going rate.

i think you could hold off and book in the fall this year without seeing the room prices increase for next spring._


----------



## tikkipoo

macraven said:


> _are you checking out suites or standard rooms, club level?
> 
> march 2016 rates will show high at this point
> spring break will be going on during that time.
> 
> rates will likely drop a bit in the next few months.
> if you book now and rates go down, you can always call and have the rate modified.
> your room rate you booked at won't automatically decrease when rates go down, you have to call and request it be modified to the current going rate.
> 
> i think you could hold off and book in the fall this year without seeing the room prices increase for next spring._



Just a standard room.  Those are quite enough for me.  I think the express passes will definitely be worth the extra costs in the end.  Especially during spring break.  

I have a TA, so maybe, hopefully, they will find a discount out there at some point.


----------



## Texas Traveler

Hi!!! New Here.... My husband and I are going for our first trip to Universal Orland in 2 weeks ish.... we have never been and this was kind of a spur of the moment trip planned cause my parents are taking our 4 kids elsewhere... so adult time  .... I see there are some renovations going on and I would like to stay in a newly rennovated room.... is there a good way to request this?  We will be arriving on Saturday July 11th and I believe have booked a standard king room online.  
Thanks!


----------



## sharona

I requested, when checking in, "one of the new rooms with the fridge if we can please".  I had also made the request a few days earlier via phone but that apparently wasn't noted anywhere   . If there's a youngish guy with glasses and a friendly smile, try to get him.


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> Just a standard room.  Those are quite enough for me.  I think the express passes will definitely be worth the extra costs in the end.  Especially during spring break.
> 
> I have a TA, so maybe, hopefully, they will find a discount out there at some point.


_keep checking the UO booking site.
when you see the rates drop, call your TA and have your rate modified.

last feb/early march, i did see high prices for room rates months out but they dropped at f/m period._


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Texas Traveler said:


> Hi!!! New Here.... My husband and I are going for our first trip to Universal Orland in 2 weeks ish.... we have never been and this was kind of a spur of the moment trip planned cause my parents are taking our 4 kids elsewhere... so adult time  .... I see there are some renovations going on and I would like to stay in a newly rennovated room.... is there a good way to request this?  We will be arriving on Saturday July 11th and I believe have booked a standard king room online.
> Thanks!



I think someone mentioned it already but all the floors in Tower 1 have been renovated.  I stay on the 3rd in a renovated room and found it very nice except that they left bottled water for you to purchase and use.  Not a big fan of that because it left less room in the fridge for me and my drinks.


----------



## macraven

_you can call and request that your room be in tower 1.
all those rooms have been renovated.

i always request the water for sale be removed from my room once i am in it.
who in the world would pay that $8 a bottle for it ????
same with the snacks to be removed._


----------



## Zosha

How far in advance do we need to book for a room at RPR?  We were hoping to stay there for a night or two in December 2016.


----------



## macraven

_Zosha, what dates in december?
if you want to stay there during the holiday period of right before christmas or up thru the 31st, make them 11 months out.

the SMSM rate is usually in effect up to a year in advance.

if there are no general code discount listed/smsm, then you will be paying rack rate.
book and pay the one night deposit at the time of booking.
if you snag a discount later, all the deposit that was over paid, will be applied to your total hotel charge.

book 11 months out and watch the booking website on UO.
call and have your rate adjusted to the lower rates, available discounts that you see prior to your stay.

that holiday time books quickly when the rates drop.
rates 11 months out are usually high but don't be scared off by that.
there will be rooms available 2-3 months out if you wait and book closer to when you are going, but they generally are the higher priced rooms such as the suites.

for my annual october stays of 17-18 nights, i book 11.5 months our as i need the guarantee for specific dates.
i have always in the past years been able to modify my rates.
i started doing it this way in 2006 and i never had problems of modifying my reservation rate.

now if you plan to go anytime for a 2 night stay at rpr from the first of december 2016 thru the middle of the month or up to the 20th, booking at 11 months out is not a necessity.
but if it were me, i would plan on booking early december dates by July 2016.

rpr is my home away from home.
i enjoy the layout of the resort and everything the hotel has to offer for my stays.

for my other trips and stays at rpr during the year, i book my room about 4 months out unless it is near a holiday period.
i get my hotel ressie lined up and then work with air plans._


----------



## Zosha

Thank you so much for that information - it's excellent!  I'm unsure of exactly what dates. It will either be before or after our trip to Disney.  So it could be either 15/16th-ish or 29/30th-ish!  Good to know that I have a few extra months before I need to worry about definites then


----------



## macraven

_you  can wait to book if you go those middle dates next year in december.
go dec 29-30, do book way in advance.

now if you do disney at the end period of december, you'll have huge crowds in the park there at that time.

either park for the closer you get to nye, will have crowds....

glad i could give you some info on the darkside hotels.
i don't like either park at the nye holiday period.

i went january 2nd to disney last year and it was still crowded.
did a split stay and did the darkside on jan 7th and hit a couple of days of crowds there.
(but it slacked off on crowds the second day for us)_


----------



## Muhlenberg

We're Universal newbies, but Disney "oldies."  We're planning on 2 nights in early December 2016.  We want to stay in a hospitality suite (2 bedroom one).  Where are they located?  Are they in all three buildings?  Are they on the upper floors?  Anything we should know about them?


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

We just checked out.  Had a Tower 1 room, refurbished, was on the second floor.  (I did call down about a week before & ask refurbished room be put on my reservation request).  Really nice room! 
LOTS of tour groups at the hotel & Universal.  Express Pass helped, but crowded everywhere!!  

Still, a nice resort & had fun at Universal.  Don't think I'd do the trip in the summer without EP.


----------



## jani3

Does anyone here know what the water taxi hours are between RPR and Portofino? I called UO reservations desk and she didn't know.


----------



## bumbershoot

Well, I don't know.  But it would go from RPR to citywalk, then you would get off the boat and get into the line to PBH.  And take a different boat to PBH.  (I get annoyed at such things and would likely just walk the second part LOL)

Boats have to start running in the morning early enough to get people from resorts to citywalk for early entrance.  And they have to keep running late enough to get poeple from citywalk to the resorts...

I would call one of the actual resorts, not UO, personally.


----------



## Bluer101

Boats start right before early entry so that time changes. Now for the most part last boat from Citywalk at night is 2am.


----------



## sydneysmom

I apologize if this has been asked before...... with the rooms being refurbished, are they going to have min refrigerators (not mini bars) in each room?  Or will you still have to pay for them if you want one ?   thank you in advance!


----------



## macraven

sydneysmom said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before...... with the rooms being refurbished, are they going to have min refrigerators (not mini bars) in each room?  Or will you still have to pay for them if you want one ?   thank you in advance!


_the fridge is more like a dorm fridge, no more mini bar fridges in the refurbed rooms

fridge similar to the ones at the motherland resort rooms.

no charge for the fridge in the refurbished rooms._


----------



## sydneysmom

macraven said:


> _the fridge is more like a dorm fridge, no more mini bar fridges in the refurbed rooms
> 
> fridge similar to the ones at the motherland resort rooms.
> 
> no charge for the fridge in the refurbished rooms._



Wonderful !   thanks so much macraven!!   We're going to stay club level, but I know that we're going to want diet cokes and water in the room too.


----------



## macraven

_you will enjoy the club lounge.
take as many sodas as you want back to your room.

the club lounge at rpr is Tower 3.
if you stay in that tower, you won't have a fridge for your stay if you are going this year.
rumor has it that T2 will be the next in line for refurbishment.

if you want to stay in T1 due to the new look and fridge, just take sodas and snacks back to your room after you visit the lounge._


----------



## sydneysmom

macraven said:


> _you will enjoy the club lounge.
> take as many sodas as you want back to your room.
> 
> the club lounge at rpr is Tower 3.
> if you stay in that tower, you won't have a fridge for your stay if you are going this year.
> rumor has it that T2 will be the next in line for refurbishment.
> 
> if you want to stay in T1 due to the new look and fridge, just take sodas and snacks back to your room after you visit the lounge._



Oh, I didn't even think about that..... we were going to buy them, but I like your idea better!   We're planning on June of 2017 for our trip.  We had to postpone because of a ton of unplanned expenses that came up.  We're kind of bummed that we're not going next year, but on the up side, we can look forward to the new King Kong area being open.  And now the new rooms too.     Plus, it'll build the anticipation a bit more!    haha!   We're looking forward to club level though.   SCHUMIGIRL was the one that got us back to Royal Pacific and on club level, after reading her reviews.    

Everyone is just SO nice on the Universal boards.... I just love being a part of this great group.   it's so nice to be able to ask a question and someone answer you.....even though it's probably been asked 800 times.  So thank you to you for helping me!!!         The last time we stayed club level was at the Grand Floridian..... they had some people working the food area that were not really nice to the guests and kind of went out of their way to make people feel bad for taking anything.   Which is funny, considering that the people paid for the service.    We're really looking forward to this vacation and trying something new.    My husband is beyond excited that he doesn't have to wait on the huge lines on most of the rides.  (I think that's how I finally sold him!)


----------



## macraven

_i and others, are always glad to help


you'll have a great trip and will have fun planning it out!_


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I'm confused. Are mini fridges just in the refurbished rooms? What if you need a fridge for medicines?


----------



## macraven

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I'm confused. Are mini fridges just in the refurbished rooms? What if you need a fridge for medicines?


_fridge is free if it is for a medical need if you are in T 20r 3
call and have it on your ressie in case you don't get tower 1.

T1 has been refurbished and they have the fridges._


----------



## jaz0308

Hi there!  Universal newbie here!  We just switched our ressie for end of July from PBH to RPR.  We have a standard double queen room.  I see from this thread that tower 1 has been renovated and I think I'd like to request that but wondering about location.  We have 2 young kids and ease of walking to lobby/food and boats/walking paths is most important to us!  would tower 1 be a good request for location?  Any other requests you would recommend for us?  Thanks so much!  As a Disney regular (expert!) i feel completely out of my element here! LOL!


----------



## macraven

_the 3 tower elevators all empty into the lobby.
that's 3rd floor.

same elevator can let you off on ground floor.
all 3 are close together, not far from each other.

walking path is shorter from rpr than from pbh_


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Have any of the king suites been refurbished yet? If so, any idea where to find photos?

TIA!
Maria


----------



## Bluer101

Worfiedoodles said:


> Have any of the king suites been refurbished yet? If so, any idea where to find photos?
> 
> TIA!
> Maria



Here ya go. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ro...m-refurbishment-photos.3392580/#post-53303977


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Bluer101 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/ro...m-refurbishment-photos.3392580/#post-53303977



Thank you so much! Now I really, really want one...we need a fridge for medical reasons for dh, so hopefully that might help us when I call and make the request.


----------



## Bluer101

They are nice but there is only a handful done right now.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Bluer101 said:


> They are nice but there is only a handful done right now.



It will be a wish list item -- maybe a bit of Mummy dust will come our way!

Maria


----------



## anorman

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thank you so much! Now I really, really want one...we need a fridge for medical reasons for dh, so hopefully that might help us when I call and make the request.


 If you request in advance they will get you a fridge for medical reasons at no charge.....you just have to request it to make sure they have one available to you.


----------



## bumbershoot

I think it's crazy that they are still charging (for non-medical-need) for fridges in some rooms when they are free in the refurbished rooms.


----------



## Bluer101

bumbershoot said:


> I think it's crazy that they are still charging (for non-medical-need) for fridges in some rooms when they are free in the refurbished rooms.



Because they don't advertise that the rooms are equipped with fridges yet. Once the renovation is done or close to done then the website will reflect that. It's purely a business decision.


----------



## bumbershoot

Bluer101 said:


> It's purely a business decision.



Maybe the money they're charging for the fridges is subsidizing those FLO rates you're getting.


----------



## Bluer101

bumbershoot said:


> Maybe the money they're charging for the fridges is subsidizing those FLO rates you're getting.




Lol, good point.


----------



## lynnfitz

Does anyone know if the hospitality suites were redone too? Would love to see some pictures if anyone has them! Thanks!


----------



## Bluer101

lynnfitz said:


> Does anyone know if the hospitality suites were redone too? Would love to see some pictures if anyone has them! Thanks!



As far as I know there is no hospitality suites in tower 1.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Started a thread...sorry!


----------



## englishrose47

Bluer101 said:


> Call up now and speak directly to someone and explain your issue. They will tell you how they can accommodate you.



Should I call the Resort directly or is there a special needs department like ar Disney???


----------



## sunshinewelly

does anyone know the happy hour times here


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Does anyone know when the refurbishment actually finishes, we are there in September? Thanks


----------



## damo

sunshinewelly said:


> does anyone know the happy hour times here



4-6

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Restaurants/Dining.aspx


----------



## Bluer101

They still have tower 2 and 3 to do. Work stopped for the summer busy season. I bet work will resume in a month or so.


----------



## tikkipoo

What happens during happy hour?


----------



## schumigirl

tikkipoo said:


> What happens during happy hour?



Drinks are discounted.


----------



## Bluer101

tikkipoo said:


> What happens during happy hour?


----------



## englishrose47

tikkipoo said:


> What happens during happy hour?


 Isn't this a Family Board


----------



## tikkipoo

OK OK  I know....silly question


----------



## sunshinewelly

does anyone know if you can use the resort on the day of checkout- ie if i booked a club room can it be used for breakfast and snacks the day of checkout. I remember using the health suite last time I stayed on the day I checked out


----------



## Bluer101

^^^^^^^^^

Yes you can.


----------



## Travis B

I'm so excited - we officially booked our hotel for the second part of what's become a split-trip between Disney and Universal this fall.  We landed at Royal Pacific, and got club level for about $30 more per day than a regular room.  It's my first time staying club level anywhere, and from what I can tell the hotel looks beautiful.   I've read that the lounge is in tower 3 - are there specific club level rooms in that tower as well, or do they put you where they have room and you travel to the lounge?


----------



## schumigirl

You will usually be on 7th floor with the club lounge, but you can have club added to any room you are in if it's available.

Last two years we have been on the 6th floor, we prefer that. And year before we were in T1 for a few days till our preferred room was ready. No issue, it takes a few minutes to walk there.

I'm sure you'll love it........


----------



## Travis B

schumigirl said:


> You will usually be on 7th floor with the club lounge, but you can have club added to any room you are in if it's available.
> 
> Last two years we have been on the 6th floor, we prefer that. And year before we were in T1 for a few days till our preferred room was ready. No issue, it takes a few minutes to walk there.
> 
> I'm sure you'll love it........




Thanks, Schumi!  It was reading one of your trip reports that helped me choose to upgrade - that, and the excellent rate that was being offered.   Are the rooms still in good shape?  I don't know whether to request a refurbed room or stick with something closer to the lounge.


----------



## macraven

_refurbished rooms are only at T1.
the other two towers have not been renovated yet.

club is in T3.

you could request to be in T1 with club benefits.
that might work for you, just call and ask when you book if that can be arranged.
stay club but be assigned in T1._


----------



## Travis B

macraven said:


> _refurbished rooms are only at T1.
> the other two towers have not been renovated yet.
> 
> club is in T3.
> 
> you could request to be in T1 with club benefits.
> that might work for you, just call and ask when you book if that can be arranged.
> stay club but be assigned in T1._




Right - I had read about only T1 being refurbed.  I guess I'm just not sure if it would be worth it to have the fresh new room and the hike over to the lounge, or if the convenience of being near the lounge (albeit it in an older room) is part of the whole experience.  Honestly I'm just over-thinking things - I'm so excited for my vaca I tend to obsess a little bit.


----------



## macraven

_you could work it okay.
just take the elevator to the lobby level.
walk over to T3 elevator and go to the 7th floor then.

don't have to go outside at all.
all 3 elevators can be used from floor 3/lobby._


----------



## schumigirl

Any room will be fine.

Our rooms last year were fine......nothing looked outdated or worn and we have never had issues with room not being cleaned.....it's always immaculate.

It does only take a few minutes to get from T1 to T3. But I understand if you would prefer the close proximity to the Club Lounge.........wouldn't worry......the rooms that haven't been updated are just fine. If you had any issues just speak to someone and it'll be sorted.


----------



## mrslur

Travis B said:


> I'm so excited - we officially booked our hotel for the second part of what's become a split-trip between Disney and Universal this fall.  We landed at Royal Pacific, and got club level for about $30 more per day than a regular room.  It's my first time staying club level anywhere, and from what I can tell the hotel looks beautiful.   I've read that the lounge is in tower 3 - are there specific club level rooms in that tower as well, or do they put you where they have room and you travel to the lounge?


Is that $30 club price per room or are you averaging it out per person? I would love to add club to our reservation but the lowest I've found is about $80 per room.


----------



## Travis B

mrslur said:


> Is that $30 club price per room or are you averaging it out per person? I would love to add club to our reservation but the lowest I've found is about $80 per room.




I believe it's for both of us? I booked through hotels.com - standard rooms were coming up around $260/night and the club level king room was coming up at $290/night.  I almost feel like I did something wrong because the price is so good but I've checked and re-checked my reservation and everything is as it should be.  There's just two of us traveling - maybe that accounts for the lower price?


----------



## mrslur

Travis B said:


> I believe it's for both of us? I booked through hotels.com - standard rooms were coming up around $260/night and the club level king room was coming up at $290/night.  I almost feel like I did something wrong because the price is so good but I've checked and re-checked my reservation and everything is as it should be.  There's just two of us traveling - maybe that accounts for the lower price?


That's awesome then! There are two of us traveling too so I checked my dates and it's almost $80 more per night. We are also in a standard king. So strange how it all works. I will not complain about my SMSM rate of $157 per night though


----------



## Jenkins

Travis B said:


> I believe it's for both of us? I booked through hotels.com - standard rooms were coming up around $260/night and the club level king room was coming up at $290/night.  I almost feel like I did something wrong because the price is so good but I've checked and re-checked my reservation and everything is as it should be.  There's just two of us traveling - maybe that accounts for the lower price?



We have three on our reservation for early September and have a 2 Queen Club for $294.  It seemed like a good deal considering I was looking at a regular room at the Hard Rock for the same price!


----------



## englishrose47

_My rate for me and 1 other is $0  Oh the benefits of escorting 8 handicapped individuals !!! _


----------



## Poohbug

Staying club level in a couple of weeks and I am wondering what the age limit is to use the spa/gym.  My oldest son(15) has just started to get into exercise and weight lifting and would love to use the gym.


----------



## macraven

Poohbug said:


> Staying club level in a couple of weeks and I am wondering what the age limit is to use the spa/gym.  My oldest son(15) has just started to get into exercise and weight lifting and would love to use the gym.


_he can use the gym if an adult is with him.

18 and over do not need anyone with them to use the gym facility_


----------



## married2mm

Hi

I've got a couple of questions:

Is the gym only free if staying at club level?

If we check in early-
where is luggage stored?
How much do we tip upon collection?

Or are there lockers available, until our room is ready?


----------



## Cheesehead9

macraven said:


> _he can use the gym if an adult is with him.
> 
> 18 and over do not need anyone with them to use the gym facility_



Is there an adult w/child age cutoff?  I'm wondering if my 11 y/o can use a treadmill if I'm with him.


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

married2mm said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got a couple of questions:
> 
> Is the gym only free if staying at club level?
> 
> If we check in early-
> where is luggage stored?
> How much do we tip upon collection?
> 
> Or are there lockers available, until our room is ready?



I can't answer for the gym, but there is a luggage storage area in the lobby.  It has a manned desk - they give you a little card that you will use to claim the luggage.  We dropped our luggage there and then called for it in our room that evening.  I tipped $5 when I dropped the luggage and another $5 to the person who brought it to our room.  I usually tip $1-2 per bag for each person who handles my bags, and my bag was heavy.  On our last day, we brought our luggage there again for them to hold until we left.  I'm sure I tipped both times then, too.


----------



## married2mm

JustCallMeMommy said:


> I can't answer for the gym, but there is a luggage storage area in the lobby.  It has a manned desk - they give you a little card that you will use to claim the luggage.  We dropped our luggage there and then called for it in our room that evening.  I tipped $5 when I dropped the luggage and another $5 to the person who brought it to our room.  I usually tip $1-2 per bag for each person who handles my bags, and my bag was heavy.  On our last day, we brought our luggage there again for them to hold until we left.  I'm sure I tipped both times then, too.



Thankyou very much for your reply-that's really helpful.


----------



## englishrose47

Do you still have to get your express pass in the lobby???


----------



## Bluer101

englishrose47 said:


> Do you still have to get your express pass in the lobby???



Yep.


----------



## bumbershoot

married2mm said:


> Is the gym only free if staying at club level?



Used to be, but now the gym is included with any stay.


----------



## anorman

We arrive in just 2 days!  Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Bluer101

bumbershoot said:


> Used to be, but now the gym is included with any stay.



Or with You First membership, but that does not matter anymore.


----------



## LuvEeyore

anorman said:


> We arrive in just 2 days!  Woohoo!!!!!!


Have a great trip!!


----------



## damo

Floors 5-7, Tower 2 supposed to be starting their renos very soon.


----------



## macraven

anorman said:


> We arrive in just 2 days!  Woohoo!!!!!!




_so exciting !!!!_


----------



## saskdw

bumbershoot said:


> Used to be, but now the gym is included with any stay.



Nice! I wasn't aware of this change. We aren't staying CL this time and I thought I would have to pay $10 to workout.


----------



## macraven

saskdw said:


> Nice! I wasn't aware of this change. We aren't staying CL this time and I thought I would have to pay $10 to workout.



_spend that $10 on butterbeer instead........_


----------



## Polyonmymind

Just booked our first family vacation to the dark side.   Jurassic Park suite, 4/3 - 4/7 2016.  So excited!!
Would anyone know if these rooms are in a particular section of the resort, or are they spread all over? 

Also, any tips to where I should look to plan out my days at both parks? 

TIA!


----------



## anorman

We are here now and loving it.  No big deal, but just fyi, they do not guarantee any requests no matter what you do.  I made requests for tower 1, high floor, quiet room away from elevators, theme park view, with a refrigerator.   Despite telephoning at the time of reservation and emailing the concierge within one week of arrival, we got a room in tower 2, 6th floor, close to the elevators, city/tree view, and had to wait 6 hrs for a fridge for my daughters insulin.  So the only request that was met was a high floor.  Tower 2 seems to be VERY far away from any of the amenities such as the pool, walking trail, boat so not ideal.  Still a beautiful resort and we do love it here.  ☺


----------



## bumbershoot

Bluer101 said:


> Or with You First membership, but that does not matter anymore.



Not just membership, but at a certain level.  We never get to that level b/c we take one trip a year-ish and it all expires.  



saskdw said:


> Nice! I wasn't aware of this change. We aren't staying CL this time and I thought I would have to pay $10 to workout.



I think it was this January that it changed.  I suddenly say this $10/night gym credit on my booking, looking at it through the Loews website, and then when we got there they just said it was part of all stays now. (gotta say I felt sad because I wanted a credit LOL)


----------



## Cheesehead9

Is there an ideal time to check-in to increase your chances of a renovated room?  We're available and can check in anytime on Saturday.


----------



## sharona

anorman said:


> We are here now and loving it.  No big deal, but just fyi, they do not guarantee any requests no matter what you do.  I made requests for tower 1, high floor, quiet room away from elevators, theme park view, with a refrigerator.   Despite telephoning at the time of reservation and emailing the concierge within one week of arrival, we got a room in tower 2, 6th floor, close to the elevators, city/tree view, and had to wait 6 hrs for a fridge for my daughters insulin.  So the only request that was met was a high floor.  Tower 2 seems to be VERY far away from any of the amenities such as the pool, walking trail, boat so not ideal.  Still a beautiful resort and we do love it here.  ☺



Yes, it seems pretty useless to request in advance.  I requested with my reservation _and_ called a few days prior to check in but they said there was no record of my request on check in day!  I did ask nicely when checking in and we were given an updated room.  I believe I mentioned wanting a fridge instead of a mini bar and tower 1 if it was available...




Cheesehead9 said:


> Is there an ideal time to check-in to increase your chances of a renovated room?  We're available and can check in anytime on Saturday.



I guess your chances would be better earlier in the day assuming you made it clear that you didn't mind waiting for the room to be available.


----------



## macraven

anorman said:


> We are here now and loving it.  No big deal, but just fyi, they do not guarantee any requests no matter what you do.  I made requests for tower 1, high floor, quiet room away from elevators, theme park view, with a refrigerator.   Despite telephoning at the time of reservation and emailing the concierge within one week of arrival, we got a room in tower 2, 6th floor, close to the elevators, city/tree view, and had to wait 6 hrs for a fridge for my daughters insulin.




_only going to address the fridge for medical reasons here for now.
when my son and wife checked in february, they had a fridge for medical reasons requested at the time of booking.
i know that as i made the reservation.

since their room was not ready when they arrived, the front desk staff refrigerated their insulin for them.

if anyone needs medicine kept cool, *ask* when you check in for the staff to hold your meds in their fridge until your room is ready for you.

sorry your needs were not met but hopefully you will have a great vacation at the darkside.
_


----------



## nkereina

I just ordered tickets through UO and opted for will call. Will be staying at RPR. Where do I go and what do I need in order to pick up my tickets at RPR? Is it near the Express Pass area?


----------



## anorman

Cheesehead9 said:


> Is there an ideal time to check-in to increase your chances of a renovated room?  We're available and can check in anytime on Saturday.


We checked in at 1 pm and despite prior requests, were told there were no rooms available in tower 1 and had no possibility of any becoming available.  We could be put in a queue for a different room than what were assigned if we wanted but after 10 hrs of travel we opted to take it since it was ready and we were exhausted.


----------



## anorman

sharona said:


> Yes, it seems pretty useless to request in advance.  I requested with my reservation _and_ called a few days prior to check in but they said there was no record of my request on check in day!  I did ask nicely when checking in and we were given an updated room.  I believe I mentioned wanting a fridge instead of a mini bar and tower 1 if it was available...
> 
> I guess your chances would be better earlier in the day assuming you made it clear that you didn't mind waiting for the room to be available.


They had all my requests but just didn't (or weren't able to) meet them.


----------



## anorman

Regards to the fridge, I had requested it twice prior to arrival and made it clear it ws to store medication.   I mentioned it again on arrival but still had to make a phone call to ask for it once more several hours after we received our room.  After I made the phone call though it arrived very quickly ....within 15 minutes or so.


----------



## macraven

anorman said:


> Regards to the fridge, I had requested it twice prior to arrival and made it clear it ws to store medication.   I mentioned it again on arrival but still had to make a phone call to ask for it once more several hours after we received our room.  After I made the phone call though it arrived very quickly ....within 15 minutes or so.



_and it is completely frustrating when you do all that you did in advance and the hotel doesn't deliver once you check in...
totally unacceptable.

my son went thru that this year too and front desk had to store the insulin until the room was ready.

i have read some other posts that have had the same experience lately.

there should be a priority for anyone that needs the fridge for medical purposes at time of check in.

there are other medications that require refrigeration at all times.
i see families with babies checking in that have special needs of an immediate fridge in their room, or at time of check in, and have the front desk store the meds until a room is ready._


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _and it is completely frustrating when you do all that you did in advance and the hotel doesn't deliver once you check in...
> totally unacceptable.
> 
> my son went thru that this year too and front desk had to store the insulin until the room was ready.
> 
> i have read some other posts that have had the same experience lately.
> 
> there should be a priority for anyone that needs the fridge for medical purposes at time of check in.
> 
> there are other medications that require refrigeration at all times.
> i see families with babies checking in that have special needs of an immediate fridge in their room, or at time of check in, and have the front desk store the meds until a room is ready._


I'll remember that for next time.

I still love this resort though and would return without hesitation.


----------



## saskdw

For the most part I've enjoyed our stays at the UO onsite resorts. However I did feel that at both RPR and HRH they made no effort to honor requests. They seemed to try there best to dismiss everything and move on with the check-in process. It may because they have a "loyality" program and save the better views etc for those people. At the WDW resorts I have had my request honored every stay. If they didn't have it right the first time I was able to negotiate at check-in. The TM that checked us in last time at RPR seemed to have little interest in that.

I'm curious to see how it goes this time. I've requested tower 1 and I was told at time of booking that we are blue level customers and should get an upgrade to waterview at check-in if available. We're going at a slow time so I'm expecting it would be available. The TM on the phone said I shouldn't have to ask, but I should if it's not granted.


----------



## damo

saskdw said:


> For the most part I've enjoyed our stays at the UO onsite resorts. However I did feel that at both RPR and HRH they made no effort to honor requests. They seemed to try there best to dismiss everything and move on with the check-in process. It may because they have a "loyality" program and save the better views etc for those people. At the WDW resorts I have had my request honored every stay. If they didn't have it right the first time I was able to negotiate at check-in. The TM that checked us in last time at RPR seemed to have little interest in that.
> 
> I'm curious to see how it goes this time. I've requested tower 1 and I was told at time of booking that we are blue level customers and should get an upgrade to waterview at check-in if available. We're going at a slow time so I'm expecting it would be available. The TM on the phone said I shouldn't have to ask, but I should if it's not granted.



I've had the opposite happen.  Last September at Art of Animation, we requested something close because we had my 88 year old mother with us.  We requested twice before arriving.  We were placed in the furthest building, in the furthest room from the bus.  I was so annoyed.  They told us at check-in that they had nothing and couldn't do anything for us. They told us to just come and get a wheelchair each time so she wouldn't have to walk.  So each time we had to go to our room we'd have to go get a wheelchair and then come back to the room and then go back to the bus. Same with getting back to the room.  We'd have to go check out a wheelchair and then go to the room and then someone would have to walk it all the way back to return the chair.   And they messed up all our magic bands and we had to wait until those were all redone....it was a nightmare. We were about 45 minutes checking in.  What a terrible way to start a vacation.

The worst I've had happen at Universal was that our room was been about 15 minutes late getting ready.  The best we had at Universal was being upgraded to a 2 bedroom villa suite with club access (from a standard view room reservation) for our 6 night stay at Portofino.


----------



## damo

double post


----------



## puppytrainer

We checked in last Sat (8/15) and when we checked in the gal asked what floor we wanted. I had put in a request for Tower 1 on oir ressie. I said we get to pick? And she said yes. I asked what tower we were in and she said that hadn't been picked yet either. So I picked Tower 1 and got the 4th floor. I'm sure this picking on arrival isn't typical but thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## englishrose47

I have to call close to the date just want to ensure all 5 rooms are on the same floor!!


----------



## yellowfish78

We stayed at RPR last weekend and had a great time.  Our request for a refurbished room was met (checked in at 11:30am - room ready at 2:45pm) and ended up with room 1442 which was a king bed, garden view.  Room was located right at the "bend" so it was easy to take either elevator one path or head to the stairs for easy access to the walkway to the parks.  I did have some groceries that needed refrigerated, but didn't realize that the fridges in bell services were only for medical reasons. Luckily I was prepared with a small cooler (just yogurt, cheese sticks and coffee creamer) and it wasn't hard to grab some ice and drop that off too.


----------



## Kellitinkerbelli

Hi,
My husband and I are staying at Lowes Royal Pacific form November 17-22, 2015 for our 30th anniversarry and we will have Royal club access.
I am looking for room request advice. Last summer I stayed there with my family (no hubbby, It is his first time!) and I really liked it. The express pass access and convenience to the parks made a theme park vacation much more relaxed. I stayed in the tower tht was the first tower to the right as soon as you walked in.
Can someone tell me what tower that was? I did like that one.
What tower/room should I ask for to be closest to the Royal club lounge?
I definately want a referbished room!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Bluer101

Kellitinkerbelli said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are staying at Lowes Royal Pacific form November 17-22, 2015 for our 30th anniversarry and we will have Royal club access.
> I am looking for room request advice. Last summer I stayed there with my family (no hubbby, It is his first time!) and I really liked it. The express pass access and convenience to the parks made a theme park vacation much more relaxed. I stayed in the tower tht was the first tower to the right as soon as you walked in.
> Can someone tell me what tower that was? I did like that one.
> What tower/room should I ask for to be closest to the Royal club lounge?
> I definately want a referbished room!! Any suggestions?



You were in tower 1. 

If you are staying club you will most likely staying tower 3 floor 7, that is where the club lounge is and club rooms. You can request to be in another tower but then you will have to travel to the club. 

Only tower 1 has been renovated so far and tower 2 is next to be started on.


----------



## Kellitinkerbelli

Thanks for the info. Do all the floors connect? If we were staying in tower 1 on floor 7 could we get to the lounge without taking the elevator? I think a renovated room with a fridge may be my priority. If they do connect how long from the lounge to our room.


----------



## macraven

Kellitinkerbelli said:


> Thanks for the info. Do all the floors connect? If we were staying in tower 1 on floor 7 could we get to the lounge without taking the elevator? I think a renovated room with a fridge may be my priority. If they do connect how long from the lounge to our room.




_you would have to go to the 3rd floor lobby area and walk to the back middle of it to reach the elevator for T3.
from there, insert your room key card in the elevator to reach floor #7, club lounge.

rooms in T1 and T2 do not connect to T3.
you can do any of the 3 elevators from the lobby._


----------



## Kellitinkerbelli

Wow, okay...that sounds a little inconvient to run and get a cup of coffee. 
Does anyone have any experience with having to shlep from tower 1 or 2 to the Club level lounge?
How long would you say it REALLY takes door to door?


----------



## macraven

_you can use the keurig coffee maker in your room.
make coffee there as it is free.
don't have to go to the lounge for a cup of coffee..

all rooms have this brewer and have tea, coffee pods in the room.

when i do club, i request not to be on floor 7 but a different floor due to my room choice._


----------



## schumigirl

Kellitinkerbelli said:


> Wow, okay...that sounds a little inconvient to run and get a cup of coffee.
> Does anyone have any experience with having to shlep from tower 1 or 2 to the Club level lounge?
> How long would you say it REALLY takes door to door?



Last year we were in T1 for a few days till our normal room was available in T3.

It takes minutes to get to Club Lounge.......we barely noticed having to walk to the elevators and get up to the Club Lounge.


----------



## Bluer101

The only time we stayed on the physical club level floor was when we had the presidential suite. Other times has been tower 1 and just below club floor in tower 3.


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> Last year we were in T1 for a few days till our normal room was available in T3.
> 
> It takes minutes to get to Club Lounge.......we barely noticed having to walk to the elevators and get up to the Club Lounge.



That wouldn't work for me.

Most mornings I would be carrying breakfast back to the room for someone. The whole idea for me is having the convience of breakfast right down the hall while everyone is getting ready in the morning. No way I would be juggling plates all the way to a different tower up and down an elevator. If I'm paying for CL I expect to be on the CL floor.


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> That wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Most mornings I would be carrying breakfast back to the room for someone. The whole idea for me is having the convience of breakfast right down the hall while everyone is getting ready in the morning. No way I would be juggling plates all the way to a different tower up and down an elevator. If I'm paying for CL I expect to be on the CL floor.



Fair enough.........the lady asked about how long it takes, nothing about carrying stuff back to room.

We always stay on another floor, 5 or 6 usually.  We  preferred staying on another floor. But we don't take food out of the lounge..........we eat breakfast in there.


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> Fair enough.........the lady asked about how long it takes, nothing about carrying stuff back to room.
> 
> We always stay on another floor, 5 or 6 usually.  We  preferred staying on another floor. But we don't take food out of the lounge..........we eat breakfast in there.



Yes...I wasn't criticizing your answer...you are always a big help! 

Just wanted to chime in with my opinion on CL and staying on a different floor. The exclusive floor is one of the perks for us.


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Yes...I wasn't criticizing your answer...you are always a big help!
> 
> Just wanted to chime in with my opinion on CL and staying on a different floor. The exclusive floor is one of the perks for us.



My apologies if you thought I was off..........I didn't mean to be...........

Just had my fill of people today....think I need a glass of wine........one of those days where everyone seems to be out to annoy you or one up you......not you of course.........or maybe it is just me.......nah.......can't be me........


----------



## englishrose47

What are the chances our rooms would be ready by 1:30p  and if not can we leave luggage at thr resort and will they deliver to our rooms ??? I am hoping they will !!


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> What are the chances our rooms would be ready by 1:30p  and if not can we leave luggage at thr resort and will they deliver to our rooms ??? I am hoping they will !!


_if your room is not ready, leave your luggage with bell services.

once you have the room, call and have the luggage delivered to your room.

i believe it is 4:00 pm when rooms readiness is the hotel's statement._


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _if your room is not ready, leave your luggage with bell services.
> 
> once you have the room, call and have the luggage delivered to your room.
> 
> i believe it is 4:00 pm when rooms readiness is the hotel's statement._


 Thanks I was hoping it would be okay


----------



## MendySueH

Checking in on a Monday evening, Royal Pacific. Checking out on Tuesday morning and then going to the parks. We will not have a car. Will bell services hold our bags for us until we are done at the parks? If so, is there a charge? Do we get our Express passes when we check in, even though we aren't going to the parks until the next day?


----------



## sharona

MendySueH said:


> Checking in on a Monday evening, Royal Pacific. Checking out on Tuesday morning and then going to the parks. We will not have a car. Will bell services hold our bags for us until we are done at the parks?  *yes * If so, is there a charge?  *no but a tip is called for * Do we get our Express passes when we check in, even though we aren't going to the parks until the next day?  *you can do them when you check in to save time the next day *


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

Just checked in and am happy to be in a renovated room in Tower 2 (6th floor).  I had heard that they were starting Tower 2, but I had not heard that rooms were ready.  The color scheme is orange instead of purple like Tower 1.  It isn't as overpowering.

Mmmmm....the smell of fresh paint.


----------



## macraven

How's your view?


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

macraven said:


> How's your view?



It is a great view of the front of the building.  Lol We can't complain - we were upgraded to a water view last time.


----------



## englishrose47

13 days till I arrive at RPR!!!! Am I excited Oh yes . Have to call and request rooms be on the same floor really not concerned with which floor main thing is they are on the same floor !!


----------



## sharona

JustCallMeMommy said:


> Just checked in and am happy to be in a renovated room in Tower 2 (6th floor).  I had heard that they were starting Tower 2, but I had not heard that rooms were ready.  The color scheme is orange instead of purple like Tower 1.  It isn't as overpowering.
> 
> Mmmmm....the smell of fresh paint.



Pretty room.


----------



## SWofDisorder

We have only one night booked but I wanted to get the check in done extremely early, like 7 am so we can be at the park for 8 am extra hour.

Is it possible to check in that early?  I plan to give our luggage to bell services.


----------



## macraven

Yes


----------



## SWofDisorder

macraven said:


> Yes


Thank you Macraven, I was hoping it could be true.  Next question for the night before we need a room.  It has to be clean and safe but it is just to sleep for the night before we move to RPR.  Any suggestions?


----------



## schumigirl

SWofDisorder said:


> Thank you Macraven, I was hoping it could be true.  Next question for the night before we need a room.  It has to be clean and safe but it is just to sleep for the night before we move to RPR.  Any suggestions?



We've had a few friends stay at Doubletree Suites across the street from Universal or a little bit down the road is Drury Inn.......always gets good reviews.

Our set of friends really like Doubletree and stay there for a portion of their trip every couple of months.


----------



## macraven

_any of those listed above will be fine and reasonable on price.

doubletree is closer to the UO hotels._


----------



## tikkipoo

I have a question about check in.   We will be arriving early the morning of check in to grab our passes and go to the parks.  Do we just go ahead and park the car in the parking lot across from the front desk area and go in and "check in"?  Or pull up and check in then go park.  I didn't know if they have a parking pass that we have to display in order to park in the lot.


----------



## pcstang

Pull up to the main entrance and then check in. You will need a room key to access the parking lot across the street.


----------



## tikkipoo

pcstang said:


> Pull up to the main entrance and the check in. You will need a room key to access the parking lot across the street.


Perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## schumigirl

You don't need a room key to get in to the parking lot for the first time......press the buzzer and tell them you are just checking in and they will open the barrier for you.


----------



## pcstang

Very true, guess I should have prefaced what I said with the way I prefer to check in. Nothing like pulling up to the front of RPR for the first time each visit.


----------



## tikkipoo

I will probably do the same too.  I always feel a little anxious going to a new place for the first time.  So excited to try this resort.  I am hoping that even though we will be going during spring break that we can still have a enough time out of the park to take it in.


----------



## Bluer101

You can park first. When you pull up to the gate you will press the button and it will give you a paper parking pass. This would be for day guests and you can toss it. After you check in your room key will work. 

We used to pull up to the front years ago but now we just go self park and leave our stuff in the vehicle.


----------



## Rags

Are towers 1 and 3 completely renovated? We head to RPR a week from today


----------



## Bluer101

Rags said:


> Are towers 1 and 3 completely renovated? We head to RPR a week from today



Tower 1 is finished tower 3 no.


----------



## Jays2013

Hello! My husband and I are longtime Disney fans ... but we're planning a trip next spring to Universal because I desperately want to experience the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  One son in particular is also a huge Potter fan and we're working on the other one.  (The same kid is also obsessed with Jurassic Park and Marvel right now.) The husband and I have visited Universal a while ago (2003, maybe?), but this is the first time the boys will visit, and it's the first time we're staying on site.

I feel like I'm cheating on Disney.  But that's not stopping us!

We're looking at Royal Pacific. I'm going to be working my way through this thread (and doing a ton of research otherwise, as well), but I wondered ... is the walk to IOA really as short as it seems? It's a major selling point for us. 

Also, we're considering a club room. Thoughts/feelings? Worth it for the perks?

So excited to be heading back to Orlando!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes the walk is really that short to the parks, from RP to Margaritaville usually 5 minutes or less. Maybe 8 minutes or so altogether to the gate. Few minutes more to Studios, and there is the boat of course.

With Club, depends what you think is value for money.......


----------



## BunsenH

I just noticed that the hotel is "sold out" during our stay 1/19-1/23/16. This is our 1st time at UO, and I'm curious if this is an omen regarding ease of touring the parks. Perhaps there is a convention at the hotel that won't really affect wait times, restaurants, etc.

Any insight from regulars?


----------



## mls02

BunsenH said:


> I just noticed that the hotel is "sold out" during our stay 1/19-1/23/16. This is our 1st time at UO, and I'm curious if this is an omen regarding ease of touring the parks. Perhaps there is a convention at the hotel that won't really affect wait times, restaurants, etc.
> 
> Any insight from regulars?



It is sold out for our dates also which is Dec 5-9, along with hard rock and portfolio. I was tempted to change to a cabana bay because it would cost us half as much, but really afraid that parks will be busy and we will want the front of the line passes.


----------



## harmon54

Anyone know if club rooms will be renovated by February of 2016?  Don't really want to pay those prices without a renovated room.  thanks


----------



## Jays2013

As far as the club room, we're interested in the ability to feed our two bottomless pits without springing for breakfast every morning.  Same for nighttime snacks and water for the parks and ... OK, I'll admit it, a glass of wine after a long day wouldn't go amiss.

Anyone know what the lounge includes besides the food offerings? Any games, things for kids to do, etc.?


----------



## Bluer101

harmon54 said:


> Anyone know if club rooms will be renovated by February of 2016?  Don't really want to pay those prices without a renovated room.  thanks



They should be. Either way all rooms are nice, old and new.


----------



## Rags

This is the first time staying at RPR and renting a car. How much is it to self park? I thought it was 25 but want to be certain TIA


----------



## tricky1

Your choice of self or valet parking is available at our Premier or Preferred on-site hotels:_Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel®_ and _Loews Royal Pacific Resort and Loews Sapphire Falls Resort._. 

*Overnight Guests*
Self Parking: $20 plus tax per night 
Valet Parking: $27 plus tax per night 

*Day Guests*
Self Parking: $22 plus tax 
Valet Parking: $32 plus tax


----------



## Rags

Thank you


----------



## Jays2013

We booked! Four nights in a club room in April. So excited!

What would you consider the best things for kids to do at RPR? The pool looks great. We're used to the uber kid-friendly theming at DIsney (stayed at AOA last time), so I was wondering. It looks gorgeous, though.


----------



## luvallprincesses

We are checking into RPR in 12 days. I am going to request a refurbed room, so I guess that would be Tower 1?  Does anyone have any other request advice for Tower 1?  Do all of the first floor rooms have a patio area?


----------



## Bluer101

Tower 1 all done and half of tower 2.


----------



## angierae

Just switched our january trip from CBBR to RPR thanks to their Black Friday special.  It's going to cost me about $200 more (We were on a Harry Potter package and now we're not, so I'll be paying for Shutterbuttons and eating at 3 Broomsticks and LC out of pocket) but I had really wanted to stay at RPR and it was the final push I needed.  

Very excited!  Now I need to read up on this hotel!  Thanks for this great thread.


----------



## mls02

angierae said:


> Just switched our january trip from CBBR to RPR thanks to their Black Friday special.  It's going to cost me about $200 more (We were on a Harry Potter package and now we're not, so I'll be paying for Shutterbuttons and eating at 3 Broomsticks and LC out of pocket) but I had really wanted to stay at RPR and it was the final push I needed.
> 
> Very excited!  Now I need to read up on this hotel!  Thanks for this great thread.



What special is this? I only saw the rosin inn one.


----------



## angierae

https://www.universalorlando.com/vacation-packages/black-friday-vacation-deals.aspx

If you scroll down it has options for the other resorts, as well, but I called and did it over the phone.


----------



## paisleybell

Does anyone know.. we have a waterview room booked for late Dec. 
Do all three towers have waterview rooms? Or is there a specific tower we're likely to be in? 

Just trying to find out the likelihood of a refurbed room. It's our first time visiting and it will probably be a long time before we can come back, so we were hoping for a refurb.

Thank you for any info!


----------



## macraven

_all 3 onsite deluxe hotels have a waterview.
when you book a water view room, it could be the canal, or pool view._


----------



## soma27

What is the best way to put in a room request?

My whole family is showing up, split over 3 rooms in early Dec. While I would us all to be close together, in renovated rooms, etc. - all I 100% need is for 1 room to have a fridge due to food / medicine for one of the younger children in the party.

If it matters, I did book on a third-party site.


----------



## schumigirl

Soma27.............Call the hotel directly, rooms are usually allocated 5 days out.........so you could call now and then again just before your trip to make sure your requests are on file. 

T1 is totally refurbed, half of T2 is done as they stopped working on that tower to get T3 done. All refurbed rooms have fridges


----------



## soma27

schumigirl said:


> Soma27.............Call the hotel directly, rooms are usually allocated 5 days out.........so you could call now and then again just before your trip to make sure your requests are on file.
> 
> T1 is totally refurbed, half of T2 is done as they stopped working on that tower to get T3 done. All refurbed rooms have fridges




Thanks for the info. Will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Bluer101

Update.

As we know tower 1 is complete.
Tower 2 is I believe same as tower 3. I can't remember is floor 4 is done. Will check later. 

Edit, floor 4 not done. 

Tower 3 floors 4,5,6,and 7 are done. Was told club is complete too but no word on the presidential. But from outside it looks done. They just finished club last week.

Presidential is empty with bare walls.


----------



## macraven

I still remember the tour you gave me when you stayed in the presidential suite


----------



## Squirlz

All rooms are done now according to the CM who checked us in Monday.  Here's a tip; the fridges will hold 2 liter bottles if you reposition the top shelf.


----------



## susie96

I have been watching hotel prices for RP in July for a few weeks now, and they've only gone up.  The rate is now $361/night!  And that is straight thru Universal.  All the third parties are higher.  My dates are not flexible.  Any chances they will lower soon?  I'm trying to decide if I should book or what. 

ETA: I should also add that the B&B package is the same price as the hotel alone.  That seems a no-brainer, although I'm wondering if you'd have to miss the early entry just to eat their buffet? That's the way it looks from the times posted on the website.  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Kivara

Being July, busy season, as the hotel gets more booked, the prices will only go up. I would say, book now through Lowes site (try APH code and check the Stay more, save more rates; depending on how many nights you need) as long as you can change or cancel with no fees, it's best to lock in a price early.

I've never done the B&B package, so I can't help you there.


----------



## susie96

Thank you for the reply! I'd appreciate any more tips if anyone has them.


----------



## smellyia

Does anyone know if the club level renovation is completed yet and if anyone was pictures of the new lounge?


----------



## macraven

Jays2013 said:


> We booked! Four nights in a club room in April. So excited!
> 
> What would you consider the best things for kids to do at RPR? The pool looks great. We're used to the uber kid-friendly theming at DIsney (stayed at AOA last time), so I was wondering. It looks gorgeous, though.




There are set times for organized games for kids and adults around the pool at RPR

Read the material you receive at check in for times of game activities at the pool


----------



## macraven

I read the lounge is completed but haven't read any first hand reviews yet


----------



## SA mom

We like to hit the parks at early entry, but we also like to have a protein rich breakfast.  Where is the closest place we can get some sort of breakfast sandwich?


----------



## macraven

Orchids lounge in the lobby at rpr 

They are open 7 days a week at 6:00 am
They close at 11:00 Monday-Friday 
Saturday and Sunday closing time is at noon 

Ala cart set up with microwaves available
Save your coffee cup that morning and use it for a free refill the same day

Places in city walk that have quick morming foods don't open until 8:00
Unless that has changed since I was there 3 months ago


----------



## karansue

Does anyone know what the 5$ cocktails are that the Universal website says arr available in the club lounge from 430-630pm,Thanks


----------



## bumbershoot

karansue said:


> Does anyone know what the 5$ cocktails are that the Universal website says arr available in the club lounge from 430-630pm,Thanks



DH once got a Bailey's on ice.  That's all I know (but I'm sure it's not the only thing).


----------



## macraven

Jack Daniels has that up charge also


----------



## MyTalula

15 days!!! Checking into RPR club level.  So I just have a clarification question... is the wine free in the club lounge or is there a charge?  I just noticed the two posts above about the Bailey's and Jack having an up charge.  Also does that mean they have a full cash bar available?  We were planning a liquor store stop, but if scotch is normally available in the lounge, we may not need to!  Thanks all!!


----------



## MyTalula

I found it on the Universal website about the complimentary beer & wine... however still wondering about the liquor options. LOL


----------



## SpaceMtnGirl

Does anyone know if all the rooms will be remodeled by late March?


----------



## Squirlz

SpaceMtnGirl said:


> Does anyone know if all the rooms will be remodeled by late March?


They are all done now.


----------



## schumigirl

MyTalula said:


> I found it on the Universal website about the complimentary beer & wine... however still wondering about the liquor options. LOL



I remember JD, vodka, Baileys and something else, could have been Bacardi .....didn't pay a whole lot of attention to them as I prefer wine.......

They were $5 each as I heard one guy complain about it....despite being given a generous measure!!!


----------



## SpaceMtnGirl

Squirlz said:


> They are all done now.



Great, thanks!


----------



## MyTalula

schumigirl said:


> I remember JD, vodka, Baileys and something else, could have been Bacardi .....didn't pay a whole lot of attention to them as I prefer wine.......
> 
> They were $5 each as I heard one guy complain about it....despite being given a generous measure!!!


 
Thank you Schumigirl!!


----------



## bumbershoot

MyTalula said:


> is the wine free in the club lounge or is there a charge? I just noticed the two posts above about the Bailey's and Jack having an up charge.



Wine and beer are included in the Club. Not the biggest selection, but still.

The liquors they have have a charge, though.



schumigirl said:


> They were $5 each as I heard one guy complain about it....despite being given a generous measure!!!



Wow, complaining about $5?  The Bailey's I mentioned above was a double in a tall glass.


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

SA mom said:


> We like to hit the parks at early entry, but we also like to have a protein rich breakfast.  Where is the closest place we can get some sort of breakfast sandwich?



I would like to know this to. I was looking at the Orchid's breakfast menu online and I'm seeing a lot of toast, bagels, pop tarts and cereal - not much protein there (none at all). 
Do they have eggs or breakfast sandwiches at all?
If not, any other suggestions for a grab n go breakfast sandwich? What about room service?


----------



## SA mom

Are the pools heated during March?  We are from south Texas so we are not conditioned to chilly water.  How comfortable is it?  We would like to pool hop.


----------



## schumigirl

bumbershoot said:


> Wine and beer are included in the Club. Not the biggest selection, but still.
> 
> The liquors they have have a charge, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, complaining about $5?  The Bailey's I mentioned above was a double in a tall glass.



Yep, couldn't believe his audacity........he was there for two nights and spent all his time bragging how much his 2 nights was costing him.........bit of an as@........think the guests were glad to see him and family go..........he thought the liquor should have been free too "for the ridiculously expensive price he was paying".......his words......lol.......like your Baileys measure......his was like that too.



HookedOnDCL1 said:


> I would like to know this to. I was looking at the Orchid's breakfast menu online and I'm seeing a lot of toast, bagels, pop tarts and cereal - not much protein there (none at all).
> Do they have eggs or breakfast sandwiches at all?
> If not, any other suggestions for a grab n go breakfast sandwich? What about room service?



They have boiled eggs in Orchids lounge.......can't remember but don't think they have breakfast sandwiches.

You can order anything that Islands Dining room has on offer for breakfast from room service.


----------



## tikkipoo

schumigirl said:


> They have boiled eggs in Orchids lounge.......can't remember but don't think they have breakfast sandwiches.
> 
> You can order anything that Islands Dining room has on offer for breakfast from room service.



That stinks.  DH has to have something substantial for breakfast.  I was really hoping that they some grab and go sandwiches.  I need a to think of a plan B.


----------



## damo

tikkipoo said:


> That stinks.  DH has to have something substantial for breakfast.  I was really hoping that they some grab and go sandwiches.  I need a to think of a plan B.



They had breakfast sandwiches at one point, but looks like only pancakes now.


----------



## Disney before Sally

Very interested in hearing about plan B. Seems silly to drive car to Dunkin Donuts for a hot protein breakfast to go.


----------



## macraven

_buy a sandwich the night before to eat at breakfast the next day
keep it overnight in the room fridge.

bread basket might be something good.

you could use the __micro wave in orchid lounge to heat it up if need be._


----------



## tikkipoo

Wonder how expensive ordering something from room service would be?   DD and I could go on a protein bar, but DH is diabetic and has to take insuline.  He can't go commando park touring without a good breakfast.  Buying something the day before might actually work.  That's a good suggestion.  (I have a feeling we will be eating in the dining room though)


----------



## Disney before Sally

I'm finding same issue with breakfast at Poly. I want to use Kona, but they do not open early enough to allow for the 8am extra magic hour. Same with club level hours everywhere. Wonder if they do it on purpose.


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> Wonder how expensive ordering something from room service would be?   DD and I could go on a protein bar, but DH is diabetic and has to take insuline.  He can't go commando park touring without a good breakfast.  Buying something the day before might actually work.  That's a good suggestion.  (I have a feeling we will be eating in the dining room though)



Room service can be pricey varies on what you order
There is, I believe, a 22 percent add on charge to the bill 
Either 18 or 22 of pc that is
Tip included in the charge


Look at the menus in city walk eateries  and decide what can be kept in the fridge overnight, heated next morning


----------



## damo

tikkipoo said:


> Wonder how expensive ordering something from room service would be?   DD and I could go on a protein bar, but DH is diabetic and has to take insuline.  He can't go commando park touring without a good breakfast.  Buying something the day before might actually work.  That's a good suggestion.  (I have a feeling we will be eating in the dining room though)




When are you going?  Sapphire Falls may be open by then and they may have some better options.  It should only be a couple minutes walk.


----------



## tikkipoo

March 19 & 20th.  Depending on how much we get done on the first night will depend how early we need to get going the next day.   We have a jam packed day, and then I find out about this whole Mardi Gras thing (I cannot miss that parade), which adds more to it.  Maybe we can hit Diagon Ally late and then we don't have to go to early entry.  Then we might just eat in the dining room and DH can get his bacon on and we can be happy family for the remainder of the day.    Of course, as things change, they might change their menu back by then.   Is there somewhere they post the menu online?


----------



## macraven

Calling the place to find about any menu changes would be the easiest way to find out

I see out dated menus many times on sites


----------



## damo

tikkipoo said:


> March 19 & 20th.  Depending on how much we get done on the first night will depend how early we need to get going the next day.   We have a jam packed day, and then I find out about this whole Mardi Gras thing (I cannot miss that parade), which adds more to it.  Maybe we can hit Diagon Ally late and then we don't have to go to early entry.  Then we might just eat in the dining room and DH can get his bacon on and we can be happy family for the remainder of the day.    Of course, as things change, they might change their menu back by then.   Is there somewhere they post the menu online?



Which menu are you looking for?  All the menus for the sit down restaurants are on the Universal website.


----------



## tikkipoo

The grab and go menu.   I guess I must have missed it when I was looking.


----------



## carmelhp

tikkipoo said:


> Wonder how expensive ordering something from room service would be?  DD and I could go on a protein bar, but DH is diabetic and has to take insuline.  He can't go commando park touring without a good breakfast.  Buying something the day before might actually work.  That's a good suggestion.  (I have a feeling we will be eating in the dining room though)



There is a Cinnabon outside the gates on Citywalk that has $4 sausage, egg, and cheese on biscuits. Best value we found. The Cinnabon inside the gates doesn't have the sandwiches.


----------



## macraven

Has that placed changes their hours?
I went there in October and they opened at 8 the morning I was there 

It would be fantastic news if they had earlier hours now!


----------



## damo

tikkipoo said:


> The grab and go menu.   I guess I must have missed it when I was looking.



I've got it posted in the food sticky.

https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/1221620750/cms/pressroom/orchid_breakfast_menu.pdf


----------



## tikkipoo

carmelhp said:


> There is a Cinnabon outside the gates on Citywalk that has $4 sausage, egg, and cheese on biscuits. Best value we found. The Cinnabon inside the gates doesn't have the sandwiches.


mmmmmm...ciiiinnnaabooonnnn....(insert Homer Simpson drooling pic here)  That would be most awesome.


----------



## SA mom

carmelhp said:


> There is a Cinnabon outside the gates on Citywalk that has $4 sausage, egg, and cheese on biscuits. Best value we found. The Cinnabon inside the gates doesn't have the sandwiches.



Now that IS good to know!  What about Burger King?  Do they have breakfast sandwiches?


----------



## bedillamouse

Our family has never been to Universal before....I was thinking of booking RPR for our family because of the boat, express pass and early admission to Harry Potter.  I just realized that this hotel is pet friendly.....how often do you see pets at this hotel walking around.  My DD has a major phobia of any dogs or cats....it's not just a fear but a true phobia where she will freeze up and/or freak out.  The only universal hotel that I see that isn't pet friendly is CB but I was hoping to stay at one of the hotels that comes with the front of line pass.  Any observations?


----------



## donnaf516

Booked our first Universal stay at RPR and now I'm considering upgrading to a club room but not sure it will be worth it to us.  We're only staying 2 nights and doing a park each day.  Our usual Disney plan is to take a midday break and head back to the resort.  Opinions on if it would be worth it are appreciated...


----------



## Jays2013

Pssst ... do all the rooms have fridges in them now?


----------



## Squirlz

Jays2013 said:


> Pssst ... do all the rooms have fridges in them now?


Yes!


----------



## Disney before Sally

The two them parks close early, so we do not plan on taking any breaks.


----------



## bumbershoot

bedillamouse said:


> Our family has never been to Universal before....I was thinking of booking RPR for our family because of the boat, express pass and early admission to Harry Potter.  I just realized that this hotel is pet friendly.....how often do you see pets at this hotel walking around.  My DD has a major phobia of any dogs or cats....it's not just a fear but a true phobia where she will freeze up and/or freak out.  The only universal hotel that I see that isn't pet friendly is CB but I was hoping to stay at one of the hotels that comes with the front of line pass.  Any observations?



I've never seen a dog or a cat.  I hope she can work on that phobia as she gets older; that's going to be a very very difficult one to go through life with, as I'm sure you know.



donnaf516 said:


> Booked our first Universal stay at RPR and now I'm considering upgrading to a club room but not sure it will be worth it to us.  We're only staying 2 nights and doing a park each day.  Our usual Disney plan is to take a midday break and head back to the resort.  Opinions on if it would be worth it are appreciated...



Are you asking about being onsite or about club?

I always think that being onsite is necessary.  And for Club, it's perfect when you're actually going to be at the resort.  If you're an open to close and party in citywalk person, then you're never there to experience Club level!  But if you go to one park (so not open to close, necessarily) and you go back for a break, then you'll likely be there and might be able to experience the offerings.

Now, you know that Uni parks aren't necessarily open *late*, right?  So a midday break might not be as important, and it's possible it would be better to just power through and then go back early instead?  (and then that gives you the evening offerings instead of bags of chips or whatever at midday)


----------



## schumigirl

bedillamouse said:


> Our family has never been to Universal before....I was thinking of booking RPR for our family because of the boat, express pass and early admission to Harry Potter.  I just realized that this hotel is pet friendly.....how often do you see pets at this hotel walking around.  My DD has a major phobia of any dogs or cats....it's not just a fear but a true phobia where she will freeze up and/or freak out.  The only universal hotel that I see that isn't pet friendly is CB but I was hoping to stay at one of the hotels that comes with the front of line pass.  Any observations?



We see dogs every year at RPR. Usually around check in area........it still surprises me as places we usually stay don't allow pets. It's not an every day occurrence, but you will see them.

I was surprised to see a Scooby Doo type dog one year.........it was huge! That was on the walking path. Most dogs we see are small to mid sized, always on a leash though.

Never seen a cat though.

Should add in case anyone doesn't know.......all pet rooms are in T2 only an the very lowest floors only.


----------



## carmelhp

I saw a Scooby Doo type dog in the Islands dining room last year. He was with some stoner looking dude named "Shaggy" and kept coming to our table begging for snacks.


----------



## tikkipoo

carmelhp said:


> I saw a Scooby Doo type dog in the Islands dining room last year. He was with some stoner looking dude named "Shaggy" and kept coming to our table begging for snacks.


----------



## Kivara

We have been to RP I think 5-6 times now. We have seen a dog at least twice there. They were sitting in the little lounge area right next to the check-in desks on leashes, with their owners.

So far, we've never had a bad experience, the owners have always been respectful of others...dogs were calm and quiet, and the owners didn't walk them too near others. But, there is always a possibility of having a less conscientious owner or more spirited pet. Good luck!


----------



## damo

There's also a chance of seeing a service dog in the parks.  We've seen a few at WDW and a few at Universal.

The hotels have designated outside areas for pets and owners are supposed to use those areas and not roam around the resort.


----------



## Jays2013

Squirlz said:


> Yes!



Thanks!

Second part of the question (which actually might factor into the other conversation going on): Is it considered OK to take stuff from the club-level suite back to the room? We wouldn't do anything like walking out of there with shopping totes full of goodies or anything, but it'd be nice to get a can of pop or a goodie or two for later. 

(Hmm. Is the beer and wine poured there or in individual bottles/glasses? I just presumed the former. A glass of wine before bed would be wonderful.)


----------



## macraven

Absolutely no problem to take soda, water, snacks out of the lounge and put them in your room

Your wine or liquor is poured for you by club staff


----------



## saskdw

Jays2013 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Second part of the question (which actually might factor into the other conversation going on): Is it considered OK to take stuff from the club-level suite back to the room? We wouldn't do anything like walking out of there with shopping totes full of goodies or anything, but it'd be nice to get a can of pop or a goodie or two for later.
> 
> (Hmm. Is the beer and wine poured there or in individual bottles/glasses? I just presumed the former. A glass of wine before bed would be wonderful.)



We almost always took our breakfast and snacks back to our room. We rarely used the lounge to sit it. At busier times of day there might not be an empty table anyway. I don't think you can take a sealed beer though, I believe all the beer is served open or in a glass.


----------



## bedillamouse

bumbershoot said:


> I've never seen a dog or a cat.  I hope she can work on that phobia as she gets older; that's going to be a very very difficult one to go through life with, as I'm sure you know.
> 
> Thank you! We've worked on it and still are....it has caused issue with her being able to go to friend's houses and just being out in general.  It's sad to me cuz I love dogs....we've even talked with doctors etc and it's a true phobia.  If they are on a leash it helps a lot to calm her down somewhat but then you have the owners who see that she's scared and try to come over to show how nice their dogs are.  The owners are trying to be nice but can't understand when she starts to really freak out when they start coming towards her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see dogs every year at RPR. Usually around check in area........it still surprises me as places we usually stay don't allow pets. It's not an every day occurrence, but you will see them.
> 
> I was surprised to see a Scooby Doo type dog one year.........it was huge! That was on the walking path. Most dogs we see are small to mid sized, always on a leash though.
> 
> Never seen a cat though.
> 
> Should add in case anyone doesn't know.......all pet rooms are in T2 only an the very lowest floors only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know!!  I can call and ask not to be in T2 at all!!  I think I would even pause to see a great Dane out and about....they are so big but I know they are sweet dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kivara said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been to RP I think 5-6 times now. We have seen a dog at least twice there. They were sitting in the little lounge area right next to the check-in desks on leashes, with their owners.
> 
> So far, we've never had a bad experience, the owners have always been respectful of others...dogs were calm and quiet, and the owners didn't walk them too near others. But, there is always a possibility of having a less conscientious owner or more spirited pet. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a chance of seeing a service dog in the parks.  We've seen a few at WDW and a few at Universal.
> 
> The hotels have designated outside areas for pets and owners are supposed to use those areas and not roam around the resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for more clarification....I can explain this to her and then find where those locations are and avoid them.  Service dogs she knows are well behaved and stay by their owner's side.   We've been around them to start practicing being around dogs in general....it was a good way to convince her not all dogs are going to mess with her.
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

I have stayed there numerous times and always have seen at least one pet there
It has never been an issue for me

When I stayed at hrh, one incident of dog noises on an upper floor, which was an exception


----------



## pigletgirl

Does RPH have a luggage service for those who may check in early?


----------



## Kivara

Yes, there are usually several people out front at the car pull-in with luggage trolleys. All you have to do is let them know you need your luggage held until your room is ready. They take it to a special storage area behind their own desk off to the side & the luggage will stay locked in that room until you come to claim it.


----------



## tikkipoo

Kivara said:


> Yes, there are usually several people out front at the car pull-in with luggage trolleys. All you have to do is let them know you need your luggage held until your room is ready. They take it to a special storage area behind their own desk off to the side & the luggage will stay locked in that room until you come to claim it.



Just standard tip fees - like $1/bag for that?  That's awesome!


----------



## Kivara

There is no required payment for holding your luggage for you, it's part of the hotel service. I do tip them, but it's up to the individual if/what they tip.


----------



## pigletgirl

Great!


----------



## hbg4

I'm still trying to find a discount for our upcoming stay in August. It looks like last years Entertainment book no longer gave that discount. As for dogs, Universal now charges $50 per night for a dog to stay at their resorts in the pet friendly roms. But you cannot leae the dog alone in there otherwise they will charge you every hour that your dog is left unattended. So that means placing the dog in a kennel while your at the park or at dinner unless you eat outside.


----------



## bumbershoot

> Thank you! We've worked on it and still are....it has caused issue with her being able to go to friend's houses and just being out in general. It's sad to me cuz I love dogs....we've even talked with doctors etc and it's a true phobia. If they are on a leash it helps a lot to calm her down somewhat but then you have the owners who see that she's scared and try to come over to show how nice their dogs are. The owners are trying to be nice but can't understand when she starts to really freak out when they start coming towards her.



I'm not sure what a non-true phobia would be; fear is fear.

My son loved dogs until he watched my ridiculous father's Golden try to bite me.  I tell you that man ruined his Goldens, who live to do their master's bidding.  I had been there for a day or more, they knew me by then, they knew that their family knew me.  I left the kitchen, went onto the porch, pet the female and greeted her and the male, left the gate, went to my car, came back to the porch carrying what I went to get, and she attacked my arm.

Thankfully I was raised with malamutes and they were raised by my mother who actually knew what she was doing when raising big dogs (my dad somehow thought that being around every so often when my mom was raising the male malamute and taking him to obedience classes etc "counted"), and I was able to stay calm and cool and somehow did NOT get bitten.  And I then TRIED to keep my father from going out to scream at the dog ('cuz that'll help her figure out how to behave) but I was unsuccessful.

And, sadly, my little guy (3 at the time) watched it all, and was terrified of dogs for a few years after that.  It was tremendously sad. (he's also scared of my dad, but rightfully so, and I feel no need to work with him on that because I think it's good to worry about that dude)

Thankfully he was able to conquer the fear of dogs that it all caused.  To see that I was quite competent and calm, that no other dog has ever tried to do that, that we stay away from stranger-dogs ALWAYS, that we properly greet dogs and don't expect that they'll remember us 1 minute after last seeing us (my mistake, but our dogs never behaved like that and malamutes are more "minds of their own" dogs than Goldens are), etc etc etc.  I do plan on having dogs someday, so I was glad.  Took a long time, though.  

I'm just telling you what happened with me, and that I know how sad it is.  I'm not giving advice.  I'm just talkin'.


----------



## keishashadow

If some one is clamoring for protein and cannot wait until CS open in the parks, you could always grab a bagel and bring your own jar of peanut butter


----------



## Kivara

Great point Keisha! We always bring granola bars (could get protein bars though), pop tarts, etc. to keep in the room. We usually go to the Croissant Moon or Cinnabon for breakfast in the parks, but it's nice to have a back up, in case one person is hungry while everyone else is still getting ready for the day!


----------



## tikkipoo

Kivara said:


> Great point Keisha! We always bring granola bars (could get protein bars though), pop tarts, etc. to keep in the room. We usually go to the Croissant Moon or Cinnabon for breakfast in the parks, but it's nice to have a back up, in case one person is hungry while everyone else is still getting ready for the day!



Do they have breakfast sandwiches at the Croissant Moon?  I have found conflicting info about that online.


----------



## FaithsWish

Does anyone happen to know the email address to send accommodation requests to? I'm sure I saw it in this thread but now I can't find it. I called the hotel a few weeks ago, but I would also like to follow up with an email now that it's almost vacation time.


----------



## Poohshoney

Please could you tell me whether I can buy milk at the hotel?  TIA


----------



## damo

Poohshoney said:


> Please could you tell me whether I can buy milk at the hotel?  TIA


Yes, they sell small containers of milk in the gift shops.


----------



## Poohshoney

damo said:


> Yes, they sell small containers of milk in the gift shops.



Thankyou!


----------



## schumigirl

You can also buy same cartons of milk in Orchids Lounge when breakfast is being served. The shop does carry a good little range of items.........


----------



## Poohshoney

schumigirl said:


> You can also buy same cartons of milk in Orchids Lounge when breakfast is being served. The shop does carry a good little range of items.........


Thanks, that's great to know


----------



## saskdw

Poohshoney said:


> Please could you tell me whether I can buy milk at the hotel?  TIA



Only the small containers. They don't sell the 1/2 gallons like the WDW resorts.


----------



## MandM3

saskdw said:


> Only the small containers. They don't sell the 1/2 gallons like the WDW resorts.


Ah, good to know, thanks.


----------



## FaithsWish

Just wanted to share that I found the email address on another website. I used royalpacificconcierge @ loewshotels .com. I received a very chipper reply confirming that my requests were noted on my reservation within a couple hours.


----------



## schumigirl

FaithsWish said:


> Just wanted to share that I found the email address on another website. I used royalpacificconcierge @ loewshotels .com. I received a very chipper reply confirming that my requests were noted on my reservation within a couple hours.



Glad you got your reply and confirmation they have your requests on file.........


----------



## macraven

Sometimes a person has to google for the info when seeking out specifics for the darkside

Lol

I find the UO website not as easy to navigate for newbies
I can figure out where to find info and always post their info in threads here to help others 

Sometimes I think we need a stickie for those hard to find sites

The email address you listed is on the UO site but not easy to pull up immediately
Same for the info on dietary needs
and contact link for the chef

So glad you received the info you needed!
Great you are sharing it so it will help others


----------



## Max and Ruby

FaithsWish said:


> Just wanted to share that I found the email address on another website. I used royalpacificconcierge @ loewshotels .com. I received a very chipper reply confirming that my requests were noted on my reservation within a couple hours.



Thank you FaithsWish. I am a newbie reading up before our first trip to Universal in March over Easter. I am highly allergic to dogs and my husband allergic to cats.  I used the email address you provided and was able to request a RPR standard room that is not used for pets.  I read in this thread that maybe 1 Tower on the lower floors is used for pet families.  The dander would make me miserable and I can't rebook to a pool view at this date because the room rates are much higher than when I booked back in December.  Hopefully our request will be granted and nothing to worry about!


----------



## Bluer101

Max and Ruby said:


> Thank you FaithsWish. I am a newbie reading up before our first trip to Universal in March over Easter. I am highly allergic to dogs and my husband allergic to cats.  I used the email address you provided and was able to request a RPR standard room that is not used for pets.  I read in this thread that maybe 1 Tower on the lower floors is used for pet families.  The dander would make me miserable and I can't rebook to a pool view at this date because the room rates are much higher than when I booked back in December.  Hopefully our request will be granted and nothing to worry about!



It's tower 2 floors 1 and 2, plus it's right by the dog park area.


----------



## Max and Ruby

Bluer101 said:


> It's tower 2 floors 1 and 2, plus it's right by the dog park area.


Thanks!!


----------



## grumpydad74

This may have been asked in this thread, but wondering if anybody has an update on the status of the room refurbishments underway. Traveling in early April. Thank you!!


----------



## Squirlz

grumpydad74 said:


> This may have been asked in this thread, but wondering if anybody has an update on the status of the room refurbishments underway. Traveling in early April. Thank you!!


They are all completed.


----------



## Kivara

tikkipoo said:


> Do they have breakfast sandwiches at the Croissant Moon?  I have found conflicting info about that online.



I think they had breakfast sandwiches on croissants...I can't say for sure though. I know they had cronuts, croissants, muffins, danishes, fruit cups, etc. They did have 3 large displays full of choices.


----------



## Bluer101

Update:

They are all not complete. 

Tower 3 floor 3 has not been touched. They are also using this as a pet floor too I have been told.


----------



## macraven

Any word on when the lobby work will begin?


----------



## grumpydad74

Bluer101 said:


> Update:
> 
> They are all not complete.
> 
> Tower 3 floor 3 has not been touched. They are also using this as a pet floor too I have been told.


Is this the only tower and floor not completed? Thank you!


----------



## nkereina

grumpydad74 said:


> Is this the only tower and floor not completed? Thank you!


This is the only tower not yet completed, Towers 1 and 2 are done. Not sure about which floors are not complete. We were on floor 5 in Tower 3 in October and did NOT have a renovated room, but could hear them working above us.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Any word on when the lobby work will begin?



Nothing yet, but will try to find out. 



grumpydad74 said:


> Is this the only tower and floor not completed? Thank you!



Yes, only floor and only tower. 



nkereina said:


> This is the only tower not yet completed, Towers 1 and 2 are done. Not sure about which floors are not complete. We were on floor 5 in Tower 3 in October and did NOT have a renovated room, but could hear them working above us.



This is the only floor left. 


But when we arrived my normal suite was not ready so I accepted another suite in a different tower. When we got up to the suite I noticed in the living room the old sharp tv was still there. That's when my DW said, even all the living room furniture is old too. Yep, new flooring, tile, but old furniture was there. 

We went back to the lobby and were issued another suite. The management and employees could not believe when I told them. After we arrived at the new suite I received a call to make sure it's to our liking. I went back to the front and a group of employees were heading to the screwed up room to check. 

I can't believe that there are new and old furniture mixed. I was laughing with the staff.


----------



## grumpydad74

Bluer101 said:


> Nothing yet, but will try to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, only floor and only tower.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only floor left.
> 
> 
> But when we arrived my normal suite was not ready so I accepted another suite in a different tower. When we got up to the suite I noticed in the living room the old sharp tv was still there. That's when my DW said, even all the living room furniture is old too. Yep, new flooring, tile, but old furniture was there.
> 
> We went back to the lobby and were issued another suite. The management and employees could not believe when I told them. After we arrived at the new suite I received a call to make sure it's to our liking. I went back to the front and a group of employees were heading to the screwed up room to check.
> 
> I can't believe that there are new and old furniture mixed. I was laughing with the staff.


Thank you again!! I sure hope they double check all the rooms to make sure everything is new. Probably a contractor got lazy. At least I hope so and not at the request of Loews.


----------



## Bluer101

grumpydad74 said:


> Thank you again!! I sure hope they double check all the rooms to make sure everything is new. Probably a contractor got lazy. At least I hope so and not at the request of Loews.



The bedrooms were fine just the living room in the suite. Still, should not be there.


----------



## noisycricket

Coin-op laundry question. Anyone been there or used it recently, and if yes what do they take? I called the concierge and they confirmed that there are coin-operated facilities in each tower, but didn't know if each machine takes quarters/dollars/tokens, etc.


----------



## schumigirl

Machines take quarters, washers and dryers..........there is also a machine if you choose to pay by card.


----------



## SA mom

Dining Questions:  I've been looking for a room service menu.  Am I missing it somewhere?  Can anyone point me in the right direction?

The Wok Experience says it is available on "select nights."  Does anyone know what nights those are and what are the hours?  Is it any good?  

25 more days!  We are soooooooo ready for Spring Break!


----------



## schumigirl

The room service menu used to be in the website but can't find it now at all. 

The Wok experience was on Saturdays, Wednesday's and one other night I think when we were there. Started around 6.30 I think..........we didn't do it this time around but it looked so good......and the smell was gorgeous!!!


----------



## damo

I've got new photos of the RPR room service menu.  I'll get them up asap.


----------



## damo

SA mom said:


> Dining Questions:  I've been looking for a room service menu.  Am I missing it somewhere?  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> The Wok Experience says it is available on "select nights."  Does anyone know what nights those are and what are the hours?  Is it any good?
> 
> 25 more days!  We are soooooooo ready for Spring Break!



Here you go!  Sorry they are sideways.


----------



## SA mom

Thanks a million, Damo!


----------



## bedillamouse

bumbershoot said:


> I'm not sure what a non-true phobia would be; fear is fear.
> 
> My son loved dogs until he watched my ridiculous father's Golden try to bite me.  I tell you that man ruined his Goldens, who live to do their master's bidding.  I had been there for a day or more, they knew me by then, they knew that their family knew me.  I left the kitchen, went onto the porch, pet the female and greeted her and the male, left the gate, went to my car, came back to the porch carrying what I went to get, and she attacked my arm.
> 
> Thankfully I was raised with malamutes and they were raised by my mother who actually knew what she was doing when raising big dogs (my dad somehow thought that being around every so often when my mom was raising the male malamute and taking him to obedience classes etc "counted"), and I was able to stay calm and cool and somehow did NOT get bitten.  And I then TRIED to keep my father from going out to scream at the dog ('cuz that'll help her figure out how to behave) but I was unsuccessful.
> 
> And, sadly, my little guy (3 at the time) watched it all, and was terrified of dogs for a few years after that.  It was tremendously sad. (he's also scared of my dad, but rightfully so, and I feel no need to work with him on that because I think it's good to worry about that dude)
> 
> Thankfully he was able to conquer the fear of dogs that it all caused.  To see that I was quite competent and calm, that no other dog has ever tried to do that, that we stay away from stranger-dogs ALWAYS, that we properly greet dogs and don't expect that they'll remember us 1 minute after last seeing us (my mistake, but our dogs never behaved like that and malamu




After rereading my post I realize that sounds silly to say a true phobia but we have had so many issues with relatives and friends not believing that her fear of dogs is a phobia.   They just assume I am being over protective or that she's just scared by dogs.  They don't understand that it is way more than just being unsure of dogs.

Thanks for sharing your story.  I feel that one of the ways she could learn to cope is for us to buy a small dog but my husband now doesn't want to deal with owning a dog. Sigh! We keep working on it but it always helps to be prepared if we are going to encounter dogs.  Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## macraven

bedillamouse said:


> After rereading my post I realize that sounds silly to say a true phobia but we have had so many issues with relatives and friends not believing that her fear of dogs is a phobia.   They just assume I am being over protective or that she's just scared by dogs.  They don't understand that it is way more than just being unsure of dogs.


I did not think it was silly at all
I have a close relative with a phobia to dogs
Counseling did not change that fear for  her at all

I do not see the point why your relatives/friends poo poo that 
Until a phobia happens to them they just won't understand what a person with a phobia goes thru

I have one son who is allergic to dogs
Had all the allergy tests done on October and was told his health would improve if he kept a distance, not touch/ pet them etc.
Never heard of this before but the doctor said allergies can develop at any age in people 

phobias make life a bit harder for children
You are the parent and you know your child
Don't let others family/friends upset you 
Let the hotel be aware that you need a room away from one that has pets


----------



## damo

I agree with Mac and if you think it might help, tell the hotel you have a severe allergy in the family.


----------



## bedillamouse

Thank you guys!  This is our first trip to Universal and both my girls are so excited but especially the older one who recently got into Harry Potter.  We are all excited to try this park out and all of the info on these pages really have been helpful!


----------



## lobstermobster

We are staying at RPR for our families first Universal vacation mid April, just curious have the club level rooms  been renovated yet?


----------



## saskdw

lobstermobster said:


> We are staying at RPR for our families first Universal vacation mid April, just curious have the club level rooms been been renovated yet?



Yes.


----------



## SA mom

FaithsWish said:


> Just wanted to share that I found the email address on another website. I used royalpacificconcierge @ loewshotels .com. I received a very chipper reply confirming that my requests were noted on my reservation within a couple hours.



Thank you for this information.  I received a response in just a few hours time, and I sent it late at night.


----------

